# Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!



## Bxxt xnglxr

Moin Moin liebe Boardies, das Jahr 2008 neigt sich dem Ende und somit kommt wieder die Flut an neuen Themen, dieses hier kennen wir noch nicht: MeFofänge 2009 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Denn ich denke das wir nicht für jeden Monat nen neuen Fred aufmachen sollten, denn dann ist man egal zu welchem Monat immer auf dem laufenden...

wäre cool wenn die daten wie z.b. 

Wann:
Wo:
Wer:
Wind:
Womit:
Wie Groß:
Warum:

Ist euch eigentlich mal aufgefallen das alle fragewörter mit W anfangen??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ECHT?? (ist ohne w 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins hoffentlich erfolgreiche Jahr der MeFofänge 2009 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grüße

Mirco


----------



## sakko58

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ich würde gern mehr über Mehrforellen-fangen erfahren .Ich fahre öfter nach Rostock und gehe da gern mal ein paar Stunden an die Ostsee.Vieleicht kannmir jemand ein paar tips geben wo und wie mann da zu einem Fang kommt


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Mensch Mirco...

Ich finde diesen W-Punkt WARUM klasse... Was soll man da rein schreiben??  Warum: Habe hunger gehabt...Warum: Truhe leer :q:q:q


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



macmarco schrieb:


> Mensch Mirco...
> 
> Ich finde diesen W-Punkt WARUM klasse... Was soll man da rein schreiben?? Warum: Habe hunger gehabt...Warum: Truhe leer :q:q:q


 
Richtig 

Aber ich würde einen MOD bitten diesen Fred auch nochmal als "OFF TOPIC FREE" Versoion freizuschalten.
Da auch hier abweichungen vom Thema geben wird, was ja auch nicht schlecht ist, allerdings das "Ziel" (information über Fänge) verfälscht.
Und um den Usern die NUR Fänge pur wollen dieses zu Ermöglichen!!!

Ansonsten wünsch ich Euch allen viel Spass und alle erdenklich besten Wünsche für 2009!

grüße

Mirco


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ja,eine Offtopic Free Version muss sein...


----------



## Blechkate

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo,
schon 4 Antworten auf Meerforellenfänge 2009. Dachte schon es wären die ersten Fangmeldungen:q

Ich wünsche euch allen ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2009 und eine Menge silberner Fische oder zumindest tolle, entspannte Tage am Wasser.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann:01.01.
Woahme
Wer:Ich
Wind:Nö Womit:
Wie Groß: 48+49 (Geschwister??)
Warum: weil dorscheangeln allein so langweilig ist 

beide fische sehr gut genährt und für die recht geringe größe recht kampfstark... beide fische entnommen (eigentlich liegt mein "schonmaß" bei 50cm, allerdings war mir heute nach fisch, also lud ich sie zum essen ein 

Mirco


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri zu den Neujahrs Mefos/Dorschen!!!

Beim Watfischen oder vom Boot aus gefangen?


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

#6





Boot angler schrieb:


> Wann:01.01.
> Woahme
> Wer:Ich
> Wind:Nö Womit:
> Wie Groß: 48+49 (Geschwister??)
> Warum: weil dorscheangeln allein so langweilig ist
> 
> beide fische sehr gut genährt und für die recht geringe größe recht kampfstark... beide fische entnommen (eigentlich liegt mein "schonmaß" bei 50cm, allerdings war mir heute nach fisch, also lud ich sie zum essen ein
> 
> Mirco



Fettes Petri zu den Neujahrsfängen#6


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Petri zu den Neujahrs Mefos/Dorschen!!!
> 
> Beim Watfischen oder vom Boot aus gefangen?


 
Leider nicht "gewatet" sondern mit´m boot aber ich will mich ja nicht beschweren :q

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Oh man,ich hab auch mal wieder Lust vom Boot aus zu fischen,das kommt leider nur 1-2 mal im Jahr vor...Aber das Watfischen entschädigt das...


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

:vik:hallo mirco olle socke 
petri heil zur fisch strecke 
lg andre


----------



## Ute

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Super Mirco.
Petri Heil.
Ich hoffe, ich kann hier auch mal einen Fang melden.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann:03.01.
Wo:  eckeboltenhagen
Wer:  me& 2 funny guys
Wind:5-6 bft
Womit:falk fish 
Wie Groß:48+50
Warum:weil letztes mal so geil war :q
dazu 3 dorsche zum mitnehmen, 4 oder 5 richtig gute verloren und noch 2 trutten verloren...#d:c|uhoh:
fotos kommen entweder heute oder morgen, bin noch immer unterwegs


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Wann:03.01.
> Wo:  eckeboltenhagen
> Wer:  me& 2 funny guys
> Wind:5-6 bft
> Womit:falk fish
> Wie Groß:48+50
> Warum:weil letztes mal so geil war :q
> dazu 3 dorsche zum mitnehmen, 4 oder 5 richtig gute verloren und noch 2 trutten verloren...#d:c|uhoh:
> fotos kommen entweder heute oder morgen, bin noch immer unterwegs



03.01.??? Heute???  War auch zwischen Großklützhöved und Redwisch unterwegs, aber habe nur am Morgen einen SN-Boardi getroffen! 

Sei es wie es sei. 

Wann: 03.01.
Wo: Großklützhöved bis Redwisch
Wer: dario 16 und Ich
Wind: 5 aus W
Fang: nix

Eigentlich war eine gute Strömung und auch das Wasser war, zumindest bei Großklützhöved, eingetrübt. Wind ging auch. Allerdings ist jetzt in 3 Tagen die Wassertemperatur von 4,8 bis auf 2 gefallen!!! (lt. STAUN) |uhoh:
Hat aber dennoch Spaß gemacht. #6
Und ein Bad hat auch keiner genommen! :q #6


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hier sind die beiden:


----------



## Ute

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Neid. #h



Dickes Petri Heil.


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

#6 Alter Verwalter wat für schöne Fische  dickes Peteri

Piet


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> #6 Alter Verwalter wat für schöne Fische dickes Peteri
> 
> Piet


ja, für die größe waren die echt ganz gut im futter, beide voll mit kleinen heringen und großen tob´sen...

also männers, aufs/ans wasser, auf der couch fangt ihr keine fische


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hey Mirco, schöne Fische ...Petri !


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

ey du sack sag mal spinnst du :vik:schönedinger petri heil mirco:vik:lg andre


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Auch von mir ein dickes PETRI!


----------



## aal-matti

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Hier sind die beiden:




Hi Mirco,
dickes Petri zu den schöööönen Fischen.#6#6


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Moin ,
sauber Mirco |schild-g

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> ey du sack *sag mal spinnst *du :vik:schönedinger petri heil mirco:vik:lg andre



Nee der Junge hat geschleppt :vik:...

Fettes Petri Mirco!!! So solln sie aussehn.... 

Weitermachen...#6#6#6


----------



## Jan77

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: 03.01. / 10.00 - 15.00 Uhr
Wo: Katharinenhof, Fehmarn
Wind: stramme Sechs aus West
Wasser: sehr niedriger Wasserstand, etwa 3-4 Grad, Klar
Fänge: NIX, NADA, NOTHING


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moinsen,
ich bin heute Morgen auch kurzer hand an die Küste gefahren und konnte meine erste Mefo 2009 verhaften!!:g

Eigentlich fahre ich ja immer nach Fehmarn,aber da ich heute nicht so viel Zeit hatte bin ich nach Sierksdorf gefahren.Eigentlich hatte ich nicht so grosse Hoffnung was zu fangen,da ich in den 2,5 Jahren wo ich auf Mefos fischen 4 mal in Sierksdorf gefischt habe und da noch nicht einen Biss hatte.
Aber heute wurde ich zum Glück eines Besseren belehrt beim 3 Wurf knallte eine silberblanke 48er auf meinen weissen 25g Snaps,was will man mehr!?:vik:

Hier die Daten


Wann: 4.1.09  8Uhr30 - 11Uhr30
Wer: Ich
Wo: Sierksdorf
Wetter: Nasskalt ab und zu Schnee/Schneeregen
Wind: 2-3 Bft aus Ost |kopfkrat
Köder: weisser 25g Snaps
Fänge: 1 48er Mefo


Hier noch ein Foto...


Anhang anzeigen 96534


----------



## Tewi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

petri zum schönen silberbarren....

ich werde morgen auch los mit gallus, mal sehen was das wird.....


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Zacharias und petri Heil..........hart erkämpfte Fische zählen doppelt ;-)


----------



## Torsk_SH

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Schöner Fische!
Alleine diese Angaben:

Wetter: Nasskalt ab und zu Schnee/Schneeregen
Wind: 2-3 Bft aus Ost

lassen den Fisch gedanklich um mindestens 10cm wachsen :q


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Frohes neues an alle und Petri den Fängern

War am 02.01. von 12.30-15.30 Uhr Wohlenberger Wieck.
Wind:  NO-N 2-3
Wasser klar
Fische:  keine

Der Start ist vollbracht, jetzt fehlen noch die Fische ;-)


----------



## Blechkate

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo,
wir waren gestern nachmittag für zwei Stunden in Booknis. Nachdem wir nach langer Suche die Ostsee gefunden hatten :q
blieben wir Schneider. Auf dem Rückweg durften wir noch erleben wie eine Mefo auf Fliege in Fischleger gelandet wurde. Da der der glückliche Fänger kein Maßband hatte durfte ich genau 64cm messen. Ein gut genährter kampfstarker Fisch. 
Heute waren wir nachmittags zwei Stunden in Fischleger.
Wieder Schneider. 
Dickes Petri an alle Fänger.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: sonntag 4,12 

Wostholstein
Wer:thomas und ich 
Wind:welchen wind bis 13 uhr nix wind 
Womit:nur fliegenpeitsche FLIEGE magnus 
Wie Groß:41cm 
Warum:weil die sucht mich immer wieder an die küste bringt :vikb bei scheiß wetter oder bei guten wetter :k

ich hatte noch ein 70cm und über 3kilo dorsch auf der fliege :vik:
da ging die post ab geiler drill 
lg andre


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri Alter,
Mir war das Wetter heute zu bescheiden.
Freut mich das Du erfolgreich warst.#6


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Dito! Petri Zach und Fishbone!

Und ich dachte, bei den Temperaturen sind die Trutten compiletto im Tiefen und weg von den Watanglern. Aber wenn man dicht am Fisch it beissen Sie anscheinend trotzdem )

Dafür gabs heute bei uns 70er Dorsch aus dem Römertopf, legger legger... leider aus schweres Gerät vom Bööt gefangen, auf nen ordentlichen Leo am leichten Geschirr warte ich noch 

Keep Space Truckin',

Felix


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petrie an alle fänger, auch ich war wieder los... |rolleyes

junge junge, wir habe 3 MeFo´s im Drill verloren,:c

 noch mindestens 2 Bisse gehabt #q

und drei Salmoniden landen können, aber seht selbst...|muahah:|smash:|rotwerden


----------



## gallus

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Na Petri denn!

Erzähl mal über die Zahlen der gröszeren!
Die ist ja echt *Fett!*


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Danke für die Petris und ein dickes Petri an Andre!!!:m

Ich hoffe mal, dass das Wetter nächsten Samstag wieder ein wenig besser ist,dann wollen der Baron und ich mal wieder einen ganzen tag auf Fehmarn durch fischen...:g

An die Mods:
Ich will ja nicht drängeln,aber macht ihr demnächst mal ne Offtopic Free Version von Meerforellenfänge 2009 fertig!?#h


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ Bootangler

Alter Schwede das seh ich ja jetzt erst,was ein Brocken!!!!!!!!!!
Dickes Petri,verrat mal die Größe.


----------



## Tewi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

boooooooaaaa was für schöne fische!!!!

petri heil jung´s


----------



## gallus

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Und das bitte auf den Monat bezogen?!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



gallus schrieb:


> Na Petri denn!
> 
> Erzähl mal über die Zahlen der gröszeren!
> Die ist ja echt *Fett!*


 
73cm, kugelrund und ausgeblutet 9pfd...war komplett voll mit tobs´n und heringen


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Schöööne Fische!!! Petri an die Fänger #6#6

@Mirco: Edit** von mir selbst... Zeitgleich mit Bootangler**


----------



## gallus

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Kugelrund?

Das ist ja wohl n superpralles Meerschwein!!

Petri nochmal!!


----------



## Tewi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

na das sind ja gue aussichten für morgen @gallus!!!!
"freu wie blöd!!!"


----------



## gallus

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Tewi schrieb:


> na das sind ja gue aussichten für morgen @gallus!!!!
> "freu wie blöd!!!"



Abwarten Tewi!

Dickeres Silber kann man wohl kaum erwarten,der Fisch ist vom
Kaliber her ca 130%!!!


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Möönsch Petri auch vom Fischland sehr sehr schick!!!


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Mensch Leute was für Fische 
Petri auch an Andre :m70ziger Dorsch an der Fliegenpeitsche nicht schlecht.
Da ging die Post ab.


----------



## Tewi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

ich bin optimist @gallus !


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

was für ein fettes schwein |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes petri heil mirco #6
schöne fische lg andre


----------



## Flala - Flifi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Heidewitzka!

Glückwunsch zu den Silberbarren!

Martin


----------



## Der Pilot

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Sauber!#6


----------



## micha52

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Super Ding!

Fettes Petri auch von mir


----------



## Christian D

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Aber Mirko: Geschleppte zählen doch nicht.....:q Petri! 

Fahre momentan nur noch Nullnummern (in der Bucht, die ich momentan beharke, ist derzeit einfach kein Fisch. Auch die Fischer gehen derzeit leer aus).


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Mensch Mirko, ob geschleppt oder nicht. Wurscht! :q

Ein kräftiges *Petri Heil* von mir an dieser Stelle. :m

Gruß Rolf |wavey:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Christian D schrieb:


> Aber Mirko: Geschleppte zählen doch nicht.....:q Petri!
> 
> Fahre momentan nur noch Nullnummern (in der Bucht, die ich momentan beharke, ist derzeit einfach kein Fisch. Auch die Fischer gehen derzeit leer aus).


 
nu mach mir mal nicht unsere fische madig |supergri |rolleyes *nicht böse gemeint*


habe ja bereits auf seite 1 geschrieben: 





> Leider nicht "gewatet" sondern mit´m boot aber ich will mich ja nicht beschweren :q


 
was ich damit sagen wollte und will ist, das mir natürlich gewatete fische noch mehr bedeuten, aber diese fischerei vom boot auch nicht missen möchte, und solange das wasser noch soooo kalt ist steh ich lieber auf´m boot als im wasser:g

grüße

mirco


----------



## Christian D

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

War doch auch nur n Spaß!!!!


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Aber ich würde einen MOD bitten diesen Fred auch nochmal als "OFF TOPIC FREE" Version freizuschalten.
> Da auch hier abweichungen vom Thema geben wird, was ja auch nicht schlecht ist, allerdings das "Ziel" (information über Fänge) verfälscht.
> Und um den Usern die NUR Fänge pur wollen dieses zu Ermöglichen!!!
> 
> 
> grüße
> 
> Mirco





Hab ich erledigt. Erst jetzt, da ich im Urlaub war.

Euch allen ein silbernes Jahr 2009 #h


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Boot angler schrieb:


> was ich damit sagen wollte und will ist, das mir natürlich gewatete fische noch mehr bedeuten, aber diese fischerei vom boot auch nicht missen möchte, und solange das wasser noch soooo kalt ist steh ich lieber auf´m boot als im wasser:g
> 
> grüße
> 
> mirco




:m  sehe ich nach 3 Stunden auch so.  #6


----------



## El. Baron TDAF

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Jungs und von mir auch noch n frohes neues.
Sind ja wirklich schon n paar schöne Fische ausm Wasser gekommen.
Dickes Petri, an dieser Stelle, auch von mir !
Werde morgen, wenn ich ausm Bett komme, alleine aufe Insel und hoffe dann auch mal wieder zwei drei Fotos zeigen zu können.
Spätestens aber wenn ich Samstag mitn Zacharias angreife !!!
Bis dahin viel Glück euch allen und warme Füße !!!


----------



## Thomas090883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo zusammen,

hier dann mal ein kleiner Nachtrag vom Sonntag...

Bilder sagen mehr wie tausend Worte


----------



## Thomas090883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

So und noch ein paar vom Dorsch...ähhh ja falscher Tröööt....


was solls 











Super Einklang fürs neue Angeljahr 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri zur "gemischten platte"  :m

@ Truttafriend: Danke für den "sauberen" fänge trööt


----------



## El. Baron TDAF

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

WOW Jungs da lohnt sich doch das frieren ! 
Dorsche mit der Fliege. Hut ab. Dann sind die Jungs ja richtig dicht unter Land.
PETRI HEIL.
Alle auf die Magnus ????


----------



## Thomas090883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Joa...alle auf ne Magnus, in klein, dürfte auf nen 8er Haken gebunden sein.
Die beiden Fische standen echt dicht unter Land.
Nachdem Andre mit der Fliege den Dorsch gefangen hatte, dachte ich das denn auch was mit Spöket & Co gehen muss / müsste...aber falsch gedacht.


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin,

Dickes Petri zu den Fischen,
ich als Jungangler komm wahrscheinlcih erst am 5.4 an die Ostsee aber dann DK Lille Bodskov...(wer den kennt bei mir melden
Und dann werden die 60cm die ich letztes jahr da gerissen hatte und mir direkt vor de Füße abgrissen is, endlich geknaaaaackt:vik::m


LG Jan Peter


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

da hast du ja das ganze album reingesetzt :vik:schöne fotos und gut sehe ich auch aus :k danke dir lg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> da hast du ja das ganze album reingesetzt :vik:schöne fotos und gut sehe ich auch aus :k danke dir lg andre




Nana, nu ma nich übertreiben Muahahahaha!!! :q


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> da hast du ja das ganze album reingesetzt :vik:schöne fotos und gut sehe ich auch aus :k danke dir lg andre





|sagnix


----------



## El. Baron TDAF

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> |sagnix


 Ich schließ mich da an  ! Aber echt schöne Fische ; LOL !


----------



## Bellyboater

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Nur mal so eine Frage, die ich mir gerade stelle? Wollen wir dieses Jahr die Fänge nicht wieder Monatsweise machen?


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Nur mal so eine Frage, die ich mir gerade stelle? Wollen wir dieses Jahr die Fänge nicht wieder Monatsweise machen?


 
Also ich persönlich finde es gibt keinen grund dafür den mefofänge fred auf monate zu staffeln, denn so kommt keiner in die verlegenheit im"falschen" monat zu posten, keiner muss am 01. des monats suchen und gucken, giebt es schon nen neuen fred, oder kann ich einen aufachen???
so kannst du den mefo fänge offtopic free abonieren, und bekommst egal in welchen monat gefangen IMMER deine info´s...

besser geht es doch nicht, ausserdem kannst du in 2010einfach den 2009ér aufmachen und hast in etwane übersicht wann wo welche fischemit welchen ködern zu welchen bedingungen gefangen wurden...

praktischer geht es doch wohl nicht...

grüße

mirco


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Naja, ich sehe schon 10 Minuten Rumklicken, bis man den April aus 1300 Seiten rausgefunden hat...

Plädiere für Monatströöt.

F.


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Jepp - finde ich auch übersichtlicher :m


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Naja, ich sehe schon 10 Minuten Rumklicken, bis man den April aus 1300 Seiten rausgefunden hat...
> 
> Plädiere für Monatströöt.
> 
> F.


 
dafür gibt es einen "off topic free" da sind dann nur fänge oder nichtfänge.
und fein säuberlich untereinander...

gruß


----------



## MefoProf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin,

ich fand es nach Monaten unterteilt irgendwie übersichtlicher. Ist vielleicht nur ne Geschmacks- bzw Gewohnheitsfrage. 

Ansonsten könnten die Mods ja auch die Beiträge des jeweiligen Monats in den Jahresthread kopieren und dann beide Thread als off topic pflegen |uhoh: :q.

So kämen alle auf Ihre Kosten, ausser den Mods vielleicht :q

Kleine Randnotiz noch. Für mich zählen Fischen vom Boot mehr, da meiner Ansicht nach schwieriger, aber vieleicht sollten diese in Trollingfänge gepostet werden, sofern sie erschleppt wurden.


----------



## Matthias Bons

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Tagchen,
und frohes Neues gehabt zu haben wünsch ich allen.
MeFos die im Binnenland gefangen wurden haben hier nüx zu suchen ? oder ?

MfG
Matthias


----------



## MefoProf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Doch. Unbedingt sogar :q. Wäre auch nicht die erste!


----------



## Matthias Bons

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Na dann.....

Wann: 01.01.2009, ca 16hundert
Wo: Lippe/NRW/Stockum
Wer: kaum zu glauben, aber ich
Wind: ja, ungefähr so stark wie in handelsüblichen Kühlschränken
Wetter: Temperaturen wie in nem Eisfach, so um die -5 Grad und leichtes Schneegestöber
Womit: Wobbler von Rapala
Wie Groß: nicht gemessen, geschätzte 55cm (waren wohl eher 60.... aber man soll ja grade als Angler nicht so übertreiben)
Warum: weil der liebe Gott mir wohl auch mal was Gutes tun wollte

Meine erste MeFo, ich hab mir vor Freude fast in die Hosen ge... bissen..... 
Nun ist mein Traum so eine mal in Silber zu erwischen, allerdings bin ich dafür zu selten am großen Wasser... schade schade.... aber irgendwann mal ....

MfG
Matthias


----------



## MefoProf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Schöner Fisch! Hoffentlich fängst du in Zukunft noch mehr davon #6


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Das ist in der Tat ein 8er Haken (kommt mir nämlich bekannt vor).
Polar Magnus Variante mit weissen Dubbing und Grizzly Marabouschwänzchen in grau/schwarz.

Nur weiter so mein Lieber, dann hat sich die Mühe am Bindetisch ja gelohnt.:vik:#6


andy


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Matthias Bons schrieb:


> Na dann.....
> 
> Wann: 01.01.2009, ca 16hundert
> Wo: Lippe/NRW/Stockum
> Wer: kaum zu glauben, aber ich
> Wind: ja, ungefähr so stark wie in handelsüblichen Kühlschränken
> Wetter: Temperaturen wie in nem Eisfach, so um die -5 Grad und leichtes Schneegestöber
> Womit: Wobbler von Rapala
> Wie Groß: nicht gemessen, geschätzte 55cm (waren wohl eher 60.... aber man soll ja grade als Angler nicht so übertreiben)
> Warum: weil der liebe Gott mir wohl auch mal was Gutes tun wollte
> 
> Meine erste MeFo, ich hab mir vor Freude fast in die Hosen ge... bissen.....
> Nun ist mein Traum so eine mal in Silber zu erwischen, allerdings bin ich dafür zu selten am großen Wasser... schade schade.... aber irgendwann mal ....
> 
> MfG
> Matthias



Petri heil Matthias,
meine erste Mefo habe ich auch im Inland gefangen und sei tapfer wenn der eine oder andere über die Farbe Silber deiner Mefo lästert. Immer lächeln und nie diskutieren|krach::m
Freu Dich einfach und irgendwann kommste dann auch mal an die Küste #6


----------



## Thomas090883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



dat_geit schrieb:


> Das ist in der Tat ein 8er Haken (kommt mir nämlich bekannt vor).
> Polar Magnus Variante mit weissen Dubbing und Grizzly Marabouschwänzchen in grau/schwarz.
> 
> Nur weiter so mein Lieber, dann hat sich die Mühe am Bindetisch ja gelohnt.:vik:#6
> 
> 
> andy


Kannst mir am 18.01.09 beim Bindetreffen zeigen wie man solch Mefokiller fertigt, aso und deine Pattgriesen sind auch nicht zu verachten.   :m

Gruß Thomas


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@Thomas090883

wir mir ne Freude sein die Mücken zusammen mit dir zu stricken:q.
Bringe alles dafür mit und meine Pattegrisenvariante arbeiten wir auch gleich ab.

Freu mich schon euch dort zu sehen und vergesst euere Ruten und Schnüre etc nicht, da wir dort immer gerne mal ein wenig werfen und auch Gerät durchtauschen.

Andy


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@Matthias Bons 

Petri zur ersten!


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



dat_geit schrieb:


> @Thomas090883
> 
> wir mir ne Freude sein die Mücken zusammen mit dir zu stricken:q.
> Bringe alles dafür mit und meine Pattegrisenvariante arbeiten wir auch gleich ab.
> 
> Freu mich schon euch dort zu sehen und vergesst euere Ruten und Schnüre etc nicht, da wir dort immer gerne mal ein wenig werfen und auch Gerät durchtauschen.
> 
> Andy


 wird gemacht chef :g


----------



## Ute

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo Andreas,#h

haste mal dein postfach leer gemacht?
Wollte dich zwischenzeitlich mal anschreiben.


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@Ute

jepp|rolleyes|krank:, hab ich nach einigen Wochen mal gemacht.


@Thomas090883

Übrigens ist ein bestimmtes material vermutlich ausschlaggebend für die Fängigkeit gerade dieser Fliege g, aber geheim daher pssssst geknotetes Nasenhaardubbing gemischt mit selbst erlegten Feldhasenwinterfell und eine weitere geheime Zutat!!!!!)

Dieses Geheimnis lüfte ich am 18. in HL.:m

Andy


----------



## Thomas090883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ dat geit,
na denn werd ich mal fleißigst den nächsten Seniorentreff aufsuchen und für Bindematerial sorgen...
(da war doch grad n Nasenhaartrimmer bei Tschibo in der Werbung).
Das mit den Winterrammlern krieg ich sicher auch noch hin aber die Geheimzutat hmmmmm..
Ich glaube in die Sphären tauch ich lieber nicht ein... ;-)

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MefoProf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Das hier ist *nicht *der Fliegenbindethread . #d


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Na dann können wir auch gerne ne Diskussion anfangen, ob die oben gepostete Meerforelle nicht doch ne Bachforelle ist......


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



dat_geit schrieb:


> Na dann können wir auch gerne ne Diskussion anfangen, ob die oben gepostete Meerforelle nicht doch ne Bachforelle ist......



Ja nicht??? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat :q:q:q Naguuut... hast ja recht 

@Bons: Dickes Petri zur ersten Mefo #6


----------



## Tim1983

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: 08.01.2008  ca. 14:30 Uhr - 17:30 Uhr 
Wo: Sierksdorf
Wer: Meine Freundin, ein Kumpel und natürlich ich 
Wind: Wind ging eigentlich :vik:
Wetter: Sonnenschein und ca. - 1,5 C° bis - 3,0 C°
Womit: 18 g Spöket in Rot/Schwarz und Braun, 21 g Eitz Fly in Schwarz/Blau, div. Blinker 
Wie Groß: Leider nichts gefangen zu dritt ( war wohl zu kalt für die Fische :q )
Warum: Weil uns drei das zu warm in der Wohnung war, und wir lieber bei Minusgraden in der Ostsee stehen wollten #6.

Leider mussten wir gegen 17:30 Uhr ca. abbrechen, da meine Freundin leider ein Loch in der Wathose hatte #q und der rechte Stiefel sich mit Wasser füllte. Ansonsten war es ein schöner Tag an der Ostsee, leider nichts gefangen.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

So Morgen gehts endlich mal wieder nach Fehmarn!Ich hoffe, das ich morgen Abend ein paar schöne Fotos präsentieren kann...:g


----------



## Kleiner Dorsch

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Oh hast du das gut ,wollte morgen auch los aber Kollege krank :cund ne neue marke hab ich heut auch nicht mehr bekommen.:c:c
Aber nächste Woche wird meine neue Gerte getauft.|jump:

Viel Petrie und vergiss nicht zu berrichten.


----------



## eriklohse

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

...auch wir 3 werden morgen mal nach Fehmarn starten, mal schauen was da so geht, das Wetter scheint ja gar nicht so schlecht zu werden und wir haben fast Vollmond |uhoh:

Bericht folgt!

LG Erik.


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Mein Rechner ist kaputt,bin gerade bei meinen Vater und bin dort ins Internet gegangen!Ein neuer Rechner/Laptop wird aber noch dieses WE bestellt,hoffe mal das ich morgen irgendwo den Bericht von Fehmarn ins Internet stellen kann...


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hi ich fahre morgen auch nach fehmarn wo gehts bei dir hin ich glaube ich fahre nach westermakelsdorf oder marienleuchte


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Denke mal Klausdorf!

So nen neuer Laptop ist bestellt,kommt leider erst nächsten Donnerstag...Ich denk mal,wenn ich morgen keine Möglichkeit habe irgendwo einen Bericht zu schreiben,schreibt der Baron einen!


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo ihr verrückten :vik:
an eure stelle würde ich mal nach strandhusen  fahren zum mefo jagen :q lest euch das mal durch www.fsfc.de :vik:vielleicht reicht das 
bitte bei news schauen :g
strandhusen ist ein reiner winterplatz #6und fische werden da auch gefangen |supergri gerade bei der kälte treiben sich paar mefos da rum :q
sonst lest das mal in angelführer nach :q was da steht oki doki lg andre 
ich wünsche euch morgen alle die bei der kälte im wasser stehen :viketri heil und krumme ruten :vik:werde montag und dienstag angreifen 
lg andre


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Allen "Mutigen" die jetzt angeln gehen mein Respekt und allen Fängern "Petri Heil" !!!

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

grüsst euch...
hat einer ein paar heiße tips für die rostocker ecke?ging dort in letzter zeit etwas?
grüsse


----------



## Aalonso

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

8.1.
dahme tp 7.30-14.00h
wind: sw
wer:ich , sonst weit und breit kein "bekloppter" im eiswasser zu sehen
48cm auf spöket, sonst keine kontakte
war sch... kalt!|krank:

gruß Aalonso


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann:10.1.09
Wo:westermakelsdorf,marienleuchte
Wer:ich und mein alter
Wind:sw
Womit:snaps 25g grün gelb weiß
Wie Groß:eine meefo ca.35 zu klein wieder rein
und auch die einzige kein biss mehr nichts aber ein schöner tag ;-)


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

So,der Baron und ich haben heute ne glatte Nullnummer auf Fehmarn hingelegt!Der Baron hat leider ne ca. 55er beim stranden verloren...Pech gehabt,aber es kommen auch wieder bessere Tage!

PS: Petri an alle Fänger!!!


----------



## Mr. Meerforelle

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Vorhersage für Sonntag: Westliche Ostsee SW um 6 Bft, uaaaahhhh.... :v
Wollte eigentlich am Nachmittag in die Eckernförder Bucht, hmmm. 
FliFi fällt auf jeden Fall aus, aber die Spökets müssten dringend Gassi geführt werden!
Naja, wie heisst es so schön: nur die Harten komm´in Garten #a
Viel Petri allen anderen Bekloppten wünscht Thorsten


----------



## Frankko

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo nenni82,
habe heute von 11:00- 13:00 vor Börgerende meine 1000 Würfe abgespult.
Ergebnis: 0 Kontakte


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Aalonso schrieb:


> 8.1.
> dahme tp 7.30-14.00h
> wind: sw
> wer:ich , sonst weit und breit kein "bekloppter" im eiswasser zu sehen
> 48cm auf spöket, sonst keine kontakte
> war sch... kalt!|krank:
> 
> gruß Aalonso



Petri :mDu Irrer #6, 
morgens um 7.30 Uhr bin ich froh das Du mich nicht angerufen hast:q


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@Mr. Meerforelle

Das ist doch der Optimale Wind für nen Angelspaziergang auf der Südseite der E-Bucht.

Kleiner Marsch von Kiekut nach Asschau:m


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Frankko schrieb:


> Hallo nenni82,
> habe heute von 11:00- 13:00 vor Börgerende meine 1000 Würfe abgespult.
> Ergebnis: 0 Kontakte



#r  Frankko,

*1000 Würfe in 2 Stunden!!!* :q

Sollte ein Scherz sein. 

An anderen Stellen läuft`s z.Z. besser. Liegen nicht immer an der "offenen Küste"! #d  #h


----------



## Tewi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@mefohunter,

wo denn? in boltenhagen auf deinem stein?


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Tewi schrieb:


> @mefohunter,
> 
> wo denn? in boltenhagen auf deinem stein?



Nöööö, 

Geheim!!! |bigeyes  :q  #6


----------



## jaaaaannik

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ich war am Wochenende mit nem Freund in Sirksdorf, haben da die gesamte Küste abgeblinkert und nix gefangen |gr:
Wind: leichter ostwind
Köder: Spöket, Witch, Spirolino, Küstenblinker, alles...#c
Fänge: keine Mefos, dafür aber nen 4cm langen was-auch-immer, hat jmd ne ahnung, was das is bzw welche art von jungfisch? und abgestorbene füße...
Bein nächsten mal wirds hoffentl. wieder besser |supergri
petri zu den gefangenen Mefos #6







ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der fisch nicht als mefo zählt, richtig? 

MfG
Jaaaaannik


----------



## Tino

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo Jannik

Du bist richtig davon ausgegangen:q:q:q

Was das ist weiss ich aber auch nicht.

Jetzt ich:*

Wann: 10.1.09 von 9.30 -16.30 Uhr

Wo    : Boltenhagen Steilküste bis Großklützhöved

Wind : Südwest -Südost ,kaum Wind*
* 
Wer   : ein guter Freund und ich

Köder: Stripper weiß 15gr. ,Snaps Draget Rot-Schwarz 20 gr. und 

             Spöket in weiß rot orange mit schwarzen Punkten 18 gr.

Fänge: keine


Sonstiges: Wasser sehr klar und zu wenig Wind           


*Alles in allem aber trotzdem ein sehr schöner Angeltag der uns beiden viel Spass gemacht hat.


----------



## pepp-eric

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

*Wann: 11.1.09 von 7 -11 Uhr

Wo    : Kitzeberg

Wind : Südwest

Fänge: keine

Drei weitere Petrijünger hatten auch kein Glück.


*


----------



## Marcus van K

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Tewi schrieb:


> @mefohunter,
> 
> wo denn? in boltenhagen auf deinem stein?



Richtig, auf den Stein gehört eigentlich ein Namensschild für Rolf  :m nichts wie ungut #h

Allen anderen Fängern Petri dann........


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



jaaaaannik schrieb:


> Ich war am Wochenende mit nem Freund in Sirksdorf, haben da die gesamte Küste abgeblinkert und nix gefangen |gr:
> Wind: leichter ostwind
> Köder: Spöket, Witch, Spirolino, Küstenblinker, alles...#c
> Fänge: keine Mefos, dafür aber nen 4cm langen was-auch-immer, hat jmd ne ahnung, was das is bzw welche art von jungfisch? und abgestorbene füße...
> Bein nächsten mal wirds hoffentl. wieder besser |supergri
> petri zu den gefangenen Mefos #6
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 96910
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 96911
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der fisch nicht als mefo zählt, richtig?
> 
> MfG
> Jaaaaannik


 

Könnt das net n MINI-Wittling sein?:vik:

Sieht irgendwie auch aus wie ne Grundel, bzw. Gründling^^


LG Jan Peter


----------



## Kleiner Dorsch

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



jaaaaannik schrieb:


> Ich war am Wochenende mit nem Freund in Sirksdorf, haben da die gesamte Küste abgeblinkert und nix gefangen |gr:
> Wind: leichter ostwind
> Köder: Spöket, Witch, Spirolino, Küstenblinker, alles...#c
> Fänge: keine Mefos, dafür aber nen 4cm langen was-auch-immer, hat jmd ne ahnung, was das is bzw welche art von jungfisch? und abgestorbene füße...
> Bein nächsten mal wirds hoffentl. wieder besser |supergri
> petri zu den gefangenen Mefos #6
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 96910
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 96911
> 
> 
> ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der fisch nicht als mefo zählt, richtig?
> 
> MfG
> Jaaaaannik





100% ne Grundel die werden bald ne richtige Plage werden.:v


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin
Der Fisch wird mit sicherheit ne Grundel sein.
Bei Wikipedia wird beschrieben,daß in der Ostsee mehrere
Grundelarten leben.
Habe auch gehört das es einene Schwarzmeergrundel geben soll
die sich dank der Klimaerwärmung stark ausbreitet.


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> Moin
> Der Fisch wird mit sicherheit ne Grundel sein.
> Bei Wikipedia wird beschrieben,daß in der Ostsee mehrere
> Grundelarten leben.
> Habe auch gehört das es einene Schwarzmeergrundel geben soll
> die sich dank der Klimaerwärmung stark ausbreitet.



Ist sogar sicher eine Grundel Kollege hat eine im Aquarium schwimmen |supergri


----------



## Mr. Meerforelle

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@jaaaaannnnik
Auf den Fotos ist die Rückenflosse leider nicht zu erkennen, aber ich tippe auf eine Grundelart. Irgendwas zwischen Schwarzgrundel (_Gobius niger_), Sandgrundel (_Pomatoschistus minutus_) und oridinärer Strandgrundel.

@Kleiner Dorsch
Warum sollen die Grundeln denn zur Plage werden?
Werden nicht groß genug um den Angler zu ärgern!
Außerdem gilt: Grundeln = MeFo-Futter --> viel Futter = dicke MeFos!


----------



## Frostbeule

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

*Wann: 10.1.09 von 11.30 -16.00 Uhr

Wo : Presen

Wind : Südwest 2-3

Wer : ich + Vater

Köder: Vicke Wobbler 15g firetiger

Fänge: 1 Forelle 48cm und zwei a....kalte Füsse

Sonstiges: Wasser leicht angetrübt,sehr ruhig,keine weiteren Bisse. Fisch biss kurz vor Abbruch. Zu Beginn einige Forellen an der Wasseroberfläche beobachten können,hat aber keine beissen wollen.*

*Gruß Frostbeule*


----------



## Kleiner Dorsch

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Mr. Meerforelle schrieb:


> @jaaaaannnnik
> Auf den Fotos ist die Rückenflosse leider nicht zu erkennen, aber ich tippe auf eine Grundelart. Irgendwas zwischen Schwarzgrundel (_Gobius niger_), Sandgrundel (_Pomatoschistus minutus_) und oridinärer Strandgrundel.
> 
> @Kleiner Dorsch
> Warum sollen die Grundeln denn zur Plage werden?
> Werden nicht groß genug um den Angler zu ärgern!
> Außerdem gilt: Grundeln = MeFo-Futter --> viel Futter = dicke MeFos!




Nicht in der Ostsee aber im NOK werden die Dinger auch immer mehr aber das ist wohl ne andere art,die werden größer als 8 cm.


----------



## Frankko

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@Rolf
Das waren gefühlte 1000 Würfe. 
Natürlich brauche ich mehr als 7,5 Sek. für einmal durchziehen.
Mann Rolf, sei doch nicht so genau.
Den Rest der Würfe hab ich halt heute nachgeholt.
Die Schur sah aus wie mit Perlen geschmückt.
Leider Schneider geblieben. 
Aber schön war es doch.


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Frankko schrieb:


> @Rolf
> Das waren gefühlte 1000 Würfe.
> Natürlich brauche ich mehr als 7,5 Sek. für einmal durchziehen.
> Mann Rolf, sei doch nicht so genau.
> Den Rest der Würfe hab ich halt heute nachgeholt.
> Die Schur sah aus wie mit Perlen geschmückt.
> Leider Schneider geblieben.
> Aber schön war es doch.




Ja ne, ist ja schon klar. 
Hatte ja geschrieben, daß es ein "Scherz" war!  :q

@ Marcus, |wavey:

wieso "*mein*" Stein? |kopfkrat  Will doch auch mal auf "Augenhöhe" mit euch fischen! :q |wavey:


----------



## Blechkate

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo,
erstmal ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger. Wir haben dieses Wochenende nicht ganz so gut gefangen. Um nicht zu sagen-gar nichts. Kein Fischkontakt. Zu den Fakten.
Wo: Fischleger und Booknis
Wann: Sa. und So. von ca. 14-17 Uhr
Waren kaum Angler da. Habe keine Fänge beobachtet.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## eriklohse

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9 !!*
*Wann: 10.1.09 von 11.00 -14.30 Uhr*

*Wo : Fehmarn *

*Wind : Südwest 2-3 (seitlich bis auflandig...)*

*Wer : Kurt, Jan und Ich*

*Köder: 25g Snaps in weiß und silber/violet*

*Fänge: KEINE*

*Sonstiges: Wasser klar, etwa 3°C oder weniger - wohl zu kalt, extrem Kalte Füße... - Ich habe mir erstmal extra Neoprensocken gekauft, mal sehen ob das was hilft...*

*Gruß Erik*


----------



## Mr. Meerforelle

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



eriklohse schrieb:


> *Sonstiges: Wasser klar, etwa 3°C oder weniger - wohl zu kalt, extrem Kalte Füße... - Ich habe mir erstmal extra Neoprensocken gekauft, mal sehen ob das was hilft...*
> 
> ...dicke Socken, Zwiebelprinzip, Ski-Socken, Neoprensocken, habe in den Jahren alles probiert, und die bisher beste Lösung gegen kalte Füße:
> eine Lage dünne, passende Sportsocken, eine Lage dicke Strümpfe (eine Nummer größer), dann Thermostrümpfe von Polartec (nicht ganz billig, ca. 25€) drüberziehen.
> Gegen die Kälte von unten lege ich mir dünne Kälteschutzeinlagen (Alu-bedampft, hat jedes Reformhaus, paar Euros) in die Watschuhe, klappt super!
> Nie wieder kalte Füsse, habe bisher nichts Besseres gefunden!!! #6


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo leute 
heute mal für paar std gewedelt  was soll ich sagen 
eine ganz fette NULLNUMMER hatte ich war trotzdem schön 
lg andre


----------



## immerfänger

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

eine ganz fette NULLNUMMER hatte ich 

*nein Andre ,das stimmt nicht irgendwann wirst auch du es wissen,in die Fliege gehört auch noch ein Haken....*
Hornhechte fängt man nur mit einem Wollfaden die Mefo aber will nicht nur spielen.....Ich glaube ich muß mich doch mal wieder überwinden und mit kommen.Vieleicht stecke ich auch wieder meinen Kopf ins Wasser und schaue wo die Fische sind.
Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

|bigeyes|bigeyes was macht der denn hier in der leiste |bigeyes|bigeyes der immerfänger ist doch ein zander jäger :vik::vik:lg andre


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Mr. Meerforelle schrieb:


> eriklohse schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sonstiges: Wasser klar, etwa 3°C oder weniger - wohl zu kalt, extrem Kalte Füße... - Ich habe mir erstmal extra Neoprensocken gekauft, mal sehen ob das was hilft...*
> 
> ...dicke Socken, Zwiebelprinzip, Ski-Socken, Neoprensocken, habe in den Jahren alles probiert, und die bisher beste Lösung gegen kalte Füße:
> eine Lage dünne, passende Sportsocken, eine Lage dicke Strümpfe (eine Nummer größer), dann Thermostrümpfe von Polartec (nicht ganz billig, ca. 25€) drüberziehen.
> Gegen die Kälte von unten lege ich mir dünne Kälteschutzeinlagen (Alu-bedampft, hat jedes Reformhaus, paar Euros) in die Watschuhe, klappt super!
> Nie wieder kalte Füsse, habe bisher nichts Besseres gefunden!!! #6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> servus...
> konnte mir vergangene woche im real für nur 20juros ein paar elektr. beheizte einlegesohlen erstehen.sie sollen ca 8-10h 42°c leisten.so kann man seine zehn doch etwas mehr spielraum in den stiefel lassen und sie nich so einquetschen.
> ausprobiert habe ich sie noch nich, aber es wird demnächst getestet!
> grüsse
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: gestern
Wo : Gil Hus

Wind : Südwest 2-3 

Wer : Kalli Karpfen und ich
Womit: Gno, Spöket Kula, Spöket, Spiro
Was: KEINE BEUTE

Warum: ABSOLUT GEILSTES WETTER; leider kein Fisch...


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo 
und heute hatte ich die 2 nullrunde#q#q das wasser ist zu kalt leider :cheute gemessen erst sierksdorf 3grad |supergri dann gemessen heiligenhafen :c1 grad da schwimmt gein lebewesen am ufer rum |supergri 
war trotzdem wieder mal schön an der küste |supergri
lg andre


----------



## Bellyboater

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo
> und heute hatte ich die 2 nullrunde#q#q das wasser ist zu kalt leider :cheute gemessen erst sierksdorf 3grad |supergri dann gemessen heiligenhafen :c1 grad da schwimmt gein lebewesen am ufer rum |supergri
> war trotzdem wieder mal schön an der küste |supergri
> lg andre



Kannst ruhig dazu schreiben, das ich dabei war


----------



## GuidoOo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ach mensch, ist ja garnicht schon zu lesen hier...
Also nicht dass nicht geangelt wird, aber die MEfos sind ja sehr dünne...
Kaum wirds im Norden wieder wärmer, solls zum We schonwieder kalt werden-.-
Naja vllt geh ich trotzdem am Wochenende an die Küste um das Blechle gen Himmer zu werfen =)


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Kannst ruhig dazu schreiben, das ich dabei war


 der bellyboater war auch dabei |supergri der hatte das fieber termometer in wasser immer |supergri diggen schuldige hast mich wieder lieb jetzt :l:l
bis zum nächsten tourn :g wenn es wärmer wird |supergri lg andre


----------



## El. Baron TDAF

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin moin ihr Frostbeulen #h !
War am Samstag mitn Zacharias auch mal wieder auf Jagt und hab leider den Fisch meines Lebens verloren ! Dazu aber gleich mehr !!!
Glaube , um mal kurz meinen Senf dazu zu geben, dass das beste Mittel gegen kalte Füße ist, einmal jede Stunde mal ausm Wasser zu kommen und drei bis fünf Minuten am Strand auf und ab zu laufen :g :q . Klappt bei mir immer ganz gut.
Nun zu unserem Angeltag: Waren at first anner Nordküste wo die Bedingungen uns richtig angeschockt haben aber bis auf ne ca. 30-er an meiner Rute ( die aber schon von selbst abgezockelt ist ) und nem ganz guten Zupfer an Zachs Rute, wir nichts weiteres verbuchen können#c.
Ortswechsel anne Ostküste. Haben dort dann aber sehr schnell mitbekommen,dass das Wasser einfach zu klar war.
Wat nu ;+ !?!
Wieder anne Nordküste und dann der Biss meines Lebens !!!
Als erstes n richtig guter Ruck in Zachs Rute, ein zwinkern von ihm und mein Grün-Gelber 25g. Snaps flog genau in seine Richtung. Zwei Umdrehungen und RUMMS. Zwei Minuten richtig harter Drill und dann der erste Sichtkontackt|bigeyes! Hab noch nie sonne große, breite, silberne Flanke gesehen. Schätze irgendetwas zwischen 55 und 65cm. Der Drill ging dann noch 15sek. weiter und dann flog mir drei Meter vorm Kescher mein Blinker entgegen #q:c#d !!!
Traurig, traurig aber lässt dieses Frühjahr ja auf was hoffen hoffendlich. War n schöner Tag am Wasser aber trotzdem enttäuschend.
Bis bald Jungs und euch wünsch ich mehr Glück |rolleyes !


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Die Fische die wir nicht fangen waren immer die größten und prägen sich besser ins Gedächnis wie die gefangenen.
Und da sie noch schwimmt kannst Du sie ja noch mal besuchen ;-)


----------



## Mr. Meerforelle

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

... um mal kurz meinen Senf dazu zu geben, dass das beste Mittel gegen kalte Füße ist, einmal jede Stunde mal ausm Wasser zu kommen und drei bis fünf Minuten am Strand auf und ab zu laufen :g :q . Klappt bei mir immer ganz gut.

--> Absolutes No-Go! Sowas geht ja überhaupt nicht, bin entsetzt! Ehrlich! |gr: Wie, raus aus dem Wasser? Hä? 
A N G E L N !!! Keine Zeit für RAUS und AUFWÄRMEN! :q

Wieder anne Nordküste und dann der Biss meines Lebens !!!

--> ...werd´mal genauer! GPS-Position bitte! Deinen Erfolgs-Snaps habe ich mir schon gekauft, Samstag habe ich Zeit und dann ist "dein" Schätzchen dran!

Jetzt mal ohne Quatsch: Wünsche Dir für die "Dicke" viel Petri Heil!


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Bei geschätzten 65cm von dem Fisch des Lebens zu sprechen ist aber pessimistisch ausgelegt. Da geht wohl noch deutlich mehr! Viel Glück fürs nächste Mal.


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Findling schrieb:


> Bei geschätzten 65cm von dem Fisch des Lebens zu sprechen ist aber pessimistisch ausgelegt. Da geht wohl noch deutlich mehr! Viel Glück fürs nächste Mal.




Da hast du recht...|rolleyes


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

die 60 hat ich auch schon fast...
aber leider gerissen und dann schnur durchgescheuert...

Aber auf jeden Fall Petri für die gefangenen Fische...


LG Jan Peter


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Mr. Meerforelle schrieb:


> --> Absolutes No-Go! Sowas geht ja überhaupt nicht, bin entsetzt! Ehrlich! |gr: Wie, raus aus dem Wasser? Hä?
> A N G E L N !!! Keine Zeit für RAUS und AUFWÄRMEN! :q



"Nur die Angel im Wasser fängt den Fisch"

(Markus Hempel (Wolfenbüttel), 2008)


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin bei 60 cm Augenabstand würde ich vom Fisch des Leben reden :vik:


----------



## staffag

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Moin bei 60 cm Augenabstand würde ich vom Fisch des Leben reden :vik:


Ist da der Angler gemeint?


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> der bellyboater war auch dabei |supergri der hatte das fieber termometer in wasser immer



So lange es "nur" im Wasser steckte....


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> "Nur die Angel im Wasser fängt den Fisch"
> 
> (Markus Hempel (Wolfenbüttel), 2008)


 
Rüschtüsch, und deshalb war ich heute los...


Wann: heuuudeee
Wo : Neustadt/Klinikum
Wind : welcher wind??#c 

Wer : Kumpel und ich
Womit: Falk Fish Big Catch
Was: 5 mal silber bis 57cm

Warum: ABSOLUT GEILSTES Wetter und noch Platz im Räucherofen


----------



## Tino

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Respekt Bootangler und Petri-Heil zum Fang!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



tino schrieb:


> respekt bootangler und petri-heil um fang!


 danke


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*






 so gehts natürlich auch Glückwunsch Bootsangler#h


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

RESPÖÖÖÖÖKT Mirco!!!! #6#6#6

Weitermachen...#6


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Super. Aber nun die Frage. BB oder von Land?


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Super. Aber nun die Frage. BB oder von Land?


 
Weder noch, ein kleinboot vom angeltreff in neustadt...
zur zeit sind solche fänge von land eher selten...
im frühjahr hab ich auch von land schon öfter solche tage gehabt...

grüße

mirco


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Sag mal Mirco... Schleppst Du mit Apex???


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Sag mal Mirco... Schleppst Du mit Apex???


Auch, allerdings fische ich zu 80% unsere Falk Fish Big Catch Trolling löffel.
Dann bissel Naturköder und halt Apex...
Aber es hört sich immer so easy an "schlepp ich mir mal n paar MeFo´s" , ist aber mehr Arbeit und "Hirnschmalz" als man Denkt...

Mirco


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

petri heil mirco |supergri super fang mal wieder #6jetzt die nächste frage :g
in welcher tiefe hast du die schönheiten bekommen 
lg andre


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Kann ich dir garnicht genau sagen, geschätz auf 12m, denn leider ließ das echo uns teilweise im stich, mit hand gps und "achtenfahren" haben wir uns die fische "erarbeitet":q..


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

|supergri|supergri|supergri das ist ja wie aufen dom bei euch aufen boot |supergri|supergri|supergri 
lg andre


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Auch, allerdings fische ich zu 80% unsere Falk Fish Big Catch Trolling löffel.
> Dann bissel Naturköder und halt Apex...
> Aber es hört sich immer so easy an "schlepp ich mir mal n paar MeFo´s" , ist aber mehr Arbeit und "Hirnschmalz" als man Denkt...
> 
> Mirco



Ja das weiß ich, dass das nicht immer easy ist. Aber ich werd mich auch mal Deine FBCTL anschauen und testen #6


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ Mirco

Langsam wirds aber unheimlich...#6


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Holla die Waldfee!!

Da ist ja richtig was los gewesen bei Dir! Haste vorm Atommeiler gefischt oder waren das echte "Kaltwasserforellen"? Mehr als 2 Grad dürfte dat Wasser doch auch in Neustadt nich haben?

Oder warst Du mit dem Schleppkahn vor der Küste?


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Holla die Waldfee!!
> 
> Da ist ja richtig was los gewesen bei Dir! Haste vorm Atommeiler gefischt oder waren das echte "Kaltwasserforellen"? Mehr als 2 Grad dürfte dat Wasser doch auch in Neustadt nich haben?
> 
> Oder warst Du mit dem Schleppkahn vor der Küste?





> Weder noch, ein kleinboot vom angeltreff in neustadt...
> zur zeit sind solche fänge von land eher selten...
> im frühjahr hab ich auch von land schon öfter solche tage gehabt...
> 
> grüße
> 
> mirco


 
so wie geschrieben 

z.ZT sind solche fänge von der küste nicht wirklich drin...
deshalb die "bootsnummer"

Mirco


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Boot angler schrieb:


> so wie geschrieben
> 
> z.ZT sind solche fänge von der küste nicht wirklich drin...
> deshalb die "bootsnummer"
> 
> Mirco




ja möönsch, nächstes mal seh ich mir die postings vorher an und stell keine dummen fragen im vorfeld, sorry.
aber manchmal geht die euphorie durch, da kammanix machn...

ps. lass noch ein paar forellen für und watangler übrig #h|supergri

petri heil,

reverend mefo


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin
Kann eine saubere Nullnummer melden  #d
Gestern Fehmarn Sund mit diversen Fliegen,Wobbler, Blinker.
Ausser bei mir ,kein sichtbares Leben im Wasser zu beobachten.#c
bei der Kälte


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

moin.... war gestern höhe stoltera im wasser und konnte einen austeiger verbuchen und ein anstupser.
der austeiger war aber vermutlich nen schöner dorsch.köder war spöket in rot/schwarz.
wollte ja meine elektrisch beheizten sohlen testen bei schönen kaltem wasser. ich sag nur test bestanden!
zwei andere verrückte standen auch im wasser, aber wie es aussah war denen auch ganz schön kalt, da der eine komische aufwärmbewegungen machte.
grüsse


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> so gehts natürlich auch Glückwunsch Bootsangler#h



Und Du hängst beim Friseur ab #d
Und ich saag noch faaahr an die Küste... Aber neeee.. :q

Piet


----------



## Frankko

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@henni82 
Dein Tagesergebnis ist für diese Jahreszeit und eine Wassertemperatur um 2°C herum schon bemerkenswert.
Ein paar Kilometer westlich von Deiner Angelstelle ist seit Tagen "Tote See" angesagt.
Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Und Du hängst beim Friseur ab #d
> Und ich saag noch faaahr an die Küste... Aber neeee.. :q
> 
> Piet


Piet mein Schutenprinz  wollte mich nur fürn Siescherfoto stylen lassen warickdoch Sa. in Wh . in 4Std. nich ein Zubber dafür aber nach nur 5 Min. Wassereinbruch im Schlappen|gr: nu weiß ich wenigstens wie sich so ein Eisbein fühlen muß arme Sau die. Schoin Sundach allen|wavey:


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin,

heute einige Stunden Fehmarn und einen schönen Nachläufer auf Snaps gelb-rot. Dieser Blinker in gelb-rot produziert zuverlässig Nachläufer, aber seltener Bisse. Ich weiß nicht warum.

Grüße

Bernd


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Frankko schrieb:


> @henni82
> Dein Tagesergebnis ist für diese Jahreszeit und eine Wassertemperatur um 2°C herum schon bemerkenswert.
> Ein paar Kilometer westlich von Deiner Angelstelle ist seit Tagen "Tote See" angesagt.
> Viele Grüße
> Frank




naja auch nen blindes huhn findet mal nen korn!|bigeyes
bin ja eigentlich ein freund von zander und barsch, aber irgendwie ist es den jungs in der unterwarnow auch noch zu kalt!
vielleicht kann man ja mal zusammen am strand auf streife gehen!?bin ja neu auf dem gebiet küstenfischerei und man lernt ja nie aus!


----------



## bewillknevill

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann:18.1
Wo:apenrade
Wer:2Kumpels, ich
Wind:ca 5-6
Womit:alles was die box so her gab
Wie Groß:1x52,1xca70(leider braun),1x50dorsch und ein paar anfasser
Warum:weil sonntage zu hause langweilig sind!!

war sch*** wetter aber hat sich gelohnt. Waren von ca8.30-bis 19.30 im wasser und es hat nicht einmal aufgehört zu regnen#d


----------



## Frankko

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@Henni82,
ich bin ziemlich oft am Strand,
da läßt sich eine gemeinsame Jagd bestimmt realisieren.
Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



bewillknevill schrieb:


> Wann:18.1
> Wo:apenrade
> Wer:2Kumpels, ich
> Wind:ca 5-6
> Womit:alles was die box so her gab
> Wie Groß:1x52,1xca70(leider braun),1x50dorsch und ein paar anfasser
> Warum:weil sonntage zu hause langweilig sind!!
> 
> war sch*** wetter aber hat sich gelohnt. Waren von ca8.30-bis 19.30 im wasser und es hat nicht einmal aufgehört zu regnen#d


 
Genau DESWEGEN habe ich das "WARUM" mit reingenommen |supergri:m

ist ne geile aussage : weil sonntage zuhause langweilig sind 

Petri ausserdem zum Fang, und das nächste mal issi Silber 

nachtrag von Sonntag:

Wann: Sonntag
Wer: Kumpel
Wind:ca 4 
Womit: Falk Fish Trolling 
Was: 2x Dorsch 4x Trutte
Wie Groß: Trutten zwischen 48 und 56
Warum: Boot gekauft und auf´m Weg nach Hause 2 Ruten geschleppt...

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## surfer93

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

So...
Endlich ist es soweit
Kann das erste Ostseesilber meines Lebens vermelden
War am Freitag mit Kieler Karl an der Kieler Innenförde unterwegs. Karl fing leider nur 2 untermaßige und verlor eine gute kurz vor dem Kescher, aber ich konnte eine 43er sicher landen Natürlich ganz klassisch auf Tauwurm
Am Dienstag gabs bei Karl 4 maßige, 1ne untermaßige und 2 aussteiger.
Lauft im Moment.
Bilder kommen später.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



surfer93 schrieb:


> So...
> Endlich ist es soweit
> Kann das erste Ostseesilber meines Lebens vermelden
> War am Freitag mit Kieler Karl an der Kieler Innenförde unterwegs. Karl fing leider nur 2 untermaßige und verlor eine gute kurz vor dem Kescher, aber ich konnte eine 43er sicher landen Natürlich ganz klassisch auf Tauwurm
> Am Dienstag gabs bei Karl 4 maßige, 1ne untermaßige und 2 aussteiger.
> Lauft im Moment.
> Bilder kommen später.


 
Petri, das erste ist immernoch das schöönste..#6


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: 17.1
Wo: Ostholstein/Weißenhäuser 
Wind: 4-5
Womit: Snap rot schwarz
Was: ein Dorsch 55cm sonst nix keine Meefo´s in meiner nähe


----------



## pohlk

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Meerfor1 schrieb:


> Dieser Blinker in gelb-rot produziert zuverlässig Nachläufer, aber seltener Bisse. Ich weiß nicht warum.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Bernd




:q
nicht schlecht so'n Blinker... :q:q


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Meerfor1 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> heute einige Stunden Fehmarn und einen schönen Nachläufer auf Snaps gelb-rot. Dieser Blinker in gelb-rot produziert zuverlässig Nachläufer, aber seltener Bisse. Ich weiß nicht warum.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Bernd


 hallo :gdenn muß ich mal neben dir stehen mit der fliegenpeitsche #6
du locks sie an und ich fange sie dir auf fliege :vik:wann hast du zeit :qum den nächsten tourn zu machen an der küste :g
lg andre


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo :gdenn muß ich mal neben dir stehen mit der fliegenpeitsche #6
> du locks sie an und ich fange sie dir auf fliege :vik:wann hast du zeit :qum den nächsten tourn zu machen an der küste :g
> lg andre


 
Bin auch dabei zwar nur mit blech aber wenn er sie lockt kann er sich in die mitte stellen du links ich rechts und abfahrt #a


----------



## Robi Hobi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

:vik: Rügen:vik:

Fahre morgen mit zwei Kumpels nach Rügen.
Werden uns an der Nord-/Nordöstlichen Küste einfinden.
Hoffen nur, nen Windgeschützten Bereich zu finden.

Wer von Euch ist noch oben oder war vor kurzem da???

Werd mich dann hoffentlich erfolgreich zurückmelden.

#h#h Robi Hobi


----------



## Marco74

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Bei mir dauert es noch einen Monat bis zur ersten Rügen-Tour.
Teste mal schön die Strände und Köder... und berichte!


----------



## DDK

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Robi Hobi schrieb:


> :vik: Rügen:vik:
> 
> Fahre morgen mit zwei Kumpels nach Rügen.
> Werden uns an der Nord-/Nordöstlichen Küste einfinden.
> Hoffen nur, nen Windgeschützten Bereich zu finden.
> 
> Wer von Euch ist noch oben oder war vor kurzem da???
> 
> Werd mich dann hoffentlich erfolgreich zurückmelden.
> 
> #h#h Robi Hobi



Tach Robi,
habe vor 14 Tagen halb Rügen abgeharkt und nix, ich wünsche dir mehr GLÜCK#h#h
Also melde dich wenn du wieder da bist, soll es in den Süden oder Norder der Insel gehen?


----------



## MaikP

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!

Wann:21.1 von 8:00 bis 16:30
Wo:Struhkamp,Strandhusen,Sütel
Wer:Freund und ich
Wind:sehr wenig , südlich
Womit:Spinn- Fliege- Spirorute Spöket,Snaps,Salty und Garnele 
Wie Groß: 0 cm
Warum:Weil an der Ostseeküste angeln geil ist.

Ein Angler hat neben uns eine Ü40 gefangen.Wir hatten den ganzen Tag keinen Anfasser.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Waren heute auch wieder unterwegs, da es vom strand immer noch sehr schwierig ist immernoch mit´n Boot...
Dorsche ziehen wohl mittlerweile ins Tiefe zum Laichen, hatten nur 3 Dorsche, aber 4 Trutten zurück da zu klein, 2 gute verloren und immernoch 4 zum mitnehmen...

gefunden haben wir die schönheiten alle um die noch recht spärlichen heringsschwärme... 
guckst du hier...


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Moin


Boot angler schrieb:


> Waren heute auch wieder unterwegs, da es vom strand immer noch sehr schwierig ist immernoch mit´n Boot...
> Dorsche ziehen wohl mittlerweile ins Tiefe zum Laichen, hatten nur 3 Dorsche, aber 4 Trutten zurück da zu klein, 2 gute verloren und immernoch 4 zum mitnehmen...
> 
> gefunden haben wir die schönheiten alle um die noch recht spärlichen heringsschwärme...
> guckst du hier...



Petrie Mirco , schöne Silberbarren |supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

echt schöner Silberbarren


dickes Petri...



LG Jan Peter


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Oh man, nervös mit den Fingern auf der Tischplatte trommel. #6

Wird Zeit, das es wärmer wird und es auch unter Land wieder geht.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wenn man dat sieht, juckst schon wieder richtig in den Fingern ....

Dickes Petri Mirco!!!


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Mensch Mirco, ich werde verrückt. 

Wie geil ist das denn??????

Fette Fische, fettes Petri.#6


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hi Mirco, #h

auch von mir an dieser Stelle ein dickes *Petri*  #6

Habt ja eine schöne Strecke hingelegt! #6


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Danke, haben uns für unserer Revier auch echt nen kopf gemacht und viel lee/hrgeld bezahlt...

aber hartneckigkeit und "hausaufgaben machen" zahlen sich aus |bigeyes:q#6


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

ey du sack das sind ja u boote geil :vik:schöne trutten petri heil zu euch #6kannst du mir sagen was man auffen echolot sieht :cich hab davon keine ahnung  ist das ein herings schwarm |kopfkrat 
oder mobydick unter euren boot :q 
lg andre


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> ey du sack das sind ja u boote geil :vik:schöne trutten petri heil zu euch #6kannst du mir sagen was man auffen echolot sieht :cich hab davon keine ahnung  ist das ein herings schwarm |kopfkrat
> oder mobydick unter euren boot :q
> lg andre


 
joo, ist n heringsschwarm


----------



## boot

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

*Mensch Jungs das ist hart,Fett Petri für euch.lg*


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ Mirco: "Petri Heil" - die mal an der Fliegenrute |supergri

Weitermachen !! #h

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> @ Mirco: "Petri Heil" - die mal an der Fliegenrute |supergri
> 
> Weitermachen !! #h
> 
> Gruß Stephan


 

Jo und dann zu kurzes backing. |supergri


----------



## Plitenfischer

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ Boot angler,
auch von mir ein dickes "Petri" --geniale Fische!!

Sag mal wie weit südlich seid ihr mit dem Boot denn gewesen,
dass um 19:30 Uhr die Sonne noch so blendet|kopfkrat |supergri|supergri #h


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Die Fische sind ja klasse aber ob die hier rein gehören vom Boot wenn sich das häuft ?

Ich lass die frage mal so stehen!


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Meerforellenfan schrieb:


> Die Fische sind ja klasse aber ob die hier rein gehören vom Boot wenn sich das häuft ?
> 
> Ich lass die frage mal so stehen!


 
*Meerforellen und Bellyboatangeln *
Unterrubrik
Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9 !!

Passt wackelt und hat Luft. #6


----------



## MefoProf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin,

die Frage hab ich auch schon mal gestellt . 

Ich denke, daß diese Fänge eindeutig im Trollingbereich anzusiedeln sind. 

Ich erschleppe mir zwar auch manchmal ein paar Trutten und hab die hier auch schon mal gepostet. Aber das waren alles Fänge ohne  Downrigger und all dem Gedöns und dazu noch in Küstennähe auf ganz normale Mefoblinker. Die hätte ein Watangler also auch durchaus fangen können.

Letztendlich ist es mir aber ziemlich wurscht. Hauptsache es gibt mal ein paar Fangberichte.

|wavey:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Meerforellenfan schrieb:


> Die Fische sind ja klasse aber ob die hier rein gehören vom Boot wenn sich das häuft ?
> 
> Ich lass die frage mal so stehen!


 
jaaa, darüber könnten wir stundenlang reden...
aber mal im ernst, es sind alles meerforellen, und alle gefangen :q

also: Meerforellen Fänge, oder???

und da zur Zeit vom Ufer aus nicht viel läuft bin ich mit dem boot unterwegs, mal zum werfen, mal zum freihandschleppen und mal zum trollen...
soll ich jetzt für jede angelart nen neuen fred aufmachen???

ich kann auch einfach aufhören foto´s einzustellen und info´s weiter zu geben wenn "getrollte" forellen eh "nicht zählen" 


> Ich denke, daß diese Fänge eindeutig im Trollingbereich anzusiedeln sind.
> 
> Ich erschleppe mir zwar auch manchmal ein paar Trutten und hab die hier auch schon mal gepostet. Aber das waren alles Fänge ohne Downrigger und all dem Gedöns und dazu noch in Küstennähe auf ganz normale Mefoblinker. Die hätte ein Watangler also auch durchaus fangen können.


 

und freihandgeschleppte zählen ja auch nicht zum trolling, ach so und ne steelhead gehört ja auch nicht hier rein...

Jungs, mal ehrlich fahrt ans wasser und fischt, dann kommen hier vielleicht auch mal wieder "echte fänge" rein...

Danke

Mirco

>Ironiemodus aus<


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Man sollte sich da mit den Fischrößen messen wo der vergleich stimmt ausserdem kann ich als Watfischer aus euren Ergebnissen gar nichts ziehen.
Bilder kann ich mir auch von CD anschauen.
Nur weil man frech ist hat man nicht unbedingt recht Mirco!


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Man, man Leute. Bleibt friedlich. Was solche großen Tiere doch anrichten können. Ich kann daraus etwas ziehen. 

*Sie gibt es wirklich.*


----------



## Blechbüchsentaucher85

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

ich bin der meinung genau sowas gehört hier her! es geht hier um gefangene mefos (lachse und co)... und DAS is doch einer der fische auf den alle scharf sind, oder? |rolleyes
ob man es unterschiedlich bewerten soll, ob vom boot oder vom land, sollte jeder für sich entscheiden. 
Demnach PETRI HEIL :m


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Meerforellenfan schrieb:


> Man sollte sich da mit den Fischrößen messen wo der vergleich stimmt ausserdem kann ich als Watfischer aus euren Ergebnissen gar nichts ziehen.
> Bilder kann ich mir auch von CD anschauen.
> Nur weil man frech ist hat man nicht unbedingt recht Mirco!


 
Sie meinen??;+|kopfkrat

und zu deinem komentar das ich frech sei, wenn du meinen post genau ließt siehst du am ende einen hinweiß:


> >Ironiemodus aus<


was ganz deutlich darauf hin weißt das es sich um IRONIE handelt und man(n) bitte nicht alles ZUUUU ERNST nimmt...

und zu dem folgenden satz:


> ausserdem kann ich als Watfischer aus euren Ergebnissen gar nichts ziehen.


kann ich nur sagen, WER WILL UND KANN wird aus meinen Post´s und ergebnissen seine logischen und wertvollen rückschlüsse für´s watangeln ziehen können...

und nun einfach mal entspannen und wie gesagt nicht alles zu ernst nehmen |rolleyes

Liebe, sportliche und ehrliche Grüße

Mirco


----------



## "Tarm7"

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wieso ist jetzt der Meerforellenfänge 2009 Offtopicfree-thread dicht???? Eine Erklärung dafür findet sich jedenfalls dort nicht einmal im Ansatz. 
Vielleicht ein Versehen?????
Wäre schön, wenn man dieses Missgeschick, oder was auch immer die Causa ist, beseitigt. 

Möchte doch gerne weiter offtopic lesen können. Danke!

Petri


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Sie meinen??;+|kopfkrat
> 
> 
> kann ich nur sagen, WER WILL UND KANN wird aus meinen Post´s und ergebnissen seine logischen und wertvollen rückschlüsse für´s watangeln ziehen können...
> 
> und nun einfach mal entspannen und wie gesagt nicht alles zu ernst nehmen |rolleyes
> 
> Liebe, sportliche und ehrliche Grüße
> 
> Mirco


 
so isses mirco !!!
*mach weiter so*. wer es versteht sieht es als ansporn. wer es kann macht es dir nach und wer will zieht seine schlüsse und entschlüsse daraus.
in dem sinne #6 !


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



"Tarm7" schrieb:


> Wieso ist jetzt der Meerforellenfänge 2009 Offtopicfree-thread dicht???? Eine Erklärung dafür findet sich jedenfalls dort nicht einmal im Ansatz.



Der ist immer dicht, damit da keiner irgendeinen Mist reinschreibt. Tim verwaltet den nur.

#hDanke Tim#h

Petri Mirco, geile Teile!

Findet ihr diese Diskussion nicht ein bißchen über? Ich glaube nicht, das Mirco sich hier mit Irgendeinem messen will, sondern uns nur an seinen Fängen teilhaben läßt. Das ist doch prima.

Vielleicht liegt es ja am Wetter, aber der eine oder andere sollte sich mal ne Ladung Küstenwind durch die Birne pusten lassen. Auch wenn es kalt ist und die Chancen gering sind, ist man danach in der Regel entspannter.#h


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

In jedem Märchen steckt auch ein fünkchen Wahrheit oder wie war das Mirco ;-).

Wenn ich jetzt so viel Humor hätte würde ich sagen in diesem besonders oft gelesenen Thread kann man sein Ego mit Fischen gut aufpolieren..............Tue ich natürlich nicht 

Zum einen würde von uns Watfischern nichts übrig bleigen würden Trollinge hier alle ihre Fänge poste. Und was einer darf dürfen logisch auch andere. Die Frage ist doch will man das?

Kann ja auch sein ich lieg völlig daneben und muß demnächste einen eigenen einsamen Thread aufmachen damit das für mich überschaubar wird und ich lesen kann was mich interessiert, nämlich Watfischen mit der Rute und "geworfenen was auch immer" sowie die Infos zu den gefangenen Mefos.

Das Maas der Fische ist ja auch im Vergleich zu gut und böse. 

Ob ihr hier jemanden einen gefallen tut wenn ihr das dauernd macht weiß ich nicht und vor allem verstehe ich nicht was daran falsch sein sollte dafür einen Thread zu eröffnen.

So weiterhin viel Spass und natürlich auch von mir sportlichste Grüße an die Trollinger


----------



## Mr. Meerforelle

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@sundvogel: ...jo, ich zumindest habe die Diskussion hier über! 
Der Name ist Programm, MeFo-Fänge 09, also jeder der eine Trutte erwischt soll sich glücklich schätzen und seinen Fang hier kund tun!

Liegt wahrscheinlich echt am Wetter, die meisten hängen zuhause ab und tippen sich die Finger wund! GEHT ANGELN!

Letztes WE eine saubere Nullrunde am Paulsgrund, morgen bleibe ich bei diesem Sauwetter allerdings weiter drin in der Eckernförder Bucht, wer traut sich noch?

Petri!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Petri Mirco, geile Teile!
> 
> Findet ihr diese Diskussion nicht ein bißchen über? Ich glaube nicht, das Mirco sich hier mit Irgendeinem messen will, sondern uns nur an seinen Fängen teilhaben läßt. Das ist doch prima.
> 
> Vielleicht liegt es ja am Wetter, aber der eine oder andere sollte sich mal ne Ladung Küstenwind durch die Birne pusten lassen. Auch wenn es kalt ist und die Chancen gering sind, ist man danach in der Regel entspannter.#h


 
|good:
und damit ist das Thema erledigt...
|closed:#h


----------



## Blechbüchsentaucher85

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Mr. Meerforelle schrieb:


> wer traut sich noch?


 

ICH aber erst am sonntag :vik:


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ich gehe morgen auch mit einem absoluten Newbie los. Wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schaue... Hoffentlich angelt der danach nochmal. Egal, einfach mal die Falten aus dem Gesicht blasen lassen.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Mr. Meerforelle schrieb:


> @sundvogel: ...jo, ich zumindest habe die Diskussion hier über!
> Der Name ist Programm, MeFo-Fänge 09, also jeder der eine Trutte erwischt soll sich glücklich schätzen und seinen Fang hier kund tun!
> 
> Liegt wahrscheinlich echt am Wetter, die meisten hängen zuhause ab und tippen sich die Finger wund! GEHT ANGELN!
> 
> Letztes WE eine saubere Nullrunde am Paulsgrund, morgen bleibe ich bei diesem Sauwetter allerdings weiter drin in der Eckernförder Bucht, wer traut sich noch?
> 
> Petri!


hallo 
ich bin morgen auch unterwegs :vik:scheiß auf das wetter ich will fisch |supergri ich hatte eine harte arbeits woche also muß ich raus #6bevor ich meine frau nerve bei ihren weiber treff |supergri|supergri|supergri mein sohn ist gut versorgt und ab gehts #6der wecker geht um 4uhr 30 :vik:also leute endspannt euch und geht fischen :vik::vik:so wie wir 
lg andre 

achso mirco bist du sicher das das alles mefos sind und nicht  nicht ein lachs ist #6
lg andre ich sage lachs :vik:


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Boot angler schrieb:


> |good:
> und damit ist das Thema erledigt...
> |closed:#h




Das Thema war allgemein gerichtet und von mir, wieso also schließt Du das.

Mirco hör auf mich zu verarschen |kopfkrat dazu noch Sundvogels Statement in Deiner "Schlussrede".|krach:

Sag einfach nix mehr dazu und gut ist!#6


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Andre,

Berichte bloss mal! Ich bin ja zu feige bei dem Wetter, aber Bock is schon da und ich liebäugel mit dem Sonntach, wenn Ihr Euch am Samstach die Finger wund gedrillt habt hehe...Also gebt mir mal ein bisschen Motivation mit auf die Piste |supergri, dann überwind ich meinen schweinehund!

@mr. Mefo: Ich war am "Grund" die letzten beiden Male auch Schneider...


----------



## EFP-Keller

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin moin ....

Ist ja echt lustig hier,geiler als in ner Talkshow. Kommt mir so vor als wenn einige von euch ein bißchen neidisch auf die geilen Fische sind.
Ihr solltet froh sein das solche schönen Fische hier gepostet werden, das gibt einem doch ne menge Motivation.

Also, ab an die Küste und nachmachen ... Nothing is impossible 

Ich werde wohl nächste Woche an die Dänische Küste fahren, mal schau`n was da so geht ....  

      Immer schön cool bleiben 

Gruß  Eric                      YES WE CAN


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Meerforellenfan schrieb:


> Die Fische sind ja klasse aber ob die hier rein gehören vom Boot wenn sich das häuft ?
> 
> Ich lass die frage mal so stehen!



Ausgang für die Disskusion war das hier!

Das ist eigentlich harmlos!|kopfkrat

Was daraus wurde habt ihr selbst mit Kommentaren gemacht ohne nachzudenken!|bla: Die gleiche Nummer wie vor 6 Wochen mit der angeblichen braunen Forelle! Manche Dinge ändern sich nie!|rolleyes

Und nu sag ich nix mehr dazu!


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

#6 Mirko dor kannst moken wat du wullt...und de Lüüd schnackt doch.

Von mir jedenfalls Fettes Petri zu den Riesen.
Demnächst holen wir die Dingers vom Kajak aus :m

Piet


----------



## Gnilftz

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> #6 Mirko dor kannst moken wat du wullt...und de Lüüd schnackt doch.




Mirko, da würd ich mich gar nicht drum kehren.
Wie hat es Robert Lembke mal so treffend formuliert?
*Mitleid bekommt man geschenkt, Neid muss man sich verdienen.* 

Petri zu den schönen Fischen! #6
Mich interessieren solche Fänge in der Lübecker Bucht sehr, denn die Trutten ziehen auch gerne mal zum Garnelen und Tangloppen Schmaus unter Land.


----------



## *Esoxhunter*

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Supertolle Fische, Hut ab !#6

Werd mich im März mal aus dem schönen Kohlenpott in Eure Richtung trauen und zum ersten Mal den Meerforellen nachstellen. Bin eigentlich Spinnfischer und weiss noch gar nicht so recht was das auf mich zu kommt. Eines ist jedoch sicher, wir werden am Strand Nähe Dahme anfangen.
Habt ihr vielleicht ein paar Gerätetips für mich ?
Spinnrute oder Fliegenrute ?
Stationär oder Multirolle ?
etc. etc. etc.    |uhoh:


----------



## Gnilftz

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



*Esoxhunter* schrieb:


> Bin eigentlich Spinnfischer und weiss noch gar nicht so recht was das auf mich zu kommt.




Moin,
lies Dir dies für den Anfang mal durch, da hat Uli ne ganze Menge Antworten auf Deine Fragen niedergetippert. :m


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Man hier gehts ja wieder ab...
Ich musss mir jetzt erstmal wieder eine neue Ausrüstung kaufen,bevor ich wieder an die Küste fahren kann.Mein Keller wurde aufgebrochen und meine komplette!!!!!!!!!!!!! Angelausrüstung,15 Ruten,10 Rollen und halt jede Menge zubehör von Kescher bis schrotblei einfach alles geklaut!!!Ca.3500 Euro Schaden...


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

achja Sorry,falls das hier nicht hingehört,aber es musste mal raus,bin deswegen echt fertig!!!!


----------



## Tino

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo Zacharias

*Was für eine Riesenschei..e!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Das musste jetzt raus.


----------



## Effe

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ Zacharias

Sorry! Tut mir echt leid für Dich!

Liest man ja leider immer mal wieder im AB. Echt sch.... sowas.

Gruss
Ulli


----------



## Marco74

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ Zacharias:
Das ist ja echt ein ******* zum Jahresbeginn.
Vielleicht fängst du ja als Entschädigung dieses Jahr ne richtig Dicke!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Meerforellenfan schrieb:


> Ausgang für die Disskusion war das hier!
> 
> Das ist eigentlich harmlos!|kopfkrat
> 
> Was daraus wurde habt ihr selbst mit Kommentaren gemacht ohne nachzudenken!|bla: Die gleiche Nummer wie vor 6 Wochen mit der angeblichen braunen Forelle! Manche Dinge ändern sich nie!|rolleyes
> 
> Und nu sag ich nix mehr dazu!


 

Ich weiß nicht worauf du die ganze zeit rumreitest???|rolleyes
ich habe deine meinung akzeptiert, dir meine gesagt und für mich ist das thema erledigt:g

ich habe vor 2 jahren wegen ähnlichen sachen aufgehört fänge zu posten und werde es jetzt wieder tun, das ist doch echt kindergarten hier...

grüße

mirco


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

ich habe vor 2 jahren wegen ähnlichen sachen aufgehört fänge zu posten und werde es jetzt wieder tun, das ist doch echt kindergarten hier...

grüße

mirco[/QUOTE]

Nee nee Mirco.. hier gehören die Fänge rein, und wenn´s wem nicht passt, kann er ja Micky Maus lesen. Ich find die Fische super und auch die Bilder. lass dir die Freude  von den Deppen, die die Ostsee nur von der Postkarte kennen, nicht nehmen.

Piet


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

moin ihr hooligans :g
Wann:heute 
Wo:dk
Wer:ich
Wind:süd west
Womit:nur fliege :g
Wie Groß:35#q
Warum:weil ich nicht den ganzen tag am pc sitzen möchte :q und mir eure blöden kommentare :vik:durch lesen tu :g

ich hatte leider noch 2 fische verloren die nicht so schlecht waren :c
aber ich komme wieder 
lg andre


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Also sowas! #d Da postet jemand mal richtig geile Meerforellenbilder #6,
und dann so ein Gemecker:



Meerforellenfan schrieb:


> Man sollte sich da mit den Fischrößen messen wo der vergleich stimmt ausserdem kann ich als Watfischer aus euren Ergebnissen gar nichts ziehen.


Dabei ist es doch eindeutig zu sehen und nix verschwiegen oder beschönigt. 
Steht auch keiner da und singt: "Ich bin das beste Hänschen, mit dem größten Schwän?chen!"

Bei manchen hat man aber das Gefühl, das es nur um sowas geht. :g
Und das sorgt für miese Stimmung allerorten. Da sollte jemand mal in sich gehen und das Bild vom Fangneid in allen Variationen durchdenken und ausloten!

Dickes Petri dem Boot_angler #6 und seinem Boot, freue mich immer zu sehen, was für schöne Fische es noch gibt!


----------



## magnus12

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moinsen,

das war nix mit schleppen heute, 3 kleine zurückgesetzt. Ein Dorsch durfte mit. Danach nochmal mit der Fliegenrute und den neuesten Kreationen in Pink und Ginger an den Strand gefahren, aber mit "Abendsprung" war auch nix|kopfkrat

@Bootangler: was sol ich sagen - Grückwunsch und danke für das Posting, man hört viel zu wenig vom Schleppen#6

Gruß

Frank|wavey:


----------



## Bademeister

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Die Fische von Mirco sind super. Ohne Frage. Ich finde aber das magische "Wo, Wann, Womit ..." nirgens? Das restliche Gelaber geht mir auf den Sack. Sowohl das Eine als auch das Andere.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Man hier gehts ja wieder ab...
> Ich musss mir jetzt erstmal wieder eine neue Ausrüstung kaufen,bevor ich wieder an die Küste fahren kann.Mein Keller wurde aufgebrochen und meine komplette!!!!!!!!!!!!! Angelausrüstung,15 Ruten,10 Rollen und halt jede Menge zubehör von Kescher bis schrotblei einfach alles geklaut!!!Ca.3500 Euro Schaden...


das lese ich ja jetzt erst #q#q#q ach du ******* #q#q#q
denn war es das erst mal mit unseren tourn an der küste :c
tut mir leid für dich 
lg andre


----------



## Mr. Meerforelle

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Guten Morgen Ihr Schlafmützen,

gestern eine saubere Nullrunde in der Eckernförder Bucht, wird langsam zur Gewohnheit. Wasser ist aber auch noch a....kalt, die MeFos treiben sich vermutlich im Tiefen rum.
Versucht habe ich es mit allerlei Metall, Flash, Snaps und Spöket.
Schau´gerade aus dem Fenster und wenn der Wind so bleibt, dann bin ich in einer Stunde mit der Fliegenrute in der Ecktown Bight.

Heute Abend gibt es entweder wieder ein Posting mit "Nullrunde" oder endlich mal wieder einen Silberbarren,
Petri


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Nee, die Mefos fressen Seeringelwürmer. Nur mal so als Tipp.


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> das lese ich ja jetzt erst #q#q#q ach du ******* #q#q#q
> denn war es das erst mal mit unseren tourn an der küste :c
> tut mir leid für dich
> lg andre




Ich werde mal zusehen,das ich in den nächsten 2 Wochen wenigstens ne neue Mefoausrüstung kaufe,die ganzen anderen Sachen müssen dann erstmal warten!Ich werde mir ne Speedy und ne Stradic Fc holen.Zum Glück bin ich hausratversichert,aber das dauert halt 6-8 Wochen bis man was zurück bekommt!Spätestens in 2 Wochen muss dann wieder angegriffen werden,leider bin ich höchstwahrscheinlich den ganzen März beruflich in München,der Mefogott muss dieses jahr irgendwas gegen mich haben...


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> ich habe vor 2 jahren wegen ähnlichen sachen aufgehört fänge zu posten und werde es jetzt wieder tun, das ist doch echt kindergarten hier...
> 
> grüße
> 
> mirco


 
Nee nee Mirco.. hier gehören die Fänge rein, und wenn´s wem nicht passt, kann er ja Micky Maus lesen. Ich find die Fische super und auch die Bilder. lass dir die Freude von den Deppen, die die Ostsee nur von der Postkarte kennen, nicht nehmen.

Piet[/quote]

|good:


@Mirco,

Mach weiter so,schöne Bilder.Laß aber noch ein paar schöne drin in meinem Revier:m.
Habe gestern mal die neue Fisch und Fang Februar Ausgabe durchgeblättert,was muß ich denn da sehen und lesen?#6

Du wolltest uns doch eigentlich nochmal den Trave-Bereich zeigen.....|wavey:


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ Freelander


lass mal die Bezeichnung Deppen weg und denk an die Netiquette.


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> @ Freelander
> 
> 
> lass mal die Bezeichnung Deppen weg und denk an die Netiquette.


 
Seh ich genauso. Aber wo er recht hat, hat er recht.:q


Mirco, einfach nicht drauf eingehen und so weiter machen wie bisher. So geile Bilder motivieren ungemein. Am WE versuch ich auch mal mein Glück und setze Deine Tips um. #6

@ZaZa: Das ist ja fast das schlimmste, was einem passieren kann. Ich drück Dir die Daumen, das die Versicherung schnell zahlt und Du bald wieder "Gas" geben kannst.


----------



## *Esoxhunter*

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Möchte mich für die guten Tipps bedanken. Werd die erstmal durcharbeiten und danach bestimmt recht gut vorbereitet sein.
Weiterhin viel Erfolg,  auch beim Neukauf :c


----------



## Aalsucher

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin,moin ihr Jäger,
hier mal wieder eine Fangmeldung.Damit hier nicht immer soviel anderer Kram diskutiert werden muß!
Wann:24.01.09
Wo   :WHS
Wer  :ich
Wind :SW 3-4
Womit:Spöket rot/schwarz und Garnelenspringer(gebissen auf Springer)
Warum:um den Winterfrust los zu werden!
Allen Frustbewältigern krumme Knüppel!!!!!
Stefan aus Stade
(Achso die Größe lag bei 48,5cm)
http://img159.*ih.us/img159/630/mefo485cmyq0.th.jpg
http://img515.*ih.us/img515/1791/485cmwy8.th.jpg


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

...und von mir Fast noch eine...

Wann:25.01.09
Wo   :Kieler Bucht
Wer  :ich & meine Shimano
Wind :SW 3-5
Womit:Blech und Wobbel bunt mit Polar Magnus SF
Was: 1 Nachläufer ca. 45-50cm & 1 dummer Gesichtsausdruck danach

Warum:weil ein neuer spot ausprobiert werden musste weil kältespezifisches Schmerzempfinden relativ ist weil irgendwo in dem grossen Teich die Fische sein müssen weil das neue Weihnachtsgeschenk ausprobiert werden will weil weil weil...

Moin Seng Winterlinge,

Konnte heute Morgen meiner Family eine 1 1/2 Stündige Dawn-Patrol abringen, da die Neugier auf einen neuen Spot und die ewige Winterliche Wartezeit an meinen Nerven zerrten. Und nach ca. 1 Stunde konnte ich zu meiner Überraschung tatsächlich eine ordentliche Mefo, die mit Nina Hagen verwandt sein musste, bis vor die Rutenspitze locken können. Wahrscheinlich, weil meine Lustige Combo aus Rot-Schwarzem Snaps und Springerfliege "so schön bunt" war und Ihre Neugier erweckt hat. Ich jedenfalls konnte mich schwarz ärgern über meine langsame Köderführung, die ich im Rahmen des Hängertiefenauslotens gerade praktizierte, und meine Unfähigkeit, den Fisch danach nicht zu verschrecken. Immerhin hiess das, es gibt Fische an dem Spot und es war nicht nur ein kalter Morgen in schöner Landshaft.


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> @ Freelander
> 
> 
> lass mal die Bezeichnung Deppen weg und denk an die Netiquette.


 

Sorry Jungs das sind nicht meine Worte gewesen,hatte das Post 230 zitiert,hätte ich na klar rausnehmen können.

Also weitermachen.

Petri an alle Fänger#6


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> @ Freelander
> 
> 
> lass mal die Bezeichnung Deppen weg und denk an die Netiquette.



Da kann Freelander nix für, war ich..|rotwerden
Nehme diese Beschimpfung demütigst zurück..also alle, die sich angesprochen fühlen..Ihr seid gar keine Deppen, und ich sag das auch nicht wieder.

Piet |rolleyes


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Forengemeinde,

melde ne 0 - Nummer von Brodten.

Wann: heute von 12.15 - 16.00h

Wasser : 1°C 

waren noch ne Menge andere Angler da - auch Bordies?
... und wenn ja, ging noch was?

Schönen Wochenanfang

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## boot

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo ihr lieben,ich habe mal eine Frage ich möchte mir ein Downrigger Blei selber machen, ich fische im Bereich Damp unter Land was meint ihr wie schwer sollte es sein.


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



boot schrieb:


> Hallo ihr lieben,ich habe mal eine Frage ich möchte mir ein Downrigger Blei selber machen, ich fische im Bereich Damp unter Land was meint ihr wie schwer sollte es sein.



Moin, vielleicht mal unter dem Schleppfischen Trööt nachschauen?


----------



## Mr. Meerforelle

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

N´Abend,
Nullnummer - wie ich dieses Wort hasse, wird Zeit, dass das Wasser endlich ein Tick wärmer wird...
Wo: Eckernförder Bucht, Paulsgrund
Fliegenrute, nix, Spinnrute nix, zehn andere "Süchtige" waren auch da, bis auf eine kleine ebenfalls ne Nullnummer!
Wenigstens war ich nicht der einzige Hirsch, der nichts erwischt hat! #:


----------



## boot

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Moin, vielleicht mal unter dem Schleppfischen Trööt nachschauen?


 Ja das mache ich Danke#6


----------



## MaikP

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!



Wann:heute 9:00 bis 16:00
Wo:Fehmarnsund , Strandhusen
Wer:Freund und ich
Wind:sehr wenig , süd-west bis süd-ost
Womit:Spinnrute, Hansen Flash und Springerfliege Stichlingsimitat
Fänge: 1 Stichling 2cm hat den Einzelhaken Gr.1am Blinker voll genommen:q:q
Eine blanke Ü 50 im Drill verloren
Schöner Tag


----------



## osteangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Tach,

Wann:   heute vormittag
Wo    :  WH
Wer   :  ich
Wind  :  15-20 KMh/ O-NO
Womit:  Spinnrute gehalten von kaum noch spürbaren Fingern
Fisch  : hab keinen gesehen, gehört oder gerochen...

War das erste Mal das ich ganz allein in Weißenhaus war, den Grund hab ich bereits nach 10 min erkannt - minus 2 Grad die sich im Wind wie minus 30 angefühlt haben. War dem Fisch wohl auch zu kalt...

Mfg Oa


----------



## Christian D

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Schön, dass hier weder Niveau eingekehrt ist!
Wer: Ich (wie immer Einzelkämpfer)
Wann. Heute von 7.30 bis 15.00 Uhr
Wo: Innenförde Flensburg
Wie: Fliegenfischen (aus Prinzip...)
Womit: Pink Zonker, PK Flash No 9
Ergebnis: 2 Kontakte. 1 verwertet ca. 50 cm groß released. 2ter Fisch war anscheinend wesentlich kleiner, geschätzte 30cm. Letzten 2 Wochen ging weder Lübecker Bucht noch Flensburger Förde was.


----------



## benkk

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Tach auch



Wann:27.01.09
Woazendorf
Wer:Tom & Ich
Wind:Null Komma Nix
Womit:div Blech -Möre Silda- Spöket usw.
Wie Groß:Null Komma Null
Warum:100 % geiles Wetter

Alles in allem ein absolut geiler Tag, trotz Null Komma Nix.#6

bernd


----------



## hawken

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Tag
Wann:31.01.2009
Wo: Dazendorf ,11.30 Uhr bis 14.30 Uhr
Wind:voll ins gesicht
Womit: Spöket
Wie gross: 42 cm


meine erste dies Jahr ,nach fünf Nullnummern.
Und zwei gute Angriffe, die ich nicht verwerten konnte.


----------



## boot

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri schöhner Fisch hawken#6.lg


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Auch von mir 

:m


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Respekt sich bei den Temperaturen im Wasser zu vergnügen und dann noch zu fangen !!!!!


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Meerforellenfan schrieb:


> Respekt sich bei den Temperaturen im Wasser zu vergnügen und dann noch zu fangen !!!!!


 das wasser kann nicht zu kalt sein :vik:um unsere sucht zu stopen |supergri|supergri|supergri lg andre 



und dir ein schönes petri heil :vik:feiner fisch  lg andre


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri an die Fänger der letzten Tage.
Ich werde mir nächste Woche ne neue Mefoausrüstung kaufen und Samstag oder Sonntag mitn Baron nach Fehmarn fahren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flala - Flifi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin!

Gestern habe ich mit zwei Kumpels den ersten Ostseetrip dieses Jahr gewagt. Hier die technischen Daten:

*Wo:*  vormittags Sierksdorf, nachmittags Weissenhaus/Eitz
*Wind:*  Ost 3, zunehmend 4 (also in Sierksdorf auflandig und in WH schräg von links)
*Wasser:*  leicht angetrübt; Wellen in Sierksdorf mäßig, in WH ungemütlich
*Wassertemperatur *(selbst gemessen):  Sierksdorf 1°C, WH 3°C
*Wetter:*  bedeckt, nachmittags einzelne Graupelschauer, Luft 1°-3°C, Luftdruck ca. 1020hPa
*Womit:*  Fliegen an Sbiro und Fliegenpeitsche, Blinker, Wobbler
*Was gefangen:* mein Kumpel mit der Sbirorute drei untermaßige (knapp über 30cm) aus Polarmagnus, ich einen Fehlbiß auf Pattegrisen an der Fliegenrute.
*Warum:* *Wat mutt, dat mutt!*  #6
*Was sonst noch:* In Sierksdorf war total tote Hose, in WH waren noch einige Angler, drei konnten maßige Fische landen, die größte war eine schöne Mittfünfziger in Topkondition. Je weiter die Angler Richtung Hohwacht gelaufen waren, desto größer waren die Fische. Die Mittfünfziger hatte der glückliche Kollege gefangen, wo die Steilküste des Eitz endet und der kleine Bach einläuft.
*Wiederholung:*  Unbedingt!!! So bald wie möglich!!!

@Hawken: Wie hast Du das denn gemacht: Bei Ostwind in Dazendorf den Wind " :voll ins gesicht" ? 

Gruß und stramme Leinen!
Martin


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin!

Gestern von 9.00 Uhr - 14.00 Uhr eine Nullnummer auf Fehmarn. Auf einem Riff wurden von zwei Fischern 2 Forellen (Mitvierziger und Mitfünfziger) gefangen. Offensichtlich waren die Forellen dort auf Tobisjagd.

Bernd


----------



## Marian 25469

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Waren Heute an der Front (Eckernförder Bucht) und mussten uns geschlagen geben, leider nicht eine lausige Ecke, wo man auf die Pirsch gehen konnte |gr:

We Continue


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo marian die bilder sind ja der hammer :q:q da würde ich auch nicht fischen bei den wind :q:q lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Petri an die Fänger der letzten Tage.
> Ich werde mir nächste Woche ne neue Mefoausrüstung kaufen und Samstag oder Sonntag mitn Baron nach Fehmarn fahren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 wir wollen samstag angreifen sag mal bescheit :g
lg andre


----------



## Fish&Chips

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

*Wann*:31.01.2009
*Wo:* Dazendorf
*Wind:* Ost 3, zunehmend 4 
*Wasser:* leichte Wellen später höhere Wellen
*Wassertemperatur *2°C (gefühlt -5)
*Wetter:* bedeckt, nachmittags einzelne Graupelschauer, Luft 1°-3°C,
*Womit:* Blinker, Wobbler, Springerfliege
*Was gefangen:* nichts, nur ein anfasser. 
*Warum:* Mal wieder (von zuhause) frei bekommen... #6
*Was sonst noch:* Hawken kennengelernt (Schöne Grüße!!!) Vormittags keiner zu sehen, Nachmittags kamen noch 2 Angler. 
Von 10.00-15.00Uhr:5 Stunden in der Brandung war genug...
*Wiederholung:* Unbedingt!!! So bald wie möglich!!!

@Hawken: Glückwunsch


----------



## Fish&Chips

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

*Wann*:01.02.2009
*Wo:* Dazendorf
*Wind:* Ost 6, Böen 8 
*Wasser:* leicht erhöhter Wellengang...;O) und sehr trübe.
*Wassertemperatur  *2°C (gefühlt -5)
*Wetter:* bedeckt, Luft -1°C,
*Womit:* Blinker, Wobbler, Springerfliege
*Was gefangen:* nichts, nur ein weiterer anfasser. 
*Warum:* Da ist noch ne Meerforelle wo mein Name draufsteht!!!#6
*Was sonst noch:* Hawken wiedergetroffen Da war sonst niemand mehr, aber tolle Luft
Von 9.30-12.30Uhr: 3 Stunden in der Brandung war einfach genug...nichts geht mehr!
*Wiederholung:* Unbedingt!!! So bald wie möglich!!!


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri an alle Fänger u. Nichtfänger |supergri
bei den Temperaturen;+  Respekt


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> wir wollen samstag angreifen sag mal bescheit :g
> lg andre




werde mich samstag wohl bei euch einklinken!!


----------



## FreeLee

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



henni82 schrieb:


> werde mich samstag wohl bei euch einklinken!!



Na da bin ich mal gespannt.

Hier wirst Du wohl kaum was verpassen.


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

*Wann*:31.01.2009 1430- 1600
*Wo:* Ostsee
*Wind:* Ost 3-4
*Wasser:* trübe, leichte Welle
*Wassertemperatur *Kalt
*Wetter:* bedeckt, Luft -1°C,
*Womit:* Boss
*Was gefangen:* Nette fette 63er
*Warum:* offene Rechnung
*Was sonst noch:* Nach drei verlorenen Fischen in Folge, bei denen immer ein Boardi neben mir stand, endlich wieder silber auf dem Strand. Ein schöner Frühjahrspremierenfisch.

Bei der Platzwahl sollte es was größeres werden und es hat geklappt. Endlich wieder.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

"Petri Heil" allen Fängern - auch denen die nicht gepostet haben#h:m

@ Sundvogel: Schönes Ding!! Volle Gönnung !

Gruß Stephan |wavey:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> "Petri Heil" allen Fängern - auch denen die nicht gepostet haben#h:m
> 
> @ Sundvogel: Schönes Ding!! Volle Gönnung !
> 
> Gruß Stephan |wavey:


 
Danke |rolleyes


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Moin!

*Wann: 03.02.09*
*Wo: Kieler Förde*
*Womit: Fliege Pattegrisen/Polar Magnus*
*Wind:Ost und viel!*
*Wasser: 3,5 Grad*
*Was: 1mal 48cm und einmal vernagelt!*
*Warum: Weil ich nach 8 Versuchen ohne *
*Fischkontakt mal wieder dran war!!*

Schöne Grüße Sebastian


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri euch Fängern:m


Bei mir gez spätestens am 5.4 Los..

Ich hoffe natürlich schon früher aber da geht es nach DK Lille Bodskov ;-)


LG Jan Peter


----------



## MaikP

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!

*Wann*:2.2 13:00 bis 16:30 und 3.2 11:30 bis 13:00
*Wer:*nur ich
*Wo:*Bojendorf,Strukkamphuk 3.2 Strandhusen
*Wind**:* Ost 6, Böen 8 
*Wasser:*Strukkamp sehr trübe Richtung Gold klar
Bojendorf leicht trübe,Strandhusen klar
*Wassertemperatur :* kalt 
*Wetter:* bedeckt, Luft -1°C gefühlte -10°C
*Womit:* Blinker, Wobbler, Springerfliege
*Was gefangen:* nichts 
*Warum:*War mit meiner Famillie auf Fehmarn
*Was sonst noch:War trotz Rücken- Seitenwind sehr kalt Habe mir bei dem Schei#q Wind keine Chanchen ausgerechnet#d.*


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



bamse34 schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> *Wann: 03.02.09*
> *Wo: Kieler Förde*
> *Womit: Fliege Pattegrisen/Polar Magnus*
> *Wind:Ost und viel!*
> *Wasser: 3,5 Grad*
> *Was: 1mal 48cm und einmal vernagelt!*
> *Warum: Weil ich nach 8 Versuchen ohne *
> *Fischkontakt mal wieder dran war!!*
> 
> 
> Schöne Grüße Sebastian


 
Genau, dann war das auch verdient


----------



## GuidoOo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wenn ich das hier lese, entsteht Hoffnung, dass ich ab der Hechtschonzeit doch schon was fangen könnte 
Lasset die Temeraturen steigen...(oder so)
PETRI!


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Oh Mann...dieses Wochenede wird gestippt bis die Trutte springt und die Rute buckelt!!!

Wann ist endlich Samstach???


|uhoh:


Und dafuer ein Petri allen Gluecklichen, die los konnten und silber hakten!


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> @ Sundvogel: Schönes Ding!! Volle Gönnung !
> 
> Gruß Stephan |wavey:



Danke Stephan, mein Petri auch an die anderen Fänger.

Das war diesmal wirklich ein schöner Fang. Am 29.12. hatte ich genau an der Stelle einen richtig guten Fisch an der Rute. Boardie Pikepauly stand daneben, sah das Biest sich wälzen und meinte nur " ist das bei dir????"  Dann verabschiedete sich das gute Tier. Zwei Stunden später ist mir noch ein kleinerer Fisch ausgestiegen.

Am vorletzten WE war ich mit Boardie Dru los. Es war sein "erstes Mal" und konnte sich flott mit 43cm entjungfern. Dann war mein Stock krumm und zwar richtig. Ein kurzer Drill, eine schlaffe Schnur und dann minutenlanges Fluchen. Dru hat dann am Abend noch seine zweite gefangen, das war dann gleich ne 60er. 

Das könnte man ein reichlich gelungenes Guiding nennen, aber ich war trotzdem etwas angefressen.

Tja und dann konnte ich Samstag endlich wieder zuschlagen. Der Fisch war in guter Kondition und hat gut randaliert. Bilder gibt es auch, aber nicht hier.

Gruß Uli


----------



## MefoProf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin, 63 ist doch schon mal was #6. Die hat man leider viel zu selten.

|wavey:


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Oh Mann...dieses Wochenede wird gestippt bis die Trutte springt und die Rute buckelt!!!
> 
> Wann ist endlich Samstach???
> 
> 
> |uhoh:
> 
> 
> Und dafuer ein Petri allen Gluecklichen, die los konnten und silber hakten!


 #6das geht ab 
lg andre


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

*Wann: 04.02.09  14.00-16.00 Uhr*
*Wo: Kieler Förde*
*Womit: Fliege*
*Wetter: Diesig und kalt*
*Wasser: 3-3,5 Grad*
*Wind: SSW und nicht mehr so viel:m*
*Was: Nullnummer!!!*
*Warum: Hatte Hoffnung!*
*Was noch: Habe heute 2 Fische an der Oberflächr ausmachen können. Bei mir beißen die nicht, wenn ich sie anwerfe, wie in GDM!*
*Was sonst noch:Ich versuche es wieder!!*

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



bamse34 schrieb:


> *Was noch: Habe heute 2 Fische an der Oberflächr ausmachen können. Bei mir beißen die nicht, wenn ich sie anwerfe, wie in GDM!*




"Nachlaufende Meerforellen sind die einzigen Fische, die Dir mit einem ein simplen Schlag der Schwanzflosse den Effenberg zeigen können"

(R.M. ca. 2009)


----------



## Honeyball

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Es war sein "erstes Mal" und konnte sich flott mit 43cm entjungfern. Dann war mein Stock krumm und zwar richtig.



Die 43cm halte ich zwar für maßlos übertrieben (#chalt Anglerlatein:m), aber dass danach erstmal nichts mehr ging, ist in Deinem Alter ja auch nicht so ungewöhnlich...
Auf jeden Fall reicht es für ein dickes


----------



## Dart

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Die 43cm halte ich zwar für maßlos übertrieben (#chalt Anglerlatein:m), aber dass danach erstmal nichts mehr ging, ist in Deinem Alter ja auch nicht so ungewöhnlich...
> Auf jeden Fall reicht es für ein dickes


 Autsch|bigeyes, du bist ja richtig gut in der Fahndung#6
Wohl ein würdiger Kandidat für die vorderen Plätze:q
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Mr. Sprock

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> *Was gefangen:* Nette fette 63er




Glückwunsch!
Sowas fängt man da oben vom Ufer ja auch nicht alle Tage.
Hoffentlich ist Strippa jetzt nicht beleidigt.


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!
> Sowas fängt man da oben vom Ufer ja auch nicht alle Tage.
> Hoffentlich ist Strippa jetzt nicht beleidigt.



Danke dir, aber wer ist Strippa?


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Na, weil Du doch im Womit geschrieben hattest, dass Du fremd gegangen bist.


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Achso, ab und zu fischt man ja auch mal was anderes. Im Herbst hatte ich 95% der Fische auf das kleine weiße Ding. Demnächst kommt der blau-silberne Snaps dran und dann der weiß-grüne. Zwischendurch mal immer wieder Boss, Flash & Co.

So ist das halt. In trübem Wasser fische ich auch mal gerne Blinker, die sehr stark das Seitenlinienorgan ansprechen wie Boss oder Gno.

Man glaubt immer wieder eine Regel herausgefunden zu haben und vielleicht hätten sie auch auf quietscherosaviolett gebissen. 

Es hilft immer, wenn man dran glaubt oder zumindest beruhigt es.


----------



## itze

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Es hilft immer, wenn man dran glaubt oder zumindest beruhigt es.[/quote]

So iset!!!


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Warum gestern bei Sonnenschein und 10 Grad fischen gehen wenn es auch heute bei Nieselregen und Nebel geht. 
4 Stunden intensiv gefisch aber ausser einer nicht verwertbaren Chance gegen Mittag ging nichts. 
War heute seit langem mal wieder am Brodtener Ufer andere Angler konnte ich nicht ausmachen und selbst Spaziergänger waren selten und so kam ich mit nur einer blöden Antwort aus:" heute gibt es Schnitzel". 
Auf die Frage ob ich schon einen Hecht gefangen hätte.
Der einzige mit Fisch war der Kormoran, der ab und zu mit einem Sandaal hochkam, leider trotzdem keine Mefos da, außerdem wechselte die Strömung ab 15 Uhr und es gab nur noch Seegras zu ernten.
Der Tag war zwar grau aber sehr entspannend und so warte ich die Tage mal auf etwas stabileres Wetter für den nächsten Angriff.


----------



## Aalonso

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@meerforellenfan:hättest du mir doch bloß bescheid gesagt, dann hätten wir doch zusammen nichts fangen können; mußte mir geardedie finger schmutzig machen und zwei mal silber filetieren:m


wo:wh
wann:13.00-17.00h
wind: hatten wir welchen?
fänge:2mal silber zum dunkelwerden, beide 49cm sonst keine kontake

allen fängern und nicht fängern petri heil


----------



## SundRäuber

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Gerade zurück in HH gelandet...  ganzen Tag  auf Fehmarn gewesen 

Staberhuk.....bis späten Mittag ..::: N I X
nachmittags bis 17.30 Teichof..::::: N I X


----------



## MeFoMan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

bin wieder zu Hause...

War heute Morgen von 8:00 - 11:30 Uhr als Strandläufer in Klausdorf -> Nullnummer. Habe noch einen BellyBoater an der Slippe gesehen, der hatte eine ca. 45er Meerforelle.

Habe anschl. noch von 12:00 - 15:00 Uhr mein Glück in Süssau gesucht - leider auch nix... Dafür hatte ich einen netten Plausch mit einem "Gleichgesinnten" aus Hamburg. Auch der hat bis zu meiner Abreise keine ans Band bekommen.

Tja, das werden heute so ca. 988 Würfe gewesen sein - d.h. beim nächsten Mal bleibt wieder einen hängen |kopfkrat

Gruß

Markus


----------



## Thomas090883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ich reihe mich/uns denn auch mal in die Nullnummerrunde ein....
Gefischt :Heute von 8o- 17o Uhr
Wer: Henni82, Fishbone(mit den xxxx), und meiner Einer..
Wo: Altenteil, Staberhuk, Weissenhaus
Womit: Blech und Fliege
Fänge: Tja, Nullnummer eben......;o)
War einfach nix zu machen, vom Hörensagen wurde wohl vereinzelt hier und da eine gefangen.
*
Kleiner Aufruf noch am Rande:*
Falls Einer eine prallgefüllte Fliegenbox gefunden hat, wäre es echt super nett wenn er sich bei André (xfishbonex) meldet.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri allen fängern und nicht fängern


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Thomas090883 schrieb:


> Ich reihe mich/uns denn auch mal in die Nullnummerrunde ein....
> Gefischt :Heute von 8o- 17o Uhr
> Wer: Henni82, Fishbone(mit den xxxx), und meiner Einer..
> Wo: Altenteil, Staberhuk, Weissenhaus
> Womit: Blech und Fliege
> Fänge: Tja, Nullnummer eben......;o)
> War einfach nix zu machen, vom Hörensagen wurde wohl vereinzelt hier und da eine gefangen.
> 
> *Kleiner Aufruf noch am Rande:*
> Falls Einer eine prallgefüllte Fliegenbox gefunden hat, wäre es echt super nett wenn er sich bei André (xfishbonex) meldet.
> 
> Gruß Thomas


 Na denn hab Ich ja nichts versäumt 
Wäre trotzdem gerne mitgekommen.
Mit der Fliegenbox ist es Ärgerlich, vieleicht meldet sich doch noch jemand.
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Gefischt :Heute von 7:3o- 9o Uhr
Wer: ich und mein Blechle
Wo: Kieler Bucht
Womit: Blech und Springerfliege
Fänge: 1 fetter Austeiger #q#q#q:v:v
Warum: Weil gestern ne Nullnummer war und das Wochenende 2 Tage hat und bald die Heringsfresser-Saison starten müsste.

Moin,

Bin auch grad vom Wasser zurück mit eingefrorenen Fingern und Füssen, nachdem ich morgens Eiskratzen musste, was ja für einen Mefotag nicht die besten Bedingungen sind.

Dennoch sah ich am Wasser ca. 100m von meinem Angelplatz Möwen jagen, also Stellenwechsel und nebenbei eine mir vorher noch nicht bekannte Watstrecke entdeckt. :m

Ca. 20 Würfe später rummste es gewaltig am Eisen, und die Rute war krumm bis zum Anschlag. Nur die Bewegungen der Rutenspitze verrieten den Fisch, ansonsten hätte man auch einen Hänger vermuten können. Dann eine Drehung an der Oberfläche, eine silberne Flanke, und ein Richtung Ufer fliegendes kupfernes Stück Eisen.

Es dauerte ca. 5 Min, bis ich geschnallt hatte, was da gerade abging, und ich werde den Rest des Tages, ah was, der Woche, wohl mit verstörten Gedanke an die Situation zubringen. Dass sich danach kein Fisch mehr zeigte brauche ich wohl nicht zu erwähnen...Ich hoffe nur, der 1000 Würfe Counter resettet sich nicht durch Austeiger...

Gruß aus Kiel,

Reverend Mefo.


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Kieler Förde Nähe Leuchturm Bülk
kleine Mefo 49 cm an der 10m Line - große Mefo 74 cm 5,65 kg
in 5m Wassertiefe in der Nähe einer Untiefentonne ....


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wat nen Brummer!!!

Petri!!!!!!!!


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

boah...|bigeyes...watn schlappen...digges petri,jörg. #6 :m


----------



## Fischbox

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Was ein Hammerfisch. Digges Petri an dich !!!!!  #6#6#6


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

...Ist nicht wahr!!!

Petri zu dem Fettel!


----------



## Kleiner Dorsch

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Dickes Petri!!!#6


----------



## Skorpion

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



MeFoMan schrieb:


> ...... mein Glück in Süssau gesucht - leider auch nix... Dafür hatte ich einen netten Plausch mit einem "Gleichgesinnten" aus Hamburg. Auch der hat bis zu meiner Abreise keine ans Band bekommen.



Hi mefoman,
haben wir beide uns unterhalten? Du warst mit einem Watstock unterwegs. Wir sind zu zweit am Strand angekommen, da waren  schon 2 Jungs am angeln. Die sind dann nach uns aus dem Wasser gegangen. Kurz danach bist Du aufgetaucht und wir haben noch geschnackt |bla:?

@Thomas090883
Einen schönen Gruß an die "dreier Bande von der Tankstelle" |supergri
Ich wollte gar nicht mehr aussteigen, aber dann sah ich einen Schnurkorb in dem Auto vor uns. Da sagte ich noch zum Kollegen: kuck mal hier sind auch Angler vielleicht kennen wir die. Ein Blick in die Tanke und ich habe den xfishbone gleich erkannt  und wer von euch war jetzt der Dunkelhaarige der mich auch erkannt hat?:q 
@ Andree, echt Schade um deine Box, vor allem wenn diese voller Fliegen war :g


----------



## Skorpion

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Mensch Jörg, das sehe ich erst jetzt. Was für ein schöner Fisch:m
Petri zu diesem Fang. Eine wirklich gut genährte Mefo #6


----------



## MeFoMan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@Skorpion

Der Beschreibung nach könnte es passen. Ich war beim Einlauf der Au... Wenn du der bist, der dort seinen Wohnwagen stehen hat, müsste es passen #6

War 'n netter Schnack...

C U

Markus




Skorpion schrieb:


> Hi mefoman,
> haben wir beide uns unterhalten? Du warst mit einem Watstock unterwegs. Wir sind zu zweit am Strand angekommen, da waren  schon 2 Jungs am angeln. Die sind dann nach uns aus dem Wasser gegangen. Kurz danach bist Du aufgetaucht und wir haben noch geschnackt |bla:?


----------



## DRU

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wow, das schaut mal nach nem wirklich gut ernährten Kaliber aus!

Wahnsinns Fisch --- Petri!!!


----------



## pike/perch/Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

tach zusammen .. verfolge den thread schon ne ganze zeit und bin echt überrascht was manche von euch so aus der ostsee zaubern !! dickes petri nochmal an alle fänger !!! ... 
ich bion über karneval 4 Tage an der ostsee auf meeforelle !! ... 
hoffe mal ich kann dann auch nen schönen fisch posten !! bis dahin nochmal petri heil und tight lines an alle !!!!!!

lg Andy


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Verstehe das jetzt um Gottes Willen nicht falsch Jörg, aber ich bin froh das du da das reale Gewicht gepostet hast. Was hier manchmal an 65cm 4,5kg-Fischen gezeigt wird geht echt nicht.

Nochmal, :ktoller Fisch...:k ich bin NEIDISCH....ehrlich, so ein bißchen schon...#h#h


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri an alle Fänger,vorallem HD4ever!


----------



## Thomas090883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Skorpion schrieb:


> und wer von euch war jetzt der Dunkelhaarige der mich auch erkannt hat?:q



Das war dann  wohl ich....
Wir sind uns schon paar mal beim Zandern im Hafen übern Weg gelaufen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## immerfänger

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

*Kleiner Aufruf noch am Rande:
*Falls Einer eine prallgefüllte Fliegenbox gefunden hat, wäre es echt super nett wenn er sich bei André (xfishbonex) meldet.

*Auch Zanderangler* lesen eure Seiten und als ich von meinem Kumpel Andre seinem Mißgeschick gelesen habe,bin ich gleich in den Keller gegangen und habe geschaut ob ich noch eine Dose geschlüpfter Maden finde....sie waren aber leider alle schon im Süden:q Trotzdem habe ich noch 2 Dosen mit Fliegen von meinem Vater gefunden der begeisteter Fliegenfischer war. Er hat sie alle selbst gebunden und vieleicht ist ja eine dabei,die dir deine ersehnte Großforelle beschert#6
Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

oh danke mein schnuckel die sehen doch gut aus #6
lg andre


----------



## GuidoOo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ reverenD Mefo...war bestimmt deine, die Jörg da aus dem Wasser gezaubert hat 
Petri zu diesem Traumbarren!


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> @ reverenD Mefo...war bestimmt deine, die Jörg da aus dem Wasser gezaubert hat
> Petri zu diesem Traumbarren!



@Guidoo,

Du sprichst aus, was ich denke...ich war nämlich auch in Bülk. Aber glauben tue ich daran nicht, wär ja ********, wenn da nur ein Fischli schwämme. Aber der Jörg kann mir ja ne Hälfte abgeben Muahahaha....

@fischbohn mit den xxx

Hey Andre, ich hab auch noch ein paar Fliegen auf Halde, die ich Dir vermachen kann. Mein Verschleiss an Springerfliegen hält sich zum Glück in Grenzen.

So, werd mich mal wieder ein bisschen weiterärgern gehen.

RM


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@fischbohn mit den xxx

Hey Andre, ich hab auch noch ein paar Fliegen auf Halde, die ich Dir vermachen kann. Mein Verschleiss an Springerfliegen hält sich zum Glück in Grenzen.




geil das wer toll :vik:hast ne pn mit meiner adresse :vik:
danke danke danke 
lg andre


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

na andre...
da bekommste ja doch noch zum nächsten mal deine box wieder voll!soll ich thomas mal ein paar von den fliegen aus hro mitgeben??
grüsse


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



henni82 schrieb:


> na andre...
> da bekommste ja doch noch zum nächsten mal deine box wieder voll!soll ich thomas mal ein paar von den fliegen aus hro mitgeben??
> grüsse


 na du 
ja das wer toll :vik:und denn testen wir sie zusammen oki doki 
lg andre


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

welche willste denn da haben??


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

ich habe mir am we erstma nen belly gekauft!!das nächstemal dümpel ich genau übern fisch rum!!


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



henni82 schrieb:


> welche willste denn da haben??


die pattegrissen sah lecker aus #6lg andre


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

ich werde freitag denn mal da vorbeischauen!!
sitze ja grade in schwerin in der meisterschule! thomas wollt ja we rüber in den osten und dann gebe ich ihn welche mit!die kost allerdings nen 4er glaub ich!!der schop ist leider noch nich online!hier ist aber mal die hp  http://www.derostseefischer.de/ 
grüsse


----------



## HyFisch

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

So ich war heute in Düsternbrook auf dem Bellevueanleger blinkern und konnte meine erste Meerforelle fangen, sie hatte 41 cm und auf Springerflige gebissen. 
Es waren noch einige Angler dort, von denen konnte einer auch noch eine fangen. 

Gruß HyFisch


----------



## GuidoOo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri zu ersten Mefo!
Ist was ganz besonderes!#6


----------



## pike/perch/Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

auch dickes petri von mir ... das is doch mitten im hafen  !!???


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Heute Nachmittag Weißenhaus, eine Mefo 46cm auf Springerfliege und ein nicht verwerteter Biss.
Mein Angelfreund Aalonso konnte mehrere Bisse auf Springer melden blieb aber erfolglos.
Wir warten weiter auf bessere Tage


----------



## krulli_67

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

moin.war gestern und heute mal los auf mefos.
wann:  gestern und heute

wo   :   eckernförder bucht

wer  :  ich und mein bruder

wind :  mittlerer wind gestern ost heute sw und schneetreiben

womit: blinker getunt und gefärbt by mir

wie gross: gestern eine 53er,heute eine 35er die wieder in ostsee schwimmt.eine gr. beim drill entkommen.

warum:zwecks frischer luft und weils mir in der wohnung zu warm war.


----------



## HyFisch

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Danke für die Petri´s!!



pike/perch/Zander schrieb:


> auch dickes petri von mir ... das is doch mitten im hafen  !!???


@pike/perch/Zander
  Ja es ist fast noch im Hafen, halt da bei der Mariene 

Gruß HyFisch


----------



## Mr. Meerforelle

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

"moin.war gestern und heute mal los auf mefos.
wann: gestern und heute 
wo : eckernförder bucht 
wer : ich und mein bruder 
wind : mittlerer wind gestern ost heute sw und schneetreiben 
womit: blinker getunt und gefärbt by mir 
wie gross: gestern eine 53er,heute eine 35er die wieder in ostsee schwimmt.eine gr. beim drill entkommen."

Moin krulli_67! #6
Gratulation zum Küstensilber und Hut ab - bei dem Sauwetter vor die Tür! 
Ich meine, ich bin beruflich den ganzen Tag in Eckernförde am Wasser - aber die vergangenen beiden Tagen habe ich nur aus dem Fenster aufs Wasser geschaut! SAUWETTER!
Wo genau haste die MeFo denn erwischt? Kiek ut? Oder weiter draußen?
Servus


----------



## krulli_67

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

nördliche seite hinter dem grossen marinehafen,richtung karlsminde raus.wegen dem wetter weist doch:was nicht tötet,härtet ab.


----------



## Borstenwurm

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri zur 53er Mefo !!!|bla:

Haben letztes Wochenende 4 Strände befischt ( Barsö Landing, Sandskaer, Sönderballe > Gasevig, Sönderballe Hoved), ohne einen einzigen Fischkontakt !!!#d


----------



## larsgerkens

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

war heute 2 h in WH..... 
wasser war glasklar und ententeich, wollte eigentlich mitm belly raus, aber meine stange vergessen.... somit konnte ich nur mit der wathose n bißchen blinkern.... waren noch drei andere unterwegs, aber soweit ich weiß ging da auch nichts... ich hatte nicht einen kontakt... 
auf ein neues, hab jetzt 6 wochen semesterferien  ... da bliebt noch genügend zeit ..

petri und gruß
lars


----------



## Philofisch

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo Markus #h

Hamburger grüßt Münsteraner !
Nach Futter- und Aufwärmpause kehrte ich zurück. Da warst Du schon auf dem Rückweg.
Mein Abschlußergebnis des Tages war dann 46 cm lang und schmeckte hervorragend#6. Kurz vorher stieg eine etwas stärkere Mefo longline aus|gr:. Ein Smalt verfolgte meinen Blinker bis vor meine Füsse|uhoh:. Der Regen trieb mich gegen 15:30 nach Haus. War ein schöner Tag. Es tut immer wieder gut gleich Gesinnte am Wasser zu treffen.
Ach Ja Petri zu den geilen Fischen liebe Kollegen.
Bis zur nächsten Warmperiode werde ich wohl noch warten, es sei denn....- schlimmer Virus man wird ihn nicht mehr los.

Gruß und stramme Schnur wünscht Thomas


----------



## Angelgeiler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Kollegen,

War heute mit Lars in wh unterwegs. Wollten eigentlich mitm Belly aufs Wasser allerdings war uns das doch etwas zu neblig und so entschlossen wir uns mit der Wathose ein wenig den mefos nachzustellen.
An der ersten Stelle nach einer Hand voll Würfen hatte ich auch gleich Kontakt, konnte allerdings nur sehen wie sich in einiger Entfernung etwas helles im Wasser hin und her gewunden hat und dabei auf der Stelle blieb.|kopfkrat
Kann nich genau sagen was es war, es fühlte sich wie Dorsch an der mit dem Kopf hin und her schlägt aber es war bereits 11 Uhr mittags und der Biss erfolgte vielleicht auf halber Wurfweite.
Also doch Forelle? Man weiß es nich, ich hätte jedenfalls mit einer Flucht oder einem Sprung aus dem Wasser gerechnet, wer weiß??
Dieser Biss war dann auch der viel zu frühe Höhepunkt des Tages da wir beide nach diversen Stellungswechseln keine Kontakt mehr verzeichnen konnten. Nach ungefähr 2 Stunden haben wir es dann gut sein lassen.

Aber morgen früh gehts ja auch nochmal los:q

Gruß Michel


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

denn viel glück für morgen #6und ne fette trutte wünsch ich euch :vik:lg andre


----------



## larsgerkens

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

wann:  heute 18.02.
wo : blankeck
wer : ich 
wind : leicht aus west, luft 1°C, Wasser 2°C
womit: Blinker, snaps
fänge: nüscht.....
warum: semesterferien und daher viel lange weile, da kein praktikumsplatz bekommen 

war jetzt das 3. mal in einer woche los und blieb stets ohne jeglichen fischkontakt... werd jetzt erstmal pausieren, bis es etwas wärmer wird..... müsste ja bald schon die 5000 voll haben... irgendwann gehts richtig ab 

gruß und petri
lars


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Waren gestern auch für 2 Stunden vor Neustadt..............herrliches Wetter, Vogelgezwitscher alles wie im schönster Frühling, so blieb es denn beim schönen Ausflug, selbst die Händler mit den Fischbrötchen waren nicht da ...g*
Aber netten Plausch mit 2 Peitschenschwingern aus Hildesheim am Wasser.....wird langsam zeit für etwas mildere Temperaturen.


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

ja es wird dringends zeit das es wärmer wird.
hier in meckpomm sind schön minusgrade und da lohnt es sich garnicht erst daran zudenken los zuziehen!
die heringe lungern auch schon vor der küste rum!nur leider in 15m tiefe!!
frühling....
wo bleibst du!?!?!?


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

na alter :q
ich habe heute gehört das es noch 2 wochen kalt bleiben soll :vbei mir  juckt das schon ohne ende in den fingern :q
es wird zeit 
lg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> na alter :q
> ich habe heute gehört das es noch 2 wochen kalt bleiben soll :vbei mir  juckt das schon ohne ende in den fingern :q
> es wird zeit
> lg andre



Ja, langsam nervt das mit der Kälte. Hier hat es wieder geschneit, und der Ostsee liegt am Rande des Gefrierpunktes.

Ich werd dieses Wochenende jedenfalls ne Zwangspause einlegen müssen und hoffe, dass Anfang März dann wohl hoffentlich die Sandaal-Sonnenbank eröffnet und die Angriffe nicht nur kalte Flossen an den eigenen Armen hervorbringen...

Jedem Weekend-Warrior, den keine Temperaturen und Prognosen ernüchtern jedenfalls TL für das kommende Wochenende!

:vik:


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

na junger....
so wie es aussieht werde ich samstag mal nach boltenhagen düsen. dort wird der wind im rücken sein!!
mal gucken was da geht!
grüsse...


----------



## gallus

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Vergiss es Henni!

Das Golden Riff ist nicht grad ne Winterstelle.
Wasser ist zu kalt,dazu kräftige Strömung,keine Sonne.

Sinnvoller wäre WbW rund um den Anleger,
oder Marina Tarnewitz am Bachauslauf,leider gibts da neuerdings
ein ganzjähriges Angelverbot.
Netze dürfen wohl trotzdem gestellt werden!:v


----------



## janko

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ gallus

seit wann ist die bucht um den bach gesperrt ?


----------



## gallus

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



janko schrieb:


> @ gallus
> 
> seit wann ist die bucht um den bach gesperrt ?



Das kann ich auch nicht so genau sagen.
Kennst du die Scharkannte paralell zum Bach in ca 300m?
(da wo immer die Netze stehen)

Das war immer ne Bank,wenn woanders nix ging.
Auf jeden Fall ist sie gesperrt,es kotzt mich an..

Im übrigen gilt auch für die Landzunge(90gradEck) nördlich von Boltenbeach als Angelverbotszone.

Mv soll wohl zum Fischermekka werden(mit Fangvetrbot),
leider tut man hier die zahlenden Einheimer vergessen..


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ gallus

Wo hast Du die Info´s her? Hab auch nix davon gehört. #c


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



dirk.steffen schrieb:


> @ gallus
> 
> Wo hast Du die Info´s her? Hab auch nix davon gehört. #c



einfach mal hier auf Seite zehn nachschauen

Hilft vielleicht weiter #h


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Diggler, #6

Also das mit dem "Tarnewitz Bach" ist verständlich. |rolleyes
Die Sache mit dem "Klützer Bach" ist interessanter! |rolleyes
Hab`s gerade bei Google Earth mal ausgemessen. Nordwerts geht der 300 m Bereich genau bis zum "Fischimbis" bei dem Parkplatz in Redwisch!|rolleyes
Also alles noch ganz verträglich.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo leute 
ich war gestern los :vik:konnte eine mefo beochten wie die mein wobbler genommen hat |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes und habe das mal gefilmt :q:q:q ihr wird gespannt sein 
lg andre 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YI7cs2o6AtQ&feature=related


----------



## sillomat

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo miteinander,

also die ersten Fänge hatte ich dieses Jahr erst vor kurzem auf der schönen Insel Rügen. Kreptitzer Heide, Treppe runter das erste Riff auf der linken Seite. Anfang Februar. Wassertemperatur knapp unter 3 Grad. Wind um die 3Bft aus SSO. Luftdruck war mehrere Tage konstant. Wasser war bös trüb und ne leichte Welle von vorn. MeFo 62 cm und 3,75 Kilo und nen Lachs von 72 cm mit 4,25 kg. Ich sag mal es war ein geiler Tag für mich und meinen Kollegen weil er auch 2 MeFos hatte.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



sillomat schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> also die ersten Fänge hatte ich dieses Jahr erst vor kurzem auf der schönen Insel Rügen. Kreptitzer Heide, Treppe runter das erste Riff auf der linken Seite. Anfang Februar. Wassertemperatur knapp unter 3 Grad. Wind um die 3Bft aus SSO. Luftdruck war mehrere Tage konstant. Wasser war bös trüb und ne leichte Welle von vorn. MeFo 62 cm und 3,75 Kilo und nen Lachs von 72 cm mit 4,25 kg. Ich sag mal es war ein geiler Tag für mich und meinen Kollegen weil er auch 2 MeFos hatte.


 wenn ich das lese |supergri juckt das ganz tierisch in den fingern :k wann kommt endlich die wärme wieder #q ich will ins wasser :vik:lg andre


----------



## sillomat

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Du sagst es. Bescheidene Wetterprognosen für die nächste Woche. Werde es aber das WE 28./01. nochmal auf Rügen testen.


----------



## Mefo23

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

0°C-8°C Sonntag und Regenwetter ab nächster Woche....hört sich doch gut an


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo leute
> ich war gestern los :vik:konnte eine mefo beochten wie die mein wobbler genommen hat |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes und habe das mal gefilmt :q:q:q ihr wird gespannt sein
> lg andre
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YI7cs2o6AtQ&feature=related



Mensch Andre, das war ja mal ein amtlicher Heringsfresser. Wusste allerdings auch nicht, dass es die schwarzen Spökis in der Größe gibt...und das Du in dem Moment grad die Kamera parat hattest ... Reeeeespekt :m!


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@gallus
@diggler
@mefohunter

Ja, das mit dem Tarnewitzer Bach ist logich und soweit ich weiß auch nicht neu (vlt. die Ausdehnung). |bla:
Mit dem Klützer Bach wußte ich auch nicht (wußte gar nicht daß da welche aufsteigen soll in das Rinnsal), aber wenn die Zone beim Imbiß endet, tangiert uns das ja nicht wirklich. |wavey:

Morgen soll es endlich mal wieder losgehen :vik:, nachdem der Urlaub bisher nur von kranken Familienmitgliedern geprägt war.


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo leute
> ich war gestern los :vik:konnte eine mefo beochten wie die mein wobbler genommen hat |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes und habe das mal gefilmt :q:q:q ihr wird gespannt sein
> lg andre
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YI7cs2o6AtQ&feature=related




na mensch schade das die nich die fliege wollte!!wäre bestimmt interessant geworden der drill an der fliegenpeitsche!:m


----------



## Waveman

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wird wirklich Zeit, dass es etwas wärmer wird, langsam #q drehen die Ersten hier durch ... Aber nächstes Wochenende auf jeden Fall und dann ist es mir auch ... eissegal wie das Wetter ist :q

waveman


----------



## Marco74

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ silomat: Bin auch mit nem Kollegen das WE auf Rügen.
Wie wär es mit nem Treffen?





sillomat schrieb:


> Du sagst es. Bescheidene Wetterprognosen für die nächste Woche. Werde es aber das WE 28./01. nochmal auf Rügen testen.


----------



## sillomat

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo Marco74,
wegen mir können wir uns treffen. Du erreichst mich unter der 0151-22877667. Ich bin auf der Halbinsel Wittow unterwegs, also ganz oben im Norden der Insel. Die bekanntesten Angelplätze dort sind quasi die ganze Küste von Drewoldke bis Dranske. Also ein ganzes Ende Strand an dem man angreifen kann. Hab heute schon mit nem Kumpel von Rügen telefoniert. Ist was gegangen die Tage, trotz der Kälte. Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt werd ich wohl Samstag und Sonntag im Bach stehen. Am überlegen bin ich aber ob ich vielleicht am Samstag eventl. noch ne kleine Hechttour mit dem Boot machen. Aber das entscheide ich live vor Ort.
Morgen werd ich vielleicht mal Ecke Boltenhagen, Wohlenberger Wiek antesten.

Mfg

Christian


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Waveman schrieb:


> Wird wirklich Zeit, dass es etwas wärmer wird, langsam #q drehen die Ersten hier durch ...



Jau, es ist mal wieder Spam-Time. Vielleicht sollte man wieder Monatsthreads einrichten. Noch einfacher wäre es, wenn man geeignete Postings gleich in den Witzethread oder Verabredungsthread schreibt oder eben einen aufmacht.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Jau, es ist mal wieder Spam-Time. Vielleicht sollte man wieder Monatsthreads einrichten. Noch einfacher wäre es, wenn man geeignete Postings gleich in den Witzethread oder Verabredungsthread schreibt oder eben einen aufmacht.


 immer schön locker bleiben :gzeig lieber deine fänge wenn dich das immer stört oki doki 
lg andre


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Du, ich bin sowas von entspannt. Diese Total-Off-Topics nerven nur etwas und nicht nur mich. Dieser Thread ist da um über Fänge zu sprechen und nicht um allgemein rumzulabern. Mach doch einfach einen Laberthread auf, in anderen Bereichen gibt es das auch. Das war letztes Jahr in den Monatsthreads schon anstrengend, dass man sich erstmal durch etliche Laberpostings suchen mußte, bis mal was zur Sache kam.

Bitte schön. Falls jemand näheres zum Fisch wissen will, dazu gibt es, wie ich meine zwei oder drei Postings, der muß nur auf den letzten 25 Seiten suchen. Viel Spaß.


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Du, ich bin sowas von entspannt. Diese Total-Off-Topics nerven nur etwas und nicht nur mich. Dieser Thread ist da um über Fänge zu sprechen und nicht um allgemein rumzulabern. Mach doch einfach einen Laberthread auf, in anderen Bereichen gibt es das auch. Das war letztes Jahr in den Monatsthreads schon anstrengend, dass man sich erstmal durch etliche Laberpostings suchen mußte, bis mal was zur Sache kam.
> 
> Bitte schön. Falls jemand näheres zum Fisch wissen will, dazu gibt es, wie ich meine zwei oder drei Postings, der muß nur auf den letzten 25 Seiten suchen. Viel Spaß.





Ist die braun ?   Sorry konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen den Scherz |supergri


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Nein ist sie nicht.


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

wann:heute
wo: meschendorf bis kurz vor rerik
wer: ostseewurm23 und meiner seits
womit: spökets mit springerfliege
was: doppelte null nummer und vorraussichtlich 3tage muskelkater
warum: um vielleicht doch nen glückstreffer zulanden

allem in allem trotz der null nummer, ein lustiger tag am wasser mit 7km fußmarsch

grüsse


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

man uli du stellst dich aber auch mal wieder an #q wie sollen wir posten wenn das wetter ******* ist:v das wasser zu kalt ist:v und nix los ist  heute gemessen 1,5 grad wasser temperatur |supergri da ist nix mit nahrung  also warum los gehen und ne nullnummer schieben |supergri
also enspann dich es kommen bald wieder deine mefo sachen hier zum vor schein 
oki doki 
lg andre


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> man uli du stellst dich aber auch mal wieder an



|supergri|supergri|supergriNun ja, einer muß euch Chaoten ja unter Kontrolle halten, sonst dreht ihr hier noch total ab, wenn ihr nicht Angeln könnt. 

Nächsten Samstag wird das Frühjahr offiziell eröffnet!:m


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> |supergri|supergri|supergriNun ja, einer muß euch Chaoten ja unter Kontrolle halten, sonst dreht ihr hier noch total ab, wenn ihr nicht Angeln könnt.
> 
> Nächsten Samstag wird das Frühjahr offiziell eröffnet!:m


 das werd auch zeit :vik:bei mir juckt das ganz gewaltig in den finger #6wir sehen uns in wasser #6
lg andre


----------



## vazzquezz

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> man uli du stellst dich aber auch mal wieder an #q wie sollen wir posten wenn das wetter ******* ist:v das wasser zu kalt ist:v und nix los ist  heute gemessen 1,5 grad wasser temperatur |supergri da ist nix mit nahrung  also warum los gehen und ne nullnummer schieben |supergri



Ähhh... @Andre: Daß in Foren nix gepostet wird, heisst nicht, daß nix gefangen wird! :g ... und von wegen zu kalt: Ich war gestern mit chris und zwei anderen Kollegen an einem sehr bekannten Strand, an dem immerhin 12 Mefos um die 40 gelandet wurden (...von mir allerdings keine -die dafür braun! :q)! 
Zu kalt war´s also nur für uns - meine Zehen gaben nach 4 Stunden kaum noch ´nen Mucks von sich ...

V.


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> Ähhh... @Andre: Daß in Foren nix gepostet wird, heisst nicht, daß nix gefangen wird! :g ... und von wegen zu kalt: Ich war gestern mit chris und zwei anderen Kollegen an einem sehr bekannten Strand, an dem immerhin 12 Mefos um die 40 gelandet wurden (...von mir allerdings keine -die dafür braun! :q)!
> Zu kalt war´s also nur für uns - meine Zehen gaben nach 4 Stunden kaum noch ´nen Mucks von sich ...
> 
> V.



Jo, kann ich unterschreiben, allerdings sollen es 15 gewesen sein und am Abend kamen noch einige dazu. Dir größe passte allerdings so in die Pfanne. 
War ein netter Tag im weißen Sand|rolleyes


----------



## Alikes

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

War wirklich ein schöner Tag gestern!
Ich war auch an besagtem Strand und konnte von 10 Kontakten immerhin sechs Trutten ans Band kriegen wovon ich allerdings zwei longline released habe. Von den anderen vier schwimmt eine wieder, zwei haben wir heute Mittag verspeist und eine hat Volker für das heutige Mittagessen bekommen.
Das Wasser war saukalt aber die Trutten haben wie verrückt gebissen, allerdings ziemlich weit draussen so zwischen 60-80m.

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Nächsten Samstag wird das Frühjahr offiziell eröffnet!:m


 

Habe heute schon mal  für mich eröffnet mit fetten runden 48 silberblanken cm#6|supergri.


----------



## DRU

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Allen Fängern ein ordentliches Petri#6


----------



## osteangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin moin,

wie wäre es, einen neuen universalthread zu öffnen zb. "meerforellenfänge2009-laber-glückwunsch-verabredungs-undgottunddieweltthread" würde sich doch wunderbar anbieten. der "normale" meerforellenfänge 2009 wäre dann auch für leute die sich ernsthaft über fänge informieren wollen um einiges einfacher zu lesen.....

Mfg Osteangler


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



osteangler schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> wie wäre es, einen neuen universalthread zu öffnen zb. "meerforellenfänge2009-laber-glückwunsch-verabredungs-undgottunddieweltthread" würde sich doch wunderbar anbieten. der "normale" meerforellenfänge 2009 wäre dann auch für leute die sich ernsthaft über fänge informieren wollen um einiges einfacher zu lesen.....
> 
> Mfg Osteangler



Diese Threads gibt es bereits. 
Für Fangmeldungen ohne Offtopic gibt es auch einen Thread, daher verstehe ich das ganze nicht ganz.


----------



## osteangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

nur scheint niemand diese zu verwenden....


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Stellt ja auch kein Problem dar weil jeder die Topics hier lesen kann.


----------



## Waveman

*Meerforellen nicht Fänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

So, komme just von der Küste zurück. Schön mal drei Stunden zu zweit in der Ostsee (Sierksdorf) gestanden. Wurde aber auch mal wieder Zeit, fing selbst schon an sinnlosen Zeug zu schreiben|bigeyes ... Von Stripper bis Mörre so ziemlich alles erfolglos durch die Ostsee gezogen > Egal, war trotzdem 1000x geiler wie online Fischen ...

Gruß
waveman


----------



## ronnyvanoohlen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ich kam auch gerade zurück. Also Windstärke 4, sehr hohe Wellen und ein Mal baden. Das war wohl die Mefo- Anglertaufe...

Naja mal schauen wann es wieder los geht. Es war echt schwer bei meterhohen Wellen den Kontakt zum 26g Hansen Wobbler (Rot/Schwarz) zu behalten. 

4 Std. stand ich im Wasser an der Stoltera Steilküste. Aber immer noch besser als aufn Sonntag zu Hause zu sitzen und gar nichts zu machen.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo leute :g
erst mal petri heil an euch fängern #6
na das hört sich doch gut an mit den mefos :vik:hätte nicht gedacht das was geht bei der kälte #6der grönyschwarm hatte bestimmt mit leit mit euch im kalten wasser  das heißt denn das ich nächste weekend auch starten muß :q bevor ihr mir alles weg fangt 
lg andre


----------



## MaikP

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*





*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9 !!* 
*Wann: 21.2 und 22.2*
*Wer: Freund und ich*
*Wo:Strukkamp,Strandhusen,Eitz,Sütel*
*Womit: Blinker und Springerfliege*
*Wetter:21.2 Wetter zum Angeln aber nicht zum Fische fangen 22.2 bewölkt nachmittags sonnig*
*Wasser:21.2 klar und glatt, 22.2 ganz leicht trübe und schöne Welle*
*Wind:Samstag Ententeich, Sonntag stärkerer Westwind *
*Was:2x40 released, 2x46 und 4**8er   Regenbogenforelle  alle Sonntag nachmittag*
*Mein Freund noch eine 50er und 58er*
*Was nochen Haken am Blinker hät ich mir sparen können*


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

..was beweist, dass bei den Temperaturen und Ausdauer doch was geht. Petri! :m


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> ..was beweist, dass bei den Temperaturen und Ausdauer doch was geht. Petri! :m




und ein quäntchen glück gehört damit auch zu, um eine aus dem schwarm zupieken!!

petri den fängern

grüsse


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Das sieht ja schon mal gut aus Petri #h
Am Donnerstag greife Ich an.werde schon ganz fikerig
Dann hält mich nichts mehr. :vik:


----------



## ronnyvanoohlen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Meint ihr die ersten Fische sind schon aus dem Fluss zurück ins Meer???


----------



## Waveman

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



ronnyvanoohlen schrieb:


> Meint ihr die ersten Fische sind schon aus dem Fluss zurück ins Meer???


 
Ich werde am nächsten Wochenende mal eine fangen die erst gar nicht im Fluss war ... |bla: Yeah !!!
waveman (Überspringer catcher)


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Waveman schrieb:


> Ich werde am nächsten Wochenende mal eine fangen die erst gar nicht im Fluss war ... |bla: Yeah !!!
> waveman (Überspringer catcher)




hahaha!!! |good:

So eine hole ich mir auch!!!! Zu alt und fett zum Aufsteigen aber noch 100% fit an der Rute :q:q:q

Freue mich schon auf das Wochenende! Immerhin ist der Montag schon rum yeah!


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> hahaha!!! |good:
> 
> So eine hole ich mir auch!!!! Zu alt und fett zum Aufsteigen aber noch 100% fit an der Rute :q:q:q
> 
> Freue mich schon auf das Wochenende! Immerhin ist der Montag schon rum yeah!


wo und wann  sonntag könnte bei mir was werden sag mal bescheit :q schnulli #6
lg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Logn 

Schreib Dir nachher ne PN wegen Location :q


----------



## donlotis

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Leider 3x Nultur auf Westfyn... |uhoh:

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Mefo23

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

*Wann:* heute
*Wer:* ich
*Wo:* Hohwachter Bucht
*Womit:* Blinker und Springerfliege, Fliege
*Wetter:* Sonnig und immernoch kalt...
*Wasser:* ganz leicht trübe und bisschen Welle
*Wind:* leichter Westwind auf Nordwest drehend
*Was:* nichts, nada, niente, nothing^^
*Warum:* Weil ich mal wieder los musste:q
War trotzdem schön, geiles Wetter und habe das 1. mal meine neue Fliegenrutenkombi getestet. Aber meine Magnus und Pattegriesen wollten sie wohl nicht. Den Blinker ebenso wenig...
Aber naja, Donnerstag oder Sonntag gehts wieder los#6


----------



## SundRäuber

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

*Wann :* 24.02.09

*Wo :* Hohwachter Bucht / WH

*Von :* 16 Uhr bis Dunkel

*Fänge :* nix ...zumindest bei mir nicht

reichlich überlaufen der Strand und gelegentlich wurde das ein oder andere Silber gelandet nur eben nicht von mir.Aber..mal wieder am Wasser gewesen und die Schnur gewässert is ja auch was...


----------



## Borstenwurm

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: 22.02

Wo: Alssund, Apenrader Bucht

Wer: ein Kumpel und ich

Womit: Springerfliege (Polar Magnus), Börsteorm

Wind: Stramm aus Nordwest

Wassertemperatur: 1,5 Grad

Was: 2 untermaßige Mefos (Grönländer)


----------



## Zanderlui

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

also ich kann vom fischer berichten das die fänge in moment sehr gut laufen sollen in schönhagen....
allerdings wie überall wo es gut läuft auch dort immer viele angler unterwegs...


----------



## makreele

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Kleiner Nachtrag zum Sonntag:

Wo: Kieler Außenförde 
Wann: nach 5 Stunden werfen, gegen 15.00
Wetter: Sonne, Wolken, Westwind um 5
Was: 61cm Silber:vik:
Warum: Sucht!


----------



## El. Baron TDAF

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri zur Trutte !!!! Richtig schöner Fisch. Weit draußen gebissen oder dicht unter Land ?
Kommen wohl doch die ersten Jungs, trotz des kalten Wassers, wieder aus den Flüssen.
Fahre am Wochenende für drei Tage nach Fischland und hoffe dann auch mal wieder mit sonem schönen Silberbarren nach hause zu kommen.
Bis dahin allen warme Füsse und maßige Fische !!!!!


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ Makrele:

Schööööner Fisch!!!! Petri zur hart erkämpften Trutte!


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

geiler fisch petri heil #6
es geht los die truten kommen |supergri
weekend wird angegriffen 
lg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ich geb ja ungern Profi-Tips frei, aber zum Saisonstart mag dieses Video Euch vielleicht helfen...auch wenn ich's bereuen werde...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0NRx7S4JCQ&feature=related

in diesem Sinne...TL


----------



## Tewi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

:vik:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh::vik:

nicht schlecht!!!!!:m


----------



## Der Pilot

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Jau, so mach ich`s auch immer. Klappt immer!!!#6


----------



## makreele

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ El Baron: 20 gr Snaps soweit ich werfen kann. Gefangen hat aber die Springerfliege.
Gruß, Makreele


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Ich geb ja ungern Profi-Tips frei, aber zum Saisonstart mag dieses Video Euch vielleicht helfen...auch wenn ich's bereuen werde...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0NRx7S4JCQ&feature=related
> 
> in diesem Sinne...TL




hauerha...soviel insiderwissen hätte ich nich preisgegeben. :q:q #6


----------



## Kleiner Dorsch

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

DAt haben die sich von mir abgeguckt.
Aber so viel erfolg hatt ich auch nicht.


----------



## pike/perch/Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

na super jezZ ham wir und zu zweit 5 tage an der flensburger förde die finger abgefroren und sobald wir weg sind geht`s los !! ^^ in der ganzen tagen hatten wir 2 bisse ( beide bei meinem vater innerhalb von ner halben stunde) und ansonsten kalte füße und finger !! ... naja war trotzdem schön und meerforellenangeln war ich nicht das letzte mal !!!

lg


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

MoinMoin Jung

Gehört hier zwar nicht rein aber verkaufe meine Shimano Aspire 4000FA schaut mal bei Kleinanzeigen..... MFG Steven


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wer : Ich
Heute von 11-17 Uhr
Ostholstein 
Ausser 2 Kontakte Nix#c
Heftiger Wind ,daher nur mit Blech
Nachbarangler hat eine schöne silberne 55-60 cm u.
Ein 70 ziger Absteiger durfte wieder schwimmen ,dünn wie ein Schlauch.
Ich sag nur |rolleyes Da geht noch was


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



steven23883 schrieb:


> MoinMoin Jung
> 
> Gehört hier zwar nicht rein aber verkaufe meine Shimano Aspire 4000FA schaut mal bei Kleinanzeigen..... MFG Steven



In welchen Threads willst du das noch bringen?

Lass das pushen bitte.


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> In welchen Threads willst du das noch bringen?
> 
> Lass das pushen bitte.


  okay sorry :c


----------



## Hemelinger Spezial

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin,Moin !!
Heute fahre ich loss nach Fehmarn.Werde ab ca. 11 uhr am wasser sein(Katarienhof).Bin mit nem blauen Opel Combo aus Bremen unterwegs.Die nächsten vier tage bin ich jetzt auf Fehmarn und würde mich freuen nette leute kennenzulernrn.Wer die tage belly boaten will kann mich gerne anrufen ,ich würde gerne mitkommen.Zum nachmittag werde ich woll mal nach Dahme Fahren und die Brandungsangler mal besuchn.
Mfg Marc Jürgens  Tele.:0173/6064157#h


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Ich geb ja ungern Profi-Tips frei, aber zum Saisonstart mag dieses Video Euch vielleicht helfen...auch wenn ich's bereuen werde...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0NRx7S4JCQ&feature=related
> 
> in diesem Sinne...TL


 das ist ja der hammer |supergri mein sohn hat sich gerade voll gepullert voll lachen |supergri|supergri|supergri
lg andre


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Nur zur Info, am weißen Strand sind gestern auch wieder um die 20 Mefos rausgekommen die größte so ungefähr 70


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Meerforellenfan schrieb:


> Nur zur Info, am weißen Strand sind gestern auch wieder um die 20 Mefos rausgekommen die größte so ungefähr 70


 erzähle kein quatsch fotos will ich sehen |supergrilg andre


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Meerforellenfan schrieb:


> Nur zur Info, am weißen Strand sind gestern auch wieder um die 20 Mefos rausgekommen die größte so ungefähr 70



Habe ich auch vo zwei Leuten gehört. Da geht es wohl ab wie sonstwas. Auch an den anderen Tagen wird gut gefangen. Wer da am WE nicht hinfährt ist wohl selber schuld.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Habe ich auch vo zwei Leuten gehört. Da geht es wohl ab wie sonstwas. Auch an den anderen Tagen wird gut gefangen. Wer da am WE nicht hinfährt ist wohl selber schuld.


 uli hast du bock bei 40 leuten im wasser zustehen #q heute sind da 30 autos auf den parkplatz gewesen #q das ist ja heringsangeln da 
lg andre


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ich? Ich angel da nicht.


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ich bin heute auch mal wieder da gewesen,null Kontakt,aber als ich da angekommen bin hat einer ne´n schönen 84er Latschen weggetragen´.
Petri nochmal an dieser Stelle.

@ andre
Wann warst Du am Parkplatz?#h


----------



## Werner Kampmann

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

die ernie methode scheint bei diesen jungs wunderbar zu funktionieren:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_WT5VpUeE8


----------



## loki73

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@Werner Kampmann

na das ist mal ein angelausflug. vom fischschwarm ein blaues auge.


----------



## Frühaufsteher

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Freelander schrieb:


> Ich bin heute auch mal wieder da gewesen,null Kontakt,aber als ich da angekommen bin hat einer ne´n schönen 84er Latschen weggetragen´.
> Petri nochmal an dieser Stelle.
> 
> @ andre
> Wann warst Du am Parkplatz?#h



Hallo Freelander,
da müssen wir ja zusammen gekommen sein,
ich durfte den Latschen auch bewundern als ich gekommen bin.
Blitzeblank und in bester Kondition.
Hat wohl über Winter reichlich Heringe weg gemacht.
Ein dickes Petri an den Fänger dieser nicht alltäglichen Trutte. 
Beste Grüße
Der Frühaufsteher, (der heute verschlafen hat)


----------



## El. Baron TDAF

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Jungs nun kann ich auch endlich mal wieder ne Fangmeldung abgeben. Bin zur Zeit gerade aufm Darß ( Fischland ) und konnte heute n richtig schönen Silberbarren verhaften. 52 cm. und silberblank. Fotos kommen noch da ich das Kabel für mein Tel. nicht dabei habe. Denke hatte aber auch nur Glück, da das Wasser noch ziemlich kalt ist und ich von sieben Leuten der einzige war, der überhaupt Fischkontakt vermelden konnte. Hat aber mal wieder Spaß gemacht, sich die Füße ab zu frieren. Bis denne dann und allen anderen warme Füße und maßige Fische. El. Baron !!!


----------



## carphunterNRW

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin,

nen Kumpel und ich fahren morgen nach Heikendorf um ein Boot anzugucken. Kann mir von Euch jemand eine Stelle an der Kieler Förde nennen wo man mit Spinnrute und Wathose eine gute Chance auf eine Trutte hat?

Wäre echt super weil wir in diesem Gebiet noch nie gefischt haben...

Fangbericht würd es dann morgen abend auch geben

Viele Grüße,
CarphunterNRW


----------



## Malte

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

So diese Woche war recht erfolgreich |supergri

Dienstag Mefo 61cm 2,2kg und heute Steelhead 51cm


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

geil malte #6super fisch petri heil dazu 
lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

das cap habe ich auch :q:q:q hoffentlich fange ich morgen auch ne granate #6die mütze muß ja glück bringen :q
lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



carphunterNRW schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> nen Kumpel und ich fahren morgen nach Heikendorf um ein Boot anzugucken. Kann mir von Euch jemand eine Stelle an der Kieler Förde nennen wo man mit Spinnrute und Wathose eine gute Chance auf eine Trutte hat?
> 
> Wäre echt super weil wir in diesem Gebiet noch nie gefischt haben...
> 
> Fangbericht würd es dann morgen abend auch geben
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> CarphunterNRW


 stohl ist ganz geil in kiel  steil küste tiefes wasser 
leoparden grund und mefos viel glück |supergri
lg andre


----------



## Malte

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> das cap habe ich auch :q:q:q hoffentlich fange ich morgen auch ne granate #6die mütze muß ja glück bringen :q
> lg andre


Mit anderen Mützen fang ich nix, schon oft getestet. |kopfkrat
Hat aber nen bischen gedauert bis die Mütze fischig wurde. |supergri


----------



## G-hunter

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

petri an die die was gefangen haben


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo Leute,

Ich weiß nicht ob das hier reingehört,sonst kann ein MOD das ja mal verschieben.
Ich suche den Handschuhbesitzer der seine Handschuhe am Strand vergessen hat.:m

Ich war gestern in Weißenhaus und habe dort ein paar Handschuhe gefunden.Falls der Besitzer die wiederhaben möchte kann er mir eine PN senden,er muß mir natürlich schon beschreiben können was das für welche sind.
Ich würde sie schon gerne dem rechtmäßigen Eigentümer wiedergeben können.


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Freelander schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Ich weiß nicht ob das hier reingehört,sonst kann ein MOD das ja mal verschieben.
> Ich suche den Handschuhbesitzer der seine Handschuhe am Strand vergessen hat.:m
> 
> Ich war gestern in Weißenhaus und habe dort ein paar Handschuhe gefunden.Falls der Besitzer die wiederhaben möchte kann er mir eine PN senden,er muß mir natürlich schon beschreiben können was das für welche sind.
> Ich würde sie schon gerne dem rechtmäßigen Eigentümer wiedergeben können.




Die gehören bestimmt dem glücklichen Fänger der ü 80!!! :q #6

Ach ja und von mir auch noch ein "Petri" an alle Fänger! #6


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Werner Kampmann schrieb:


> die ernie methode scheint bei diesen jungs wunderbar zu funktionieren:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_WT5VpUeE8



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Neee, #d#d#d dat hat ja schon was von "Die Möwen" oder "Die Killerbienen"!

Da fällt mir ein....
Zitat: Und bis zum sinken überladen, entfernt sich dieser letzte Kahn." #6


----------



## Flala - Flifi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin!
Ich bin gestern mit Gardenfly auch an Norddeutschlands größtem Forellenpuff gewesen, und wir haben auch den schönen Überspringer bewundert. Davon hoch motiviert sind wir erst mal den kompletten Eitz langgewandert, bis zur Bacheinmündung, in der Hoffnung ein ruhiges Plätzchen zu finden und etwas von dem Fischsegen der letzten Tage zu erhaschen. Doch selbst da ganz hinten war echt noch viel los, so ist das nun mal in WH.
Ich versuchte mein Glück mit der Fliege, Gardenfly mit der Spinnrute.
Nachdem wir den ganzen Vormittag erfolglos durchgeackert haben, gesehen haben wir außer der 84er auch nix weiter, sind wir umgezogen nach Strandhusen. Dort standen etliche Heringsnetze im Wasser und wir trafen einheimische Angler die von Fängen in den letzten Tagen berichteten. Außer drei Trutten, die in V-Formation ohne zuzufassen einmal Gardenflys Bossblinker folgten, hatten wir hier auch keine Kontakte. Ein Kollege konnte einen schönen Grönländer verhaften.
Fazit: Natürlich war der Wind schuld an unseren Nichtfängen, weil der doch einfach so von West auf Ost drehen musste. Schweinerei!
Allen Fängern ein dickes Petri Heil!

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Werner Kampmann schrieb:


> die ernie methode scheint bei diesen jungs wunderbar zu funktionieren:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_WT5VpUeE8




Schreib doch mal dazu, das wäre am Eitz gefilmt worden :m, dann wird"s da noch bescheuerter als heute #q

Gruß,

Felix


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri heil den Fängern!

@Malte: Das Bild ist irgendwie Klasse:vik:


LG Jan Peter


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

heute 1.versuch auf silber in 2009
6 grad ,nebel ,wind aus ost
zwischen dahme und süssau
köder hansen fight in gelb/rot
1 untermaßige trutte |uhoh:


----------



## GuidoOo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Immernoch besser als garnichts 
und das schönste: Du bist draußen gewesen-
Im gegensatz zu mir =(#q


----------



## Mefo23

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

*Wann:* heute
*Wer:* ich
*Wo:* Hohwacht
*Womit:* Blinker und Springerfliege, Fliege
*Wetter:* Bedeckt, leicht diesig, kein Regen
*Wasser:* ganz leicht trübe und bisschen Welle
*Wind:* leichter Südostwind
*Was:* eine untermaßige, geschätzte 30cm auf polar Magnus.

War heute mal in Hohwacht unterwegs, obwohl da eher weniger angler sind, waren heute so 6-7 da...bestimmt die die aus WH geflüchtet sind#d 
Konnten aber auch keine Fänge verzeichnen, einige Bisse schon, aber hab kein Silber gesehen.


----------



## carphunterNRW

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Waren heute für ne Stunde in Kitzeberg, nix gefangen:-( 
Aber was will man auch erwarten in einer Stunde in der Mittagszeit:m


----------



## moerty

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: 23.02 ca.17:30Uhr
Wer: Ich
Wo: Ostsee, Weißenhäuser Strand
Womit: Snap Schwarz/Rot
Was: MeFo, 69cm, 4kg
Was war das Für ein Gefühl: absolut GEIL!!!!!
Meine erste überhaupt!!!!


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem schönen Fisch, da hast Du ja gleich fett zugeschlagen................

......nun gibt es sicher kein halten mehr ..´..der Virus hat dich !


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri, schönes Tier...
natürlich auch allen anderen Fängern (besonders denen die es hier nicht gepostet haben, gell?!! ihr wisst bescheid  ) 
Die Saison scheint ja langsam WIRKLICH loszugehen...

grüße

mirco

ps: und dann noch ohne wathose ???


----------



## moerty

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Auf jeden Fall!!!!!!!!!!!!
und nicht nur mich, auch meine Frau war ganz begeistert!!!!!:vik::vik::vik::vik:
@ Boot Angler
ja, war einer meiner ersten versuche in der Ostsee, bin erst hier her gezogen.
Normalerweise sitz ich nur am See.......bis jetzt!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Waathose oder so hab ich noch nicht.
Ich habe sie auch mit ner Pilkrute gefangen...muß mir erst noch passende Ausrüstung zulegen!!


----------



## Marco74

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Glückwunsch zu dem Klopper!
Und mal wieder der Beweis, dass man nicht immer bis zur Brust ins Wasser waten muss.
Habe ich am Samstag auf Rügen (Kreptiz) auch erlebt. Auf den Riffen kein Fisch - aber in der Rinne standen sie unfernah. ich hatte leider nur 2 Nachläufer, aber es kamen 3 Fische 50 bis Mitte 60 raus.

Grüße

Marco


----------



## Windmaster

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin,

war die letzte Woche auf Als und die Woche über konnte ich erst nur eine untermaßige in Mommark erwischen.
Naja, das Wetter war schei... und das Wasser hat ja auch noch nicht die beste Tempereratur.
Aber man muss sie zur Zeit nur finden und sie stehen teilweise sehr konzentriert.
Auf einem großen Riff in wingeschützer Lage hatte ich sie Freitag noch gefunden. Sie standen nur auf einer Fläche von etwa 20x20m und ich konnte so ca. 25 Fische landen. Es waren aber leider auch viele Grönlander dazwischen, aber auch ein paar bessere, die Abends gleich in die Pfanne wanderten.

Zudem hatte ich einen komischen Fisch : ca. 55cm und kugelrund, also richtig richtig fett, aber braun |kopfkrat
Von daher hab ich ihm wieder die Freiheit geschenkt....



grüße windmaster


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

:gpetri heil zum schönen überspringer :g
jetzt sind nächste woche 100 leute in weissenhauss :q:q:q
wir waren später auch da konnten aber nichts verhaften haben aber fische gesehen #q
lg andre


----------



## Windmaster

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@Moerty

Wirklich toller Fisch !!

Wenn Du Dir jetzt ne passende Ausrüstung kaufst, wirst Du wahrscheinlich so einen Fisch nie wieder fangen |rolleyes


----------



## Plitenfischer

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallöchen#h,
ich habe es Samstag das erste mal an Elmenhorsts Steilküste versucht.(Bei der Radarstation)
Von 10:00 bis 14:00--- nicht einen Biss:c:c
Kein Wind, Wasser glasklar und parallel zum Strand ohne Ende Netze!

Ich habe nichts gegen Fischer, aber wenn ich mit meiner bescheidenen Ausrüstung(Kinetic Seatrout 3,15m 15-50g; Mitchell 300X+15er Fireline) mit einem 18g Fight den Wurf abbrechen muss, um nicht im Netz zu landen, dann hat das mit friedlichem Nebeneinander nichts mehr zu tun:r:r:r:r

Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Tage -- schöne Fische !!!#6


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

ja petri zur ersten trutte!!
ich war gestern mit nen kumpel  bei stoltera unterwegs. bei ca 14 anglern 1 kontakt!hier ist das wasser noch recht kalt, so um die 2grad! nen tag zuvor soll eine 45-50cm rausgekommen sein!
grüsse


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Plitenfischer schrieb:


> Hallöchen#h,
> ich habe es Samstag das erste mal an Elmenhorsts Steilküste versucht.(Bei der Radarstation)
> Von 10:00 bis 14:00--- nicht einen Biss:c:c
> Kein Wind, Wasser glasklar und parallel zum Strand ohne Ende Netze!
> 
> Ich habe nichts gegen Fischer, aber wenn ich mit meiner bescheidenen Ausrüstung(Kinetic Seatrout 3,15m 15-50g; Mitchell 300X+15er Fireline) mit einem 18g Fight den Wurf abbrechen muss, um nicht im Netz zu landen, dann hat das mit friedlichem Nebeneinander nichts mehr zu tun:r:r:r:r
> 
> Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Tage -- schöne Fische !!!#6


 
Tja das Thema haben wir hier schon diskutiert. Ich war ein Stück weiter vorn in Wankenhagen. Dort standen zwar keine Netze, aber alle Zufahrtswege zum Strand von Brook bis hin zu Steinbeck, sind jetzt mit Durchfahrt verboten Schildern ausgestatet worden. Man muß jetzt über 1km laufen. Also, zahlt mal schön euer 20€ und dann haut ab. |krach:


----------



## SundRäuber

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wo : Rügen  / Kreptitzer Heide

Wann : 1.3.2009 10-14 Uhr

Was : 1x 63cm OstseeSilber 13 Uhr

Köder : Moere Silda Kupfer

leichte Trübung im Uferbereich ansonsten klares Wasser

ausser mir noch etliche weitere Strandläufer , offensichtlich aber bis dato erfolglos


----------



## Tewi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

petri zum silber....


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

petri sundräuber!!eine schicke mefo!!


----------



## sonni 2

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Dickes Petri an alles Fänger nicht schlecht ich konnte dies Jahr leider noch keine Masige Meerforelle vorweisen aber ab warten die Tage werden Ja wieder länger.#6#6#6:vik:


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Tja das Thema haben wir hier schon diskutiert. Ich war ein Stück weiter vorn in Wankenhagen. Dort standen zwar keine Netze, aber alle Zufahrtswege zum Strand von Brook bis hin zu Steinbeck, sind jetzt mit Durchfahrt verboten Schildern ausgestatet worden. Man muß jetzt über 1km laufen. Also, zahlt mal schön euer 20€ und dann haut ab. |krach:



Wir haben am Samstag gesehen, wie der Fischer die Netze ausstellte. Die Fahne war ca. 150 m vom Ufer, das Boot plötzlich knapp 50 m vom Ufer!!! |kopfkrat
Wat soll dat!!! |kopfkrat
Habe in "Schleppthread" schon geschrieben, daß die Netze von Redwisch bis Elmenhorst standen! |bigeyes
Werde mir wohl erstmal eine andere Küste suchen.
Blinker in die Netze hauen? Nein danke! #d :v


----------



## ronnyvanoohlen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Da sollten sich die Herren Politiker mal was einfallen lassen! So gehts echt nicht mehr weiter! 

Die Fischer übertreiben es dermaßen, da sie die Netze nicht voll genug bekommen können und sich einen Sch...dreck um die Angler scheren.
Es muss doch irgendwann mal ne Grundlage geben um gegen die Fischer vorzugehen....?


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Man kann es nur wiederholen. Zum Angeln nach Meck-Pomm in Frühjahr???

Nie wieder.


----------



## seatrout61

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Man kann es nur wiederholen. Zum Angeln nach Meck-Pomm in Frühjahr???
> 
> Nie wieder.



#6#6#6

Dann lieber SH oder DK, die behandeln mich als Gast und freuen sich auch über mein Geld:m


Ganz vergessen, heute 5. Nullnummer, dafür wenigstens mal 2 kleine bei einem anderen Angler gesehen...


----------



## ronnyvanoohlen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ja, das ist ein echt leidiges Thema mit den Fischern. Aber ich denke und hoffe mal, dass es da mal Gesetzesänderungen gibt.

Die Fischer machen sich immer mehr Feinde. Da wirds sicher irgendwann mal richtigen Ärger geben...


----------



## Karate

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

*Wann:* Montag 02.03.2009
*Wer:* ich
*Wo:* Kiel, Hindenburgufer
*Womit:* Pilgrim 18g weiß/rote Punkte
*Wetter:* Bedeckt
*Wasser:* ganz leicht trübe und bisschen Welle
*Wind:* leichter Nordwest
*Was:* 3 maßige (alle so 43cm) und eine untermaßige 
*Warum:* Hatte am Wochenende keine Zeit los zugehen und habe dann früh aufgehört zu arbeiten um ans Wasser zu kommen.

War erst um 16:15 im Wasser und habe die erste dann so gegen fünf gefangen. Dann lief erstmal nichts mehr.
Bin dann weiter gewatet und hab eine Stunde später wohl noch eine Schule erwischt. In 10 Minuten die anderen beiden und eine untermäßige gefangen.


----------



## DRU

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Schöne Strecke. Dickes Petrie:q


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

schönes ding #6weiter so leute #6
lg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Karate schrieb:


> Hatte am Wochenende keine Zeit los zugehen und habe dann früh aufgehört zu arbeiten um ans Wasser zu kommen.



Das sollte ich auch mal tun. Petri zur schönen Strecke!!! War vor 2 Wochen am Ölberg und hatte gar keinen Fischkontakt, so kann dat aussehen in Down Town Kiel...


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Erst Mal ein Petri an alle Fänger!! Scheint ja etwas mehr zu werden.

War am Sonntag von 16-18 Uhr in Redewisch. Von der ersten Landspitze bis weit Richtung Westen viele Netze. War zwar zwischendurch immer etwas Platz und sie standen auch weiter weg vom Ufer.

Fische Fehlanzeige, außer mir noch 6 andere "Nichtsfänger".


----------



## MaikP

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*




*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9 !!* 
*Wann:*Samstag 28.2 Sonntag1.3
*Wer:*Freund und ich
*Wo:*Strukkamphuk, Putgarden, Dazendorf, Strandhusen, Weißenhaus (20 Minuten)
*Womit:* Blinker und Springerfliege
*Wetter:* Bedeckt
*Wasser:*überall klasklar
*Wind:* wenig, östliche Richtungen
*Was:* nix , nicht einen Anfasser#c


----------



## Boddenangler27

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wo: Rügen

Wer: ein Kumpel & ich

Was: 2x Mefo eine 43er (die wieder schwimmt) und eine 55er

Köder: Falkfish Witch

Wind:irgendwas bei Süd 

Von anderen Anglern wurden noch 4Mefos gefangen


----------



## DRU

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Schickes Bild, schöner Fisch, dickes Petri!


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Boddenangler27 schrieb:


> Wo: Rügen
> 
> Wer: ein Kumpel & ich
> 
> Was: 2x Mefo eine 43er (die wieder schwimmt) und eine 55er
> 
> Köder: Falkfish Witch
> 
> Wind:irgendwas bei Süd
> 
> Von anderen Anglern wurden noch 4Mefos gefangen



Von mir aber besonders dickes Petri |supergri


----------



## optimax

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hi boddenangler,
petri zu den mefo`s :m!!!!!!!!!kann mir jemand einen tip geben,ich wollte am samstag nach rügen fahren ,um mit der fliegenrute zu fischen .stehen die fische vor rügen schon nah genug am ufer ?|kopfkrat.
in der letzten woche war ich an der förde bei flensburg und habe eine blanke 40-er gefangen.
petri oliver


----------



## sillomat

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Fangergebnis Rügen von Samstag bis Dienstag:

Samstag: nichts (andere hatten aber mehr Glück)
Sonntag: einen schönen Fisch im Drill verloren und dann während des angelns ein 
             Netz direkt vor die Nase gestellt bekommen (Nebenerwerbsfischer)
Montag: nichts
Dienstag: noch viel weniger

Es ist zwar einiges gegangen, was ich selbst gesehen aber auch nur gehört habe, aber leider nicht bei mir. Naja, es kommen auch wieder bessere Tage.


----------



## GuidoOo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



sillomat schrieb:


> Fangergebnis Rügen von Samstag bis Dienstag:
> 
> Samstag: nichts (andere hatten aber mehr Glück)
> Sonntag: einen schönen Fisch im Drill verloren und dann während des angelns ein
> Netz direkt vor die Nase gestellt bekommen (Nebenerwerbsfischer)
> Montag: nichts
> Dienstag: noch viel weniger
> 
> Es ist zwar einiges gegangen, was ich selbst gesehen aber auch nur gehört habe, aber leider nicht bei mir. Naja, es kommen auch wieder bessere Tage.



Richtige Einstellung#6


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Habe mir gestern von 11:00 bis 18:10 Uhr zwischen Rerik und Meschendorf mal ein wenig den Wind in den Nacken blasen lassen. 
Wind hatte ja "mal wieder"  auf SO gedreht.  Wasser 3,9 °C und glas klar. |rolleyes
Um 12:10 Uhr einen Kontakt auf blau/silber Snaps Draget. Ging auch alles recht schnell. Minimefo von höchstens 40 cm am Haken. Schnell vom Haken gelöst und schwupp, ab ins Nass. #h  
Vielleicht ein Schwarm Grönländer? |kopfkrat
Nach weiteren 5 Minuten plötzlich die Rute krumm wie ein Flitzebogen!  |bigeyes 
Die Rollenspule dreht sich wie verrückt.  |bigeyes 
Das alles knapp 5 Sekunden, dann......... weg!  :c 
Einen weiteren Kontakt gab es nicht mehr. 
Aber beim nächsten mal, dann ......  :q #6


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Habe mir gestern von 11:00 bis 18:10 Uhr zwischen Rerik und Meschendorf mal ein wenig den Wind in den Nacken blasen lassen.
> Wind hatte ja "mal wieder" auf SO gedreht.  Wasser 3,9 °C und glas klar. |rolleyes
> Um 12:10 Uhr einen Kontakt auf blau/silber Snaps Draget. Ging auch alles recht schnell. Minimefo von höchstens 40 cm am Haken. Schnell vom Haken gelöst und schwupp, ab ins Nass. #h
> Vielleicht ein Schwarm Grönländer? |kopfkrat
> Nach weiteren 5 Minuten plötzlich die Rute krumm wie ein Flitzebogen! |bigeyes
> Die Rollenspule dreht sich wie verrückt. |bigeyes
> Das alles knapp 5 Sekunden, dann......... weg! :c
> Einen weiteren Kontakt gab es nicht mehr.
> Aber beim nächsten mal, dann ...... :q #6


schade rolf #q den fetten herings fresser hätte ich gerne gesehen |bigeyes
lg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Nach weiteren 5 Minuten plötzlich die Rute krumm wie ein Flitzebogen!  |bigeyes
> Die Rollenspule dreht sich wie verrückt.  |bigeyes
> Das alles knapp 5 Sekunden, dann......... weg!  :c



Hatte ich genau so vor 3 Wochen und ärger mich immer noch...
erlösung kann nur in form von ostseesilber sein...


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo leute 
ZUR RICHTIGEN ZEIT AM RICHTIGEN STRAND SEIN 
hieß heute unser motto angekommen am strand erst mal geschaut wie die welle ist  fliegenrute konntes du gleich im auto lassen also ging es mit blech los 
gefischt haben wir von 7uhr bis 12uhr ich konnte leider keine verhaften habe eine schöne noch verloren nach 5sec. 
was sollst dafür konnte mein freund seine größte mefo heute fangen  ich denke mal die liegt immer noch in der badewanne mit ihn alter nicht so dolle so nun das foto zur bombe 
lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

achso maße :c74cm und über 5kilo :vik:
was für ein geiler fisch |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
lg andre


----------



## Glªss|EYEs

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Da sach ich doch mal Riesen-PETRI!!
Wat fürn Koffer...Traum Maße...
Also wer jetzt nicht angefixt ist......
N Kollege hat gestern ne 73er gekriegt + zwei untermaßige.. Hatten wohl auch nicht den schlechtesten Strand erwischt...


----------



## moerty

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

wow!!!!
hammer gerät!!!!
Da kommen erinerungen hoch:vik:
Petri heil!!!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

PETRI!!!!

geiler fisch, aber lass mal die ganzen blöden LM banner aus deinem text, sieht nicht nur ******* aus, sondern macht dein geschriebenes sehr unübersichtlich ...

näää andre, nicht übertreiben #c

grüße

mirco


----------



## djoerni

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hammer Teil! Petri dazu! Aber mal im Ernst Andre! Lösch mal die  werbung da raus! Macht den schönen Fisch vor dem ganzen gelb kaputt


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

strammes petri...#6

wat ne klamotte...macht laune auf morgen


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hammer!


Petri an Euch,

Hoffe, ich finde morgen auch den richtigen Strand 



RM


----------



## vazzquezz

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hier auch noch mal Petri an Thomas!

@andre: Wenn Du Deine Postings aus´m LMF hier rüberkopierst und nochmal einstellst, werden, wie man sieht, die Smilies nett ersetzt ...(Solange man nicht gleichzeitig im LMF auch eingeloggt ist)!
Also entweder keine Smilies verwenden, oder hier den Text neuschreiben ...  ! 

V.


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Mann was fürn Fisch #6
Großes Petri Thomas


----------



## Der Pilot

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Jawoll! Toller Fisch|bigeyes


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@andre: Wenn Du Deine Postings aus´m LMF hier rüberkopierst und nochmal einstellst, werden, wie man sieht, die Smilies nett ersetzt ...(Solange man nicht gleichzeitig im LMF auch eingeloggt ist)!
Also entweder keine Smilies verwenden, oder hier den Text neuschreiben ...  ! 

V.[/QUOTE]

@ Andre 
Ich habe das mal etwas besser lesbar editiert. 
Sei so nett Andre und beherzige den Tip mit den Posten und Smilies aus dem LMF. Das sieht komisch aus und nimmt deinem Posting unnötiger Weise den Sinn.




btw, schönes Ding #6


----------



## Waveman

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Respekt #6, nun muß ich nur noch die Mutti überzeugen, wie wichtig es für meine weitere persönliche Entwicklung doch ist am Sonntag an die Küste zu fahren |kopfkrat.
Wird schon klappen ...

Gruß 
Stefan


----------



## GuidoOo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri =)

Sonntag komm ich auch endlich mal an den Strand#6


----------



## Fischbox

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@xfishbonex

Deinem Kumpel ein fettes *Petri Heil* zu dieser Hammertrutte.
Wahrlich ein Traumfisch#6 Ich hatte schon mal eine 74er Meerforelle mir 4,3kg und die fand ich auch schon echt fett. Langsam wird mein Wurfarm unruhig....|uhoh:


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

alterschalter ossi....
geiles gerät!!aber die maske hättest ja wenigstens ordentlich hinrücken können, aber da war wohl die ufregung nen  bissel zu hoch wa....


----------



## Boddenangler27

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri.:m


----------



## Pit

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo Sakko 58
Meerforellen fängst Du am besten zwischen Wilhelmshöhe (PKW Parkplatz) und Elmenhorst mit der Wathose.


----------



## Thomas090883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

So, erstmal ein ganz großes Dankeschön in die Runde.. :m  

Ja das war echt ne Bombe... 

Eigentlich habe ich angesichts der abgefrorenen Finger, der nassen Klamotten und den ständig ins Gesicht schlagenden mannshohen Wellen schon ans aufgeben gedacht.....*schande*. 

Noch eine kleine Runde am Riff, meinte Andre.... 
Ja und bein dritten Wurf war der Stock dann auch mal so richtig krum..... 
Als dann ca. 20 m vor mir die Rückenflosse auftauchte, war alles vorbei....die Beine waren wie Butter und die Pumpe tanzte Polka.... 
Meine Bremse war recht weit geöffnet und diese mit von Kälte gelähmten Fingern zu schließen......meine F***** . 
Natürlich wie immer keinen Kescher dabei -ging ja sonst auch immer- wer rechnet schon mit sowas :vik:...Großem... 





Ein Hilfeschrei zu Andre. 


Doch durch die hohen Wellen ließ sich da eh nicht viel mit´n Kescher hantieren und so "schwappte" der Barren an Land... 

Der Drilling vom Stripper saß genau im Mundwinkel. 

Jaaaaa was für ein Fisch.....






Gruß Thomas

Aso die Fliegenpeitsche liegt nur so da, zum Maß nehmen......


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Dickes Petri zu der Granate!


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

wann: heute
wer: steffen alias ostseewurm23 und meinerseits natürlich
wo: meschendorf
wind: nw
was: eine mefo mit 50cm, eine steelhead von 46cm und steffen hatte noch kurz vorher ne etwas kleinere steelhead!
womit: steffen hat die steelhead mit nen weiß-gelben-orangen gno und ich hatte meine fische auf orangen spöket 18g, beide von mir bissen kurz hintereinander ca 10mins auseinander!:vik:
warum: weil überall gefangen wurde und wir auch was von dem kuchen abhaben wollten!!:q

und hier noch meine beiden:


----------



## Thomas090883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Na denn mal ein dickes Petri mein Kleiner:vik:

weiter so....

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Svenno 02

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: Heute , 07.03.2009
Wer: KUmpel und ich
Wo: Brodtner Steilufer
Wind: NW 3-4 , später 2-3
Was: nix, aber auch gar nichts, noch nicht mal nen Zupfer, auch die anderen Angler waren ratlos, hatte es die letzten Wochen da gut gebissen!#q
warum: weil es sonst imme rgut gebissen hat, nur heute nicht!
sonstiges: war aber ein shöner Tag #6hat viel Spaß gemacht

@all fänger

Petri zu den schönen Mefos, ich arbeite imme rnoch dran meine erste 2009 zu bekommen#h


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Thomas090883 schrieb:


> Na denn mal ein dickes Petri mein Kleiner:vik:
> 
> weiter so....
> 
> Gruß Thomas



danke mein hosen*******r!!:q
zwar nich so ne granate wie deine aber immer hin ist die speedmaster endlich eingefischt!!:m


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: Heute , 07.03.2009 8.00uhr-19.00uhr
Wer: ich ,steven,rabbi,papa
Wo: wsh,fehmarn 2stellen,wieder wsh
Wind: NW 3-4 , und wind im nacken
Was: glatte null nummer nix nix nix wieder nix
warum: warum nicht ?
sonstiges: habe meine neue fireblood 300MH getestet hammer stock! eine zuckerstange
genau so habe ich mir die rute vorgestellt #6
und mal wieder frische luft geschnuppert:g


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



henni82 schrieb:


> wann: heute
> wer: steffen alias ostseewurm23 und meinerseits natürlich
> wo: meschendorf
> wind: nw
> was: eine mefo mit 50cm, eine steelhead von 46cm und steffen hatte noch kurz vorher ne etwas kleinere steelhead!
> womit: steffen hat die steelhead mit nen weiß-gelben-orangen gno und ich hatte meine fische auf orangen spöket 18g, beide von mir bissen kurz hintereinander ca 10mins auseinander!:vik:
> warum: weil überall gefangen wurde und wir auch was von dem kuchen abhaben wollten!!:q
> 
> und hier noch meine beiden:
> Anhang anzeigen 100229
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 100230
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 100232
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 100233
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 100234


 petri heil 
du stink stiefel :vik:super gemacht #6
so ne stealhead hätte ich gerne mal auf der fliegenpeitsche |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## knaacki2000

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: heute 13.00 - 18.30 Uhr
Wer: Werner und ich
Wo: WSH
Wind: NW 3-4, West drehend 2-3
Wasser: 3° C
Was: 2 Mefo´s 41cm & 48cm und eine im Drill verloren, 2 Nachläufer
Womit: Boss weiß 20gr.

Soviel ich mitbekommen habe lief heute nicht besonders viel in WSH, viele lange Gesichter. Auch bei uns kamen alle Bisse und Nachläufer innerhalb einer halben Stunde - dann wieder nix


----------



## Mr. Meerforelle

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

N`Abend die Herrschaften!
Sitze mit "Fisch-Stinke-Fingern" am Rechner und tippe die Daten ein:
Wann: 1430-1730 Uhr
Wer:   MeFo, Ingo und ich
Wo:    Stück zwischen Schönhagen und Eckernförde
Wind:  WSW, Bft 3, Ltemp: 5°C, bedeckt / sonnig, trocken
Wasser: gefühlte -5°C, denke so um die 4°C
Was:   dicke Dame in silbernem Abendkleid, 74cm kurz, aber FETTE 5kg schwer!
Womit: Danke Ingo! Von dem habe ich genau EINEN, und der war der Bringer!
          (ja, ich sags´ja schon: Hansen Lotus, 22g, Farbe: weiß)

War ein irre Drill, stand kurz vorm Herzinfarkt - und Murphys Gesetz: 
Gespräch Ingo / Thorsten: Nee, Kescher lassen wir da! Foto brauchen wir auch nicht!
(Zum Glück hat mein Handy ne Kamera!!!)


----------



## Mr. Meerforelle

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

so, wie bekomme ich jetzt ein Foto  D A  rein?
? bitte geben Sie die URL zu ihrer Grafik ein ? 
WAT?


----------



## leopard_afrika

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/bilderab/bilderab.htm


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> petri heil
> du stink stiefel :vik:super gemacht #6
> so ne stealhead hätte ich gerne mal auf der fliegenpeitsche |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes



na denn kommste mal mit ossi vorbei!!#6


----------



## Mr. Meerforelle

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Klasse!
Danke für die geniale Anleitung. 
Werde ich morgen gleich ausprobieren; dafür bin ich jetzt nämlich zu müde, hau mich nun hin, morgen früh um 0600 habe ich ein date am Wasser...
Petri!


----------



## leopard_afrika

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

gib bei schritt 1 aber einfach bei google irfan ein, es gibt inzwischen neuere versionen.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

*Wann*: Gestern

*Wo*: Steinbeck

*Wer*: Freund und ich

*Wind:* N-NW 2-3 bft;trocken
*
Wasser: *4°
*
Köder**:* Snaps in blau-silber und rot-Schwarz in 20 gr.
          Hansen Osten in Heringsmuster in 15 gr.
          Stripper weiß mit schwarzen Punkten in 15 gr.
*
Fang:* 61 cm und 45 cm beide auf Stripper

*Sonstiges: *Beide hat mein Freund gefangen.

Ich hatte das riesen Glück bei 5 Würfen mit dem 
kleinen Osten 3 Forellen beim begutachten meines Köders sehen zu dürfen bis sie gelangweilt abdrehten.

Bin bald durchgedreht#q#q#q 
​Hat aber sehr viel Spass gemacht und verspricht auf jedenfall
mehr.

Neben uns zwei Angler beim ersten Wurf gleich ne Meerforelle auf roter Springerfliege.


----------



## smith1337

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hi @ all, moin Tino...

waren gestern auch in Steinbeck... und warum verdammt habt ihr was gefangen und wir nicht? 

wann: gestern 9:00 - 12:30

wo: steinbeck

wer: sillomat und ich

wind: jo, um die 3btf auflandig

wasser: knapp unter 4°C

womit: blinker & spöki, farben von weiß bis schwarz/rot

was: nüschstz


@tino: wo habt ihr die beiden trutten bekommen?


----------



## sonni 2

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

                   Hi an alle und Petri zu den Schönen Fischen!!!!!!!!#6
Wo: Ostufer Kielerförde
Wer: Ich und Guido 
Wind: voll von der Seite und somit also auch raus drückend 
Womit: Blech und Wobbler 
Warum: Die Hoffnung auf Fisch 


Aber war leider die Totale null Nummer und zischen durch auch immer wieder starker Regen:v aber mal sehen was Nestes Wochenende so passier.  :vik:


----------



## GuidoOo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



sonni 2 schrieb:


> Hi an alle und Petri zu den Schönen Fischen!!!!!!!!#6
> Wo: Ostufer Kielerförde
> Wer: Ich und Guido
> Wind: voll von der Seite und somit also auch raus drückend
> Womit: Blech und Wobbler
> Warum: Die Hoffnung auf Fisch
> 
> 
> Aber war leider die Totale null Nummer und zischen durch auch immer wieder starker Regen:v aber mal sehen was Nestes Wochenende so passier.  :vik:



war aber auch wahrlich kein schönes unterfangen mit Magenkräpfen zu angeln

Naja, waren noch 6 andere angler dort, die hatten auch alle nüscht!


----------



## pepp-eric

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wo: Kembs
Wann: Heute vormittag 
Was: Steelhead von 55cm
Worauf: Seeringelwurm Muster

Die Steelhead hat alles gegeben und ordentlich Action gemacht. Es waren noch einige Blechwerfer da ohne Fang.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@tino: wo habt ihr die beiden trutten bekommen?

Hallo Smith

Wärt Ihr mal länger geblieben.Hatten so einige Anfasser.
Wie gesagt hatte mein Kumpel das Fangglück.
Ich durfte ,wie schon gesagt, drei Forellen nur blöd hinterherschauen.
So ab 15.00 uhr glaube ich.
An der Stelle wo einer von Euch ganz flach im Wasser stand,da durfte ich die drei im Wasser bewundern.Mein Kumpel fing dort die zweite.

Bis dann und vielleicht trifft man sich nochmal.


----------



## Malla

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Nach Steinbeck wollte ich zuerst auch. Habe dann aber gestern früh einen Zwischenstop in der Wohlenberger Wiek gemacht und 2 Stunden probiert. Bei NW3 und gutem Gefühl hatte ich schnell 2 um 40 auf sie BürstenwurmFliege vor dem Witch. Etwas später gegen 9:00 eine 50er vor dem Kescher....
Dann wurd es zu kalt und ich beschloss einen Abstecher nach Boltenhagen zu wagen. Keine Angler, nur ein Netz ganz weit draußen...
Abe auch keine Fische. Nach einer Stunde am ersten Riff wieder zurück in die Wiek und über die Unschlüssigkeit geärgert. Es sollte doch endlich mit der ersten maßigen Forelle seit fast einem Jahr klappen. Gegen 11:30 wieder im Wasser und gleich kontakt. In 1 Stunde 10 Forellen gelandet, davon aber nur 3 gerade über 45. Die letzten beiden hatten es geschafft gleichzeitig Fliege und Wobbler zu erwischen und kamen als Doublette in den Kescher!!! Eine war so hungrig, dass sie erst den Wobbler und dann noch die Fliege inhalierte. Zwischenzeitlich wechselte ich noch einmal die Stelle um irgendwo einen Trupp mit größeren Fischen zu finden. War aber nix.
TL, Malla


----------



## gallus

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Malla,

ich hab da ja auch schon so einiges erlebt,
aber das ist ja echt der Hammer!


Wundert mich nur,das es soviele kleine waren!|kopfkrat


----------



## hawken

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann : Heute, Fehmarn ,mit Bordi Fish N Chips.von10 bis circa 14.45 Uhr: Dazendorf Ich alleine . von circa.15.30 uhr bis 16.30.
Was: 69cm Blankes Silber.
Köder: Spöket 

Jens,schade das du nicht mehr Zeit hattest, 
War echt irre in Dazendorf, Etliche Nachläufer bei den ersten Würfen. Ich dachte ,die wolln mir inne Stiefel Beissen.
Doch dann kam doch noch ein Hammer Angriff,und die 69er Lieferte nen Geilen Drill ab.Kurz vorm kescher ,hat sie sich nochmal 15 meter Schnur genommen,mich Kribbelts immer noch.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Fettes Petri an alle Fänger.... Abolute Granatenforellen!!!!

Info: Ich habe ab morgen EINE WOCHE Urlaub... Was meint ihr wohl, was in dieser Woche gemacht wird???? #a


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Fettes Petri an alle Fänger.... Abolute Granatenforellen!!!!
> 
> Info: Ich habe ab morgen EINE WOCHE Urlaub...
> Was meint ihr wohl, was in dieser Woche gemacht wird???? #a


 
frühjahrsputz??
mathe lehrnen?
osterdeco aufstellen??

man man man pasi du musst mal wieder answasser 

petri an die fänger, sind ja schon schöne fische dabei !!

grüße

mirco


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Jupp genauso in dieser Reihenfolge und dann ab ans Wasser mein Liebär!


----------



## Marian 25469

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo Sportsfreunde.

Die Winterfischerei mit der Fliege ist schon ein hartes Brot aber dieses Wochende hatte es mal wieder geklappt.
Wir haben einen neuen Strandabschnitt gefunden, den wir mal bei der Wetterlage am Wochende ausprobieren konnten und was soll man sagen, es ist was hängengeblieben 

Hier ein paar Bilder, und der Köder, wie solls auch anders sein, PINK |supergri


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Moin 

Wann : heute vormittag 
Wo : zwischen Boltenhagen und Steinbeck 
Wind : erst so südlich , dann böig aus West
Wassertemp.: leider immer noch nur 2 -3 Grad
Was :eine kleine Mefo von ca. 35 cm , und nach recht vielen Nullnummern treibt einem
        selbst so ein Fischlein `ne Freudenträne in den Augenwinkel
Womit : Witch 30 g. recht agressiv genommen , auf Fliege nix
Warum : mal wider raus aus dem Terrarium

Bis bald mal irgendwo an der Kante

Ein Tag mit Muschelsuchen am Meer - geschenkte Zeit der Götter ...


----------



## gallus

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@Hawken!

Am 30.12 hast noch als Grünling da gestanden,
und nu puhlst du uns schon das grosze Silber vor der Nase wech..#6

Respekt und alles Gute!!!#h


----------



## Tewi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hi gallus!

und wo ist dein küstensilber?


----------



## j-c-w

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hab mich endlich auch Meerforellenmäßig entjungfert 

Nach zwei Stunden hatte ich eine kleine auf die Springerfliege, natürlich im Wasser released und beim Wurf danach sofort meine erste anständige auf Stripper 
54cm mit vielen weiten Sprüngen im Drill 
2 Würfe, 2 Fische, so könnte mir das gefallen 

Heute dann der totale Reinfall, im doppelten Sinne, Regen von oben und einmal drin lag ich auch...ausgerutscht...


----------



## gallus

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Tewi schrieb:


> hi gallus!
> 
> und wo ist dein küstensilber?




Tja,mein Lieber,

der Pirat war heut kurz auf ner ganz kleinen Insel angeln,
und ist mit nem kleinem aber feinem Abendbrot nach Hause gefahren!#h
(2cm über Masz)#h


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



gallus schrieb:


> Tja,mein Lieber,
> 
> der Pirat war heut kurz auf ner ganz kleinen Insel angeln,
> und ist mit nem kleinem aber feinem Abendbrot nach Hause gefahren!#h
> (2cm über Masz)#h





Geheimniskrämer! :q :m

Petri zur Strecke! #6


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hey Malla, #h

laß mal die Lütten in Ruhe!!! :q:q:q

Petri zu dieser Stückzahl! :m #h


----------



## gallus

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Rolf,
Geheimniskrämer?
Wo ich war,kann sich wohl sogar n Bayer an 5Fingern abzählen!|bla:


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Naja, kleine Insel!!! #6


----------



## gallus

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Viel flaches Wasser und Strömung,aber immer ohne Konkurenz..

Fragt sich nur wie lange noch?
Irgendwann stolpert der ein oder andere bestimmt mal über diesen Flecken.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



pepp-eric schrieb:


> Wo: Kembs
> Wann: Heute vormittag
> Was: Steelhead von 55cm
> Worauf: Seeringelwurm Muster
> 
> Die Steelhead hat alles gegeben und ordentlich Action gemacht. Es waren noch einige Blechwerfer da ohne Fang.


 geil geil geil |bigeyes petri heil dazu #6


----------



## Fish&Chips

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@Hawken

Hallo Mike dickes Petri (auch allen anderen Fängern) zu dem Fisch!!!

tja so ist das eben...3-4h gefischt und nichts gefangen, Ortswechsel und rums da sind sie, unsere Lieblinge. Schade das ich Heimwärts musste (heul)...aber wie sagte schon der rosarote Panther: Heute ist nicht alle Tage, ich komm wieder keine Frage!!!
PETRI euch Fängern (ein bischen Neid ist schooon vorhanden...)


----------



## Glªss|EYEs

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin moin...
waren gestern auch los.. nach dem wir nur mal sehen wollten was da so los ist, haben wir nach über neun gezählten Anglern auf dem ersten Abschnitt und drei weiteren frisch angeplünnten aufm Parkplatz Weissenhaus ganz schnell wieder verlassen. Wasser sah auch nicht gerade gut aus. Am Kembs gabs dann zwei drei leichte Attacken und einen Nachläufer in Traum-Ausmaßen. Steinwarder garnüschd... Fehmarn dann eine Mittevierziger und noch vereinzelte gaaaanz vorsichtige Attacken von Nachläufern..Fisch war also da...wollte nur leider nicht so recht.
PETRI an alle Fänger...und die, die bald wieder los kommen!


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



j-c-w schrieb:


> hab mich endlich auch Meerforellenmäßig entjungfert
> 
> Nach zwei Stunden hatte ich eine kleine auf die Springerfliege, natürlich im Wasser released und beim Wurf danach sofort meine erste anständige auf Stripper
> 54cm mit vielen weiten Sprüngen im Drill
> 2 Würfe, 2 Fische, so könnte mir das gefallen
> 
> Heute dann der totale Reinfall, im doppelten Sinne, Regen von oben und einmal drin lag ich auch...ausgerutscht...




na denn glückwunsch zur entjungferung!!!:m
ich hoffe es tat nich so sehr weh!!|supergri


----------



## Tewi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



henni82 schrieb:


> na denn glückwunsch zur entjungferung!!!:m
> ich hoffe es tat nich so sehr weh!!|supergri




eigentlich müsste das ja ein kräftiges


*TaTüüüüüTaaaTaaa

geben!!!!!*


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Tewi schrieb:


> eigentlich müsste das ja ein kräftiges
> 
> 
> *TaTüüüüüTaaaTaaa
> 
> geben!!!!!*




nee nee, das ist zu "offensichtlich" #d


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

wann: heute 09.03.2009 13.00uhr-17.00uhr

wo: geheim |supergri|supergri|supergri

wer: ich und mein alter

wind: um die 4-5btf seitlich-auflandig

wasser: 3-4 grad ganz leicht angetrübt

womit: snaps rot-schwarz 25g

was:ich eine sehr große im drill verloren eine ca.60er und eine (untermassige wieder schwimmen gelassen!!!!!!)
(papa leider nichts)schade aber auch er hätte es verdient nächstes mal papa !


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Na, da is man mal 2 Tage ausgefallen, und dann fangen Sie an allen Ecken!

Erstmal Petri allen Fängern! Habe am Sa. selbst mein Glück versucht und mir innerhalb einer Stunde einen fetten Heringsfresser von einer Erkältung eingefangen bei dem Sch...wetter. Hoffe, am nächsten WE ist alles wieder senkrecht :q


@ Stefan 08: Untermassige sticht man eigentlich nicht ab. Aber so untermassig sieht die mir ja auch nicht aus. Zumindest für SH.

RM


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

das ist doch nicht die untermassige mensch die habe ich doch wieder freigelassen die auf dem foto hat ca 60cm :mgruß stefan08


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@Reverend Mefo
finde ich nicht sehr nett was du hier schreibst 
ich würde mich erstmal erkundigen bevor du was schreibst voll zum:v
hier|krach:
Stefan 08: Untermassige sticht man eigentlich nicht ab. Aber so untermassig sieht die mir ja auch nicht aus. Zumindest für SH. 
mfg stefan08


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Sorry, das hab ich tatsächlich falsch gelesen #q Ich dachte, die 60er wäre die dicke, die Du im Drill verloren hattest ...

Nichts für ungut und noch mal ein Dickes Petri!!


RM


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

ok kann ja mal passieren wünsche dir auch viel erfolg:vik:
und dicke silberlinge#:


----------



## larsgerkens

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: heute
wo: hohwachter bucht
wer: ich
köder: snaps rot/schwarz 25g und springerfliege magnus polar
wind: west mit 4-5??
wetter: wechselhaft, mal sonnig, mal bedeckt, ließ sich gut aushalten
fänge: ne blanke 54er 

mein erster fisch dieses jahr... da war die freude umso größer.... geiler drill mit vielen sprüngen 

petri und gruß
lars


----------



## Mr. Meerforelle

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ladies and Gents,
proudly presents: 
DAS DICKE DING VOM SAMSTAG! :vik:

...ist schon eingelegt und wird kalt geräuchert!

Petri Dank


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: heute
wo: etwas südlich von Rolf´s "Badewanne" (ca. 100m) |wavey:
wer: ich
köder: Witch, orange, 20g
wind: West mit 3-4. etwas NW drehend
wetter: wechselhaft, mal sonnig, mal bedeckt, ließ sich gut aushalten
fänge: zwei Silberlinge (52 cm/ca. 1,5 kg und 45 cm/ca. 0,9 kg) :vik:

Ja, endlich nach langer Durststrecke auch mal wieder was zu melden. Habe heute meinen Chef gefragt ob ich etwas früher los kann, na und er hatte nix dagegen. :q So ca. 17.30 Uhr die erste und nach 10 Min (war gerade wieder im Wasser) die zweite.

@MFGI: Freu mich schon auf nächste Woche. Keine Bange, wir werden hier anknüpfen. #6


----------



## Stefan W.

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri zu den schönen blanken Silberbrocken. 

Ich muß wohl langsam auch mal los, es scheint ja so das die 
Meefos in fahrt kommen.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Heute 5 Mal gesilbert!!! 4 Mal auf Blech und 1 Mal auf Fliege.....

70 cm, 47 cm 46 cm, 42 cm und 36 cm!!!

2 Aussteiger ca. 50 cm und ganz locker 70 cm!!! Hatte ein wenig PIPI in den Augen, als ich die beiden fetten Mefos vor meinen Füßen verloren habe....

Dann noch 6 Bisse, die ich nicht verwerten konnte..... Ich hab gedacht ich spinne.

So soll der Angelurlaub beginnen!!!

Weitermachen....


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petiri zu den Fängen...schaut klasse aus!!! 

@Stephan: Wir fahren Samstag... dat ist mal sicher


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hab ja noch die Bilder vergessen. #q


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

petri zu den super tollen fischen:vik:


----------



## hawken

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Dickes Petri allen Fängern.


----------



## larsgerkens

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

wann: heute
wo: hohwachter bucht
wetter: wechselhaft
wind: west mit 4-5, anfangs hohe wellen
wie: snaps rot/schwarz 25g und springerfliege magnus polar
was: 56cm blankes ostseesilber

sonstiges? erst fang ich wochenlang nix und dann an zwei tagen zwei schöne fische  ... ich glaub ich muss morgen nochmal los


----------



## Tewi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

petrie zum schönen silberbarren!


----------



## hans albers

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

.. petri..

und guten appettit...

greetz
lars


----------



## eggeuser

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ dirk.steffen
na dann mal ein ganz dickes Petri zu den beiden, sehen ja echt toll aus. #6

an alle anderen Fänger natürlich auch ein Petri von mir.

viele Grüße Chris


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri zu den schönen Silbernacken!!! Die schönste Zeit des Jahres hat denn wohl begonnen. Ich will am Samstag Richtung Rügen,ich hoffe dann das ich paar schöne Fotos für euch habe|uhoh:|supergri!!! Vielleicht trifft man da so im tiefsten Osten mal ein paar Boardis. Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## GuidoOo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

PFUI! jetzt gehts hier aber ab!

Petri an alle Fänger!!!

Ich komm Samstag wieder los =)


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

petri an alle die fangen echt super die schönen silberpfeile so soll,s sein weiter so jungs#6


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri an alle Fänger,sind ja super Fische dabei...


----------



## xt10000

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

So, auf Fünen läufts jetzt richtig. Gestern gabs 3 Untermaßige, heute 3 Untermaßige plus 2 maßige! So kanns weitergehen!


----------



## Werner Kampmann

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Nach 4 Tagen am Stück ohne einen einzigen Kontakt gabs heute bei perfekten Bedingungen endlich Fisch. Wind leicht auflandig, leicht angetrübtes Wasser und herrlicher Sonneschein! Was will man mehr ?! Nach einer halben Stunde knallte es ordentlich in die Rute - und das nur ca. 5m vor mir. Es folgte ein kurzer aber knackiger Drill und eine dralle 65er lag im Kescher. Etwas später hatte ich noch einen zweiten Kontakt der sich jedoch weit draussen lösen konnte.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wer: ich und ein Freund

Wann: heute von 9.30-18.00

wo: Steinbeck

Wetter bedeckt; ab und an Sonne; trocken

Wind: westlich

wie:Snaps 20gr.rot schwarz;blau silber;Hansen Osten blau weiß 15gr. Stripper rot weiß in 15gr.

was: Mein Freund 47cm auf den Stripper; ich wieder mal nix

War aber ein schöner Angeltag.


----------



## Der Pilot

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Schöne Fische, schöne Bilder! Petri|wavey:


----------



## Weichmaul

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Allen Fängern ein dickes Petri Heil, tolle Fische!:m
Ich muß mich leider noch bis April gedulden und das bei den Fängen...............dann aber vier Tage am Stück............


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Mann mann mann ... uind ich sitz auf der arbeit....

Die saisong scheint endlich eingeläutet, die 4 grad schallmauer ist erreicht, die wassermassen sind zur umwälzung freigegeben.

sämtliche kleinstlebenwesen werden gebeten, sich umgegehend im uferbereich einzufinden und Ihre grossen freunde im schlepptau mitzunehmen.

für grosse und kleine sandaale haben wir ebenfalls eine gute nachricht: die sandbänke haben die wirtschaftskrise bislang weitestgehend unbeschadet überstanden. auf der gestrigen pressekonferenz bestätigten die vorstandssprecher die sofortige saisoneröffnung für sonnenhungrige wasserlebewesen aller art.

für die dänischen meerforellen werden in diesem frühjahr kostenlose seminare im spinn- und fliegenfischen in der eckernförder bucht angeboten! neben viel spiel und spass in unberührter natur winkt ein gemeinsames abendessen!!! anmeldung sowie kurzfristige spotinfo mit zeitangabe beim verfasser!


das orga team 4 grad.


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ich sitz auch grad auf der Arbeit #q
War trotzdem heute in Ostholstein unterwegs 
weder auf der West noch Ostküste Nix,kein Kontakt
auch andere Kollegen haben kein Fisch. #c
Na war wohl mal wieder am falschen Ort oder zur falschen Zeit unterwegs.
Petri allen Fängern. Tolle Fische #6

Ach ja :in Dahme bin Ich doch tatsächlich von der Fischereiaufsicht kontrolliert worden. Ist mir noch nie passiert.|bigeyes


----------



## Eisbär14

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ Reverend Mefo
nette Info ,nur leider können unsere silbernen Lieblinge nicht lesen.
Oder sie wollen uns verar....en.
War jetzt schon 5 mal los und was gabs .... ratet mal ???


----------



## larsgerkens

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

frische ostseeluft?


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Allen Fängern ein dickes Petri! :m

Hey Dirk, endlich hat`s geklappt. :m Und dann noch fast in "meiner" Wanne! 

War gestern auch schnell mal los. Leider außer eine Untermaßige nichts bekommen. War aber ein schöner Tag. :m
Am Vormittag wehte noch ein schöner Wind (4 bf) aus WNW und es war auch noch eine leichte Strömung vorhanden. Am Nachmittag flaute der Wind dann leider ab und die Strömung tendierte gegen null. #d

Aber noch einen "Kapitalen" abgelichtet! 

Der Tino!!!  :m


----------



## gsunderground

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

moin moin. bin seit gestern neu in eurer runde.vor allem in der,die 2009 noch ohne erfolg ist.fische in wismars erweiterten umgebung und bis auf ein paar kleinen nachläufern und vorsichtigen zupfern wars bei sechs versuchen noch nix.der seit langem schlechteste saisonstart bis jetzt. aber der fisch ist im anmarsch und in dem sinne PETRI HEIL. gsunderground


----------



## Aalonso

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

meine letzten versuche an einem sehr bekannten, immer mehr als gut besuchten strand brachten zwar einige fische hervor, lediglich die größe ließ etwas zu wünschen übrig.
dazu noch jedesmal nen nassen; meine wathose hat langsam aber stetig den geist aufgegeben
heute sollte es anders werden. es galt die neue wathose einzuweihen. also machte ich mich auf an die küste und stellte dort fest, das außer mir keine menschenseele am strand war. von ca. 15.00h -17.30h fischte ich konzentriert gute 1,5km küste ab, jedoch ohne kontakt. dabei waren die bedingungen nicht schlecht: wind schräg von hinten, wasser leicht angetrübt, leichte welle.
gegen 17.30h dann die regierung angerufen:" komme jetzt nach hause. nichts zu holen. will nur noch einmal kurz richtig weit reinwaten um sicherzugehen, das die wathose auch wirklich dicht ist!" wärend des telefonats befand ich mich bereits auf dem rückweg. dann also "bis zum hals" ins wasser und nicht wirklich motiviert ein paar würfe gemacht. beim dritten wurf ein spinnstop und beim absacken rumste es heftig in der rute. augenblicke später wälzte sich ein ahnsehnlicher silberbarren an der oberfläche. hoffentlich sitzt der haken richtig schoß es mir durch den kopf während ich versuchte den fisch von den steinen fernzuhalten.doch nach einigen heftigen fluchten zappelte selbiger schließlich in den maschen meines keschers.
somit war die neue wathose gebührend eingeweit und ein erfolgreicher angeltag wurde beendet; 73cm, 4.5kg

ach ja, ob die wathose wirklich 100%ig dicht ist kann ich nicht genau sagen|kopfkrat, hab sie wohl vor aufregung und freude etwas naß gemacht...|bigeyes

allen fängern und nichtfängern petri heil
Aalonso


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo aalonso #6petri heil zur fetten sau :q:q
die sieht so voll gefressen aus |bigeyeswas hatte die in magen kannst ja mal sagen 
lg andre 
bis zum nächsten mal  denn fischen wir mal zusammen oki doki


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Aalonso schrieb:


> allen fängern und nichtfängern petri heil
> Aalonso


 
Echt schöner Fisch.
Dauert nicht mehr lange, dann begegnet man sich nicht nur beim Zanderln.
So langsam wird Blut geleckt :q.
Bis denne !


----------



## smith1337

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@mefohunter84: dann waren wir wohl in der gleichen ecke gestern... den "kapitalen" haben wir gestern auch noch gesehen...sowie 3 silberne am gürtel von 2 Anglern... bei uns von 16:15-18:45 nix zu vermelden....


----------



## Thomas090883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Man man man....
Die Strecke der Kapitalen scheint ja kein Ende zu nehmen.
Zur Zeit scheint ja echt ein richtiger run zu sein.

Petri allen Fängern


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

schmuckes teil,aalonso...petri #6


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

petri zur mastsau:vik:

ossi am we geben wir an meckpomms küste ordentlich gas!!!
die ganze woche sind hier schon jeden tag fische rausgekommen!!!!:m


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Fettes Petri Aalonso..geiles Ding...


hast gleich ausgenutzt das ich wegen Fieber nicht mitkommen  konnte  ...lach


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Rhöde schrieb:


> So langsam wird Blut geleckt :q.


Mööönnnnnsch Rhödiiii !!!!!
Sag nicht Du bist jetzt auch infiziert ???????
Wäre aber ne coole Nummer. #6


----------



## bieger

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Na;fische gucken!


----------



## Angelgeiler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: heute 8.00-10.30 Uhr
Wo: Süssau
Wer: Ich alleine, keine Menschenseele weit und breit
Wind: schräg von achtern
Köder: Alles was die Köderbox zu bieten hatte
Fänge: Mal wieder ne Nullnummer

Das Wetter war zwar gut, die Sonne kam ab und zu mal durch aber es ließ sich keine Forelle verführen. Schade aber die milden Tage kommen ja zum we wieder richtig


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Aalonso schrieb:


> meine letzten versuche an einem sehr bekannten, immer mehr als gut besuchten strand brachten zwar einige fische hervor, lediglich die größe ließ etwas zu wünschen übrig.
> dazu noch jedesmal nen nassen; meine wathose hat langsam aber stetig den geist aufgegeben
> heute sollte es anders werden. es galt die neue wathose einzuweihen. also machte ich mich auf an die küste und stellte dort fest, das außer mir keine menschenseele am strand war. von ca. 15.00h -17.30h fischte ich konzentriert gute 1,5km küste ab, jedoch ohne kontakt. dabei waren die bedingungen nicht schlecht: wind schräg von hinten, wasser leicht angetrübt, leichte welle.
> gegen 17.30h dann die regierung angerufen:" komme jetzt nach hause. nichts zu holen. will nur noch einmal kurz richtig weit reinwaten um sicherzugehen, das die wathose auch wirklich dicht ist!" wärend des telefonats befand ich mich bereits auf dem rückweg. dann also "bis zum hals" ins wasser und nicht wirklich motiviert ein paar würfe gemacht. beim dritten wurf ein spinnstop und beim absacken rumste es heftig in der rute. augenblicke später wälzte sich ein ahnsehnlicher silberbarren an der oberfläche. hoffentlich sitzt der haken richtig schoß es mir durch den kopf während ich versuchte den fisch von den steinen fernzuhalten.doch nach einigen heftigen fluchten zappelte selbiger schließlich in den maschen meines keschers.
> somit war die neue wathose gebührend eingeweit und ein erfolgreicher angeltag wurde beendet; 73cm, 4.5kg
> 
> ach ja, ob die wathose wirklich 100%ig dicht ist kann ich nicht genau sagen|kopfkrat, hab sie wohl vor aufregung und freude etwas naß gemacht...|bigeyes
> 
> allen fängern und nichtfängern petri heil
> Aalonso


 
DU bist mir echt n kumpel... :g

du sollst doch bescheidgeben wenn du an die küste willst, dann komm ich mit, weißt du doch...
und dann kommt auch noch wieder so´n |bigeyes fisch aus´m wasser...

aalonso, du hast da ne nase für, hut ab!!

grüße

mirco


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ich werde morgen auch das erste mal 2009 an die Küste fahren,werde berichten wie es gelaufen ist...


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ Aalonso #h

Ein fettes *Petri Heil* zu diesem tollen Fisch! :m


----------



## swip

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hier wird man ja schon vom Betrachten der Fangmeldungen mefosüchtig. Petri den Fängern und lasst noch für die Woche vor Ostern rund um Fehmarn ein paar übrig, damit ich meine Mefoentjungferung erleben kann ;-).

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Heute 2 Mal gesilbert!!!

1x 57 cm und 1x 54 cm sehr gut im Futter.....

Mehrere Nachläufer gehabt... Es rockt anständig....

Weitermachen... #6


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri,zu Euren Silberlingen#6.Ich will morgen auch los... nur wohin|uhoh:??? Heute habe ich 3Mefos von meinem Kollegen zum begutachten vorgelegt bekommen!!!2mal knapp 50cm und 1mal 62cm und das auf meiner Heimstrecke....unerhört.|evil:. Ich hatte mir eigentlich für morgen Rügen vorgenommen...aber nu.??? Vielleicht hat ja einer ne Idee Fischland oder Rügen??? Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Aalonso

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

so jetzt gibts wieder von mirco aufs dach, weil ich wieder allein los war!|krach:
heute 7.30-12.00, 4 mal silber alle ca. 45cm, einige nachläufer gleicher größe.
kurios: eine forelle 70+ spielte regelrecht mit meinem blinker genau vor meinen füßen, ohne zuzupacken. ging fast eine min. lang. bewegte den blinker nur durch die rutenspitze hin und her und die forelle immer hinterher.

heute 15.30-18.00 zwei von 45, eine gute verloren.
bissen alle dicht am grund und ausschließlich beim absacken.

ach ja hatte noch einige sandaale als nachläufer, echt süß. die suchten wohl deckung hinterm blinker#c

allen fängern und nichtfängern petri heil


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Aalonso schrieb:


> so jetzt gibts wieder von mirco aufs dach, weil ich wieder allein los war!|krach:


 

genau!!! trotzdem petri...:m
aber mach dir nix draus, ich musste heute das Boot für nächstes WE klarmachen...
Polieren, und letzte strippen fürn AP legen..
Morgen den rest und sonntag die kalibrierung des AP...
werd evtl sonntag nochmal kurz ne runde ans wasser, ansonsten ist nächstes WE trollingtreffen und ab dem WE geht´s dann jedes WE nach Rügen!
Werd die Fänge auch nicht posten, nicht das sich sonst wieder jemand beschwert...

grüße

mirco


----------



## seatrout61

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Heute am geheimsten Geheimplatz einmal gesilbert. :m

Die schlanke 56er ging auf Springerfliege und beendete schlagartig meine beeindruckende Nullnummernserie. :l

Dafür durfte sie mir anschließend aus der Hand gleiten...every year the same procedure


----------



## Tewi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@blitz wo willste das denn noch überall posten???? hier ist es verkehrt!!! das nervt!|krach:


----------



## Bellyboater

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@blitz.128

Versuchs am Besten mal hier!


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moinsen,

allen Fängern ein herzliches "Petri Heil" !!!

Ich hätte mich ja heute auch gerne zu den Reihen der Fänger gesellt aber dat wurde nix.

Strand: Weißenhaus

Angelzeit: 4.00h - 7.30 h 
ab ca. 6.00h "Kirmes mit Würstchenbude" 

Fische: Nix, Null, Nada

Köder: Blech + Beifänger

Morgen ist ja auch noch ein Tag !!!

Schönes WE und Tight lines

Stephan


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri den Fängern.

Heute bei mir von 7.00 - 15.00 Uhr nix.

Bernd


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Schutenpiet und ich haben heute auch eine Nullnummer hingelegt.... Witzig war, dass die Mefos unsere Blinker immer angestubs haben, so dass wir teilweise den Kontakt zum Köder verloren haben... Bisse hatten wir aber nur 2...


----------



## mullet64

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger.
War heute von 10-12:30 und 16:00-18:00 los (Diedrichshagen). Es standen viele Leute im Wasser, aber anscheinend bei allen NIX.
Aber morgen gehts trotzdem wieder los...
Gruß
Mullet


----------



## GuidoOo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Heute war Vereinsangeln-.-
18 mann und 0 Fisch, ich glaube das sagt alles#q
Naja morgen gehts wieder los!


----------



## gallus

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo,

heute in der Wismarbucht gut gefangen.

2 ca 40cm(released)
1 mal 46cm
1 mal 50cm
1 mal 70cm


Die 3 gröszeren Fische waren wohl sehr hungrig,
Blinker guckten nur knapp aus dem Maul..


----------



## Thomas090883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri den Fängern,
Wer: Ich und Henni82
Wo: Stoltera/Meeschendorf
Wann: Den ganzen Tag
Wetter/Wind: Anfangs bedeckt, später Sonne pur,leichte Welle und zum Abend A****glatt.
Wasser: Klar

vermelde ne fette Nullnummer.
Diesmal im wunderschönen.....aber anscheinend fischleeren ....Meckpomm.
Zuerst Stoltera von 7oo-14oo, kein Kontakt. Anschließend Meeschendorf, bis auf vermeidliche Anstupser ebenso nix. Zu guter letzt wieder Stoltera, wo laut Meldung um und bei 50 Angler über den Tag verteilt, nix an Fisch ans Licht brachten.
Tja so kam es wie es kommen musste....bis 18oo, kein Kontakt.

Aber.....ich komme wieder.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## woern1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Heute auf Fehmarn, 14.30 - 17.30 h, Bojendorfer Strand,

auf verschiedene Blinker: nix

Kamen noch 2 Angler von Wallnau rübergewatet, soweit ich das mitgekriegt habe: Auch nix.

werner


----------



## Tewi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

petri allen fängern#6

@gallus sagmal sp.....st Du? wir wollten doch zusammen mefo´s fangen!!!!|krach:
oder haste jetzt dein geheimköder ausgepackt?:r
ne mal im ernst petri heil für die schönen mefo´s gallus!!!!:vik:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

petri,gallus :m has fein mogt #6


----------



## gallus

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hab mir heut auch jaaaaaanz viel Mühe gegeben!


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

gallus fettes petri heil an dich #6 schöne strecke 
lg andre


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Fettes Petri Gallus so einen Feldzug macht man nicht jeden Tag

PS: ach mühe geben muß man sich.....werde ich mir merken fürs nächste Mal!


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri den Fängern !
Wer: Ich und Papa
Wo:13.00-15.30uhr Wulfen 16.30-19.15 WSH
Wann: Heute14.03.09
Wetter/Wind: Anfangs Sonne später Regen ,leichte Welle und zum Abend Ententeich
Wasser: Klar :v
 nichts glatte null !!!  egal so ist das halt wird wieder besser#6


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Gallus mein Freund! Petri!

Ich habe einen schönen Tag am Meer verbracht und hatte dasselbe schöne Ergenis wie Stefan. Nix, Null uuuuund NADA!


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Dönnerschlach, Gallus |bigeyes |bigeyes |bigeyes

Wenn Du nicht gerade "Handys-versenken" spielst, gehst Du also richtig angeln  :q

Nein, im Ernst - gut gemacht, min Besten #6

Dickes Petri Heil :m



@ Sundvogel

Laat Di dat nich verdreeten, för Di schient de Sünn ook mool weer


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ Gallus : Dickes Petri auch aus Gr.Grönau 
Piet


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@Gallus:  Petri - sauberes Ding!!!

Schönen Sonntag und Gruß

Stephan


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Gestern NULL!


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

|gr: Bei mir gestern ein paar Stupser, ein Anfasser, und ein Nachläufer....nix gehakt..aber so ist Angeln gelle
Piet


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Mööönsch Piet..Wo warts du denn unterwegs 

@Gallus: feines Ding...Petri!!


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

petri gallus....:vik:
mensch da waren thomas und ich ja leider auf der falschen ecke#q!
ossi... du hast ja garnichts von der robbe geschrieben, die uns zum abend hin besuchte und bei jedem angler nen stop einlegte!

petri allen anderen fängern#h


----------



## sonni 2

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ein fettes *Petri Heil*  an alle Fänger :m macht so weiter #h


----------



## Khaane

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Gallus mein Freund! Petri!
> 
> Ich habe einen schönen Tag am Meer verbracht und hatte dasselbe schöne Ergenis wie Stefan. Nix, Null uuuuund NADA!



Servus Uli,

jepp, eigentlich hat alles gepasst - Aber offensichtlich hat Petrus vergessen uns bei den Mefos anzumelden. |kopfkrat

Wenn man sich die gestrigen Fangergebnisse so anschaut, dann hatten die Mefos gestern Urlaub.


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ Gallus, #h

Auch von mir ein dickes *Petri Heil* !!!

Waren gestern auch in der Wismarer Bucht unterwegs.
Von morgens 08:00 Uhr bis 10:30 Uhr an der Westseite ,
dann von 12:00 Uhr bis 17:00 Uhr an der Südost Seite .
Vormittags mit 5 Anglern ohne Fischkontakt! |bigeyes
Null Strömung und relativ leichter Wind aus Süd.
Nachmittags mit 3 Anglern auch ohne Fischkontakt. #d

Sach mal Gallus, warst du vor uns auf den Stellen? |kopfkrat :q


----------



## GuidoOo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

heute kieler förde, wasser klar, von 8:30 bis 12  uhr!
Ebenfalls nichts-.-
Dafür konnte meine Watweste mal zeigen ,ob sie wirklich wasserdicht ist =)
Scheiss Steine!


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Khaane schrieb:


> Servus Uli,
> 
> jepp, eigentlich hat alles gepasst - Aber offensichtlich hat Petrus vergessen uns bei den Mefos anzumelden. |kopfkrat
> 
> Wenn man sich die gestrigen Fangergebnisse so anschaut, dann hatten die Mefos gestern Urlaub.



Hast recht, an uns hat es wohl nicht gelegen. Es war trotzdem ein netter Tag am Wasser, wenn nix geht, dann entschädigt das "Seele baumeln lassen" am blauen Meer für vieles.

Ja, ja so sind sie die Mefo-Angler - hoffnungslos romantisch.


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri den Erfolgreicheren !

Nachtrag zu Sa.

Wo: Steinbeck rechts weg 
Wann: Na gestern doch - so von 13.00 bis zum letzten Büchsenlicht
Wasser/Wind: ersteres Gin-klar und etwas über 4 Grad , Wind zu vernachlässigen ,
                   Dorfteichniveau
Womit: Blinker , das ganze Arsenal ; Fliege
Was: Null komma Nix , und so gings wohl den meisten , von Hören-sagen -Fischen wollen  wir hier mal nicht erst anfangen .


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wankenhagen gestern dito. Nur ein Fliegenfischer, der ein Vollbad genommen hat.


----------



## j-c-w

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hey,

gestern liefs bei uns (Kumpel und ich) echt gut, 4 Meerforellen und zwei Bisse 
Größte ca 60 cm |supergri


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wir waren gestern zu dritt auf Fehmarn.Erst Wallnau,dann Meschendorf und dann Teichhof,wir hatten nicht einen Biss...Echt unglaublich,wir haben von morgens halb acht bis nachmittags fünf Uhr gefischt.


----------



## nilz

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ich war am WE in und um Heiligenhafen unterwegs,man das ist da ja noch so was von tot.Wo stecken denn die bloß die dicken Fische?
Viele Angler und keine Fische habe ich gesehen...tja kann ja nur besser werden  #h.

N.


----------



## Blechkate

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo,

da es an den Ostseestränden ja zum Teil zugeht wie beim Heringsangeln, zieht es uns jetzt wieder öfter zum Mefoangeln an die Schlei.
Heute gab es eine silberblanke Meerforelle mit 44cm für meine Frau. Mehrere Anfasser gab es dazu. Schade , das ich mich dafür entschieden hatte die Couch zu bewachen. 
Von mir ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Hommi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Leute
Allen Fängern ein freundliches PETRI!!! #6
Heute Eckernförder Bucht!
Kein Zupfer,kein Fisch....einfach nur Nöx!!!

Ach ja! Muss mich wohl noch kurz vorstellen?!#h
ICh gehöre zur Mefo-fischenden Minderheit.

Dachte ich wäre heut mal dran mit Fisch, das hatte aber niemand den Mefo´s erzählt!!


----------



## Stefan6

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Heute Bereich Hohenfelde,null Nummer:m


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



macmarco schrieb:


> Mööönsch Piet..Wo warts du denn unterwegs
> 
> Du warst doch mit zum Bilder machen...|rolleyes wann stellst Du die endlich rein ?
> Piet


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



j-c-w schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> gestern liefs bei uns (Kumpel und ich) echt gut, 4 Meerforellen und zwei Bisse
> Größte ca 60 cm |supergri


Moin,Männers wir haben uns gestern unterhalten. Bei mir lief es gestern nicht so gut.....aber heute an gleicher Stelle zu dritt SECHZEHN!!!! MEFOS, Junge Junge Junge das war GEIEEEEL|uhoh:|supergri!!! Einige dürfen natürlich wieder schwimmen ist ja klar.Köder war heute hansen fight Grün/Gelb. Also vielleicht sieht man sich mal wieder.PS:Gute stelle wa.Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## woern1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Heute Nachmittag auf Fehmarn: Marienleuchte --> nix, Wasser ist schön klar, die See ruhig, das Wetter naja..
aber das wird noch.

#h

werner


----------



## j-c-w

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Moin,Männers wir haben uns gestern unterhalten. Bei mir lief es gestern nicht so gut.....aber heute an gleicher Stelle zu dritt SECHZEHN!!!! MEFOS, Junge Junge Junge das war GEIEEEEL|uhoh:|supergri!!! Einige dürfen natürlich wieder schwimmen ist ja klar.Köder war heute hansen fight Grün/Gelb. Also vielleicht sieht man sich mal wieder.PS:Gute stelle wa.Gruß vom Fischland!!!


 
junge junge, dass geht da ja ganz schön ab 
gratuliere


----------



## GuidoOo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Moin,Männers wir haben uns gestern unterhalten. Bei mir lief es gestern nicht so gut.....aber heute an gleicher Stelle zu dritt SECHZEHN!!!! MEFOS, Junge Junge Junge das war GEIEEEEL|uhoh:|supergri!!! Einige dürfen natürlich wieder schwimmen ist ja klar.Köder war heute hansen fight Grün/Gelb. Also vielleicht sieht man sich mal wieder.PS:Gute stelle wa.Gruß vom Fischland!!!



|bigeyesWhat!?
Wie groß waren sie denn?
16...das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen!
Ist ja besser als im Fo-Puff


----------



## jon granada

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri an alle Fänger!

Was geht denn auf Rügen momentan, ist ja nicht viel zu erfahren. Bald werde ich endlich mal wieder dort ans Wasser kommen...
Ab morgen kann ich mich wenigstens wieder mit den Süßwasservarianten vorwärmen.

Gruß aus dem Rheinland!


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Genau 9Stk. haben wir dann mitgenommen.Es waren alle so zw.35 u. 55cm lang.Die haben alle direkt vor den Füßen gebissen an der Kante vom trüben zum klaren Wasser.Alle hatten ne Menge Tobsen im Magen.Die Bisse kamen fast nur beim absacken.Die untermaßigen wurden natürlich im Wasser wieder befreit.Also das war heute rein doll, sowas haben wir auch noch nie erlebt!!! Das Wetter war Heute auch echt genial mit schöner leichter Welle und auflandigem Wind.Also ich wünsch allen was! Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Na dann mal dickes Petri den Fängern!

Ich muss mich leider ebenfalls in die Reihe der (anscheinend doch recht vielen) Nichtfänger dieses WE einreihen. War am Samstach morgen bei der Bootsrampe neben dem Bächle , schönstes Wetter aber nicht eine Flosse zu sehen bekommen.  Interessant war auch, dass ich von meinem Stein aus das Wasser vor mir recht gut sehen konnte, und da war ebenfalls noch überhaupt nichts los. Keine Tangläufre, keine Tobste...Was sollten also die Forellen dort? Anscheindend war der Trick am Wochenende, die Tobse zu suchen, und dann zu kassieren. Aber jagene Möven waren ebesowenig zu sehen wie Taucher. Nur Eiderenten, und die verraten nichts...Um mich herum noch ca. 6 weitere Frühaufsteher, die aber während meiner Anwesenheit anscheinend auch keinen Fischkontakt hatten...Wär ich man Freitag gefahren |supergri

Felix


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Also die Ortsangaben wo gerade nichts läuft sind ja sehr genau. Wenn es irgendwo läuft, gibts keine Ortsangaben. Der Ort muß ja nicht direkt gennant werden. Kieler Förde etc. reicht ja schon. Nur was soll ich mit den zB. 16 Stück anfangen. Ausgenommen natürlich ein Petri zu wünschen. Aber irgendwie riecht das nach selbstberäucherung. 

*Bitte doch mal für andere Petrijünger verwertbare Infos posten.*


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Heute 1 Mal gesilbert!!!

Ne süsse 39,9iger wollte raus. Hab sie zurück geschickt...

Weitermachen...#6


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Liebe Kollegen wir drei waren ja nicht die einzigen die sich bereichert haben...! Da waren noch paar Blechwerfer unterwegens die haben auch ihre Fischlein heim getragen#6.Dabei war auch ne schöne von ca.65cm.Also zw.Rostock und Rügen ist zur Zeit die Forelle los...|bigeyes:q.Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## MaikP

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9 !!* 
*Wann:*14.3 und 15.3
*Wer:* Freund und ich
*Wo:* Großenbroder Fähre,Staberhuk,15.3 Strukkamphuk
*Womit:* Blinker und Springerfliege
*Wetter:*14.3 nachmittags sonnig, 15.3 morgens ein wenig Regen dann diesig und Nebel
*Wasser:*klar 
*Wind:* 14.3 sehr wenig aus Süd,15.3 morgens aus West dann leichter Nordwestwind
*Was:*15.3 morgens bei noch Westwind 43er Mefo

Der Fisch hatte neben 2 Sandaalen auch einen Fischbandwurm in sich.Wer kann mir was zum Verzehr sagen?
Oder wo finde ich was darüber im Board?


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Kannst Du bedenkenlos geniessen....aber erst den Wurm raus:q
Piet


----------



## flexxxone

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xt10000 schrieb:


> So, auf Fünen läufts jetzt richtig. Gestern gabs 3 Untermaßige, heute 3 Untermaßige plus 2 maßige! So kanns weitergehen!




kann ich leider nich bestätigen... :c

war mit meinem Vater vom 07. bis zum 13. auf Fünen... ein einziger Biss bei Galsklint und das war's...

angeblich soll ja im Odense Fjord zwischen 07. und 11. richtig was los gewesen sein - nur bei uns nich

wir waren in Strib, in Galsklint, unter den beiden Brücken bei Middelfart, in Roileklint, Baring und Vejlby Strand, auf Helnaes und im Odense Fjord aber außer diesem einen Biss - nüscht #c

wahrscheinlich haben wir auf der falschen Seite angefangen...#
an dem 13. waren bestimmt 40-50 Angler unterwegs - hab aber nur drei gesehen die jeweils einen Fisch gefangen haben...

dachte eigentlich, dass es warm genug gewesen sein müsste...

na ja, muss ich wohl nochmal ein paar tausend Würfe machen... nächstes Jahr.


also dann Petri an alle Fänger und weiterhin viel Glück!

flexxx


----------



## optimax

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann : Samstag 14.03.09
Wo : Kiel
Was : Nichts aber dafür gleich alle die wir getroffen haben
Womit : Fliege 
Wasser : arschkalt ca. 3,5 grad
Wind : aus südlichen Richtungen
wenn das Wetter es zuläßt werde ich wohl am komenden We mal einen Gedanken an die Ost-ostsee verschwenden.
petri für alle Fänger !!
oliver


----------



## surfer93

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann:15.3.
Wer: KielerKarl und ich
Wo: Kieler Innenförde
Womit: Fight in rot schwarz, spiro und wurm
Wetter: bedeckt, nebel, teilweise nieselregen
Wasser: klar 
Wind: unterschiedlich star, aber in die förde rein
Was: KielerKarl 3 Stück(größte55cm) und eine verloren, ich 0... nur ein nächläufer und eine verloren
Lief sehr gut... mussten leider schon ziemlich früh aufhören.. sonst wäre für mich vllt. auch noch eine drin gewesen.. das nächste mal vllt....


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann:15.3.
Wer: Ich mal ganz alleine und in geheimer Mission unterwegs:q
Wo:HB danach BD inner Bucht
Womit:Snaps in rot schwarz,Boss weiß mit Pink und Springerfliege 

Wasser: 5cm kalt

Was:73er eiskaltes Ostseesilber und  noch ne schöne 54er.
       41er durfte wieder schwimmen.#hBis sie größer ist.

Nächste Woche Urlaub mal sehen was noch geht#6.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Na dann mal Petri! *neid*


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Freelander schrieb:


> Wann:15.3.
> Wer: Ich mal ganz alleine und in geheimer Mission unterwegs:q
> Wo:HB danach BD inner Bucht
> Womit:Snaps in rot schwarz,Boss weiß mit Pink und Springerfliege
> 
> Wasser: 5cm kalt
> 
> Was:73er eiskaltes Ostseesilber und  noch ne schöne 54er.
> 41er durfte wieder schwimmen.#hBis sie größer ist.
> 
> Nächste Woche Urlaub mal sehen was noch geht#6.




Alter warum muss ich davon ausm AB erfahren??? Das kann doch nicht sein! |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Svenno 02

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Schließe mich meinem Vorredner an!

Petri an alle Fänger!#h

In 2 Wochen gehts auch bei mir los, dann wird geangelt bis der Arzt kommt:m

LG Svenno


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

gibs hier keine fangmeldungen mehr???


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



henni82 schrieb:


> gibs hier keine fangmeldungen mehr???



 Schon wieder einer, der nix zu melden hat :q
Piet


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Aktuelle SMS-Fangmeldung:

Wann: vor 10 Minuten :q
Wer: Mein Dad + Kunde
Wo: Im Wasser
Womit: "Marzipanschweinchen" 
Wetter: Porno
Wasser: klar 
Wind: Nord 2 - 3
Was: 2 x 70 cm und dick wie Gerda :vik:

Foto folgt...


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

diese woche war woll fast keiner los oder warum gibt es keine fangmeldungen mehr|kopfkrat
morgen geht es wieder nach ostholstein mal schauen was die
silberlinge machen die wetter meldungen versprechen viel#:wünsche euch allen noch viele dicke fische


----------



## djoerni

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

digges petri an jose und den kunden! schönes ding!


----------



## skatefreak

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hey gehört hier auch ausm fluss die fänge rein?? =)

Liebe Grüße Daniel


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Kleiner Nachtrag und Bilderz |uhoh: !!!

Mein Dad 5 |bigeyes und unser Kunde 3 #6 !!!


----------



## Thomas090883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Schöne Fische und dann auch noch mit der Fliegenpeitsche....... Petri dazu.
Aber irgendwann bin auch ich Fliegenpeitschenentschneidert...

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Tewi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

petrei zum schönen silber!!!!


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



skatefreak schrieb:


> hey gehört hier auch ausm fluss die fänge rein?? =)
> 
> Liebe Grüße Daniel



Na immer her mit den Mefos


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Feine Sache !!!!!Dickes Petri zu den Fängen


----------



## skatefreak

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Dickes Petri Marcel.

Das sind ja richtig tolle Fische :m

So war jetzt vorgestern und gestern an "unserem" Fluss mit meinem Bruder #6
Vorgestern ging eigentlich richtig gut los. Nach 5 Minuten fischen, war die erste Mefo auch schon an der Angel und mit 65 cm ein wirklich toller und vor allem dicker Fisch :q I-wie konnte die sich dann aber doch selbst befreien |rolleyes
Danach ging i-wie aber nichts mehr, was wahrscheinlich auch daran lag, dass wir die ganze Zeit jemandem hinterhergedackelt sind:v na ja was soll man machen

Dann gings gestern aber nochmal los. Erster Wurf gleiche Stelle wieder ne 65er,die erstmal am Hochwassermesser ausgemessen wurde :q Die durfte uns auch mit nach Hause begleiten und mutiert im Kühlschrank momentan zu Graved Lachs:m

Knappe 50 Meter oberhalb holt dann auch mein Bruder eine raus. Silber gefärbt ein toller Fisch, der auch mit nach Hause kam. (Falls jetzt kommentare kommen, von wegen catch & release... finde ich auch besser, aber Fische mitnehmen ist auch ok|wavey und angesichts der Tatsache, dass wir die beiden Fische dann zuhause vergleichen konnten und es sehr wahrscheinlich ist, dass die vermutliche Mefo meines Bruders ein Lachs ist, was man an den Unterschieden erkennen konnte, ist es sehr hilfreich gewesen, dass wir beide mitgenommen haben. Auch dieser Fisch hatte 65 cm.

Nun ging mein Bruder wieder zum Auto, ich angelte weiter.
Ich traf noch einen Angler mit sohn ( sehr nett die beiden) und wir unterhielten uns kurz.
In einer Kurve dann ne richtig schöne rangekriegt. Hatte sie in kurzer Zeit schon zum Landen bereit, aber da ging sie richtig ab:m Knappe 20 Meter zog sie ab. Nach ca. 15 Minuten konnte mein Bruder, der mittlerweile wieder hinzu kam, sie landen. Danke nochmal an die Angler die uns ihren Kescher liehen. Ein wirklich schöner Fisch mit ~78cm und meine bisher größte Mefo.

Keine 50 Meter oberhalb dann den nächsten Fisch ~70 cm. Es schien für mich zu laufen.:qIch riss meinen Spinner allerdings danach ab und mein Bruder fischte weiter. Ich guckte noch zu. Er hatte noch einen Nachläufer und einen kurzen Drill, die dann aber ausstieg.

Alles in Allem ein wunderschöner Tag bei super wetter.
Ach ja Fotos hab ich noch nicht auf dem Rechner, aber die werden nachgereicht 

Mfg Daniel#h


----------



## Living Dead

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Freu mich schon auf die Fotos :m


----------



## Kleiner Dorsch

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Langsam gehts in die heisse PHASE;
Petrie zu den Trutten.

Muss leider bis nächste Woche warten.
Aber dann......#a#a#a#a#a#a:q


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

:gda mein chef ein gutes herz hat :g und meinte ich soll mal eine fette sau fangen (heringsfresser)werde ich morgen um 4uhr auf der autobahn sein :g ich wünsche euch morgen ein netten arbeitstag :m
lg andre


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> :gda mein chef ein gutes herz hat :g und meinte ich soll mal eine fette sau fangen (heringsfresser)werde ich morgen um 4uhr auf der autobahn sein :g ich wünsche euch morgen ein netten arbeitstag :m
> lg andre



Dann hau mal rein Andre- ich gönn sie dir !!!

Allen fängern: "Petri Heil!!!"

Gruß Stephan


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

petri zu den schicken mefos:m


na denn viel glück du stinkstiefel|supergri und schön bilder reinstellen!bei mir hats ja leider letztes we nich sein sollen.

diese we kann ich leider nicht los, wegen feierlichkeiten und entgegennahme des preises für fisch des jahres 08  :vik:

grüsse


----------



## skatefreak

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

So hier die versprochenen Fotos #h


----------



## Fastroller

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Skatefreak,

geh doch bitte skaten und lass die Fische in Ruhe. Den Rest erspar ich mir.....


Du befischts ausgemergelte Absteiger im Fluss. Verschone uns bitte mit Bildern, die sind einfach zum :v:v:v


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ich wusste das es kommt.... Bitte jetzt keine Diskusionen... Es sind mittlerweile schön viele Fangmeldungen hier und diese müssen wir jetzt nicht wieder mit einer Flut von den Postings unterbrechen


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ich war  viele Jahre im Oldesloer Verein und wir haben viel getan für den erhalt und den wiederaufstieg der Meerforelleund nicht erst sein ein paar Jahren ich Rede von vor 30 Jahren.
Wir habne gerne auf die Fische in der Trave gefischt aber auch für den Bestand mehr getan wie entnommen.
Wer von den Leuten die andere regelmäßig in die Schranken weisen hat das denn?

Für euch ist selbstverständlich das der Fisch da ist ....klar.........super

Nur auf Meerforelle fischen kann wohl jeder und auch wenn ich meine eigenen Gesetzmäßigkeiten habe seit vielen Jahren und nur noch im Meer fische werde ich mich nicht dazu hinreißen lassen jungen Anglern nicht die gleiche Chance einzuräumen wie ich sie auch hatte.

Fischer und Stellnetzte und sonstiges schenke ich mir mal..............

Verdammt lasst mal die Kirche im Dorf!


----------



## bewillknevill

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri an(fast) alle Fänger!
Kann mal wieder nur 2nullnummern melden, aber ist ja nur gut für euch, ich fang euch wenigstens die fiscxhe nicht weg!#q


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Meerforellenfan schrieb:


> Ich war viele Jahre im Oldesloer Verein und wir haben viel getan für den erhalt und den wiederaufstieg der Meerforelleund nicht erst sein ein paar Jahren ich Rede von vor 30 Jahren.
> Wir habne gerne auf die Fische in der Trave gefischt aber auch für den Bestand mehr getan wie entnommen.
> Wer von den Leuten die andere regelmäßig in die Schranken weisen hat das denn?
> 
> Für euch ist selbstverständlich das der Fisch da ist ....klar.........super
> 
> Nur auf Meerforelle fischen kann wohl jeder und auch wenn ich meine eigenen Gesetzmäßigkeiten habe seit vielen Jahren und nur noch im Meer fische werde ich mich nicht dazu hinreißen lassen jungen Anglern nicht die gleiche Chance einzuräumen wie ich sie auch hatte.
> 
> Fischer und Stellnetzte und sonstiges schenke ich mir mal..............
> 
> Verdammt lasst mal die Kirche im Dorf!


 

Jau, kann ich bestätigen. In meinem Verein ( Bad Bramstedt ), ist der Beitag zwar fürs Jahr zu entrichten. Aber die Schonzeit ist vom 1ter Sep. bis zum 1ten März. Also 6 Monate nix mit angeln und das der Mefo wegen. Ich bin dort nur noch wegen der Aufzucht Mitglied. Wenn die also mal einen Aussteiger erwischen, sei`s ihnen gegönnt. Meistens bekommt man dort so weit oben, überhaupt sehr selten eine.

#h


----------



## Der Pilot

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Meerforellenfan#6


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Aufgrund zahlreicher PM`s hier mal ein Bild vom Marzipanschweinchen :vik: ...


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ok, hier ist Sie :m...


----------



## Maok

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hmmmmmmmmmmm.... :q


----------



## Glªss|EYEs

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Jeder der die Strecken dort oder allgem. Meerforellen im Fluss befischt ist zwangsläufig in einem anliegendem Angelverein und steuert so grundsätzlich zum Erhalt dieser wundervollen Art bei. Jeder der das nicht ist und lediglich entnimmt, sollte seine berechtigte Meinung dazu deutlich dezenter äußern. Unser Verein, in dem auch SKATEFREAK ist, hat allein in 2008 seine "nur" 2,5 km lange Strecke mit über 600.000 Meerforellen und Lachsen besetzt.......
Zum eigentlichen Thema: Gestern an der Kyst ging leider nüschd, so wie bei allen anderen die wir trafen.. Trotzdem ein schöner Tag mit viel Sonne und Entspannung, und gut für den Bestand.....

Und jetzt noch ein "leckeres" Foto, schwimmt natürlich wieder, so wie die meisten die von den Kollegen gefangen werden...

Gruß an alle "Entspannten" MefoSüchtigen


----------



## skatefreak

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Sooooo.... Da kam ja mächtig Kritik...#t

Nur um eins klar zu stellen: Ich weiß, dass viele Leute es nicht gut finden, auf Absteiger zu fischen. Wer den Thread gelesen hat, weiß, dass ich vorher gefragt habe, ob ich die Fänge aus dem Fluss reinstellen soll oder nicht. Da es um diese Jahreszeit fast ausschließlich Absteiger sind, die man fängt, hättet ihr ja sagen können, dass ich es sein lassen soll. 
Aber es kam ja sogar die Antwort, dass ich den Bericht schreiben solle. Alle die das nicht wollten, hätten dies sagen können.

@Meerforellenfan: Das ist toll, dass du dich für diese tollen Fische eingesetzt hast, ich tu es aber auch und helfe beim Besatz.

Außerdem schwimmen alle Fische, bis auf die zwei ersten. Die Situation, dass wir zwei Fische mitnehmen, ist eh sehr selten und wir achten auf den Bestand, aber dieser ist außerordentlich gut.

@Fastroller: Du solltest mal deinen Ausdruck beachten und für einen erwachsenen Menschen ist dies echt blöde gewesen. Aber jeder hat mal einen schlechten Tag erwischt.#h

Sooo... jetzt endlich Schluss mit dem Ärger. Dieser Beitrag war nur als Rechtfertigung für alle gedacht und wieder zurück zu den Fischen

@glass eyes: Toller Fisch und Danke:m 
P.S: Woher weißt du, dass ich in deinem Verein bin?? |supergri

Ich hoffe jetzt ist die Diskussion beendet.
Mfg Daniel und weiter dicke Fische|rolleyes#h


----------



## Tisie

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo Glasauge,

sehr schöne Fotos und Deine Einstellung teile ich voll und ganz #6

Leider stehen wir in Brandenburg noch am Anfang und hoffen weiter auf steigende Rückkehrerzahlen, die vielleicht auch irgendwann mal eine Befischung zulassen werden. Aber allein schon der Anblick der Fische bei den Kontrollbefischungen mit dem E-Gerät ist einfach toll - ein schöner Fisch muß nicht zwangsläufig silber sein. Daß man mit diesem Hintergrund nicht sinnlos drauflosknüppelt, wenn man die MeeFos irgendwann zur Beanglung freigegeben sind, ist wohl für jeden selbstverständlich, der mit Herz und Seele bei der Sache ist.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



skatefreak schrieb:


> Sooooo.... Da kam ja mächtig Kritik...#t
> 
> 
> @Meerforellenfan: Das ist toll, dass du dich für diese tollen Fische eingesetzt hast, ich tu es aber auch und helfe beim Besatz.
> 
> Hoffe Du hast verstanden das ich auf deiner Seite bin, also weiter entspanntes angeln, man sieht sich an der Küste .....#6


----------



## Glªss|EYEs

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@glass eyes: Toller Fisch und Danke 
P.S: Woher weißt du, dass ich in deinem Verein bin?? 

@ SKATEFREAK
Weil wir schon zusammen loswaren..im Hafen..Du alter Barschexperte...mit Deinem Bruder und deinem ehem. Nachbarn HUK...Deinen Bruder hatten wir auch schon an de Kyst mit.. Musst auch mal mit kommen...das "wahre" Meerforellenangeln erleben....Meldet euch einfach mal.. Hab grad gehört das Du heute mit Vattern los bist (den kenn ich auch ganz gut). Sach mal bescheid, wenn was ging... 

Gruß Kollegeh


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachtrag und Bilderz |uhoh: !!!
> 
> Mein Dad 5 |bigeyes und unser Kunde 3 #6 !!!



na da mal nen ganze herzliches Petrie an euch !!! #h


----------



## Glªss|EYEs

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moinsen Tisie!

Fotograf und Model waren da wohl gleich begabt... Wichtig ist, das man jedem Fisch / Lebewesen mit Respekt gegenüber tritt. Selbst an der Kyste sieht man da oftmals haarsträubende Szenen....#d
Drücke der Wiederansiedlung in Brandenburg die Daumen und hoffe das alle Beteiligten dort einen "langen Atem" haben. Die Rückkehrerzahlen aus 08/09 waren an der z.B. Trave wohl sehr beeindruckend..wird jedes Jahr besser.. Bei euch bestimmt auch.. 
Hoffen wir es alle!

Gruß, der Saisonbedingt auf GlaasAugen ausweichende Meerforellen-Junk


----------



## skatefreak

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@meerforellenfan: natürlich wusste ich, dass das nicht gegen mich gerichtet war


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

da hier ja mal wieder action ist :q
hab ich mal ne fangmeldung #6
heute in wh gewesen |supergri um 6 uhr im wasser gewesen  super kein wind reichlich fisch an der oberfläche #6
na den 3 wurf kontakt klatsch 5 sec weg #q danach ein anderen angler  gesehen 55 cm silber blank 
nachmittags noch ein fliegenfischer gesehen 52cm silber blank :q
und jetzt zu mir 

ich hab ne richtige fette NULLNUMMER |supergri
*lg andre *


----------



## jon granada

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

PH zusammen,
wie immer - Diskussion, weil einer Fische fängt...
bei uns gibt es in den letzten Jahren immer mehr Auf- und Absteiger, diese sind allerdings ausnahmslos geschützt, also unverzüglich vom Haken zu befreien. Da wir sowieso mit Einzelhaken ohne Widerhaken fischen - kein Problem. Ich hoffe natürlich auch, dass wir in einigen JAhren auf Mefo und Lachs fischen dürfen...

Jetzt zum eigentlichen Thema: Was geht derzeit auf Rügen? Ich werde in zwei Wochen mal wieder dort sein und freu mich schon gewaltig drauf. Wird schon/noch gefangen?

Gruß aus dem Rheinland


----------



## G-hunter

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

dickes petri an alle die was ergattert haben


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Mensch Andre, das mit der fetten nullnummer ändern wir morgen aber :vik:

Hab meine Sachen schon im Auto, um halb sechs treffen und trutten stippen!!!:vik:

wind soll heute nacht auf west umschwingen, strömung bleibt, stärke sollte auch noch für deine fusselpeitsche funzen!

ps son scheff brauch ich auch muahahhaha!


----------



## Tisie

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo Glasauge,

da hast Du leider Recht, der Umgang mit dem Fisch ist nicht immer fair, wobei mir die MeeFo-Angler an der Küste diesbez. weit weniger negativ aufgefallen sind, als einige "Spezis" an Bach und See. Wenn Fische für ein Foto in den Sand geworfen und dann zurückgesetzt werden, geht mir schon der Kamm hoch. Aber das ist in dem Thread auch am Thema vorbei, da kann man nur mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen.

Mit den Lachsen und MeeFos geht es schon voran bei uns:

=> 2007
=> 2008

Aber die Erwartungen sind natürlich hoch und die Zahl der Rückkehrer muß schon noch deutlich steigen, damit die Hübschen eine halbwegs erfolgreiche natürliche Reproduktion hinbekommen. Dann kann man auch ans Angeln denken 



Glªss|EYEs schrieb:


> Gruß, der Saisonbedingt auf GlaasAugen ausweichende Meerforellen-Junk


Mir geht's ganz ähnlich, nur andersherum  ... in der Zanderschonzeit paßt so'ne Woche MeeFo-Angeln in DK wunderbar rein.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann:Heute, 21.03.09
Woahme
Wer:Ich 
Wind:3 N/W
Womit:Blech, alles was da war
Fang: 1 ca. 35 Mefo (schwimmt), |bigeyes1 Hornhecht (ca 40cm)|bigeyes

Leider war nicht mehr drin , aber ich weiß bis jetzt noch nicht, was der Hornhecht da wollte... War aber ganz witzig, vorallem wenn man nicht damit rechnet|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Dorsch_Freak

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

wat? n hornhecht so früh? dann mal petri zu den beiden, ndie noch groß werde wollen |supergri


----------



## Svenno 02

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> wat? n hornhecht so früh? dann mal petri zu den beiden, ndie noch groß werde wollen |supergri




LOl:m

Dann werde ich vll beim Schleppen auch noch ein paar bekommen!#6:q
nächste Woche wird angegriffen:g

LG Svenno


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



macmarco schrieb:


> Wann:Heute, 21.03.09
> Woahme
> Wer:Ich
> Wind:3 N/W
> Womit:Blech, alles was da war
> Fang: 1 ca. 35 Mefo (schwimmt), |bigeyes1 Hornhecht (ca 40cm)|bigeyes
> 
> Leider war nicht mehr drin , aber ich weiß bis jetzt noch nicht, was der Hornhecht da wollte... War aber ganz witzig, vorallem wenn man nicht damit rechnet|supergri|supergri|supergri


 hallo marco 
das ist doch wohl klar was der wollte |supergri das sagt doch schon der name 
hornpieper  der wollt dich in arsch piepen :vik:weil du sein platz besetzt hast |supergri lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo leute heute zu 4 los gewesen |supergri was soll ich sagen an 3 stränden ne glatte null :vlg andre 
ich will das es wärmer wird 
revend schön das du da warst #6das schreit nach wiederholung 
und gallus war nett dich mal  mal privat gesehen zu haben auch wir müssen mal den osten unsicher machen :vik:
oki doki 
ich hoffe es kommen noch geile bilder von fetten trutten hier rein :gwaren ja reichlich leute im wasser


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

...wenn marco schon mal alleine losdackelt #d :q

petri #6


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ich musste gegen 1000 Uhr den gestrigen Tag vorzeitig abbrechen..... Ich bin begeistert....


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Ich musste gegen 1000 Uhr den gestrigen Tag vorzeitig abbrechen..... Ich bin begeistert....



Häh? |kopfkrat

Vielleicht ein Satz mehr und die Fragezeichen wären verschwunden!


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Häh? |kopfkrat
> 
> Vielleicht ein Satz mehr und die Fragezeichen wären verschwunden!


Das Auto wollt nicht so wie er wollte :m


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> revend schön das du da warst #6das schreit nach wiederholung



Moin Andre,

Ich fands ja gar nicht so schlimm, weil ich mich mittlerweile mit den Nullnummern abfinde  Immerhin hat der Strand Potenzial!

Aber dass ihr danach auf dem Inselchen auch nichts mehr hattet ist echt frech #q. Da war wohl mal wieder irgendwo der Wurm drin am Samstach. Wahrscheinlich hat irgendso ein Schleppfischer ne Lockfrequenzboje für Sandaale weit vor die Kyste gelegt und alle waren Offshore...

Aber das Frühjahr ist na noch nich um..

Gruß aus Kiel,

Felix


----------



## GuidoOo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hat irgendso ein Schleppfischer ne Lockfrequenzboje für Sandaale weit vor die Kyste gelegt und alle waren Offshore...



Das wirds gewesen sein:m|kopfkrat


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Moin Andre,
> 
> Ich fands ja gar nicht so schlimm, weil ich mich mittlerweile mit den Nullnummern abfinde  Immerhin hat der Strand Potenzial!
> 
> Aber dass ihr danach auf dem Inselchen auch nichts mehr hattet ist echt frech #q. Da war wohl mal wieder irgendwo der Wurm drin am Samstach. Wahrscheinlich hat irgendso ein Schleppfischer ne Lockfrequenzboje für Sandaale weit vor die Kyste gelegt und alle waren Offshore...
> 
> Aber das Frühjahr ist na noch nich um..
> 
> Gruß aus Kiel,
> na du
> 
> Felix


na du 
denn halt dich mal fest jetzt |supergri wo wir abgehauen sind eine std später ist am strand ne ca 70 cm bis 80cm mefo von den beiden fliegenfischer gefangen worden #q rechts vom riff #q
so ist das eben mit den blöden mefos |supergrizur richtigen zeit am richtigen ort 
ich werde auf jedenfall den strand wieder besuchen wenn das wasser seine 6 grad hat wenn die tobis in der rinne sind #6denn ballert das da richtig 
lg andre


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Moin Andre,
> 
> Ich fands ja gar nicht so schlimm, weil ich mich mittlerweile mit den Nullnummern abfinde  Immerhin hat der Strand Potenzial!
> 
> Aber dass ihr danach auf dem Inselchen auch nichts mehr hattet ist echt frech #q. Da war wohl mal wieder irgendwo der Wurm drin am Samstach. Wahrscheinlich hat irgendso ein Schleppfischer ne Lockfrequenzboje für Sandaale weit vor die Kyste gelegt und alle waren Offshore...
> 
> Aber das Frühjahr ist na noch nich um..
> 
> Gruß aus Kiel,
> 
> Felix


Moin,wo gibts denn so eine Boje??? Hätte ich auch gern zum Mefoangeln einfach zwanzig Meter raus damit,und dann nur aus dem Handgelenk locker flutschig Richtung Boje schleudern!!! Danach dann dicke Fänge posten...#6|bigeyes:vik:!!! Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## eggeuser

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo an alle hier, war am WE auf Kurzurlaub in Güstrow und natürlich zum Angeln an der Küste. Es war ein Traum-WE.

Wann: Samstag 21.03.09
Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Wer: na ich 
Wind: West 4-5
Womit: ist zu sehen
Wie Groß: 51 cm
Warum: ich war endlich mal dran

Es war übrigens meine allererste. :vik::vik::vik:

Viele Grüße und Petri Heil an Euch alle

Chris


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



eggeuser schrieb:


> Hallo an alle hier, war am WE auf Kurzurlaub in Güstrow und natürlich zum Angeln an der Küste. Es war ein Traum-WE.
> 
> Wann: Samstag 21.03.09
> Wo: Lübecker Bucht
> Wer: na ich
> Wind: West 4-5
> Womit: ist zu sehen
> Wie Groß: 51 cm
> Warum: ich war endlich mal dran
> 
> Es war übrigens meine allererste. :vik::vik::vik:
> 
> Viele Grüße und Petri Heil an Euch alle
> 
> Chris


 petri heil zur ersten #6
denn hast du den scheiß virus ja auch jetzt :vik:wie wir alle hier :q
ich wünsche dir weiter schöne std am strand #6
lg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ (x)FiBo(x),

na sowas...aber wenn nach 3 stunden nichts geht, dann ist strandwechsel ja wohl nachvollziehbar, und wenn jamend durchhält und dann Glück hat, sei es ihm gegönnt. Ich habe jedenfalls noch nicht daran geglaubt...aber auf die 6 Grad freu ich mich auch schon, nicht zuletzt wegen des blöden Köderverlustes beim Auswurf mit taubgefrorenen Fingern #q

next time more luck 



@ eggeuser

Glückwunsch zu ersten!!!


RM


----------



## Carp4Fun

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



eggeuser schrieb:


> Es war übrigens meine allererste. :vik::vik::vik:


Allererste Steelhead? Petri auch von mir!#6


----------



## FoolishFarmer

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



eggeuser schrieb:


> Hallo an alle hier, war am WE auf Kurzurlaub in Güstrow und natürlich zum Angeln an der Küste. Es war ein Traum-WE.
> ...
> Es war übrigens meine allererste. :vik::vik::vik:





Carp4Fun schrieb:


> Allererste Steelhead?


Sieht danach aus... |supergri


So, noch 2 Wochen - dann steh ich auch endlich inner Ostsee!:vik:


----------



## scandifan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo zusammen ,

Petri an alle Fänger #6

...es geht langsam los :g


----------



## Christian D

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



> ...es geht langsam los


 
Abenteuerlich, was so über das Mefo-Angeln geschrieben steht....|kopfkrat


----------



## larsgerkens

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

wann: 20.03.2009
wo: zwischen süssau und großenbrode 
wer: ich
zeit: 15.00-15.45 uhr
fänge: blanke 71er, 4,5kg 

wollt nur mal n stündchen blinkern, nach ner halben stunde n hammerbiss auf meinen 16gr boss in orange/gelb ... so langsam läufts bei mir  bilder folgen noch....

gruß und petri
lars


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



larsgerkens schrieb:


> wann: 20.03.2009
> wo: zwischen süssau und großenbrode
> wer: ich
> zeit: 15.00-15.45 uhr
> fänge: blanke 71er, 4,5kg
> 
> wollt nur mal n stündchen blinkern, nach ner halben stunde n hammerbiss auf meinen 16gr boss in orange/gelb ... so langsam läufts bei mir  bilder folgen noch....
> 
> gruß und petri
> lars


 spann uns nicht so doll auf die folter :q rück raus die granate 
lg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Christian D schrieb:


> Abenteuerlich, was so über das Mefo-Angeln geschrieben steht....|kopfkrat



Recht hast Du! Die Spannung steigt uns unermessliche!!! :q


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Moin!

Wann:23.03 12.00-19.00 Uhr
Wo: Als
Wer: Ganz alleine(deshalb Als)
Wasser: Vorne trüb und kalt
Womit: Stripper und Beifänger
Was: 5 mal verloren dann gelandet(ca 60cm).
Warum: brauchte Entspannung

Was noch: Der einzige Fisch der mit wollte durfte zurück da er sein hübschestes Kleid anhatte(Warum weiß ich auch nicht). Er war in top Kondition. Ansonsten sind mir noch nie so viele Fische ausgestiegen. und da waren gute Fische dabei. Hatte auch noch etliche Nachläufer und kurze Bisse
Schöne Grüße Sebastian


----------



## be1n

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

so hier gehören die beiden hübschen wohl auch noch rein|kopfkrat
nach über 1,5 Jahren intensiven Fischen und unendlich vielen Nullnummern hat es endlich doch mal geklappt...meine erste & zweite Mefo:vik:

http://img15.*ih.us/img15/4083/2mefos.jpg

upsala^^
Fehmarn Nordküste
21/03/09 14-17Uhr
WNW 4-5 / 5 schrägauflandig
mit meiner neuen Abu revo premier (Geburtstagsgeschenk)^^


----------



## gallus

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ be1n

Wie grosz waren denn deine Fische?


----------



## be1n

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

nicht mal nen petri...tse tse tse:g hoffe mir sollte nix untermaßiges untergeschoben werden#h

43 & 47, wobei die kleine echt böse gehakt war...
(erinnerung an mich selber: auf einzelhaken umschwenken...)


----------



## torskkonge

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

36 max. 38 cm .Sorry!!


----------



## djoerni

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



larsgerkens schrieb:


> wann: 20.03.2009
> wo: zwischen süssau und großenbrode
> wer: ich
> zeit: 15.00-15.45 uhr
> fänge: blanke 71er, 4,5kg
> 
> wollt nur mal n stündchen blinkern, nach ner halben stunde n hammerbiss auf meinen 16gr boss in orange/gelb ... so langsam läufts bei mir  bilder folgen noch....
> 
> gruß und petri
> lars




schönes ding lars! Digges Petri zum Silberbarren!


----------



## be1n

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

ohne worte...


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



torskkonge schrieb:


> 36 max. 38 cm .Sorry!!


 

Und genau das wollen wir hier nicht, oder?
Und außerdem kann man meiner Meinung die Größe auf dem Bild nicht erkennen, da keen Gegenstand zum Vergleich drauf ist.


An alle Fänger n dickes Petri und zum Hornhecht:
Warum nicht?!^^
hab auch schon einen (mit Kopf und Schnabel 70cm) in den letzen Herbstferien gefangen und laut Buch sollten die da schon 2 Monate weg sein.War in Dk.Außerdem wurden noch 2 Hornhechte am Haken (nicht bei mir).Der eine hat den Haken wieder losgeschüttelt und der andere wurde wohl zurück gesetzt da er wohl winzig war.

Ich muss nur noch 12 Tage warten, dann geht es mit neuer Rute und neuer Rolle nach Dk, Mefos ärgern.



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## be1n

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Danke Jan Peter!

wollte hier gerade schon ne rechtfertigung schreiben, aber neeeeeeee#c bringt ja eh nix

gemessen ist gemessen und das beste stück sieht von oben auch größer aus als es ist

in diesem Sinne


----------



## Thomas090883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hier muss sich niemand rechtfertigen...schon gar nicht zu solch schönen Fischen....:m
Also Petri und lass dich nicht ärgern....
und immer schön Fänge posten damit wir alle was davon haben:vik:

Gruß Thomas


----------



## be1n

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

mach ich nicht, dazu ist selbst nen paar Tage danach die Freude noch viel zu groß#h

ist halt nur ärgerlich wenn einem der respekt an der kreatur nicht einmal zugetraut wird...naja was solls gelle, lass die leute die halt wollen -> |bla:|bla:|bla:

dankeschön!!!


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Will ja selber bald mal meine erste maßige Silberne posten.
Bisher nur Braune 45,50 und eine 60cm die ich aber leider gerissen hatte und die dann die Schnur durchgescheuert hat.Aber siehe in meinem Bericht#h
Meine Silbernen waren alle untermaßig...
Aber wie gesagt, noch 12 Tage


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



be1n schrieb:


> Danke Jan Peter!
> 
> wollte hier gerade schon ne rechtfertigung schreiben, aber neeeeeeee#c bringt ja eh nix
> 
> gemessen ist gemessen und das beste stück sieht von oben auch größer aus als es ist
> 
> in diesem Sinne



Petri und lächeln...............neid muß man sich erarbeiten #6


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



macmarco schrieb:


> Das Auto wollt nicht so wie er wollte :m



Richtig! Ab morgen läuft mein persönlicher TDM!!!:vik:


----------



## dario18

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri Heil bein!!!! super Fische!!!! Und den anderen Maulern hier ist doch *******gal wie groß oder die haben MASS und darauf kommt es an!!!! Man braucht sich garnicht zu wundern wenn hier keiner mehr postet oder?Also ein bißchen gepflegter Umgang hier sonst postet hier bald keiner mehr!!! geile Fische weiter so!!!Hoffentlich hast du bald wieder ein paar 40iger zum reinstellen!!!! Gruß Frank


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



torskkonge schrieb:


> 36 max. 38 cm .Sorry!!


Stimmt.... Steht auf der Rückenflosse gaaaaanz klein #d#d

Schöne Fische und Petri #6


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



torskkonge schrieb:


> 36 max. 38 cm .Sorry!!





wow...warst dabei und hast nachgemessen? #d 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




petri bein...#6


----------



## Christian D

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ist ja irgendwie ironisch.....in einem benachbarten Forum scheppert es auch mal wieder gewaltig um die moralischen Aspekte des Angelns. Scheint so langsam ein Szenespezifikum zu werden. 

So, aber wieder was Produktives: War letzte Nacht an einem tagsüber maßlos überlaufenen Strand mit der Fliege unterwegs. Eiskalt! Ergebnis: 1 Anfasser kurz nach Mitternacht, die weiteren 2 Stunden dann nix mehr. Morgen nacht gehts wieder raus ans Wasser.


----------



## Gnilftz

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Christian D schrieb:


> Scheint so langsam ein Szenespezifikum zu werden.




Ich tippe eher auf die Mondphase...


----------



## Christian D

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Daran habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht Heiko! Das schreit mal nach einer Langzeitstudie!


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ dario18, |wavey:

hi Frank. 
Am WE schon was vor?! :q #6

Tja, dat ist schon so eine Sache mit den "Tatsachen". #d 
Glückwunsch von mir zu den "ersten" verwertbaren Meefos! #6
Ach ja. Und laß sie dir gut schmecken. #6  Wichtig bei dem Genuß: Nicht an die "Neider" denken! :q #6
Gruß Rolf |wavey:


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri an alle Fänger ! #6

@ Chris: Du warst wirklich endlich dran, hat ja auch ne Weile gedauert. :vik:

War selbst am WE mit meinem Sohn los. Wismarer Bucht. Keinen Zupfer. #d


----------



## ralle

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

War mit ein paar Kumpels am WE mal von Glowe raus.

War ein zähes Ringen bei teilweise miesen Wetter, aber ein Lachs und 4 Mefos ließen sich überlisten.


----------



## GuidoOo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Schleppen zählt nicht :m
Sowas an der Spinne:l
Petri Ralle =)!


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

|bigeyes...was n abendbrot #6

petri ralle :m


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



torskkonge schrieb:


> 36 max. 38 cm .Sorry!!


 na du klug******** woher willst du das denn wissen|kopfkrat sehe mal zu das du ans wasser kommst und fischen gehst #6denn bist du endspannter :q
lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



be1n schrieb:


> so hier gehören die beiden hübschen wohl auch noch rein|kopfkrat
> nach über 1,5 Jahren intensiven Fischen und unendlich vielen Nullnummern hat es endlich doch mal geklappt...meine erste & zweite Mefo:vik:
> 
> http://img15.*ih.us/img15/4083/2mefos.jpg
> 
> upsala^^
> Fehmarn Nordküste
> 21/03/09 14-17Uhr
> WNW 4-5 / 5 schrägauflandig
> mit meiner neuen Abu revo premier (Geburtstagsgeschenk)^^


mein glückwunsch #6zu den schönen fischen #6die erste sieht ziemlich fett aus :qwas hat die in magen gehabt |kopfkrat mach weiter so und poste weiter deine fänge #6
lg andre


----------



## bewillknevill

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petrie an alle Fänger!!
@Ralle das sind ja richtig schöne klopper!!
@be1n schöne fische hat sich ja richtig gelohnt so lange loszufahren
mfg
Ben(der schon 5-10 mal los war ohne was zu fangen)


----------



## ralle

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> Schleppen zählt nicht :m





Das habe ich mir fast gedacht


----------



## aircut

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



ralle schrieb:


> War mit ein paar Kumpels am WE mal von Glowe raus.
> 
> War ein zähes Ringen bei teilweise miesen Wetter, aber ein Lachs und 4 Mefos ließen sich überlisten.


 
|schild-g

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Ralle, zu deinen Meerforellen bzw. zu deinem tollem Lachs.

Da hat sich doch das Wochenende gelohnt.:m


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> Schleppen zählt nicht :m
> Sowas an der Spinne:l
> Petri Ralle =)!


 der lachs haut dir erst mal die spuhle leer :q:q dann rann drillen und wenn er in kescher weite ist knallt er dir wieder die spuhle leer :q:q
lg andre


----------



## GuidoOo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ Ralle =)
Ist ja auch nen Standartspruch 

Das mit dem Lachs glaube ich auch 
Hab aber 270m Geflecht drauf und noch Backing 
Aber es wäre schon was hammer geiles!


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Christian D schrieb:


> Ist ja irgendwie ironisch.....in einem benachbarten Forum scheppert es auch mal wieder gewaltig um die moralischen Aspekte des Angelns. Scheint so langsam ein Szenespezifikum zu werden.
> 
> So, aber wieder was Produktives: War letzte Nacht an einem tagsüber maßlos überlaufenen Strand mit der Fliege unterwegs. Eiskalt! Ergebnis: 1 Anfasser kurz nach Mitternacht, die weiteren 2 Stunden dann nix mehr. Morgen nacht gehts wieder raus ans Wasser.


 um diese jahreszeit nachts fischen |kopfkrat alter schwede respekt #6
kannst du mir sagen ob du genau so fischt wie in sommer nachts 
schwarzen fliegen schnell reinstrippen :q mit ciggare oder wooly bugger in schwarz  würde mich echt interessieren 
lg andre


----------



## be1n

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

guten morgen schön|gaehn:man würde ich noch gerne|schlaf:

danke nochmal an alle!

und petri zu dem tollem lachs, ja das dann ja doch schon mal nen anderes Kaliber ne als meine 36-38cm großen mefos:q

ne aber im ernst echt glückwunsch, tolle fische!!

Oh äh ach ja magen zum bersten voll mit grätchen!


----------



## be1n

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

ach ja @ben:

bloss nicht entmutigen lassen - war bestimmt schön ü50 mal los...
hmmm das ermutigt nun aber nicht oder ?|uhoh:

egal, also schön durchhalten & einfach an der erholung und der frischen luft erfreuen wenn man nix fängt - wünsch dir aber, dass es bei dir möglichst bald mal kracht#h


----------



## Gnilftz

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Christian D schrieb:


> Das schreit mal nach einer Langzeitstudie!




Hat der Pelztierjäger CM schon in Arbeit. :q


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ Ralle: Boah!!!!!

Ohne Worte ..außer "Petri Heil!". Irgendwann muss ich das mit dem Lachstrolling vor Rügen auch mal machen. :q


----------



## larsgerkens

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

so hier nohcmal die versprochenen bilderz


----------



## gallus

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Geiles Ding Lars!


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Heute 4 Mal gesilbert!!!

1 Aussteiger und 6 Bisse versemmelt. 

Faaaantastisch #6!!!

Petri an alle Fänger!

Weitermachen...


----------



## Cassius

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

war heut den mittag und nachmittag auf fehmarn, hab aber meine zeit eher mit rumgurkern verbracht als zu fischen :m einfach keine stellen gefunden  die 2 stunden im wasser haben leider nichts gebracht, naja, das nächste mal :g


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

geiles silber lars:vik: petri
und auch allen anderen fängern:m


----------



## hecht&co

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin

war von euch jemand in letzter zeit am Brodtner Ufer? 
oder ist das n rotes tuch wgn der extra gebühr? 

Mfg hecht & co


----------



## Dorsch_Freak

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri an alle Fänger

@ Ralle: Alter schwede, mit dem Fang kannste fürs Baord doch mal ne Runde Graved Lachs schmeißen  PETRI!


ich zitter schon so langsam, in 2 wochen steh ich auch wieder im wasser. wie siehts auf bzw um fehmarn so aus? Hoffetlich fang ich nach 3 Jahren Schneidersein mal weder ne Mefo.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Heute 4 Mal gesilbert!!!

3 Bisse versemmelt.

Faaaantastisch !!!

Weitermachen... #6


----------



## Dorsch_Freak

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

PETRI!!!

wie groß sind denn die hübschen?


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Heute 4 Mal gesilbert!!!
> 
> 3 Bisse versemmelt.
> 
> Faaaantastisch !!!
> 
> Weitermachen... #6


Petri erstmal #6...aaaaber zeigst du uns auch mal Bilder???|kopfkrat


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hier stell ich keine Fotos mehr rein.... Die größte war 58 cm, dann ne 46iger und der Rest darf weiterwachsen !


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Hier stell ich keine Fotos mehr rein.... Die größte war 58 cm, dann ne 46iger und der Rest darf weiterwachsen !


aaaahaaa, dann sag das doch gleich :q..... Wo hast du eigtl. im moment die Zeit her??


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Uuuuuuuurlauuuub! #6


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hmmmm.... *neidisch*... Aber habe ich auch bald und dann sind die dänischen Fische dran uff der Insel


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: 26.03.09 14.00-19.00
Wer: Ich
Wo: DK Als
Wasser: zu trüb
Womit: Stripper und Springerfliege
Was: 1mal ca 40 und zurück + 2 Nachläufer
Warum: Ich bin süchtig!!

Was noch: Werde am WE noch einen Versuch unternehmen! Ansonsten allen Fängern und Nichtfängern ein dickes Petri.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Blechkate

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo,

nach schier endlosen Tagen, Wochen ja Monaten geht es bei mir auch wieder voran. Vorgestern hat sich eine knapp maßige Mefo dazu entschieden mich von meinen Winterdepressionen zu erlösen. Zur Belohnung wurde sie im Wasser abgehakt und in die Freiheit entlassen. Gestern dann eine wirklich gute 60+ dran gehabt. Leider nach kurzem aber schönem Kampf ausgestiegen. Egal, endlich mal wieder Fischkontakt.
Gerade den Wetterbericht studiert, scheint so als das pünktlich zur Sommerzeit der Frühling kommen soll. Das wäre doch mal was. 

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Hier stell ich keine Fotos mehr rein.... Die größte war 58 cm, dann ne 46iger und der Rest darf weiterwachsen !


 

Mach ich auch nicht mehr,ich poste auch meine Fänge jetzt nicht mehr, hier lesen mir zuviele Nebenerwerbsfischer mit die sofort ihre Netze stellen.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Warum poste ich überhaupt noch?


----------



## Hecht115

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ Ralle

Petri zu den tollen Fischen #r Davon träumt bestimmt jeder. Bin ab 4. April auch ne Woche auf Rügen (Schaprode) zum Schleppen. Mein erster Versuch....deshalb sind meine Erwartungen auch nicht allzu groß. Aber wer weiss....|supergri Gibt's denn in der Nähe von Schaprode nen Angelladen? Denke dass die Auswahl an passenden Ködern vorort besser ist als bei uns im Süden, oder?#c Gruß Hecht115


----------



## zesch

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

wer soll euch diese ganzen Fänge ohne Foto abnehmen ?

(+ durch Fotos wird bestimmt ein Berufsfischer neidisch, aber wo sollte er Netze aufstellen, wenn nur Wasser im Hintergund zu sehen ist ?)


----------



## Blechkate

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wer es nicht glaubt kann es ja lassen. 


Gruß Matthias


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Bei Fotos weiß man ja nie so genau ob nicht ein Punkt der Forelle vielleicht am falschen Fleck sitzt und diese deswegen hätte released werden müssen!:q|uhoh:
Manchmal passt aber auch nur das Wetter nicht zum Fangort und deshalb wurde der Fisch gekauft!|uhoh:
Oder der Fisch wurde nach dem Abschlagen von der falschen Seite Fotografiert! 
Deswegen kommen bei mir jetzt alle Fische zurück und dann gibt es keine Fotos!
Immer noch besser als versehentlich etwas verwerfliches zu tun!
Gruß Sebastian
Ach ja, ich esse natürlich nur noch von Berufsfischern gefangene Fische. Im Gegensatz zu uns Anglern wissen die ja wie man mit Fischen umgeht!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

blablabla...|bla:|kopfkrat

komisch, vor ein aar wochen durfte ich mir noch alle fäne madig machen lassen, nun posten schon pasi und freelander nichtmehr...

das sich darüber keiner mal den kopf zerbricht...

naja, bald sind wir vielleicht nurnoch ein haufen "mitlesender aushilfs boardie´s" ...
ICH jedenfalls werde meine meinung mit dem NICHTPOSTEN so schnell nicht ändern.

aber ist ne geile saison

grüße und dann mal back 2 topic!!!

greetz


----------



## zesch

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

naja solange Datum und Uhrzeit auf einem Foto zu erkennen sind und nicht der Fangort,

kann es doch egal sein wie der Fänger mit seinem Fisch entscheidet....

Hier bei uns glaubt keiner an den gefangenen Fisch ohne Foto...

Guten Hunger !

zesch


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Boot angler schrieb:


> blablabla...|bla:|kopfkrat
> 
> komisch, vor ein aar wochen durfte ich mir noch alle fäne madig machen lassen, nun posten schon pasi und freelander nichtmehr...



Tja statt dessen postes du nur so provokantes Zeug hier, bist ja ein ganz toller Hecht|kopfkrat

Verzerre mal nicht das Bild, ich habe damals nur gefragt ob geschleppte Fische hier rein gehören............entschieden hast Du das selbst #6


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wie geil ist das denn? Mir braucht ja keiner glauben. Ich und einige andere wissen ja, dass ich/wir gefangen haben... Und das reicht. Jedenfalls gibt es von meinen mitgenommenen Fischen in einem anderen Forum geile Fotos. Einige sollten sich echt Gedanken drüber machen, warum hier die Elite nicht mehr postet oder Fangfotos reinstellt. 

@Mirco... Hauptsache Du glaubst mir  .... Und JA es ist ein sehr geile Saison #6.

P.s.: Damit sich einige nicht aufregen... NUR ein ganz kleiner Teil wurde mitgenommen. Die Masse schwimmt wieder, obwohl die eine oder andere 50iger dabei war #6. Ich nehm nicht alles mit, was Flossen hat... 

Anderen scheint es aber leider egal zu sein, denn was ich die letzten 2 Wochen gesehen habe, war nicht schön, da wird ne Untermaßige 5 Minuten gemessen, ob sie vielleicht doch noch an die 40 kommt. Die Flosse wird zusammen gedrückt, damit sie länger wird und DANN kommt auch schon der Knüppel.

Es ist ja auch schön mit anzusehen, wenn eine sehr gut im Futter stehende 55iger langsam wieder aus den Händen gleitet or what!?!#h

Und wenn jemand in meiner Nähe ist, dann soll er sein Bluetooth an machen. Ich beame ihm dann die Fotos rüber :m!!!

@Freelander... Mir reicht es, wenn ich Deine Fische sehe. Ich brauch von Deiner 73iger kein Foto und Du von meiner 70iger wohl auch nicht. 

Mich wundert immer wieder die Anzweiflung von Fängen hier im AB. Ich jedenfalls habe es nicht nötig hier rumzuspinnen und damit zu prahlen, was ich gar nicht erreicht habe. 

Woher kommt dieses Denken eigentlich? Schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht? Oder ist es doch das Problem, dass einige nicht an der Ostsee wohnen??? Naja wat soll.... Ich mag euch trotzdem.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin,

so, hier mal ganz unreflektiert ein herzliches "Petri Heil" allen Fängern und bitte denkt dran:
Ihr steht (eigentlich) alle auf der gleichen Seite.:k

Also "postet mit Liebe", wie der von mir sehr geschätzte Admin eines anderen Forums schreiben würde.

In diesem Sinne, geht los und nehmt eine raus oder auch 2 meinetwegen.

Schönes WE und Gruß Stephan


----------



## Svenno 02

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



hecht&co schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> war von euch jemand in letzter zeit am Brodtner Ufer?
> oder ist das n rotes tuch wgn der extra gebühr?
> 
> Mfg hecht & co



Also wie es in Brodten läuft sage ich dir morgen abend werde morgen wohl mal die Rute schwingen!falls es nicht durchregnet!:vik:


----------



## djoerni

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@pasi und der rest der bande

kann euch gut verstehen das keine fotos mehr gepostet werden. Vielleicht sollten sich einige hier, sei es aus neid oder warum auch immer, einfach mal auf die zunge beißen und nicht alles zerreden. dann erfüllt das ganze auch den sinn eines forums! nämlich eine Gemeinschaft! Vielleicht einfach mal drüber nachdenken. In anderen Threads funktioniert es ja auch!


----------



## hecht&co

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ svenno :

joa ich würd ja morgen auch los... 
aber meine wathose is leider stark undicht... 
ich bring die morgen mal zum segelmacher in travemünde... 
aber spätestens in 2 wochen gehts dann auch wieder los.. 

wünsch dir auf jeden fall viel petri..#6


Gruss der hecht&co


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



zesch schrieb:


> naja solange Datum und Uhrzeit auf einem Foto zu erkennen sind und nicht der Fangort,
> 
> kann es doch egal sein wie der Fänger mit seinem Fisch entscheidet....
> 
> Hier bei uns glaubt keiner an den gefangenen Fisch ohne Foto...
> 
> Guten Hunger !
> 
> zesch


 
Na dann lass es eben sein.

Vlt. mache ich noch mal eins für Euch, beim nächsten mal zur Beruhigung mit der Tageszeitung darauf,wegen dem Datum und so...:q


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

#6 Petri Heil den Fängern und Kritikern :q:q
Ich hab auch nix gefangen und nix released..
Bleibt doch mal alle entspannt hier....
Das ist Freizeitgestaltung
So nun ist aber gut..geh jetzt mal Fusseldinger knoten 
schönen Abend noch 
Piet :m


----------



## Jacky Fan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Aus solchen und ähnlichen Gründen haben sich schon einige aus dem Board zurückgezogen. Sei es bei den Hecht und Zander Jägern oder jetzt auch hier.
Der Neid von vielen macht so etwas wie dieses Board kaputt.

Es gibt halt einige, die viel Zeit und Liebe in ihr Hobby ( für mich ist das Fischen immer noch mein einziges und liebstes) investieren und ihre Erfolge gerne mit anderen teilen.
Ich freu mich auch über Fische meines Kollegen, auch wenn ich mal leer ausgehe.

Das mit den Nebenerwerbsfischern halt ich für ne Einbildung.
Die Stellen, wo ich oft fische, sind zu bestimmten Zeiten eh mit Netzen zugestellt.
Diese liegen sogar ausser Reichweite meiner Brandungsruten.

Ein fettes Petry an allen Fängern
und lasst euch eure Fänge nicht von den Schneidern vermiesen.

Eine Fangmeldung mit Wind, Wetter und Köder kann und ist eine Wegrichtung für andere.
Bilder mit den genauen Orten nur was für Einfallslose.
Aber jeder Fang verdient ein Pic


----------



## Christian D

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



> Das ist Freizeitgestaltung


 
So sieht das nämlich aus.......

War heute morgen (4.00 Uhr- 10.00) unterwegs. Gleich bei den ersten Würfen hats auf einen schwarzen Muddler gerappelt (etwa 50cm). Der Fisch stand in knietiefem Wasser. Habe noch ein wenig Aktivität im Spühlsaum sehen bzw. in der dunkelheit hören können. Danach hat sich aber nix mehr getan. Für mich hat sich in diesem Frühjahr mehr und mehr herauskristalisiert, stark frequentierte Strände in der Dunkelheit aufzusuchen. Oft mit Erfolg, manchmal auch ohne. Wie auch immer, die Morgenstimmung am Wasser ist einfach herrlich und wenn es nicht klappt mit den Fischen, ist es trotzdem immer wieder ein toller Morgen, den man für sich am Wasser genießen kann! FANGERFOLG IST ANSICHTSSACHE!


----------



## Marian 25469

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo Piet.

Da es langsam aber sicher aufs Frühjahr zugeht, von mir ne Fusselvorlage |supergri

PS: Tschuldige, konnt es mir nicht verkneifen #h


----------



## Seatrout_Rügen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hoffe morgen auf Sonne auf Rügen und Reaktion im "Feuchtgebiet" und ein Casting mit Mefo 80 hi, hi


----------



## Tino

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Christian D schrieb:


> So sieht das nämlich aus.......
> 
> War heute morgen (4.00 Uhr- 10.00) unterwegs. Gleich bei den ersten Würfen hats auf einen schwarzen Muddler gerappelt (etwa 50cm). Der Fisch stand in knietiefem Wasser. Habe noch ein wenig Aktivität im Spühlsaum sehen bzw. in der dunkelheit hören können. Danach hat sich aber nix mehr getan. Für mich hat sich in diesem Frühjahr mehr und mehr herauskristalisiert, stark frequentierte Strände in der Dunkelheit aufzusuchen. Oft mit Erfolg, manchmal auch ohne. Wie auch immer, die Morgenstimmung am Wasser ist einfach herrlich und wenn es nicht klappt mit den Fischen, ist es trotzdem immer wieder ein toller Morgen, den man für sich am Wasser genießen kann! FANGERFOLG IST ANSICHTSSACHE!




Nachts auf Mefo.Wie geil ist das denn.
Bin noch nicht so lange beim Mefoangeln deswegen die Verwunderung meinerseits.
Das mache ich auf jeden Fall auch mal.

Ich hab zB. noch *nicht eine* gefangen (nur beim Brandungsangeln ist eine auf meinen Haken gesprungen) und finde jede Fangmeldung mit einigen Info`s gerade für Anfänger sehr informativ.
Mit oder ohne Foto ist mir,ehrlich gesagt,mehr als Latte.

*
Das hier ist ja auch kein Foto-Album zum angucken,oder !?*


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Es wird Zeit, das es wärmer wird und die Leuts ans Wasser gehen und auch was Fangen. Wenn hier jemand Fische reinstellt, die er nicht gefangen hat, dann braucht er es halt wohl auch. Solche Infos, ohne weiträumige Ortsangaben, haben doch für andere eh keinen Wert. 

Wenn man etwas fängt und schreibt: Habe ich gefangen in der Lübecker Bucht, holt man vieleicht noch einen Selsselhocker raus ans Wasser. Und deshalb lesen doch die meisten hier mit. Gehts schon in meinem Bereich los? Also sollte man auch so fair sein, Infos den anderen zukommen zu lassen. Igrendwie stehen wir doch alle in den Startlöchern und die Zeit mit einem Streit sich zu vertreiben, ist doch viel zu schade. 

Habe schon Luft in den Bellys.


----------



## Christian D

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



> Wenn man etwas fängt und schreibt: Habe ich gefangen in der Lübecker Bucht, holt man vieleicht noch einen Selsselhocker raus ans Wasser. Und deshalb lesen doch die meisten hier mit. Gehts schon in meinem Bereich los? Also sollte man auch so fair sein, Infos den anderen zukommen zu lassen. Igrendwie stehen wir doch alle in den Startlöchern und die Zeit mit einem Streit sich zu vertreiben, ist doch viel zu schade.


 
Ist denn genau dieser Effekt gewünscht? Viele Meerforellenfischer investieren sehr viel Zeit in ihr Hobby. Ich rede da von Meerforellenanglern, die das ganze Jahr hindurch am Wasser sind und ihre "Meerfoellensaison" (die es de Fakto nicht gibt) nicht auf das Frühjahr beschränken. Wenn ich Sätze höre wie "Gehts schon in meinem Bereich los?" oder "Startlöcher" muss ich immer schmunzeln. Sind wir hier beim Heringsfischen? Weder geht es in bestimmten Bereichen los, noch hört es auf! Fisch ist das ganze Jahr an der Küste. Man muss ihn nur finden. Das kostet Zeit und Mühe. Wenn man als ein solcher 
Fischer nun auch noch öffentlich und unreflektiert raushaut, wo man gerade die Fische gefunden hat, kann man sich ziemlich sicher sein, genau an diesem Spot in den nächsten Tagen trampelnde Horden weit draußen auf den Sandbänken zu haben. Mit dem Effekt, dass der Fisch, den ich eigentlich in der ersten Rinne mit der Fliege befischen wollte, weit abgedrängt wird. 
Ein schönes Beispiel hierfür ist Sierksdorf, auch Weissenhaus II genannt (Viele Angler - wenig fisch - einst schöne Landschaft). Geh mal am späten Nachmittag los (zur "Saison"...|rolleyes). Du hattest einen anstrengenden Arbeitstag, bist von privaten Problemen gebeutelt und willst einfach entspannt und in Ruhe ans Wasser. Schon auf dem Parkplatz vermutest du: oha......hier hat wieder wer ne Dose geöffnet. Dann gehst du runter zum Strand und stellst fest, dass bereits 20 Kollegen im Wasser (weit draußen versteht sich. Revier wurde mit gelben Fischeimern markiert) sind. Von der Steilküste aus hat man immer einen wunderbaren Ausblick auf die Trampelrouten im Wasser. Schade, dort in der ersten Rinne hätte es mit der Fliege vielleicht geklappt, doch nun finde ich verbrannte Erde vor. Statt der anvisierten Entspannung setzt langsam Enttäuschung ein. Doch dort vorne finde ich noch einen Abschnitt, der etwas ruhiger zu sein scheint. Da könnten die Fische noch nicht abgedrängt worden sein. Also fange ich ersteinmal an, meine Fliegenrute zu schwingen. Ich genieße den Ausblick auf die Bucht und bin mit mir und der Welt wieder zufrieden. Doch hoppla, warum kreuzt denn dieses Kleinboot aus dem benachbarten Hafen da dauernd in 50 Meter Entfernung vor mir rum? Und warum unterhalten die sich so laut, dass man jedes einzelne Wort versteht? Mit der Ruhe und Entspannung ist es dann vorbei. Naja, ich mache ersteinmal eine Pause für eine oder auch gerne 2 Zigarettenlängen. Eine Runde Wildpinkeln (wird übrigens geahndet, wenn man erwischt wird) ist dann auch noch angesagt. Als ich mich wieder umdrehe, sind plötzlich 3 Spinnfischer an dem (ich vermeinde das Wort "meinem") Platz, wo ich eben noch gefischt habe. Trampelnd und sich laut unterhaltend.........So was blödes, ich muss mich wieder auf Wanderschaft begeben und mir eine ruhige Ecke suchen. Mit dem Ergebnis, nirgends an dem Strand einen Platz mehr zu finden, der nicht durchs Trampeln entwertet wurde. Also setze ich mich auf einen Stein und schaue den anderen ein wenig beim Angeln zu und gucke ein bisschen durch die Gegend. Viel Müll hat sich hier während Beginn der "Meerforellensaison"|rolleyes angesammelt. Was steht denn da auf der Pappe? Falkfish? Ach, das ist doch dieser Kunstköderhersteller! Wird wohl ein Tourist hier liegen gelassen haben. Angler sind ja nicht so! Mittlerweile ist meine Wathose schon ziemlich trocken geworden und es würde sich nicht mehr lohnen, die nochmal nass zu machen. Also schlender ich langsam zurück zum Parkplatz. Fische haben die anderen auch nicht gefangen. Das sehe ich an den leeren gelben Malereimern am Strand, obwohl die Blinkerzeitschrift doch letztens einen artikel geschrieben hat, wie die MeFos förmlich in die Kescher springen! Lirum larum......... kurz treffe ich noch einen alten Bekannten, den ich seit nunmehr 9 Jahren auch ausserhalb der "MeFoSaison"|rolleyes immer wieder beim Fischen treffe. Auch er hat es sich auf einem Stein bequem gemacht und betrachtet die Horden und natürlich auch die wunderschöne (wenn auch verschmutzte) Natur. Scheinbar ist auch seine Wathose mittlerweile wieder trocken. Wir beschließen zusammen zu den Autos zurück zu gehen. Kurz vor der Abfahrt fragt er mich noch, ob ich einen Fangbericht vom heutigen Tag von einem einst ruhigen und gediegenen Strand ins Internet stelle. Adressaten finden sich sicher genug, denn es stehen ja alle in den "Startlöchern".    #h


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Also ich für meinen Teil, freue mich immer ein Boardi am Strand zu treffen. 

Natürlich sollte man, wenn man andere Angler ausser sich selbst, als trampelnde Horde bezeichnet, keine Fangmeldungen veröffendlichen mit vagen Ortsangaben wie Lübecker Bucht. Da strömen die Futterneider ja sofort los. Man selber ist ja keiner. Und die Lübecker Bucht, ist ja viel zu klein für alle. 

Wenn ich so deinen Text am Morgen lese, vergeht mir das schmunzeln.


----------



## Tewi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@christian; mi dem supi berich hast du mal wieder den nagel auf den kopf getroffen!
nun sollte doch der ein oder andere sich mal ein wenig am kopf kratzen und nachdenken!


----------



## sonni 2

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Respekt :m


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

So isses und nicht anders:g.


----------



## Blechkate

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@Christian D

Das ist wohl das beste Posting, das ich hier jemals gelesen habe.

:m:m:m:m

Gruß Matthias

Die Saisonangler werden das nicht verstehen. Die wissen ja nicht wie es ist an einem leeren Strand zu stehen.


----------



## Boddenangler27

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

War gestern Nachmittag mit meinem alten Herren auf Rügen los.
Die ersten 2Stunden hatten wir nicht einen Kontakt,aber danach standen wir im Fisch.4Mefos so um die 50cm konnten wir landen und leider auch 4 gute im Drill verloren,viele Bisse konnten wir auch nicht richtig verwerten.
Köder waren Falkfisch Witch-orange/silber und Zocker in schwarz/rot.
Fotos konnte ich leider nicht machen,ich Dussel hatte die Cam vergessen#q

Wünsch euch anderen noch ein dickes Petri und viel Spaß bei der MefoJagd.:m


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Christian D schrieb:


> Ist denn genau dieser Effekt gewünscht? Viele Meerforellenfischer investieren sehr viel Zeit in ihr Hobby. Ich rede da von Meerforellenanglern,     #h



Den Frust kann ich gut verstehen Christian, meine größte Mefo habe ich dort gefangen und auch mir ist klar es gibt keinen Tag mehr wo das möglich ist es sei denn es ist Autofahrverbot in Deutschland |supergri
Allerdings steigt die Zahl der Mefoangler stetig und die Plätze sind über einschlägige Fachliteratur nun mal ausgewiesen. Wir alle wünschen uns etwas mehr Respekt und Verständniss damit wir am Wasser nicht bedrängt werden und das fischen genießen können. Die verteidigung des eigenen Platzes gehört fast schon zur Tagesordnung und die Zahl derer die sich mal eben ein Kleinboot ausleihen und etwas gedankenlos zu dicht unter Land fahren wird auch nicht mehr weniger.
Wir alle werden uns arrangieren müssen am Wasser und ich denke so ein Bericht trägt bei dem einen oder anderen auch dazu bei beim nächsten mal doch etwas mehr Rücksicht zu nehmen.
Eines ist aber klar, die meisten unser Gilde halten sich an die ungeschriebenen Gesetze und fröhnen dem Hobby mit Leidenschaft zur Natur und zum Fisch.
Wie schreibt einer noch so passend:Ich nehme die Menschen wie sie sind, es gibt ja keine anderen.

Allen anderen Fängern ein Petri Heil und nächste Woche versuche ich mich auch mal wieder am Fisch.#h


----------



## Dorsch_Freak

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ich freue mich schon drauf jetzt endlich wieder an die Küste zu kommen. Als 17-Jähriger bin ich leider nicht so unabhängig wie ihr und muss meine Aktvitäten daher auf die Urlaubszeit meiner Eltern beschränken #c

Ändert sich, wenn ich ein eigenes Auto habe, da werde ich dann mal des öfteren los :m


Gruß und Petri an alle


----------



## FischermanII

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

so Leute mein Urlaub ist vorbei :c:c:c

wann 20.3.    18-20 Uhr
Wo: Teufelsschlucht Rerik
Was: eine 40er (schwimmt wieder munter und fröhlich)
Auf Was: Hansen Flash 16gr ROT/SILBER

wann 26.3.    14-16Uhr
Wo: Teufelsschlucht
Was: 2verlohren

Wann  27.3.   12-18:30
Wo: Teufelsschlucht
Was: 2 mal Silber meine erste maßige |stolz:und noch 2 verlohren leider aber naja
Auf Was: Hansen Flash 20gr. ROT/SCHWARZ

Warum: Weil mich das Fieber erfasst hat.

ICH WILL WIEDER AN DIE KÜSTE!!!!#:


----------



## Yak_Jonas

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: 28.03.09, 08:00-09:30 Uhr

Wo: Eitz

Wer: Na Ich

Wind: Süd Südost mit ca. 8 Knoten

Womit: Spöket, Hansen Flash

Wie Groß: mhh, Keine Ahnung. Sie ist ungefähr 200 meter vor mir gesprungen. Das sie nicht bei mir an die Angel wollte lag wohl an meinen Wurfkünsten, also im Klartext nichts an der Angel gehabt.

Warum:Bin aufgewacht weil mir die Sonne ins Gesicht schien, da hielt ich es für eine gute Idee mich ein bisschen in die Ostsee zu stellen vorm frühstücken. |supergri

Bis die Tage


----------



## jon granada

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

SO..., 
ich meine, dass es hier doch um ein Hobby geht, das uns alle am Haken hat. Egal ob wir immer an der Küste sind oder nur ein-zweimal im Jahr. Ich kann allerdings auch gut verstehen, dass es euch an der Küste gehörig auf den Senkel geht, wenn einige Urlaubsangler respektlos mit Mensch und Natur umgehen. Wären meine Vereinsgewässer leichter für Gastangler zugänglich, ginge es mir genauso. 
Allerdings gibt es ja noch ein gutes miteinander: Als ich das letzte mal auf Rügen war habe ich an einem Strand, an dem an diesem Tag nichts lief, einen Einheimischen getroffen, wir haben uns kurz unterhalten und er hat mir unverhofft den Weg zu meiner ersten Mefo auf Rügen verholfen - neidlos. Man könnte vllt. von Sportlichkeit sprechen. So etwas funktioniert aber eben nur, wenn beide Seiten wollen und sich auch ein wenig Mühe geben. 
Und wer in "meinen" Gewässern fischen möchte, dem gebe auch ich gerne Tipps. 
Wenn ich nächste Woche also mal wieder auf Rügen sein werde, hoffe ich auf nicht alzu viel voreingenommene Ablehnung.
Weiterhin hoffe ich, dass der eine oder andere weiter Fänge postet, ich freue mich auch wenn jemand anderes was fängt. und meine nächste Mefo aus Fluss oder Meer landet auch hier.

Achso - Petri an die glücklichen Fänger (released oder auch gegessen)!

Gruß aus dem Rheinland


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Rücksichtnahme ist das Zauberwort ansonsten jedem seine eigene Ostsee#h


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann : Sa. von 6.00-ca.15.00
Wer : Ich solo
Wo :  Steinbeck , Wohlenberger Wieck
Wind : südlich , dann auf SO drehend , zunehmend , Wasser von allen Seiten
Wasser : (das von unten ) 4,5 -5 Grad , kommt so langsam in interessante Bereiche
Was : 2 knapp MV-maßige , `ne ca. 35 er , alle auf  Kupfer
         auf Fliege leider nix
Warum : irgendwann muß es ja nu mal richtig abgehen 

nächste Woche 3 Tage Urlaub #a  ( die Fischer hoffentlich auch ) ...


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Auch wenn es mir wieder keiner glaubt, aber gestern gab es erneut 4 Mal Silber. Leider alle Untermaßig und deshalb erfreuen sie sich ihres Lebens #6.... 3 auf Fliege und 1 auf Blech. Meine erste BB-Mefo auf neuem BB fing ich Blech! Den Rest fing ich dann nachmittags von Land aus auf Fliege. Leider gab es keine Dorsche... Das dauert wohl noch ein wenig.... Andere Angler hatten ebenso Erfolg und konnten mehrfach silbern... Aber überall kleine Forellen.


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ja es werden überall kleine Forellen gemeldet. Das zeugt aber von einem Bestandserfolg und die werden ja auch mal groß. :vik:


----------



## Dorsch_Freak

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

nehmt ihr immer fliegenpeitsche UND spinne mit an die küste???


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> nehmt ihr immer fliegenpeitsche UND spinne mit an die küste???



Japp, richtig.... :m


----------



## hawken

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: Heute  
Wo : An meinem Bevorzugten Angelplatz .
Womit : 18 gr. Spöket

1 mal 43er Ostsee Silber .
zwischen 11 und 12.30 Uhr.
Bei Strahlendem Sonnenschein


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



hawken schrieb:


> Wann: Heute
> Wo : An meinem Bevorzugten Angelplatz .
> Womit : 18 gr. Spöket
> 
> 1 mal 43er Ostsee Silber .
> zwischen 11 und 12.30 Uhr.
> Bei Strahlendem Sonnenschein




Petri, aber wo hattest Du denn heute strahlenden Sonnenschein  Ich stand jedenfalls im Regen...


----------



## skatefreak

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Leute und petri an alle Fänger.

Hab mich mal an zwei Meerforellenfliegen für die See rangewagt.
Ich find für die ersten Versuche sehen die doch ganz vernünftig aus. Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich aber auch eine Fliege als "Vorbild".


----------



## surfer93

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann : Heute, 13-16.30Uhr

Wer : Mein Vater und ich

Wo : Kieler Förde

Wind : null

Wasser : realtiv klar

Was : Ich: nur einen Biss udn einen Nachläufer... Mein Vater: 2x silber (56cm und 62cm) ein Aussteiger und noch einen Biss

Warum: Bei dem Wetter muss man einfach los!!!

PS:Beim Ausnehmen hat mein Vater Spannende entdeckungen gemacht. Die Kleinere Forelle hatte einen ganzen Hering im Magen und die große einen Hecht!! Sachen gibts|bigeyes


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

#6#6  Petri zu dem Fang...|bigeyes und Beifang :m
Piet


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



skatefreak schrieb:


> Moin Leute und petri an alle Fänger.
> 
> Hab mich mal an zwei Meerforellenfliegen für die See rangewagt.
> Ich find für die ersten Versuche sehen die doch ganz vernünftig aus. Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich aber auch eine Fliege als "Vorbild".


#6  Gut gemacht.... testen und berichten :m
Piet


----------



## skatefreak

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@schutenpiet: danke  das testen wird aber mindestens vor nächstem wochenende leider nichts 

petri für das silber und den hering und den hecht ... musst aber aufpassen dass hier keiner ankommt, dass der hecht schonzeit hat


----------



## FischermanII

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



hawken schrieb:


> Wann: Heute
> Wo : An meinem Bevorzugten Angelplatz .
> Womit : 18 gr. Spöket
> 
> 1 mal 43er Ostsee Silber .
> zwischen 11 und 12.30 Uhr.
> Bei Strahlendem Sonnenschein




wo darf man die denn mitnehmen? ist das schonmaß an der küste auch überall anders?


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



FischermanII schrieb:


> wo darf man die denn mitnehmen? ist das schonmaß an der küste auch überall anders?


 
MV = 45cm
SH = 40cm

Wird aber auch schon diskutiert drüber.

http://www.meerforellenkueste.de/?p=4


----------



## Dorsch_Freak

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Das Schonmaß für den Lachs liegt bei 60cm, oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ich glaube ja.


Und zu dem Schonmaß für Mefos: In Dk ist auch 40cm


Petri an alle Fänger.
Bei mir sinds noch 5 Tage:vik:

ach ja @ Christian D: Sehr gutes Posting


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Malte

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Also am besten ist es wohl, wenn man nicht alles keult was auch Maß hat, sondern nur die Fische mitnimmt, die eine geringe Überlebenschance haben.
Im Zweifel lieber zurück, ohne Keschern, ohne Foto und ohne 5 Mal vor und zurück messen, um dann auch sicher zu gehen dass er untermaßig ist.


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Gestern in Steinwarder bis Datzendorf alles abgefischt
zig verschiedene wobbler u. Blinker ausprobiert
Nix   0,0 kein Kontakt
Das müsste jetzt schon die 8.Nullnummer sein
Irgendwie läuft das nicht so gut bei mir  #c
Aber nicht aufgeben morgen gehts nochmal los :k


----------



## Dorsch_Freak

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> Gestern in Steinwarder bis Datzendorf alles abgefischt
> zig verschiedene wobbler u. Blinker ausprobiert
> Nix 0,0 kein Kontakt
> Das müsste jetzt schon die 8.Nullnummer sein
> Irgendwie läuft das nicht so gut bei mir #c
> Aber nicht aufgeben morgen gehts nochmal los :k


 

Sehr gute Einstellung!


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> Gestern in Steinwarder bis Datzendorf alles abgefischt
> zig verschiedene wobbler u. Blinker ausprobiert
> Nix 0,0 kein Kontakt
> Das müsste jetzt schon die 8.Nullnummer sein
> Irgendwie läuft das nicht so gut bei mir #c
> Aber nicht aufgeben morgen gehts nochmal los :k


 und ich werde dabei sein :vik:denn klappt das auch wieder was ich hoffen tu  |supergri lg andre


----------



## flexxxone

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Ich glaube ja.
> 
> 
> Und zu dem Schonmaß für Mefos: In Dk ist auch 40cm
> 
> 
> Petri an alle Fänger.
> Bei mir sinds noch 5 Tage:vik:
> 
> ach ja @ Christian D: Sehr gutes Posting
> 
> 
> Gruß Jan Peter



aber im Odense Fjord sind's 45cm!  aufpassen! #6


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wir werden Samstag oder Sonntag auch mal wieder auf der Insel sein!Nach 2 Nullnummern in diesem Jahr,will ich meine erste Mefo 2009 fangen!!!!!


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ja was soll Ich euch schreiben #d
Mit Andre heute los gewesen,der uns kein Glück brachte.
War jetzt meine 9 Nullnummer ;+
Irgend was ist nicht so wie es sein sollte
Auch bei Andre kein Biss kein Anfasser.
Wie sieht es bei euch aus ?
Wieviel Nullnummern habt Ihr schon hinter euch .


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Nullnummern,  |kopfkrat , dieses Jahr,  |kopfkrat , so ungefähr 5. |uhoh:
Aber bald wird alles gut. :q  Die Dicken warten schon....... :q :m


----------



## bewillknevill

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Leute!!
nach geschätzten 10 nullnummern hat es endlich wieder geklappt:vik:
Heute morgen in aller früh los an ne´ kyst, angekommen und beeilt in die klamotten reinzukommen. Was sich nach ca 15 würfen auch gleich gelohnt hat, ne´schöne 40ér die aber leider irgentwie aus der hand gerutscht ist|uhoh:. Naja fängt ja gut an, dachte ich mir, als ich ganz heiß den wobbler wieder richtung horizont feuerte. Keine 5 min später zuppelte wieder was, konnte aber nicht weiter verwertet werden, schnell mein kumpel der gerade neben mir war bescheid gesagt das er mal vor mich werfen solle, aber bei ihm wollt sie auch nicht. Naja weiterfischen angesagt, da wurd es erstmal ruhig um uns und es ging nichts mehr, also haben wir ein bischen pause gemacht! Nach der pause entschieden wir uns dafür ein bißchen mehr strecke zu machen und liefen den strand ca 2-3km runter. Ins wasser eingestiegen und da hab ich gleich beim zweiten wurf nen guten biß bekommen aber nur kurz die bremse gehört die laut ihre "Musik" gespielt hat und dann wars das auch schon wieder. So ein riesiger *********** dachte ich nur, aber war schon wieder am werfen in die gleiche richtung und da zuppelte es auch schon wieder zwar nicht so doll aber immerhin dachte ich mir, 2min später hielt ich eine kleine freche mefo in der hand die zufälliger weise mir gleich aus der hand gesprungen ist. danach haben wir noch ein bischen intensiver die stelle befischt wobei die nette damme die mir gleich die schnur von der rolle riß sich aber nicht weiter überreden ließ das gleiche nochmal zu tun. Als wir denn kurz vorm ausgangspunkt waren hüpfte mein kumpel ganz komisch durch das wasser und rief mir was zu was ich aber nicht verstand, da hatte er aber auch schon einen fisch in der hand. Der war aber leider noch gefärbt und wurde gleich wieder entlassen, damit hatten wir einen schönen abschluß und haben uns am strand ein bißchen ausgeruht und sind denn wieder gen heimat aufgebrochen


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



flexxxone schrieb:


> aber im Odense Fjord sind's 45cm! aufpassen! #6


 

Thx für die Info, ich habe natürlich nur an die reine Ostsee gedacht:m...

Petri an dei Fänger...

Ich bin schon ganz heiß, nur noch 5 Tage...


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

guten aben alle mann :q
wie mein kollege sagte heute nullnummer :vzur falschen zeit am falschen ort dachte ich mir :q aber wo ich gesehen habe das die fische da waren aber nicht bei uns am hacken :csondern bei den anderen anglern die eine stunde vorher am wasser waren :q um genau gesagt um 5uhr 
satnden die leute schon in wasser :qund haben reichlich fische gefangen nach mein zählen sind genau 11 mefos gefangen worden :q
wir waren um 6uhr45im wasser da war der spuck leider vorbei :v
so hier mal ein foto vom bekannten strand in der woche es war genau 6 uhr :q



lg andre


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Morgen gehts mit BB an die Mefos min Jung! Die sind weit draussen


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> Ja was soll Ich euch schreiben #d
> Mit Andre heute los gewesen,der uns kein Glück brachte.
> War jetzt meine 9 Nullnummer ;+
> Irgend was ist nicht so wie es sein sollte
> Auch bei Andre kein Biss kein Anfasser.
> Wie sieht es bei euch aus ?
> Wieviel Nullnummern habt Ihr schon hinter euch .



Na, wenn Du mit Andre losgehst ist die Nullnummer vorprogrammiert Muahaha 

War nurn Scherz, Andre#6...

Ich hatte den ganzen März über Nullnummern ohne Nachläufer und Austeiger und werde dem hoffentlich dieses WE ein kräftiges Ende setzen kann. Bin mittlerweile schon aus Verzweiflung am Köderexperimentieren. Wenn dabei was sinnvollers rauskommt (ausser den rätselhaften Düsternbrooker Hechten ) werd ichs Euch wissen lassen.

Reverend NoMefo |gr:


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> so hier mal ein foto vom bekannten strand in der woche es war genau 6 uhr :q
> Anhang anzeigen 101828
> 
> lg andre




The white House is the Right House :q

Ist irgendwie wie Topfschlagen dieses Jahr, nur dass zu der Ort-Komponente auch noch die Zeit kommt...


----------



## Marian 25469

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> so hier mal ein foto vom bekannten strand in der woche es war genau 6 uhr :q
> Anhang anzeigen 101828
> 
> lg andre




Sieht Weissenhaus nicht schön aus |muahah:nicht für alle Trutten der Welt.


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> Ja was soll Ich euch schreiben #d
> Mit Andre heute los gewesen,der uns kein Glück brachte.
> War jetzt meine 9 Nullnummer ;+
> Irgend was ist nicht so wie es sein sollte
> Auch bei Andre kein Biss kein Anfasser.
> Wie sieht es bei euch aus ?
> Wieviel Nullnummern habt Ihr schon hinter euch .


 


Habe seit 1 1/2 Jahren kein Mefo Glück bei mir sind es immer die anderen die fangen..... Ich bin immer zu falschen zeit am falschen ort.... entweder haben die den tag davor gefangen oder den tag danach..... glaube dieses jahr habe ich schon 13 Nullnummern hinter mir :c.... idee was ich falsch mache....


----------



## Dorsch_Freak

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ich habe auch schon seit *3* jahre keine mefo mehr beim waten erwischt... dieses jahr solls aber endlich mal wieder so richtig los gehen


----------



## Marian 25469

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo Sportsfreunde.

Da ich alleine los war, habe ich mal wieder nach ca. 3 Jahren die  Blechpeitsche ausgepackt und mit Spiro gefischt.
Abgesehen davon das es ein geiles Wetter war, ist sogar eine Trutte hängengeblieben, Bild gibt's keines, die kleine schwimmt wieder #6 

Habe sonst noch ein paar Impressionen mitgebracht und ein paar nicht unwichtige Ahhhhhh's und Ohhhhh's  

Ahhhhhhh: Die Seeringelwürmer sind aktiv, es lohnt sich auch mal in die Nacht reinzufischen.
Ohhhhhhh: Mittlerweile sind auch die Tobiasfische unterwegs, kleine Schwärme, Tobis sind ca. 8-10 cm.


Meine Kleine habe ich auf Oliv/Weiß gefangen ( Tobiimitat ) und am Süsswassereinlauf ( Klassisch für diese Jahreszeit/Wassertemperatur )



PS: Spiro hätte ich mir sparen können, die Kleine hat in Fliegenwurfweite gebissen.


Hier mal ein paar Bildchen


----------



## mullet64

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

steven23883, du machst bestimmt alles richtig.
Es ist halt ein ziemliches Glücksspiel.
Habe dieses Jahr schon 10x abgeschneidert.
(Das wird sich hoffentlich am WE in Als ändern).
Letztes Jahr war ein totales Schneiderjahr mit 30 vergeblichen Versuchen. Und ich habe es immer noch nicht aufgegeben. Glaube auch nicht, dass ich was falsch mache.
Gruss
Mullet


----------



## immerfänger

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

.....waren Heute auf Fehmarn. 2 Mefos,3 Dorsche und eine große habe ich leider verloren..
Gruß 
Wolfgang


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



immerfänger schrieb:


> .....waren Heute auf Fehmarn. 2 Mefos,3 Dorsche und eine große habe ich leider verloren..
> Gruß
> Wolfgang


 hast keine fotos süsser |bigeyeszeig her die dinger 
lg andre


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Christian D schrieb:


> Ist denn genau dieser Effekt gewünscht? Viele Meerforellenfischer investieren sehr viel Zeit in ihr Hobby. Ich rede da von Meerforellenanglern, die das ganze Jahr hindurch am Wasser sind und ihre "Meerfoellensaison" (die es de Fakto nicht gibt) nicht auf das Frühjahr beschränken. Wenn ich Sätze höre wie "Gehts schon in meinem Bereich los?" oder "Startlöcher" muss ich immer schmunzeln. Sind wir hier beim Heringsfischen? Weder geht es in bestimmten Bereichen los, noch hört es auf! Fisch ist das ganze Jahr an der Küste. Man muss ihn nur finden. Das kostet Zeit und Mühe. Wenn man als ein solcher
> Fischer nun auch noch öffentlich und unreflektiert raushaut, wo man gerade die Fische gefunden hat, kann man sich ziemlich sicher sein, genau an diesem Spot in den nächsten Tagen trampelnde Horden weit draußen auf den Sandbänken zu haben. Mit dem Effekt, dass der Fisch, den ich eigentlich in der ersten Rinne mit der Fliege befischen wollte, weit abgedrängt wird.
> Ein schönes Beispiel hierfür ist Sierksdorf, auch Weissenhaus II genannt (Viele Angler - wenig fisch - einst schöne Landschaft). Geh mal am späten Nachmittag los (zur "Saison"...|rolleyes). Du hattest einen anstrengenden Arbeitstag, bist von privaten Problemen gebeutelt und willst einfach entspannt und in Ruhe ans Wasser. Schon auf dem Parkplatz vermutest du: oha......hier hat wieder wer ne Dose geöffnet. Dann gehst du runter zum Strand und stellst fest, dass bereits 20 Kollegen im Wasser (weit draußen versteht sich. Revier wurde mit gelben Fischeimern markiert) sind. Von der Steilküste aus hat man immer einen wunderbaren Ausblick auf die Trampelrouten im Wasser. Schade, dort in der ersten Rinne hätte es mit der Fliege vielleicht geklappt, doch nun finde ich verbrannte Erde vor. Statt der anvisierten Entspannung setzt langsam Enttäuschung ein. Doch dort vorne finde ich noch einen Abschnitt, der etwas ruhiger zu sein scheint. Da könnten die Fische noch nicht abgedrängt worden sein. Also fange ich ersteinmal an, meine Fliegenrute zu schwingen. Ich genieße den Ausblick auf die Bucht und bin mit mir und der Welt wieder zufrieden. Doch hoppla, warum kreuzt denn dieses Kleinboot aus dem benachbarten Hafen da dauernd in 50 Meter Entfernung vor mir rum? Und warum unterhalten die sich so laut, dass man jedes einzelne Wort versteht? Mit der Ruhe und Entspannung ist es dann vorbei. Naja, ich mache ersteinmal eine Pause für eine oder auch gerne 2 Zigarettenlängen. Eine Runde Wildpinkeln (wird übrigens geahndet, wenn man erwischt wird) ist dann auch noch angesagt. Als ich mich wieder umdrehe, sind plötzlich 3 Spinnfischer an dem (ich vermeinde das Wort "meinem") Platz, wo ich eben noch gefischt habe. Trampelnd und sich laut unterhaltend.........So was blödes, ich muss mich wieder auf Wanderschaft begeben und mir eine ruhige Ecke suchen. Mit dem Ergebnis, nirgends an dem Strand einen Platz mehr zu finden, der nicht durchs Trampeln entwertet wurde. Also setze ich mich auf einen Stein und schaue den anderen ein wenig beim Angeln zu und gucke ein bisschen durch die Gegend. Viel Müll hat sich hier während Beginn der "Meerforellensaison"|rolleyes angesammelt. Was steht denn da auf der Pappe? Falkfish? Ach, das ist doch dieser Kunstköderhersteller! Wird wohl ein Tourist hier liegen gelassen haben. Angler sind ja nicht so! Mittlerweile ist meine Wathose schon ziemlich trocken geworden und es würde sich nicht mehr lohnen, die nochmal nass zu machen. Also schlender ich langsam zurück zum Parkplatz. Fische haben die anderen auch nicht gefangen. Das sehe ich an den leeren gelben Malereimern am Strand, obwohl die Blinkerzeitschrift doch letztens einen artikel geschrieben hat, wie die MeFos förmlich in die Kescher springen! Lirum larum......... kurz treffe ich noch einen alten Bekannten, den ich seit nunmehr 9 Jahren auch ausserhalb der "MeFoSaison"|rolleyes immer wieder beim Fischen treffe. Auch er hat es sich auf einem Stein bequem gemacht und betrachtet die Horden und natürlich auch die wunderschöne (wenn auch verschmutzte) Natur. Scheinbar ist auch seine Wathose mittlerweile wieder trocken. Wir beschließen zusammen zu den Autos zurück zu gehen. Kurz vor der Abfahrt fragt er mich noch, ob ich einen Fangbericht vom heutigen Tag von einem einst ruhigen und gediegenen Strand ins Internet stelle. Adressaten finden sich sicher genug, denn es stehen ja alle in den "Startlöchern".    #h



Topposting Christian. Ich werde hier ganz sicher keinen Fangplatz mehr nennen. Warum nicht? Soll sich doch jeder seinen Platz außerhalb der Führer selbst erarbeiten, dass gehört eben zum Angeln dazu. Mich ärgert es auch, wenn vor einem drei Leute mit ihren 28g-Blinker die Seegraswiesen umgepflügt haben und einem auf dem Parkplatz erzählen, dass der Platz fischfrei und hängerreich sei. Morgens von halb 6 bis ca 1030 ist die Welt allerdings an vielen Stellen noch in Ordnung. Wie ärgerlich es ist, wenn einem so ein Vollpfosten laut platschend durch die Strecke latscht, das kenne ich auch. Neulich komme ich an eines meiner Lieblingriffe und zwei "Angler" stehen mitten drauf, kurz vor der Sandbank, bis zum Anschlag der Wathose tief im Wasser. Was soll man dazu sagen, gefangen haben sie erstaunlicherweise nix.


----------



## Marian 25469

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Topposting Christian. Ich werde hier ganz sicher keinen Fangplatz mehr nennen. Warum nicht? Soll sich doch jeder seinen Platz außerhalb der Führer selbst erarbeiten, dass gehört eben zum Angeln dazu. Mich ärgert es auch, wenn vor einem drei Leute mit ihren 28g-Blinker die Seegraswiesen umgepflügt haben und einem auf dem Parkplatz erzählen, dass der Platz fischfrei und hängerreich sei. Morgens von halb 6 bis ca 1030 ist die Welt allerdings an vielen Stellen noch in Ordnung. Wie ärgerlich es ist, wenn einem so ein Vollpfosten laut platschend durch die Strecke latscht, das kenne ich auch. Neulich komme ich an eines meiner Lieblingriffe und zwei "Angler" stehen mitten drauf, kurz vor der Sandbank, bis zum Anschlag der Wathose tief im Wasser. Was soll man dazu sagen, gefangen haben sie erstaunlicherweise nix.


 
Hallo Leute.

Ich möchte mich den netten Postings mal anschliessen. Wenn man sich ein bisschen die Mühe macht finden sich immer Stellen zum fischen, die gewissen Voraussetzungen ( Süsswasser, Quellen, Sauerstoff, Wärme usw. ) aufweisen, wo der Fisch sein kann. 100% weiss man es ja sowieso nicht 

Viele wollen sich aber auch nicht die Mühe machen, daß ist dann so; Eyh Digga, sag/zeig mal ne geile Stelle, wo soll ich hinfahren #d

Ich bin aber auch der Meinung, man muss die Leute nicht an den Haaren zu der Sandbänke, Untiefen, Steine, Blasentangfelder, Rinnen, Süsswassereinläufe oder Seegrasfelder hinziehen. 

Ich liebe meine Ruhe am Wasser und entspanntes fischen, sollte sich doch mal Jemand finden der auch an der Stelle fischt, man kann sich auch ganz nett unterhalten, denn der kennt die Stelle ja auch.

Ich weiss nicht wie es Euch geht, aber der Umgamg unter/miteinander ist auch etwas einfach strukturiert geworden, wenn Viele Angler an bekannten Stelle zusammenkommen


----------



## Philofisch

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin an alle die den baltischen Mefo-Virus pflegen#6
Erwischt hat er mich gegen 1996. Erster Versuch gab anlass zur Hoffnung. Eine statliche Dame naschte am Blinker, erwies sich aber als stärkerer Gegner.
Von nun ging ich geschlagene 4 Jahre leer aus:v
, bis ich begriff, das ohne Vorbereitungen ( Strand erkunden, Händler fragen wo es läuft, Jahreszeit, Wind und Wetter, Strömungskarte und Luftdruck beachten ) reiner Zufall ist Silberfische zu fangen.
Das richtige Gerät rundet die Sache ab.
So leicht wie möglich fischen, ruhig verhalten am Wasser|rolleyes, Pausen einhalten & maßvolle fischentnahme (Mind. 45cm für Mefo & 50cm für Dorsch ) sind noch ein paar sinnvolle Maßnahmen um auch in Zukunft fischen zu können.
Der Großteil meiner gefangenen Mefos schwimmt noch, da diese zu klein oder zu dünn für Ihre Größe waren.
Seit 2000 gab es gute und schlechte Fischrunden und dieses Jahr ist es so Lalla. Bisher hatte ich jeden Monat eine gefangen, war aber auch schon ca 12 mal los. Wie ein Dorsch aussieht weiß ich gar nicht mehr#c! Aber sei es wie es ist die Bewegung an frischer Luft ist in Kombination mit einer Spinnrute ist das beste wo gibt:q. Die Küste ist so lang und bietet mehr als die genannten Topstellen versprechen.
In diesem Sinne wünsche ich uns allen einen Turboapril mit starken Drillerlebnissen:vik:.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Das mit dem so weit ins Wasser gehen wie die Wathose hoch ist finde ich auch Quatsch. Ich stelle mich so weit rein, damit ich in unmittelbarer Nähe vor mir keine argen Hängerstellen hab und gut ist. Viele Angler "überlaufen" die Fische ja... klarer Vorteil der Fliegenrutenwedler!

Was meint ihr denn (um auf Philofisch's Beitrag einzugehen), was "gutes Mefoweter" eigentlich ist? Meiner Meinung nach sollte es nicht zu sonnig sein, und Wind sollte auch leichter sein. Ein bisschen Regen zwischendurch schadet vielleicht auch nicht.


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hi noch mal ein kleiner Fangbericht. Ich dachte mir in diese Smily-Quassel-Orgie etwas hineinzuposten ist recht sinnfrei.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=151702

Samstag geht es ne Woche nach DK mal schauen, was da dann so geht.


----------



## Malte

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Samstag geht es ne Woche nach DK mal schauen, was da dann so geht.


Joa, die beißen zwar recht vorsichtig, oder kommen dir bis zur Rutenspitze hinterher, aber heute habe ich ne 80er erwischt. 
Der Körper war noch recht schlank, also wieder zurück mit ihr ins Wasser.


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Malte schrieb:


> Joa, die beißen zwar recht vorsichtig, oder kommen dir bis zur Rutenspitze hinterher, aber heute habe ich ne 80er erwischt.
> Der Körper war noch recht schlank, also wieder zurück mit ihr ins Wasser.


 
Erst mal Petri zur 80iger.


Hmmm. mal gucken ob ichs dann auch auf die Reihe bekomme ein paar Mefos zu fangen.
Bin ab Sonntag auch in Dk hab mir heut noch nen Watgürtel im Internet bestellt, da mein Laden keinen hatte), und hoffe das er noch rechtzeitig ankommt.
Nur noch 4 Tageeeeeeeeeeeeee bis DK:vik:


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Malte schrieb:


> Joa, die beißen zwar recht vorsichtig, oder kommen dir bis zur Rutenspitze hinterher, aber heute habe ich ne 80er erwischt.
> Der Körper war noch recht schlank, also wieder zurück mit ihr ins Wasser.



Das war letzte Woche ähnlich. Soviel Rambazamba unter der Rutenspitze gab es schon lange nicht mehr. Ich bin ja bei ab Samstag bei dir ums Eck, ich rufe Freitag oder Samstag mal durch.


----------



## Hunter2006

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Philofisch schrieb:


> ...& maßvolle fischentnahme (Mind. 45cm für Mefo & 50cm für Dorsch ) .



Sag mal Philofisch  
liegt das Mindestmaß vom Dorsch bei 38cm ???;+;+;+
Naja kann sich auch geändert haben aber hier in meck Pomm hab ich noch 38 gelernt und meine Prüfung ist erst ein halbes Jahr her!!!
Trotzdem Petri


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Der Kraft hat am ersten Urlaubstag auch gleich Kontakt gehabt , bei Nebel und leichtem Wind `ne fette 50er , schwimmt wider , um für morgen die Urgroßoma zum Date einzuladen.
Hoffe , morgen einen Anlaß zu haben , hier was auszuplaudern . A propos Ausplaudern - 
Fangplatz : Ostsee MV , soviel Detailgenauigkeit muß doch wohl erlaubt sein .


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Heute hab ich ne 45iger silberblank erwischt... Fische waren weit draussen und nur vom Boot oder BB zu erreichen. 5 Bisse hab ich versemmelt... Weitermachen #6...


----------



## Patty

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

War heute auch mal wieder los. 15.00 Uhr bis 20.00 Uhr. Brodtener Ufer, leider NULLNUMMER!
Außer mit waren noch ca. 8-10 Angler dort, aber kein Silber zu sehen.
Petri Patty


----------



## Malla

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Gestern 15:00 bis 18:30 Boltenhagen. Ein Angler kam mir entgegen und ließ die Hoffnung steigen. 2 Fische um 70 am Band! Leide war dann nur ein Anfasser und sonst nix. Warum? glasklares Wasser und null Wind. Nach der Vorhersage soltten es um 3 NO werden. Dann wäre vielleicht noch was gegangen.
Nächstes mal....

Ach ja.. letzten Samstag vor Elmenhorst 2 Dorsche und eine 53er vom Belly.


----------



## Bonifaz

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Waren gestern auch bei Boltenhagen, hatten aber 6h kein Biß und bei uns war zeitweise der NO zu doll (bis 5 bft) #c

Am Montag auch schon Nullnummer...:c:


----------



## pike/perch/Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Hunter2006 schrieb:


> Sag mal Philofisch
> liegt das Mindestmaß vom Dorsch bei 38cm ???;+;+;+
> Naja kann sich auch geändert haben aber hier in meck Pomm hab ich noch 38 gelernt und meine Prüfung ist erst ein halbes Jahr her!!!
> Trotzdem Petri




ich glaube er meinte sein persönliches mindestmaß !! ... 
ist genauso wie bei anderen fischarten ( zb. bei bachforellen liegt das gesetzliche mind.maß bei 25cm aber es entnimmt ehh keiner fische unter 30-35 cm ! )


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: Heute 3.4. 4.30-8.00 Uhr|schlafen

Wo: Eitz 

Womit: Alles was die Box her gab:m

Was: Nix aber auch garnichts#c


Leider heute meine 14 nullnummer in diesem jahr hin gelegt :c irgendwie wollten die mefos heute nicht an meine rute obwohl viel bewegung auf dem wasser war und die mefo´s ca. 30-50meter vor mir mehrmals gesprungen sind... ich weiß nicht mehr weiter.... ich glaube ich muß mir mal ne mefo auszeit nehmen da meine motivation momentan am boden ist.....


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Vielleicht solltest du mal nicht WH angeln.


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du mal nicht WH angeln.


 

Bin auch nicht immer in WH mal auf der Insel mal irgendwo in OH


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Heute morgen von 6.30 Uhr bis 7.15 Uhr in der Lübecker Bucht eine 40er Mefo und 4 Bisse danach bis zum Mittag keinen Zupfer mehr aber ein Hammageiles Wetter


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du mal nicht WH angeln.


 wieso das denn nicht |kopfkrat letzens haben sie genau um diese zeit da gefangen ohne ende  von 5uhr bis 6uhr 30 hat das da richtig gerummst 
lg andre


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

War gestern abend auch wieder los. Geiles Wetter, geiler Tag. :vik:
2x Silber verhaftet (46 und 47 cm) :q, 1x released (ca. 46 cm), 1 Nachläufer. Alle auf Snaps grün/gelb 20 g.
Mein alter Chef auch eine (47 cm).
Zur besten Zeit in der Dämmerung mußten wir los, die Arbeit rief. #c

Wo: ..... 
Wetter: sonnig, 12°C, Wind NO 3- (4?), leicht auflandig
Wasser: leicht getrübt
Uhrzeit: 17.00-19.30 Uhr


----------



## lachenderhecht707

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo Mathias war bei dir auf dem Reefel am 01.04.(kein Aprilscherz) 3 Mefo 42 cm 46 cm
und eine Untermaßige (mit Küßchen zurück ) am 09.04/14.04 bin ich wieder in deiner Nähe.
Was toll war die Hochzeit der Seeringel-Würmer(soetwas habe ich noch nie gesehen,naja
da kommt der Spruch wieder zum tragen ( wie beim fischen )man muß nur zur richtigen ZEIT
am richtigen FLECK sein .Einen Gruß aus Kassel


----------



## Svenno 02

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: Gestern 15:10-18:30 Uhr

Wo: Brodten

Womit: Snaps, Hansen Flash, Hansen Kingtrout, Stripper

Was: Gar nichts, noch nicht mal nen Nachläufer, viel kraut

War aber hammageiles Kaiserwetter


----------



## Andy Antitackle

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: 04.04.2009
Wo:    Weissenhaus
Zeit:   6 - 10 Uhr
Köder: Blech (Snaps Grün-Gelb, Rot-Schwarz, Hansen Fight)

Fänge: Glatte Nullnummer

Aber:  Viel Fisch morgens bei Dämmerung unterwegs gewesen. Der einzige Fisch halbwegs in Reichweite ist gesprungen bevor ich im Wasser war.
Ausgenutzt hat das einer mit dem Belly Boot der ungefähr 
70m vor mir 4 Stück am Band hatte.
Zwei maßige verhaftet, eine kleine zurück und einen Aussteiger und das alles vor meiner Nase #q.
Toll fand ich übrigens den Fliegenfischer der am großen Riff stand und nicht mehr weiter angeln konnte, weil zwei Belly Boot Angler sich mit Fliegenrute genau vor seine Nase auf das Riff gesetzt haben und er vom Ufer eine Lange Nase gemacht hat.
Vom Ufer aus wurde während meiner Zeit
augenscheinlich nichts gefangen.

Petri allen Fängern !

Andy Antitackle

:vik:


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Toll fand ich übrigens den Fliegenfischer der am großen Riff stand und nicht mehr weiter angeln konnte, weil zwei Belly Boot Angler sich mit Fliegenrute genau vor seine Nase auf das Riff gesetzt haben und er vom Ufer eine Lange Nase gemacht hat.



:q:q den hätte ich gleich mit ein mauer stein runtergeholt 
lg andre


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Heute 16-19.30 Uhr in der Lübecker Bucht...............4 Bisse und eine 55er ist hängen geblieben............bei dem Wetter einfach nur Spass pur.


----------



## FoolishFarmer

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Juchhu - ab morgen darf ich auch mal!
Für mich als Binnenländer geht´s endlich mal wieder ans Meer. Diesmal ne Woche nach Fyn um tatsächlich mal ernsthaft auf Meerforelle zu fischen. Wetter und Zeitpunkt scheinen ja gut zu passen, ich werde dann berichten wie´s war.


----------



## Aalsucher

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin,moin Mefogemeinde!
War gestern auch mal wieder ein Tag am Wasser.Hammergeiles Wetter...........!
Woahme,vom Strand und vom Belly Boat
Wann:Gestern von 5:30Uhr-17:00Uhr
Was: Morgens ein Aussteiger vom Strand,dann 3xDorsch(55,67,69)vom Belly und gegen abend noch 1xSilber(48cm)vom Strand 
Womitorsch auf Gummi gelb/rot,Mefo auf Spöket schwarz/blau
Warum:wollte endlich mal vom Belly aus was fangen
Der Hammer war die Mefo,wirklich kein Spruch beim ersten Wurf war der Knüppel krumm.Glück braucht der Mensch,somit allen die ans Wasser kommen wünsch ich krumme Knüppel!
Gruß von Stefan aus Stade


----------



## Aalthorsten

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Moin auch ich habe die Saison 2009 erfreulich eröffnet.
Dabei durfte ich heute meine allererste Meerforelle :vik: drillen.
Ich bin infiziert !!!!

Wann: heute
Wo: Heiligenhafen
Wer: ich und mein Kumpel
Wind: West 4
Womit: Möre Silda 22gr.
Wie Groß: 42cm und 38cm sie durften wieder schwimmen
Warum: Weil das Wetter so Geil war


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: 4.4.09 von 16:30-22:30
Wo: wsh
Wer: ich und der alte
Wind: heftig  
Womit: snaps 25gr rot/schwarz mit springerfliege , spökets 18g blau/silber grün/silber ab 20:30 bis 22:30 schwarz blinker und wobbler und spiro mit zigarre 
Wie Groß: eine um 21:40 im drill verloren
Warum:wollten einfach nur angeln
aber egal wir geben nicht auf!!! es muss doch mal richtig  in der rute knallen #c


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: Gestern 17 -20 uhr Uhr

Wo: Lübecker Bucht

Womit: Snaps 20 g und Stripper 15 g je grün/weiss

Was:  3x silber gefangen, 2x nur|wavey: und wech war sie 
         div Nachläufer und zupfer,  entnommen feiste 47 runde cm

Mageninhalt:Tobse und Kleingetier


----------



## vazzquezz

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri, Reimer! :m

V.


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann :heute von SA bis14.00

Wo: Steinbecker Gegend

Was:ein eindrucksvoller Biß weiter draußen , eine ca.45er , dann einfach nur Wurftraining
       bei viel zu langweiligem schönem Wetter


Womit: Fiske irgendwie grünsilber


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo reimer hatte dir ja schon am telefon gesagt PETRI HEIL 
MEIN LIEBER #6und am weekend knallen wir die fetten raus auf der insel
lg andre


----------



## be1n

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

ersma petri allen fängern!

wo: mein inselchen, oben
wind: ja nicht wenig - seite bis schräg auflandig
wann: 11-13.30uhr
was: schöne 46er, ne gute nach kurzem Drill ausgestiegen & ne perücke aufer multi gabs noch gratis...köderwechsel ohne bremsnachstellung#q

warum: warum nicht:gbei dem wetter

schönen gruß an alle mann


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Juhu, es hat gefunzt:vik: Meine erste Mefo in diesem Jahr.

wo: Heiligenhafen
wind: ja - seite bis schräg auflandig
wann: Heute mit Pausen den ganzen Tag. Biss um ca. 18:00Uhr als der Krach von den Baumaschinen weg war.
was: eine 43er
womit: Blech blau/silber


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



dirkbu schrieb:


> Juhu, es hat gefunzt:vik: Meine erste Mefo in diesem Jahr.
> 
> wo: Heiligenhafen
> wind: ja - seite bis schräg auflandig
> wann: Heute mit Pausen den ganzen Tag. Biss um ca. 18:00Uhr als der Krach von den Baumaschinen weg war.
> was: eine 43er
> womit: Blech blau/silber


glückwunsch mein lieber #6super freud mich das es bei dir 
 knallt in stock :qlaß noch welche da wir sehen uns ostern 
lg andre


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Danke Andre,
aber ich werde morgen wieder mein bestes tun um noch was abzufischen....


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



dirkbu schrieb:


> Danke Andre,
> aber ich werde morgen wieder mein bestes tun um noch was abzufischen....


 hau raus die dinger #6das wetter schreit ja wirklich nach mefos |supergri
viel glück für morgen #6
lg andre


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

erstma petri allen fänger:vik:
na da ist der kleine ja richtig heiß:q, ich aber auch:m!und andre´...besorg dir noch unbedingt die gufis mit wenigstens 30g köpfen und dann gehts rund:vik::vik:!!

grüsse


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wir waren Sonntag zu viert auf Fehmarn.Erst Altenteil,dann Wallnau und zu guter letzt Klausdorf,was soll ich sagen?Vier Leute ,drei Strände,nicht ein Biss!!!Dafür aber eine beim auswerfen gebrochene Speedmaster 300MH die erst 2 mal gefischt wurde.Aber das Wetter war schön...


----------



## Bellyboater

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Datt muss an Shimanoruten liegen. Das hab ich jetzt schon mehrfach gelesen und live erlebt...


----------



## Dorsch_Freak

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

petri zu den fängen und mein beileid zum rutenbruch... kannst du das wengstens reklamieren?


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Jo,ist schon reklamiert!Was halt nervig ist,die neue Rute kommt erst 2/3 Wochen und das mitten in der Saison!!!


----------



## Glªss|EYEs

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin moin.. War am Freitag mal fürn paar Stunden Rund um die Insel unterwegs..am dritten Spot gab es dann auch endlich mal wieder Kontakt..nach ca. sechs NullNummern war es auch wirklich mal wieder an der Zeit. Erster Biss hing dann auch gleich, war aber sofort zu merken das es ein kleinerer Fisch ist..vielleicht knappe 45cm im wasser released.. Dann ein schöner klopfer 10 m vor mir..Highspeed gekurbelt, sinken lassen sofort kam der Biss, hing aber leider nicht...auch nie wieder gesehen...weg...schade.....20m weiter gewatet kam dann auf maximale wurfweite nach drei Kurbelumdrehungen der nächste Einschlag, aber was für einer..! Dumpfe und deutlich sattere Schläge in der Rute...fünf-sechs Meter Schnur gingen raus gefolgt von einem ordentlichen Sprung...Gewälze an der Oberfläche....und??? dann hängt die schnur auf einmal durch......:c:c:c  ES SCHMERTZ BIS HEUTE, Heilung noch nicht in Sicht.......Vieleicht wirds morgen besser, da bekommt die Dicke dann noch ne chance....

Gruß und Petri an alle Fänger....


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Also meine Shimano SpeedMaster 300 MH hat am Sonntag ganze Arbeit geleistet! :q

Ergebnis: Satte 71 cm Ostseesilber!!! :q

Es gab noch mehr Fisch, siehe im Trollingthread! |rolleyes

Gruß Rolf  #h


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ach ja, Bild! :q


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

(Datt muss an Shimanoruten liegen. Das hab ich jetzt schon mehrfach gelesen und live erlebt...) ???????????
watt ??? |kopfkratich denke das liegt da dran wie man mit seinen sachen umgeht nicht an den ruten ´fische nur schimano ruten und noch nie einen bruch gehabt kann ja sein das sie schon im laden eine macke weg hatte oder umgefallen ist datt reicht schon und |birthday: da haste den salat
achso petri an allen fängern weiter so #v


----------



## hecht&co

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ stefan:

sach mal hast du die shimano fireblood? bin nämlich am überlegen ob ich mir die zulege...

MfG hecht&co


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ein Schöner Angelnachmittag war das heute in Heiligenhafen. Tolles Wetter und sogar 3x Mefo gedrillt. Nur die größe war nicht ganz so schön. 2x 38cm schwimmen wieder und 1x 41cm hab ich dann nach einigem Zögern doch mitgenommen um sie morgen in Butterschmalz schwimmen zu lassen.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



dirkbu schrieb:


> Ein Schöner Angelnachmittag war das heute in Heiligenhafen. Tolles Wetter und sogar 3x Mefo gedrillt. Nur die größe war nicht ganz so schön. 2x 38cm schwimmen wieder und 1x 41cm hab ich dann nach einigem Zögern doch mitgenommen um sie morgen in Butterschmalz schwimmen zu lassen.


 petri heil 
mensch das ballert  bei dir #6am weekend soll es ja nicht so toll werden das wetter  #q mal sehen 
mach nur weiter so #6
lg andre


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



hecht&co schrieb:


> @ stefan:
> 
> sach mal hast du die shimano fireblood? bin nämlich am überlegen ob ich mir die zulege...
> 
> MfG hecht&co


 

@hecht&co

Ja stefan08 hat ne fireblood in 300mh und das teil ist der hammer ne richtige wurfmaschine. nur zu empfehlen für die die das geld ausgeben wollen......


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> petri heil
> mensch das ballert bei dir #6am weekend soll es ja nicht so toll werden das wetter #q mal sehen
> mach nur weiter so #6
> lg andre


 
Petri Dank,
ja, war nicht schlecht, ist aber noch verbesserungswürdig#6
Wehe das Wetter wird schlecht, obwohl, dann hätte ich den Strand für mich alleine:q

Eben gab es hier ein echt heftiges Gewitter...


----------



## Flala - Flifi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin!

Ich habe mich vom 3. bis 5.4. mit der Fliegenpeitsche an der Apenrader Bucht rumgetrieben.

*Freitag:* 17.00 bis 23.00 Uhr, Wind aus Ost, 2-3, abflauend 0, Kaiserwetter. Im Wasser war viel Leben, Seeringler, Tobis und jede Menge Kleinzeug. Ab der Abenddämmerung waren auch einige Mefos an der Oberfläche zu sehen, aber meine Fliegen haben sie nicht interessiert.

*Samstag:* 5.30 bis 11.00 Uhr und 15.00 bis 21.30 Uhr, morgens Ententeich, dann leichter Ost bis Südost, strahlender Sonnenschein. Nachmittags endlich Westwind um 3 und bewölkt. In der Abenddämmerung eine untermaßige, einen Aussteiger, ein Nachläufer. Über den Tag verteilt habe ich mehrmals Schweinswale beobachten können.

*Sonntag:* 5.30 bis 12.30 Uhr, West um 3, morgens klarer Himmel, ab 8.30 bewölkt bis ca. 11.30, dann kam die Sonne wieder durch. Auch heute waren wieder einige Wale zu sehen.
In den drei Stunden, in denen es bewölkt war, war massig Fischaktivität, allerdings hatte ich irgendwie die Seuche.:c Ich hatte mindestens zehn bis zwölf Bisse, die ich nicht verwerten konnte oder die mir nach wenigen Sekunden wieder ausgestiegen sind. Außerdem hatte ich mehrere Nachläufer, die größte, die erst direkt unter meiner Rutenspitze abdrehte, schätze ich auf etwa 60 cm. Ich konnte lediglich zwei Untermaßige verhaften, die direkt im Wasser schonend abgehakt wurden. Es waren noch einige andere Angler am Strand, die einige Fische lnden konnten, wovon mindestens die Hälfte wieder zurück ins Wasser durfte.
Nachdem die Sonne wieder herausgekommen war, war es vorbei mit der Beißerei und ich bin schließlich zur Frustbewältigung an den Forellenpuff in Arrild gefahren, wo vier Regenbogen mit insgesamt sieben Kilo Gewicht mich wieder glücklich stimmten.

*Fazit:* Ein schöner Wochenendtrip, auch ohne Silber. Es ist schon immer wieder erstaunlich, wie viel entspannter und rücksichtsvoller in Dänemark gefischt wird und wieviel mehr sich die Angler an den Stränden verteilen, ohne dass sich auf die Pelle gerückt wird. Ich unterhielt mich am Sonntag zum Beispiel mit einem Fliegenfischer, der etwa 50 Meter rechts von mir fast vom Ufer aus einen Fisch angeworfen hatte, der sich an der Oberfläche gezeigt hatte. Er hat sich anschließend quasi bei mir entschuldigt, dass er so "nah" bei mir gefischt hat, normalerweise, würden sie hier mehr Abstand einhalten. An den Stränden Ostholsteins, wo ich sonst meist fische, kann man ja schon froh sein, wenn nicht 20 Meter neben einem jemand plötzlich bis zum Bauch ins Wasser rennt.

Gruß und frohe Ostern!

Martin


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo Flifi !

Ich hab `ne Frage zu den genauen Bedingungen : war das Wasser , während Du die Bisse bzw. Nachläufer hattest , denn klar wie Gin oder " angestaubt " wie man das so zu bezeichnen pflegt , und wie hoch war die wassertemperatur ??? Ich hier in Meck-Pomm
tue mich immer etwas schwer , bei zu klarem Wasser die Fliegenpeitsche einzusetzen , und werfe dann eher Blech . Bei uns an der offenen Küste ist es mir noch nie gelungen , 
Mefo `s an der Oberfläche zu spotten oder gar beim Jagen zu beobachten , da sind sie oft trotzdem , nur etwas heimlicher #c
 Petri von kraft !


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Waren heute zwischen Travemünde und Dahme unterwegs, an drei unterschiedlichen Plätzen.
3 Mefos sind hängen geblieben,  eine davon hat gleich alle Seeringler von sich gegeben, gebissen auf 3 unterschiedliche Blinker, Farbe, Form und Gewicht jeweils, so das daraus nur abzuleiten ist.............wenn sie da sind und wollen .......................


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Auch heute kam Bewegung in meine Rute. Sie hat mal wieder gezuckt.:vik:

Nur die Größe lässt immer noch zu wünschen über. Hätte gerne mal was ü50. Der Drill muss ja dann Hammer sein, wenn die kleinen schon so gut arbeiten...

Wann: heute zwischen 15:00 und 19:00Uhr
Wo: Heiligenhafen
Wer: ich
Wind: ja, etwas, ziemlich schräg auflandig.
Womit: Blech blau/silber.
Wie Groß: 43cm und 45cm
Warum: Weil ich gerade hier bin.

Ich hab nur Probleme beim Keschern im Wasser. Meine Arme scheinen zu kurz zu sein. Muss mir das unbedingt mal bei anderen anschauen.
Nach dem Biss bin ich im Drill halt zum Strand zurückgewatet.
Wie macht ihr das?


----------



## gallus

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



kraft 67 schrieb:


> Hallo Flifi !
> 
> Ich hab `ne Frage zu den genauen Bedingungen : war das Wasser , während Du die Bisse bzw. Nachläufer hattest , denn klar wie Gin oder " angestaubt " wie man das so zu bezeichnen pflegt , und wie hoch war die wassertemperatur ??? Ich hier in Meck-Pomm
> tue mich immer etwas schwer , bei zu klarem Wasser die Fliegenpeitsche einzusetzen , und werfe dann eher Blech . Bei uns an der offenen Küste ist es mir noch nie gelungen ,
> Mefo `s an der Oberfläche zu spotten oder gar beim Jagen zu beobachten , da sind sie oft trotzdem , nur etwas heimlicher #c
> Petri von kraft !



Vielleicht solltest du doch mal mit mir ziehen,
raubende/springende Fische gab´s in letzter Zeit oft am
Sandstrand#h(Insider!).


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

|supergri





dirkbu schrieb:


> Auch heute kam Bewegung in meine Rute. Sie hat mal wieder gezuckt.:vik:
> 
> Nur die Größe lässt immer noch zu wünschen über. Hätte gerne mal was ü50. Der Drill muss ja dann Hammer sein, wenn die kleinen schon so gut arbeiten...
> 
> Wann: heute zwischen 15:00 und 19:00Uhr
> Wo: Heiligenhafen
> Wer: ich
> Wind: ja, etwas, ziemlich schräg auflandig.
> Womit: Blech blau/silber.
> Wie Groß: 43cm und 45cm
> Warum: Weil ich gerade hier bin.
> 
> Ich hab nur Probleme beim Keschern im Wasser. Meine Arme scheinen zu kurz zu sein. Muss mir das unbedingt mal bei anderen anschauen.
> Nach dem Biss bin ich im Drill halt zum Strand zurückgewatet.
> Wie macht ihr das?


man o man du legst aber los #6 wir sehen uns freitag :g denn zeig ich dir das keschern bei meiner ü-80 die ich fange :g|supergri
lg andre


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



dirkbu schrieb:


> Auch heute kam Bewegung in meine Rute. Sie hat mal wieder gezuckt.:vik:
> Ich hab nur Probleme beim Keschern im Wasser. Meine Arme scheinen zu kurz zu sein. Muss mir das unbedingt mal bei anderen anschauen.
> Nach dem Biss bin ich im Drill halt zum Strand zurückgewatet.
> Wie macht ihr das?





Fisch ausdrillen ........rute etwas hoch und über den kecher ziehen..........kescher hochheben....fisch drin  |supergri


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Meerforellenfan schrieb:


> Fisch ausdrillen ........rute etwas hoch und über den kecher ziehen..........kescher hochheben....fisch drin |supergri


 
Jo, das ist gut gesagt. Vielleicht habe ich aus Angst den Fisch zu verlieren nicht lange genug gedrillt.|kopfkrat


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



dirkbu schrieb:


> Jo, das ist gut gesagt. Vielleicht habe ich aus Angst den Fisch zu verlieren nicht lange genug gedrillt.|kopfkrat


 und wenn du ein fisch verlierst :q ist das auch nicht so schlimm du fängst ja reichlich zurzeit #6freue mich auf freitag 
lg andre


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Fisch verlieren ist immer ärgerlich. Hab ja schon Knaller gehabt, die ich  nicht verwerten konnte.
So wie die Mefos teilweise reinhauen, hab ich keine Ahnung was da am Ende der Schnur ist. Könnte ja auch mal eine richtig Große sein. Das wäre dann richtig ärgerlich, diese zu verlieren, ohne sie wenigstens gesehen zu haben..

Klar, freue mich auch auf Freitag.... Da gibt es dann richtig Fisch...#6
Zur Zanderzeit treffen wir uns dann bestimmt auch mal in HH...


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ hecht&co 
ja ich fische die fireblood 300mh und sie ist der hammer eine weitwurf-granate und schön hart damit ich auf weiter distanz auch jeden biss in meinem handgelenk spüre diese
zuckerstange ist ein wunderwerk von shimano der preis ist bisschen teuer aber es lohnt sich diese rute zu kaufen und zu fischen habe sie schon in mein herz geschlossen und würde sie nie wieder hergeben #6ein traum von einer rute 
guckst du hier:q


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



stefan08 schrieb:


> @ hecht&co
> ja ich fische die fireblood 300mh und sie ist der hammer eine weitwurf-granate und schön hart damit ich auf weiter distanz auch jeden biss in meinem handgelenk spüre diese
> zuckerstange ist ein wunderwerk von shimano der preis ist bisschen teuer aber es lohnt sich diese rute zu kaufen und zu fischen habe sie schon in mein herz geschlossen und würde sie nie wieder hergeben #6ein traum von einer rute
> guckst du hier:q



eine pn hätte es sicher auch getan nach den vorgeprächen oder arbeitest für Shimano?
Nimm das bitte nicht so ernst  aber das gehört irgendwann nicht mehr hier rein


----------



## seatrout61

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Konnte heute um 18.00 Uhr eine hungrige 55er auf Hansen Flash 16g Grün-schwarz verhaften.


----------



## Gummipeitscher

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



stefan08 schrieb:


> ja ich fische die fireblood 300mh und sie ist der hammer eine weitwurf-granate und schön hart damit ich auf weiter distanz auch jeden biss in meinem handgelenk spüre




Ist dir die Rute nicht zu hart für Forellen?
Was für ein Gewicht lässt sich damit minimal und welches maximal werfen, ohne dass man Angst vor Rutenbruch haben müsste?


----------



## Tewi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Gummipeitscher schrieb:


> Ist dir die Rute nicht zu hart für Forellen?
> Was für ein Gewicht lässt sich damit minimal und welches maximal werfen, ohne dass man Angst vor Rutenbruch haben müsste?




DAS GEHÖRT HIER NICHT REIN!!!!!:r


----------



## peter II

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

. das meist gehört hier nicht rein, aber die Nachfrage ist doch wohl legitim!

Was hier auch nicht rein gehört: 
Fahre vom 10.04 bis zum 03.05 nach SE/ Öland#6


----------



## Dorsch_Freak

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Macht doch einen Fireblood Thrööt bei den Gerätetipps auf #6

petri zu den mefos von gestern (ich lag am strand in der sonne |supergri)

sonntag gehts endlich los |jump:


----------



## Mr. Meerforelle

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin,

kleiner Tipp am Rande:

Heute Abend um 16:55 Uhr beginnt der erste Vollmond im April, das Wasser hat bei uns eine Temp von ca. 8°, der Wind weht aus westlichen Richtungen:

HEUTE NACHT IST WURMHOCHZEIIT!!!

Ich bin "draußen", Fliegenpeitsche und Foto am Mann,

Petri!

PS: Mache über Ostern ´nen Abstecher auf Fünen, PN mit heißen Ecken willkommen :m


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Mr. Meerforelle schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kleiner Tipp am Rande:
> 
> Heute Abend um 16:55 Uhr beginnt der erste Vollmond im April, das Wasser hat bei uns eine Temp von ca. 8°, der Wind weht aus westlichen Richtungen:
> 
> HEUTE NACHT IST WURMHOCHZEIIT!!!
> 
> Ich bin "draußen", Fliegenpeitsche und Foto am Mann,
> 
> Petri!
> 
> PS: Mache über Ostern ´nen Abstecher auf Fünen, PN mit heißen Ecken willkommen :m



Na, da bin ich aber mal gespannt )

Dann werd ich mit meinen Tobis wohl keine Schangse haben )


----------



## Flala - Flifi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin!

@kraft67: Das Wasser war leicht angetrübt, der Grund aber immer noch gut zu erkennen. Die Nachläufer waren nur in den Momenten zu entdecken, wenn sie über hellere Flecken am Grund schwammen. Die Fische, die an der Oberfläche jagten, waren trotz des leichten Wellenganges deutlich  zu erkennen.

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Nein die Fireblood ist nicht zu hart genau richtig für die silberlinge 10-40g wurfgewicht ist nicht zu hart
fische von 17-18g-30g snaps und die fliegen in den horizont glaub mir natürlich gehört auch eine geile rolle mit dazu aspire 4000 fa und 12er spider 


@ Meerforellenfan was gehört schon hier rein viele schreiben über andere sachen die hier nicht rein gehören aber egal
deine meinung ich nehme es nicht böse
wünsche euch allen und auch dir Meerforellenfan 
eine erfolgreiche meerforellen saison #:


----------



## donlotis

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ich bin im Moment wieder einmal mit Member MefoProf auf Fyn unterwegs und das endlich auch wieder erfolgreich!
Die ersten drei Tage gab es fast keinen Biss und auch keine Nachläufer o.ä. Dann aber wendete sich das Blatt: Die Fische beißen nun auch in Ufernähe, gestern konnten MefoProf und ich innerhalb von nur fünf Minuten jeder eine schöne 60er landen, heute kamen dann zwei 50er dazu.
Mal sehen, was die nächsten Tage noch so bringen, hier erstmal ein paar Bilder.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin,

Ich war vom 5.4 bis 9.4 in DK.Kleine Belt...
Hat noch nicht wirklich gerockt.
Ich hab eine 40er (Schonmaß ist in DK 40cm, und sie war die erste an der neuen Rute weshalb sie mit musste), und 2 um die 45cm noch abgeschickt.
Die 40er hat auf nen blau-weißen Hansen Fight gebissen.
Und sie hatte einen Transponder in der Bauchhöhle.
Bericht folgt in den nächsten Tagen.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo leute ich bin auf fehmarn 
dasgeht hier ab wie schmitz katze :vik:heute habe ich schon 3 fische gesehen eine stealhead von über 50cm|bigeyes und 2 meerforellen von 50bis60cm |bigeyes leider nicht bei mir #q egal ich war erst spät auf der insel #q dafür werde ich morgen früh richtig angreifen :vik:der wecker wird um 5uhr klingeln |bigeyes denn erst mal die bekloppen wecken hennrik 82,thomas 090883 ,franky ,und natürlich die fishbohne :vik:ich werdeberichten was geht natürlich oki doki 
lg andre :vik:
ICH WÜNSCHE EUCH ALLE FROHE OSTERN UND DICKE EIER :vik:ODER SOLLICH SAGEN FETTE TRUTTEN #6BIS DANN


----------



## Arneboss

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin

Wann: Heute 9.4.09 gegen 7:30 Uhr
Wo: Stoltera
Wer: ich allein
Wind:Anfangs drei später gegen null
Womit: Spirolino und Seeringelwurmnachbildung
Wie groß: vielleicht 45 cm, kam leider nicht mehr zum messen,
denn direkt vorm Kescher hatte sie plötzlich keine Lust mehr mit zu kommen und war weg wie weg!!! #q
Danach ging nichts mehr:v


----------



## Fish&Chips

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: 09.04.09 zwischen 9:00 und 15:00Uhr
Wo: Fehmarn Katarinenhof
Wer: ich
Wind: Null bis nichtig (oder so um die 2)
Womit: Blech silber.
Wasser: War (gefühlt) im Schritt kalt, als die Neoprenhose dort "durchlässig" wurde...:c
Wie Groß: 44cm (ist mir aus den Fingern geglitten) und 47cm (wird geräuchert)
Warum: Frauchen sagte, ich soll mich mal "entspannen" |kopfkrat
Klappte nicht, da zuviel Adrenalin |supergri

Nach langer Durststrecke endlich wieder Fisch, und dann auch noch gleich 2 Stk. Die erste war die erste dieses Jahr, darum darf sie wieder schwimmen (und weil auch unter meinem persönlchem Mindestmaß von 45cm). Sie soll mich in drei Jahren wieder besuchen...|rolleyes


----------



## hawken

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Dickes petri Chips !! und allen anderen Fängern auch ..
Schade das ich nicht dabei war.


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: 10.04.09 von 4:30-8:15Uhr
Wo:Wsh
Wer: Ich,Steven,Rabbi
Wind: 2
Womit: Blech,Spiro-Fliege 
Wasser: Klar
Was:Nichts kein Kontakt
Warumachten wenn wir schon mal so früh am Wasser stehen klappt es vieleicht|pfisch:und es wurden schön vor der schnautze  wieder mal netze aufgestellt sogar in wurfweite sollte halt nicht sein !!!
morgen geht es wieder vom boot aus los mal schauen ob es knallt


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: 11.04.09 von 6:00-8:00Uhr
Wo:Kieler Bugt
Wer: Ich, da Besuch Wathoise vergessen hatte
Wind: 0-2, Ostish, mit Welle
Womit: Blech & Beifinger
Wasser: Glitzi
Was:Silberfisch 43cm
Warum:Weils besser ist als sich den ganzen Tag zu ärgern, dass man nicht los war.

Nachdem ich gestern mit diversen anderen Gesinnungskollegen bei perfektem Wetter die Hochzeit der Seeringelwürmer gesucht und verpasst habe, durfte ich heute selbst ein Schäfchen ins trockene führen. Es misst zwar nur 43cm, war aber wohlgenährt und silberblank und das erste nach einer langen Mario Gomez Phase. Also darf es sich heute Abend den Grill von innen anschauen :q

Interessanterweise habe ich mich gegen die Massenaufläufe an den üblichen verdächtigen Orten entschieden und für einen kleinen Secret Spot mit Sandbank und Tobsen. Bingo! So war es dann auch der Heringsfarbene MöSi, der den Einschlag brachte, übrigens Dank Rosis Überzeugungsarbeit mit Einzelhaken. Geht also doch 

Ich freue mich schon, wenn ich Morgen die zweite Halbzeit präsentieren darf ))

Ach ja, da ich die Kamera mal wieder vergessen hatte gibts nur ein Küchenfoto |evil:


----------



## Hackersepp

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> nach einer langen Mario Gomez Phase.


 
:q:q Petri Heil! Pass auf du, gegen Hamburg trifft er! :q#6


----------



## Dorsch_Freak

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> :q:q Petri Heil! Pass auf du, gegen Hamburg trifft er! :q#6


 
Nix da

petri zur mefo, klein aber trotzdem fein


----------



## gallus

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Nabend,

war heute mit -Kraft 67-,-Smith 37- und dessen 
Kumpel Tobias in der Wismarbucht unterwegs.

Bei Sonnenaufgang gab´s reichlich Kontakte, 
leider waren es meist Untermaszige Fische.(rel)

Auszer die dicke Trutte von -Kraft67-:
Ein 74cm Torpedo!:vik:


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri #6
es wird doch noch gefangen ich bin wohl immer am falschen strand heute ne fette null nummer |gr:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



gallus schrieb:


> Auszer die dicke Trutte von -Kraft67-:
> Ein 74cm Torpedo!:vik:





schigge digge...#6

petri :m


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Gallus
Schöner Fisch den Kraft 67 gefangen hat. Petri
Aber dein Kumpel könnte doch ein bischen Freundlicher gucken.
Oder guckt der immer so  :q


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin !

Wann : 5.00 - 10.00
Wo : Wismarbucht 
Wer :Gallus , Smithy , `n Bekannter von ihm , ich
Wind : Ost , leicht bis sehr trübes Wasser
Womit : was von Falkfish in schwarz-rot
Was : ein silbernes Osterei , und `n schönes (s.o.) 74 cm , 4,4 kg , lieferte einen klasse   Drill , sprang sogar zwei mal komplett raus 
Warum : siehe Bilder von Gallus ...
(noch mal special thanx an gallus)

@ Hansen Fight : der guckt immer so , wenn er abgelichtet wird; die Nacht zuvor bestand nur aus einer Stunde Schlaf , wichtig ist aber eigentlich der Hauptakteur in 
silber , das Lächeln des glücklichen Fängers ist mehr eine Sache tief im Inneren  :q


----------



## gallus

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@Hansen

Er hatte heut Nacht nur ne Stunde Schlaf,bevor er mit 
uns bei 4Bft um 4Uhr in Nasse stieg.
Dazu noch dicke Welle und ein sehr kämpferischer Fisch,
da darf man doch mal n biszchen müde gucken!#6


----------



## gallus

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Sorry,überschnitten..


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

`N Abend Gallus 
Die Sa-Trutte hatte neben 2 kleinen Heringen (oder Sprotten?) noch einen kapitalen 
Bandwurm im Darm , sodaß die Graved - Variante von vornherein nicht die Methode der Wahl gewesen wäre (nur ordendlich durcherhitzt?!) 
Petri - #h


----------



## gallus

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Der Bandwurm schmeckt auch lecker!:v

Ich meine aber der Wurm sollte kein Problem sein.

Nochmals dickstes Petri!#h


----------



## Patty

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: gestern, 18.00 bis 20.30 Uhr
Wo: Brotdener Ufer
Wer: Ich
Wind: erst 3-4 bft O bis SO, später 2 
Wasser: trüb, hohe Wellen, viel Kraut
Womit: Falkfish rot-schwarz
Was: Silber 42cm, durfte wieder schwimmen!


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Das war doch mal ein toller Tag für euch.


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ kraft 67, #h
na dann auch mal ein kräftiges *Petri Heil* von mir! :m


----------



## Sparky1337

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

moin moin


ich wollte kein neun thread auf machen wegen paar fragen...

also

Wo ´hat man jetzt ne gute chance auf ne mefo?

fehmann?

wenn ja wie  Köderart?!? farben größe gewicht usw

und leider hab ich keine watthose also sollte von land aus sein 

aber anderseits ins wasser geh ich auch nen paar schritte 

grüße


----------



## Blechbüchsentaucher85

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

bei der wassertemperatur freilillig ins wasser?  brrrrr
insgesammt sind die chancen aber momentan recht gut (fast) egal wo.
köder spökets, hansen usw. halt der standart *g* oder mit fliege


----------



## berliner989

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

bis wann geht die mefozeit dieses jahr.. was glaubt ihr?? fahr wahrscheinlich in der ersten juni woche hoch... :-D


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



berliner989 schrieb:


> bis wann geht die mefozeit dieses jahr.. was glaubt ihr?? fahr wahrscheinlich in der ersten juni woche hoch... :-D


 

Sorry, aber das ist irgendwie Käse^^

Mefo-Zeit ist eig immer...Meiner Meinung nach.


Petri Heil an alle Fänger...


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Hackersepp

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Nix da
> 
> petri zur mefo, klein aber trotzdem fein


 
Mario Gomez !  1:0 :q:q#6

Ontopic: Was hört man denn aus Rügen?


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: Heute Morgen 06:00 bis 08:00
Wo: Baja Eckernförda
Wetter: Schön
Was: Aussteiger ca. 50cm #q#q#q
Warum schon wieder: Weil der Fisch gestern so legger schmeckte...


Moin Jungs, erstmal Danke für die Petris, und fast hätte ich in der 2. Halbzeit einen ordentlichen draufgesetzt. Was für ein skurriler Morgen...

Bei perfekten Bedingungen, leicht auflandig, ordentlich Welle, grau aber ohne loses Kraut mit Ex-Boardie Goozee bei Sonnenaufgang in der Eckernförder Bucht am Wasser, um uns erst einmal direkt vor unseren Blinkern in Wurfweite von einem ausgewachsenen Seehund begrüssen zu lassen. Hab ich dort bislang noch nie gesehen. Danach bin ich noch fast auf eine Scholle im Flachwasser getreten, und letztendlich konnte ich nach ca. 1 Stunde rumgeblinkere noch einen heftigen Biss verwerten, der sich als kampfstarke ca. 50er Mefo herausstellte und nach ordentlich Rabatz sich direkt vor meinem Kescher mit einem letzten Sprung wieder Richtung Freiwasser verabschiedete und meinen Blinker Richtung eigenen Kopf schnellen liess...Danach flog mein Kescher begleitet von schweren Flüchen Richtung Strand. Es erübrigt sich, zu sagen, dass danach nichts mehr ging, und hätte ich die Mefo gestern ebenfalls verloren, das Osterfest wäre gelaufen gewesen. So bleibt ein ungutes Gefühl im Magen und die Hoffnung auf die nächsten Male...

Und das Fazit: Für Mario Gomez wäre das ein Freistoss von der Mittellinie gegen den Pfosten gewesen!!!

Reverend Mefo


----------



## MeFo-Freak

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moinsen!

Ich war auch endlich mal wieder los...

Wann     : heute 19.00 bis 21.30
Wo        : Vejle Fjord bei Munkebjerg, DK
Wind      : NO max. 2
Wetter   : sonnig, später eher dunkel
Wasser   : glasklar, Ententeich
Womit    : Filur 12gr. in grün/schwarz, Boss 16gr. silber/schwarz 
Was       : zwei von ca. 15cm, eine 35er und ne richtige Kirsche
               während ihrer Flugshow verloren#q#q#q#q


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Sparky1337 schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> 
> ich wollte kein neun thread auf machen wegen paar fragen...
> 
> also
> 
> Wo ´hat man jetzt ne gute chance auf ne mefo?
> 
> fehmann?
> 
> wenn ja wie  Köderart?!? farben größe gewicht usw
> 
> und leider hab ich keine watthose also sollte von land aus sein
> 
> aber anderseits ins wasser geh ich auch nen paar schritte
> 
> grüße


hallo 
die insel ist zurzeit der ober hammer #q
4tage kein fisch :vscheiß ost wind :cbei 30 anglern in wasser nicht ein fisch :vso ist das mit den kackfischen |supergri|supergri|supergri  ey revend petriheil 
ruf dich an lg andre #h


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin MeFo-Freak und herzlic Willkommen im AB |wavey:




MeFo-Freak schrieb:


> .... und ne richtige Kirsche
> während ihrer Flugshow verloren#q#q#q#q




Sieh es als Übungsstunde für den nächsten großen Fang an  :m


Allen Fängern ein herzliches Petri Heil !


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

petri heil erst mal den fängern #6
so wieder zuhause von meinen ostern ferien |supergri
donnerstag null :v
freitag null :v
samstag null :v
sonntag null :v
was soll ich dazu noch sagen :cscheiß ost wind |supergri die insel war wie ausgestorben 
ich habe mit zuvielen leuten gesprochen die hatten fast alle kein fisch #q
die ostsee war so klar da konntes du in 30 meter dein blinker sehen oder die fliege :c
ich hoffe ihr hatten alle schöne oster eier in der hose |supergri
das wetter ist ja ein traum 
lg andre 
ich werde wieder angreifen :vik:


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Auch ich bin nun nach 4 Tagen ohne Fisch wieder nach Hause gefahren und hab meinen Kühlschrank vom Womo repariert. 
Die letzten Tage waren echt frustrierend. Seit der Wind auf Ost gedreht hat war tote Hose.
Für die nächsten Tage ist auch Ostwind 3-4 angesagt. Stellt sich nun die Frage, wohin fahren? Nun könnte ich wieder los, da der Kühlschrank nun wieder i.O. ist.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



dirkbu schrieb:


> Auch ich bin nun nach 4 Tagen ohne Fisch wieder nach Hause gefahren und hab meinen Kühlschrank vom Womo repariert.
> Die letzten Tage waren echt frustrierend. Seit der Wind auf Ost gedreht hat war tote Hose.
> Für die nächsten Tage ist auch Ostwind 3-4 angesagt. Stellt sich nun die Frage, wohin fahren? Nun könnte ich wieder los, da der Kühlschrank nun wieder i.O. ist.


 |supergri so ist das mit den meerforellen  hab mir erst mal mein belly abgeholt heute :vik:in 14 tagen gehts weiter angriff  lg andre


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Am 30.03. gedenke ich auch wieder nach Heiligenhafen zu eiern#6


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Regt euch ab. Ich bin Freitag Morgen aufgewacht und konnte den Kopf nicht mehr bewegen. Hoch, runter und zur Seite. Ging nichts mehr ohne in ein Brett beißen zu müßen. 
Heute ist es der erste Tag, wo ich es ohne Chemie aushalte. 

Angeln ohne Fisch wäre mir lieber.


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> petri heil erst mal den fängern #6
> so wieder zuhause von meinen ostern ferien |supergri
> donnerstag null :v
> freitag null :v
> samstag null :v
> sonntag null :v
> was soll ich dazu noch sagen :cscheiß ost wind |supergri die insel war wie ausgestorben
> ich habe mit zuvielen leuten gesprochen die hatten fast alle kein fisch #q
> die ostsee war so klar da konntes du in 30 meter dein blinker sehen oder die fliege :c
> ich hoffe ihr hatten alle schöne oster eier in der hose |supergri
> das wetter ist ja ein traum
> lg andre
> ich werde wieder angreifen :vik:


Mensch Jungs,das ist ja unglaublich
was habt Ihr denn die vier Tage gemacht.
Könnt Ihr nicht mehr angeln :q:q


----------



## gsunderground

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

wann:11.3. von 9.00-11.00
wo:wohlenberger wieck
wer:ich und das ganz alleine in der wieck 
wind:rückenwind von ost zunehmend  wars schon die 5?
womit:quer durch den garten
wie groß:47cm,:vik:auf spöket gelb-rot ist grad auf der suche nach oma mit gruß von mir
warum:weiß ich selber nicht bei den bedingungen
bin einfach los und wollte dem ostwind was beweisen
und es hat geklappt,auch wenns kein riese war#d


----------



## Borstenwurm

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: 13.4.09
Wo: Habernis Riff
Wer: Ich und ein Kumpel
Was: Mefo von 75cm, 3,91kg, noch leicht angefärbt; 1 Untermaßige
Womit: Braune Magnus an der Sbiromontage
Wind: Ost
Wetter: Sonnig mit Schleierwolken

Es waren jede Menge Mefos unterwegs. Im Drill habe ich eine weitere große Mefo verloren. Scheinen zur Zeit viele große Fische unterwegs zu sein


----------



## carphunterNRW

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

So,

letzte Woche in Kappeln gewesen und unser neues Boot ausprobiert (Nicht zum Heringe Angeln|bla.

Dorsch mau wie noch nie!!! Nur ganz vereinzelte Bisse beim Schleppen.Bei Windstärke 2-3 aus südöstlicher Richtung auf Mefo im Flachwasser (3-4 Meter) probiert. Nach ca. 1 Stunde hatte ich einen knallharten Biss und der Fisch hat wirklich gut gekämpft. Hab noch Schwein gehabt weil die Forelle kurz nach dem Biss in hochgeschwindigkeitstempo auf mich zugerast ist und ich bemüht war den Fisch überhaupt auf Kontakt zu halten.

Köder war ein Hansen Flash in Orange mit silberner Holofolie, sah einfach geil aus wie der in der Sonne lief.

Hier das Ergebnis:

62 cm Ostseesilber (meine Größte). Achja, nen Sonnenbrand auf Nase und Ohren hats auch gegeben:m


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

petri geiler fisch sieht bisschen aus wie ein meefo-lachsner
weiter so#6


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



stefan08 schrieb:


> petri geiler fisch sieht bisschen aus wie ein meefo-lachsner
> weiter so#6




Jo, hatte bei dem Laichhaken auch erst auf nen Lachs getippt, aber die anderen Merkmale sprechen für Mefo. Geiler Fisch jedenfalls! Petri!


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ja geiler fisch#6...... hätte ich auch sehr gern an meinem stock gehabt:q..... petri heil:m


An mein stock ist die letzten tage auch mal wieder kein fisch gewesen also kommen zu meinen 13 nullnummern noch mal 4 dazu echt zum:v


Naja ab 16.5 gehts wieder an die elbe zum zandern:vik:


----------



## carphunterNRW

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Fand den Laichhaken auch erst komisch. Aber ist doch ein Fisch zum Mitnehmen oder?;+


----------



## baydossi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hi Boardies,
Will jetzt auch mal was ablassen

Über Ostern auf Lolland gewesen, bei unserem allerseits beliebten Goeddoek und seiner bezaubernden Regina!

Zum anfang erst mal Wurfübungen unter Anleitung, es ist Schliesslich noch kein Fliegenfischer perfect vom Himmel gefallen

Danach hat Georg mich denn auf die MeFo`s losgelassen

Samstag Abend gegen 20.30 der erste Kontakt [ANFÄNGERGLÜCK, das Glück ist mit die Doofen q;o) ]
Ein Butt, ca 55 cm fertig geschlachtet vorm Verspeisen noch mal gewogen, immerhin noch 710 gramm. Danach bei Georg und mir noch 2 Kontakte aber ohne Erfolg

Sonntag Abend noch mal raus . wieder ein paar Kontakte, wobei Georg dann MeFo Biss hatte, nach seinen angaben ca 40 cm, sprich : Freigegeben zum Weiterleben!

Alles in Allem : " Super Angelwochende auf Lolland mit einem super Gastgeberpaar und einem super Osterwetter !

Aus diesem Grund kann ich garnicht verstehen , das Ihr nur ein Super Osterwochend haben Konntet, wenn dabei auch die Fische an den Haken blieben
Ich für mein Teil habe beim Angeln am meisten das Wetter die Luft und die Geselligkeit genossen
Das Fisch landen ist bei mir immer Zweitrangig

in Diesem Sinne weiterhin allen Petri Jüngern ein Petri Heil


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



steven23883 schrieb:


> Ja geiler fisch#6...... hätte ich auch sehr gern an meinem stock gehabt:q..... petri heil:m
> 
> 
> An mein stock ist die letzten tage auch mal wieder kein fisch gewesen also kommen zu meinen 13 nullnummern noch mal 4 dazu echt zum:v
> 
> 
> Naja ab 16.5 gehts wieder an die elbe zum zandern:vik:


nicht weinen ich hab 10 nullnummern :q und weiß du was 
in 14tagen steh ich wieder in wasser und versuche mein glück #6
irgenwann ist mein stock soooooooooo krumm :q da scheiß ich mir bestimmt in die hose und verkacke die mefo :q:q:q also immer schön weiter machen  wir können ja ja mal zusammen fischen und danach heulen :q
lg andre


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> nicht weinen ich hab 10 nullnummern :q und weiß du was
> in 14tagen steh ich wieder in wasser und versuche mein glück #6
> irgenwann ist mein stock soooooooooo krumm :q da scheiß ich mir bestimmt in die hose und verkacke die mefo :q:q:q also immer schön weiter machen  wir können ja ja mal zusammen fischen und danach heulen :q
> lg andre


 


Naja wieso nicht vieleicht hast noch ein paar tips für mich auf lager:q sag mir wann wo und wie und ich bin dabei:q


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



steven23883 schrieb:


> Naja wieso nicht vieleicht hast noch ein paar tips für mich auf lager:q sag mir wann wo und wie und ich bin dabei:q


#6
 oki doki


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> #6
> oki doki


 

Alles klar melde dich wenns los geht #:


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Gruß Massen !

War gestern noch mal los , bevor die Fledermäuse pennen gehen , in Wismarbeach ...
Wind kam leicht von SO , etwas Strömung , ca. ) Grad H²O
Was : kurz nach SA ein einziger Knaller von Biß , rasante Flucht , schöner Sprung , 
         Zähneknirschen (meinerseits) , nachdem die vielleicht 55 er Trutte 10 m von mir   
         mit der Fluke winkte , danach Schweigen im Walde - alles in allem schöner Morgen.
Worauf ? fluo-grünes Toby-Imitat 
Warum : die Stimmen wieder im Kopf doch , hab wohl meine Pillen nicht genommen 
            ( werde ich auch weiterhin nicht tun :#2: )

Von hier noch mal einen schönen Dank an alle , die sich um Besatz und Gewässerpflege für unsere silbernen Lieblinge kümmerten und kümmern , ind Petri an die erfolgreichen
Fänger :vik:  !!!


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



steven23883 schrieb:


> Alles klar melde dich wenns los geht #:




na ich empfehle dir lieber nen fisch beim fischer zukaufen, bevor du mit fischgräte los eierst!!:q
ich weiss wovon ich rede!:q
4tage mit andre auf fehmarn und nich ein zuppeln an der rute#q
eine kleine süsse schwamm direkt vor meinen füssen rum#h
aus letzer not herraus, gings dann mit dem schlauchboot auf dem sund, um ein paar heringe zu zuppeln, aber selbst die waren nicht zubekommen!#q
ich hatte da noch son pech, das meine neue 190€ teure speedmaster einfach ne mücke machte! ein kleiner hänger und der stock war dreiteilig und sogar fürs bellyboot zugebrauchen#q
aber es war trotzdem ein lustiges we:vik: und bin gespannt wann die nächste sh-mefo am haken zuppelt.
bis dahin muss ich wohl den ossies nachstellen:q

ansonsten allen fängern und auch nicht fänger wie ossi und andre ein dickes petri:m

grüsse


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: 13.04.2009
Wo:     Wismarer Bucht, Hohen Wieschendorf vom Schlauchi blinkern
Wind:   2-3 SO
Was:    1 x Mefo von 47cm
Köder:  Snaps rot/schwarz 25 gr. um 08:00 Uhr
Warum: Ostwind ohne Fang? Gibs nicht!


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



carphunterNRW schrieb:


> Fand den Laichhaken auch erst komisch. Aber ist doch ein Fisch zum Mitnehmen oder?;+



Logisch. Blank + Fett + maßig = Pfanne, es sie denn, Du bist freiwillig ein CR Typ. Also Fisch nicht selbst madig machen, das machen gelegentlich dann eh andere #6


----------



## carphunterNRW

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Alles klar! War blank, gute Größe und ordentlich was dran.....so einer darf dann auch mal mit

Aber ansonsten steh ich auch auf C&R....


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



henni82 schrieb:


> na ich empfehle dir lieber nen fisch beim fischer zukaufen, bevor du mit fischgräte los eierst!!:q
> ich weiss wovon ich rede!:q
> 4tage mit andre auf fehmarn und nich ein zuppeln an der rute#q
> eine kleine süsse schwamm direkt vor meinen füssen rum#h
> aus letzer not herraus, gings dann mit dem schlauchboot auf dem sund, um ein paar heringe zu zuppeln, aber selbst die waren nicht zubekommen!#q
> ich hatte da noch son pech, das meine neue 190€ teure speedmaster einfach ne mücke machte! ein kleiner hänger und der stock war dreiteilig und sogar fürs bellyboot zugebrauchen#q
> aber es war trotzdem ein lustiges we:vik: und bin gespannt wann die nächste sh-mefo am haken zuppelt.
> bis dahin muss ich wohl den ossies nachstellen:q
> 
> ansonsten allen fängern und auch nicht fänger wie ossi und andre ein dickes petri:m
> 
> grüsse


 


Ach ich bin ganz guter dinger kann ja bei mir nur besser werden.... ich habe das schon mal gelesen mit der speedmaster..... ich selber hatte das problem noch nie.... aber ich habe auch nur eine zum zandern in 270XH aber nen bekannter von mir hatte das zwei mal bei seiner 300MH das der griff gebrochen ist, ist aber ein bekanntes shimano problem was sie jetzt angeblich hin bekommen haben bei der 2009 speedmaster.... man sollte auch nie ne rute ausn laden kaufen immer ausn lager weil die kunden die dinger vergewaltigen alleine einmal gegen das ruten regal und das ding hat ein haarriss... und schon bricht das ding irgendwann bei falscher belastung..... habe ich selber mal erlebt bei ner ruten probe im laden......


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Logisch. Blank + Fett + maßig = Pfanne, es sie denn, Du bist freiwillig ein CR Typ. Also Fisch nicht selbst madig machen, das machen gelegentlich dann eh andere #6



Sorry.....Einspruch.....

ich würde es wie folgt ausdrücken : Schlanker (aber wieder im Zulegen begriffener), noch leicht angestaubter (kann auch täuschen) Absteiger mit noch vorhandenem Laichhaken (Absteiger auch sehr gut an der ausgefransten Fluke und dem eingefallenen Bauch zu erkennen).

Und das soll kein madig machen sein, sondern ist einfach eine Feststellung #h


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



steven23883 schrieb:


> Ach ich bin ganz guter dinger kann ja bei mir nur besser werden.... ich habe das schon mal gelesen mit der speedmaster..... ich selber hatte das problem noch nie.... aber ich habe auch nur eine zum zandern in 270XH aber nen bekannter von mir hatte das zwei mal bei seiner 300MH das der griff gebrochen ist, ist aber ein bekanntes shimano problem was sie jetzt angeblich hin bekommen haben bei der 2009 speedmaster.... man sollte auch nie ne rute ausn laden kaufen immer ausn lager weil die kunden die dinger vergewaltigen alleine einmal gegen das ruten regal und das ding hat ein haarriss... und schon bricht das ding irgendwann bei falscher belastung..... habe ich selber mal erlebt bei ner ruten probe im laden......




tja nur leider habe ich das neue 09 modell und ich hatte sie als erstes in der hand, da sie grade frisch reingekommen ist!!sie stand schön im röhrchen hinter der kasse!!ich hoffe das sie nächsten freitag wieder da ist, denn muss halt solange meine prologic zanderrütchen hinhalten!

petri allen fängern:vik:


----------



## zesch

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri an die, die hier Fotos posten !

der Rest traut sich ja anscheinend nicht mehr, hier überhaupt nur ein Foto hinein zustellen.....

Schade

Gruß
zesch


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



henni82 schrieb:


> tja nur leider habe ich das neue 09 modell und ich hatte sie als erstes in der hand, da sie grade frisch reingekommen ist!!sie stand schön im röhrchen hinter der kasse!!ich hoffe das sie nächsten freitag wieder da ist, denn muss halt solange meine prologic zanderrütchen hinhalten!
> 
> petri allen fängern:vik:


 


hast sie reparieren lassen oder eingeschickt eigentlich tauscht shimano die ruten dann


----------



## MeFo-Freak

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Nabend alle zusammen...

Ich war heut abend noch mal fix 2 Stunden los.
Ein tierischer Wind aus NO hier, entsprechend trübe der
Tümpel, na ja, wenigstens kaum Welle.(Schon schön so ein Fjord) Ich hab dann gleich als erstes mein liebstes Steinriff beackert, Köder war ein 15 Gramm Filur in rot/schwarz, der erste vorsichtige Kontakt kam dann auch schon beim dritten Wurf - Anhieb - Fehlanzeige. Die wollte wohl nur spielen#c
Nächster Wurf an die selbe Stelle, Treffer. War aber noch ein Baby, ca. 35 cm. Also retour damit, auf das Oma noch mal vorbei kommt. Ein Stück weiter gewatet, dann hing Zwergies Zwillingsschwester am Band, sind echt viele Kleine unterwegs zur Zeit. Als wenn`s nicht schon alles schade genug wäre, ist dann beim Wurf der Bügel umgeschlagen, was passiert ist könnt ihr euch ja denken:c
Dann die ganze Blinkerbox durch gefischt - nix passiert.
Auf dem Rückweg zum Auto hab ich dann noch aus Verzweiflung meinen Liebling (Filur, 12Gramm in grün/schwarz) ein bißchen gebadet. Und jetzt kommt`s dicke: Knüppel krumm, eine heftige Flucht und - genau - ausgestiegen.

Alles in allem ein schöner Ausflug, aber zur Zeit fühle ich mich vom Pech verfolgt.

So long...

Auf daß Ihr mehr Erfolg habt als ich


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



zesch schrieb:


> Petri an die, die hier Fotos posten !
> 
> der Rest traut sich ja anscheinend nicht mehr, hier überhaupt nur ein Foto hinein zustellen.....
> 
> Schade
> 
> Gruß
> zesch


was soll der quatsch denn |kopfkrat vielleicht ist nicht so viel gefangen worden über ostern :cwenn ich in den 4 tagen fische gefangen hätte :q hätte ich das ganze ab voll gebombt :q:q:q 
lg andre


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



steven23883 schrieb:


> hast sie reparieren lassen oder eingeschickt eigentlich tauscht shimano die ruten dann



na habe sie beim td abgegeben, alles andere ist nicht mein problem!


----------



## Dorsch_Freak

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

toll, jetzt warich eine woche lang an der küste und lag entweder krank im bett oder der sturm war zu dolle... stand nur eine stunde insgesamt im wasser und hab entnervt aufgegeben, weil nach jedem dritten wurf n knoten in der schnur war


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



zesch schrieb:


> Petri an die, die hier Fotos posten !
> 
> der Rest traut sich ja anscheinend nicht mehr, hier überhaupt nur ein Foto hinein zustellen.....
> 
> Schade
> 
> Gruß
> zesch



:q|sagnix#:|engel:


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

War am 16.04. wieder los, Wismarer Bucht. 18-20.30 Uhr. Wind O-NO 6, sonnig.
Gefangen ein Regenbogner (50 cm/1,2 kg) auf Snaps kupfer/grün 20 g. Bilder siehe unten.

Die letzten 3 Male davor war eigtl auch super :vik:, hatte es bisher nur nicht geschafft zu posten.
02.04. Wismarer Bucht,  sonnig, NO 3-4, Snaps grün/gelb 20 g. 3 Mal Silber (46, 47, released) ein Nachläufer. #6
05.04. Lübecker Bucht, sonnig, NW 2, rot/schwarz. 1 Nachläufer, 2 im Drill verloren (erste war ein Hammerbiß) :c, 4 Fische gesprungen.
13.04. Wismarer Bucht, sonnig, NO 2-3, Snaps grün/gelb 20 g. Eine direkt vor´m Kescher verloren (gerade maßig?) #q


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



dirk.steffen schrieb:


> Gefangen ein Regenbogner (50 cm/1,2 kg) auf Snaps



Da ist ja ein Fischbild|bigeyes

Petri zu den Mefos Dirk, nächste Woche bin ich auch wieder am Wasser.#6


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> was soll der quatsch denn |kopfkrat vielleicht ist nicht so viel gefangen worden über ostern :cwenn ich in den 4 tagen fische gefangen hätte :q hätte ich das ganze ab voll gebombt :q:q:q
> lg andre



Son Quatsch ist das gar nicht..... Ich poste keine Fotos mehr!!! 

BEISPIEL: Wenn man einem nicht mal glaubt in 3 Wochen 22 gefangen zu haben, dann braucht man hier nix mehr posten lol....


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Freelander schrieb:


> Na dann lass es eben sein.
> 
> Vlt. mache ich noch mal eins für Euch, beim nächsten mal zur Beruhigung mit der Tageszeitung darauf,wegen dem Datum und so...:q



Erst lammentieren und dann sich wundern das nichts mehr gepostet wird#6


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



zesch schrieb:


> Petri an die, die hier Fotos posten !
> 
> der Rest traut sich ja anscheinend nicht mehr, hier überhaupt nur ein Foto hinein zustellen.....
> 
> Schade
> 
> Gruß
> zesch



Der ist gut!#6#6#6


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Sorry, die Bilder sind etwas klein geraten (hab mich irgendwie mit der Auflösung und Größe vertan).  Hier der zweite Versuch.


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



zesch schrieb:


> wer soll euch diese ganzen Fänge ohne Foto abnehmen ?
> 
> (+ durch Fotos wird bestimmt ein Berufsfischer neidisch, aber wo sollte er Netze aufstellen, wenn nur Wasser im Hintergund zu sehen ist ?)



der ist auch gut|supergri#h


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hey Dirk, #h

Petri zu der "Getupften"! :m #h


----------



## willi .f

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

das waren 3 harte tage nach ostern.war mit meinen junior auf rügen.von tag zu tag wurde der ostwind stärker:v

unsere ausdauer wurde mit einer schönen 48er belohnt.


----------



## troutmaster69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Männer, ich habe es endlich geschafft eine Meerforelle vom Land aus zu Blinkern, da könnt ihr euch ja sicherlich vorstellen das ich mächtig |stolz: 

Nach 2 Versuchen (Schneider) auf Fehmarn hat es Heute am 18.04. in der Kieler Bucht geklappt,  sonnig, N-NO 3 abnehmend 2, Snaps kupfer/schwarz 20 g. 1 x Silber 72cm ca. 3,5 kg (nicht gewogen) einige Bisse versemmelt, aber egal |rolleyes



Petri an alle Fänger!


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

sauber petri #6#6#6
geile meefo echt hammer fisch 
wo hast du sie gefangen fehmarn kieler-bucht ????


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Jo,auch von mir ein Petri Heil zu dem Kracher Troutmaster und dem Willi natürlich auch ein fettes Petri nach Sachsen für den hart erkämpften Fisch!


----------



## jflyfish

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri, sehr kreative Hintergrundgestaltung, danke dafür, JFL


----------



## troutmaster69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri Dank, ich verarbeite das heutige Ereignis immernoch :k das war wirklich ein hammerharter Drill, den ich gaanz knapp für mich entscheiden konnte. 
Nachdem ich den Haken gelöst hatte habe ich gemerkt, dass der Drilling sich schon zu 3/4 aus dem Sprengring gedreht hat |uhoh: na ja, etwas Glück gehört ja immer dazu!

Habt ihr schon ähnliche Erfahrungen gehabt?


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: Heute morgen 06:00 - 08:00 Uhr
Wo: Kieler Bucht
Wer: ich und die Mefos
Wind:NNO mit Schmackes
Womit:Hansen Fight GW
Wie Groß: 41 und 49 cm
Warum: Weil ich noch ne Rechnung vom letzten Wochenende offen hatte und es keinen genialeren Start ins Wochenende gibt :q


Wer sagt eigentlich, dass der Nordostwind zum Mefoangeln nicht taugt? :q Auch heute Morgen stiess ich auf lebhaftes Ostseesilber. Zunächst ging wie immer überhaupt nichts, und dann wechselte ich von Kupfer auf den guten alten Grün-weissen Hansen Fight, meinen wohl unterschätztesten Köder, und stand plötzlich innerhalb von 3 Würfen im Fisch.

Kurios am Rande war, dass der kleinere Fisch eine heftige offene Wunde an beiden Flanken von einem - vermutlich - Kormoranschnabel hatte, und der grössere während des Drills an der Oberfläche von einer ausgewachsenen Silbermöwe attackiert wurde |bigeyes, die ernsthaft auf Fischraub aus war, obwohl die Forelle eigentlich ausserhalb Ihrer Kragenweite sein müsste. Beide Fische waren übrigens voller ausgewachsener Sandaale.

Bis hoffentlich morgen an selbiger Stelle mit ähnlichem Inhalt,

Felix


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Joh, dann mal ein feistes *Petri* an die Mefofänger! :m |wavey:


----------



## Spezi1992

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: 14.4.2009
Wo: Hot Spot um Grömitz herum (Lübecker Bucht)
Wer: Ich 
Wind: keine Ahnung 
Womit: Spöket FalkFish 
Größe: 52 cm, 49 cm, 50 cm (insgesamt drei Meerforellen, bei einer Angelzeit von einer Stunde)
warum: Weil die Meerforellen jetzt wie wild beißen!!!


----------



## sagent

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Mahlzeit,

mal eine Frage an die Profis, bin nächste Woche auf Fehmarn anzutreffen und versuche erstesmals mein Glück auf MEFO's.
Zu welcher Tageszeit sollte ich mich ans bzw. ins Wasser begeben ? Sind die Hornis auch schon da ?

Gruß
sagent


----------



## Waveman

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Nach diversen Nullnummern nun endlich wieder einmal Silber:
Wann: Heute morgen 08:00 Uhr
Wo: WH
Wer: Ich 
Wind:NNO up to 4Bft
Womit:Stripper Speziallackierung |rolleyes, 
Wie Groß: 45 cm
Warum: Weil ich mir sicher bin, dass Mefos auch bei Ostwind irgendwann mal fressen müssen, ausserdem war ich eh wach ...
Hatte noch nen fetten Nachläufer, geschätzte ü60 bis unter die Rutenspitze - hol ich mir nen anderes Mal |bla:

Gruß an alle 
waveman


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo leute das hört sich doch gut an :vik:erst mal ein fettes petri heil an euch #6 und besonders an mein kollegen REVEREND MEFO 
du hast mir noch nicht dein hotspot gesagt |znaika:los raus mit der sprache :q
lg andre 
hast du fein gemacht mit den beiden geschwister #6


----------



## LutzLutz

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

moin moin männers
ich will morgen früh mal los und richtig schön den ganzen morgen richtig auf mefo angeln
kann mir jemand nen guten strand in kiel oder eckernförde nennen 
schon mal im vorraus ein danke schön an alle die mir antworten
#6:vik:


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



LutzLutz schrieb:


> moin moin männers
> ich will morgen früh mal los und richtig schön den ganzen morgen richtig auf mefo angeln
> kann mir jemand nen guten strand in kiel oder eckernförde nennen
> schon mal im vorraus ein danke schön an alle die mir antworten
> #6:vik:


stohl #6


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri allerseits !

@ sagent : m.E. ist die beste Zeit der frühe Morgen , und ich meine den ganz frühen , vor
allem wenn es sonnig zu werden verspricht; und die Abenddämmerung bis fast zur Dunkelheit . Ist es wolkigund womöglich das Wasser ordentlich in Bewegung , kann 
natürlich den ganzen Tag was gehen . Ansonsten - der Köder fängt nur , wenn er im 
Wasser ist , eigene Erfahrungen , was wann bei welchem Untergrund in welcher Entfernung geht - selber machen |kopfkrat 
P.S. In MV sind mir bis zum letzten Wochenende noch keine Hornis über den Weg geschwommen .
Viel Spaß beim Einstieg :vik:  von Kraft


----------



## Windhase

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin an alle Mefofans!

War auch mal wieder los.

Wann: 18. & 19.
Wo: Elmenhorst bei HRO
Wer: Ich
Wind: irgendwie kalt aus dem fernen Osten
Womit: Spöket rot/schwarz 15g
Größe: 1x 46cm 1/2h nach Sonnenaufgang, danach bis 14Uhr nix mehr
am 19. 1h vor Sonnenuntergang bis 2h nach Sonnenuntergang und nüscht gefangen, aber ein schöner Sonnenuntergang.

Petri an alle Fänger!


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Andre Du Knaller ! |supergri|supergri|supergri

Fettes Petri zum Doppelpack schon mal im Voraus!!!
Und die Dicke kriegst Du auch noch, go go go !!! :vik:

Damit darfst Du Dich auch wieder "XFishboneX" anstatt "NoFischBoneX" nennen!

An solchen Tagen halte ich es mit den Deichkindern...

Arbeit nervt...

Reverend Mefo auf dem Trockendock...


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Langsam brech ich echt zusammen, der Chef geht los und ich muss puckeln |evil:...

Wann: 21.4.2009
Wo: Ostsee / Dänemark
Wer: Mein Chef :q
Wind: 2 SSO
Womit: Marzipanschweinchen  / Doppelhaken Tobi #6
Größe: 53 cm, 51 cm, 45 cm und 4 verloren |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> Langsam brech ich echt zusammen, der Chef geht los und ich muss puckeln |evil:...




Na, ja - der macht in Watklamotten ja auch 'ne bessere Figur als Du  |supergri


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Na, ja - der macht in Watklamotten ja auch 'ne bessere Figur als Du  |supergri



Vorsichtig  ... Ich fahr Dienstag durch Lolland !!!


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Da soll doch mal einer mit Untermaß kommen.


----------



## Ned Flanders

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Mein Freund.

Wir hatten viele gemeinsame Stunden. Schöne Stunden. Ich möchte fast sagen: Die besten.
Du hast mich an meine erste Meerforelle gebracht, ich kann mich noch genau erinnern: Es war im März 2005 am Helnaes Damm auf Fünen. Es war kalt, die Klamotten waren falsch, du warst dabei und brachtest mir in der Abenddämmerung meinen ersten Fisch. Silberblank, rund 50 Zentimeter, der Beginn einer Leidenschaft. 
Eine Leidenschaft, die wir teilten. Du warst immer dabei. Und hast mich nie enttäuscht. Es gibt offenbar nicht viele, die an dich glauben. Hier im Forum wurde das ja schon öfter diskutiert – mit meinem Glauben an dich war ich recht allein.
Dabei war es Liebe auf den ersten Blick, als wir uns auf der Jagd+Hund das erste Mal sahen. Du fielst mir auf, stachst hervor und musstest einfach mit.
Deine elegante, schlanke Linie, der geschmeidige Bewegungsablauf auch bei nur langsamer Bewegung, deine dezente silber-schwarze Färbung – du wusstest, wie man mich einfängt und das grelle Farben nicht meins sind.
Wir waren nicht oft unterwegs, doch wenn wir es waren, war es intensiv. Zwei bis dreimal im Jahr, Wochenenden oder auch eine Woche. Du hast viele Kollegen von dir kommen und gehen sehen und hast mich machen lassen, wenn ich mir den 15. Spöket mit Spezialhammerfangdekortödlichgarantie kaufte. Du wusstest, dass ich immer wieder zu dir zurückkehre.
Du hast miterlebt, wie die Köderbox zunächst immer größer wurde und ich mit einem Kilo Blinker, Wobbler und Co  am Wasser rumkrauchte. Später dann, wie erst die Box freiwillig immer leerer wurde, sich schließlich verkleinerte und du nicht mehr hineinpasstest. Dennoch hattest du immer noch deinen festen Platz, exklusiv und gut untergebracht. 
Wenn ich jemanden demonstrieren wollte, dass Meerforellen Raubfische sind, brauchte ich ihm nur dich vorstellen: Die Spuren in deinem letzten Körperdrittel sprachen Bände.
Am Montag, auf dem Weg nach Fünen, habe ich das zum letzten Mal gezeigt. Und gesagt, dass du mir nicht nur meinen ersten Fisch, sondern auch den schwersten (3,8 Kilo) und die meisten Fische beschert hattest.
Ich hatte morgens um vier noch kurz gezögert, dich mitzunehmen.
Du lagst da, neben der Köderdose auf den Schränkchen im Flur – natürlich nahm ich dich mit.
Wir waren gegen 11 Uhr am Wasser, Wedelsborg, später Sonderby Klint und zur einsetzenden Dämmerung Helnaes Fyr. Rechts neben dem Leuchtturm, bei den großen Steinen und dem Muschelriff, fischte ich. Ohne Vertrauen.
Ohne darüber nachzudenken nahm ich nach dem dritten oder vierten Wurf die Rute hoch, lies den Boss zu mir pendeln, öffnete den Wirbel und hängte dich ein.
Du flogst in Richtung der ansatzweise untergehenden Sonne, schlugst auf dem Wasser auf, ich zählte kurz bis zehn und begann, dich zu mir zu kurbeln.
Das Sonnenlicht blendete, ich kniff die Augen zusammen und spielte ein bisschen mit dir, als es plötzlich zwei harte Schläge in der Rute gab. Ein Fisch, kein kleiner. Die Bremse lief an, knackig zog der Fisch los – dann nichts mehr. Kontakt verloren.
Ich rollte die Schnur auf und hatte da schon ein schlechtes Gefühl. Mit jedem Meter Schnur wurde es schlechter, dann die Gewissheit: Da hängt nichts mehr.
Ich fluchte laut auf und dieser Fluch galt nicht dem verlorenen Fisch. Die Schnur war glatt durchtrennt, wahrscheinlich durch die Muschelbank.
Ich stieg aus dem Wasser – es war Zeit, zu fahren. Was sollte jetzt noch gekommen?
So habe ich dich verloren. Den Witch Falkfish, 20 Gramm, in silber-grau.

Als ich meiner Frau von dem Gedanken erzählte, eine kleine Messingplatte an dem großen Stein am Leuchtturm anzubringen, sagte sie nach kurzem Nachdenken, dass das jetzt vielleicht doch ein bisschen übertrieben sei. Ob es nicht auch ein Nachruf täte.
So kommt das hierher.




Und für die Legitimation
Wann: 20.04
Wo: Sonderby Klint, Fünen
Was: Silberblanke 47 Zentimeter, die erste die Jahr
Womit: Mepps Spinner, silber-rot
Wind: Mäßig
Wetter: Praller Sonnenschein, um rum 13 C.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

HURRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :gHeute hats gerabbelt in der rute 
:vik::vik:49cm und 44 cm :vik::vik:
guckst du hier 


lg andre


----------



## Thomas090883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Sauber mein Bester....
schöne Fische...dickes Petrie

muss mir wohl doch noch n paar Marzipanschweinchen besorgen:m

So und Samstag gibts dann meine Fliegenprämiere|supergri
Hoffe ich.....

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> HURRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :gHeute hats gerabbelt in der rute
> :vik::vik:49cm und 44 cm :vik::vik:
> guckst du hier
> Anhang anzeigen 103643
> 
> lg andre




WOW ANDRE
da sach ich maln fettes *PETRI HEIL* dazu
was war der Erfolgsköder , ne Pattegriesen ?


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Na also Andre geht doch.

Fettes Petri von mir.#6


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hey Andre, sauber!!! :m #h


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ ned Flanders:

Wunderschön!!! Und mein Herzliches Beileid zu dem zweifachen verlust! Demnächst üben wir mal schön Wirbelknotenbinden


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Nun, wo ich auch das Foto sehe:

Geile Teile, Andre! Petri!


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

geiles ding andre:viketri
hast recht gehabt, dass dat nen geiles bild wird#6
und auch allen anderen fängern ein petri


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo leute erst mal danke zum petri :k gefangen habe ich sie af eine patte in rosa :q 
lg andre


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Na endlich xfishbones, Du warst nun aber auch mal dran(damit das gejammer aufhört g*)...........Fettes Petri von mir und natürlich auch allen anderen Fängern!


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@@@@Ned Flanders


Mein herzliches beileid zum verlorenen Witch Falkfish:c


----------



## jon granada

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Schon ne Weile her, aber trotzdem: 
Ich war in der Woche vor Ostern auf Rügen, drei Nachmittage am Wasser, drei Mefos von knapp 50 cm, weitere zwei Bisse. Köder: Hansen  Flash, Orange/Gold
Bei wunderschönem Wetter eine 1A-Angelegenheit, leider am letzten Angeltag zu ruhig... 

Mensch, haben wir ein fantastisches Hobby!! 
Petri an alle Fänger!


----------



## Nordlicht

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: 23.04. von 8.15 - 10.15 Uhr
Wo: Flügge / Fehmarn
Wer: Ichi
Wind: NO 2
Womit: Mefo-Blinker von Wuttke
Wie Groß: 2 x a 45
Wasser leicht "krautig" habe deshalb später auch abbrechen müssen.
Die neuen Blinker (auf dem Bild) von Wuttke hatte ich gestern durch nen Zufall bei Baltic in Burstaaken gesehen....Volltreffer #6


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Meinen Glückwunsch!!!!
Nun kann ja nichts mehr schief gehen


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Fettes PETRI Andre. 

Du bist und bleibst mein BESTES PFERD IM STALL!!!!


----------



## Philofisch

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moinsen liebe Gemeinde,
fettes Petri an alle Blech- und Fusselfischer!
C&R lohnt sich letzten endes immer.
Ostern konnte ich trotz Ostwind 2 untermaßige an den Haken bekommen. Ich teilte beiden mit, das Sie mir zum nächsten Gig doch mal die fette Schwester schicken sollen und ließ Sie wieder schwimmen#h.
Am 21.04. hielten Sie sich daran:vik: . Bei Sonnenaufgang knallte eine feiste 60cm Trutte auf meinen Speedy (grün/weiß).
Fangort: Ostholstein 

Stramme Leinen wünscht euch T.


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

wann: heute abend von 19.30uhr bis 20.30uhr
wo: stoltera
wind: leichte brise ausm so|kopfkrat
womit: blech (gno in 22g grünweiss)
was: eine mefo natürlich mit glatten 50cm:vik: und die neben mir |wavey: nichts so weit ich sehen und hören konnte!gefunzt hat es na 20mins! zwei drei leute standen noch im wasser, aber so wie es aus sah nichts! mein rechter nachbar hat bestimmt gut :v!stand erst 50m rechts neben ihn und bin aufgrund von kraut und höhren wellen 40m links neben ihn gegangen und beim dritten wurf gings denn endlich mal wieder ganz nett ab!:m
warum: wollte noch etwas die abendsonne genießen:q


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

:vikETRI HEIL OSSI :g GEILES TEIL 
morgen sind wir dran #6
lg wessi


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

dank dir mein wessi:m

na denn wünsche ich euch in dk viel erfolg!!:m
ich fahre morgen ein paar schöne fliegenruten werfen und vielleicht vorher noch ans wasser!!|supergri
grüsse


----------



## gallus

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri Henni!

Fahre morgen und auch am Sonntag los,
hoffe dann auch etwas positives mailen zu können..

@Andre: Viel Erfolg!!


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

ja gallus denn auch dir maximale erfolge!werde morgen abend sicherlich auch am wasser sein!


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri den Fangglücklichen...
bone hat ja nun auch endlich zugeschlagen#6
Am 30.04. fahre ich wieder nach Heiligenhafen.
Mal schaun, was dann geht. Ich hoffe nur, dass kein Wind aus Ost ist.

Kommt der Wind aus Osten, fangen die Haken an zu rosten#t
War jedenfalls das letzte Mal so...


----------



## gsunderground

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

moin und mefo ade? die wismarbucht ist voll mit der konkurenz.heute von 8.00bis 10.30 mein glück versucht.und was beißt?hornis.muste gleich 9 verhaften.als mefoersatz.direkt gebissen hats aber nur zwischen 9.00 und 10.00uhr.jetzt wirds schwer aufs edle silber.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Verdammter Mist... Ich hasse Horni! Muss das sein???


----------



## bastok

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wollte morgen los an die Küste auf Silber... ist es schon überall so? Was geht Richtung Rerik? Ich werde auf jeden Fall mal ein paar Sbirus raussuchen.


----------



## Nordlicht

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

wann: 26.04.      6.30 - 8.30 Uhr
wo: Fehmarn / Puttgarden
Wind: 1 Bft aus Süden
womit: Wuttke - Blinker
was: eine 50er Mefo

Zwei Nachläufer nebeneinader sahen meinen Blinker an...wollten ihn aber nicht :g

Habe einige Mails wegen der Blinker bekommen und habe deshalb noch`n Foto von den Teilen gemacht.

Das Mefo-Foto musste diesmal etwas "unwürdig" auf dem Balkon in der Tüte stattfinden...meine "Angel-Digicam" hat in der Tasche Wasser bekommen |evil:


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo leute 
wir waren gestern in dk #6mein freund thomas konnte gestern seine erste 
fliegen mefo fangen :vik:sie war 43 cm und biss auf ein wie soll ich denn die fliege mal nennen :q andres erste versuchte garnele 
die fliege kann noch so ******* ausehen wenn die viecher da sind fressen die auch alles was sich bewegt 
lg andre


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

wann: gestern 25.04.09 05:30 - 15:15 Uhr
wo: Lübecker Bucht - Wismarer Bucht.
wind: zunehmend von 3 bf bis 6 bf aus OSO bis SSO
womit: blech (diverse)
was: ein Hornpieper auf Snap
warum: Mußte einfach mal wieder die Ostseeluft scnuppern!

Von 05:30 - 07:30 in der Lübecker Bucht kein Fischkontakt. Abbruch wegen zu viel Wind. Wechsel in die Wismarer Bucht. Zweiter Wurf. Biß ! #v
Geil denke ich so bei mir. Aber leider nichts mit Mefo.  Hornpieper von gut 70 cm.  Um mich herrum spaddelte es immer wieder. Hornis im Liebesrausch! :l
Nach gut 15 Minuten Geräusche vom Land. Drehe mich um und was sehe ich. 5 Rehe machen um 09:15 Uhr einen späten Morgenstrandlauf! :q  Nach gut 200 m ging es plötzlich, den Gemsen gleich, die Steilküste hoch! |bigeyes  Einfach nur geil! #6  Danach leider bis 15:15 Uhr keinerlei Fischkontakt mehr. Kräftiger böiger Wind bis gut 6 bf aus SO bis SSO.


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

petri an alle fänger 
ich werde jezt wegen den hornis nur noch die morgen und abendstunden zum silber fischen nutzen |supergri


----------



## Dorsch_Freak

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ Nordlicht: Da habe ich seit 3 Jahren nichts mehr gefangen :c und solangsam verlässt mich nach 3 Jahren Schneider auch die Lust.


Wegen im Dunkeln fischen... Habe ich das richtig aufgeschnappt, dass dann eher dunkle Farben vorteilhaft sind???


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> @ Nordlicht: Da habe ich seit 3 Jahren nichts mehr gefangen :c und solangsam verlässt mich nach 3 Jahren Schneider auch die Lust.
> 
> 
> Wegen im Dunkeln fischen... Habe ich das richtig aufgeschnappt, dass dann eher dunkle Farben vorteilhaft sind???


 hallo 
im dunkeln gibt es nur eine  farbe:g schwarz
schwarze köder oder schwarze fliegen schnell geführt bringt dir vielleicht die granate |supergri
lg andre


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

seid gegrüsst...
gestern waren wir zu fünft in börgerende und es sind 4 kleine mefos um die 40cm rausgekommen!natürlich alle relaesed!!!
später haben wir noch die brandungsruten rausgefeuert und die beiden ruten die ich auf die reise geschickt habe, haben natürlich 4 kleine minidorsche an den strand gebracht!:vik:

hey mein wessi...natürlich gibt es von mir ein dickes petri für eure dk mefos!!!:vik:

so langsam komme ich beim trocken werfen fast bis ins backing!!:m


----------



## Nordlicht

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> @ Nordlicht: Da habe ich seit 3 Jahren nichts mehr gefangen :c und solangsam verlässt mich nach 3 Jahren Schneider auch die Lust.
> 
> Wegen im Dunkeln fischen... Habe ich das richtig aufgeschnappt, dass dann eher dunkle Farben vorteilhaft sind???



@ Dorsch Freak
Nicht aufgeben 

Mein "Bringer" im dunklen ist ein schwarzer Gladsax und ich fische dann gern bei Vollmond in der rechten Bucht von Staberhuk.


----------



## Prof.Fitzli

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



bastok schrieb:


> Wollte morgen los an die Küste auf Silber... ist es schon überall so? Was geht Richtung Rerik? Ich werde auf jeden Fall mal ein paar Sbirus raussuchen.


 

Hallo Bastok,

wie ist es gelaufen in Rerik? War gestern von 12:00 bis 21:00 dort. Zwei Mefos auf grün-gelbes Blech waren die Krönung eines geilen Angeltages. Mein Kumpel mit Fliege ging leider leer aus. Hornis: Fehlanzeige.
Gruß,
Prof.Fitzli


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo leute hier noch mal die mefo #hlg andre


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

da griehmt der kleine ossi ja wieder!!:q

petri zur entjungferung mein ossi:vik:


----------



## Havorred01

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

...so nun will ich auch mal

*Wann:* 9 Tage vom 16.04.-25.04.09
*Wo*: Rund um die Genner Bucht DK
*Wer*:Ich und mein Kumpel Bernie
*Wind*:Fast nur Ostwind in verschiedensten Stärken :r
*Womit*: Überwiegend mit Boot, Naturköder, Fliege (Garnelen und Wurmimitationen), Blinker (Filur 8g)
*Wie groß, wie viele:* Wir haben insgesammt ca. 30 Mefo's gefangen, allerdings habe ich 9, und mein Kumpel 6 davon mitgenommen. Der Rest war weit untermaßig. 

Was mir zu denken gibt, ist dass fast alle Forellen Bandwürmer im Darm hatten. Sieht nicht wirklich lecker aus. 
Einige Fotos hat mein Kumpel auch gemacht.... 

Gruß 
havorred01


----------



## Dorschjäger

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo zusammen,

war vom 19.4.-26.4.2009 auf Fehmarn. Einquartiert war ich in Gahlendorf bei Familie Lunau.

Fänge:

20.4.2009 Stealhead 56 cm Fangplatz Marienleuchte, Köder Snap Kupfer-Schwarz

21.4.2009 Meerforelle 57 cm Fangplatz Klausdorf, Köder wieder Snap Kupfer-Schwarz

Die beiden Forellen hatten Seeringler gefressen !


Die Bisse erfolgten in ca. 80 m Entfernung.

Bin gestern Abend total erschöpft heimgekommen. Bekomme die fertigen Bilder erst noch und werde sie dann einstellen.

Bin noch total happy, die Hornhechte beißen auch schon tüchtig, der Raps blüht.

Euer 
Dorschjäger #h#h


----------



## Küstenwolle

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hey, wollte mich mal hier vorstellen!
Bin Mefoangler seit 1978. Die Mefo auf dem Foto habe ich vor 3 Jahren gefangen.
87 cm und 8,9 Kg.
Bisher ist dieses Jahr nicht erfolgreich, erst eine von 60 cm mitgenommen. Dieses Jahr sind viele kleine Mefos unterwegs. Eventuell werden die nächsten Jahre wohl besser werden.
Aber die Saison ist noch nicht zu Ende!!!!

Es grüßt Euch Küstenwolle


----------



## snofla

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

moinsen

so hatte jetzt auf Fehmarn auch  die Möglichkeit mich dem Mefofischen hinzugeben und muss sagen da ist was wahres dran

ich war in Flügge,Wallnau und Katarinenhof,in Wallnau hat dann mit nem Hörnchen geklappt,hatte einmal Kontakt zum Fisch obs jetzt Mefo oder was anderes war kann ich nich beurteilen aber geil wars trotzdem,hab auch erst geschätze 700 Wurf durch.................muss also noch ne bissel |rolleyes


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

die hornis sind los 12stück mein vater auch ca.15stück und zahlreiche verloren und eine 38 cm meefo die wieder schwimmt ich habe zwei gute meefos im drill verloren vorm ketscher #q die meefos haben erst am abend gebissen von 19 uhr bis 22uhr (von 9uhr morgens bis 22:30 uhr abends)waren wir los in ostholstein (oldenburg) am samstag 25.4.09 :vik:
freitag oder samstag geht es wieder los aber erst gegen abend ab 16:00uhr bis mitten in die nacht


----------



## Dorsch_Freak

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> @ Dorsch Freak
> Nicht aufgeben
> 
> Mein "Bringer" im dunklen ist ein schwarzer Gladsax und ich fische dann gern bei Vollmond in der rechten Bucht von Staberhuk.


 

Hmm fällt schwer aber ich versuche es. Das Problem ist, dass ich nirgendwo zum Fischen hinkomme als Puttgarden weil meine Eltern keine Lust haben mich überall hinzufahren  Jetzt das lange Wochenende nochmal probieren, hoffentlich bekomme ich das Perrückenproblem in den Griff.


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Moin,
so hier ist sie - mein Erstlingswerk an der Spinnrute.
Nachdem mein Sohn mir Gestern gesagt hat das ich inzwischen wohl bei Wurf Nr. 997 angekommen bin, musste ich Heute einfach los. Ich glaub ich war noch weit Weg von 997 aber egal.

wann: heute 27.04.09 
wo: Fehmarn
wind: ca. 3 bf oso
womit: blech (diverse)
was: ein Mefo 44cm 
warum: die 1000 Würfe waren voll!#c




Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:

Malte


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



petripohl schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> n, musste ich Heute einfach los. Ich glaub ich war noch weit Weg von 997 aber egal.
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 104059
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
> 
> Malte




Lach. Petri Malte


----------



## Dorsch_Freak

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri! Sehr schöne Trutte!


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Hmm fällt schwer aber ich versuche es. Das Problem ist, dass ich nirgendwo zum Fischen hinkomme als Puttgarden weil meine Eltern keine Lust haben mich überall hinzufahren  Jetzt das lange Wochenende nochmal probieren, hoffentlich bekomme ich das Perrückenproblem in den Griff.


hallo puttgarden ist ne sehr geile stelle für mefos :g laufe mal von der ostmole zu marinleuchte |supergri da kannst du gold std erleben 
lg andre


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Möööönsch Malte !!!! 
SAUBER !! 
Petri zur Ersten .... #h


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Dickes Petri an alle:m

Kurze Frage: Die Hornis sind ja scheinbar los, ich bin Pfingsten auf Zingst...Am liebsten natürlich Meerforellen...Aber Hornpiepen so richtig im Schwarm hab ich auch mal richtig Lust zu...Also wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sie noch da sind?


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Jan Peter .

Meinst Du die Hornis mit "noch dasein" (oder die Mefos) ? Die Hechte kommen ja grade erst 
richtig an und in Fahrt , und wenn`s sonnig ist , geht`s richtig gut los . Und im Gegensatz zu den Trutten , die sich nur manchmal die Ehre geben sich zu zeigen , siht man die andern 
oft sehr gut an der Oberfläche rumtollen . Und wenn die abends zur Ruhe kommen (endlich!) , kann man oft auch noch ne Überraschung erleben (Hoffentlich auch mal diese 
Saison:vik: ) 

Gruß von Heiko


----------



## bastok

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@Prof: Mir ist ein Autounfall dazwischen gekommen. Nicht schlimm, aber langsam glaube ich, ich soll nicht an die Küste kommen... wird schon demnächst mal klappen.


----------



## lachenderhecht707

*die knaller woche von langeland (18.4.-25.04.2009*

:lmein angelkumpel dieter u ich wurden für eine stramme fischwoche super belohnt:vik: 17 meerforellen zu zweit gefischt:ktoll (fische zwischen 43 - 60 cm ) 11 fische wollten sich die kühltruhe in kassel von innen ansehen .6 fische waren absteiger zuschlang (sollen noch mit glück zu strammen fischen herran wachsen.am 19.04. haben wir die ersten hornhechte gefangen (ein bißchen früh von der jahreszeit )  :s die überraschung des tages war eine kegelrobbe die neugierig in einer entfernung von etwas mehr wie 10 meter vor neugierig       vor mir rum schwamm . #c nun zu dieter (dieter ist anfänger im fliegenfischen,) am 24.04. stellte ich dieter nach einigen wurfübungen in hovspitz an den dicken stein und dieter fing seine erste meerforelle von 48 cm mit der fliegenrute:vik: das ist führ ein einsteiger ein toller erfolg #h|stolz:auf dieter ,denn bis das soweit war,war das eine ganz schöne quälerei .außerdem  wurden insgesamt noch 9 hornhechte gefangen . es war ein super wetter und eine super fischerei woche mit vielen schönen stunden  petri  danke  :vik:|schild-g


----------



## bastok

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Na das klingt ja mal richtig genial! Glückwünsche! Neid...


----------



## Dorsch_Freak

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



bastok schrieb:


> Na das klingt ja mal richtig genial! Glückwünsche! Neid...


 

...aber sowas von!


petri an euch!


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Bin nun auch wieder in Heiligenhafen. Heute Mittag gab es Hornie und heute Abend eine Mefo 41cm.

Nur die Qualität meiner Cormoran Black Bull S Seatroud 3,0m WG 10-45g lässt nach. Wenn ich nicht regelmäßig das Kopfteil wieder nachdrücke, fliegt es beim Auswurf mit. Ist mir heute auch wieder passiert und dabei schönen Blinker verloren.#q
Der Rollenhalter ist auch nicht mehr i.O.

Nun suche ich ne schöne Spinnrute für Mefo. Was haltet ihr von der Shimano Speedmaster 3,0m MH?
Oder habt ihr andere Vorschläge?


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@@@dirkbu

Ich kann dir die Shimano 300MH nur empfehlen eine richtige Wurf maschine #6#6#6

Aber achte drauf das du ein 2009 Modell bekommst und nicht unbedingt eine aus dem Ausstellungsraum:g


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



dirkbu schrieb:


> Bin nun auch wieder in Heiligenhafen. Heute Mittag gab es Hornie und heute Abend eine Mefo 41cm.
> 
> Nur die Qualität meiner Cormoran Black Bull S Seatroud 3,0m WG 10-45g lässt nach. Wenn ich nicht regelmäßig das Kopfteil wieder nachdrücke, fliegt es beim Auswurf mit. Ist mir heute auch wieder passiert und dabei schönen Blinker verloren.#q
> Der Rollenhalter ist auch nicht mehr i.O.
> 
> Nun suche ich ne schöne Spinnrute für Mefo. Was haltet ihr von der Shimano Speedmaster 3,0m MH?
> Oder habt ihr andere Vorschläge?


 kaum in heiligenhafen und schon ne mefo :vikETRI HEIL MEIN BESTER #6
ICH BIN NICHT AUF DER INSEL :vmuß ein bischen arbeiten der urlaubt braucht geld :q
wünsche dir weiter viele dicke trutten und ich sage nur kauf dir die speedmaster #6das ist ne weit wurf marschine 
deine blinker werden bis dk fliegen :q
so und zeig das foto von der trutte lg andre


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri an alle Fänger , Neid auf alle , die wenigstens zum Fischen kamen und kommen werden 
selbiges hatte ich morgen in aller Frühe vor , Auto meint allerdings stehenbleiben zu wollen ;
muß dann wohl klimaschonend mit dem Fahrrad Bachtrutten ärgern fahren #q 
Wird also nix mit Horni und Mefo und Co. oder wenigstens Seeluft schnuppern :e
Vertretet mich erfolgreich , wo auch immer !!! Ciao und Petri nochmals , Kraft !


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri Dank,

dann werde ich mal schauen, wo ich die Shimano Speedmaster AX Spinning 300MH (SSMAX30MH) am günstigsten bekomme. Die meint ihr doch, oder?
Hier im Laden sollte sie 179€ kosten:c Gibt es einen Tip?

@ Andre
sag bescheid, wenn du planst zu fahren.
Das WE vor Christi Himmelfahrt werde ich wohl auch in Heiligenhafen sein und dann Himmelfahrt selbst wohl nach Pelzerhaken auf Campingplatz fahren. Treff mich dort mit einem Kollegen mit Womo.
Foto hab ich noch nicht gemacht. Die Größe hatte ich schon fotografiert. Hmm, vieleicht mache ich ein Foto, wenn sie morgen auf dem Teller liegt.....
Übrigens, der Wind hat wieder voll auf Ost mit ca. 3-4bft gedreht. War eben noch mal am Strand und war mist.


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@@ dirkbu

beim googeln war die günstigste 165€ :caber schau mal bei eBay da ist ein händler der shimano verkauft und da gehen  die Speedmaster zwischen 90-130€ weck :mdie sind alle neu also nix gebrauchtes#6.... weiß aber leider nicht mehr wie der händler heißt#c


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

War heute früh zum Sonnenaufgang im Wasser. Viel Wind aus Ost und eine Nullnummer. Mal schaun, was die Hornies gegen Mittag so sagen... 

@steven23883
Danke für den Link zu 123. Aber die Daten sind zum Shimanokatalog Speedmaster AX Spinning 300MH (SSMAX30MH) etwas anders.

Bei HAV hab ich sie für 159€ inkl. Versand entdeckt. Hab ja noch ein paar Tage Zeit.


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



dirkbu schrieb:


> War heute früh zum Sonnenaufgang im Wasser. Viel Wind aus Ost und eine Nullnummer. Mal schaun, was die Hornies gegen Mittag so sagen...
> 
> @steven23883
> Danke für den Link zu 123. Aber die Daten sind zum Shimanokatalog Speedmaster AX Spinning 300MH (SSMAX30MH) etwas anders.
> 
> Bei HAV hab ich sie für 159€ inkl. Versand entdeckt. Hab ja noch ein paar Tage Zeit.


 

aber was ist an der anders??????? bzw welche daten sind anders????


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wurfgewicht und Gewicht der Rute wichen leicht ab.
Ich schaue mir das genauer an, wenn ich wieder zuhause bin. Mit GPRS-Geschwindigkeit macht I-Net surfen echt keinen Spaß...

So, eben noch 3 Hornies verhaftet. Gleich will ich noch mal ins Wasser und schaun, ob noch eine Mefo an Land möchte


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

ja wenn du es googeln tust wirst sehen das das gewicht bei jeden händler verschieden ist der eine schreibt 197g der andere 203g und mit dem gewicht das selbe 14-40g und 15-40g ich denke mal nicht das da was anders ist viel glück heute noch


----------



## Thomas090883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Heute konnte Schwiegervaters nebst Kollegen ein Forellchen verhaften.....

Wo: Salzhaff Rerik
Wann: Ja heute von 8oo -13oo
Womit: Blinker Marke Eigenbau (Ähnlich Snaps)
Wind:Stark aus NO
Was gab noch so: ca. 30 Silberschnäbler und 3 Flundern

Die Forelle kam mir bissel Spanisch vor, also ich würd ma im Raum stellen es ist ne Refo.....die hat zwar keinerlei Punkte auf der Schwanzflosse aber einen leichten Rosa Schimmer auf den Flanken und verkümmerte Brust- u. Bauchflossen.







Der Kopf is auch bissel runder...oder....#c

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Thomas090883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Aso OT an....
Die Speedmaster AX Spinning...mmmhhh..
Weiß nich ob die Beide gleich heißen aber da gibt ja die Ältere !?, mit dem 2-geteilten Griff und jene welche mit durchgehenden Griff.

Bei den 2-geteilten Modellen (also der Griff) kann man nicht meckern auch wenn es da zeitweise Probleme mit dem Rollenhalter gab....die aber behoben wurden.

Das "neuere" oder irgendwie alle neueren Modelle*Sorry aber Erfahrungswerte* scheinen irgendwie ständigen Produktionsfehlern zu unterliegen.

Schon mehrmals sind die Dinger einfach mal so eben beim auswerfen oder Hänger....gebrochen....

Ich glaube die alten Modelle sind auch ein wenig günstiger..... so 140€ für die 3,00m / MH

So genug der Ruten.... zurück zu den Mefos


----------



## Mohrchen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo Leute

Wollte morgen mit dem kleinboot raus, ein bischen schleppen in der Neustädter Bucht!!
Kann mir irgendjemand sagen auf welchen tiefen was läuft?? (Mefo und Dorsch)

Schon mal danke im vorraus und Petri an alle die auch noch los gehen!


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo schnuckel dein foto 
sagt alles #6ich sage mal das ist ne mefo  alleine schon die fetten punkte und der kopf 
lg andre


----------



## sundeule

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Das ist eine Mefo. Die Flossenschäden sind auf Deinem Bild nicht zu erkennen. Ich vermute mal an der Schwanzflosse? Dann käme es vom Laichgeschäft, welches für den Fisch noch nicht soo lange zurückliegt.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

ich stand samstag 2 1/2 sunden drin, hab ein neues loch in meiner wathose "entdeckt", habe beim auwerfen(!!!) 4 blinker verloren, fragt mich mal wie das geht, ständig nur verdrallung in der schnur gehabt, trotz 3er wirbel und ne weitere nullnummer geschoben.

ich würd echt gern mal wissen woran das mit den schnurrissen beim werfen liegt, das ist ne stroft gtm 0,23 auf einer sehr sauber wickelnden penn silverado


----------



## immerfänger

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

....schau dir mal deine Rutenringe an.Ich hatte so was auch schon mal beim Zanderangeln. Da hatte ein Sicring einen Riß und der hatte mir immer meine Schnur durchgeschnitten.
Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## larsgerkens

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

wann: freitag 01.05.2009
wo: links von der fehmarnsundbrücke
wer: kumpel und ich
was: mefo 44cm und 4 hornis
wetter: sonne und schräg auflandiger wind 

sonstiges: nachher viel kraut, dann nach 2 h angeln abgebrochen

gruß und petri
lars


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Silberstreif an der Küst und Ostsee Pfeile #6
Samstag 2.5.09 von 15:00-23:00 in Ostholstein
kaum sind ich und mein vater angekommen gab es schlag
auf schlag hornis und sonne pur:q gegen 19:30uhr knallte es bei mir in der fireblood 300mh auf maximaler wurfweite auf einen hansen in kupfer 21g ein super geiler drill mit unglaublichen fluchtversuchen und sprüngen #:nach ein paar minuten lag sie aber doch bei mir im ketscher und ich war glücklich 54cm ostseesilber und geiles wetter mehr geht nicht dachte ich und gegen 21:40 ein schrei mein vater! "stefan schau mal hier ich guckte zu ihm und sah einen heftigen drill doch die meefo stieg wieder mal vorm ketscher aus |gr:so ist das eben das passiert nicht nur mir sondern auch vielen anderen und meinem vater auch #t wir haben so viele hornis gefangen ich habe sie nicht gezählt aber es waren sehr viele und wir haben nicht einen mitgenommen alle sind putzmunter wieder am schwimmen :vik:
die meefo .......................... guckst du hier:m


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Aus dem Schlaf gerissen |schlaf:
heute 3.5.09 um 14:00uhr rufte mich steven23883 an !!!
und sagte (Ich will Angeln) kommst du mit? 
noch voll benommen sagte ich ähhhhhmmm jaaaaaa
Angeln na logo komme ich mit und schon war ich hell wach
steven sagte ne halbe stunde den bin ich bei dir
"Ok! also schnell ins bad und zähne putzen,waschen sachen packen und los obwohl das wetter nicht so toll werden sollte
waren wir beide hoch motiviert und gut gelaunt
um 16:20 am wasser angekommen in (Ostholstein) machten wir uns bereit !!!
und gingen ins wasser nach ein paar würfen schaute ich zu steven rüber und die rute war krumm ich schrie geil #6und er landete eine schönen horni kurze zeit später wieder ein horni 
dann war ich dran und landete ebenfalls einen horni 
nach ein paar stunden hatte ich einen guten biss und ich habe am drill gemerkt das es kein horni sein kann und ich eine kleine meefo vor mir im wasser sah wollte ich sie nicht ketschern und was klar war sie stieg aus was auch nicht schlimm warsoll die süße wieder schwimmen und ihre großeltern grüßen |wavey: steven hatte ebenfalls eine meefo weit drausen verloren aber der tag war sehr nass und windig und sehr lustig hat spass gemacht 100% tiger wiederholungsfaktor #6


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> ich stand samstag 2 1/2 sunden drin, hab ein neues loch in meiner wathose "entdeckt", habe beim auwerfen(!!!) 4 blinker verloren, fragt mich mal wie das geht, ständig nur verdrallung in der schnur gehabt, trotz 3er wirbel und ne weitere nullnummer geschoben.
> 
> ich würd echt gern mal wissen woran das mit den schnurrissen beim werfen liegt, das ist ne stroft gtm 0,23 auf einer sehr sauber wickelnden penn silverado


 
Ich hatte auch immer Knoten beim werfen in der Sehne. Die Sehne sah auch nachher nicht mehr gut aus. Im Angelsorium meinte man, das wohl das Röllchen im Bügel der Rolle nicht mehr dreht. Na und das war es dann auch.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Da können auch die Mefoangler mitmachen, gewertet werden alle Forellen, also auch Mefos:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=154267


----------



## Dorsch_Freak

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch immer Knoten beim werfen in der Sehne. Die Sehne sah auch nachher nicht mehr gut aus. Im Angelsorium meinte man, das wohl das Röllchen im Bügel der Rolle nicht mehr dreht. Na und das war es dann auch.


 
meine rolle ist noch tiptop in schuss, da dreht das schnurlaufröllchen, sie dreht ruhig und wickelt sauber #c


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@stefan08

Ja mein bester das war ein sehr geiler tag :m aufjedenfall 100% wiederholungsfaktor|supergri..... sag mir bescheid und es geht los:q bzw ich reiße dich mal wieder wie immer aus dem schlaf|schlaf:....


----------



## Frango

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hei Mefo-Jäger,
na ja, eigentlich ist das hier die falsche Rubrik, impliziert der Titel doch, dass man einen Mefo-Fang zu verkünden hat!|rolleyes Dem ist leider nicht so, habe das letzte WE in Rerik verbracht, hatte Freitag die Teufelsschlucht für mich ganz alleine, waren wahrscheinlich alle fleißig demonstrieren- oder sie wussten im voraus, dass bei den Bedingungen nichts zu holen ist - Samstag teilte ich mir den Strand mit einem weiteren wackeren Petrijünger. Die Bedingungen : Freitag, blauer Himmel, Sonne, aber rattenkalt, NO-Wind der Stärke 3-4, Wasser hatte ca. 8 Grad C, der Wind war eigentlich nicht das Problem, er hatte aber natürlich zur Folge, dass direkt am Ufer ein ca. 30-40 m Algen, Krautgürtel das Angeln erheblich erschwerte. Zwei Hornies erbarmten sich meines Blinkers, einer ging im Drill verloren, den anderen releaste ich, hatte nicht den Eindruck, dass sich die Mitnahme lohnt.
Samstag: Blauer Himmel, kein Wind, Temperatur stieg entsprechend im Laufe des Tages an, obwohl die äußeren Bedingungen für den Angler suboptimol erschienen, war es den Fischen scheinbat egal, nicht ein Biss zu verzeichnen, einmal hat es kurz geruckelt, fühlte sich nach einem Anfasser an, ansonsten Fisch Fehlanzeige, Sowohl bei den Mefos, als auch an der Horni-Front. Schön war es trotzdem, ist für mich Berliner ja immer wieder toll, wenigstens einmal im Jahr an die Küste zum Spinnangeln fahren zu können!
Beste Grüße
Frango


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



dirkbu schrieb:


> Petri Dank,
> 
> dann werde ich mal schauen, wo ich die Shimano Speedmaster AX Spinning 300MH (SSMAX30MH) am günstigsten bekomme. Die meint ihr doch, oder?
> Hier im Laden sollte sie 179€ kosten:c Gibt es einen Tip?




ja petri...
ich empehle dir die ssmax30m!habe zwar auch etwas mehr hinlegen müssen (185juros), aber die geht richtig ab!


am samstag waren wir zu viert, mit dem belly vor stoltera unterwegs und es dauerte nich lange und wir hatten die ersten mefos im drill, nur sind sie beim landen flöten gegangen#q!
insgesamt wurden von neun gehakten mefos, vier verhaftet!:m

beim nem kollegen schwammen sogar bis zu 15 fische unter ihm herum!
einfach irre!
natürlich gabs auch schöne dicke hornies und zwei dorsche
 da freuts einen schon auf die nächste tour:vik:

grüsse


----------



## troutmaster69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Männer, ertmal Petri an alle Fänger #6

Ich hab mal eine Frage an alle erfahrenen MefoJäger; habt Ihr es schon mal mit phosphorisierenden Blinkern probiert und wenn ja wie ist es gelaufen?


Gruß, troutmaster


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



troutmaster69 schrieb:


> Moin Männer, ertmal Petri an alle Fänger #6
> 
> Ich hab mal eine Frage an alle erfahrenen MefoJäger; habt Ihr es schon mal mit phosphorisierenden Blinkern probiert und wenn ja wie ist es gelaufen?
> 
> 
> Gruß, troutmaster


hallo 
da die trutten eigentlich auf fast alles beißen |supergri
würde ich sagen das deine blinker auf den beiden fotos fisch bringen |supergri
lg andre


----------



## troutmaster69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo
> da die trutten eigentlich auf fast alles beißen |supergri
> würde ich sagen das deine blinker auf den beiden fotos fisch bringen |supergri
> lg andre


 
Hab ich mir ja auch gedacht, dass die Mefos auf alles beissen was sich verführerisch durchs Wasser bewegt und in etwa ihrem Beutechema entspricht. Ich frag mich nur welche Beute ich dann imitieren könnte z.B. Kalmare beim Liebesspiel :q#c:q

PS: auf beiden Fotos ist ein und derselbe Blinker


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

|supergrieigentlich ist das doch ne klare sache |supergri
wenn man mit blech fischt sieht die trutte doch nur ein fisch |supergri
jetzt kannst du dir ja selber ausuchen welchen leckeren fisch du dihr bieten möchtes 
tobi 
stichling 
gründel 
hai 
wal 
moby dick 
|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
bei der fliege sieht das anders aus du kannst ihr alle leckereien anbieten 
die sich so in den tankfeldern rumtreiben 
da sieht die chance schon ein bischen besser aus um ne fette zu bekommen 
lg andre


----------



## troutmaster69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@xfishbonex

ich versuche es weiter mit den "Fischimitationen" evtl. mit Garnele am Seitenarm 

@all

hat es noch niemand probiert?


----------



## gsunderground

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



dirkbu schrieb:


> Petri Dank,
> 
> dann werde ich mal schauen, wo ich die Shimano Speedmaster AX Spinning 300MH (SSMAX30MH) am günstigsten bekomme. Die meint ihr doch, oder?
> Hier im Laden sollte sie 179€ kosten:c Gibt es einen Tip?
> 
> @ Andre
> sag bescheid, wenn du planst zu fahren.
> Das WE vor Christi Himmelfahrt werde ich wohl auch in Heiligenhafen sein und dann Himmelfahrt selbst wohl nach Pelzerhaken auf Campingplatz fahren. Treff mich dort mit einem Kollegen mit Womo.
> Foto hab ich noch nicht gemacht. Die Größe hatte ich schon fotografiert. Hmm, vieleicht mache ich ein Foto, wenn sie morgen auf dem Teller liegt.....
> Übrigens, der Wind hat wieder voll auf Ost mit ca. 3-4bft gedreht. War eben noch mal am Strand und war mist.


hab meine speedmaster 300mh bei nordfishing 77 für knapp 100 euro bekommen gruß gsunderground


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Aber nicht die AX oder?
Die kostet da nämlich aktuell 159€.
http://www.nordfishing77.at/index.h...ruten.htm?ID=1444&ref=sg_Ruten_Spinnruten.htm


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ich habe noch ne 2,70er AX praktisch ungefischt, falls mal einer eine braucht....


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



fantazia schrieb:


> Aber nicht die AX oder?
> Die kostet da nämlich aktuell 159€.
> http://www.nordfishing77.at/index.h...ruten.htm?ID=1444&ref=sg_Ruten_Spinnruten.htm


 

Der verkauft auch bei eBay und da bekommst sie für ca100€


----------



## smith1337

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

ich mach dann mal weiter mit den Fangmeldungen im "Meerforellenfänge2009!!" |rolleyes

War heute für 3 stunden in der Wismarer Bucht (eigentlich) zum Hornhecht fischen... wollte es mal mit Fliege versuchen, mußte aber auf Grund des windes den Blinker rausholen (sbiro und Rind hatte ich keine lust zu)...

Also

wer: Danilo & mir
wo: wismarer bucht
was: 8 hornhechte, 1 mefo (47cm)
womit: 16gr boss (braun/silber)
warum: der räucher ofen gehört langsam den spinnen...ich glaub ich spinne |supergri .. hat spaß gemacht


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

na also endlich ne fangmeldung petri heil 
lg andre


----------



## gallus

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

He Smither´s,

Petri Heil!!!
Du kannst also doch Salmoniden Fangen!!!


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri #6#6#6so muss das sein


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Auch von mir ein dickes petri:m:m:m


----------



## Jacky Fan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Jo, Fettes *Petry* auch von mir

Damit der Ofen immer was zu tun hat, nur soviel räuchern, wie man selbst verputzen kann.
Ich hab immer etwas Fisch in der Truhe in Reserve und die Nachbarn werden nie satt, kommen also ständig wieder.
So ist immer Zeit und Gelegenheit für ein Schwätzchen.


----------



## sillomat

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



smith1337 schrieb:


> ich mach dann mal weiter mit den Fangmeldungen im "Meerforellenfänge2009!!" |rolleyes
> 
> War heute für 3 stunden in der Wismarer Bucht (eigentlich) zum Hornhecht fischen... wollte es mal mit Fliege versuchen, mußte aber auf Grund des windes den Blinker rausholen (sbiro und Rind hatte ich keine lust zu)...
> 
> Also
> 
> wer: Danilo & mir
> wo: wismarer bucht
> was: 8 hornhechte, 1 mefo (47cm)
> womit: 16gr boss (braun/silber)
> warum: der räucher ofen gehört langsam den spinnen...ich glaub ich spinne |supergri .. hat spaß gemacht


 

Petri zu den Fischen! Hat sich das Anlernen ja doch gelohnt:m


----------



## Derreimerle

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ich war heute in bülk von 10-15 uhr,habe in der zeit 19 hornhechte gefangen.. und...


Ich warf meine angeln aus ,und habe sie hingestellt,mir ne kippe angezündet,auf einmal knallte es tierisch in der rute und ich zog den fisch rein,ohne bremse aufzumachen ,da ich gedacht hatte das es ein hornhecht war,als ich den fisch gesehen ging es ab,na was mag es wohl sein?? eine Meerforelle!!! von 2,5 kg und 59 cm.... nach 30 min drill konnte ich das gold rausholen.. mitholfe eines lieben anglerkollegen.. ich hatte natürlich kein ketscher mit... und stand dumm da... und niemand in meiner umgebung hatte ein zur hand.. so mussten wir sie halt zu zweit rausholen,das ende ist zum glück gut ausgegenagen Bilder folgen heute abend oder morgen!
P.S man hatte ich ne latte+g*


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Derreimerle schrieb:


> Ich war heute in bülk von 10-15 uhr,habe in der zeit 19 hornhechte gefangen.. und...
> 
> 
> Ich warf meine angeln aus ,und habe sie hingestellt,mir ne kippe angezündet,auf einmal knallte es tierisch in der rute und ich zog den fisch rein,ohne bremse aufzumachen ,da ich gedacht hatte das es ein hornhecht war,als ich den fisch gesehen ging es ab,na was mag es wohl sein?? eine Meerforelle!!! von 2,5 kg und 59 cm.... nach 30 min drill konnte ich das gold rausholen.. mitholfe eines lieben anglerkollegen.. ich hatte natürlich kein ketscher mit... und stand dumm da... und niemand in meiner umgebung hatte ein zur hand.. so mussten wir sie halt zu zweit rausholen,das ende ist zum glück gut ausgegenagen Bilder folgen heute abend oder morgen!
> P.S man hatte ich ne latte+g*



Na dann mal ein "*Petri*" zur unverhoften Silberbraut! #6
Aber 30 Minuten Drill??? |kopfkrat|uhoh:


----------



## MefoProf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Na dann mal ein "*Petri*" zur unverhoften Silberbraut! #6
> Aber 30 Minuten Drill??? |kopfkrat|uhoh:



Und das bei geschlossener Bremse |kopfkrat:q Ebenfalls Petri. Schöner Fisch bei den Daten #6

#h


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

geile story #6
petri heil zur granate da schlägt das herz in der hose :q
ich hoffe die watthose ist nicht geplatzt bei deiner latte :q
aber ich hätte auch eine bei so einen fisch 
lg andre 
seh zu das wir alle das foto sehen :k


----------



## troutmaster69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Auch von mir ein fettes Petri 

auf was hat der Silberbarren denn gebissen???


----------



## Derreimerle

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



troutmaster69 schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein fettes Petri
> 
> auf was hat der Silberbarren denn gebissen???


 also natürlich habe ich die bremse aufgemacht als ich geshen hab das es ne forelle war ... es hat solange gedauert da die forelle einfach nicht bis zur steinkante wollte... und um sie zu greifen muss sie ja sehr müde sein... 

gebissen hat sie auf enn Heringsfetzen!


----------



## Derreimerle

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> geile story #6
> petri heil zur granate da schlägt das herz in der hose :q
> ich hoffe die watthose ist nicht geplatzt bei deiner latte
> aber ich hätte auch eine bei so einen fisch
> lg andre
> seh zu das wir alle das foto sehen :k


un d das war nur der beifang... zielfisch war hornhecht#hich ahbe von einer steinkante geangelt,also kann die wathhose nicht platzen:q


----------



## Derreimerle

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

So hier die versprochenen fotos:


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Derreimerle schrieb:


> So hier die versprochenen fotos:


Petri#6.Solltest deine Drilltechnik aber nochmal stark überdenken wenn du für so einen Fisch 30Minuten brauchst:q.


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Dennis alter Ki*HL*er.... :q

jetzt nimmst Du also auch noch Meerforellen raus #6#6

wir seh'n uns Anfang Juni 

P.S.: abr 10:00 - 15:00 Uhr....hast Du neuerdings Stadionverbot ??


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ist das auf dem Foto die 59er mit 2,5kg?????


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

petri geile sache bist zu beneiden


----------



## MefoProf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



dat_geit schrieb:


> Ist das auf dem Foto die 59er mit 2,5kg?????



Jupp, da hätte ich eigentlich auch etwas anderes erwartet |kopfkrat. Na ja Fotos können ja bekanntlich täuschen. :q


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

:qVor dem langen Drill (30 min) sah sie mit Sicherheit noch ganz anders aus.

Trotzdem Fisch ist Fisch und bleibt auch Fisch und daher *Petriiiiiiiiiiiii*.


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

na dann petri:vik:
aber was 30mins sport so am tage anrichten können|supergri! muss da wohl auch mal langsam gas geben, denn es scheint ja zu funktionieren:q
grüsse


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Erst mal Petri zum Fisch..aber sieht man auf dem mittleren Bils, wie Du versuchst, unter Einhaltung der Wildbrethygiene den Fisch auszublasen, um beim Aufschärfen keine inneren Organe in Mitleidenschaft zu ziehen ?  |supergri|supergri
Piet


----------



## Derreimerle

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

ja es war eine.................manche brauchen halt länger beim drill...... ich war halt vorsichtig........


----------



## Derreimerle

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> Dennis alter Ki*HL*er.... :q
> 
> jetzt nimmst Du also auch noch Meerforellen raus #6#6
> 
> wir seh'n uns Anfang Juni
> 
> P.S.: abr 10:00 - 15:00 Uhr....hast Du neuerdings Stadionverbot ??


 auf nen bier?nein ich habe kein geld gehabt.. deshalb konnte ich nicht mitfahren.. wir hatten in der familie goldenen hochzeit am we.. und sowas kostet ja bekanntlich viel viel geld....


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hol dir auf jeden fall noch ein paar Mefos und auch Hornis, so lange die bei euch gestapelt stehen.:m


----------



## Dorschjäger

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hier mal meine Meerforelle mit 57cm gefangen am 20.4.2009 in Klausdorf auf Fehmarn.


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@Dorschjäger

Petri mein Lieber.
Schöner Fisch. Da lacht das Auge des Betrachters.#6


----------



## Dorschjäger

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Und hier noch mein am 21.4.2009 gefangener Stealhead, 56 cm in Marienleuchte.


----------



## Svenno 02

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Dorschjäger schrieb:


> Und hier noch mein am 21.4.2009 gefangener Stealhead, 56 cm in Marienleuchte.



Sauber schöner Fisch, Petri!:vik:


----------



## Dorschjäger

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Und hier noch eine schöne Fischstrecke.


----------



## Tobsn

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Alter, das heißt *Steelhead*, wenn überhaupt. Nach einem gestolenen (to steal) Kopf sieht das zumindest nicht aus. Auf dem letzten Foto sind IMHO übrigens nur Meerforellen zu sehen.

T


----------



## Dorschjäger

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@Tobsn

Alles klar die von der Fischstrecke sind meine Meerforellen und dieses Bild nun ist die 56er Steelhead.


----------



## Tobsn

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Das Bild was Du da zeigst ist ne Steelhead, der Fisch der neben den beiden kleineren zu sehen ist, ist eine Meerforelle und zwar die, die Du vorher schon mal abgebildet hast. Erkennbar auf den identischen Punkten auf dem Kiemendeckel. Die Regenbogenforelle hat diese Punkte nicht...

T


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Schöne Fische und tolle Bilder! #6

*Petri* zu den Silberbarren!!! :m #h


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri schöne fische scheiß egal ob steel mefo oder regenbogen glückwunsch...... :m


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ 
Dorschjäger 

Sauber dickes Petri zu deinen (Jörgi-Meefos und Steelhead)
geile sache mach weiter fangster noch mehr #6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#:


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo leute 
geilees foto shooting von den fischen 
petri heil dazu 
lg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: Heute Morgen 5:00 Uhr - 7:00 Uhr
Wo: Eckenförder Bucht
Wind: Ost 3
Wetter: Ers Wolke, dann Sonne
Was: 2 Fische, silbern mit X-förmigen Punkten
Womit: Heiligs Blechle aus Schweden
Warum: Weil es im Urlaub in Italien keine Mefos gab und weil die Saison erst aufhört, wenn nichts mehr geht


Moin Leute,

Nachdem ich nach meinem Urlaub bislang an den üblichen verdächtigen Spots nur Schnäbler an den Blinker bekommen konnte, bin ich heute mal wieder zu einer meiner Lieblingsstellen gefahren, an denen ich nicht so viele Grünschnäbel vermutete, um dem vorläufigen "Ende" der Mefosaison einen gebührenden Abschluss zu bereiten. Zunächst waren es aber auch wieder die Hornis, die auf Hansen Fight stehen, allerdings auch gerne wieder austeigen. Schlussendlich dann auch tatsächlich ein Rumms in der Rute, wie ich Ihn so liebe, und wie es kein Hornhecht oder Dorsch hinbekommt. Soll ich tatsächlich so viel Glück haben heute und eine Mefo landen können? Nach einem harten Drill dann die Antwort im Kescher: Ein silberblankes Pummelchen von 48cm. Völlig happy dann wieder raus und gleich beim 3. Wurf einen Anfasser mit Flossenschwall direkt vor der Rutenspitze. Holla die Waldfee, da geht ja noch was! Dann einen Megadistanzwurf mit dem Wind fast parallel zum Ufer, an der Trübwasserkante. Nach gefühlten 90m Wurfweite und 3 Kurbelumdrehungen dann erneut ein heftiger Einstieg und ein Wälzen an der Oberfläche. 90m Drillstrecke mit Einzelhaken, na das kann ja was werden. Glücklichwerweise zickte die Forelle auf Distanz nicht rum, sondern fühlte sich eher wie ein gehaktes U-Boot an. Als Sie dann jedoch nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit den Kescher vor Augen hatte, kreischte plötzlich die Bremse und die Flugshow begann. So brauchte ich tatsächlich noch 4 Kescherversuche inkl. einem Vollbad und Schweissperlen, um die Trutte einzunetzen, da ich zu aufgeregt war. Aber die Mühe war es Wert: Ein silberblanker Heringsfresser von 64 cm und 3 kg!
Beide Fische gingen übrigens bei Sonnenaufgang auf einen kupfernen Möre Silda in 18g, meinem neuen alten Lieblingsköder. Im Magen der Dicken stilecht natürlich ein fetter Hering |supergri

Reverend Mefo


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Na dann mal ein dickes Petri von mir !!! Super Fische !!!


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Glückwunsch Reverend zu den beiden prachtvollen Burschen.

Sven


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Klasse die Fische, schade das es kein Video vom badenden Drill gibt ;-)


----------



## GuidoOo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Meerforellenfan schrieb:


> Klasse die Fische, schade das es kein Video vom badenden Drill gibt ;-)



ja, bei mir ist der drill gerade als vid durch den kopf gegangen!:lGott sei Dank nahm alles ein Happy End!

Petri zu den beiden Silberbarren


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Meerforellenfan schrieb:


> Klasse die Fische, schade das es kein Video vom badenden Drill gibt ;-)




Danke,

Darüber bin ich auch glücklich, dass muss saudoof ausgesehen haben. Zum Glück hatte ich den Watgürtel dicht und die Trutte war gut gehakt. Aber mein Arm bzw. Kescher war einfach zu kurz, daher bin ich in Rückenlage geraten und der Rest war dann einfach nur Grundkurs Physik |supergri Nächstes mal bin ich cooler


----------



## Dorschjäger

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ Reverend Meefo

Dickes Petri zu den tollen Fischen !


----------



## Kleiner Dorsch

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Erst Mefo fangen und dabei noch baden .
Na das muss ja Spass gebracht haben.:q:q

Aber trotzdem dickes Petrie.

Hatte den gleichen Blinker ,aber anstatt Hacken nur Seide drann und dann musste mit ansehen wie ne Dicke Trutte drauf geht und wech war se#q#q#q


----------



## troutmaster69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@Reverend Mefo

Dickes Petri, geile Fische :k


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Kleiner Dorsch schrieb:


> Hatte den gleichen Blinker ,aber anstatt Hacken nur Seide drann und dann musste mit ansehen wie ne Dicke Trutte drauf geht und wech war se#q#q#q



Das wäre mein Albtraum. Ich nehm daher nie nur Seide, sondern Gamakatsu Octopus Gr. 2. Die Aussteigequote bei Hornis ist durchaus akzeptabel, und die Mefos bleiben auch hängen.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*


was muß ich da sehen :g

kaum außen urlaub und gleich ins wasser 3wochen familie 
da würde ich auch abhauen 

na mein süsser ich hoffe du hattes ein schönen urlaub melde dich mal will am weekend los |supergrian die gestohlene küste 
erst mal ein ganz fettes petri heil zu den schönen fischen 
war ja lange keine fangmeldung zu sehen hier 
also hast du uns das mal wieder gezeigt das die trutten noch da sind 
RUF MICH AN |supergriLG ANDRE


----------



## Mr. Meerforelle

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin,

...wieder zuhause!
Nasses Gerümpel ist in der Garage, Fisch ist filetiert und im Kühlschrank, Rolle und Fliegen gespült und getrocknet, Flens´aufgeploppt und ab an den Rechner, checken was sich so am Wochenende auf Küstensilber getan hat.

Heute: 
Kegnaes, Westküste, Wind Ost in Böen bis 5 Bft, Regen
Fisch: MeFo, 48cm, zig fette Würmer im Magen, sahen eher wie Wattwürmer als wie Seeringler aus!
Fliege: "Rentner"
Ansonsten Horni und ein Baby-Dorsch

Petri


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

petri heil 
da waren wir vor 2 wochen auch |supergrimein freund hatte ne 43 cm 
was ist das denn für ne fliege rentner 
kannst du mir ein foto mal zeigen von der mücke 
lg andre


----------



## Mr. Meerforelle

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

So, musste nur noch meine Scholle füttern - ein paar Mal mit dem Kinderkescher durch den Uferbereich und schon war der Eimer voll mit Garnelen, kein Wunder das die Mefos so gut drauf sind!

Das Bild der Mücke "Rentner" ist beigefügt, bin über Marios Fliegendose darüber gestolpert. Das Muster fische ich ganz gerne, ist ein Allrounder!

Gute Nacht


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

danke für das foto #6werde die denn mal nach binden mal sehen ob ich am weekend glück habe :qder wind dreht ja auch wie er will mal so mal so mal so ist ja schlimmer wie bei den weibern :vik:
lg andre


----------



## Ines

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Was weißt du schon von den "Weibern"...|uhoh:#c

Und für den Wind gibt's Vorhersagen!:q


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Ines schrieb:


> Was weißt du schon von den "Weibern"...|uhoh:#c
> 
> Und für den Wind gibt's Vorhersagen!:q




Für die "Weiber" gottlob nicht - das wär auch zu langweilig


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Für die "Weiber" gottlob nicht - das wär auch zu langweilig




Das schon, 

wäre aber trotzdem manchmal hilfreich  :q:q:q  

Gruß


----------



## Eleven

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Moin!
Habe ein großes Problem und zwar fahre ich morgen Abend für vier Tage nach Grömitz und würde dort gerne angeln!
Nur weiß ich nicht wo und wie!?
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Tips geben, würde gerne Spinnfischen oder Fliegenfischen.

Mfg Dennis


----------



## Bellyboater

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Was genau willst du wissen?

Hier steht sehr viel drin.


----------



## Eleven

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Danke schon mal für den Tipp!
Würde noch gerne wissen ob ich eine bestimmte Karte haben muss um an der Ostsee zu angeln??
Und wie es mit dem Fliegenfischen in der Ostsee aussieht und ob vielleicht ein Fließgewässer in der nähe von Grömitz ist??

Sorry wegen den ganzen Fragen aber DANKE schonmal im vorraus!

MFG Dennis


----------



## Awel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Gestern auf Fehmarn ist mir bei der Jagd auf Hornhecht eine kleine Meerforelle an den Haken gegangen. Ich tippe mal auf um die 40cm, ist aber nur geschätzt, da ich sie im Wasser wieder abgehakt habe, die soll erstmal noch ein Stückchen wachsen. War auch der einzige Fisch, der auf meinen Blinker beißen wollte, bei den Hornhechten gab es auf Blinker nur Nachläufer.


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Musst Du Blinker wechseln,

Bei mir habe Sie gut gebissen auf Hansen Grün-weiss und Zebco Beach King Grün Gold, und im Magen waren viele Sandaale. Kupferne Blinker oder Bunter Hund lief an gleicher Stelle zum gleichen Zeitpunkt überhaupt nicht, und auch der rote Silkerogen konnte keinen Hecht überlisten.

|wavey:


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> danke für das foto #6werde die denn mal nach binden mal sehen ob ich am weekend glück habe :qder wind dreht ja auch wie er will mal so mal so mal so ist ja schlimmer wie bei den weibern :vik:
> lg andre



Die Bindeanleitung findest du schon seeeehr lange im Stoer-angler.de Forum....|rolleyes

Mal wieder typisch der liebe Christian äh Andre.
Die Flieg stammt übrigens aus meiner Nachbarschaft (hitzhusen) und erschien vielen im Buch von Bernd Kuleisa, Einfach auf Meerforelle.


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: Samstach, 05:00 Uhr bis 06:30
Wo: Flensburger Förde bei Rendbjerg
Was: Diverse Grönis und Aussteiger
Wetter: West 4-5 und Arschkalt
Wie viel Bier: Noch keins
Wer: Ich
Womit: Stripper perlmutt 12g, Hansen Flash 16g
Warum: Weils keinen besseren Start in den Tag gibt! 


Liebe Forengemeinde,

Da ich am Wochenende auf Family-Tour in der Flensburger Förde war, habe ich den Samstag morgen für eine kurze Dawn Patrol an einer vielversprechenden Stelle bei Rendbjerg nutzen können. Zunächst gab es gleich beim 2. Wurf einen 70er Horni zu bewundern, dann ging die erste Mefo an den Haken, die wohlgenährt, schön gezeichnet, aber mit ca. 35 cm noch in den Kinderschuhen mit einem freundlichen Klaps auf dem Popo und einer Karte von der Eckernförder Bucht wieder verabschiedet wurde. Danach eine etwas größere, geschätzt knapp maßig oder darunter, die ich allerdings nicht mehr zu Gesicht bekommen sollte #c. Kurze Zeit später muss ein echter Winzling drangewesen sein, dem Gezuppel nach zu urteilen, ebenfalls ausgestiegen. Darauf dann erneut ein waschechter Smolt, knapp über Handlang, der eigentlich noch ins Süsswaser gehörte, glücklicherweise ebenfalls leicht gehakt und ohne viel Aufwand befreibar. Fazit: Die Kinderstube in der Flensburger Förde scheint gesund zu sein, und die Stelle ist im März wohl auch mal ein paar Würfe wert.

Der Reverend


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

feines ding mein lieber #6und wann sind wir beide wieder drann |kopfkrat
wird mal wieder zeit zu einen date 
bevor du alle weg angelst 
lg andre


----------



## Waveman

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Nachtrag, weil erst seit gestern wieder da …

Nach dem Fli-Fi Kurs (Geschenk von Frau -selber Schuld, da nun voll angefixt), 
wurde es jetzt auch mal allerhöchste Zeit das neuerstandene Equipment außerhalb meines Gartens zu testen.

Wann: Sonntag 17.05.09, 06:00 bis 08:30 Uhr
Wo: DK, Keagnes End
Was: 2 kleine Grönis - released
Wetter: Leichter Ostwind - Bedeckt 
Wer: Ich
Womit: Rosa Garnele (Marzipanschweinchen) – dank an Jose Martins !!!
Warum: Weil ich nicht mehr schlafen konnte ???

War schon etwas Besonderes, gleich beim Ersten Fischen mit der Fliege zwei Stück zu erwischen.|stolz:
Werde wohl nun auch zu den gehören, die mit zwei Ruten ans Wasser gehen 
Gruß an alle :vik:


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Na, denn mal dickes Petri Heil #h


Das ist wirklich was Besonderes, gleich beim ersten Mal so erfolgreich zu sein #6



Waveman schrieb:


> Werde wohl nun auch zu den gehören, die mit zwei Ruten ans Wasser gehen
> Gruß an alle :vik:



Das legt sich schnell :q Bald wirst Du nur noch mit der einen Rute losgehen - garantiert :q


----------



## Malla

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin!
Den Angelausflug am 20.5. von 20:30 bis 22:15 in Pomlerende auf Mön werde ich so schnell nicht vergessen. Es war ruhiges, etwas schwüles Wetter mit noch angetrübstem Wasser nach einigen Tagen Ostwind. Eigentlich hatte ich im Familienurlaub die Angel fast zuhause gelassen, dann aber doch wenigstens eine dünne WAthose, kurze Rute und ein paar Blinker eingesteckt. Keinen Kescher. Beim 3. Wurf ein Anfasser weit draussen auf 32g!! durchlaufblinker Bornholmerpilen in Grün. Auf den hatte ich an exakt der Stelle vor 2 Jahren im Juli tagsüber eine schöne 56er gelandet. Ein Schlag im Absacken und die direkte Flucht...... 3 mal Bremse fester eingestellt. Spule (150m) fast leer. Dann langsam rangekurbelt. Vom Stein gestiegen und vorsichtig an Land gestolpert. Dort kam gerade jemand vorbei den ich zum Kescher holen schicken konnte. Erneute Flucht über 50m. Herzrasen. Sie hatte sich jetzt sehr verausgabt und ich konnte sie nach gefühlten 10 Minuten über den Kescher führen. Der Drilling saß sicher im Maulwinkel.
Nach einem Schnack mit dem Helfer eine 48er beim ersten Wurf! Nach Wechsel auf einen Großen Wobbler im Dunkelwerden noch eine ca. 40er und gegen Ende eine 63er, die ich im Dunkel stranden mußte. Dabei riß die Schnur, der Wobbler landete vor den Füßen aber die Forelle konnte ich noch greifen. Dann hab ich nichts mehr angeknotet. Schwierig war die Fahrradfahrt durch den Wald mit 3 Forellen am Lenker. Aber erfogreich wie man am Duschfoto sehen kann. Ein Einmaliger Abend. Die Dänen und Deutschen rechts und links von mir auf den "guten" Riffplätzen fingen übrigens nichts!
Danke Petrus!


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

WOW!!! Petri!!!


----------



## Malla

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Das Wichtigste hab ich vergessen 75cm, 5,7Kg ausgenommen (im Magen 3 gute Heringe)


----------



## Maok

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Schönes Ding, Petri! :m


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Dönnerschlach |bigeyes

Auch von mir Petri Heil und |schild-g


----------



## GuidoOo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri zu den 3 schönen =)!#6


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

|bigeyeswooooow was für ein fettes schwein :qpetri heil 
lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Waveman schrieb:


> Nachtrag, weil erst seit gestern wieder da …
> 
> Nach dem Fli-Fi Kurs (Geschenk von Frau -selber Schuld, da nun voll angefixt),
> wurde es jetzt auch mal allerhöchste Zeit das neuerstandene Equipment außerhalb meines Gartens zu testen.
> 
> Wann: Sonntag 17.05.09, 06:00 bis 08:30 Uhr
> Wo: DK, Keagnes End
> Was: 2 kleine Grönis - released
> Wetter: Leichter Ostwind - Bedeckt
> Wer: Ich
> Womit: Rosa Garnele (Marzipanschweinchen) – dank an Jose Martins !!!
> Warum: Weil ich nicht mehr schlafen konnte ???
> 
> War schon etwas Besonderes, gleich beim Ersten Fischen mit der Fliege zwei Stück zu erwischen.|stolz:
> Werde wohl nun auch zu den gehören, die mit zwei Ruten ans Wasser gehen
> Gruß an alle :vik:


hallo 
nun bist du richtig versaut :vik:das ist schon geil mit der fliegenpeitsche #6und wenn die richtige kommt ballert das noch mal richtig 
viel glück weiter 
lg andre


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ Malla 
Petri das sind ja echt hammer meefos glückwunsch #6#6#6


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Puuuuuuhh,dickes PETRI an Malla !!!


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

watn frühstück...|bigeyes

dickes petri,malla :m


----------



## Tino

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

*Das ist schon mehr als ein Dickes Petri!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g


----------



## Dorsch_Freak

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Na da mal ein dickes Petri! :m


----------



## Svenno 02

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Fettes Petri zu den schönen Mefos Sauber


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein!

Stelle Merken & Petri!!! |wavey:


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wow,

Ganz dickes Petri auch von mir:m

Bei mir gehts über Pfingsten nach Zingst, mal gucken was geht ;-)


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ Malla
Petri #6#6#6 |schild-g|schild-g

#r#r#r#r


----------



## welsfaenger

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

24.05.2008, vom Boot aus vor Katharienhof beim "aus der hand schleppen" eine 48er. 
Habe mich riesif gefreut da es erstens meine erste und völlig unerwartete Mefo war und der doch schlechte Angeltag noch mal gerettet wurde.
Nachdem die Dorsche anscheinend keine Lust auf unsere Köder hatten meinte ich, lass uns ein wenig unter Land doch mal einen kleinen Blinker hinterherschleppen, vielleicht beißt ja noch der ein oder andere Horni, gesagt getan, Gufi ausgetauscht gegen 16 gr. Hansen Flash in rot/schwarz und langsam auf 4-6 Meter getuckert. Keine 500 m. weiter dann ein derber Ruck in der Rute und ich dachte noch "Wow, die Hornis gehen aber gut ab". Im Laufe des Drills kam mir dann so der Gedanke, "Na, wenn das mal nicht eine Mefo ist". Kurze Zeit später erster Blickkontakt mit der Mefo und da war klar das ich meine erste Mefo an der Angel hatte. Bremse ein wenig weicher gestellt und vorsichtig ausgedrillt. Ich muß sagen das sind wirklich gute Kämpfer, für einen 48cm großen Fisch hat die echt radau gemacht.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Na dann mal ein Dickes Petri zum "Ersten Mal" |supergri Infizierter


----------



## Dorschjäger

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@welsfaenger

Ich gebe dir ein dickes Petri zu deiner 1sten gefangenen Meerforelle.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo 
und wieder haben wir ein versauten unter uns :viketri heil zur ersten mefo #6lg andre 
den virus wirds du nicht los


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Sauberes Ding Malla!!! Dickes Petri 
Bin begeistert...

Natürlich auch den anderen Fängern ein dickes Petri!!


----------



## frank6

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo leute
bin jetzt auch unfreiwillig Fänger einer 50er Mefo geworden. |supergri Der Heringsfetzen den ich den Hornies am Mittwoch vor Himmelfahrt in Sierksdorf angeboten habe war wohl so verführerisch, daß sie nicht wiederstehen konnte.Es war ein tollles Erlebnis und ein schöner Drill.Ich glaube es wird nicht meine Letzte gewesen sein, könnte mir gut vorstellen diese edlen Fische auch mal gezielt zu beangeln.Es scheint doch ansteckend zu sein#c.
:vik:Grüße aus Lübeck:vik:


----------



## Dorsch_Freak

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri den beiden angesteckten


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Den "*Erstfängern*" ein dickes *Petri* und weiterhin viel Erfolg! #6

@ Malte, #h

von mir dann auch noch mal ein kräftiges  *Petri Heil*  und natürlich auch noch ein  |schild-g  zu diesem sensationellen Fang! :vik::m

Gruß Rolf #h


----------



## Skorpion

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri allen Fängern #6

@  Malla
Du hast wirklich klasse Fische gefangen Petri noch mal, aber das Bild mit den ausgenommenen Mefos in der Dusche ist nicht so wirklich sehenswert|rolleyes ( nicht böse sein wegen der Kritik) 
Kleiner Tipp:  Die Fische auf ein Stein, oder einfach am Strand hinlegen evtl. die Rute daneben und dann knipsen. So ein Bild kommt  optisch einfach besser rüber und kostet kein grossen aufwand 
Ich bin mir sicher das kriegst Du nächstes mal  hin


----------



## Malla

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Sicher, leider war es schon recht dunkel und nur eine Handycam dabei. Das Strandbild war schon recht unscharf.
Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche an alle.#h und bes. Rolf|supergri


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo leute 
gestern 3 mal geballert an der fliegenpeitsche #6
:vik:36cm 45cm 55cm :vik:
und alle auf meiner selbst gebundene garnele :g stolz bin 
guckst du hier :g





lg andre


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

*PETRI ANDRE*...... geile sache #6... beneide dich:q....


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

erst ne lange zeit nix...und nu 3 #d



petri andre...schöööönes ding #6:m


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Schließe mich den anderen an 

Wer fleißig ist kommt auch zu seinen Fischen...

Petri mein lieber,

grüße aus Lübeck

Mirco


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri an Fishbone,wir haben am WE auf Fehmarn leider nur Hornis und abends nur kl
eine Dorsche erwischt!!!!


----------



## Jacky Fan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Auch von mir ein fettes *Petry* zum Hattrick


----------



## Fagelforser

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo, ich melde auch mal einen Fang, wenn auch nicht meinen Eigenen aber kurios.

Wann:18.5.2009
Wer: Angelkollege
Wo: Sternö/Pukaviksbucht/Schweden
Womit: Mit Pose und einem Stück Hornhecht (wollte Eigentlich auf Hornhecht weiter fischen)
Wie groß: 48cm

Ich hätte nicht gedacht das es überhaupt funktioniert und hätte man es mir erzählt,würde ich es nicht glauben. Und das an einem 40cm langem Vorfach bei 10 Meter Wassertiefe, strahlendem Sonnenschein und leicht auflandigem Wind aus W.


----------



## Pat2712

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Fagelforser schrieb:


> Hallo, ich melde auch mal einen Fang, wenn auch nicht meinen Eigenen aber kurios.
> 
> Wann:18.5.2009
> Wer: Angelkollege
> Wo: Sternö/Pukaviksbucht/Schweden
> Womit: Mit Pose und einem Stück Hornhecht (wollte Eigentlich auf Hornhecht weiter fischen)
> Wie groß: 48cm
> 
> Ich hätte nicht gedacht das es überhaupt funktioniert und hätte man es mir erzählt,würde ich es nicht glauben. Und das an einem 40cm langem Vorfach bei 10 Meter Wassertiefe, strahlendem Sonnenschein und leicht auflandigem Wind aus W.




... und was ????? #c|supergri


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Pat2712 schrieb:


> ... und was ????? #c|supergri


 

Ne Mähresche (schreibweise so beansichtigt!!!!)

ne MeFo wahrscheinlich, im MeFofänge Thema...   

Grüße und Petri,

Mirco

ps:nicht bös´sein, musste raus


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

na denn auch noch mal von mir ein dickes petri mein kleiner wessi:m
am weekend habe ich hier auch optimale bedingungen, um mal wieder mit der fliege los zu düsen und dann mal in der nacht auch zu fischen!bis dahin wird kräftig dorsch und barsch gedropshottet!:q
grüsse


----------



## jflyfish

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin -- ne Meerforelle in Pukavik kann nicht sein -- wäre ja untermaßig (50cm Maß)-- und das wollen wir ja nicht unterstellen und auch nicht beglückwünschen, oder? JFL


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



jflyfish schrieb:


> Moin -- ne Meerforelle in Pukavik kann nicht sein -- wäre ja untermaßig (50cm Maß)-- und das wollen wir ja nicht unterstellen und auch nicht beglückwünschen, oder? JFL


 

 Wieso, steh IRGENTWO das sie entnommen wurde????

;+


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Andre min Jung,

Nun auch noch mal ein schriftliches

FETTES PETRI ALTER FUSSELSCHWINGER!!!

Selbstgebundene Garnele setzt natürlich noch mal einen drauf!


Hau rien uns bis bald beim nächtlichen Buggerziehen


----------



## Pat2712

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Ne Mähresche (schreibweise so beansichtigt!!!!)
> 
> ne MeFo wahrscheinlich, im MeFofänge Thema...
> 
> Grüße und Petri,
> 
> Mirco
> 
> ps:nicht bös´sein, musste raus




kein Problem - wer blöde fragt bekommt halt blöde Antworten :m:m:m kann ich mit um .... |motz:|splat:|splat2:#y|smash:|smash:|smash:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Pat2712 schrieb:


> kein Problem - wer blöde fragt bekommt halt blöde Antworten :m:m:m kann ich mit um .... |motz:|splat:|splat2:#y|smash:|smash:|smash:


 DAS ist wichtig  denn von solchen die sich gleich angep**** fühlen gibt es schon genug 


liebe grüße

mirco


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

andre fettes *petri heil* zum hattrick:vik:


----------



## cozmo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

ich bin auch lange nicht zum angeln gewesen und habe deswegen auch nichts gefangen!!!:vik:


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



cozmo schrieb:


> ich bin auch lange nicht zum angeln gewesen und habe deswegen auch nichts gefangen!!!:vik:


 

|jump: top|good:


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144630&page=16  guckt mal hier bitte letzter beitrag ganz unten.... ich werde mich jetzt mit der fliegenpeitsche bzw mit denn snaps an die elbe stellen und da die dicken brocken rausziehen :q.... schade um das schöne tier :c


----------



## Skorpion

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ xbone

Petri auch von mir #6


----------



## Stefan6

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



steven23883 schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144630&page=16 guckt mal hier bitte letzter beitrag ganz unten.... ich werde mich jetzt mit der fliegenpeitsche bzw mit denn snaps an die elbe stellen und da die dicken brocken rausziehen :q.... schade um das schöne tier :c


 Darfste auf S-H Gebiet,in HH geschützt(Mefo/Lachs):m


----------



## haukep

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

*Wann: Dienstag, 26.05.2009
Wo: DK, Helnaes auf Fünen
Was: Ne schöne um die 50er...
Wetter: Leichter Südwind - Heiter
Wer: Ich
Womit: MöreSilda
Sonstiges: Einen Tag vorher an der gleichen Stellen hatten wir auch zwei schöne Tiere - interessanterweise ist die Saison dieses Jahr sehr lang. Die Tiere waren allesamt top genährt und hatten tonnenweise Garnelen und Tangläufer im Magen...Warum die dann nen Blinker nahmen? Weil wohl keine Fliege da war...:m*


----------



## haukep

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

*Wann: Freitag, 29.05.2009
Wo: DK, Helnaes auf Fünen
Was: 65er Silberbarren
Wetter: Nord-Nordost zwischen 7 und 10 BFT
Wer: Ich
Womit: MöreSilda
Sonstiges: Klasse, wie die Fische genährt sind - das wird ne tolle Graved-Forelle :m*


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

petri heil
zu den silber barren 
in dieser jahres zeit sind die besonders fett :q
werde die woche auch noch mal was starten 
lg andre


----------



## Dorsch_Freak

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

petri zu den schönen mefos. ich muss erst auf meine neue rolle warten, bis ich wieder losziehen kann muss also auch die phase abwarten wenn die hornis endlich aufhören sich auf alles zu stürzen, was sich bewegt


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri an Haukep !!!


----------



## Borstenwurm

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri den Fängern !!!


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Schöne Fische, Hauke: Dickes Petri!

Wie lang war denn der Horni? Das ist ja auch ne Granate!


Hier beisst momentan Dörschlein auf Dörschlein, was das Angeln an sich sehr spannend macht, aber natürlich ist da nichts verwertbares dabei. Und die Hornis sind nun auch in der 40-50cm Kategorie, sprungfreudig aber dünn. Nur noch selten ein Ü60 an der Spinnflitze. Weiss nicht, ob die Wsserkugelplumpser noch was ordentliches fangen. Die dritte im Bunde konnte ich leider nicht zu einem Stelldichein überreden.


----------



## cozmo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

jo ich bin dann mal die bude aufräumen


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Sowas von Petri an die glücklichen Fänger , :vik: , mich halten die Windverhältnisse in der 
Bude , wie sieht`s in MV eigentlich mit Unterwasservegetation aus ? Die letzten Male
war man nur am Krautabpulen , da melden sich nicht mal die "Aluladden":v aus Mitleid .
Ansonsten ist die Saison noch nicht zu Ende , hoffentlich ...#c


----------



## haukep

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Schöne Fische, Hauke: Dickes Petri!
> 
> Wie lang war denn der Horni? Das ist ja auch ne Granate!



Danke  Du, ehrlich gesagt habe ich keine Ahnung, aber ich habe ihn als einzigen mitgenommen - so klein kann er also nicht gewesen sein


----------



## Bellyboater

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



cozmo schrieb:


> jo ich bin dann mal die bude aufräumen



Was willst du uns damit sagen?????


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



haukep schrieb:


> Danke  Du, ehrlich gesagt habe ich keine Ahnung, aber ich habe ihn als einzigen mitgenommen - so klein kann er also nicht gewesen sein



Also, ich würde den Anhand Deiner 50er Trutte mal auf 75-80cm schätzen. So einen hatte ich noch nicht an der Leine 

Heute ist hier übrigens so kalt, dass die Trutten wohl bald wieder aufsteigen werden :/


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Also, ich würde den Anhand Deiner 50er Trutte mal auf 75-80cm schätzen. So einen hatte ich noch nicht an der Leine
> 
> Heute ist hier übrigens so kalt, dass die Trutten wohl bald wieder aufsteigen werden :/


na schnulli 
hoffentlich bleibt das so kalt :gdenn fängst du die fetten schweine auch am tag noch :mmittwoch morgen wenn ihr alle noch pennt bin ich auf der bahn und ab gehts 
bis dann lg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> mittwoch morgen wenn ihr alle noch pennt bin ich auf der bahn und ab gehts
> bis dann lg andre



Sausack, wie machst Du das? #6

Meine Regierung würde da nicht mitmachen, und Chefe auch nicht. Wann haste denn mal Zeit am Wochenende auf eine Nightstipping Session in der E-Bay? Sach ma per PN, damit wir hier nicht den OT-Kuchen backen...

LG Felix


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Sausack, wie machst Du das? #6
> 
> Meine Regierung würde da nicht mitmachen, und Chefe auch nicht. Wann haste denn mal Zeit am Wochenende auf eine Nightstipping Session in der E-Bay? Sach ma per PN, damit wir hier nicht den OT-Kuchen backen...
> 
> LG Felix


 übernächstes weekend dk :vik:rede mal mit deine chefin #6
lg andre


----------



## haukep

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Also, ich würde den Anhand Deiner 50er Trutte mal auf 75-80cm schätzen. So einen hatte ich noch nicht an der Leine



Wie gesagt, Hornis waren echt die Pest da oben...Da hab ich nur den mitgenommen... Aber das kann schon hinkommen mit den 70-75 cm... aber weniger Gräten haben die Dicken auch nicht |evil:


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



haukep schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Hornis waren echt die Pest da oben...Da hab ich nur den mitgenommen... Aber das kann schon hinkommen mit den 70-75 cm... aber weniger Gräten haben die Dicken auch nicht |evil:



Hauke, tu Dir einen Gefallen und fileter die Jungs! Dann hast Du die Grätenfummelei nicht mehr beim Essen, wenn DU am wenigsten Bock darauf hast. Ausserdem kannst Du dann Röllchen mit Speck legen, spiesse machen, Hornipommes in der Bratpfanne etc. Und die Jungs schmecken supi, wenn die Gräten erst mal weg sind. Anfangs ist das etwas umständlich, aber mit ein bisschen Übung flutscht das wie ein Stück Seife in der Badewanne.

Hier eine Kurzanleitung:

1. Kopf ab und Haut vom Kopf her abziehen wie beim Aal. an Rücken- und Afterflosse vorher seitlich einschneiden, sonst reisst Haut ab.
2. Haut roh aufessen oder wegschmeissen. Ich präferiere 2., die Möwen und Andre 1.
3. Seitlich an der Schwanzwurzel einschneiden und mit dem Messer einen schnellen Schnitt von hinten nach vorn, Klinge nach oben, an den Rückengräten entlang Fleich von Gräten trennen.
4. Schluck Bier nehmen.
5. Dasselbe unten bis zur Bauchhöhle.
6. File von Mittelgräte ablösen.
7. Soweit ganz easy. Jetzt die Uhrmacherartbeit: Bauhhöhlengräten von hinten nach vorne, Klinge nach oben, von Seitengräten trennen.
8. Bauchhöhlengräten von hinten nach vorne, Klinge nach unten, von Bauchfleisch trennen. Mit Daumen Klinge immer gegen Bauchhaut drücken, da Fleischportion dünn ist und man leicht das ganze abtrennt.
9. Seitengräten von vorne nach hinten herausziehen (sieht aus wie 1 langer grüner Wurm, wennste das richtig machst). Hierbei teilt sich das Filet manchmal längs, aber besser 2 lange Stücke als lauter Gräten.

All`s Chlor? Viel Spass dabei

Reverend Mefo


----------



## haukep

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wow, danke für die Anleitung! Punkt 4 gefällt mir mit Abstand am besten :vik: 

Ich werd das beim nächsten Horni mal ausprobieren - wenns nicht klappt mach ich einfach Hornihack


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo leute 
heute waren waveman und ich an der küste was soll ich sagen reichlich fisch gesehen #q kleine mefos die gesprungen sind |supergriwie mein sohn auffen bett immer 
nur wollten sie irgenwie nicht beißen #q schweine bande 
so konnte ich heute ne fette nullrunde hinlegen 
und waveman konnte 2 mini dorsche auf fliege fangen 
und mußte sich noch ansehen wie ne fette mefo seine fliege mal anschaute aber meinte ach kein bock auf essen |supergri
nächste woche kommt denn mal wieder ne fang meldung denn bin ich woanders zum jagen :vik:
lg andre 
leute die fische sind noch voll da auch am nachmittag habe wir mefos gesehen


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Andre,

wär auch zu frech, wenn Du schon wieder was gefangen hättest  |supergri

In 2 Wochen is schlecht, is Kieler Woche Besuch da #d, was häls` denn ma von unter der Woche abends?

Gruß,

Felix


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Moin Andre,
> 
> wär auch zu frech, wenn Du schon wieder was gefangen hättest |supergri
> 
> In 2 Wochen is schlecht, is Kieler Woche Besuch da #d, was häls` denn ma von unter der Woche abends?
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Felix


na du 
du machst mich fertig #d in der woche an die küste |kopfkrat wie soll ich denn den nächstentag arbeiten mit muskelkater geht das schlecht#d vom drillen der 80:vik:ich ruf dich morgen an baby oki doki 
lg andre 
und geh ans telefon nächstes mal |znaika:


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

versprochen ist versprochen
wann : gestern abend von 19uhr bis 23:30 
wo :dahme 
womit :nur die fliegenpeitsche und den pinken bomber |supergri
warum : weil ich fliegenfischen absolut geil finde auf die silberbarren 

gefangen habe ich ein mini dorsch und eine mefo von ca 40cm :vik:
danach habe ich noch eine richtig fette mefo verloren beim keschern #q
und das alles hintern 3 spinnfischer :mdie haben dicke augen gemacht #6lg andre


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

na denn noch mal petri mein wessi:vik:
morgen bin ich denn in hh zum zandern und ich hoffe du kommst nach der arbeit mal vorbei geschneit!!
grüsse


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Andre, Petri zur Fischstrecke :m, aber das geht aber auch mit Blinker:

Wann: Heute 1 h um Sonnenuntergang
Wo: E-Bay
Womit: Schwarzes Blechle 18g
Warum: Weil noch was geht und Sonnenuntergänge am Wasser besser sind als Fernsehen

Erst wollte ein ca. 30cm Dörschlein mal am Blech lutschen und durfte natürlich wieder schwimmen #h. 15 Min später ein heftiges Rucken und ein ordentlicher Drill. Dummerweise wieder eines dieser Exemplare, die an der unsäglichen Kopfschüttel-Sprungkrankheit leiden und sich wieder mal erfolgreich vor dem Kescher vom Blinker befreien konnte #d. Da die Trutte so ca. 40cm gehabt haben mag, denke ich, dass Sie wohl eh wieder schwimmen gedurft hätte und wir uns das weitere Prozedere halt geschenkt haben.

Fazit: Auch ohne belegtem Fischstring eine Aktion mit Wiederholungswert


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> versprochen ist versprochen
> wann : gestern abend von 19uhr bis 23:30
> wo :dahme
> womit :nur die fliegenpeitsche und den pinken bomber |supergri
> warum : weil ich fliegenfischen absolut geil finde auf die silberbarren
> 
> gefangen habe ich ein mini dorsch und eine mefo von ca 40cm :vik:
> danach habe ich noch eine richtig fette mefo verloren beim keschern #q
> und das alles hintern 3 spinnfischer :mdie haben dicke augen gemacht #6lg andre


 

*Petri...#6*
Aber wo ist die 80er :q hast sie noch schwimmen lassen... wolltest doch ne fette 80er fangen....:q


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



steven23883 schrieb:


> *Petri...#6*
> Aber wo ist die 80er :q hast sie noch schwimmen lassen... wolltest doch ne fette 80er fangen....:q


thomas und der immefränger und die fishbone waren gestern in dk #6
bei den umwetter welches meinten die wetter leute bloß :q
es war mal wieder reichlich fisch unterwegs die aber kein bock hatten zubeißen 
so konnte ich eine kleine mal spüren an der fliegenpeitsche :qoder konnte mir welche anschauen die schön gesprungen sind :c10 meter vom land 
aber eine gefanen habe ich nicht :cin der dämmerung konnte ich aber eine schöne mefo sehen die genau 66cm und ünber 4kilo auf die wage bringt 
petri heil mein freund zur dicken sommer trutte 
vielleicht kommt noch ein foto vom immerfänger 
lg andre 
FLIEGENFISCHEN IST GEIL #6


----------



## immerfänger

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Was für ein Tag ..... um 3 Uhr waren Thomas und Fishbone bei mir und ab in Richtung DK nach Als. "Wo ist bloß diese Treppe?" war Andre am Schimpfen, aber Thomas und ich haben nach kurzem Suchen einen Weg mit dem Auto bis ans Wasser gefunden. Papierkörbe, eine Bank mit Platz zum Grillen ......! Grillen wäre schön gewesen, aber Andre hatte die Sachen in seinem Wagen vergessen #c Aber, da ich mich ja immer auf mich selbst verlasse, hatte ich natürlich meinen Gaskocher, vorbereitete Bratkartoffeln und Eier mitgenommen #6 Als ich Andre dann beim Umziehen zugeschaut habe, bekam ich einen Lachanfall. Als früher mein Opa mit seiner langen Unterhose aus dem Bett kam, dann sah der genauso aus und als Andre dann auch noch in der Wanne stand, war alles vorbei. Jetzt verstehe ich, warum die Fische ihm zwischen den Beinen hindurch schwimmen wollen. Danach gings dann los zum Fischen, aber der Erfolg wollte sich einfach nicht einstellen. Um 11 Uhr gab's dann erst mal was zum Stärken. Im Anschluß fuhren die 2. Stelle an, brachen aber nach 30 Min. wegen zu starkem Wind ab. 3. Stelle Wind gut, Wasser gut - allerdings rutschte ich hier ab und verstauchte mir meinen Fuß! So'n Sch.... Da das Laufen auf Steinen für mich nicht mehr ging, wollten die Beiden abbrechen. Das wollte ich aber nicht und daher fuhren wir an eine Stelle ohne Steine. Andre ging es zu dieser Zeit schon nicht mehr so gut, deshalb legte er sich zum Schlafen hin und wir angelten weiter. Das war gut so, denn nach kurzer Zeit bekam ich einen Hammerbiß und im ersten Moment dachte ich an einen Dorsch - und dann ging die Post ab. Ich dachte, dieser Fisch wollte fliegen, so oft sprang er aus dem Wasser! Aber wie bei meiner 70er, die ich beim Schleppen fing, konnte ich mich auf meine 3 m Zanderrute verlassen. Thomas konnte gar nicht begreifen, wie ich beim Drillen so locker sein konnte |bigeyes Was für eine tolle MEFO! :q Danach fingen Thomas und ich noch je einen Horni und, weil's Andre einfach nicht besser gehen wollte, brachen wir jetzt ab. Auf der Rückfahrt mußten wir noch einen Zwischenstopp einlegen ,denn aus aus der "Fishbone" wurde eine....*Brechbohne*....... - Trotzdem war es ein durch und durch toller Tag.
Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Dickes Petri zur Sommermefo !!!


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Auf Blech gefangen?


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Auf Blech gefangen?


 ja möresilda grün weiß


----------



## Ines

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Unglaublich, dieser Mann! Petri, IMMERFÄNGER!!#6

(War es darum heute am Baakenhöft so leer?)

Brechbohne, was war denn  mit dir los????#c


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Ines schrieb:


> Unglaublich, dieser Mann! Petri, IMMERFÄNGER!!#6
> 
> (War es darum heute am Baakenhöft so leer?)
> 
> Brechbohne, was war denn mit dir los????#c


hallo ines 
bei mir ging ab 17uhr überhaubt nix mehr #q ich hatte aufeinmal kopf schmerzen aber richtige #qgefroren richtig kalt wurde mir :c und übel wurde mir aufeinmal :c
und danach kamm das ganze essen :vweiß auch nicht was das alles war #caber bis zur nächsten tour bin ich wieder fit :vik::vik::vik:lg andre


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Cool!!!!  Glückwunsch und danke für den tollen Bericht Immerfänger!


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Dickes Petri auch von Mir! Sowas wollen wir sehen, dann gehts auch bald wieder aufs Wasser 

Andre, das mit dem Anfüttern hat ja gut geklappt


----------



## wiggyfly

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

........wußte nicht,das es eine Rubrik auch für Bellybooter gibt,sorry,habe heute eine Frage zum Thema Bellyboote unter Fliegenfischen geschrieben,und würde mich sehr über Eure Meinung|krach: freuen,seit so nett und guckt mal vorbei.Danke,Gruß Hendrik|wavey:


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

geil schöner fisch #6
petri


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> ja möresilda grün weiß




Einer meiner Lieblingsköder...|rolleyes


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin,

Gestern Abend um den Sonnenuntergang bin ich noch mal für 1 1/2 Stündchen das Blechle werfen gegangen und tatsächlich angegriffen worden.
Dabei fing alles ganz nett mit Sonnenuntergang und leicht gekräuseltem Wasser an, aber aufgrund des Niedrigwassers war die Bucht mit Seetang bis unter die Wasseroberfläche geschmückt, so dass mir anfangs jeder Wurf die Grüne Minna an Haken, Wirbel und Köder brachte. Diverse Köderwechsel auf vermeintliche Flachläufer brachten keine Besserung, so dass ich eigentlich schon entnervt gehen wollte und nur aus Neugier noch mal den Thor in 7g anschnallte, der aufgrund des geringen Gewichtes auch an einer Fliegenschnur ein gutes Gesicht gemacht hätte.
Sei^s drum, plötzlich gab es einen heftigen Einstieg, und bevor ich noch mit einem Anschlag auf Nummer sicher gehen konnte gab es den heftigsten Forellenflug, den ich je live sehen durfte. Dass mein Köder zu dem Zeitpunkt bereits wieder im Sinkflug gen Sandbank war und nicht mehr im Forellenmaul, war mir fast egal, stattdessen hing mein eigener Unterkiefer im Blasentang. Die Trutte mag so 50cm gehabt haben und ist bestimmt 1,50m über der Wasseroberfläche am Zenith des Angriffssprunges gewesen. Diese Vehemenz hat Ihr wohl den Grill erspart, und auch wenn es wieder eine Nullnummer mehr bedeutet, das hat sie sich vedient.


----------



## Windmaster

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Tolles Erlebnis, da braucht man manchmal wirklich nix fangen und denkt sich `geiler Abend´ !!

Werd heut nacht auch mal mit der Fliege angreifen und die schwarze Zigarre über die Oberfläche ziehen. Hoffe es kommt ein zweiter Schwall hinterher |rolleyes


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Windmaster schrieb:


> Tolles Erlebnis, da braucht man manchmal wirklich nix fangen und denkt sich `geiler Abend´ !!
> 
> Werd heut nacht auch mal mit der Fliege angreifen und die schwarze Zigarre über die Oberfläche ziehen. Hoffe es kommt ein zweiter Schwall hinterher |rolleyes


 da du ja jetzt im wasser stehst |supergrivielglück 
und ein fettes petri 
lg andre


----------



## Ned Flanders

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin,
zurück aus Nordfünen. Die Fischerei war, wie schon im Frühjahr, im Vergleich zu den Vorjahren härter. Man musste für seinen Fisch mächtig ackern.
Nach zwei Nullnummern in den frühen Morgenstunden in der vergangenen Woche lieh mir ein dänischr Nachbar sein altes Fahrrad. So konnte ich gegen 2 Uhr morgens endlich mal am Leuchtturm im Naturschutzgebiet sein.
Nach einem ordentlichen Getüddel im Vorfach wegen Wind und zwei Fliegen am Ende stieg ich ich um auf Einzelfliege, ein dänisches Modell, dass übersetzt ungefähr "Fins falscher Mudler" heißt. Ein fast komplett schwarzer Mudler, der aber trotz seiner Größe extrem knapp unter der Oberfläche läuft und sich auch mit einer 5er noch werfen lässt.
Es war eine gute Wahl: Zehn, zwanzig Würfe später schüttelte es mir beim zügigen Einstrippen plötzlich mächtig den Wurfarm, die überschüssige Schnur musst ich nicht auf die Rolle spulen. Da war etwas da draußen, dass war schneller. Schon beim ersten Kontakt war klar, dass dieser Fisch maßig war. Beim ersten von mehreren mächtigen Sprüngen war klar, dass dieser Fisch gut maßig war.
Nach mehreren Fluchten ins tiefe Wasser stellte sich die Dame zunächst so quer, dass ich an einen Hänger dachte. War zum Glück falscher Alarm, nach rund einer Viertelstunde barg ich das Tier in meinem Netz.
62 Zentimer. Und richtig gut im Futter
Prachtvolles Gefühl.

Mehrere Erkentnisse brachte mir der einwöchige Urlaub:
1. In Hasmark Strand brauchst du ein Fahrrad (Meins war geliehen, der Däne bekam dafür später den halben Fisch).
2. Eine 5er Rute ist toll zu werfen, bei Fischen ab einer gewissen Größe fehlt aber die Dominanz, wenn man sie braucht.
3. Sommerfische sind echte Konditionsbolzen, die den Köder oft gierig nehmen.
4. Morgens, zwei bis drei Stunden vor Sonnenaufgang und ein bis zwei Stunden danach war es effektiver als um den Sonnenuntergang herum.
5. Sei nett zu deinem Gerätehändler und lass dich auf lange Schwätzchen ein. Am Ende zeigt er dir die richtigen Fliegen.


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri!!!


----------



## Bellyboater

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri Heil. Ich werd am WE endlich mal wieder Fehmarn unsicher machen.


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Petri Heil. Ich werd am WE endlich mal wieder Fehmarn unsicher machen.



Ich auch...:g


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Mööönsch, Leck Micha Marsch!

Fettestes Petri, so wollen wir die Trulpen!!! :vik:

Ohmann, ich muss auch mal wieder los, aber die Arbeit frisst mich auf...


----------



## Dorschjäger

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wirklich ein toller Fisch, schönes Bild. Ein kräftiges Petri dem Fänger.


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

*dickes petri*


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

scheiß die wand an :mwas für ein geiler fisch #6PETRI HEIL 
DA ICH FREITAG BIS SAMSTAG TIMMDORFER STRAND ARBEITEN MUß|kopfkratwas mach ich bloß nach feierabend :vik:ich stehe in wasser und werde bellyboater mal ärgern :vik:diggen wir telefonieren samstag morgen oki doki lg andre


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hey schöner Fisch!! Petri


----------



## Skorpion

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Eine schöne Sommertrutte hast Du gefangen. Und das an `n 5 er Rute |rolleyes Der Drill hat bestimmt seeeehr viel Spass gemacht :m
Dickes Petri von mir #6


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> DA ICH FREITAG BIS SAMSTAG TIMMDORFER STRAND ARBEITEN MUß|kopfkratwas mach ich bloß nach feierabend



SAUSACK :q


----------



## Mr. Meerforelle

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Gratulation, echt nett Ned!
Was hat das Kraftpaket denn im Magen gehabt?


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Mr. Meerforelle schrieb:


> Gratulation, echt nett Ned!
> Was hat das Kraftpaket denn im Magen gehabt?


so fett wie die ausieht dorsche :vik:bestimmt 
lg andre 
wir müssen mal fischen zusammen


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> SAUSACK :q


 pillerman arsch :vik:ich melde mich schnuckel |wavey:
lg andre


----------



## Ned Flanders

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin, 
der Racker hatte im Bauch viel Kleingetier und zwei Tobis. 
Es war exakt die gleiche Zusammensetzung, die sein Kumpel (54 cm), der sich zwei Tage später ebenfalls kurz nach der Morgendämmerung zum Abendessen überreden ließ, auch im Bauch hatte. Auch er wurde ein Opfer des falschen Muddlers.

Und jetzt noch ein bisschen "news to use" für alle, die wie ich ein bisschen weiter weg vom Wasser wohnen:
Eric von Go Fishing (das ist der nette Mensch, der im Bonusmaterial "Geheimnisse der Meerforelle 2" ein bisschen Fliegenwerfen demonstriert) erzählte mir, dass ab ganz bald die Häuser am Leuchtturm von Enebaerodde (direkt an der Spitze) über Go Fishing vermietet werden.
Das ganze findet sich auch bei denen auf der HP http://www.go-fishing.dk/

Ich häng noch aktuelle Bilder an. 
Und wenn jetzt wer überlegt... 
Eric sagt, es sei recht einfach, Inneneinrichtung und so
Die Preise scheinen ein bisschen happig, aber der Platz ist es auch.
Gruß, Ned


----------



## GuidoOo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

petri!


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Jo,ebenfalls!!!:m


----------



## Dorsch_Freak

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Solangsam glaub ich, dass sich irgendetwas gegen michz verschworen hat, sodass ich keine Mefo fange |kopfkrat

war gestern abend/nacht los zum brandungsangeln und hab ne spinne mit sbiro und schwarzer fliege bei gehabt. dieses mal nicht meine penn silverado sondern die gute shimano biomaster 3 von meinem dad... und so durfte ich nach dem 3. wurf einen großen knoten in der whiplash einkurbeln. für alle die das auf den drall schieben: es waren insgesamt 6 wirbel *neue* wirbel verbaut

gab sonst nur minidorsche, die sich n spaß draus gemacht haben mir die seeringler vom haken zu lutschen


----------



## Thomas090883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo zusammen|wavey:

am vergangenen Wochenende (3.+4+.5.07) gings so ganz allein in Richtung DK....die Insel Als war mein Ziel.

Die Frau hatte freies Geleit gegeben und so machte ich mich auf für drei Tage die dänischen Strände unsicher zu machen.

Fix Verpflegung -in Form von Zigaretten und Bier- geholt und ab dafür.#6

Nach 2 Stunden fahrt am Strand angekommen juckte es in den Fingern...die Bedingungen waren optimal...leichte Welle aufs Land, Sonnenschein und klarer Himmel.

Inwischen ist noch ein Leidensgenosse nebst Kiddies aus Husum eingetroffen...kurz klönschnack -Erfahrungsaustausch- und nun aber los....

Also "aufgetackelt" und los ging es und schon beim gefühlten dritten abglegen der Fliege ******RUMMMS***** oh man denk ich...na das geht ja gut los.
Und nach kurzen.....aber wirklich schönen Drill lag die erste Sommermefo vor mir    ****man sind die dick-mann***






Zarte 47cm aber ein richtiger Fettsack

Na so kanns weitergehen.....

Ein Schweinswal kreuzte durch die Meerenge....welch ein schöner Anblick#6 sowas macht den Abend echt "rund".....

Leider war Dieser schneller als meine Kamera und so schoss ich immer ins Leere.

Ein kleiner Abstecher zu den "Husumern" und zack wurd ich zum Abendbrot eingeladen ***legger Kotellett und Wurst*** einfach perfekt....

Zu später Stunde kamen noch einige Dänen, die uns mit reichlich Tips versorgten......

"Halb eins -so sagten Sie- brodelt hier das Wasser"

***Ja ne is klar***

Aber was sich in den folgenden Stunden abspielte, hab ich sooo noch nicht erlebt....
Das Wasser brodelte.....und wie:k nur wenige Meter vom Ufer entfernt sprangen Fische in allen Größen.

Ein Blick mit der Kopflampe veriet auch warum....das pure Leben um uns rum.

Von Würmern über Garnelen und Tangloppen..alles dabei...

Da mittendrin einen Fisch zu fangen ***Ui Ui Ui***

Nachdem ich sämtliche Muster durchhatte blieb ich bei der Zigarre mit Leuchtperle hängen, die Rute unterm Arm und so schnell strippen bis die Fliege in Gleitfahrt kommt.

Das..und nur das...brachte Erfolg.

Leider war keiner der Fische maßig.....nur der Däne fing eine sehr schöne mitfünfziger Forelle...Sehr schöner Fisch und Fett...#6

Ich kümmerte mich dann weiter um die Kinderstube und fing sogar noch meine Kleinste mit ca. 15cm....
Soviele Fischkontakte:l

Das ganze Treiben flaute gegen ca. 4 Uhr morgens ab und ich fing noch eine 40er Forelle, die aber auch wieder zurückwanderte.....ich war schließlich guter Dinge, dass mich am nächsten Abend wieder soetwas erwartet.

Gegen halb fünf musst ich erstmal ne Mütze Schlaf nehmen.

Den Samstag- Nachmittag verbrachte ich mit Vorfächer tüddeln ***ein Auge immer auf das Wasser gerichtet*** vielleicht zeigen sich ja noch ein paar Multen... 

Ein einsamer Hornhecht ließ sich noch blicken 





aber gegen Mittag schlug das Wetter dermaßen um..... der Wind drehte, Wolken zogen auf und es regnete:v

Na wenn sich das ma nicht auf das Beissverhalten auswirkt...

So war es dann auch...den ganzen Abend kein Kontakt..gegen 22 Uhr wurde es wieder voller...
Aber es stellte sich einfach kein Fisch ein....
Es kam wie es kommen musste.......den ganzen Abend nix...nada...
Auch die beiden Dänen vom Vorabend..ebenso verwundert wie frustriert...

Gegen halb drei brach ich ab und musste mich hinhauen...

Meerforellenangeln ist eben nicht Karpfenangeln....:m

Insgesamt hab ich 6 Fische landen können ....aber leider nur 2 Maßige....aber es war ein super Wochenendtrip.

Also ran ans Wasser die Meerforellen sind hungrig.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Mann Mann,

Watn schöner Bericht, und Petri zum Sommerpummelchen!

Besonders gelungen finde ich auch das Stilleben mit Horni und Krabbe. Top!

Will auch mal wieder los, aber ersticke in Blitzbesuchen und 70-jährigen Verwandtengeburtstagen am Bodensee :v

Zanderhafenkaiser, wann wolltest Du noch mal los nach Als mit mir? Ich hoffe nicht am Wochenende 17-20ster, denn da bin ich tatsächlich an der Grenze zur Schweiz...


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

na ossi denn mal petri mein kleiner:vik:
schicke bilder:m
na ich muss denn wohl mal wieder eins vorbei kommen!
die trutten hier wollen nich so recht!bin sogut wie jeden abend bis in der dunkelheit am wasser und kein fisch|uhoh:
nadenn bis demnächst!


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Schöner Bericht Thomas 
Da jucks mir doch wieder in den Fingern.
Lass uns mal noch diesen Monat angreifen.


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri zu den Sommertrouten...:m


----------



## immerfänger

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo Thomas,
da währe ich gerne beigewesen !!! Nach meinem Urlaub müssen wir unbedingt mal wieder los und *der Fleischmütze* zeigen wie die Mefos gefagen werden|bla:. 
Bis bald 
Wolfgang


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



immerfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> da währe ich gerne beigewesen !!! Nach meinem Urlaub müssen wir unbedingt mal wieder los und *der Fleischmütze* zeigen wie die Mefos gefagen werden|bla:.
> Bis bald
> Wolfgang


 sei mal nicht so frech alter mann #6diggen geiler bericht und ne schöne sommer trutte konntes du fangen #6übernächstes weekend bin ich wieder drann :vik:lg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Andre,

Ich dachte, wir ziehen dieses WE los?

Nächsten Wochenende bin ich nämlich am Bodensee, da ist A.....lecken mit Mefoangeln angesagt, zumal ich da auf nem 70en Geb. rumturnen muss...Sheit!

Nur wenn eins der Kinnings nicht "fahrtauglich" ist (die wechseln sich gerade ab mit Fieber) werden wir wohl nicht gen Süden...


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Moin Andre,
> 
> Ich dachte, wir ziehen dieses WE los?
> 
> Nächsten Wochenende bin ich nämlich am Bodensee, da ist A.....lecken mit Mefoangeln angesagt, zumal ich da auf nem 70en Geb. rumturnen muss...Sheit!
> 
> Nur wenn eins der Kinnings nicht "fahrtauglich" ist (die wechseln sich gerade ab mit Fieber) werden wir wohl nicht gen Süden...


dieses weekend können wir was starten :mich arbeite samstag wieder an der ostsee :vik:und danach können wir mal telefonieren oki doki lg andre


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin an alle !

War von Sa zu So Nacht an MV `s Küste mit Fliege und UL-Spinnrute unterwegs .
Wasser knapp 17 Grad , leichter Westwind , leider glasklares Wasser , alles super , nur keine Hauptdarsteller . Ungefähr gegen 2.00 kurzer harter Biß auf `ne Zigarre mit Highspeed ,hing nur kurz , was auch immer .
Gegen 4.00 auf 10 g - Blinkerchen Biß - Kontakt - und `ne Alulatte #q ...
Man denkt auf Mefos zu angeln , jagt aber Hornis , und keiner sagt was !
Nun weiß ich nicht , was da um 2.00 gebissen haben könnte , Microdorsch an der Oberfläche , doch eine Trutte oder nur `ne Grüngräte ?
Kann mir jemand aus eigener Erfahrung sagen , ob Hornis auch im Dunklen beißen #c?
Petrus verfluche sie und verwandle mindestens die Hälfte in 85er Mefos :q !!!
Wäre doch mal was anderes .
Euch allen mehr Erfolg , Ciao Heiko


----------



## RaubfischAngler 2

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo!
  Konnte Heute meine erste Salmo trutta verhaften:vik:
  Gebissen auf Lucky Craft Pointer 100SP so gegen 1730Uhr
  5,4Kg  63cm  _war ein echt geiler Drill:k
_


----------



## Bellyboater

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri zu dem schönen Fisch.

Aber bist du dir mit dem Gewicht sicher? Weil dieser Fisch hatte das gleiche Gewicht bei über 70cm...


----------



## RaubfischAngler 2

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Petri zu dem schönen Fisch.
> 
> Aber bist du dir mit dem Gewicht sicher? Weil dieser Fisch hatte das gleiche Gewicht bei über 70cm...



Hallo 
Das hat meine Digitalwaage so angezeigt#c


----------



## Thomas090883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Petri zu dem schönen Fisch.
> 
> Aber bist du dir mit dem Gewicht sicher? Weil dieser Fisch hatte das gleiche Gewicht bei über 70cm...


 
Ach jjaaaa......*schwärm*|rolleyes


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri zur 63er!


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo 
scheiß egal wieviel kilo die hatte :q das ist ein geiler sommer fisch 
PETRI HEIL ZUR ERSTEN :vik:laß sie dir schmecken 
lg andre 


und diggen da sabbers du wieder :vik:deine nächste 74cm bekommst du wenn du renter bist :q


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Schönes Fischli! Petri!

Sowas macht Mut für die Badetemperaturen hier.

Wo haste die Schnegge denn drillen dürfen?


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri
Echt Geiler Fisch 
Ich hatte vor Jahren ne Mefo von 66 cm u. 5 Kilo
Also warum Nicht
Christoph


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Schönes Fischli! Petri!
> 
> Sowas macht Mut für die Badetemperaturen hier.
> 
> Wo haste die Schnegge denn drillen dürfen?


 ich denke mal in ein bach :qdie färbung sieht aus wie ein aufsteiger 
lg andre


----------



## RaubfischAngler 2

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> ich denke mal in ein bach :qdie färbung sieht aus wie ein aufsteiger
> lg andre



Richtig, aus der Oste#6


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

petri schöner fisch #6


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



RaubfischAngler 2 schrieb:


> Richtig, aus der Oste#6


 :vik:na geht doch :vik:lg andre


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

petri geiler fisch da bin ich ja neidísch


----------



## gallus

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri zur Dicken!!

Irgendetwas erinnert mich bei dem Fisch an nen Regenbogen?!|kopfkrat


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



gallus schrieb:


> Petri zur Dicken!!
> 
> Irgendetwas erinnert mich bei dem Fisch an nen Regenbogen?!|kopfkrat


 


Ja sieht irgendwie aus wie eine aus dem zuchtteich der kiemendeckel sieht auch bissle ramponiert aus und die rücken farbe sieht auch bissle so aus aber egal gefangen ist gefangen petri nochmal


----------



## MaikP

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin,
habe mit meiner Frau eine 2-tägige Radtour von Heiligenhafen bis Lippe auf dem Küstenwanderweg:q gemacht.Die Fliegenrute war natürlich mit in der Hoffnung Meeräschen zu sehen und zu fangen.Habe aber keine#c sichten können.In Weißenaus am ersten Riff habe ich dann aber am Freitag Nachmittag nach dem Regen eine Mefo springen sehen.Nach einer halben Stunde gewedele mit einer schwarzen Garnele konnte ich den Fisch verhaften.45 cm dick und fett.Desweiteren gab es an beiden Abenden nach dunkel werden auf schwarze Muster reichlich Dorsch bis 38cm.Naja das macht dann irgendwann auch keinen Sinn mehr.War ein wirklich toller Kurzurlaub.Also ,die Fische stehen auch im Sommer vor den Füßen!


----------



## FLYorDie

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Klasse gemacht!
Muss meine Frau wohl auch mal wieder überreden wieder mit mir zum Schwimmen an die Ostsee zu fahren. Wahrscheinlich wird sie sich etwas wundern, warum wir erst am Abend aufbrechen....


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hey cool petri werde es bald auch mal wieder versuchen nach zwei mal ohne erfolg nur ein süßer baby dorsch naja aber es wird schon wieder :q


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

PETRI HEIL ZUR SOMMERMEFO #6schade das du kein foto hast von der fetten trutte 
lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



FLYorDie schrieb:


> Klasse gemacht!
> Muss meine Frau wohl auch mal wieder überreden wieder mit mir zum Schwimmen an die Ostsee zu fahren. Wahrscheinlich wird sie sich etwas wundern, warum wir erst am Abend aufbrechen....


 das gleiche habe ich auch gedacht :qschatz wollen wir baden fahren klar mein süsser wann wollen wir denn los :qoch so ca. 17uhr |bigeyes
in der nacht ist es doch am schönsten :qnackbaden mit der fliegenrute :vik:lg andre


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

|good:|muahah:


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> n :qnackbaden mit der fliegenrute :vik:lg andre




Andre, wenn Du beim Nacktbaden Fliegen an der Rute hast, musst Du die gelegentlich mal waschen :vik: Das finden die Frauen eh angenehmer


----------



## GuidoOo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Andre, wenn Du beim Nacktbaden Fliegen an der Rute hast, musst Du die gelegentlich mal waschen :vik: Das finden die Frauen eh angenehmer


 

Pfui Pfui Pfui!
Hier lesen auch noch Kinder mit (ICH)|supergri#h


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Andre, wenn Du beim Nacktbaden Fliegen an der Rute hast, musst Du die gelegentlich mal waschen :vik: Das finden die Frauen eh angenehmer


 :q:q:q:qdu sau :q:q:q:q


----------



## slobo2

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

#6petri zur mefo,

gratulation zur frau, hast du wohl auch die richtige am haken. 

also viel spass und weiter so

gruß:q

rayk


----------



## kaizr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

MeFo 48 cm
Aabenraa an der Landzunge
Heute Abend 18.30 Uhr 
So gut wie windstill und bewölkt

Leider nicht mein Fang gewesen. Ich ging leer aus. Die hat auf ne Fliege gebissen (pink Pig).

mfg fabian


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



kaizr schrieb:


> MeFo 48 cm
> Aabenraa an der Landzunge
> Heute Abend 18.30 Uhr
> So gut wie windstill und bewölkt
> 
> Leider nicht mein Fang gewesen. Ich ging leer aus. Die hat auf ne Fliege gebissen (pink Pig).
> 
> mfg fabian


:qpink geht immer :q
 mal sehn ob die viecher mein pinken bomber heute nehmen #6
lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Andre, wenn Du beim Nacktbaden Fliegen an der Rute hast, musst Du die gelegentlich mal waschen :vik: Das finden die Frauen eh angenehmer


 so schnulli um 18 uhr sind wieder da denn erst mal grillen 
und wenn du denn kommst gehts los FREU :vik:
BIS SPÄTER LG ANDRE #6


----------



## kaizr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

wir fahren heute auch wieder los. auf plattfisch und dann zu späterer stunde mefo.

wenn sich jmd anschließen möchte 

wir fahren nach Als Sund Vesterhage

mfg fabian

petri heil andre


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*




kaizr schrieb:


> wir fahren heute auch wieder los. auf plattfisch und dann zu späterer stunde mefo.
> 
> wenn sich jmd anschließen möchte
> 
> wir fahren nach Als Sund Vesterhage
> 
> mfg fabian
> 
> petri heil andre


dir auch dicke dinger #6morgen abend bin ich in dk :vik:also wenn du lust hast  sehen wir uns 
lg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> so schnulli um 18 uhr sind wieder da denn erst mal grillen
> und wenn du denn kommst gehts los FREU :vik:
> BIS SPÄTER LG ANDRE #6




Lass mir ein Würstchen und nen Fisch da, ich fahr gleich los


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Lass mir ein Würstchen und nen Fisch da, ich fahr gleich los


 :vik:guten morgen :vik:die wurst hast du bekommen und dein fisch auch #6
GUCKS DU HIER 



49cm|bigeyes die fliegenfischer hatten heute leider pech gehabt :v
aber gleich gehtes ja wieder los 
lg andre


----------



## kaizr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

MeFo- technisch ging nichts. Dafür ein paar Schweinswale gesehen und den Weltuntergang über Sonderburg. Nur ein kleiner Hornhecht hat sich unseren Köder geschnappt den wir wieder reingesetzt haben.

Dann Abends in Sonderburg am Hafen hatten auch nur kleine Dorsche interesse an unseren Ködern. Um es auf eine Zahl zu bringen, es waren 8 kleine Dorsche 

Petri Heil dann heute Abend.


----------



## Marian 25469

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> aber gleich gehtes ja wieder los
> lg andre



Moinsinger ihr Drei.

Dir und Christoph wünsche euch Viel Spass bei Teil II vom Wochenende und Fett 'Creme Brulee' am Schnurende :q:q:q

Felix, hier noch mal ein Dickes Petri zu dem schönen Fisch, auch wenn es keine Fliege war #6


----------



## Bellyboater

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Die auf Fliege reich ich dann mal ein#v

Ich stand keine 10 Minuten im Wasser, da kam ein ordentlicher Biss, welchen ich gleich verwandeln konnte.




52cm misst die Schönheit. Danach gabs noch einige Hornies und noch mehr Bisse. zu späterer Stunde kam ein kleiner Dorsch und noch eine vergeigte Forelle dazu.

Endlich ist meine Negativserie dieses Jahre gerissen.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

#6geiles foto schnucki #6wieso bekommst du die fotos so groß rein hier |kopfkratlg andre


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Na, Gunnar - das geht bei Dir ja im Moment Schlag auf Schlag, was ? 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und dickes Petri Heil :m


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ Gunnar

Petri zur Sommertrutte !!!


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Achja,den Reverend natürlich auch !!!


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Danke zum Petri Boys,
und ein ebensolches an den Bellyboater!

Und das Blechle war mit 7g ja auch eine gefühlte Fliege |supergri

Die Trutte landet jedenfalls gleich auf dem Grill, und ich schulde Dir noch 2 leggere Würstchen, Andre  ! Wenn Du beim Fischen weniger furzt klappt das heute in DK auch mit Deiner Sommetrutte!

Hat Spass gemacht mit Euch, Jungs! Haut Rein / Holt raus!


Felix


----------



## Hippi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Gestern ausm Familienurlaub aus Damp gekommen.Letzten Dienstag, den 21ten bin ich abends mal auf Mefo gegangen. Einen Biss vergeigt und neben mir ist eine Meerforelle ( glaub ich jedenfalls, was soll es denn sonst gewesen sein ) gesprungen!!! Waren ca. 15m Entfernung und mein schwarzer Mini-Wobbler von Jenzi etwa 80 m vor mir...

Ansonsten ist da aber viel zu viel los aufm Wasser... 20 halbstarke Mädels vom Ponyhof haben ihre Pferdchen ins Wasser geritten zum abkühlen... keine 100 m von mir entfernt|gr: und abends um 23 Uhr fahren immer noch kleine Flitzer aus dem Damper Hafen in meine Richtung... Hatte dann auch keine Lust mehr...wenn man(n) den ganzen Tag mit den Kid`s am Strand schwere Erdbewegungen macht, biste abends zu platt um die Nacht durchzuangeln...

Ich versuch im Oktober noch mal ne Mefo zu erwischen.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

petri den glücklichen fängern !


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hey Gunnar... Petri auch von mir


----------



## kaizr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Geiler Fisch


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hey Andre,

Mange Tak für das Foto, wenn auch aufgrund der Sichverhältnisse etwas unscharf. Dafür sieht man nicht, wo wir waren, hehe :q

Hier für die nicht dabeigewesenen, die es interessiert, noch ein wenig mehr Info zum Hergang:

Nach den 3 Flifis Andre, Marian und Christoph (stimmt doch, oder?) traf ich am Spot ein und konnte bereits bei leichtem Westwind nicht nur die Wurfkünste der drei bewundern, sondern auch den bereits angeworfenen Grill riechen. Perfekt!

Nachdem wir uns mit Würsten vollgestopft hatten und ich mich zu wundern begann, was die Fischbohne so alles in seinem Magen unterbringen kann, gingen wir ans Wasser und legten los. Andre gesellte sich ganz in meiner Nähe, da ich die Trutten mit meinem Möre Silda über die Sandbank in die Rinne locken sollte, wo sie dann die Fliegen präsentiert bekämen. So war es jedenfalls abgesprochen. Das war wohl auch der Grund, warum mich die 3 Feudelschwinger trotz meiner "archaischen" Fischmethode in Ihrer Nähe duldeten, wobei ich mir dennoch Kommentare wie "Steineschmeisser" und netteres anhören musste. Als die Fischbohne mit den X mal wieder einen Tüddel im Vorfach hatte oder von XXL Garnele auf XXL Stichling ummontieren wollte und deshalb an Land ging, änderte ich meine Taktik und montierte heimlich die 7g Stichlingimitation an der Fireline. Beim ca. 5 Wurf wunderte ich mich über meine beschissene Wurfweite, nur um festzustellen, dass der Ring auf der Oberfläche gar nicht von meinem Thor herrührte, da dieser danach weiter draussen eintauchte. In gespannter Haltung kurbelte ich also ein und war zum ersten Mal auf den folgenden Einschlag vorbereitet! Das Ergebnis hat Andre dan ja auch fotografisch schon eingestellt: 49cm, 1,1 KG und die perfekte Waffe gegen die "Du mit Deinen ewigen Meerforellen, fängst ja eh nie was, im Sommer geht doch eh nichts, hast Du selbst gesagt, geh doch mal auf Plattfisch" - Kommentare zuhause. Darüberhinaus die wohlverdiente Entschädigung für die 2 Aussteiger im Juni.

Interessant war noch, dass kurz nach Sonnenuntergang Ring auf Ring an der Oberfläche war, teils direkt vor unseren Füssen, aber die Fische, was auch immer sie waren, sich weder für mein Blech noch Andres Monsterfliegen interessieren wollten...Christoph hatte dann auch noch einen kurzen Biss auf Fliege, und einen fetten Truttensprung durften wir auch nich sehen, aber ansonsten ging es für mich dann gegen 23:00 Uhr auf den Heimweg. Dummerweise hatte ich meine Kopflampe im Auto gelassen, so dass ich die 100 Nacktschnecken, die ich auf dem Hinweg noch zu umschiffen wusste, bei Rückkehr zum Auto dann unter bzw. in meinen Filzsohlen wiederfand...brrrrr.

Gruß,

Reverend Mefo


----------



## kaizr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

iehhhhhh |uhoh:

die armen Schnecken


----------



## Mr. Meerforelle

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin, 
viel schreibe ich ja nicht, aber was am Sonntag Morgen auf der dänischen Seite der Flensburger Förde los war, irre!
Standen zum Sonnenaufgang im Wasser und legten mit den Fliegenruten los. Wir standen quasi im Fisch, um uns herum zig Meerforellen am springen, lütte Dinger und ordentliche Kaventsmänner dabei! Wie im Forellenpuff nach frischem Besatz!
ABER: Gefangen haben wir NULL! Extrem vorsichtig gebissen, konnten die Bisse nicht verwerten, unsere Theorie ist folgende, da das Wasser voll mit Futter ist, sind die Mefos ziemlich vollgefressen und betreiben bei der Jagd nicht so viel Aufwand beim hinterherjagen!
Nur so ne Theorie.
Am späten Vormittag haben wir die "Flinten" dann ins Korn geworfen, bis dahin mindestens zwanzig, repeat zwanzig, Silberbarren im Flug bewundern können!
An Fliegen haben wir alles, wirklich alles ausprobiert, schnell, langsam, Oberfläche, sinkend.... Nadda, niente, nullkommanix!
...schön war es trotzdem! 

Noch ein Tipp für die Meeräschenfangemeinde:
War die letzten zwei Wochen segeln, leider ohne Angel, ABER probiert es mal in Damp oder in Laboe auf Meeräsche, der Hafen war voll mit den Viechern, und richtig fette Brummer!

Petri!


----------



## kaizr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Oh man,

das mit den Silberbarren in der Förde hättest du nicht sagen dürfen, jetzt bin ich noch aufgeregter UND MUSS HIER AUF ARBEIT SITZEN.

ICH RASTE AUS


----------



## Fliegenfischer 69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ich war Gestern los auf Mefo in der Kieler-Förde! 

Leider nichts,nicht mal ein Zupfer aber hab eine springen sehen...

War trotzdem geil...


----------



## boot

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Noch ein Tipp für die Meeräschenfangemeinde:
War die letzten zwei Wochen segeln, leider ohne Angel, ABER probiert es mal in Damp oder in Laboe auf Meeräsche, der Hafen war voll mit den Viechern, und richtig fette Brummer!


Dort darf nicht gefischt werden.lg


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Mr. Meerforelle schrieb:


> Moin,
> viel schreibe ich ja nicht, aber was am Sonntag Morgen auf der dänischen Seite der Flensburger Förde los war, irre!
> Standen zum Sonnenaufgang im Wasser und legten mit den Fliegenruten los. Wir standen quasi im Fisch, um uns herum zig Meerforellen am springen, lütte Dinger und ordentliche Kaventsmänner dabei! Wie im Forellenpuff nach frischem Besatz!
> ABER: Gefangen haben wir NULL! Extrem vorsichtig gebissen, konnten die Bisse nicht verwerten, unsere Theorie ist folgende, da das Wasser voll mit Futter ist, sind die Mefos ziemlich vollgefressen und betreiben bei der Jagd nicht so viel Aufwand beim hinterherjagen!
> Nur so ne Theorie.
> Am späten Vormittag haben wir die "Flinten" dann ins Korn geworfen, bis dahin mindestens zwanzig, repeat zwanzig, Silberbarren im Flug bewundern können!
> An Fliegen haben wir alles, wirklich alles ausprobiert, schnell, langsam, Oberfläche, sinkend.... Nadda, niente, nullkommanix!
> ...schön war es trotzdem!
> 
> Noch ein Tipp für die Meeräschenfangemeinde:
> War die letzten zwei Wochen segeln, leider ohne Angel, ABER probiert es mal in Damp oder in Laboe auf Meeräsche, der Hafen war voll mit den Viechern, und richtig fette Brummer!
> 
> Petri!


na du kämpfer :q
hast du es mal mit trocken fliege oder sehr kleine versucht das soll auch gehen lg andre


----------



## Mr. Meerforelle

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Es reicht! 

..."Moin, x und y haben gestern sieben Stück erwischt, zwei für die Pfanne mitgenommen, Rest schwimmt wieder, ordentliche Fische! Kommst Du morgen Abend mit zum fischen?"...

Und wenn morgen Hochzeitstag, Weihnachten, Geburt und Kriegsausbruch an einem Tag wäre, NA LOGO bin ich morgen mit dabei!!!

*boot: hätte mir ja klar sein müssen, das in deutschen Häfen NICHT geangelt werden darf!
*xfishbonex: morgen nehme ich A L L E S mit ans Wasser, Trockenfliegen, Hechtstreamer, Emerger, Nassfliegen, A L L E S! Bellyboat bin ich noch am überlegen, Westwind bis 4 Stärken, lass ich glaub´ich besser zuhause!
Danke


----------



## fischkop29

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

moin petri`s 

ich war auch mal los, in Flensburger Hafen.

erfolge joar können sich sehn lassen. Diese Woche Dienstag um 21 uhr aufm Snap eine 45er Mefo. Schöner drill, aber nicht so kraftvoll, wie den ich gestern hatte 

Wieder Flensburger Hafen, wollte wieder auf Mefo mit mein Snap blinkern, und was kam, nur kleine popel Dorsche hehe. Ich war von 20-22uhr an der Küste, insgesamt 10 bisse, aber ich denke mal alle nur Dorsche. 2 große sind mir abgegangen. Nebenbei hatte ich noch ne Posenmontage auf Aal draußen, und siehe da, um 21.30h blub Pose weg. Ich meine Spinnrute inne Ecke geschmissen und rums, kräftiger anschlag DRILL, herz auf 180 (locker ) dachte wow wird n schöner Aal, aber nach 10 min. drill gelandet und siehe da, ein wunderschöner Lachs von genau 60cm, 4kg *freu*. schönes ding! Bild poste ich gleich.

werde heute nochmal mein Glück versuchen, bekommt man ja nich alle Tage  |wavey:

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=lachsb6f1.jpg und jetzt sagt mir blos nich das dass doch ne Mefo ist hehe, wenn doch dann is auch ok, aber die Fettflosse und die punkte müssten ja fürn n Lachs sprechen


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Mensch Fischkop 
Zeig mal her das Foto,da bin ja mal gespannt.
Petri auch wenns ne Mefo ist.
Will heute Abend auch noch los.


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Das sieht doch eher wie ne Mefo aus. Trotzdem Klasse Fisch. #6


----------



## fischkop29

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

*heul* hehe egal, ich freu mich auf jedenfall, war n schöner drill, thx, mal gucken was heute noch so geht


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Auch von mir |schild-g und dickes Petri Heil :m

Anhand des Bildes würde ich auch sagen, dass das 'ne Meerforelle ist.

Mehr Punkte, längere Maulspalte - aber das macht den Fang doch noch besser. 'ne Mefo in der Größenordnung ? Fein, fein #6


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri zur dicken Mefo!!!:m


----------



## fischkop29

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

danke @ all :vik:

ja ich habs mir jetzt auch von mein Mefo Guide bestätigen lassen =) naja aber schöner fisch.
er sagte auch zu mir, die Mefo´s laufen nur noch 2 wochen, weil dann sind sie zu braun, kann das sein?!


----------



## kaizr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

schicker Fisch, Glückwunsch.

Ich werde next week wohl 2-4 Sessions machen.


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Geil Petri auch von mir #6


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

petri heil zur sommer mefo #6lg andre


----------



## troutmaster69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ fischkop29

Ein prächtiger Fisch, *DICKES PETRI!!!*


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hey Fiskop,

Geiler Fisch! Petri zur Mefo!!


Ich konnte heute 4 x silbern, alle zwischen 63 und 77 cm!!!



...und bevor Ihr mich jetzt erschiesst: Es waren alles die Alulatten mit den grünen Gräten :q:q:q

Aber die Jungs sind auf jeden Fall auch noch da bzw. zurück.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Hey Fiskop,
> 
> Geiler Fisch! Petri zur Mefo!!
> 
> 
> Ich konnte heute 4 x silbern, alle zwischen 63 und 77 cm!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...und bevor Ihr mich jetzt erschiesst: Es waren alles die Alulatten mit den grünen Gräten :q:q:q
> 
> Aber die Jungs sind auf jeden Fall auch noch da bzw. zurück.


 na du 
alter hast du ein glück :qmir ist eben das herz stehengeblieben 
lg andre


----------



## Bellyboater

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Na dann mal Petri zur Beifang Mefo.


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Danke, aber der Hauptfang wär mir lieber gewesen


----------



## fischkop29

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hi gerade wieder gekommen vom angeln, heute war nur 1 Mefo drinn, grad mal so 40cm, sie schwimmt wieder  ansonsten nur Dorsche, und das onmast, 1 von 25 fischen war maßig, der rest schwimmt wieder  die kleine kinderstube |supergri


----------



## Bernd Demmert

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo Fischkopf, das ist eindeutig eine Meerforelle, aber gehört auch zur Lachsart.


----------



## fischkop29

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

weiß ich  war ja auch inner angelprüfung hehe, thx @ all

aber nun zeigt mal eure silberbarren, ich denke es waren ja viele los gestern oder?!


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ fischkop29, |wavey:

auch von mir ein kräftiges *Petri Heil*!

Wirklich eine schöne Mefo und als "Beifang" irgendwie |kopfkrat noch mehr wert. :q #6


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ Petri Felix zu dem Beifang 
Ich war gestern Abend in Weissenhaus da gestern östliche Winde.
War ein Schwieriges Angeln mit ner #6 er Fliegenrute
da es dann später Nord Ost war,und der Wind eher noch zunnahm. Hab dann frustiert  eingepackt,weil keine Blechpeitsche dabei gehabt. |gr:


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> @ Petri Felix zu dem Beifang
> Ich war gestern Abend in Weissenhaus da gestern östliche Winde.
> War ein Schwieriges Angeln mit ner #6 er Fliegenrute
> da es dann später Nord Ost war,und der Wind eher noch zunnahm. Hab dann frustiert eingepackt,weil keine Blechpeitsche dabei gehabt. |gr:


 |bigeyes und warum hast du nicht angerufen |bigeyesich wollte auch los 
alleine hatte ich kein bock |krach:
lg andre


----------



## grobro

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

...ich war zur Abwechslung mal mit dem Schlauchboot los und konnte schöne Dorsche ziehen, bis 64cm.
Den Bericht habe ich auf meine Seite gestellt:

Link editiert von Truttafriend


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



grobro schrieb:


> ...ich war zur Abwechslung mal mit dem Schlauchboot los und konnte schöne Dorsche ziehen, bis 64cm.
> Den Bericht habe ich auf meine Seite gestellt:
> 
> 
> Sorry, aber hier im Thread gehts um "*Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9*".
> 
> Im Thread vom Bootsangeln und Kutterangeln wär`s richtig. |rolleyes #h


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



grobro schrieb:


> ...ich war zur Abwechslung mal mit dem Schlauchboot los und konnte schöne Dorsche ziehen, bis 64cm.
> Den Bericht habe ich auf meine Seite gestellt:
> 
> Link editiert von Truttafriend




Und der Link ist kommerziell und daher nicht ohne Genehmigung einzustellen.

Bei sowas bitte hier Kontakt aufnehmen wenn Interesse. Ansonsten gilt das als Schleichwerbung.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> grobro schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...ich war zur Abwechslung mal mit dem Schlauchboot los und konnte schöne Dorsche ziehen, bis 64cm.
> Den Bericht habe ich auf meine Seite gestellt:
> 
> 
> Sorry, aber hier im Thread gehts um "*Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9*".
> 
> Im Thread vom Bootsangeln und Kutterangeln wär`s richtig. |rolleyes #h
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist wahr, dann aber nur als Fangmeldung und nicht mit dem Link der hier ja auch gelöscht wurde. Das gehört sich nicht und wird auch nicht geduldet.
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Aufmerksame Mod´s, so ist`s fein!  #6
Wollte ja nicht als "Schlaumeier" daherkommen. #d :q

Mal was anderes. Hat morgen (Mittwoch 05.08.) jemand Lust und Zeit für eine BB-Tour am abend und frühen morgen (Donnerstagmorgen)? Zur Not auch als Strandläufer. |bla:


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

muss leider arbeiten:v sonst:m gerne bin erst einmal mit meinen belly gefahren hätte echt mal wieder lust#6 wo fährst du oder ihr immer hin mit euren bellys?


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



stefan08 schrieb:


> wo fährst du oder ihr immer hin mit euren bellys?


Meistens in der Lübecker Bucht.


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

vieleicht könnte mann ja mal zusammen belly-fischen würde mich freuen alleine habe ich kein bock und ist auch gefährlich #d


----------



## Thomas090883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ Stefan 08 & Meefohunter...

Bellybootmitanglervermittlung.... da gibts auch n Tröööt..:vik:


Nur Spaß

Wollt Freitag los "Strandläufer" bis Samstag früh...also falls sich jemand einklinken möchte...
Ort steht noch nicht so ganz fest

Gruß Thomas


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Thomas090883 schrieb:


> @ Stefan 08 & Meefohunter...
> 
> Bellybootmitanglervermittlung.... da gibts auch n Tröööt..:vik:
> 
> 
> Nur Spaß
> 
> Wollt Freitag los "Strandläufer" bis Samstag früh...also falls sich jemand einklinken möchte...
> Ort steht noch nicht so ganz fest
> 
> Gruß Thomas


 #qund ich samstag #q das passt alles garnicht zusammen diggen #q
aber ich mach schon mal ne ansage 
der kleine ossi hat samstag geburstag :mund wird 20 |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
lg andre


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Thomas090883 schrieb:


> @ Stefan 08 & Meefohunter...
> 
> Bellybootmitanglervermittlung.... da gibts auch n Tröööt..:vik:
> 
> 
> Nur Spaß
> Gruß Thomas



Hast ja recht!  |wavey:
Asche auf mein müdes Haupt. |rotwerden


----------



## Thomas090883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> #qund ich samstag #q das passt alles garnicht zusammen diggen #q
> aber ich mach schon mal ne ansage
> der kleine ossi hat samstag geburstag :mund wird 20 |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
> lg andre


 
Ich bin schockiert....entweder hakt es am Informationsfluss oder Du weißt es einfach nicht besser|krach:

Sonntag mein Lieber...SONNTAG und ich werd 26......wobei ich mich natürlich wie 20 fühle...immernoch so verdammt sexy aussehe.... äääh ja ich ..muss weg:m


----------



## fischkop29

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hi leute, nun mal wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema: habt ihr was gefangen? ich hatte gestern ne mefo drann leider abgegangen. aber wer aus meiner ecke kommt, den soll gesagt sein, es sind den fischern, zwischen Bockholn und Westerholz Lachse ins Netz gegangen, und das nich wenig, um genau zu sein 60 Stk. keine mefo nur Lachse, ist wahr. Wenn ihr mir nicht glaubt, geht nach Lanballigau da könnt ihr sie sehn


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ich fahre nachher mitn Baron,Seestern Ede und ein paar Freunden nach Fehmarn...
Wir werden heute Abend bis morgen früh die Ostküste nach ein paar Sommertrutten abgrasen.Mal sehen vielleicht haben wir ja Glück.Morgen wird dann der Tag mit kiten und baden verbracht!:g


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Thomas090883 schrieb:


> Ich bin schockiert....entweder hakt es am Informationsfluss oder Du weißt es einfach nicht besser|krach:
> 
> Sonntag mein Lieber...SONNTAG und ich werd 26......wobei ich mich natürlich wie 20 fühle...immernoch so verdammt sexy aussehe.... äääh ja ich ..muss weg:m


 so diggen 
erst mal online alles gute zum 20 geburstag :vik:und das du noch sehr viele fische bekommst #6nur bitte nicht größer nicht mehr wie ich bekommen werde :vik:


so gestern in dk gewesen 
ein biß verkackt auf fliege :vPINK GEHT IMMER :q  Danach konnte ich noch ne nette bugwelle sehen bei meinen kollegen :qdie wollte den gurgler schnappen hing aber nicht richtig #d schade 
nächste woche gehts weiter 
lg andre


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wir sind leider auch Schneider geblieben...
Aber ab Ende September wirds wieder los gehen...


----------



## Dorsch_Freak

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Boardi Franky_D und ich standen Mittwoch abend/nacht vor Katharinenhof. es war nur genial. rechts von uns leuchtete der vollmond, links der Sonnenuntergang.

Er hatte einen biss, den er leider nicht verwerten konnte und ich hatte das Vergnügen eine große Trutte vor mir im Wasser zu sehen und von Franky_D meine erste Einweisung ins Fliegenfischen zu bekommen.

Sagt mal, wozu tragt ihr im Sommer eigentlich Wathosen? Wir trugen nur Badehosen und fühlten uns im warmen Wasser pudelwohl


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Sagt mal, wozu tragt ihr im Sommer eigentlich Wathosen? Wir trugen nur Badehosen und fühlten uns im warmen Wasser pudelwohl 





na du 
weil wir ein bischen länger in wasser stehen wie ihr :q und ich habe bestimmt kein bock in badehose im wasser zu stehen und die trutten knabbern mir am  schniedel 
lg andre


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> ich habe bestimmt kein bock in badehose im wasser zu stehen und die trutten knabbern mir am  schniedel
> lg andre



|muahah:  Mensch André , da entgeht dir aber was! :q
Angeln ist reine "Gefühlssache"! :q
Nur die Badehose ist zu viel! :q
Klappt aber bei Karpfen am besten. Anatomisch betrachtet! |muahah:


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

:vik:|uhoh::vik:


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

...Ihr Vollspinner |supergri Gut dass die Ferkelfahnder Urlaub hatten.

Hey Andre, ich war auch kurz in DK, aber mit vollem Familyeinsatz und morgens rausschleichen. Es war die Hölle:

- nur 2 Trutten als Nachläufer gesehen #q
- 9 Petermännchen am Mefogeschirr gefangen ;+
- ungewollt 1 Seeschwalbe auf Hansen Fight gefangen und glücklicherweise wieder befreien können ;+;+;+;+;+
- Wegen Petermännchenstich 2 Stunden in dänischem Krankenhaus verbracht :c#q|kopfkrat

Ich fliehe jetzt erst einmal ein paar Tage ins Binnenland...Vielleicht schreibe ich über den Kram noch mal einen ordentlichen Bericht und stell den hier irgendwo unter der Rubrik Schwachsinn rein. Muss das ersma verarbeiten.

Reverend Mefo


----------



## kaizr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> - Wegen Petermännchenstich 2 Stunden in dänischem Krankenhaus verbracht :c#q|kopfkrat
> 
> 
> 
> gute Besserung #c


----------



## Ned Flanders

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Jau,
verarbeite und erhohl dich gut.
Und erzähl der Gemeinde später vielleicht mal, wie das war und wie man das vermeiden kann.


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin auch,

Erholt habe ich mich soweit, dass ich heute Morgen wieder an heimischen Gefilden unterwegs war, obwohl der Finger noch nich ganz wieder will.

Dafür durfte ich mal wieder eine schöne kampfstarke Sommertrutte drillen, die ich aber aufgrund akuter Kopfschüttelkrankheit longlinereleasen musste :v

Danach noch viele Bisse gehabt, wobei man teilweise bei den Nachläufern das schnappende Maul unter Wasser sehen konnte und die Tobse beim einholen vor dem Köder bzw. dem Verfolger flohen. Aber die Zicken haben so spitz gebissen, dass nichts mehr hängen blieb. Wahrscheinlich war es die ganze Zeit ein und derselbe Fisch, der danach nur noch vorsichtig zur Sache gegangen ist...

Aber dennoch: Mefoangeln bleibt auch im Sommer spannend

Gruß,

RM


----------



## kaizr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Spinnrute mit Sbiro oder Fliegenpeitsche?


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



kaizr schrieb:


> Spinnrute mit Sbiro oder Fliegenpeitsche?


das ist ein blech schmeißer |supergri

lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Moin auch,
> 
> Erholt habe ich mich soweit, dass ich heute Morgen wieder an heimischen Gefilden unterwegs war, obwohl der Finger noch nich ganz wieder will.
> 
> Dafür durfte ich mal wieder eine schöne kampfstarke Sommertrutte drillen, die ich aber aufgrund akuter Kopfschüttelkrankheit longlinereleasen musste :v
> 
> Danach noch viele Bisse gehabt, wobei man teilweise bei den Nachläufern das schnappende Maul unter Wasser sehen konnte und die Tobse beim einholen vor dem Köder bzw. dem Verfolger flohen. Aber die Zicken haben so spitz gebissen, dass nichts mehr hängen blieb. Wahrscheinlich war es die ganze Zeit ein und derselbe Fisch, der danach nur noch vorsichtig zur Sache gegangen ist...
> 
> Aber dennoch: Mefoangeln bleibt auch im Sommer spannend
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> RM


schade mein kleiner |supergri
warst du wieder in dein wohnzimmer stippen  mach mal ne ansage |supergri
so leute freitag abend gehts weiter bis samstag morgen |supergri
mal sehen was geht 
lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo leute 
ich habe da mal was für euch in sachen mefos #6habe ich gerade gesehen einfach toll 
so gucks du hier 
http://www.wildwondersofeurope.com/video.asp
da könnt ihr mal sehen was die trutten arbeiten müssen |supergriwir brauchen 5minuten und sind fertig 
da sieht das nach ein ganzen arbeitstag aus 
lg andre


----------



## kaizr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

cooles Video


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo leute gestern in dahme gewesen 2fette fische auf fliege verloren #q
und zur strafe noch 2 biße verkackt :vlg andre


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Digga kannst Du auch mal was richtig machen???


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

#t|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh::c


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Leute bin wieder da:g von meinem Nächtlichen ausflug nach Ostholstein
 15.8.09  17:30uhr bis 16.8.09  3:30uhr 
wind sw stärke 2 
wer? ich und Papa 
was? wir haben schön die meefos beim rauben auf tobis gesehen und um 20:00uhr die erste kleine meefo bei papa auf eine springerfliege danach der erste kleine dorsch wieder auf springerfliege ich dachte nur das (fängt) ja gut an :q
und wieder ein dorsch ca 38cm auf blinker |uhoh:
ich habe mich auf einen großen stein am riff gestellt und habe mit meiner Fliegenpeitsche gefischt um 21.25 auch bei mir der erste kleine dorsch war schon lustig wie die lütten an der fliegenrute abgehen gerade mit einbruch der dunkelheit habe ich einen biss gemerkt und angehauen und ich merkte das es kein dorsch ist sondern eine 48cm sommer-meefo mit kampfgeist rechts, links, springen paar flucht versuche und dan lag sie endlich in meiner hand:vik: ich war so stolz meine erste meefo mit der fliegenrute und vor einen monat habe ich erst angefangen mit der fliegenpeitsche zu fischen mehr geht nicht jezt bin ich richtig heiß auf fliegenfischen das war zwar die lezte meefo in dieser Nacht aber wir haben zu zweit noch über 30 dorsche gedrillt von 8cm bis 40 cm alle schwimmen wieder und können groß werden#6 das war eine stern klare super geile Nacht
hat richtig spaß gemacht :m


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Na dann mal Petri zur Sommertrutte!


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

#6 Petri zum Fisch 
Piet


----------



## Christian0815

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Fettes Petri

Grütz Chris


----------



## kaizr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

petri


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

danke Jungs ich wünsche euch noch fette trutten#6


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



stefan08 schrieb:


> danke Jungs ich wünsche euch noch fette trutten#6


 na alter #6
da sag ich doch mal ein absolutes petri heil #6zur ersten fliegenmefo 
nun weiß du was ich meinte |supergrijetzt bis du richtig in arsch |supergri|supergri|supergri
denn spar schon mal geld denn jetzt gehts richtig los 
lg andre 
wir telefonieren |bla:


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Digga kannst Du auch mal was richtig machen???


 ja wenn ich dich in arm mal wieder habe |supergridenn knutsch ich dich richtig  lg andre


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> ja wenn ich dich in arm mal wieder habe |supergridenn knutsch ich dich richtig  lg andre


 
Igitt Andre wie wiederlich,das schau ich mir dann aber nur aus der Distanz an,sonnst willst du mir vlt.auch noch einen abgeben.Demnächst wieder an der Zanderkant......


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Freelander schrieb:


> Igitt Andre wie wiederlich,das schau ich mir dann aber nur aus der Distanz an,sonnst willst du mir vlt.auch noch einen abgeben.Demnächst wieder an der Zanderkant......


na mein süüsen lange von dir nix gehört 
auf zander hab ich nicht so richtig bock |supergri
 werde morgen abend an euren hausstrand sein :ghabe da noch ein date mit ne ü60 die sich 4 mal gezeigt hat im sprung |supergriund mir jedesmal den dicken finger gezeigt hat 
lg andre


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> na mein süüsen lange von dir nix gehört
> auf zander hab ich nicht so richtig bock |supergri
> werde morgen abend an euren hausstrand sein :ghabe da noch ein date mit ne ü60 die sich 4 mal gezeigt hat im sprung |supergriund mir jedesmal den dicken finger gezeigt hat
> lg andre


 
wann bist du denn da vlt.komm ich mal zum quatschen vorbei.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Freelander schrieb:


> wann bist du denn da vlt.komm ich mal zum quatschen vorbei.


 ich schätze um 20uhr stehe ich im wasser #6würde mich freuen wenn du mal hallo sagst


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ xfishbonex  
na alter #6
da sag ich doch mal ein absolutes Petri Heil #6zur ersten fliegenmefo 
nun weiß du was ich meinte |supergrijetzt bis du richtig in arsch |supergri|supergri|supergri
denn spar schon mal geld denn jetzt gehts richtig los 
lg andre 
wir telefonieren |bla: 

|wavey:danke:g klar hast recht ich zappelllllll den ganzen tag schon rum|krank: ich will ans wasser und meefos fangen bin jezt richtig infiziert wir tele mein dickerle |director:


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



			
				stefan08;2607669 
|wavey:danke:g klar hast recht ich zappelllllll den ganzen tag schon rum|krank: ich will ans wasser und meefos fangen bin jezt richtig infiziert wir tele mein dickerle |director:[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> du sappel arsch... höre doch auf deine gekauft forelle am fischladen in ostholstein.... schnell foto am wasser und allen erzählen das du der hecht im karpfenteich bist.... lach mich gerade hier auf dem sofa tod...warst du bei dem fischladen wo wir letztes mal auch waren und die dorsche gekauft haben wo die geile alte arbeitet.... nein spaß bei seite.... komisch jedes mal wenn ich nicht mitkomme fängst du dicker.... wahrscheinlich weil ich euch echt pech bringe....auch von mir mein dickerle ein dickes fettes *PETRI HEIL*...


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

|muahah:


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Liebe Sportsfreunde,

Inmitten des gar nicht soo ausgeprägten Sommerloches nun ein Kurzbericht vom heutigen Auswärtsspiel beim MFV Dänisch-Nienhof.

Nachdem das Spiel pünktlich um 5:00 Uhr Morgens angepfiffen wurde, tat sich zunächst einmal gar nichts. Die meiste Action kam dabei noch von Silda, der zwar durch absolute Lauffreudigkeit glänzte und mit schnellen Tempowechseln viel Abwechslung ins Spiel brachte, jedoch über weite Strecken wirkungslos blieb und den Gegner nicht aus der Reserve zu locken wusste. Als der Trainer Ihn in der 30. Minute gegen Stripper auswechselte, gab es nach einem Ring auf der Oberfläche durch direkts Anwerfen des soeben Eingewechselten das erste und leider einzige Tor des Spiels. Stripper verwandelte den Foulelfmeter direkt und liess Torwart "Leo 40" keine Chance. Dennoch schien der Trainer mit dem Ergebnis nicht ganz zufrieden und wechselte erneut: Dieses Mal durfte der kleine der beiden Thor-Brüder seine Klasse unter Beweis stellen. Sein agiles Laufverhalten sorgte auch tatsächlich kurze Zeit später für einen ordentlichen Ruck im Spiel, sein Gegner, der kleinere der Mefo-Brüder, wusste sich aber durch einen kleinen Oberflächenschwall schnell zu befreien, so dass die Aktion wirkungslos blieb.

Bis zur Halbzeit plätscherte das Spiel vor sich hin, und der Trainer der Heimmannschaft wechsele ob der vertanen Chance zu Beginn der 2. Hälfte erst mal wirkungslos Spieler und Stellen. Kurz vor Schluss jedoch bekam der kleine Thor noch einmal Manndeckung durch den gegnerischen Spieler Mefo60, der Ihm bis kurz vors Tor nachlief und die heimische Abwehr, vertreten durch die Sandaal-Brüder, sich schnell durch Sprünge aus dem Stub machte. Leider verpasste er aber ebenfalls den Einstieg und drehte kurz vorm Kasten ab. Nun war es mit der Geduld es Trainers vorbei, und der kleine Thor wurde zu allem Überfluss durch eine bleibende Interaktion mit dem Legionär Blasen Tang auch noch für die nächsten Spiele gesperrt und muss durch einen neuen Spieler auf dem Markt ersetzt werden. Um 7:30 Uhr erlöste der Schlusspfiff endlich beide Mannschaften.

Fazit: Ein temporeiches und auch streckenweise interessantes Spiel, dessen Ergebnis aufgrund der hervorragenden Laufleistung und der guten Chancen der Heimmannschaft deutlich zu niedrig scheint. Aber das ist Fussball, und es gibt ja hoffentlich auch noch mal andere Tage.

Gruß,

Reverend Mefo


PS: Dickes Petri den Fängern!


----------



## Maok

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Schön geschrieben! Und Petri! #6


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Sehr cool geschrieben und Petri zum lüdden Leo !!!


----------



## DRU

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ich denke, es gibt schlechtere Auswärtspiele!
Mit ein bisschen mehr Glück geht die eine oder andere hundert %ige rein, nächstes mal halt 

Toller Bericht, Petri!

Hört sich nach einem sehr schönen Angler Morgen an:q


----------



## kaizr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

petri


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

na mein süssen 
das ist doch mal ein geiler bericht#6ich hatte dienstag nacht oleider nur 3 dorsche |supergriauf mein pinken bomber 
PINK GEHT IMMER :vik:der größte war ca 30cm 
eine mefo konnte sich in voller länge zeigen vor mir in sprung #q mehr war nicht zumachen 
lg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Seng Boardies,

Habe mir heute Morgen mal wieder den Sonnenaufgang am Schwedeneck angeschaut und durfte feststellen, dass es bei all der Romantik auch gar nicht so langweilig war :q.

Zunächst erhörte ein ca. 30 cm langer Grönländer, wohl ein Vorbote der Bülker Herbstarmee, mein Werben und durfte natürlich wieder los, um seine Mutti zu holen.

An selber Stelle ging dann im 50m Wurfradius erstmal nichts mehr, so dass ich den 20er Witch anhängte und auf Distanz feuerte. Dabei knallte es am Horizont auch gleich voll in die Rute, aber ich hab den Anhieb verbockt und durfte so (mal wieder) nur einen ordentlichen Schwall an der Oberfläche beobachten.

Dann ca. 1h später wurde ich Zeuge einer beeindruckenden Jagdszene mit fliehenden und springenden Sandaalen, zwischen denen immer wieder ein odentlicher Silberbuckel zu sehen war. Mein Stichlingsimitat wurde leider komplett ignoriert, und als ich dann flugs den grünen Witch wieder am Band hatte, war der Spuk leider schon vorbei .Sch...ade #q. Aber mal wieder 2 Stunden, die spannender waren als mein gesamter März!

Gruß,

Reverend Mefo


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Man man man,bei dir gehts ja echt gut ab....|rolleyes


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Man man man,bei dir gehts ja echt gut ab....|rolleyes



Ja, das mit den 1000 Würfen haut grad überhaupt nicht hin :q

Ich werde nächstes jahr auf jeden Fall auch keine Sommerpause machen. Aber es bleibt leider kaum ein Fisch hängen #q


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

na diggen 
denn lege dir mal ne fliegenpeitsche zu :q geh mal ans telefon wenn papa dich anruft |bla: melde mich morgen mal oki doki lg andre


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Habe mich am 24.08. kurz entschlossen zu einer Tour Richtung Lübecker- Wismar Bucht. Gegen 20:00 Uhr traf ich dort ein. Wind war eigentlich nur eine 2 bf aus SO angesagt. |rolleyes
Aber ...... |gr:  es war dann, dank der Seebrise, doch eine gute 3-4! 
Egal, dachte ich mir. Wird schon gehen. Tat es aber leider nicht. Grund: Krautvorkommen ohhhhhhnnnne Ende!!! 
Jeder Wurf ein "Volltreffer"! #d Nach ca. 30 Würfen an verschiedenen Strandabschnitten zog ich es vor, mein Vorhaben zu beenden!   Netze standen teilweise 50 - 100m vom Ufer entfernt. Ob mit Kraut? #c
Ich denke schon. |supergri
Leider komme ich vorerst nicht mehr dazu, die Küste mit meinem Besuch zu beehren! |rolleyes
Wünsche an dieser Stelle allen Angreifern mehr Glück! |rolleyes #h


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@mefohunter84
ich kann dich verstehen genau die selben probleme hatte wir Sonntag in Stohl (Kiel) auch nur Kraut und heftiger Wind das macht echt kein spass aber papa hat noch einen 30er dorsch gedrillt und wieder ab in seine heimat geschickt so ist das eben ich gebe nicht auf :gfreitag gehts wieder los :vik:und nächste woche von Donnerstag bis Sonntag nach Dk mal schauen was die Meefos da plaudern #6


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

und nächste woche von Donnerstag bis Sonntag nach Dk mal schauen was die Meefos da plaudern #6 



du sau #q und ich muß wieder arbeiten #qwir sehen uns freitag schnulli #hlg andre


----------



## kaizr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin,

ein Freund hat 2 MeFo`s gefangen am hellen Tage. Oben bei Holnis direkt vor einem Wohngebäude.

2 hat er verloren und eine war nur maßig.

Haben wir direkt aufn Grill gehauen und war sehr lecker ( 45cm).

Am nächsten Tag andere Stelle habe ich lediglich 8 € in die Ostsee gepfeffert und nasse Eier nach einem gekonnten Hechtsprung bekommen :vik:

mfg Fabian


----------



## Bellyboater

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ich konnte Donnerstag Abend wieder eine ca 50cm Trutte mit der Fliege überlisten. Da sie aber schon gefärbt war ging sie wieder zurück.


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri !!!


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

petri auch von mir#h


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Ich konnte Donnerstag Abend wieder eine ca 50cm Trutte mit der Fliege überlisten. Da sie aber schon gefärbt war ging sie wieder zurück.


 na alter 
und wo ich am geheimen geheim platz angekommen bin gab es nur 2 halbstarke leos  auf fliege 
lg andre 
morgen ist auch noch ein tag :vik:MEERFORELLEN ANGELN IST *******


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Moin!
War heute abend an der KIFÖ unterwegs und konnte eine auf Fliege erwischen! Ca 45cm! Geht wohl langsam los.Das Wasser wird wieder kälter.
Schöne Grüße Sebastian


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo bamse 
endlich mal wieder ne fangmeldung #6petri heil zum silber barren 
lg andre


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Andre!
So silber war sie leider nicht!:c Aber immerhin mal wieder etwas an der Rute was nicht klein und Dorsch war. Die Mefo habe ich wieder losgeschickt!
Schönen Gruß von der Förde
Sebastian


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

servus....
heute morgen hats bei mir endlich auch geklappt, nach dem ich gestern beim anhieb nen schönen fisch versaut hatte#q

nen schönen 43iger steeli:vik: mit selbstgebundender fliege:vik:
grüsse


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

na mein kleiner ossi :vik:
PETRI HEIL zur schönheit #6jetzt bis du richtig versaut 
bei uns gab es nur 2 hornpieper und 2 halbstarke leos 
dazu habe ich noch ne schöne fette mefo beim keschern verloren #q
irgenwann bleibt ne sau auch mal hängen wieder 
lg andre


----------



## kaizr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

schöner fisch ! Petri !


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ henni82 |wavey:

von mir auch ein Petri !


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri an die Fänger!!
Ich hab mir gerade ne neue Wathose und neue Watschuhe gekauft und ne neue Watjacke ist bestellt!
Hab die Scnauze voll von den 60Euro Hosen die man sich alle 1,5 Jahre neu kaufen muss,weil sie durch nässen!Nun wurde mal ordentlich investiert!!!
Für mich beginnt die Saison in 3 Wochen!!!


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Petri an die Fänger!!
> Ich hab mir gerade ne neue Wathose und neue Watschuhe gekauft und ne neue Watjacke ist bestellt!
> Hab die Scnauze voll von den 60Euro Hosen die man sich alle 1,5 Jahre neu kaufen muss,weil sie durch nässen!Nun wurde mal ordentlich investiert!!!
> Für mich beginnt die Saison in 3 Wochen!!!


in 3 wochen erst #ddie saison ist voll in der gange :qlg andre


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hast ja recht...

Nee,aber in ca. 2-3 Wochen gehts wieder los,dass man so auf jeden Fall 2 mal im Monat anne Küste fährt,hauptsächlich nach Fehmarn!
Das Frühjahr war ich ja wegen einen Arbeitsunfall an meiner linken Hand so gut wie gar nicht fischen...
Und vom Zander und Aalfischen hab ich langsam die Schnauze voll!!!


----------



## Dorsch_Freak

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ich kann meine Ausrüstung leider erst nach meinem Geburtstag auffrischen (es sei denn ich schaffe die Unmöglichkeit und finde in dem Kaff hier nen Nebenjob...)
In Dänemark würd ich ja sonst genr an die Küste, aber ich glaube an der Nordsee ist etwas schlecht bei der Brandung auf Mefo loszugehen


Petri an alle Fänger


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@Zacharias Zander
Ich habe mir das letztes Jahr auch gedacht und mir ne teurere Hose gekauft (am 12.09) Gestern habe ich diese mit 8!!! Flicken reklamiert! Gebrochene Schuhe("Kautschukschuhe halten länger als die Hose")Leck im Schritt und an beiden Übergängen zu den Stiefeln("Mit der hast du erstmal ein paar Jahre Ruhe!")! Hoffe dir ergeht es besser! Ich fische allerdings auch mehrmals in der Woche.
Schöne Grüße Sebastian


----------



## Blechbüchsentaucher85

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

auch wenn das hier voll OT ist...
ich hab ne hose von jenzi, 5jahre auf dem buckel, hat damals ca.90€ gekostet, wöchentlicher wasserkontakt ohne pflege...
bis auf ein selbstverursachtes loch: TROCKEN :vik:


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> dazu habe ich noch ne schöne fette mefo beim keschern verloren
> 
> lg andre




Seppl Du :q

Aber immer noch besser als nicht los kommen so wie ich :e#q


----------



## MaikP

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo liebe Forellengemeinde,
will Samstag abend/nacht Mefos jagen gehen.
Hat jemand einen Platztipp in Ostholstein bei dem Wind für mich.
Nach 300km Anreise möchte ich nicht nur Kraut ernten.

 Petri
MaikP


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

mein bekannter(stefan08) ist gerade in DK geht wohl ganz gut da bin mal gespannt was da bis sonntag noch so geht... heute hat wohl einer neben ihm ne 80er mit nem selbst gebauten holz wobbler gefangen:q...


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



steven23883 schrieb:


> mein bekannter(stefan08) ist gerade in DK geht wohl ganz gut da bin mal gespannt was da bis sonntag noch so geht... heute hat wohl einer neben ihm ne 80er mit nem selbst gebauten holz wobbler gefangen:q...



|bigeyes


----------



## Mr. Meerforelle

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Kameraden,

würde am Samstag Abend gerne ein schönes Fischfoto und eine tolle Story in unser Mefo-Anglerboard einstellen, ABER ich habe heute eine Schreckensnachricht aus Eckernförde erhalten.
Besser Ihr setzt Euch!

Anruf: "In Eckernförde war gestern Fischsterben, Meerforellen und Lachse wurden mit Keschern gefangen"

Eckernförder Zeitung: Sauerstoffmangel treibt Fische an den Strand, MIT EINEM KESCHER EINE GROSSE MEERFORELLE ZU FANGEN WAR KEIN PROBLEM"

Und im Internet habe ich diese Seite gefunden:
http://www.forumromanum.de/member/f...50156.1.fischsterben_eckernfoerder_bucht.html


Kleine Entwarnung: Bin nach EIngang der Schreckensmeldung mit Mach 3 nach Ecktown gebügelt und bin den Strand abmarschiert: Wasserstand ist wieder gestiegen, Wind hat auch gedreht, konnte keine Fische / Fischleichen mehr entdecken.

Schade für die armen Viecher!

Thorsten


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



steven23883 schrieb:


> mein bekannter(stefan08) ist gerade in DK geht wohl ganz gut da bin mal gespannt was da bis sonntag noch so geht... heute hat wohl einer neben ihm ne 80er mit nem selbst gebauten holz wobbler gefangen:q...


 :q:q:qund er steht mit fliegenpeitsche da und hat bestimmt richtig abgekotzt :q:q:q lg andre 
nächsten samstag bin ich wieder drann mit der 80 :q:q:q
lg andre


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> :q:q:qund er steht mit fliegenpeitsche da und hat bestimmt richtig abgekotzt :q:q:q lg andre
> nächsten samstag bin ich wieder drann mit der 80 :q:q:q
> lg andre


 

ich glaube wenn ich ihn richtig verstanden habe war es zu windig für die peitsche er hat glaube ich das blech geschmissen... aber lief wohl ganz gut bin mal auf seine info gespannt... drück dir die daumen das die 80er bei dir nächsten samstag an der fliegenpeitsche tanzt:q bin auch ganz kurz davor mir ne fliegenpeitsche zu kaufen danke stafan08


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ Mr. Meerforelle

Unglaubliche Fotos...


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

(Go Fishing DK)
Sind wieder da:vik: 
und habe auch reichlich Fangmeldungen aus DK
Am 3.09 um 13:00 angekommen sachen in die Hütte gebracht und sofort ins Wasser|supergri da der Haus Fjord nur 2min entfernt ist sind wir gleich vorne an, am Wasser gelaufen und mein Vater hat gleich drei Würfe mit einen Spiro und seiner selbstgebauten Fliege gemacht ich nenne sie (Heinz-Polar)und beim dritten Wurf hat es geknallt eine schöne süße kleine Mefo leicht bräunlich natürlich Schwimmt sie wieder und kann wachsen ich habe fleisig Die Fliegenpeitsche geschwungen aber kein kontakt nach zwei stunden ging es mit dem wetter nur noch Berg ab Regen und Sturm immer wieder im wechsel naja das war ja auch nur der erste Tag also rein in die Hütte und erstmal sachen auspacken und was essen und Bier trinken |uhoh:wir haben beschlossen das wir am Freitag 4.09 ganz früh raus wollten in der nacht bin ich paar mal aufgewacht und habe den wind peitschen gehört und den regen auf den Dachziegeln plätschern hören dürfen naja kurz schlafen dachte ich und es wird besser punkt 5:00 uhr stand ich auf und schaute raus nichts besser |gr: aber egal wir fahren Fischen wir wollten nach Fünen reichlich Strände abgefahren aber der Wind machte nicht mit um 9:00uhr wollten wir erstmal einen besuch bei Go Fishing Dk Bei Claus Eriksen machen aber die türen machen erst um Punkt 10:00 uhr auf bisschen gewartet und dann machte jemand die Tür auf und rein ins Paradies ein absult geiler Laden alles was das Herz begert Claus war auch da aber der war wohl nicht so gesprächig ein anderer netter Mann konnte uns helfen ich fragte wo können wir bei diesem harten Wind mit der Fliege fischen er sagte kommt mal mit hier ist euer Arbeitsplatz ich schaute mich um und sah ein Monitor an der Wand und eine Karte hängen und eine Tastatur der Monitor zeigte eine seite vom Wetter dienst aus Dk und er sagte wir sollen an die Ostküste fahren und er machte eine andere seite auf von Goggle earth und ich schaute nicht schlecht wir konnten uns jeden strand auf Fünen anschauen und konnten sehen was da los ist absolut geil der laden ist ein besuch wert wir wollten zu der stelle fahren dier er uns sagte aber wir haben sie nicht gefunden und lange rumfahren wollten wir nicht also Angelführer raus ins Navi tippen und los wir sind an einem Strand angekommen und machten uns fertig ich habe nur den Wind von der seite gemerkt und habe meine Fliegenpeitsche im Auto gelassen und zu meiner Blechpeitsche gegriffen an der stelle angekommen waren wir nicht alleine ein Einheimischer Schwarzer mann Stand mit seinen Blech geschrirr da und schaute aufs Wasser wir machten ein paar Würfe und schon hing der erste Horni an der Rute aber was für ein Horni die sind ja riesig sagte ich zu meinen Vater und gehen voll ab
ich machte den Horni ab und gab ihn die freiheit zurück #h mein Vater schrie zu mir schau mal hier seine rute war krumm aber richtig krumm er sagte das ist kein Horni das ist eine Mefo aber eine richtig gute der fisch machte einen sprung und wir sahen eine bestimmt 65 cm blitz blanke Mefo er drillte sie bis sie keine Power mehr hatte #: und wie immer hatten den ketscher vor lauter aufregung im Auto liegen gelassen was nun wir haben von der Steinpackung aus gefischt und die steine waren sehr rutschig also hingehockt und wollte diese Wunder schöne Mefo greifen aber sie schlitzte aus naja ergerlich aber pech ich sah das er einen rot-schwarzen snap dran hatte und ich habe mir auch einen ranmontiert paar würfe und es knallte bei mir in der Rute ich wusste auch sofort das es nur eine Mefo sein kann wie die abging gedrillt mit der hand gegriffen und 48 cm silber geknüppelt da ich auch den Fischstring auch im Auto liegenlassen hab wusste ich nicht wo hin mit dem Fisch also auf einen stein legen da lag sie den auch paar minuten in meinen Augenwinckel sah ich wie etwas silbernes gerade vom stein rutschte ich versuchte sie mir noch zugreifen aber das hat leider nicht geklappt sind verschwandt zwischen den Steinen im Wasser und weg war sie die Mefo und wieder nur Dosen futter heute abend wir haben vier stunden weiter gefischt und bestimmt zusammen 30 hornis gefangen aber wieder freigelassen kurz danach schaute ich zu dem Schwarzen und sah meinen Vater neben ihn mit seinen Ketscher in der Hand und die rute von dem Einheimischen war so was von krumm und bog sich heftig und die schnur bremsen ging auch nach 5 min lag eine gut 80er mefo im ketscher (siehe Foto) der hat die ganze zeit nur noch gestrahlt ich sah die ganze zeit die weißen Zähne |supergrivom Schwarzen das kann man auch verstehen bei so einen geilen Fisch und wir schauten uns seinen köder an und staunten nicht schlecht ein unikart ein selbstgebauter holz wobbler weiß und grün angestrichen und augen reingerizt |uhoh: und der fängt er hatte den holz wobbler immer mit heftigen schlägen geführt das war sein erfolg #6und hätten wir gewusst das er einen ketscher mit hatte hätte mein alter auch seine Mefo aus dem wasser geholt:r der Einheimische hätte ja auch mal meinen Vater helfen können :v gegen 18:00uhr lies ich mein snap biss zum grund absinken und wollte wissen ob die dorsche da sind? ja sie waren es einer nach dem anderen aber nur zwei von der Kinderstube hatte maß aber ich habe keinen mitgenommen ich habe noch eine kleine Mefo gekriegt und die war gierig das gibt es nicht als ich den snap abmachen wollte schaute ich ins maul und staunte sie hatte zwei Tobis im maul raushängen und meinen snap auch noch das gibt es ja nicht für 25cm nicht schlecht und sie kann weiter sich ihren bauch vollstopfen da sie wieder schwimmt#h jezt weiß ich das hier alles voller Tobis schwimmen und den nächsten tag einen anderen Köder nehme und meinen köder anders führe #6
Samstag 5.09 sind wir um 7:00uhr an der gleichen stellt angekommen und wer stand wieder da der Schwarze mein Vater fragte und??? er konnte ganz schlecht deutsch aber wir haben ihn und er uns verstanden ! er sagte eine 4kg und eine 6kg und 5 verloren uns fiehlen die kinladungen runter seit wann bist du hier fragte ich ihn er gab mir ein handzeichen 5uhr na dan waren wir wohl zu spät dachte ich mir wir fischten ein bisschen und es dauerte nicht lange bis der erste horni wieder am haken hing und wieder einer nach dem anderen und ein paar dorsche dazwischen ich hatte mich für einen Hansen Flash in grün gelb mit glitzer folie entschieden wegen den Tobis ich habe den blinker richtung Horizont gejagt und habe ihn absacken gelassen kurzen augen blick später hat es richtig geknallt ich hatte die schnur bremse fest eingestellt und trotzdem zog der Fisch ab das war geil rechts links runter harte schläge springen und was war es eine 59cm dicke meefo únd ich hatte den ketscher und fischstringer mit nach paar min lag sie im meinen ketcher :vik::vik::vik:ich war happy mein Vater grinste der Schwarze zeigte mir#6und alles war gut kurze pause ein bild machen und ein bier reinpfeifen und weiter ging es den ganzen tag gab es nur Hornis und Dorsche biss kurz vor 16:00uhr auf meinen Flasch 26g wieder beim absacken ein rumms in der rute und wieder die schnur bremsen aber wie ich dachte geil die ist riesig naja ging so als ich sah es war keine Mefo sondern eine große Mackrele war ich baf |uhoh:das die so ein geilen drill geliefert hat|supergri naja das war den auch der letzte fisch auf unserer Dk tour


----------



## Feuerqualle

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Schöne Sache. Petri. Aber mach doch mal bitte Gebrauch von Punkt und Komma (die hier: ,.)


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri|wavey:,aber wie kann man ne 48er Mefo zwischen die Steine rutschen lassen?#c|kopfkrat|uhoh:


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Jungedi, da war wohl was los bei Euch...

Aber das mit der Mefo und den Steinen gehört in die Rubrik Forumskeile |supergri Du Seppl!!! #h


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Mr. Meerforelle schrieb:


> Moin Kameraden,
> 
> würde am Samstag Abend gerne ein schönes Fischfoto und eine tolle Story in unser Mefo-Anglerboard einstellen, ABER ich habe heute eine Schreckensnachricht aus Eckernförde erhalten.
> Besser Ihr setzt Euch!
> 
> Schade für die armen Viecher!
> 
> Thorsten




Mannomann, was für eine K..cke!!! :v:v

Wie extrem war das denn? Und bis wo reichte der Sauerstoffmangel? Nur in Eckernförde, oder war die ganze Bucht betroffen?


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Petri|wavey:,aber wie kann man ne 48er Mefo zwischen die Steine rutschen lassen?#c|kopfkrat|uhoh:


 
die hat sich selbständig gemacht und ist zwischen die steine gerutscht....


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

 ich weiß auch nicht wie die Mefo in die Steine rutschen konnte Dummheit#q egal passiert #c


----------



## Blechbüchsentaucher85

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

jetzt mal im ernst (wenn auch ot) warum kann es sein, dass es sauerstoffarmes wasser ist? es ist doch recht kalt und mir (!) wäre nicht bekannt, dass in der tiefe der ostsee kein sauerstoff mehr gelöst ist... kann mir das bitte mal einer erklärn (gerne kur hier oder per pm).

gruß


----------



## Mr. Meerforelle

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Blechbüchsentaucher,

recherchier mal über Google, zig Einträge wie so ein "Phänomen Fischsterben" bei uns passieren kann.

"Nach Ansicht von Experten des Umweltamtes und der Fischereiaufsicht haben heftige ablandigen Winde das sauerstoffreiche Oberflächenwasser aus der Bucht herausgedrückt. Dadurch sei sauerstoffarmes Tiefenwasser nach oben gestiegen. Die Fische würden in dieser Situation versuchen, aus dem Bereich des Sauerstoffmangels zu fliehen. Bei der Flucht in Richtung Küste könnten sie dem Sauerstoffmangel nicht entgehen und würden unmittelbar am Strand verenden."

Heute beim Klassiker Schönhagen die Küste mit der Fliege unsicher gemacht:
- Nullnummer! (waren aber auch "unfischige" Wetterbedingungen)


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



stefan08 schrieb:


> ich weiß auch nicht wie die Mefo in die Steine rutschen konnte Dummheit#q egal passiert #c


 #qblödmann|bla: hättes sie mal in die jackentache tun sollen mann sieht ihr hattet euren spaß#6petri heil zur trutte 
sag dein dad nächsten samstag leder ich ihn ab mit der 80 
lg andre 
wir telefonieren


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> #qblödmann|bla: hättes sie mal in die jackentache tun sollen mann sieht ihr hattet euren spaß#6petri heil zur trutte
> sag dein dad nächsten samstag leder ich ihn ab mit der 80
> lg andre
> wir telefonieren


 

|good:da gebe ich dir recht blödmann#q....  du lederst seinen dad und ihn ab mit der 80er und ich ledere euch alle ab mit der 90er


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



steven23883 schrieb:


> |good:da gebe ich dir recht blödmann#q.... du lederst seinen dad und ihn ab mit der 80er und ich ledere euch alle ab mit der 90er


 denn muß du aber auch mal mitkommen lg andre


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> denn muß du aber auch mal mitkommen lg andre


 

kommt noch will euch ja auch noch ein paar trutten überlassen.... :q:q:q.... vieleicht wenn ich das schaffe komme ich samstag mit:vik:.... und dann lege ich mal wieder wie immer ne fette null nummer hin:q:q:q....


----------



## MaikP

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

*Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9 !! *

Nach 1o min" Krautfischen "in Weißenhaus sind wir dann an einen geheimen Geheimplatz an der Ostküste von Fehmarn gefahren.

Wann:Samstag von 19 Uhr bis Sonntag 10 Uhr
Wer: 2 Freunde und ich
Wind:Stärke 6 ablandig
Womit:Fliege ,Spiro ,und Blinker
Wie Groß:3 Mefos 46,51,54
Warum:Ausflug zum Sommerende gehört einfach dazu

Die Fische waren abends nicht in Fliegenrutenreichweite, sodaß Blinker mit Springerfliege zum Einsatz kam.
Es gingen ca 40 Dorsche , davon 3 maßige, überwiegend auf die Springerfliege.
Abends 2 Mefos eine auf Blinker , eine auf Springerfliege.
Morgens eine auf Blinker.Morgens gabs auch noch Hornis.War ne angenehme Nacht mit viel zu tun.1 Hornhecht von 1m !!! leider beim Stranden verloren.

Petri MaikP

Gibt auch nen Foto muß mir nur einer verraten wie das hier rein kommt.


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Na dann mal Petri zum Feuerwerk! :m

Den Horni hätt ich ja gern mal gesehen...


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Na dann mal Petri zum Feuerwerk! :m
> 
> Den Horni hätt ich ja gern mal gesehen...


 

Meter Horni´s und so dick wie unterarme sollen momentan massen in DK sein....


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri auch von mir#6 ja hornis dick wie ein unterarm und 1meter lang gibt es reichlich auf fünen habe sie selbst gefangenund reichlich|bigeyes


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Auch wenn das jetzt ein bisschen ins OT abdriftet, Meter konnte ich noch nicht verbuchen, aber dennoch 1 x 73 und 1 x 77 war auch schon ungewöhnlich. Vielleicht sollte ich mich mal wieder auf die Schnäbler stürzen, jetzt wo alle anderen Fische in Eckernförde tot sind :v:v:v


- OT aus -


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ganz dickes Petri an MaikP!!!


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wir werden Samstag oder Sonntag auch unsere Saison auf Fehmarn eröffnen...:g|rolleyes


----------



## Holstein1912

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Moin
Habt ihr auch von dem Fischsterben in der Eckernförder-Bucht gehört vor ein paar Tagen?
Wollt eigentlich die nächsten Tage meine Saison starten...Wisst ihr wie weit sich das Fischsterben in Richtung Ostsee hingezogen hat?Lohnt sich ein Versuch in de Eckerförder Bucht überhaupt?oder war es eher ein lokales Phänomen?

besten dank soweit#6


----------



## Blechbüchsentaucher85

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

schau doch mal ne seite weiter vorne :m


----------



## Holstein1912

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Danke schon mal an dich Blechbüchsentauscher:m
gelesen habe ich die Seiten natürlich; aber begrenzt sich das Sterben eher auf den Förde-Teil im Landes Inneren?wie siehts denn in Richtung Ostsee ->Noer, Schwedeneck, Surendorf aus?


----------



## Blechbüchsentaucher85

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

also gesehn hab ICH nur was am südstrand. 
samstags war jedenfalls in noer nichts davon zu sehn.
weder fische noch überreste... vom norden kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ MaikP

Sag mal,haben eure Mefos abends,mitten in der Nacht oder morgens gebissen?


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Moin!
War gestern mal los! Kein Silber aber viele Leos zwischen 15 und 45cm auf schwarze Woolys. Silber konnte ich zwar sehen aber nicht zum Biss überreden.

Mal was Anderes von den Leos hatte bestimmt jeder 4 Fisch so kleine Geschwüre. Wißt ihr woher die kommen. Habe von anderen Anglern auch schon von diesen Geschwüren gehört. War also kein Zufall.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> @ MaikP
> 
> Sag mal,haben eure Mefos abends,mitten in der Nacht oder morgens gebissen?


 na du 
wenn du auflandig fischt und hast strömung beißen sie auch am tag #6
hatte letztes weekend am hellichen tag ein fisch #6welle von vorn leichte strömung alles perfekt 
lg andre


----------



## fischkop29

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hab gestern mittag welche getroffen die hatten 1 silberling con 45cm, gebissen haben soll er so gegen 9 uhr morgens, ich hatte leider kein glück, is nur hinterher geschwommen, wollte ihn aber nich nehmen 

heute noch mal probieren


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Schei....,der Baron hat für Sonntag abgesagt,weil er leider arbeiten muss.
Dann muss die Saisoneröffnung wohl noch um 1-2 Wochen verschoben werden...


----------



## Blechbüchsentaucher85

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

warum das denn? traust dich nicht alleine so weit in den norden


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Schei....,der Baron hat für Sonntag abgesagt,weil er leider arbeiten muss.
> Dann muss die Saisoneröffnung wohl noch um 1-2 Wochen verschoben werden...


 da hast du aber pech :q um 4uhr sind wir auf der autobahn #:
lg andre


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Nee,alleine hab ich Angst...|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
Aber egal,die Saison ist noch lang genug und man kann ja sonst noch andere schöne Sachen am WE machen...

@ xfishbonex

Wo fahrt ihr denn hin ?


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo leute 
heute morgen ging es zu dritt an die küste :vik:was soll ich sagen 
beim sonnen aufgang ging die post ab  wir konnten 8dorsche bekommen 
der größte ging an mich 42cm :vik:
und um 9uhr 30 bekamm ich ein hammer biß anschlag und dir sau hing :vik:50cm 
gucks du hier 



	

		
			
		

		
	
lg andre


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hej Andre #h

|schild-g und dickes Petri Heil :m Schmucke Forelle hast Du da gefangen #6

Darf man fragen, auf welche Fliegen ?


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

*Andre dickes Petri.....*


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Jo,SEXY wah !!!


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Hej Andre #h
> 
> |schild-g und dickes Petri Heil :m Schmucke Forelle hast Du da gefangen #6
> 
> Darf man fragen, auf welche Fliegen ?


klar 
auf eine graue garnele #hlg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Magger,

GEILE TEILE!

Aber hast Du ja schon berichtet. Ich musste wegen Kraut an Ausweichspot und konnte nur halbstarke Leos drillen.

Petri Alter! 

Felix


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Digga!!! Fettes Petri... Wurd auch mal Zeit, aber es fehlen noch 30 cm. Was ist mit nächster Woche?


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Schließ mich da mal meinen Vorredner an !!!! Dickes Petri Andre!!


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Andre, auch von mir ein dickes "Petri Heil"

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri zur Fliegenforelle!


----------



## Freddie

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo,

super, toller Fisch, Anglerherz, was willst Du mehr!!


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Auch ein dickes Petri von mir und meinen Dad #h


----------



## Mohrchen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hey Leute, ich will jetzt Montag oder Dienstag mal los!
Wo geht denn was im moment, eher DK oder geht auch was in der Eckernförder Bucht??

LG


----------



## fimo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Möhrchen schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ich will jetzt Montag oder Dienstag mal los!
> Wo geht denn was im moment, eher DK oder geht auch was in der Eckernförder Bucht??
> 
> LG



... Eckernförde ist doch erstmal abgefischt: 
http://www.kutter-und-kueste.de/news/detail.php?class=83&we_lv_start_offset=0
http://www.forumromanum.de/member/f...50156.1.fischsterben_eckernfoerder_bucht.html

Ahoi, fimo


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo leute
> heute morgen ging es zu dritt an die küste :vik:was soll ich sagen
> beim sonnen aufgang ging die post ab  wir konnten 8dorsche bekommen
> der größte ging an mich 42cm :vik:
> und um 9uhr 30 bekamm ich ein hammer biß anschlag und dir sau hing :vik:50cm
> gucks du hier
> Anhang anzeigen 116568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lg andre




moin andre`
wie schon am tele fettes *PETRIE HEIL*#6
nächstes we ist der strand mein:vik:


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



MEERESLEHRLING schrieb:


> moin andre`
> wie schon am tele fettes *PETRIE HEIL*#6
> nächstes we ist der strand mein:vik:


 na schnuckel denn hau raus die dinger  lg andre


----------



## Stellheadidini

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin @ all

War auch mal wieder los,

Wann: Montag Sonnenuntergang
          Dienstag Sonnenaufgang
Wo:    Fehmarn
 Köder: Alles wat die Box hergab
Wer: ich undn Kumpel
Fänge : nixxxxx
Wetter: Sonne Mit starkem Nord Ost wind

war echt ne schöne Ecke, hatten viel Vertrauen, Kumpel hatte abends eine springen sehen und eine biss auf sein Sbiro#q schien wohl leckerer als die Fliege,
Naja haben dann aufgehört weil wir ne Menge Köder verloren hatten|kopfkrat wat da wohl war,
naja nächsten Morgen inner Früh noch n Biss gehabt,
und dann durften bestaunen was wir hätten fangen können,:c als der Fischer das Geheimnis lüftete und das gefühlte 5km lange Netz komplett um unsere Angelstelle herauszog,
schöne Fische mehrere Mefos eine bis ungefähr 70,
naja hätten unsere sein können......

nächstes mal halt


----------



## Schmiddl

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: 13./14.09.09
Wo: Dänemark, Als
Wer: Meine Frau und ich
Wind: Nord-Ost 4
Womit: Erst Blech, dann Fliege (Spiro)
Wie Groß: Ein Horni und dann 
3 Mefos 42 + 49 + 50cm (alle gegen Mittag)
Warum: Weil es richtig Spass gemacht hat.

Ich war mal wieder los und konnte nach unzähligen Versuchen endlich meine erste Mefo fangen. Und dann die Nächste hinterher.
Dazu hat sich meine Frau gleich mit entschneidert (war das zweite Mal los). Sie hat natürlich die Große verhaftet.
Mit Blech ging nichts und wir haben dann auf Spiro mit Fliege umgerüstet. Gleich nach dem ersten Wurf nen Biss gehabt. Wieder hin und diesmal hing die 42er. :q
Dann meiner Frau die Rute in die Hand gedrückt und nach dem ersten Wurf hing die 50er. :q:q
Crazy, wenns einmal läuft....
Wenig später durfte ich dann zumindest bei der Stückzahl gewinnen, aber die Größe konnte ich nicht mehr erreichen.
War super Wetter und schöne Angelei im Windschatten.

Wir haben noch Cuxhavener getroffen, die mich gleich an Ihre  Fliegenrute gewöhnen wollten. Was soll ich sagen; die haben mich angesteckt.#q

Falls Ihr hier seid: Ging bei Euch noch was ?

Fotos gibt es nicht.


----------



## maki1980

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Schmiddl,

da ich in 2 Wochen auch auf Als bin würde ich gern wissen, welche Fliege und Spiro du genutzt hast?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri @ Schmiddl !!!


----------



## JerkerHH

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo Zusammen, 

Wann: 12.09.09
Wo: Bliesdorf Strand 
Wer: Ich
Wind: ka
Womit: More Silda grün/silber
Wie Groß: 1x Silber 51 cm C&R   
 Warum:Zum ersten mal Bliesdorf ausprobiert  

Gruss
JerkerHH


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Na denne mal wieder ein Petri!

Ich werd Samstach frph mal wieder die Trutten ärgern wenns Wetter stimmt.

Und wenn nicht, ebenfalls!

|wavey:


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



JerkerHH schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Wann: 12.09.09
> Wo: Bliesdorf Strand
> Wer: Ich
> Wind: ka
> Womit: More Silda grün/silber
> Wie Groß: 1x Silber 51 cm C&R
> Warum:Zum ersten mal Bliesdorf ausprobiert
> 
> Gruss
> JerkerHH


na also digger :q hab ich doch gesagt  grün silber ist ne bank 
lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo schmiddel 
ein ganz dickes PETRI AN DEINER FRAU :q und an dich ein kleines 
schöne strecke habt ihr hingelegt 
auf als geht zurzeit richtig was an fisch #6lg andre


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo schmiddel
> ein ganz dickes PETRI AN DEINER FRAU :q und an dich ein kleines
> schöne strecke habt ihr hingelegt
> auf als geht zurzeit richtig was an fisch #6lg andre


 

Und was machst du noch hier digga:q abfahrt nach als


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Na, das ist doch was - Petri Heil :m

Da wirste deinen Benutzertitel wohl ändern müssen :q :q


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Superfisch!

Ich hoffe, ich kann es Dir morgen früh gleich tun!

Gruß,

RM


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri zur schönen Mefo!
Ich bin dann mal los auch sowas fangen!!!
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri!


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: Heute zwischen 6 und 8 Uhr
Wo: E-Bay
Wer: ich
Wind: Ost mit Welle
Womit: Eisen
Wie Groß: 1 x 35 released, 1 x 51 gegrillt
Warum: Dreharbeiten zu Horst Schlämmers neuem Streifen "Isch kann Forelle"



Ich sollte häufiger mal vorher ne Ansage machen...

Bei knackigem Shorebreak und Ostwind durfte ich heute endlich mal wieder auf die Jagd, "aber nur, wenn Du einen Fisch mitbringst!" - Super Ansage!
Schon ziemlich schnell stellte sich heraus, dass mein Zielfisch Babydorsch sich heute nicht blicken lassen wollte, so dass ich mich heute wohl mit Beifängen begnügen muss, wenn überhaupt...

Allerdings ruckelte es auch dann plötzlich hinter einem Stein, und ih durfte für ca. 5 Sekunden einen Grönländer am Möre Silda drillen.

Kurze Zeit später, Stellenwechsel, ruckelte es erneut am Silda, und ich konnte einen hübschen ca. 35cm langen Gröni in Empfang nehmen, der behutsam zurückgesetzt wurde und mit Volldampf Richtung offene See verschwand.
Dann tat sich lange Zeit nichts, bis ich eine Springerfliege montierte und gleich wieder Fischkontakt hatte. Dummerweise ging auch der verloren, und ich konnte die Fliege danach wegwerfen, da die Hakenspitze fehlte. Sehr ärgerlich, ich hoffe, der Fisch bekommt das irgendwie hin...

Schlussendlich machte ich mich mit einem 7g Pilgrim auf den Rückweg, um nach 10 Metern Watstrecke noch mal richtig angegriffen zu werden. Auch diesmal blieb der Fisch hängen, und ich konnte eine silberne 51er Trutte keschern, so dass der Haussegen wohl doch nicht schief hängen muss.

Gruß & geniesst den Herbst,

Reverend Mefo


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Nochmal Petri!


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri und Petri euch beiden #6#6ich war gestern auch mit meinem alten los wsh mir gingen nur 13 kleine dorsche an die fliegenpeitsche alle erst ab 20uhr ein spirofischer hat eine schöne 55er gefangen mal schauen vieleicht geht es nächstes wochenende nach Als|supergrisoll ja ganz gut gehen


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

petri heil den fängern #6mullet schöne fette mefo |bigeyes und reverend dir natürlich auch ein ganzfettes petri 
lg andre


----------



## larsgerkens

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

moin moin,

n freund und ich wollten gestern eigentlich nach kembs, da der wind aber doch um einiges zu kräftig war, sind wir an die windabgewandte seite nach ostermade gewechselt...
waren von 18.30- 20.30 uhr vor ort und haben jeder 3 dorsche verhaftet... 4 waren gerade maßig sind aber wieder zurück... von mefos leider keine spur!

petri und gruß
lars


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri Leute,

Ich kanns kaum noch erwarten, nächsten Samstag geht es nach DK...6 Tage, von Samstag bis Freitag...

Und ich hab mich jetzt durch meinen Wahn an Blinkern dumm und dösig gekauft, hab jetzt eig. alles was da fangen könnte ind allen Farben:vik:

Hoffentlich kann ich dann von ner richtig dicken Mefo´berichten, nachdem ich beim letzen mal( war mein erstes Mal Mefo, bzw. richtig angeln) ne ü60er verloren hab...


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Und ich hab mich jetzt durch meinen Wahn an Blinkern dumm und dösig gekauft, hab jetzt eig. alles was da fangen könnte ind allen Farben:vik:




kleiner tipp....
beschränke dich auf eine handvoll blinker!!!
sonst wechselst du dich dumm und dusselig!!!#6


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



henni82 schrieb:


> kleiner tipp....
> beschränke dich auf eine handvoll blinker!!!
> sonst wechselst du dich dumm und dusselig!!!#6


 

Ich weiß, hab mir extra nur ne kleine Blinkerbox geholt ;-)

Dann werden pro Gang ans Wasser höchtens 5 Blinker getestet.(Das Haus liegt direkt an der Ostsee, is ne Angelfreizeit)

Ich bin eh so nie der Wechsler, hab Tage, da Fisch ich nur mit einem Köder
Aber jetzt kann, je nach Wetter, Wasserfarbe und Tageszeit die richtigen Blinker mit runternehmen...


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Ich weiß, hab mir extra nur ne kleine Blinkerbox geholt ;-)
> 
> Dann werden pro Gang ans Wasser höchtens 5 Blinker getestet.(Das Haus liegt direkt an der Ostsee, is ne Angelfreizeit)
> 
> Ich bin eh so nie der Wechsler, hab Tage, da Fisch ich nur mit einem Köder
> Aber jetzt kann, je nach Wetter, Wasserfarbe und Tageszeit die richtigen Blinker mit runternehmen...
> 
> 
> Gruß Jan Peter


hallo ich gib dir mal ein tip |supergri 2stück braust du nur 
möre silda grün weiß |supergri und ein snap in rot schwarz  in 20gramm 
das geht eigentlich immer #hhau was raus ich will geile fotos sehen 
lg andre


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Yeah SILDA grün/weiss !!!


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Der hat mir mal 6 Mefos und 2 Hornis an einen Tag gebracht!!!
Zwar war nur eine mit 53cm maßig,aber 6 Stück an einen Tag war schon heftig!


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

und ich kann dir den Snap rot-schwarz ans Herz legen einer meiner lieblinge :mein echter Allrounder :g 
viel glück und dicke fette mefos lg


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Yeah SILDA grün/weiss !!!



Definitiv ein Bringer! Aber pack auch was kleines ein, wenn Sie mal kein Bock auf dicke Happen haben. Und keine Angst vor der Wurfweite. Andre^s Fliegen landen auch maximal 10m vor der Rutenspitze 

Ach ja, Kupfer kann im Herbst auch ne gute Idee sein...

TL,

Reverend Mefo


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Und keine Angst vor der Wurfweite. Andre^s Fliegen landen auch maximal 10m vor der Rutenspitze
> 
> 
> 
> Reverend Mefo



da gebe ich dir recht!!:vik:


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

So,heute noch schön zur meiner neuen Goretexwathose + Schuhe,ne neue Goretexwatjacke und neue Neohandschuhe gekauft.
Hoffentlich sind Sonntag Morgen die Fehmarertrutten in Beißlaune...


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Definitiv ein Bringer! Aber pack auch was kleines ein, wenn Sie mal kein Bock auf dicke Happen haben. Und keine Angst vor der Wurfweite. Andre^s Fliegen landen auch maximal 10m vor der Rutenspitze
> 
> Ach ja, Kupfer kann im Herbst auch ne gute Idee sein...
> 
> TL,
> 
> Reverend Mefo


 :qdu sack du :q lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> So,heute noch schön zur meiner neuen Goretexwathose + Schuhe,ne neue Goretexwatjacke und neue Neohandschuhe gekauft.
> Hoffentlich sind Sonntag Morgen die Fehmarertrutten in Beißlaune...


 ich möchte gerne ein ausführlichen bericht haben  nächstes weekend bin ich endlich auch wieder los :vik:lg andre


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Huihui,

Silda is einer der einzigen die ich hier nicht rumfliegen hab...

Stripper 12gr in weiß

Falkfish Witch, Spöket( jaha, beim letzen mal wurden damit die meisten und größten gefangen, also auch mal einen zugelegt´

Boss

Hansen Flash ind 15gr und Fight in 18gr in fast allen Farben

Snaps 20gr in weiß rot und schwarz rot

Mal gucken, meine meisten Mefos hab ich auf Fight gefangen, die Betreuer(Jochen Diekmann, vltt. kennt den ja jemand und noch viele andere fangen immer auf Flash)


Also ich bin heiß wie sonst was


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> ich möchte gerne ein ausführlichen bericht haben  nächstes weekend bin ich endlich auch wieder los :vik:lg andre



Den bekommst du Sonntag Abend...:g


----------



## larsgerkens

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

snap rot/schwarz 25gr is mein absoluter liebling... in sachen köderführung und wurfweite wohl einer der besten  .... alle trutten dieses jahr auf diesen köder


----------



## MEFO 09

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Die letzten alle auf Snaps in grün/gelb !!! unschlagbar!


----------



## elbpirat

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

:l Thor in 14gr! Weiß/ Oranje !!! :l

Und er fliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeegt immer noch....... :q


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Moin!
War heute das erste mal nach überstandener Leisten-OP am Wasser.
NULLNUMMER!!!!
Macht nichts habe eine wunderhübsche Forelle 3m vor mir in voller pracht springen gesehen(mein Köder war 30m weiter draussen) und einen ruhigen Morgen gehabt.

WEISS JEMAND WO ICH AM SONNTAG AUF DEM WEG NACH ALS EINEN DK-ANGELSCHEIN BEKOMME?
HABE GERADE GESEHEN DAS MEINER NICHT MEHR GÜLTIG IST!

Schöne Grüße Sebastian


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Schau mal hier:

http://fredning.fd.dk/

Bernd


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Sorry, Korrektur: 

http://fredning.fd.dk/

Bernd


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Danke Bernd!

Finde dort aber leider keine Infos über Angelscheine die ich lesen könnte (bin des dänischen leider nicht mächtig!)
Die Schutzzonen sind mir bekannt. Hat jemand noch einen Tip wo ich ranfahren und einen Schein erwerben kann?
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

So,Sachen sind gepackt,morgen um 4Uhr gehts ab aufe Insel...


----------



## fijojo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo BAmse 34!
Wenn du durch Flensburg kommst, dann kannst dir einen am  		 			 			Ochsenweg 72
			24941 Flensburg holen. Die verkaufen den. 
Gruß Fijojo


----------



## Bernd Demmert

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo bamse 34, den Schein kanst Du fast an jeder Tankstelle erwerben. Die Bezahlung kann in € erfolgen.


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Bamse #h

Wie schon geschrieben, Tankstelle, einige Supermärkte, die Postannahmestelle haben, Turistbüro oder direkt über www.fisketegn.dk. Die kannst Du mit Karte bezahlen und direkt ausdrucken.


----------



## osteangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

moin moin,

hab eine mefo-nullnummer vom freitag zu melden, in der dämmerung gabs noch drei mini dorsche in WH... sonst keine besonderen vorkommnisse

Mfg oa


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Puuuhh,ja was soll ich sagen,aus den Mefofischen ist nichts geworden,weil wir ausgelassen den geilen HSV Sieg gegen die Bayern gefeiert haben!
Manchmal muss man halt Opfer bringen!!!:m
Ich hoffe du kannst das nachvollziehen Andre...:q|uhoh::q
Aber in 2 Wochen sind wir eh mitn Bus,wo man auch drinn schlafen kann,von Samstag Morgen bis Sonntag Abend auf Fehmarn.
In diesem Sinne sag ich mal NUR DER HSV!!!|jump:


----------



## FehmarnAngler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Irgendwie ist heute nicht mein Tag.
Ich war um 5 Uhr am Wasser in Presen bei der Schleuse , und mit dem Sonnenaufgang bissen die Fische.

Aber naja....
Ich habe 5 Mefos springen sehen, teilweise nur 5m neben mir, wie aus dem nichts und 3 Mefos hab ich vermasselt. #q
Immerhin habe ich 2 Hornhechte noch gefangen.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

:q





Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Puuuhh,ja was soll ich sagen,aus den Mefofischen ist nichts geworden,weil wir ausgelassen den geilen HSV Sieg gegen die Bayern gefeiert haben!
> Manchmal muss man halt Opfer bringen!!!:m
> Ich hoffe du kannst das nachvollziehen Andre...:q|uhoh::q
> Aber in 2 Wochen sind wir eh mitn Bus,wo man auch drinn schlafen kann,von Samstag Morgen bis Sonntag Abend auf Fehmarn.
> In diesem Sinne sag ich mal NUR DER HSV!!!|jump:


hallo 
mir ging es genauso :q:q:q ab 18uhr30 in die kneipe :#2::#2::#2: danach ging nix mehr :cheute morgen diggen schädel und ab ins bett wieder :q:q:q lg andre


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> :q
> hallo
> mir ging es genauso :q:q:q ab 18uhr30 in die kneipe :#2::#2::#2: danach ging nix mehr :cheute morgen diggen schädel und ab ins bett wieder :q:q:q lg andre


 

Also wie immer#g :q aber wer saufen kann muß nächsten tag auch die mefos ärgern können :q diggen alles klar bei dir....


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo, zusammen!
Leider habe ich erst jetzt Zeit unseren Misserfolg zu melden! Aber wir bleiben auf alle Fälle dran.

Wann: Do. 24.09.2009 18:00-21:30 Uhr
Wo: B.U.
Wer: Tom und ich
Wind: 2-3 aus W
Womit: Spöket Schwarz
Warum: hatte Zeit


So, denn bis zum nächsten mal.
Marco


----------



## JanS

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

So ich habe auch was zu vermelden  

Wann: 14-09-2009 - 27-09-2009
Wo: Fehmarn
Wer: Ich und meine Schnidde 
Wind: 0-7 erste Woche NO dann SW
Womit: Spöket schwarz, Flash Schwarz Kupfer, Fliege Grün / Schwarz
Warum: Urlaub 
Fänge:
43 / 51 er Dorsch auf Fliege. Unzählige Minidorsche sowohl auf Fliege als auch auf Blech. Wunderschöne Sonnen Auf / Untergänge konnte ich wie immer bestaunen. Tolles Wasser und aufregende momente. Springende Mefos beobachten oder Krabben die sich auf meinen Watstiefeln duelierten.

Leider kein Kontakt mit Silber ;( und nu sind auch noch 2 Wochen Urlaub um... das leben ist hart! Auf ein neues im November


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: Heute 06.30-12.00
Wo: Als DK
Womit: Fliege (Red tag und Garnele in pink)
Wer: Noch einer und ich!
Was: ca 60cm mit farbe und ca35cm mit ohne Farbe beide zurück!!!!!!!
Was noch: noch 4 Fischkontakte ohne Happy End!
Wasser: Naß,warm und trüb 
Wind: Von vorne rechts(******* zu werfen aber gut für Fisch!)
Warum: Weil ich es liebe

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Seatrout

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: Heute 17.30-19.00
Wo: Dänisch Nienhof
Womit: Thor 18gr. r/s
Wer: Ich und sieben andere waren auf der Strecke
Was: ca 55 ohne farbe aber sehr gut im futter
Was noch: 3 mal biss und ein Horni
Wasser: leicht trüb und gut Kraut
Wind: w 3-4
Warum: macht halt einfach spaß und der erfolg is lecker

beste grüße


bild kommt noch,find gerade das kabel nich


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri an die Fänger !!!


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

na das hört sich doch mal gut an #6petri heil den fängern #6
lg andre


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

petri an alle fänger#6 
samstag gehts wieder los :vik:


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



stefan08 schrieb:


> petri an alle fänger#6
> samstag gehts wieder los :vik:


 

petri auch von mir #6 und dir viel glück am samstag mit der neuen peitsche :q:q:q


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri den Fängern,

Samstag bis Freitag in Dk, ANgelfreizeit, beim letzten Mal im Herbst da, hatte ich 7 Mefos|supergri


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Moin!
Komme gerade aus DK(Als). Hatte gestern 20 min nach Ankunft einen richtig fetten Brummer dran für ca 3-4 sek und dann bis heute Mittag nichts Zählbares mehr. Das kommt warscheinlich daher das meine Knie vom verlorenen Fisch noch gezittert haben und so all die anderen Forellrn verscheucht wurden.|rolleyes
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri Sebastian. Hier im AB darfst du deine Fangberichte formulieren wie du es möchtest.


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Petri Sebastian. Hier im AB darfst du deine Fangberichte formulieren wie du es möchtest.



#6|muahah:|good:


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Petri Sebastian. Hier im AB darfst du deine Fangberichte formulieren wie du es möchtest.


ich lach mich schlapp :q:q aber wo er recht hat hat er recht 
leute gleich gehts los bericht folgt heut abend :vik:lg andre


----------



## kaizr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

ich wünsch euch viel Erfolg. Im Moment habe ich einfach keine Zeit zum Angeln (&/"!()&$="!§/"!§!"$"!$"$ |gr:


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Fangmeldung von heute 3.10.09 wsh
wer? ich und die xbone(andre) papa und der ossi 
wind? erst süd dan süd-west 5-7
was? ich eine 65cm leicht braun (schwimmt wieder!!!) aber ein hammer geiler drill mit meiner neuen fliegenpeitsche 
der ossi hat auch eine mitte 60er gefangen 
papa ein 30cm dorsch (schwimmt auch wieder) 
mit was? ich mit pattegrissen (pink) geht immer:q
ossi (pink)-bomber mit spiromontage 
papa snap rot-schwarz 30g
ein geiler lustiger tag! und andere am strand haben auch gefangen:vik:  es lohnt sich auch mal bei richtigen scheiß wetter an die küste zu ballern:vik:
nicht nur bei schön wetter #h also los Männer an die Küste #6  und petri


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hi, Stefan08!
Welche Küste wart ihr denn! 
Wir waren Gestern Abend zu 2 in M.V. bei Barendorf und hatten ausschliesslich kleine Dorsche. Die größten waren so 41cm. Also wieder ab ins Wasser damit.
Bis denn, Marco


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo leute 
SCHEISS WETTER IST MEERFORELLEN WETTER :vik:glaubt ihr nicht 
denn gucks du hier :g
fisch 1 fisch 2 und fisch 3 und fisch 4 
:q:q:q der ossi hat heute richtig zugeschlagen #6ich habe leider 4 fische verloren #q 2 auf fliege und 2 auf blech
sie sind da :vik:
lg andre


----------



## troutmaster69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo leute
> SCHEISS WETTER IST MEERFORELLEN WETTER :vik:



Petri Heil, was für eine Strecke!? #r

Da kribbelt´s aber in den Fingern


----------



## kaizr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

petri heil !:vik:


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri !!!


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hey.. Petri auch von  Schöne Fische


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri Jungs
Da kribbelst mir auch in den Fingern.
Scheint ja jetzt gut loszugehen. #6


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

...ja, dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen! Petri Boys!!

Nächstes Wochenende bin ich endlich auch mal wieder in heimischen Gefilden, dann muss ich auch ma wieder los!


Gruß,

Felix


----------



## saeboe

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hey Andre!

Die Bilder sind ja klasse geworden. 
Der Tag hat richtig Spass gemacht.
Nochmals vielen Dank, daß Ihr mich überredet habt bis in den Abend hinein zu fischen......


----------



## finnson

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

moin moin,
war heut 2 stunden an der kieler förde...
ergebnis:  schöne blanke mefo´s
eine 75 cm und die andere 40 !
durften beide wieder schwimmen
der drill war einfach zu schön...

köder war ein thor in 21 gramm blau silber


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

petri heil zu den fischen #6lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



saeboe schrieb:


> Hey Andre!
> 
> Die Bilder sind ja klasse geworden.
> Der Tag hat richtig Spass gemacht.
> Nochmals vielen Dank, daß Ihr mich überredet habt bis in den Abend hinein zu fischen......


 na du 
ja fande den abend auch hat richtig spaß gebracht #6das schreit nach wiederholung  samstag was hast du denn vor  lg andre


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Andre hast du auch schon wieder langeweile ? ich will Angeln !!!!#:


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> na du
> ja fande den abend auch hat richtig spaß gebracht #6das schreit nach wiederholung  samstag was hast du denn vor  lg andre


dat seh ich auch so immer druff auf die silberbarren#6war ein richtig geiler tag .auch wenn er so mies angefangen hat


----------



## venni-kisdorf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin moin, 

Glückwunsch an alle Fänger, wie ich sehe ist die Diesjährige Mefo Herbstsaison voll im gange. Da ich nun endlich wieder Mobil bin werde ich am kommenden Wochenende angreifen und versuchen einen schönen Silberbarren ans Band zu bekommen. 

Allen Petri Heil und schöne Tage am Wasser 

Sollte sich bei mir Erfolg einstellen werde ich es hier auch berichten .

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## stan von eden

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Moin,
ich hatte gestern abend mal frei und bin dann für zwei stunden nach bliesdorf zur treppe. als es dunkel wurde gab es keine fünf meter vor mir nen wasserknall und meine rute bog sich ins wasser. ich wollte gerade das blech aus dem wasser heben, da es dunkel war, hatte ich ne kopflampe auf, denn die springerfliege verfängt sich gern im ersten rutenring wenn ich zu weit drehe.
es gab nen kurzen rriiinggg in der bremse, und dann kam mir der silber/schwarze hansen direkt an die birne geflogen, zum glück hab ich keine drillinge dran!!! er war zum heulen, offensichtlich war die bremse zu fest!!!#q  also wenn jemand ne rot/schwarze fliege mitfängt, lasst sie fliegen... zum krönenden abschluss hat sich einer meiner hunde im dunkeln an der treppe noch eine klaue ausgerissen, und blutete so stark, das ich noch zum tierarzt nachts musste#d

wenn es so für mich anfangt dies jahr, bin ich mal gespannt:c

gruss andi


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

So, Leute!
Das Wetter stimmt. Der Wind ist gut. Ich werde jetzt ans Wasser fahren und mal schauen, was so rausgeht. Die Meldungen hier lassen ja einiges hoffen. Ich werde meinen Erfolg oder Misserfolg auf jeden Fall kundtun.
Bis denn, Marco


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

viel glück und lass was hören alter:g


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin, Leute!
Leider habe ich keinen Erfolg zu vermelden. Die Trutten wollten Gestern wohl doch nicht. Na ja, ich bleibe auf jeden Fall dran und werde spätestens am WE wieder los. Habt ihr mehr Erfolg gehabt?
Schönen Tag noch, Marco #h


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Moin!
Schön das immer mehr Fische gemeldet werden!! Petri!

Ich war gestern mal wieder DK!
Hatte 6 Forellen 3mal U 40  1mal Ü 50 braun 1mal Ü 60 braun und einen Absteiger Ü 60(sehr früh dran wie ich finde). 
Alle Fische haben innerhalb von eine Stunde gebissen dann war der Spuk vorbei.
Habe mit einer grauen Garnele und einer kleinen Allesimitation in Pink als Springer gefischt.

Schöne Grüße und TL

Sebastian


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



bamse34 schrieb:


> und einen Absteiger Ü 60(sehr früh dran wie ich finde).




Dann ist der Weihnachten wieder fett & Silbern!

Petri zur Strecke!

RM


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@bamse34

*PETRI aber schöne strecke:m*


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo sebastian 
geile strecke PETRI HEIL DAZU |wavey:LG ANDRE


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin!
Ich war gestern wieder los mit einen Kumpel. Waren am B.U. von 17:00 bis 21:00 Uhr. Ausser Dorsche bis 43cm ist aber leider nichts rausgekommen. Das wars erstmal wieder. Neue Meldungen gibt es dann am Wochenende.
Tschüss, Marco


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ja, aber voher werde ich morgen früh hier ne silberblanke Achtziger reinstellen Se weiss nur noch nichts von Ihrem Glück


----------



## tomjoe3776

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ich war letzten  Samstag und Sonntag in Stohl unterwegs. Habe jeweils eine Mefo um die 50 gefangen. Als Köder waren kupfer-grüne Blinker erfolgreich.

Grüße


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Morgen Mittag gehts bis Sonntag Mittag ab nach Fehmarn...

Schön Morgen Nachmittag/Abend an die Ostküste und Sonntags ganz ganz früh am Morgen an die Nordküste!!!


----------



## moerty

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hi,
erstmal Petri an ale Fänger.
Ich war heute an der Femarsund Brücke,
leider ohne erfolg.
Ich hoffe nächstes mal wirds besser:m


----------



## Jacky Fan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Auch von mir ein fettes *Petry*

Werde mal meine Blinker und Wobbler am Wochenende im Flensburger Raum
baden schicken.


----------



## armyn

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo Leute!
Gibts denn eigendlich dieses Jahr wieder ein Boardi Meerforellentreffen? Letztes Jahr wars ja auf Fehmarn. Kann jemand was dazu sagen, wäre nich schlecht. Ich bin noch auf Reviersuche über die Feiertage und somit kann man das ev. verbinden.
bis denne


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Ja, aber voher werde ich morgen früh hier ne silberblanke Achtziger reinstellen Se weiss nur noch nichts von Ihrem Glück


 ey :r die 80cm gehört mir ich hole die morgen  viel glück mein süsser 
wir telefonieren morgen oki doki lg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Genau! Denn das heisst, einer von uns beiden hat was gefangen...oder halt beide. Gehst mit den dichten Fischern nach Fehmarn?

Petri jedenfalls allen Süchtigen am WE


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@Armyn: Schaust du hier : 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=165423


----------



## Flala - Flifi

*Kurztrip Fünen, Enebærodde*

Moin!
Mit ein paar Tagen Verzögerung wegen schlechten Wetters und Terassenbau bin ich Dienstag, 6.10. doch noch zu meinem geplanten Trip nach Fünen aufgebrochen. Mein Ziel dort war die Landzunge Enebærodde im Norden der Insel um mit der Fliegenrute den Mefos nachzustellen. Diese Landzunge grenzt den Odensefjord von der offenen See ab. An der Spitze ist die schmale (naja, es sind immerhin noch gut 400 Meter) Durchfahrt in den Fjord mit tiefem Wasser und teilweise starker Strömung. Diese Spitze gilt als einer der besten Meerforellenplätze auf Fünen.

Einziger Haken an der Sache: die Halbinsel ist Naturschutzgebiet, also müssen die etwa 7 km vom Parkplatz in Hasmark Strand zur Spitze zu Fuß oder per Rad zurückgelegt werden. Ich hatte mich zum Wandern entschlossen.

Am Dienstag kam ich gegen 17.30 am Parkplatz an. Der Wind kam mit etwa 4 Stärken aus Süd. Um die letzten hellen Stunden des Tages noch zu nutzen, ging ich nur bis auf den Damm (Drejet), dort sind auch schon einige fischträchtige Abschnitte. Bis etwa 21.00 Uhr fischte ich, wegen des Windes von rechts hinten rückwärts werfend und leider erfolglos, einen kleinen steinigen Strandabschnitt durch.

Nach einer gemütlichen Nacht im "Golfhotel" (Golf 3 Variant) machte ich mich im Morgengrauen fertig und startete, als der nächtliche Dauerregen endlich aufgehört hatte, gegen halb acht Richtung Landspitze. Der Wind hatte auf West gedreht und wehte immer noch etwa mit Stärke 3-4. Dadurch hatte die Seeseite eine angenehme Welle, das Wasser war ganz leicht angetrübt, der Himmel war noch bedeckt.

Etwa auf halber Strecke, am "Martinegård", legte ich die erste Pause ein, um einen kleinen Strandabschnitt abzufischen. Nur 20 Minuten später, ich hatte gerade die Fliege gewechselt, konnte ich eine blnke 49er Meerforelle erbeuten. Die Erfolgsfliege war eine klassische Magnus Größe 6. Nachdem ich noch ein halbes Stündchen weiter gefischt hatte, machte ich mich auf den weiteren Weg zur Landspitze.

Dort angekommen, wechselte ich (den hilfreichen Infos einiger Boardies sei Dank) auf eine recht fix sinkende klare Intermediaschnur und begann die Strecke an der Durchfahrt abzufischen. Und während meine Frau zu Hause mit anhaltendem Starkregen zu kämpfen hatte, stand ich ein paar hundert Kilometer weiter nördlich in strahlendstem Sonnenschein. 

Außer mir waren noch drei andere Fliegenfischer an der Strecke unterwegs, ohne dass man sich dabei jedoch auf die Füße trat. Es herrschte eine starke Strömung Richtung Fjord, das Wasser war klar und man konnte nach wenigen Metern keinen Grund mehr erkennen, nur blaugrüne Tiefe. Etwa drei Stunden habe ich dort gefischt, konnte aber in der Zeit keine Kontakte verbuchen. Auch die anderen Kollegen fingen soweit ich sehen konnte nix.

Also kurz Mittagsschlaf auf der Wiese und dann wieder Richtung Erfolgstelle vom Morgen. Dort hatte sich allerdings aufgrund des etwas kräftiger gewordenen Windes und der stärkeren Welle das Wasser jetzt teilweise heftig eingetrübt. Nach etwa einer weiteren Stunde erfolglosen Fischens bin ich dann zurück zum Auto und nach Flyvesande rübergefahren. Auf dem Weg dorthin lief ständig Bindematerial in Form von massenweise Fasanen auf der Straße herum.

In Flyvesande war das Wasser auch sehr trüb, aber der Wind ließ inzwischen nach. Daher bin ich wieder zurück nach Hasmark Strand und befischte rund um die Abenddämmerung die gleiche Stelle wie am Vorabend. Dabei konnte ich immerhin einen Nachläufer verbuchen und zwei Schweinswale weit draußen entlangziehen sehen.

Auch der nächste Morgen brachte bei ziemlichem Ententeich keine weiteren Fische und so machte ich mich bereits am späten Vormittag wieder auf den Heimweg.

Fazit: Die Halbinsel Enebærodde ist ein klasse Revier mit viel Platz, wenn man seine Ruhe beim Fischen haben will. Die Spitze ist ein einzigartiger Platz, wobei ich Schwierigkeiten hatte, mich auf die ungewohnten Verhältnisse dort einzustellen.

*Technische Daten in der Übersicht:*
*Wer:* ich
*Wo:* Fünen, Enebærodde
*Wetter:* HBW
*Wind:* Süd bis West, 1 -4
*Wasser:* war auch da
*Was:* 1 Mefo, 49cm
*Womit:* 6er Magnus (grau)
*Warum:* Weil dat to un to scheun is!

Gruß und einen heißen Herbst!

Martin#h


----------



## venni-kisdorf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

so nun bin auch wieder zurück von Als Wetter war super zum werfen mit der Fliege, leichter wind fast ruhiges wasser Sternen Klarerhimmel und Links und rechts Von mir und meinem kollegen kamen die Mefo´s  an die Oberfläche.

Begonnen zu Angeln hatten wir gegen 22.00uhr nach gefühlten 20 min konnte mein kollege auf Spöket nen kontakt verbuchen leider lies sie wieder los.
Das gleiche passierte noch 3 mal, jedes mal blieb es nur bei einem kurzen Anfasser und weg war sie.

Kurz bevor wir abbrechen wollten so gegen 0.00uhr sah ich eine Mefo im Knietiefen wasser, gerade mal ca 3m vom Ufer weg, an die Oberfläche kommen, also schnell die Cigarre in richtung Fisch gebracht nach kurzem einstrippen sprang sie mit Fliege mir entgegen dies hatte ich nun nicht erwartet und habs leider versaut also blieb es ohne Fisch.

Fazit: 
Super Wetter, Fische waren reichlich da, leider nichts verwandeln können, Trotzdem Spaß gehabt,  Sonntag geht´s wieder los.


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Man man man,da haben wir uns ja mal wieder geiles Angelwetter ausgesucht...

Egal, hoffentlich werden wir mit n paar schönen Trutten und Leos belohnt!!!
Bericht kommt morgen Nachmittag!!!


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: Samstag Morgen 1h vor und nach Sonnenaufgang
Wo: E-Bay
Wer: Reverend Mefo
Wind:mit ordentlich Welle voll inner Fresse rein
Womit: Möre Silda 15g
Wie Groß:55cm mit gepunkteter Schwanzflosse
Warum:Weil ich endlich mal wieder los gekommen bin und die letzte Trutte schon 2 Wochen zurück lag

Liebe Gemeinde,

Nicht das Wort zum Sonntag, sonder zum Samstag gibt es heute zu vermelden, da ich nachher noch auf eine Hochzeit muss und mich morgen früh wohl so fühlen werde wie die ganzen Hamburger neulich, als der FCB an der Alster ne Packung kassiert hat.
So konnte ich bei viel Wind und Welle erstmal biologisch weiterbilden, indem ich die komplette heimische Seetangflora häppchen- bis haufenweise in wechselnden Abständen präsentiert bekam. Die Suppe war am Ufer grau in grau und dahinter ganz okay. Typischens Mefo-Wetter eigentlich. Erstmal passierte jedoch gar nichts, nichtmal ein Dörschlein oder Gröni wollte sich blicken lassen. Dann, wie so oft, war plötzlich unverhofft die Rute krumm, sogar direkt vor meinen Füßen an der Dreckkante.
Der Fisch nahm aber erstmal ein wenig Schnur und legte ein paar Salti hin. Doch dieses mal hielt der Haken, und ich konnte bald eine blanke 55er in Empfang nehmen. Seltsamerweise war der Schwanz durchgepunktet, was ja eigentlich für eine Steelhead spricht. Wie eine solche sah mir der Fisch aber überhaupt nicht aus. Gibt das da eigentlich Hybriden? Was machen die Refos denn eigentlich zur Paarungszeit mit Ihrer neu gewonnenen Freizeit?

Ein etwas verwirrter

Reverend Mefo


----------



## Köderwerfer

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin,

Petri an den Reverent.

Wann: Samstag 10-11.30
Wo: Übern Sund rüber, dann  oben beim FKK Strand 
Wer: Ich
Wind: Ostseite war nicht so gemütlich Bft 5 aus Ost
Wasser: leicht trüb
Womit: Hansen Flash 16g rot/schwarz
Wie Groß: drei mal ca 30cm, ein mal ca 25 cm
Warum:Weil an der Elbe zur Zeit die Schneider rumlaufen und Mefo angeln einfach besser ist.

Also gestern Abend Ostseite 5 kleine Dorsche released.
Heut morgen dort noch mal probiert. War mir zu viel Kraut, Wind und Wellen.
Auf der Westseite war's dann gleich viel entspannter. Hab aber eigentlich nicht so recht Hoffnung gehabt.
Erst ganz oben versucht. Da war aber so eine Seiten Strömung :v, bin dann etwa 800 meter weiter nach Süden. Dort gab es auch noch etwas Welle und leichte Strömung. Optimal für Fisch und Angler.
Drei mal ca 30cm und ein mal ca 25 cm, innerhalb 1 1/2 Stunden. War wohl ein Kindergarten.
Die Erzieherin hat sich aber nicht blicken lassen. |rolleyes Die Kiddys hab ich natürlich behutsam zurückgesetzt.

Gruß Köderwerfer


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

sauber #6 petri


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin!
Erstmal Petri den Fängern und Nichtfängern.
@Reverent Ich habe auch schon Mefos mit diesen Punkten auf der Schwanzflosse gefangen und es gab mal eine Rekordmefo(ich glaube der aktuelle deutsche Rekord aus Rügen) bei der sind aufgrund dieser Punkte hier im Board und anderswo die Wellen recht hochgeschlagen("Das ist doch ne Refo/Steelhead).
Ich weiß auch nicht woher die Punkte stammen aber ich habe sie öfter gesehen.

Ich war übrigens gestern bis heute in DK. Ich hatte 6 Mefos ca 20cm-ca 40cm alles zurück.
Nebenbei hatte ich etliche Dorsche von 20cm-48cm, von denen habe ich die 4 Größten für meine Fischsuppe eingepackt.Lecker!!!
Die Dorsche haben wie von Sinnen, am hellichten Tag, in absoluter Strandnähe, teilweise in 40 cm Wassertiefe, 4m vom Ufer gebissen. Wir habe Schwärme von Dorschen jagen gesehen wie Forellen. Das Wasser hat gekocht. Das war der Hammer. Ich habe Bisse auf die Fliege bekommen bei denen sind die Dorsche wie Forellen durch die Oberfläche gepflügt. Ich bin immernoch total begeistert.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

auch dir ein dickes petri


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo leute 
heute zu 2 an der küste gewesen  gefangen haben wir 5 mefos :m
und 4 dorsche 
die mefos sollten mal lieber nicht unter der sonnenbank gehen #q#q alle angestaubt 
das hieß klapps auffen arsch und tschüß  die dorsche werden auch  langsam größer  alle anfang 30 bis anfang 40 
wir hatten ein geiles wetter :g bis mein kolllege noch kamm #q regen regen regen :vkai ich hoffe du konntes noch eine verhaften 
lg andre 
hier mal was ganz anderes :geinfach geil der sonnenaufgang 
lg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Schönes Ding Andre! Petri!

Wieder auf Pink Garnele?


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moisen...

Wir sind auch wieder zurück von der Insel.

Diesmal hats der Wettergott echt nicht gut mit uns gemeint.
Als wir gestern um 13Uhr auf Fehmarn angekommen sind,sind wir erstmal locker was essen gegangen und haben uns dann gegen 15Uhr auf nach Staberhuk gemacht,weil wir in der Abenddämmerung ein paar Dorsche blinkern wollten.Leider war da fischen nicht möglich,weil der Wind viel zu doll war und die Wellen zu hoch,uns kamen auch ein paar Brandungsangler entgegen die auch nicht fischen konnten.
Dann sind wir nach Teichhof gefahren,aber auch dort war ein kontrolliertes fischen leider nicht möglich,zu viel Welle und Seitenwind.
Schon richtig gut angenervt sind wir dann weiter nach Wallnau gefahren,wo wir von 17-21Uhr gefischt haben.Gleich in der ersten halben Stunde konnte der Baron 2 und ich 1 vielleicht gerade massige bzw. untermassige,die natürlich wieder zurück gingen,auf nen weiß/grünen 22g Stripper fangen.Danach hatten wir noch ein paar Bisse,die wir aber alle nicht verwerten konnten.
Da der Wind dann etwas nachgelassen hatte,sind wir nach ner kurzen Pause nochmal gegen 22Uhr nach Altenteil gefahren ,in der Hoffnung doch noch ein paar Dorsche zu fangen.Das taten wir auch,aber leider waren auch die alle aus der Kinderstube.
Gegen 24Uhr entschieden wir uns bis 6Uhr zu Schlafen und dann nochmal in Teichhof anzugreifen.
Dort haben wir dann heute Morgen von 6Uhr30- 9Uhr ohne jeglichen Biss gefischt,da der Wind aber so gut wie völlig weg war,haben wir uns entschieden nochmal nach Staberhuk zu fahren.Dort haben wir dann noch ca. 2 Stunden ohne Erfolg gefischt,bis wir schließlich die Schnauze voll hatten und wieder gen Hamburg gefahren sind!!!
Es hat zwar mal wieder Spass gemacht,an der Ostsee zu fischen, aber das Wetter hat diesmal leider echt nicht mitgespielt und das ganze hin und her Gefahre hat auch genervt,aber egal nächstes Mal wirds bestimmt besser...:g


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Achja,PETRI an alle Fänger!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## venni-kisdorf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Bin nun wieder zurück.

Wann: Heute 11.00- 15.30Uhr
Wo:  DK (Als)
Wind: Ententeich gegen 14.00uhr sehr leichter wind.
Womit: Fliege 
Gefangen:  #c  Glatte Null Nummer  #c


Super Wetter glattes Wasser und sehr klar. Einen nicht verwertbaren Biss auf  die Pattegriesen  gehabt sonnst nur Wurftraining gemacht.

Konnte auch keinen Fisch sehen bzw. es ist nichts gesprungen.

Naja Am Dienstag gehts wieder los.

Petri Heil an alle Fänger.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo leute 
heute der 2 bericht 
es war reichlich fisch da #6heute konnte ich 2 überlisten |supergri
60cm braun #q dafür aber wunderschön :k mit ein knutscher auffen leichhaken schnell zurück in wasser 
nach  einer std endlich was für die pfanne und so sollen sie aussehen :g
lg andre 
petri heil den fängern 





|wavey:


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Nicht schlecht!!!


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wunderschöner Fisch, Andre!

Fettes Petri!:m


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri Andre geil weiter so :m


----------



## Patty

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Erst mal ein dickes Petri allen Fängern!

Von mir auch ein kurzer Bericht von Fünen. 

Zeit: 05.10. bis 10.10.
Wann: Jeweils 1 Stunde vor bis 2 Stunden nach Sonnenaufgang und 1 Stunde vor bis 2 Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang.(Mehr war leider nicht drin, "Frauchen" hat ohnehin schon geknurrt!)  
Wo: Egebjerggard, Enebaerodde, Boegebjerg, Törresö
Womit: Thor rot/schwarz 10g, Möre silda Kupfer 10g, Stripper weiß 10g, Stripper schwarz 10g, jeweils mit Springerfliege (Garnelenimitation, Fischimitation)
Was: 2 Mefos 46 und 48cm, 3 Mefos u 40 (alle durften wieder schwimmen) 

War mein erster Angelausflug nach Fünen und schreit dringend nach Wiederholung! Ich hatte Fischkontakt ohne Ende, immer wieder ist die Springerfliege hart atakiert worden, leider konnte ich die vielen Bisse nicht verwerten. *Jetzt habe ich eine große Bitte an Euch!*
Die meisten Angler die ich getroffen habe waren mit der Fliegenrute unterwegs. Ich wollte mich schon immer mal mit dem Thema beschäftigen und jetzt bin ich endgültig heiß aufs "Wedeln"! Nur leider habe ich noch keinen blassen Schimmer was da alles von Nöten ist. Hab die Jungs oft am Strand beobachtet und würde es gerne lernen. Ich hoffe unter Euch findet sich jemand der einem absoluten Anfänger, die nötigen Tips für Erstausrüstung und hoffentlich auch einen praktischen Einführungskurs am Wasser gibt. Also wer hat Lust mich in Wurftechnik und die Geheimnisse des Fliegenfischens einzuweihen?

Petri Patty


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Kurztrip Fünen, Enebærodde*

*Wer:* ich
*Wo:* Ebeltoft, Djursland
*Wetter:* bescheiden stürmisch
*Wind:* minimal 5 maximal 12
*Wasser:* jede Menge
*Was:* 10 Mefos 40-55cm
*Womit:* Sölvpilen
*Warum:* Weils besser ist.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Patty schrieb:


> Erst mal ein dickes Petri allen Fängern!
> 
> Von mir auch ein kurzer Bericht von Fünen.
> 
> Zeit: 05.10. bis 10.10.
> Wann: Jeweils 1 Stunde vor bis 2 Stunden nach Sonnenaufgang und 1 Stunde vor bis 2 Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang.(Mehr war leider nicht drin, "Frauchen" hat ohnehin schon geknurrt!)
> Wo: Egebjerggard, Enebaerodde, Boegebjerg, Törresö
> Womit: Thor rot/schwarz 10g, Möre silda Kupfer 10g, Stripper weiß 10g, Stripper schwarz 10g, jeweils mit Springerfliege (Garnelenimitation, Fischimitation)
> Was: 2 Mefos 46 und 48cm, 3 Mefos u 40 (alle durften wieder schwimmen)
> 
> War mein erster Angelausflug nach Fünen und schreit dringend nach Wiederholung! Ich hatte Fischkontakt ohne Ende, immer wieder ist die Springerfliege hart atakiert worden, leider konnte ich die vielen Bisse nicht verwerten. *Jetzt habe ich eine große Bitte an Euch!*
> Die meisten Angler die ich getroffen habe waren mit der Fliegenrute unterwegs. Ich wollte mich schon immer mal mit dem Thema beschäftigen und jetzt bin ich endgültig heiß aufs "Wedeln"! Nur leider habe ich noch keinen blassen Schimmer was da alles von Nöten ist. Hab die Jungs oft am Strand beobachtet und würde es gerne lernen. Ich hoffe unter Euch findet sich jemand der einem absoluten Anfänger, die nötigen Tips für Erstausrüstung und hoffentlich auch einen praktischen Einführungskurs am Wasser gibt. Also wer hat Lust mich in Wurftechnik und die Geheimnisse des Fliegenfischens einzuweihen?
> 
> Petri Patty


 hallo erst mal ein fettes petri  komisch das sie alle ne fliegenrute wollen 
das ist schon was geiles :lund wenn du erst mal ein knüppel hast 
und ein fisch damit fängst:g bist du  für dein ganzen leben versaut 
spare schon mal geld es kommen viellllllllllle sachen auf dich zu 
|wavey:lg andre


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Patty schrieb:


> Erst mal ein dickes Petri allen Fängern!
> 
> Von mir auch ein kurzer Bericht von Fünen.
> 
> Zeit: 05.10. bis 10.10.
> Wann: Jeweils 1 Stunde vor bis 2 Stunden nach Sonnenaufgang und 1 Stunde vor bis 2 Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang.(Mehr war leider nicht drin, "Frauchen" hat ohnehin schon geknurrt!)
> Wo: Egebjerggard, Enebaerodde, Boegebjerg, Törresö
> Womit: Thor rot/schwarz 10g, Möre silda Kupfer 10g, Stripper weiß 10g, Stripper schwarz 10g, jeweils mit Springerfliege (Garnelenimitation, Fischimitation)
> Was: 2 Mefos 46 und 48cm, 3 Mefos u 40 (alle durften wieder schwimmen)
> 
> War mein erster Angelausflug nach Fünen und schreit dringend nach Wiederholung! Ich hatte Fischkontakt ohne Ende, immer wieder ist die Springerfliege hart atakiert worden, leider konnte ich die vielen Bisse nicht verwerten. *Jetzt habe ich eine große Bitte an Euch!*
> Die meisten Angler die ich getroffen habe waren mit der Fliegenrute unterwegs. Ich wollte mich schon immer mal mit dem Thema beschäftigen und jetzt bin ich endgültig heiß aufs "Wedeln"! Nur leider habe ich noch keinen blassen Schimmer was da alles von Nöten ist. Hab die Jungs oft am Strand beobachtet und würde es gerne lernen. Ich hoffe unter Euch findet sich jemand der einem absoluten Anfänger, die nötigen Tips für Erstausrüstung und hoffentlich auch einen praktischen Einführungskurs am Wasser gibt. Also wer hat Lust mich in Wurftechnik und die Geheimnisse des Fliegenfischens einzuweihen?
> 
> Petri Patty


 
Hallo Patty
Ja Fliegenfischen ist schon was geiles 
Auch wenn man nix fängt ( Insider )
Wenn Du es lernen möchtest,kannst Du ab nächstes Jahr in den Jacobipark kommen dort treffen wir uns 1x Wöchentlich.
Es jibt auch ein Tread unter Fliegenfischen.


----------



## Maok

*AW: Kurztrip Fünen, Enebærodde*



sundvogel schrieb:


> *Wer:* ich
> *Wo:* Ebeltoft, Djursland
> *Wetter:* bescheiden stürmisch
> *Wind:* minimal 5 maximal 12
> *Wasser:* jede Menge
> *Was:* 10 Mefos 40-55cm
> *Womit:* Sölvpilen
> *Warum:* Weils besser ist.



Dickes Petri, Uli! :m


----------



## Aalsucher

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Abenraa Bucht

*Wer:* Stefan und ich
*Wo:* Felstedskov
*Wetter:* Morgens bewölkt.mittags bewölkt 
*Wind:* 3-4Bft
*Wasser:* gemessen 13,2 Grad
*Was:* ein paar kleine Leö's eine 65er und eine 60er beide gefärbt,und released
*Womit:* Dorsch mit Belly und Zocker, Mefo's mit Boss Blinker
*Warum*                                                 :Weil wir heute einfach mal wieder dran waren


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo erst mal ein fettes petri  komisch das sie alle ne fliegenrute wollen
> das ist schon was geiles :lund wenn du erst mal ein knüppel hast
> und ein fisch damit fängst:g bist du  für dein ganzen leben versaut
> |wavey:lg andre


Jaaaaaaaaa das kann ich nur bestätigen bis sommer letzten jahres 100% spinnfischer ,jetzt 80%iger Fliegenfischer:vik:


----------



## Skorpion

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri an alle Fänger. Ist ja einiges rausgekommen in den letzten Tagen. #6

@ Bone
Schöne Färbung 

@ Uli
Auch ein Petri. 10 Fische bis 55 cm ist ein Top-Ergebnis, sauber :m

@ Zacharias
schade das mit dem Wetter #t Fehrman gibt sonst fast immer was her #:
Ich fahre morgen auf die Insel. Vielleicht hab ich Glück


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo leute
> heute der 2 bericht
> es war reichlich fisch da #6heute konnte ich 2 überlisten |supergri
> 60cm braun #q dafür aber wunderschön :k mit ein knutscher auffen leichhaken schnell zurück in wasser
> nach  einer std endlich was für die pfanne und so sollen sie aussehen :g
> lg andre
> petri heil den fängern
> Anhang anzeigen 119021
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 119022
> 
> |wavey:


 
Sauber Andre,Fliege oder Blech???


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Freelander schrieb:


> Sauber Andre,Fliege oder Blech???


na mein schnuckel  beide auf blech :g und das geileste die haben beide absolut in fliegenwurf weite gebissen 10 meter endfernung 
lg andre


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ja schön, ich werde mir demnächst auch mal wieder seit langem Zeit nehmen und mal wieder an den Strand fahren.#h


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Freelander schrieb:


> Ja schön, ich werde mir demnächst auch mal wieder seit langem Zeit nehmen und mal wieder an den Strand fahren.#h


 denn sag mal bescheit übernächstes weekend bin ich wieder on tour 
lg andre


----------



## Firefox2

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ XFISHBONEX
Schöne gefärbte, anhand deiner Mütze ( Sehr guter Geschmack ) sehe ich das Du wohl aus HH kommst, wollte auch schon etliche male zu euer Wurfgelage im Jabipark kommen um mich vorzustellen aber es ist aus beruflicher sicht sehr schwer für mich.
Also würde dich gerne mal bei der Jagd begleiten, bin auch ein kleine Mefojunki und zz. 
echt am brennen.
LG
Firefox


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo firefox :g
klar können wir gerne zusammen fischen gehen  wie gesagt übernächsten samstag starte ich wieder :vik:wohin weiß ich aber noch nicht oki doki 
lg andre


----------



## Firefox2

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

JOJOJO
Freuuu


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo 
da ich keine guten nachrichten bekomme zurzeit#d kann ich dir leider erst mal nicht sagen wann ich wieder an die küste fahre :cmehr kann ich dir zurzeit auch nicht sagen oki doki ich melde mich 
lg andre


----------



## Firefox2

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

No Prob|scardie:


----------



## Robi Hobi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

|wavey:

Iss ja viel aus dem Nachbarland DK zu lesen.
Gab´s auch Fangmeldungen von Aero???|kopfkrat
Bin vom 20.10. - 25.10. da und werd, sofern es der Wettergott will, dort meine Fliege durch die Luft wirbeln. Und ab und zu mal ins Wasser fallen lassen.:q
War von Euch schon mal jemand da, der mir noch ein zwei Tipps oder Hotspots auf den Weg geben will!?
Ansonsten hoffe ich, nächste Woche Gutes berichten zu können.

|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

nur noch 4 stunden dann steh ich im wasser:vik::vik::vik:mal schauen was geht#6


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

wieder zurück mit einer dicken........??????














nullnummer:m
5:30 sehlendorf kurz ans wasser und wieder tschüss wind viel zu hart für fliege und wasser knall braun
6:20 Fehmarn altenteil-teichof die fliegenpeitsche im auto gelassen und mit der spin los ans wasser wind 2-3 nord-west
bis 8:00uhr kein kontakt und wieder weiter 8:40 Fehmarnsund zuviel kraut starke strömung bis 9:40 versucht auch nichts also noch mal kurz weissenhaus vorbeigeschaut ankunft 10:20 wasser braun und kraut ohne ende war ja klar bei nord-wind und wieder ins auto laune voll im keller also ab nach dahme ging nicht ausfahrt gesperrt und weiter nach pelzerhaken wind perfect für die fliegenpeitsche stärke 1-2 ablandig teil leicht von west und versucht und versucht aber nichts :qegal eine nullnummer hat auch was habe wieder draus gelernt und wahr an der frischen luft  viel glück den anderen und nächstes wochenende gehts wieder los petri heil und fette beute:vik:


----------



## venni-kisdorf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@Robi Hobi
Moin moin,
schau mal hier nach klick da sollten auch einige infos zu fanplätzen auf Aero sein.

Viel spaß auf Aero und ne menge Fisch.


----------



## Köderwerfer

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

*Wer:* ich
*Wo:* Bliesdorf
*Wann:* heute ca. 8.30
*Wetter:* heiter bis wolkig
*Wind:* NNO
*Wasser:* recht klar,ganz wenig Kraut
*Was:* 1 blanke 50er mit losen Schuppen
*Womit:* Blinker "_no Name_", vom Sohneman mit Nagellack aufgepeppt.
*Warum:* Nicht weil ich einen neuen Desktop Hintergrund brauche, auch nicht weil meine Frau gesagt hat "bring Fisch mit"; sondern weil es für mich die schönste Angelei ist.:l

Ja ich war gestern Abend auch erst auf der Insel. Zuerst nach Wallnau (zu viel Wind und Welle, das Wasser stand bis an den Deich). Staberhuk ging eigentlich nur hinter'm Leuchtturm. Dort war das Wasser auch nicht mehr so suppig. Zwei mal Babydorsch auf Fliege.

Na was nun? Der Wind sollte für heute etwas abflauen. Aber zu welcher Uhrzeit wusste ich auch nicht. Da meine Frau mich darum bat Fisch mitzubringen, und das mit den Mefos ja nicht immer so klappt, bin ich auf Nummer sicher gegangen und hab die Nacht auf der Seebrücke Grömitz verbracht. Dort 2 Platte und zwei Dorsche, sowie 36 legger Herbst-Heringe verhaftet.
Morgens um 6 dann zur Eisentreppe Bliesdorf. Dort mit Fliege und Blech probiert gegen 8.30 Uhr war es dann soweit. So geht nur eine MeFo in die Rute. Schöner Drill!
Gegen 10 Uhr war ich dann, glücklich und gut gelaunt, bei schönsten Wetter, auf dem Weg nach Hause.
War ein Super Wochenende auch wenn's erst nicht so aussah.


----------



## Heyck

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

#cheute 5 stunden den arm abgekurbelt in der kieler förde und an der küste leider nur kleine dorsche und einen horni!! keine mefo   ;+


----------



## Patty

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@Köderwerfer
Petri zur schönen Trutte, hab Deinen Drill aus etwas Entfernung beobachten können. Hab zu dem Zeitpunkt drei Wannen weiter südlich gestanden.

*Wann:* 06.00 Uhr bis 12.00 Uhr
*Wo:* Bliesdorf, südlich der Eisentreppe
*Wer:* TPJanssen und ich
*Womit:* Snaps rot/schwarz; Möre silda kupfer 10g; Boss Schwarz/grün 12g; Springerfliege/Garnelenimitation grau-Kupfer
*Was:* Nullnummer!! Gegen 7.00 Uhr heftiger Biss, relativ dicht am Ufer, ausstieg nach ca. 20 Sekunden, halt wieder die altbekannte Kopfschüttelkrankheit!


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo köderwerfer
erst mal petri zur forelle  aber tu mir bitte eingefallen und sag nicht das der fisch lose schuppen hatte  das ist ein leicht angestaubter fisch der leider schonzeit hat  also immer schön an die gesetze denken 
und ich wette mit dir das die schönheit leich im magen hatte 
lg andre


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Moin!
War gestern über Tag mit dem Kanu los leider ohne Erfolg!
Gestern abend dann nochmal in der KiFö mit der Fliege.
1mal ca 50 cm und mit Farbe und zweimal um die 35cm ohne Farbe.
Heute morgen dann noch eine Nullnummer drangehängt.
Im Moment ist echt viel Fisch unterwegs aber wo gibts mal was blankes für die Pfanne?
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri an die Fänger...


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri!!!!

Ich am SA 1x 50iger SILBER, 1x braun ca. 55 longline und 1x Aussteiger..


----------



## Christian D

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hey Sylverpasi, an gleicher Stelle konnte ich heute morgen punkten!


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Komme gerade wieder!

Hubertsberg 1 mal ca 55cm mit Farbe auf graue Garnele
Kifö 1 mal ca35 cm ohne Farbe auf orange Garnele


Ich will mal wieder eine für die Küche!!!

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Christian D schrieb:


> Hey Sylverpasi, an gleicher Stelle konnte ich heute morgen punkten!



Faaantastisch #6!!! Ich bin bestimmt unter der Woche auch noch für ne Feierabendmefo zu haben ! Petri :vik:


----------



## saeboe

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

War am Sa auch nochmal schnell los. 
Wo: Fehmarn
Wann: ca. 15.30 bis 18.00 Uhr
Forelle: leider nix
Dorsch: 2 x vielleicht eben maßig (ein Trauerspiel wenn man sich die Fänge vor 2/3 Jahren mal anschaut....................
Wind: bescheiden Nord 4
Wasser: ordentlich bewegt


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



saeboe schrieb:


> War am Sa auch nochmal schnell los.
> Wo: Fehmarn
> Wann: ca. 15.30 bis 18.00 Uhr
> Forelle: leider nix
> Dorsch: 2 x vielleicht eben maßig (ein Trauerspiel wenn man sich die Fänge vor 2/3 Jahren mal anschaut....................
> Wind: bescheiden Nord 4
> Wasser: ordentlich bewegt


 hallo kai  ich denke du zeigst hier ne granate  wenn meine nachrichten besser werden legen wir los mit der f peitsche :vik::vik:lg andre


----------



## Köderwerfer

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

*@ all* Petri Dank.
*@ Patty* So hast Du den Kopfschüttler von 7.00 Uhr auch mal gesehen. War doch trotz deiner Nullnummer ein super entspanntes Angeln dort, oder?
*@ xfishbonex * Also der Fisch, kam direkt aus dem Wasser (kann kein Staub dran gewesen sein). Im Magen war nur ein halb verdauter Tobi, von Laich keine Spur. Beim Ausnehmen war zu erkennen das es sich um einem Rogner handelt. Hab den Fisch gelandet, er hat sich nicht im Kescher entschuppt. Hätte ich den Fisch von der anderen Seite fotografiert hättest Du auch gesehen das die Schuppen lose waren, somit alles im grünen Bereich.#6 Fische die ich zurücksetze fotografiere ich nicht.#d

Gruß Köderwerfer


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hab den Fisch gelandet, er hat sich nicht im Kescher entschuppt. Hätte ich den Fisch von der anderen Seite fotografiert hättest Du auch gesehen das die Schuppen lose waren, somit alles im grünen Bereich.



:g hallo wollte dich nicht blöde angreifen :g wenn du das sagst was du gesehen hast :gist doch alles gut PETRI HEIL nochmal zur deiner mefo #6
lg andre


----------



## Köderwerfer

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

:m Alles gut. Man sieht sich am Wasser!:m


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Köderwerfer schrieb:


> :m Alles gut. Man sieht sich am Wasser!:m


:gwenn das eine einladung ist nehme ich sie gerne an  lg andre


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



saeboe schrieb:


> War am Sa auch nochmal schnell los.
> Wo: Fehmarn
> Wann: ca. 15.30 bis 18.00 Uhr
> Forelle: leider nix
> Dorsch: 2 x vielleicht eben maßig (ein Trauerspiel wenn man sich die Fänge vor 2/3 Jahren mal anschaut....................
> Wind: bescheiden Nord 4
> Wasser: ordentlich bewegt



Hey Kai
wundert dich das bei dem was die berufsfischerei so fabriziert|bigeyes
nichts hält ewig wenn der mensch seine finger im spiel hat ,nicht mal riesige fischbestände,da kann einem glatweg das:vkommen,immer rausnehmen ohne rücksicht auf verluste,deshalb finde ich ja auch das gezielte dickdorschangeln so bekloppt
mfg addi


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Christian D schrieb:


> Hey Sylverpasi, an gleicher Stelle konnte ich heute morgen punkten!


 
Sehr schön,da hatten die wohl Sonntag eine Fresspause eingelegt die Silberbarren.Petri.Dann muß ich ja wohl noch mal da hin.@SylverpasiDenk dran ich bin dabei.....


----------



## saeboe

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hey addy,

man sollte den dorsch komplett in Ruhe lassen für 2 Jahre, sowohl für Berufsfischer als auch für Angler.
Dann hätte der Fisch noch eine Chance.

Meerforellen haben ja auch Schonzeit. Warum es für den Dorsch noch keine Schonzeiten gibt ist mir Schleierhaft.

Ist Euch schon mal aufgefallen, daß in den Werbeprospekten
fast nur noch Dorsch im Ganzen angeboten wird?


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Freelander schrieb:


> Sehr schön,da hatten die wohl Sonntag eine Fresspause eingelegt die Silberbarren.Petri.Dann muß ich ja wohl noch mal da hin.@SylverpasiDenk dran ich bin dabei.....



Sagt Dir Unglück was??? HÖHÖHÖHÖÖÖ#h Geht los am nächsten SA!


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Moin!

Komme gerade vom Fischen aus der Kieler Förde und habe 1mal untermaßig Mefo (ca 35 cm) und einmal untermaßig Lachs (25-30cm) zu vermelden. Habe mich gerade mal durchs Netz gewühlt und bin mir sicher das es einer war!! Der Fisch kam mir am Wasser schon "anders " vor und mein Verdacht hat sich bestätigt. 
Schön mal sowas zu sehen, habe ich hier auch noch nicht erlebt!
Schöne Grüße von der Förde 
Sebastian


----------



## Derreimerle

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



bamse34 schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> Komme gerade vom Fischen aus der Kieler Förde und habe 1mal untermaßig Mefo (ca 35 cm) und einmal untermaßig Lachs (25-30cm) zu vermelden. Habe mich gerade mal durchs Netz gewühlt und bin mir sicher das es einer war!! Der Fisch kam mir am Wasser schon "anders " vor und mein Verdacht hat sich bestätigt.
> Schön mal sowas zu sehen, habe ich hier auch noch nicht erlebt!
> Schöne Grüße von der Förde
> Sebastian


 wo gehst du in die kieler Förde? bist du einer von denen die regelmäßig am hindenburgufer im wasser stehen?


----------



## kaizr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Moin,

ich war gestern in der Flensburger Förde bei Holnis unterwegs.
Ausser nasse "Eier" und arsch abfrieren ging garnichts. :v


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin, Moin!
Wir waren gestern nochmal kurz los zum Brodtener Ufer. Ausser einen kleinen Dorsch gab es dort nichts. Die Welle war zu hoch und das Wasser trübe.

Wann: 21.10 16-19:30 Uhr
Wo: B.U
Wer: Kumpel und ich
Wind: 4 aus ssw
Womit: Boss, Spöket, Silda alles
Wie Groß: Dorsch 43
Warum: Zeit

Dann hoffen nächste mal auf mehr Erfolg

So, denn


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: Heute Morgen 7:15 - 8:30 Uhr
Wo: Westliche Ostsee nahe Kiel
Wer: Ich
Wind: Fast nix, aber Restswell & Kraut im Wasser
Womit: Möre Silda Kupfer Schwatt, Möre Silda Kupfer Rot, Loke 10g, Pilgrim 7g etc...
Wie Groß: 30,37,38,39
Warum: Weil ich letztes WE nicht losgekommen bin

Moinsen Tach auch,

Wollte heute mal nach langer Zeit wieder ein Versuch mit monofiler Schnur starten und auch meine neue Polbrille testen.

Dann rappelte es in der Kiste. Erst ein Aussteiger, dann innerhalb von 1 Stunde noch 5 weitere Bisse, von denen sich einer verabschiedete und 4 silberblanke gelandet werden konnten, die allesamt Grönis waren und natürlich wieder schwimmen durften. Wenn man nun noch 3 Nachläufer dazuaddiert war da schon Action wie unterm Barschboot.

Fazit: Danke dem Team Trout für die gute Testbereitschaft. Trotz Gummiband hatte ich aber dennoch 2 Aussteiger, und die Köderführung und der Anhieb (Hänger? Fisch?) liessen den Spassfaktor doch etwas unter dem normalen Niveau liegen. Muss mal sehen, was die Zukunft bringt...

Gruß,

Reverend Mefo


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri zu den Lüdden!

Zu geil,wir haben von Donnerstag den 5.11 - Sonntag den 8.11 ein 110 Quadratmeter Haus direkt am Strand von Marienleuchte Fehmarn mitn Team gemietet!!
Schön Mefofischen und Brandungsangel direkt vor der Haustür und einmal schön mitn Kleinboot raus!!

Was will man mehr?!


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Na, das nenn ich man dicht am Fisch! Dann sehen wir ja wohl hoffentlich schöne Fangmeldungen von Euch!

Neid! :q


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ja,hoffentlich!!!:g|uhoh::g


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

na mein kleener :q
da wir ja heute telefoniert haben danke noch mal 
auch hier ein ganz fettes petri heil zur strecke 
nächstes weekend starte ich auch wieder :vik:einglück endlich wieder wasser in der hose 
lg andre


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> einglück endlich wieder wasser in der hose
> lg andre


Ich glaub da machste dann irgendwas falsch 

Petri den Fängern #6


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> na mein kleener :q
> da wir ja heute telefoniert haben danke noch mal
> auch hier ein ganz fettes petri heil zur strecke
> nächstes weekend starte ich auch wieder :vik:einglück endlich wieder wasser in der hose
> lg andre



Ich bin dabei!


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moinsen Leude,

Bin grad zurück von einer 2-stündigen Dawn Patrol mit PMOLMF Flensimann an der Küste der großen Steine. Da das Wasser über Nacht anscheinend heftig gefallen ist, musste wir an unserem ersten Spot aufgeben, da der Blasentang bis an die Wasseroberfläche reichte.

Wetter war bis auf ein bisschen Niesel 1a, und so durfte ich auch kurze Zeit später ein leider nur sehr kurzes Telefonat mit meinem Blinker aufnehmen. Dafür drillte der Flensimann kurze Zeit später eine nette mittvierzigerin ...bis kurz vor die Füße. So ist das eben. Bei mir war ab da tote Hose, aber Dirk hatte noch einen guten Nachläufer zu verbuchen. Ich bin dann so gegen 8:30 zurück zu Brötchen und Kaffee, welche ich mir gerade habe schmecken lassen

Gruß & Allen noch viel Erfolg,

River and Mefo


----------



## Berat

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Gestern (Sa, 24.10.2009) Stohl / Surendorf eine kleine (40er) Silberblanke (released) auf grün/weiß Eisele 22g vom Boot aus (3-4 m Wassertiefe). Dann an der Untiefentonne Surendorf in ca. 9m zwei ordentliche (65 + 62 cm, fett) Dorsche mitgenommen, zwei weitere große Dorsche verloren. 5 kleine Dorsche released. Habe von Bülk bis zur Untiefentonne mit zwei Ruten ca. 200 m vom Ufer entfernt geschleppt, dann nach ca 15 Driften an der Tonne musste ich zurück Richtung Bülk. Leider zu spät: Der Rückweg im Dunkeln war grausam; Wind aus Ost von vorn, hohe Welle, kein Fisch. Es waren reichlich Watangler auf der Strecke, es würde mich interessieren, ob ufernah etwas gelaufen ist...


----------



## Patty

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin,
war gestern Abend und heute Morgen auch mal wieder los,
Wann: 24.10 15.00-19:00 Uhr
          25.10. 07.00-10.00 Uhr
Wo: Brodtner Ufer
       Bliesdorf
Wer: Ich
Wind: 2-3 aus so
         2-3 aus sw
Womit: Snaps, Silda
Was: Silberblank 59cm
Warum: Weil ich süchtig bin!

Sonntag morgen in Bliesdorf war echt der Hammer. Erster Wurf, vom Land aus direkt paralell zur Steinpackung. 
Keine 2 Meter vom Ufer entfernt in ca.30cm Wassertiefe kam ein hammerharter Biss, verbunden mit einem gewaltigen Sprung. Hab mich so erschrocken das sich die Trutte gleich wieder verabschiedet hat....Danach nichts mehr!
Trotzdem ein geiles WE am Wasser.
Hab im Moment leider keine Kamera, deshalb keine Bilder.
Petri Patty


----------



## BLADER II

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Tag auch,
habe mal eine Frage an die Experten: Meerforelle oder Lachs?? Ich bin für Lachs, aber die Meinungen gehen da leider uaseinander. Was meint Ihr???


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=160753&page=15


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

|bigeyes das ist ein lachs #6lg andre


----------



## BLADER II

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Danke, so wurde meine Meinung jetzt bestätigt.:vik:


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Leute

War gestern ab dem frühen Nachmittag mit dem Pontonboot in der Mecklenburger Bucht
unterwegs , in der Dämmerung zurück an Land mit 4 fetten ( nicht |offtopic !) Dorschen
und dachte mir nach dem Verladen der Flotte , paar Würfe von der Sandbank mit Flie-
ge zum schönen Abschluß können nicht schaden ; als ich , stehend neben einem erfolglosen Spinnangler , der grade sagte , noch nie gesehen zu haben , daß auf Fliege
jemand ne Forelle gefangen habe , und Schluß machen wollte , ich "Kontakt!" rief und
mir die Leerschnur aus dem Katzenklo gerissen wurde . Fisch bemühte gleich noch die Bremse , und nach ein paar Sprüngen ( für die Brandungsangler ) landete ne fette
55er Forelle - blitzeblank - in meiner Hand , kurz an die Markierungen der Rute gehalten
und released , (wegen Schonzeit und sowieso ).
                   Bedingungen : Wind SO ablandig , Wasser klar , neblig
                                       Worauf : P. Magnus 

Yesssss ! - es geht doch noch , kann ein Tag schöner sein , Jungs ? :vik:
Keep on fishing Kraft


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

petri heil so solles sein :glg andre


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri an die Fänger!!!


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei!


 
Ich vlt.auch.


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



BLADER II schrieb:


> Tag auch,
> habe mal eine Frage an die Experten: Meerforelle oder Lachs?? Ich bin für Lachs, aber die Meinungen gehen da leider uaseinander. Was meint Ihr???
> 
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=160753&page=15



Äh, wie, was wo Ich sehe keinen Lachs ;+


----------



## Tino

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=69485

Da isser Hansen Fight.

Musst inne Alben nachschauen.


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Der mit dem Lachs ringt...Was soll sowas (Foto 1)? Vom Schulterwurf wird das Tier nicht Laichfähiger.


----------



## RaubfischAngler 2

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Der mit dem Lachs ringt...Was soll sowas (Foto 1)? Vom Schulterwurf wird das Tier nicht Laichfähiger.


    War ja keine Absicht#d


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Der mit dem Lachs ringt...Was soll sowas (Foto 1)? Vom Schulterwurf wird das Tier nicht Laichfähiger.


   |good::m.....


----------



## zandi2

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Das war eine backpfeife für den fänger.
im wasser war der fisch lammfromm und an land hat er angefangen zu kämpfen(ich war dabei )


----------



## MaikP

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin, moin
ich war mit Famillie in den Herbstferien 1 Woche auf Fünen in der Nähe von Svendborg. Meine Frau hat ein Ferienhaus direkt am Wasser gemietet. Es waren genau 5m, ja 5 Meter bis zum Wasser und bis zu einem Topplatz 25 Meter.Habe dort jeden Tag eine Mefo verhaften können.Dazu noch jede Menge Bisse und Fischverluste. An 2 anderen Stellen die ich angetestet habe ging auch was.
Gefangen habe ich dort mit kleinen Blinkern und Spiro/Fliege. Fliegenrute war schwierig da immer Wind von rechts und keinen Rückraum.
Hier noch ein Bild von einen hübschen Kerlchen der hoffentlich den Weg um die Netze zu seinem Bach gefunden hat.

Ach ja , ich war Samstag und Sonntag auf Fehmarn und Umgebung.Wie oft , nicht einen Biß gehabt.
Die zwei Dutzend Kinderdorsche die man jeden Abend fängt zähl ich nicht.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo maik p sehr schöner bock #6petri heil dazu 
lg andre


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Moin!
War heute mal wieder wedeln an der KiFö und konnte endlich mal wieder eine Silberne fangen. Sie war 53 cm lang und wirklich blitze blank. Ich hatte an gleicher Stelle 4 Bisse bis sie endlich richtig zugepackt hat. 
Fast hätte ich auf meinen Fisch verzichten müssen, denn sie ist wohl einem Fischernetz entkommen. Die Spuren waren eindeutig und selbst die Filets wiesen Blutergüsse durchs Netz auf. Hätte ich sie nicht gefangen, glaube ich nicht das sie es gepackt hätte. Aber schon erstaunlich das sie trotz solcher Verletzungen fressen.
Schöne Grüße an alle anderen und Petri allen Fängern und Nichtfängern.

Sebastian


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Fettes Petri an die Fänger , @ Maik P : is ja `ne ganz hübsche
Trutte. Soll er kräftig für Nachwuchs sorgen und paar in Richtung
MV schicken:m !

ciao , K.


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri an die Fänger,Morgen in einer Woche sind wir endlich für 4 Tage auf Fehmarn...


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo Bamse,

Petri zum Silberfisch! Ich hatte mal eine 42er mit einer heftigen offenen Kormoranschnabelwunde, und sie hat trotzdem gebissen.

Gruß,

Felix


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin!
Allen Fängern wünsche ich ein fettes Petri. Ich werde unsere Küste wohl heute Abend nochmal angreifen.
Bis denne, mit der nächsten Fischmeldung oder Keinfischmeldung
Marco


----------



## kaizr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

na dann glückwunsch zur trutte :m


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

So,

Da ich ich nicht weiß wann ich den Bericht schreib und ob überhaupt einer kommt, schreib ich einfach mal eben das Ergebnis der Angelfreizeit in DK...

3-9.10 kleine Belt...


Ich konnte 7 Mefos und einen Horni verhaften, damit wieder mal mit am meisten Fisch gehabt...

Ich hatte nur Braune, die Größte so 55cm...Leider war ich da so ziemlich alleine und haten keine Kamera dabei, also kein Foto...

Das Bild ist ne hübsche 50er, die dem Köder wahrscheinlich hinterher geschwommen ist, und dann abdrehen wollte und sich dabei den Haken in den Nacken geriisen hat...Als sie im Kescher lag, löste sich der Haken sofort und die Wunde war kaum sichtbar, ich glaube es war nur ein Haken drin...

Gefangen hab ich alles auf Hansen Flash und Fight(den Horni) und eine auf nen Stripper....


Hatte noch 4 Trutten abgeschickt, 2 davon warn wahscheinlich kleine, eine war einfach zu kurz dran, ich denk aber so ne 50-55...

Und einen Kontakt bin ich mir völlig unsicher, war irre Wiederstand, ging aber nichts in die Bremse auch immer Kopfschläge gehabt...Entweder es war n fetter Horni(hatte an gleicher Stlle den Horno gefangen) oder ne knapp Ü60er...


Der rest der Bilder kommt dann evtl. im Bericht...

Ach ja, bis auf den Horni schwimmt alles wieder, aber der Horni war einfach zu fett um ihn nicht mitzunehmen ;-)


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo!
Ich habe ja versprochen auch eine Keinfischmeldung zu posten. Das tue ich denn auch hiermit. War heute in Brodten. Wasser war trübe, hatte Ostwind um 3. Netzte hatte ich an meiner Stelle (Treppe) keine im Wasser. Geh nächste mal Sonntag los, dann aber vormittags.
Schönen Abend noch


----------



## venni-kisdorf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

So endlich wieder am Start morgen um 5 Uhr gehts los nach Als, ich hoffe das ich dann um 6 uhr im wasser stehe und am wedeln bin mal schauen was so zum vorschein kommt.

Werde dann Berichten. 

Allen Fängern ein schöne Petri Heil. 

Gruß


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



venni-kisdorf schrieb:


> So endlich wieder am Start morgen um 5 Uhr gehts los nach Als, ich hoffe das ich dann um 6 uhr im wasser stehe und am wedeln bin mal schauen was so zum vorschein kommt.
> 
> Werde dann Berichten.
> 
> Allen Fängern ein schöne Petri Heil.
> 
> Gruß


 viel glück gleich |supergriich bin ab 6uhr auf der bahn :glg andre


----------



## venni-kisdorf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

So bin wieder zurück:

Um 5 Uhr heute Morgen ging es los, schnell noch einen Kollegen eingesammelt und auf nach Als, gegen halb 7 standen wir im Wasser und konnten super in den Sonnenaufgang hineinfischen bei leichtem wind. 
Angelzeit von 6.30 uhr bis 9.30 uhr  mein Kollege konnte eine Gefärbte und eine Blanke beide so um die 30 - 40 cm  überlisten. Ich hatte mit der Fliegen-peitsche eine, ebenfalls die gleichen maße sowie etliche kurze anfasser die ich nicht verwerten konnte. Die drei Mefo´s schwimmen wieder, daher auch nur die größen schätzung, messen hätte sich nicht gelohnt das war eindeutig.
:vik::vik::vik:​ 
Alles im Allem  Super vormittag gute Bedingungen gehabt Fisch war ausreichend da, nächstes Wochenende gehts wieder Los und dann kommen die Eltern an die Schnur.

Gruß


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo 
na das hört sich doch mal gut an #6bei uns lief garnix #dmein kollege konnte heute seine erste mefo verhaften auf fliege #642cm und schön fett un silber war sie 
ich hoffe der chaot zeigt noch ein foto :q
und die anderen 3 hatten nix am bade strand :qvor 3 wochen ist mein freund baden gegangen heute ich :vund meine kamera ging denn auch gleich mal schwimmen #d das gibt ne neue von weihnachsmann :vik:lg andre 
haut raus die silber barren


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri an die Fänger !


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ebenfalls Petri!

Ich bin heute mit meinem Schwager für 1 1/2 Stündchen los, er wollte es mal auf Mefo probieren.

Fing auch gleich gut an, er landete einen 40er Dorsch und hatte einen Aussteiger bis ca. 5m vor der Rutenspitze. Die übliche Kombi Mefo-Kopfschüttelkrankheit und geflochtene Schnur #q

Dann kam meine Stunde, und ich hatte erst einen 35er Gröni, zum Glück leicht lösbar am Einzelhaken, und dann 2 fette Küstendorsche von knapp 50cm! Es gibt sie also doch noch!

Gruß,

Reverend Mefo


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri an den Reverend !!!

Noch 4 Tage dann gehts in den Teamurlaub nach Fehmarn...:g


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

na fishbone, von wegen chaot du kleiner bei 5grad aussentemperatur abbader:g
und es muß heißen :mmit fliegenrute,denn auf fliege habe ich auch schon mitm sbiro erfolgreich gefischt:vik:


----------



## Tewi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

petri zum schönen fang....


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> na fishbone, von wegen chaot du kleiner bei 5grad aussentemperatur abbader:g
> und es muß heißen :mmit fliegenrute,denn auf fliege habe ich auch schon mitm sbiro erfolgreich gefischt:vik:


 na kleiner :q denn muß du aber auch sagen 
das das meine fliege war |bigeyesdie fisch gefangen hat 
orange garnele #6mein selbs eigenbau :vik:lg andre


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

na kleiner :q denn muß du aber auch sagen 
das das meine fliege war |bigeyesdie fisch gefangen hat 
orange garnele #6mein selbs eigenbau :vik:lg andre

OK. OK. kleiner,also gefangen auf hamburger orange(garnele von fishbone)
den zweiten anfasser hatte ich auf hamburger grau(auch ne garnele von fishbone):q


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

:g na geht doch :g lg andre


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

petri Addi 69 geiler fisch #6

habe auch eine Fangmeldung von heute:vik: hatte langeweile und bin heute mittag mit meinem alten nach kiel gefahren ein paar stunden fischen und mit erfolg konnte leider nicht mit der fliege los der wind war mir doch bisschen zu stark also gings mit blech los  :q


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

schönes ding ,petri
auf jeden fall waren deine vorraussetzungen wettertechnischer art besser als unsere,wie aufm foto zu sehen ist:vik:


----------



## Effe

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: 31.10. 13.00 - 16.00 Uhr
Wo: Fehmarn
Wann: 31.10. 17.00 - 17.20 Uhr
Wo: Dahme
Wer: Ich
Wind: Fehmarn: wenig; Dahme: steife Brise
Womit: Kinetic Salty grün
Was: 3 x silberblank von 30 bis 40 cm, darum auch kein Photo
Warum: Endlich mal wieder Zeit. Das erste Mal in 2009!

Der Versuch "Nachtangeln" in Dahme hätte ich mir sparen können bei den Wellen und eisigen Wind. Aber nach 3 Fischen auf Fehmarn dachte ich, ich hätte einen Lauf...#q
Trotzdem ein schöner Tag auf der Insel #6

Gruss
Effe


----------



## henningcl

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Das war Heute Abend bei mir besser:q
Wann: 31.10. 4.00-6.00 Uhr
Wo: Weissenhaus
Wann: 31.10. 6.00-8.30 Uhr
Wo: Sierksdorf
Wann: 31.10. 16.00 - 18.00 Uhr
Wo: Sierksdorf
Wer: Ich
Wind: OST 2-3, abends 3-5
Womit: Snaps 20g silber und rot-schwarz
Was: 1 x silberblank 46cm, 2x braun ca 55cm und ca 50cm und 3 untermassige dorsche
Warum: weil ich es bin:q

Weissenhaus war schön ruhig, mangels ortkenntnisse hatte ich vom gefühl her ein schlechtes feeling und hab gewechselt.
das hat es dann auch gebracht.

In sierksdorf sind die fische da#h

grüsse
henning


----------



## osteangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

moin moin,
hab endlich mal wieder keine nullnummer zu melden.
wo : fünen 
wann : 31.10,  10.30 - 14.30uhr
warum: mal ein paar stunden urlaub von der familie im urlaub..
fisch: 4x gesilbert waren jedoch alle verdammt glitschig knapp über
         und unter mass, hab deshalb auch nix mit fotos. hatte etliche 
         nachläufer, hatte das gefühl mitten im fisch zu stehen!
fazit: ich werde wieder kommen!!

mfg oa


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



henningcl schrieb:


> Das war Heute Abend bei mir besser:q
> Wann: 31.10. 4.00-6.00 Uhr
> Wo: Weissenhaus
> Wann: 31.10. 6.00-8.30 Uhr
> Wo: Sierksdorf
> Wann: 31.10. 16.00 - 18.00 Uhr
> Wo: Sierksdorf
> Wer: Ich
> Wind: OST 2-3, abends 3-5
> Womit: Snaps 20g silber und rot-schwarz
> Was: 1 x silberblank 46cm, 2x braun ca 55cm und ca 50cm und 3 untermassige dorsche
> Warum: weil ich es bin:q
> 
> Weissenhaus war schön ruhig, mangels ortkenntnisse hatte ich vom gefühl her ein schlechtes feeling und hab gewechselt.
> das hat es dann auch gebracht.
> 
> In sierksdorf sind die fische da#h
> 
> grüsse
> henning


|kopfkrat|kopfkrat 31 .10 weissenhauss von 4uhr bis 6uhr 
                        |kopfkrat|kopfkrat 31.10 sierksdorf von 6uhr bis 8uhr30 
und jetzt die frage wie soll das denn gehen  6uhr in weissenhauss und 6uhr in sierksdorf  in der gleichen minute 2 strände befischen geil :vik:das möchte ich auch gerne mal denn spar ich sprit ohne ende 
lg andre 
petri den fängern


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



stefan08 schrieb:


> petri Addi 69 geiler fisch #6
> 
> habe auch eine Fangmeldung von heute:vik: hatte langeweile und bin heute mittag mit meinem alten nach kiel gefahren ein paar stunden fischen und mit erfolg konnte leider nicht mit der fliege los der wind war mir doch bisschen zu stark also gings mit blech los :q


 na mein süssen 
und jetzt zu dir sehr glücklich siehst du aber nicht aus :g hat die trutte dich geh ärgert :vik:und nehme nächstes mal die kippe aussen maul  bei so ein geilen fisch #6auch dir ein fettes petri heil 
und dein papa wieder abgeledert  lg andre


----------



## henningcl

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

kasper#h

das sind ca angaben, ausserdem liegen beide strände nur 15 min ausseinander.




xfishbonex schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat 31 .10 weissenhauss von 4uhr bis 6uhr
> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat 31.10 sierksdorf von 6uhr bis 8uhr30
> und jetzt die frage wie soll das denn gehen  6uhr in weissenhauss und 6uhr in sierksdorf  in der gleichen minute 2 strände befischen geil :vik:das möchte ich auch gerne mal denn spar ich sprit ohne ende
> lg andre
> petri den fängern


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@fischbone
na mein süssen 
und jetzt zu dir sehr glücklich siehst du aber nicht aus :g hat die trutte dich geh ärgert :vik:und nehme nächstes mal die kippe aussen maul bei so ein geilen fisch #6auch dir ein fettes Petri Heil 
und dein papa wieder abgeledert  lg andre 

na mein digger das mit dem nicht glücklich aussehen war weil mir arsch kalt war :g die kippe gehört dazu wie nach dem F*****  ja habe mein alten wieder abgeledert aber nächstes mal ist er wieder dran das ist meistens so #6lg stefan


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

AHHHHHHHH fast vergessen auch Petri den anderen fängern:m


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



henningcl schrieb:


> ausserdem liegen beide strände nur 15 min ausseinander.


 Mönsch Henning !! 
Da haste aber ein richtig schnelles Auto wa ? Respekt !!:q


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Mönsch Henning !!
> Da haste aber ein richtig schnelles Auto wa ? Respekt !!:q





:q|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh::q


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Achja,Petri an alle Fänger!!!


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

mensch addi du schlupf....
petri zu deiner trutte#6
da warste wieder wohl im blutrausch wa???:q
naja leider sind bei uns ja die trutten zur zeit geschont und da muss man mit der fliege ein paar andere räuber angreifen#6
beim nächsten mal bin ich auch wieder mit dabei:vik:
petri den anderen fängern


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@Stefan08: Schönes Ding!

Auch allen anderen Fängern ien Dickes Petri!

@Zacharias: Dann rockt mal die Insel und zeigt den Fischen, wie dicht Dein Team bei Ihnen steht! Von Deinen Baronen und Karauschen hört man in letzter Zeit ja nicht so viel


----------



## WickedWalleye

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: 30.10-01.11.2009
Wo: Als
Wer: Maok, Hemelinger Spezial, Wicked Walleye
Wind: 3-5 bft. Süd/Ost
Womit: Salty 12g Rot/Schwarz & Schwarz/Oliv/Silber, Stripper 12g Weiss, Soelvpilen 12g Grün-Weiss 
Was: 1x ü50cm - braun,
2x ca. 40cm, 1x ca. 35cm, 1x ca. 30cm, 1x ???winzig - alles blank,
1x Steelhead 43cm, 1x Dorsch 38cm


----------



## sunny

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wow, du weißt jetzt schon, was du am WE fängst #6. Genial, sag ich da nur .


----------



## WickedWalleye

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

oops |rotwerden ich mach das mal richtig...


----------



## finnson

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

moin moin. petri an alle fänger...

ich möchte freitag vormitag nach stohl fahren... möchte jemand mit?
fahre aus kiel dorthin!

So ab 10 Uhr!


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

geht ja voll ab mit den meefos|supergri petri euch allen


----------



## finnson

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

keiner?


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



henningcl schrieb:


> kasper#h
> 
> das sind ca angaben, ausserdem liegen beide strände nur 15 min ausseinander.



Im Leben nicht :q#d


----------



## Fliegenfischer 69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Leider keine Zeit! 

Sonst würd ich gern mal mitkommen! 

Gruß Matze


----------



## Firefox2

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin
Sonntag 01.11.09
Wo:     Fehmarn
Wann:  08.30 - 15.00 Uhr
Was:    Trutta 38 cm blank C&R
Womit: Springermücke

Div. anfasser den Tag aber nur auf Mücke nicht auf Blech (


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

AHHHHHHHH!!!!
Meine Watbüx ist im Eimer!! Jetzt warte ich auf 2 Stück die ich umgetauscht habe! Die erste kommt nächste Woche wieder, bis dahin bin ich aber vor Entzug umgekommen!!

Vom letzten Fischen kann ich noch eine Nullnummer vermelden! War gestern in der Kifö für 2 Stunden im Wsser und habe dann beschlossen aufzugeben wegen der nassen Eier!!

Schöne Grüße und bis nächste Woche

Sebastian


----------



## Skorpion

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Im Leben nicht :q#d


na, sei mal nicht so kleinig  ein paar Minuten hin oder her


----------



## finnson

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

schade matze....vielleicht nächstes mal


----------



## saeboe

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Na dann von mir auch eine Fangmeldung:
Habe am Sonntag mal eine neue Stelle ausprobiert.
Wo: Niendorf Hafeneinfahrt
Wann: 01.11.09 von ca. 15.00 bis 16.30
Womit: Shrimp Fliege
Wind: ablandig
Warum: weil Tochter Mittagsschlaf gemacht hat und ich meinen neuen Schusskopf ausprobieren wollte
Was: 1 x Mefo ca. 40 cm und blank c&r

Nach langer Zeit endlich mal wieder eine auf Fliege.


Petri an die anderen Fänger


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo kai 
petri heil zur trutte  lg andre 
wir talken noch mal diese woche


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Skorpion schrieb:


> na, sei mal nicht so kleinig  ein paar Minuten hin oder her



Hi Martin! Ich musste vor ein paar Wochen von WH nach SD und das waren weit aus mehr als nur 15 min  llllllooollllll!


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Hi Martin! Ich musste vor ein paar Wochen von WH nach SD und das waren weit aus mehr als nur 15 min llllllooollllll!


 du hast ja auch nur ein fahrrad|supergriund eiers über die dörfer lg andre


----------



## henningcl

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

ne, nur nen schnelles navi|supergri


grüsse
henning 




Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Mönsch Henning !!
> Da haste aber ein richtig schnelles Auto wa ? Respekt !!:q


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hi Leute das war bestimmt die rote Rennsemmel mit den springenden  schwarzen Gaul auf der Haube wo die Fliegenpeitsche und die Spinrute aus dem Seitenfenster geluckt hat....Damit funzt das auch in 15 Min. von WH nach SD.


----------



## Fliegenfischer 69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



finnson schrieb:


> schade matze....vielleicht nächstes mal



ja meld dich einfach mal! 
wenn du wieder los willst! 
Gruß Matze


----------



## finnson

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Fliegenfischer 69 schrieb:


> ja meld dich einfach mal!
> wenn du wieder los willst!
> Gruß Matze



ich will am dienstag gegen mittag wieder los..westwind bis 3 windstärken..das ist ganz gut:vik:


----------



## Fliegenfischer 69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Können das ja mal festhalten! 
Bin aber mit der Fliegenpeitsche unterwegs... 
Gruß


----------



## Traveangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Na dann will ich auch mal !

Wann: 6.11. 1700-1900
Wo:Brodten
Wer:Ich
Wind: leicht ablandig
Womit:[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Gladsax Wobbler[/FONT] rot/schwarz
Wie Groß:MEFO ca 65 cm leider braun (im Wasser losbekommen und schwimmen lassen ) 3 Dorsche von 30 - 40 cm , schwimmen auch wieder.
Warum:weil ich nach gefühlten 2 Mio würfen endlich mal wieder dran war( meine letzte MEFO is schon 1/2 Jahr her )  und weil ich meine neue Rute ausprobieren muste und nicht bis morgen warten konnte


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri zur fetten Trutte! Ja, so eine 65er blank im Frühjahr wäre top!

Mir ging heute "nur" ein 50er Küstendorsch an den Haken. Der Gierschlund hatte sowohl den Blinker als auch die vorgeschaltete Fyggi im Maul.

Gruß,

Reverend Mefo


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Petri zur fetten Trutte! Ja, so eine 65er blank im Frühjahr wäre top!
> 
> Mir ging heute "nur" ein 50er Küstendorsch an den Haken. Der Gierschlund hatte sowohl den Blinker als auch die vorgeschaltete Fyggi im Maul.
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Reverend Mefo


:q:q:q na mein süssen 
wann kommt den mal wieder was silbernes bei dir lg andre 
petri zum fressack


----------



## venni-kisdorf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

So noch 2 std. dann gehts mit meinem Kollegen Los an die Ostsee, mal sehen das wir diesesmal nicht nur die Kinderstube an den Haken bekommen.

Bericht kommt später wenn ich wieder zurück bin.

:vik::vik::vik:​


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Liebe Gemeinde,

Heute morgen machte ich mich mit dem Flensimann aus dem LMF auf, die Eckernförder Bucht unsicher zu machen. Und es wurde sehr spannend...

Nach dem 10. Wurf bei Dunkelheit gab es erstmal einen kleinen Anfasser, dann erstmal nichts, und als wir gerade die Stelle wechseln wollten hing plötzlich eine.

Silberblank und 38cm, einen kleinen Klaps auf den Popo und dann ab ins Wasser, Mutti holen.

Nächste Stelle wieder dasselbe Bild. Beim ca. 10. Wurf bekam ich nacheinander 2 heftige Einstiege, die aber nicht hingen blieben. Selbe Stelle nochmal angeworfen, sagte ich Flensi gerade Bescheid, als der Fisch zum dritten mal einstieg und hingen blieb. Aufgrund der Kaulquappigen Gegenwehr tippte ich zuerst auf einen Leo, es kam aber der nächste Gröni zum Vorschein. Same Procedure wie beim ersten.

Dann ein Wurf bis kurz vor Langeland, und bei der ersten Umdrehung Ruck in der Rute. Wieder Hochspannung, Stelle nochmal angeworfen, Spinnstop, Vollgas, Stop...Bingo! Muddi hing! :q

Es dauerte eine Weile, bis ich eine silberblanke Flanke von ca. 50cm Länge aufblitzen sah. Flensimann hatte seine Kamera gezückt und wollte den Kescherversuch schon ablichten, da zeigte Sie mir den Effenberg und der Blinker flog mir entgegen!  #q#q#q Aus die Maus mit der Weihnachtstrutte!

Danach sind wir wieder zurück zum Auto. Der Flensimann hatte zwar ein Mario Gomez Spiel hingelegt, aber beim letzten Mal waren die Rollen ja genau vertauscht.

Fazit: Wieder ohne Fisch nach Hause, aber es war spannend, saukalt und definitiv die richtige Entscheidung,


Gruß,

Reverend Mefo


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moinsen...

So,ich bin auch zurück von der Insel.

Der Deger,der Baron,SeesternEde und ich waren ja von Donnerstag Abend bis heute Morgen auf Fehmarn,wo wir ein Haus direkt an der Marienleuchte gemietet hatten.

Donnerstag Abend haben wir nur mal kurz mit der Spinnrute im Regen gefischt,da es aber ziemlich ungemütlich war,haben wir lieber Fussi geguckt und nen lüdden #g.

Freitag war der Baron der Einzige,der morgens pünktlich um 7Uhr am Wasser stand und wurde auch gleich mit 2 massigen silberblanken Grönlandern belohnt.
3 Fische hatte er noch im Drill verloren.

Wir haben lieber ausgeschlafen und sind mittags los gefahren um Wattwürmer und Seeringelwürmer für unseren geplanten Brandungsansitz zu holen.

Gegen 15Uhr haben wir dann unser Brandungsgerödel am Strand aufgebaut und bis ca. 22Uhr gefischt.
Wir haben in der Zeit mit 6 Ruten ca. 40 Dorsche gefangen,wo leider kein Einziger massig war.#q
Das wars auch für mich,mit den Brandungsangeln,das will ich den kleinen Dorschen, meinen Nerven und mein Geldbeutel nicht mehr antun.
Könnte ich mein Brandungsgeschier nicht noch zum Aalangeln in der Elbe gebrauchen würde ich es glatt bei Ebay verscheuren...Aber egal!!!

Samstag wollten wir eigentlich mitn Kleinboot raus,aber da der Wind und die Wellen ein wenig zu doll für uns Stadtjungs waren,haben wir uns entschlossen uns lieber nochmal um die Trutten zu kümmern.

Der Baron,SeesternEde und ich sind dann an die Nordküste gefahren.
Nach ca. einer Stunde konnte der Baron zunächst eine untermassige und kurz danach eine 42er silberblanke Trutte fangen.
Ca. ne Stunde später kam dann mein Auftritt...
Ich fischte mit einen 20g weißen Snaps,als auf einmal 20m vor mir ne dicke Trutte aus dem Wasser sprang und meine Bremse anfing zu heulen...
Nach kurzen,aber heftigen Drillen konnte ich die 55cm lange,silberblanke Herbsttrutte sicher landen!
Man hab ich mich da gefreut,ich war dieses Jahr ja erst einmal auf Mefo fischen,weil ich ja im Frühjahr einen Unfall hatte und meine linke Hand kaputt war.
Kurz danach konnte ich noch einen gerade massigen Grönländer fangen.

SeesternEde blieb leider Schneider.

Abends in der Ferienwohnung gabs dann erstmal schön Mefofilets mit Bratkartoffeln und Weißweinsahnesoße.

So, und das wars dann leider schon wieder mit den TDAF Fehmarnweekend,aber ich hab wieder Blut geleckt und werde jezt bestimmt mal wieder öfters an die Küste zum Mefofischen fahren!!!:g


Hier noch ein paar Pics....

Barons 2 Trutten von Freitag

Anhang anzeigen 121295


Mein Gröni

Anhang anzeigen 121297


die 55er

Anhang anzeigen 121298


Barons 42er

Anhang anzeigen 121299


nochmal die 55er

Anhang anzeigen 121300


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Mensch, fettes Petri zu den schönen Herbsttrompeten! Die braunen scheinen jetzt ja gottseidank in den Auen zu sein!


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri heil euch fängern #6


----------



## Shez

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Sauber ! Ganz dickes Petri an euch ! 

Sehr schoine Fische !

Da hat sich der Ausflug ja dann richtig gelohnt. #6


----------



## venni-kisdorf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri an die Fänger,

Ich bin jetzt auch wieder zurück leider ne null Nummer, Wetter war soweit in ordnung.
Einen kurzen anfasser den ich nicht umsetzen konnte, kann ich vom heutigen Tag verbuchen sonnst nichts....
3 weitere Angler hatten wohl auch kontakt aber entweder zu klein oder Braun.... 

Noch ein schönes Gespräch mit einem Japaner geführt der extra für ein Wochenende nach DK zum mefofischen gekommen ist, anfangst konnte ich seine Story nicht glauben aber nachdem er mir einige fotos auf seiner Digicam zeigte sowie seinen Japanischen Pass, habe ich meine meinung geändert, und glaubte ihm das er für nur ein wochenende hergeflogen ist .... 
Was mann nicht alles für sein Hobby macht.

gruß


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

[Das wars auch für mich,mit den Brandungsangeln,das will ich den kleinen Dorschen, meinen Nerven und mein Geldbeutel nicht mehr antun.
Könnte ich mein Brandungsgeschier nicht noch zum Aalangeln in der Elbe gebrauchen würde ich es glatt bei Ebay verscheuren...Aber egal!!!

Moin Zacharias
Petri zur 55 er blanken Mefo
Mit den Aalen wird es doch auch nicht besser,werden immer kleiner u. weniger.


----------



## ronnyvanoohlen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: So, 08.11.2009, 16.00 - 19.45 Uhr
Wo: Warnemünde
Wind: NO 2-3
Womit: Falkfish Thor 26g schwarz
Was: 1 x Dorsch 48cm

Fazit: Nicht als Schneider nach Hause gegangen und mit der nagelneuen Rolle den ersten Fisch gefangen...


----------



## Traveangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: 8.11. 0600-1300
Wo:Erst Bliesdorf dann Ortswechsel nach Sierksdorf
Wer:Milan.Lüb.Bucht, sein Nachbar und ich
Wind: leicht auflandig 
Womit:[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Alles was die Kiste her gab[/FONT]
Wie Groß:2 Dorsche bissen  noch in der Dämmerung sonst NIX ,
kein zupfer ,kein Nachläufer , null komma nix
Warum:weil ich vor einger Zeit mit dem MEFO Virus infiziert wurde , kanst machen was du wilst diesen Virus wird man nicht los.Die einzige Behandlung die kurzfristig wirkt, ist sich bei möglichst kalten schiet Wetter in die Ostsee zu stellen und so lange zu warten bis die Finger und das Gesicht taub vor kälte sind ( der Punkt an dem die Finger einfach nur schmerzen muss hierfür um einiges überschritten werden )
Bei mir werden dann die Typischen MEFO Virus Symtome für 2-3 Tage unterdrückt so dass ich erst mitte der Woche wieder an das Wasser zur erneuten Therapie muss.

Achtung : Diese Therapie hat einen kleinen Nachteil !

Steigt euch während dieser Behandlung eine MEFO in die Angel ein , egal ob braun oder silber , egal ob Ihr sie sicher im Kescher habt oder die Mefo sich mit einem kopfschütteln von euch verabschiedet. Egal ob dein Kumpel neben dir eine MEFO fängt . Dies war der Moment auf den der gemeine MEFO Virus nur gewartet hat ! Er wird sich Explosionsartig in deinem Körper ausbreiten ! Die Symtome die Ihr am nächsten Tag vor der Arbeit beim Kaffee habt : wie unruhiges schauen aus welcher Richtung der Wind kommt , wissen zu müssen ob das Wasser klar oder trübe ist , haben wir ein bischen Welle oder ist Ententeich , welche Farbe / Form / Grösse ist der beste Köder?  Ausversehen die Angeltasche ins Auto schmeissen und die Arbeitsstasche in der Küche liegen lassen .

Es gibt noch jede Menge mehr Symtome , alle hier aufzuzählen würde wohl das Forum sprengen .

Einzige Heilung .... geht ins Wasser ... ein Teufelskreis


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Völlig Richtig. Montage waren immer schon schlimm, aber der Montag nach dem Mefowochenende schmerzt richtig!


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Danke für die Petris....

In meinen Beitrag steht gar nicht,das ich den Gröni natürlich wieder zurück gesetzt habe...

Nicht das ihr denkt,dass ich ihn abgeschlagen habe...


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri euch fängern
war am sammstag auch los mit thomas
wo: stoltera ,auf steelhaed und dorsch
womit:fliegenpeitsche
was: ich keine steelhaed ,leider drei doofe mefos,davon eine blank,eine ü60 die anderen zwei um50cm-alle longleinereleased und in der dämmerund noch drei zwergleos
      Thomas: ein anfasser und auch drei zwergleos
wetter stralender sonnenschein ,14-18 uhr
wind: ententeichwetter
warum:weil fliegenfischen geil is unds spaß macht:vik:


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> womit:fliegenpeitsche
> was: ich keine steelhaed ,leider drei doofe mefos,davon eine blank,eine ü60 die anderen zwei um50cm-alle longleinereleased und in der dämmerund noch drei zwergleos
> 
> warum:weil fliegenfischen geil is unds spaß macht:vik:



Guckst Du hier Andre,

Feudelschwinger haben auch Aussteiger 

Gruß & Viel Erfolch nächtes WE & *Pink Shrimp Power!!!*


Felix


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Guckst Du hier Andre,
> 
> Feudelschwinger haben auch Aussteiger
> 
> Gruß & Viel Erfolch nächtes WE & *Pink Shrimp Power!!!*
> 
> 
> Felix




nix pink shrimp - alles auf orange shrimp(bis ufn dorsch-wooly in schwarz)


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Guckst Du hier Andre,
> 
> Feudelschwinger haben auch Aussteiger
> 
> Gruß & Viel Erfolch nächtes WE & *Pink Shrimp Power!!!*
> 
> 
> Felix


 du kleiner *******r  irgenwann zeig ich dir mal wie das geht mit pink  lg andre


----------



## finnson

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

war gestern zufällig und sehr spontan noch an der kieler förde...
ergebnis nach 2 stunden...

1 mefo, 2 gröni´s und einen dorsch..

leider alles gerade massig, deswegen schwimmen sie alle wieder.....
übrigens alle blank gewesen


----------



## Carphunter_MV

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Gruß an Alle!

Hab ein paar Fragen zum Thema Mefo und hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt!
Erstmal Glückwunsch an die vielen erfolgreichen Petris!
Ich kann ja mit sämtlichen Begriffen in diesem Forum nichts anfangen.
Könnt ihr mich aufklären?? (z.B. steelhead, braun, silber, blank, Gröni oder Leo)
Sprecht ihr hierbei immer um Mefos????
Das zweite ist -> Ich habe noch nie auf Mefo geangelt und das soll sich nun ändern.
Habe mir extra ne neue Spinnrute und Weitwurfrolle gekauft und möchte es rund um Rügen probieren den Fisch der Tausend Würfe zu fangen.
Was muss ich beachten? Wann ist die beste Fangzeit (Jahres- und Tageszeit) und wann ist Schonzeit????

Vielen Dank im Voraus
MfG Carphunter_MV


----------



## smith1337

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Carphunter_MV schrieb:


> ...Was muss ich beachten? Wann ist die beste Fangzeit (Jahres- und Tageszeit) und wann ist Schonzeit????...




laß dir ruhig zeit mit dem info-sammeln! bis 15.12. is schonzeit


----------



## Carphunter_MV

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Mich wundert nur das hier so viele Fangmeldungen zu finden sind, wenn doch eigentlich Schonzeit ist!!!!


----------



## Bellyboater

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

In SH sind nur die gefärbten Fische geschont. Forellen mit silbernen, losen Schuppen dürfen entnommen werden.


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin,

Schonzeit ist in Meckpomm für alle Forellen. Daher macht es wenig Sinn, dort mit dem Blinker die Küste zu beackern. In Schleswig-Holstein darfst Du Mefos angeln und entnehmen, aber keine braunen (d.H. Fische im Laichkleid oder silberne mit festsitzenden Schuppen) und keine unter 40cm (Grönis).

Leos sind Dorsche, Nemos sind Dörschchen.

Generell solltest Du Deine Fragen aber nicht im Fängerforum posten, sondern allgemein unter Mefo- und Bellyboatangeln. Aber die MODs weren das dann wohl eh verschieben.

Gruß,

Felix


----------



## Carphunter_MV

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Danke für die Infos!!!! Jetzt bin ich schlauer


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Generell solltest Du Deine Fragen aber nicht im Fängerforum posten, sondern allgemein unter Mefo- und Bellyboatangeln. Aber die MODs weren das dann wohl eh verschieben.
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Felix



Da wir ja noch den Offtopicthread haben find ich das nicht so wild #h


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hast ja recht, aber es sind ja noch nicht alle Fragen beantwortet


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hier Carphunter....

http://www.meerforelle-und-mehr.de/

Da werden alle deine Fragen beantwortet.


----------



## ronnyvanoohlen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wo: Warnemünde
Wann: 11.11.09, 17.00 bis 20.50
Womit: Flakfish Thor (schwarz)
Wind: NO
Was: 7 Dorsche knapp über Maß (schwimmen wieder), 
        1x 47´er Dorsch und eine gute Mefo verloren als sie aus dem Wasser sprang....:c


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Nabend zusammem!
Wir müssen mal wieder eine Niederlage verkünden.
Wer: Traveangler und ich
Wo: Brodten
Wann: 11.11.09, 16:30 bis 21:00
Womit: Spöket, Boss, Silda, Gladsax, Flakfish Thor, Hansen,
Wind: ESE 11 km/h
Was:nur ein klein Dorsch (Traveangler)

So, denn.
Bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hi Alle miteinander ! 
 F...k die Schonzeit in MV - ICH kann Truttis auch außerhalb selbiger releasen (Achtung-kein Geständnis#h)- dann darf ich`s theoretisch nicht (die maßigen sind gemeint) .Wer läßt sich sowas einfallen und kassiert noch Extrakohle für die Küste#q
Damit das Gejammere nich |offtopic ist - am 15. 12. ist Frei eingeplant :vik:...
Egal was Petrus dazu meint , man sieht sich !
Petri an alle erfolgreichen Fänger und insgesamt .


----------



## Carphunter_MV

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Danke für die zahlreichen Tipps!
Ich melde mich sobald ich erste Erfolge verzeichnen kann


----------



## Carphunter_MV

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Hier Carphunter....
> 
> http://www.meerforelle-und-mehr.de/
> 
> Da werden alle deine Fragen beantwortet.


 

Tolle Seite!!!!!!!
Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen!!!!!


MfG Carphunter_MV


----------



## finnson

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

will heut jemand nach stohl?


----------



## finnson

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

so, bin gerade zurück aus stohl.
ergebnis: 2 schöne blanke mefo´s
1 mal 55 und 1 mal 53!
schöne fische habe beide innerhalb von 5 min gefangen....


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri !!!!


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri #h   ich habe doch gewusst das stohl ne geile ecke ist!!! ich glaube ich muss auch mal wieder dort fischen gehen:vik: aber samstag gehts mit der xbone wieder los (ne andre)


----------



## tuscha108

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Datum: 07.11.09
Angelzeit: 15-17uhr
Fangzeit: 16:45
Ort/Fangplatz: Sierksdorf
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
Köder: Hansen Flash
Wassertiefe: 2m
Gewässergrund: Mischgrund
Wind: Ostwind 2
Himmel:trübe leichte schauer
Lufttemperatur: 10
Sicht (Wasser): klar
Wassertemp.:
Anzahl: 1
Gewicht:ka
Länge: Ist mir leider aus den Händen gerutscht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sonstiges:Meine erste Meerforelle in Sierksdorf und bestimmt nicht die letzte war ein schönes Angeln hatte noch einen anfasser konnte den aber nicht verwerten beim nächsten mal dann


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



stefan08 schrieb:


> Petri #h ich habe doch gewusst das stohl ne geile ecke ist!!! ich glaube ich muss auch mal wieder dort fischen gehen:vik: aber samstag gehts mit der xbone wieder los (ne andre)


 |supergriklar alter morgen #xlg andre


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



finnson schrieb:


> so, bin gerade zurück aus stohl.
> ergebnis: 2 schöne blanke mefo´s
> 1 mal 55 und 1 mal 53!
> schöne fische habe beide innerhalb von 5 min gefangen....


 ich will fotos sehen :gpetri heil zu den fischen #6da ist am weekend bestimmt richtig was los lg andre


----------



## finnson

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> ich will fotos sehen :gpetri heil zu den fischen #6da ist am weekend bestimmt richtig was los lg andre




ich habe wie es immer ist die kamera gerade einem kumpel nach schottland gegeben.....|gr:
#q#c
sorry montag hab ich sie wieder

dann gibt es hoffentlich noch weitere schöne silberlinge|supergri


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



finnson schrieb:


> ich habe wie es immer ist die kamera gerade einem kumpel nach schottland gegeben.....|gr:
> #q#c
> sorry montag hab ich sie wieder
> 
> dann gibt es hoffentlich noch weitere schöne silberlinge|supergri




Jaja...|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## finnson

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Jaja...|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:




haha


----------



## ~JoJo~

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri zu den beiden Forellen! Und dann noch innerhalb von 5 Minuten:q...

In Schottland soll man ja auch gute Meerforellen fangen.

Jetzt weiß ich auf jeden Fall, dass am WE bei Stohl Platz-karten gezogen werden #6


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



~JoJo~ schrieb:


> Petri zu den beiden Forellen! Und dann noch innerhalb von 5 Minuten:q...
> 
> In Schottland soll man ja auch gute Meerforellen fangen.
> 
> Jetzt weiß ich auf jeden Fall, dass am WE bei Stohl Platz-karten gezogen werden #6


 :q:q:q


----------



## finnson

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> :q:q:q




ok dann eben nich...
sorry mit der bekanntgabe der fangstelle... 
werde mich dann zukünftig über meine fangplätze in schweigen halten....|uhoh:


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



finnson schrieb:


> ok dann eben nich...
> sorry mit der bekanntgabe der fangstelle...
> werde mich dann zukünftig über meine fangplätze in schweigen halten....|uhoh:


 du brauchs dich nicht zu endschuldigen #d nur für dich ist es besser nix zusagen :qwenn du morgen nach stohl willst und bis da 
und es stehen 20 leute in wasser ärgers du dich zu tote weil die denken alle du hast 2 fische da gefangen also ballert das da :q:q:q es ballert überall #6bericht kommt sonntag lg andre 
haut was raus die los sind


----------



## finnson

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> du brauchs dich nicht zu endschuldigen #d nur für dich ist es besser nix zusagen :qwenn du morgen nach stohl willst und bis da
> und es stehen 20 leute in wasser ärgers du dich zu tote weil die denken alle du hast 2 fische da gefangen also ballert das da :q:q:q es ballert überall #6bericht kommt sonntag lg andre
> haut was raus die los sind




alles klar:vik:
viel erfolg für dich#6


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> :q:q:q es ballert überall #6



Pssst!!! Nicht verraten! :q


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Heute gegen Mittag ne ca 38iger....


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo leute 
meerforellen angeln ist ******* warum gucks du hier :g alle die falsche farbe :q oder bin ich blind :g


	

		
			
		

		
	
 fisch 1: 60cm 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 fisch 2 : 55cm 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 fisch 3 : 50cm 

man war das geil heute |bigeyes wie ich ja sagte es ballert und sie sind fett wie sau :vik::vik::vik:lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

und weiter gehts :vik::vik::vik:


	

		
			
		

		
	
 dieses foto war ein drill an der fliege |bigeyes ein 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 70cm überspringer der man schmeißt gerade mal 15 meter was sagt euch das nicht immer bis zu den titten im wasser stehen :q



lg andre


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ich war heute dann auch mal wieder los. Eine (knapp 40) schwimmt wieder 

Danke nochmals Andre, dass du so gaaaanz spontan uns deine Ersatzrute geliehen hast#6#6#6


----------



## Ines

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ihr Mefozauberer!|bigeyes
#6 Petri, Bohne & Co.!


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ich war heute dann auch mal wieder los. Eine (knapp 40) schwimmt wieder
> 
> Danke nochmals Andre, dass du so gaaaanz spontan uns deine Ersatzrute geliehen hast#6#6#6


 :gnull probleme  wir #xlg andre


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> und weiter gehts :vik::vik::vik:
> Anhang anzeigen 121891
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dieses foto war ein drill an der fliege |bigeyes ein
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 121892
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 70cm überspringer der man schmeißt gerade mal 15 meter was sagt euch das nicht immer bis zu den titten im wasser stehen :q
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 121893
> 
> lg andre




Hammer drill ,da hats wasser gekocht ,leider #q oder besser|kopfkrat schwimmt sie wieder|bigeyes


----------



## immerfänger

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

.....Glückwunsch an euch beiden für die tollen Fische:vik:,dann muß ich ja wohl doch mal wieder mit euch angeln fahren und schauen ob ich nicht schon alles verlernt habe|kopfkrat.....
Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri an Fishbone !!!!


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ich war gestern in Jütland unterwegs. Fische waren da, aber die vernünftigen Größen waren wohl in der Au zum Laichen.

Insgesamt 7 Meerforellen bei auflandigem Wind auf Blinker (Tobisform), davon allerdings 5 Untermassige. Hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht.

Bernd


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri auch von mir Jungs#6


----------



## Traveangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin 

für alle die am Brodtener Ufer gerne Fischen ein Beitrag der LN zu den Stellnetzen der Berufsfischer !

http://www.ln-online.de/regional/2690480


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Traveangler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> für alle die am Brodtener Ufer gerne Fischen ein Beitrag der LN zu den Stellnetzen der Berufsfischer !
> 
> http://www.ln-online.de/regional/2690480



moin leude ,das gleiche kann mann jedes jahr auch an einigen stränden bei uns in mecklenburg beobachten(boltenhagen,wohlenberger wieck,ahrenshoop usw.)
da werden strände regelrecht zugepflastert mit netzen,und immer nach bzw.noch krasser vor der laichwanderung mefo abgefischt was nur geht,die drehn sie den leuten dann als "Ostseelachs" zum verkauf an:v:v:v
der fischer der nicht mit nahmen genannt werden will ,zeigt aber auch wie feige diese bande doch ist
in deutschland wird so viel neu geregelt ,alle nase lang kommt igend ein neues gesetz oder ne neue regelung raus,und dieses schei.... gesetz is etliche hundert jahre alt#q#q
und von den fischern tut keiner was für den erhalt der mefo,wir haben schonzeiten und von unserem beitrag fürn küstenschein und jahresbeitrag werden aufzuchtmaßnahmen und besatz finanziert,wie verbohrt muß man eigendlich in der birne sein.......
aber die fischer haben eben eine lobby die zu ihnen hält wir angler sind doch für die eigendlich nur nen klotz am bein und ne kuh die man melken kann|gr:|gr:
mehr sag ich dazu nich ,ich weiß es gibt genug angler die genau so denken in der hinsicht wie ich
mfg addi


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> moin leude ,das gleiche kann mann jedes jahr auch an einigen stränden bei uns in mecklenburg beobachten(boltenhagen,wohlenberger wieck,ahrenshoop usw.)
> da werden strände regelrecht zugepflastert mit netzen,und immer nach bzw.noch krasser vor der laichwanderung mefo abgefischt was nur geht,die drehn sie den leuten dann als "Ostseelachs" zum verkauf an:v:v:v
> der fischer der nicht mit nahmen genannt werden will ,zeigt aber auch wie feige diese bande doch ist
> in deutschland wird so viel neu geregelt ,alle nase lang kommt igend ein neues gesetz oder ne neue regelung raus,und dieses schei.... gesetz is etliche hundert jahre alt#q#q
> und von den fischern tut keiner was für den erhalt der mefo,wir haben schonzeiten und von unserem beitrag fürn küstenschein und jahresbeitrag werden aufzuchtmaßnahmen und besatz finanziert,wie verbohrt muß man eigendlich in der birne sein.......
> aber die fischer haben eben eine lobby die zu ihnen hält wir angler sind doch für die eigendlich nur nen klotz am bein und ne kuh die man melken kann|gr:|gr:
> mehr sag ich dazu nich ,ich weiß es gibt genug angler die genau so denken in der hinsicht wie ich
> mfg addi



|good:


Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!

Als ich 2006 mitn Mefofischen angefangen habe,bin noch ab und zu nach Boltenhagen gefahren,ist echt ne super schöne Streck da,aber das mit den schei... Netzen wurde immer schlimmer,so dass mir das Fischen da keinen Spass mehr gemacht hat und ich es nicht eingesehen habe,mir noch dafür ne extra Karte zu kaufen .
Dieses und letztes Jahr hab ich dann nur noch in Schleswig-Holstein gefischt...


----------



## venni-kisdorf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

War heute mal schnell für 1000 würfe nach Als gefahren.

Wann:15.11.09 / 13Uhr bis 16Uhr
Wo:Als (DK)
Wer: Ich 
Wind: Süd ca. 2-3 windstärken
Womit: Fliege Natürlich
Wie Groß: 1x 44cm 
Warum: Weil es einfach nur spaß macht.... :m

Super wetter gehabt einwenig Wind  mal Sonne mal nicht also recht durchwachsen, Wasser war recht klar.
1 mefo von 44cm Konnte ich mit ner kleinen Roten Fliege überlisten hab sie Wieder zurückgesetzt da das schuppen Kleid schon fest anlag und sie schon eine leichte Färbung hatte, also soll sie mal ruhig für nachwuchs sorgen. 

|wavey:Gruß


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Mensch Andre, Petri zu den schönen Trutten! Ich konnte heute morgen wenigstens ne blanke 43er mitnehmen 

Gruß,

Felix


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@addi:L Ich denke da ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen...

Ich finds echt total assozial, dass der Fischer so feige ist und nicht genannt werden möchte...
Man sollte zu seiner Meinung stehen...


Petri Leute ;-)

Gruß JP


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Andre,

meinen Glückwunsch zu solch tollen Fischen #6

allen anderen Fängern auch ein zünftiges "Petri Heil" !!

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Mensch Andre, Petri zu den schönen Trutten! Ich konnte heute morgen wenigstens ne blanke 43er mitnehmen
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Felix


 von mir natürlich auch ein ganz fettes petri #6lg andre


----------



## Havorred01

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Mahlzeit!!!#h

Wann: 14.&15.11.09
Wo: Aabenraa Fjord, Genner 
Wer: Ich und mein Kumpel Felix
Wind: Süd-Ost, Süd, Süd-West,
Womit: Viele Fliegen, Blinker, Wobbler 
Wie Groß: Untermaßig und eine Größere 
Warum: ...Na weil Angeln einfach Toll ist und Laune macht

Wir haben lange nach dem richtigen Weg ans Wasser gesucht, und anschließend auch gefunden. 
Waren 2 Tage mit relativ viel Fischkontakt. Ich habe eine größere Forelle beim Drillen mit der Fliege verloren. Ich kann nicht sagen wie groß sie war aber den kräfigen eher lansamen Köpfschüttelbewegungen nach war sie nicht klein.|gr:

Mein Kumpel hat 2 Untermaßige erwischt. Auf Wobbler und Naturköder.  

*Einfach Toll:* 
_Es waren noch 2 Sylter Angelkollegen dort, mit Wohnmobil und Fliegenrute unterwegs, die mal richtig nett waren. Die waren voll OK!! Leider weiß ich die Namen nicht mehr._


*Wo das Gute auch das Schlechte!!!!!*#q
2 Voll******* aus Hamburg, die fast jedem kleinen untermaßigen Dorsch einen auf den Kopf gegeben haben. Frei dem Motto: "Wenn du eine Mahlzeit haben willst, musst du die Kleinen auch mitnehmen." 
Die Dorsche die ich beim Vorbeigehen sehen konnte, waren meines Erachtens nach keine 38cm groß. Höchstens 30cm.
Man, wann begreifen die Leute endlich, dass sie nicht nur dem Fisch sondern, auch sich damit schaden. 
Wundern sich dann, wenn es heißt "Scheiß Deutsche" 
Tolle Nummer Leute!!!

Gruß 
Havorred01


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Havorred01 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!!!#h
> 
> Wann: 14.&15.11.09
> Wo: Aabenraa Fjord, Genner
> Wer: Ich und mein Kumpel Felix
> Wind: Süd-Ost, Süd, Süd-West,
> Womit: Viele Fliegen, Blinker, Wobbler
> Wie Groß: Untermaßig und eine Größere
> Warum: ...Na weil Angeln einfach Toll ist und Laune macht
> 
> Wir haben lange nach dem richtigen Weg ans Wasser gesucht, und anschließend auch gefunden.
> Waren 2 Tage mit relativ viel Fischkontakt. Ich habe eine größere Forelle beim Drillen mit der Fliege verloren. Ich kann nicht sagen wie groß sie war aber den kräfigen eher lansamen Köpfschüttelbewegungen nach war sie nicht klein.|gr:
> 
> Mein Kumpel hat 2 Untermaßige erwischt. Auf Wobbler und Naturköder.
> 
> *Einfach Toll:*
> _Es waren noch 2 Sylter Angelkollegen dort, mit Wohnmobil und Fliegenrute unterwegs, die mal richtig nett waren. Die waren voll OK!! Leider weiß ich die Namen nicht mehr._
> 
> 
> *Wo das Gute auch das Schlechte!!!!!*#q
> 2 Voll******* aus Hamburg, die fast jedem kleinen untermaßigen Dorsch einen auf den Kopf gegeben haben. Frei dem Motto: "Wenn du eine Mahlzeit haben willst, musst du die Kleinen auch mitnehmen."
> Die Dorsche die ich beim Vorbeigehen sehen konnte, waren meines Erachtens nach keine 38cm groß. Höchstens 30cm.
> Man, wann begreifen die Leute endlich, dass sie nicht nur dem Fisch sondern, auch sich damit schaden.
> Wundern sich dann, wenn es heißt "Scheiß Deutsche"
> Tolle Nummer Leute!!!
> 
> Gruß
> Havorred01



Endlich sagt es mal jemand! #6
Wie sollen wir denn nochmal die Chance haben gute Dorsche zu fangen, wenn Sie als Teenager entnommen werden?

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man die Mindestmaße für Dorsch auf 50cm und für ,den Liebling aller Küstenfischer, die Meerforelle auf 55 - 60 cm heraufsetzen!!! 

Jetzt wird denke ich wieder eine große Diskusion entfacht|krach:, aber das sollte wenigsten ansatzweise die Meinung eines Küstenanglers sein!!! 

Hierzu muss ich sagen, das ich als gelegenheits MEFO-Angler noch nie eine 60er Meerforelle am Band, geschweige denn gelandet habe!!! #t

Ich Find es nur den Fischen gegenüber gerechter!!!  :vik:

Gruß bellyfisher


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Bellyfisher schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sollte man die Mindestmaße für Dorsch auf 50cm und für ,den Liebling aller Küstenfischer, die Meerforelle auf 55 - 60 cm heraufsetzen!!!
> Hierzu muss ich sagen, das ich als gelegenheits MEFO-Angler noch nie eine 60er Meerforelle am Band, geschweige denn gelandet habe!!! #t
> Ich Find es nur den Fischen gegenüber gerechter!!!  :vik:Gruß bellyfisher



na na ,nu übertreib mal nich 45-50cm fur mefo sollten schon reichen,plus eine fangmengenbegrenzung auf drei stck.#6
beim dorsch geh ich da auch voll mit aber da fehlt für mein geschmack noch was und zwar ein fangobermaß von 70 cm und auch eine fangmengenbeschränkung auf drei fische pro tag |rolleyes
und ne schonzeit sollte der dorsch auch bekommen ,die sollten allerdings für angler und berufsfischerei gelten,das fehlt bei der mefo auch
so wird meiner meinung nach ein schuh draus
mfg addi


----------



## MEFO 09

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@Bellyfisher...Die von dir geforderten Mindestmasse sind überflüssig!!! Wer 30er Dorsche,oder 35 er Mefos abschlägt,den interessiert das sowieso nicht!!
Man sollte selber ein vernünftiges Mass finden.
Meine sind ..orsch:45cm...Mefo:45cm,ausser ne 43er hat den Haken so drin,das sie eh nicht überlebt...55-60cm für Mefo finde ich stark übertrieben!
Hab gestern übrigends 2 im Drill verloren ,2 Bisse nicht verwerten können und ne knapp 50er wieder released...alle auf Fliege innerhalb von 2 std.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo leute 
mein mindesmaß ist mefo 80cm 
dorsch 70cm :vik:lg andre 
petri den fänger #6noch 14 tage denn knall ich auch wieder los :vik:
lg andre


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

dickes petri:vik:da haste ja nen richtigen run gehabt
und alles auf fliege,echt beneidenswert,möcht ich auch mal haben son tag


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Dorsche sollte man echt erst ab 50,55cm mitnehmen,aber ne 45er Mefo geht doch wohl locker klar,vor allem wenn man wie ich vielleicht 5-10 mal im Jahr los fährt...


----------



## Traveangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Dorsche sollte man echt erst ab 50,55cm mitnehmen,aber ne 45er Mefo geht doch wohl locker klar,vor allem wenn man wie ich vielleicht 5-10 mal im Jahr los fährt...



50,55 cm , so genau messe ich nun wirklich nicht nach 

Spass bei Seite , unter 50 cm ist doch wirklich nix dran am Dorsch. Leider muste ich erst vor 3 Wochen mit ansehen wie ein Angler ( darf man sowas Angler nennen ) in Travemünde Dorsche von 25-30 cm abgeschlagen hat .Als ich diesen darauf ansprach ob er schon mal was von einen Mindesmaß gehört hätte bekamm ich zur Antwort die hätten alle so tief geschluckt . Darauf kamm von mir : ach , alle 15 stk |krach: ?

Darauf wurde er patzig und meinte ich solle mich mal nicht so aufspielen !

Es war das erste mal das ich mich wirklich geärgert habe mein Handy nicht beim Angeln dabei zu haben !


----------



## elbpirat

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Selbst wenn die Fische soooo tief gebissen haben, muss man diese rein rechtlich wieder ins Meer ode See werfen! Abschlagen und wegwerfen ansonsten kann das rechtliche Konsequenzen haben! 

Ist zwar auch nicht schön das so zu machen aber da ist man halt verpflichtet zu!


----------



## Traveangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Genau das war es was ich diesem Angler auch sagte ! 

Ich hätte mit sicherheit auch nix gesagt hätte er einen Dorsch mitgenommen der eh keine Chance mehr gehabt hätte ! Aber dieser Heini hatte die Tüte voll mit kleinst Dorschen !

Selbst mein Sohn (11 1/2 ) der mit Angeln war schüttelte nur mit dem Kopf und sagte " Papa schau mal was der für Fische mit nimmt "


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Naja, da sollte man dann meines Erachtens auch keine Skrupel haben, den Mehlmützen Bescheid zu sagen. Dummheit soll ja vorkommen, aber 15 Babydorsche abknüppeln ist vorsätzlich. Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass ein Großteil dieser "Angler" sich nicht mehr an die Existenz von Mindestmaßen aus der Fischereiprüfung erinnert, weil sie besagte Prüfung ggf. nie gemacht haben. Umso mehr ein Grund, der WSP die Argumentation zu überlassen. Wenn einer ein reines Gewissen hat, sollte eine Kontrolle doch kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## Traveangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Naja, da sollte man dann meines Erachtens auch keine Skrupel haben, den Mehlmützen Bescheid zu sagen.



Aus diesem Grund sagte ich ja auch 





> Es war das erste mal das ich mich wirklich geärgert habe mein Handy nicht beim Angeln dabei zu haben !



Ich habe diesen "Angler" dafür aber solange "genervt" bis dieser dann freiwillig seine Angeln einpackte.


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Na, da hat er dann wohl die Büxen voll gehabt 

OT aus RM


----------



## finnson

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

und wo bleiben die üblichen fangmeldungen?


----------



## venni-kisdorf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Naja, da sollte man dann meines Erachtens auch keine Skrupel haben, den Mehlmützen Bescheid zu sagen. Dummheit soll ja vorkommen, aber 15 Babydorsche abknüppeln ist vorsätzlich. Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass ein Großteil dieser "Angler" sich nicht mehr an die Existenz von Mindestmaßen aus der Fischereiprüfung erinnert, weil sie besagte Prüfung ggf. nie gemacht haben. Umso mehr ein Grund, der WSP die Argumentation zu überlassen. Wenn einer ein reines Gewissen hat, sollte eine Kontrolle doch kein Problem darstellen.


 

:m​Ganz meiner Meinung, 
soetwas kann und will ich nicht verstehen, warum jemand untermaßige Fische abschlägt und mitnimmt ganz egal welcher Fisch, würde ich sowas sehen oder mitbekommen giebt es für mich nur eins, Kurzwahl im Handy drücken und ein kleines Gespräch mit der Zuständigen Behörde führen. Und tief im inneren hoffen das dann solche Leute eine Hohe strafe bekommen....​


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



finnson schrieb:


> und wo bleiben die üblichen fangmeldungen?


 warst in stohl :q:q:qlg andre


----------



## Fishing-Toby

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin moin, 
wir waren am Samstag im Apenrader Fjord zum Fischen. Dabei haben wir diesen Angler auf einem Steeg im Segelboothafen in Abenra getroffen. Der fing auf Tauwurm zwei braune Forelln und eine kleine von 20 cm. Die größeren Fsiche waren braun, er hat sie alle abgeschlagen. Erst hat er mich breitwillig Bilder machen lassen, da ich meinen Unmut noch nicht kund getan hatte. Schlimm dass es ein Deutscher war, der dort in Dänemark Fischfrevel betrieb. Kennt den jemand? Autokennzeichen war NF für Nordfriesland. Befürchtungen vor rechtlichen Schritten haben mich veranlasst sein Gesicht unkenntlich zu machen. Ich lasse gerade rechtliche Schritte prüfen, auch auf dänischer Seite.
Solche Leute tun uns und den Fischbeständen nicht gut.

Gruß Toby


----------



## finnson

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*




xfishbonex schrieb:


> warst in stohl :q:q:qlg andre


 

allgemein gesehen an der eckernförder bucht.
nur 5 mini dorsche früh morgens und 2 mini forellen....
war mit nem kumpel da... jeder ne forelle ich 2 und er drei dorsche...leider mit leeren händen nach hus|kopfkrat

mfg finn


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Fishing-Toby schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> wir waren am Samstag im Apenrader Fjord zum Fischen. Dabei haben wir diesen Angler auf einem Steeg im Segelboothafen in Abenra getroffen. Der fing auf Tauwurm zwei braune Forelln und eine kleine von 20 cm. Die größeren Fsiche waren braun, er hat sie alle abgeschlagen. Erst hat er mich breitwillig Bilder machen lassen, da ich meinen Unmut noch nicht kund getan hatte. Schlimm dass es ein Deutscher war, der dort in Dänemark Fischfrevel betrieb. Kennt den jemand? Autokennzeichen war NF für Nordfriesland. Befürchtungen vor rechtlichen Schritten haben mich veranlasst sein Gesicht unkenntlich zu machen. Ich lasse gerade rechtliche Schritte prüfen, auch auf dänischer Seite.
> Solche Leute tun uns und den Fischbeständen nicht gut.
> 
> Gruß Toby


 #d#d#d los zeig sein gesicht |smash:|smash:|smash:


----------



## Mr. Meerforelle

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin,
war schon lange nicht mehr bei Euch im Forum, aber das bringt mich / und wahrscheinliche auch die Dänen / auf die Palme!
Ich hätte die Polizei gerufen, UND DEM PENNER ORDENTLICH DIE MEINUNG GEGEIGT!
Gruß,
Thorsten


----------



## MaikP

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

moin moin,das ist ein trauriges Bild, aber
bezüglich gesetzlicher Regellungen, die Schonzeit in Dk beginnt erst am 15. Nov.


----------



## MefoProf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



MaikP schrieb:


> moin moin,das ist ein trauriges Bild, aber
> bezüglich gesetzlicher Regellungen, die Schonzeit in Dk beginnt erst am 15. Nov.



So siehts aus. Bleibt nur die Untermaßige, aber von der gibt es kein Bild oder?


----------



## Fishing-Toby

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



MefoProf schrieb:


> So siehts aus. Bleibt nur die Untermaßige, aber von der gibt es kein Bild oder?



Hie,

doch auf dem rechten Bild in der linken Hand. Auch wenn die Dänen den 15. als Stichtag haben, ich kenne keinen Dänen (außer Berufsfischer) der bunte Fische mit nimmt. Die zwanziger Forelle ist schon allein eine Sauerei.

Gruß Toby


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin,

aber wie will man beweisen wie gross die Mefo auf dem Foto war?Auch wenn Angler mit Erfahrung das einschätzen können das wird nicht reichen um so jemanden dingfest zu machen.Da hätte man vor Ort schon die zuständige Behörde anrufen müssen.


----------



## MefoProf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin,

die ist ja wirklich so winzig, daß ich die glatt übersehen habe .

Aber wie mein Vorposter schon schrieb, wird es wohl ein ziemlich aussichtsloses Unterfangen sein. 

Da hättest du wirklich gleich bei der Fiskerikontrollen anrufen müssen, wenn der Typ bestraft werden soll. Die Nummer ist übrigens 72 18 56 09. 

Leider haben die so oder so kaum Leute und kommen bei solchen Lapalien in der Regel daher auch nicht. 

Da bringt ein Anruf bei Polizei vermutlich eher etwas, aber das habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert.

Und noch eine kleine Anmerkung am Rande: Die Dänen sind auch keine Engel und es werden hier viele Braune mitgenommen. 

Die Aufischerei hat hier eine lange Tradition und viele Anhänger. Da geht es eigentlich ja nur auf Braune. Auch an der Küste werden gefärbte Fische sowohl innerhalb, als auch außerhalb der Schonzeit mitgenommen und die Bilder werden sogar noch ins Netz gestellt.

|wavey:


----------



## smith1337

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

vorab erstmal: ich schäme mich für solche leute, wenn ich ebenfalls mit der angel unterwegs bin...ob nun deutsche öder dänen!!! :v

jetzt aber mal eine andere frage...ich habe noch nie eine braune gefangen, habe jedoch in einem film mal gesehen/gehört dass forellen, die garnelen fressen eine spezielle färbung haben!? wie unterscheide ich diese von "bunten" fischen, die sich grade auf  ihr liebesleben vorbereiten?


----------



## MefoProf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin,

alle Meerforellen fressen Krabben, wenn sie sie erwischen. Das sie davon ne andere Farbe bekommen ist Unsinn. 

|wavey:


----------



## smith1337

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> alle Meerforellen fressen Krabben, wenn sie sie erwischen. Das sie davon ne andere Farbe bekommen ist Unsinn.
> 
> |wavey:



wie gesagt, habe sowas in ´nem film gesehen :g und bin mir nicht bewußt wie man das ganze unterscheiden soll


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



smith1337 schrieb:


> wie gesagt, habe sowas in ´nem film gesehen :g und bin mir nicht bewußt wie man das ganze unterscheiden soll


Dann les dir das hier mal durch.
http://www.first-cast.de/Textdateien/Meerforellenvokabular.html


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin,

Es wird im allgemeinen gesagt, dass Fische, die sich hauptsächlich von Krebstieren ernähren, im allgemeinen eine rotere Färbung im Fleisch haben als Heringsfresser. Die Hautfarbe unterscheidet sich nicht. Fazit: Braune Forellen gehören ins Wasser. So einfach ist das.

Gruß,

RM


----------



## Firefox2

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Oute Ihn hier im Board,
zeig das Gesicht des Mörders


----------



## smith1337

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

die forelle auf der dvd hatte so´ne komisch gelbe färbung am bauch und wie gesagt in diesem zusammenhang wurde erwähnt dass dies auf grund der ernährung (garnelen) kommt...

denke eine sinnvolle entscheidung fällt eh spontan und situationsabhängig am wasser...und im zweifelsfall für den "abgeklagten"


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



smith1337 schrieb:


> denke eine sinnvolle entscheidung fällt eh spontan und situationsabhängig am wasser...und im zweifelsfall für den "abgeklagten"



Genau - 'ne Braune ist 'ne Braune und kommt zurück :m

Zum "Outing" des Anglers hier:

Es ist ohne Zweifel falsch, was er gemacht hat und er hätte sich vorher informieren müssen. Aber was hier teilweise dazu gepostet wird .... #d #d

Für mich sieht es so aus, als wär er sich keiner Schuld bewusst. Wieso hätte er sich, wenn er weiß, dass er gegen die Regeln verstösst, auch noch fotografieren lassen ?

Ein Hinweis hätte doch sicher genügt 

Es wird sicher nicht gerne gesehen, dass braune Mefos mitgenommen werden, aber wie MefoProf schon schreibt, sieht man das in Dänemark auch immer wieder. Es gibt also auch hier "solche und solche"


----------



## Thomas090883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Kann ich so nicht stehen lassen

(Kleiner Auszug)

In den größeren Fjordgebieten (und hiermit sind alle Bereiche die Innenküstengebiete gemeint – so z.B. Förden, Buchten, Bodden etc.) wird man häufig eine Forellenart antreffen, die nicht ganz dem Jahr der Meerforelle folgt. Hier ist die Rede von der so genannten *Fjordforelle*, einer Art Standfisch, mit festem Aufenthalt im Fjord das ganze Jahr hindurch. Oftmals wird sie nicht ganz blank, sondern hat das ganze Jahr einen goldenen Schimmer. Manchmal trifft man sogar auf Fjordforellen, bei denen einzelne rote Punkte des Jugendstadiums noch erhalten sind. Dies ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür, dass Bach-, See,- und Meerforellen der gleichen Gattung angehören, aber an unterschiedlichen Orten angesiedelt sind. Diese Fjordforellen haben die relativ kleinen Lebewesen, die die Fjorde zu bieten haben, als Lebensgrundlage. 

(Auszug Ende)

Dazu zählen vor allem Garnelen, Tangloppen und Ringel-/ Watwürmer... sicher ist, dass zum einen die Nahrung und zum anderen die Lebensart dieser Fische die Färbung ausmacht. Oftmal sind diese Fische mit Punkten übersäht und haben eine gelbliche Färbung an Bauch und Flossen.
Es ist sicher nicht immer einfach diese Fische von "gefärbten" zu unterscheiden.... also im Zweifelsfall..lieber zurück#6

Gruß Thomas


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

seid gegrüsst....
mir wurde am anfang des jahres bilder gezeigt von zwei oder drei forellen die so um die 80cm waren. alle waren sie braun und als ich nach fragte ob sie zurück gesetzt wurden, kam die antwort: "nö". bei uns beginnt in mv ja schon die schonzeit der mefo ab dem 15september und da sind auch blanke fische mit einbezogen. mehr als ermahnende worte kann man da leider nicht bringen.
zu diesen fjordforellen muss ich selber auch sagen, das sie schwer von braun angefärbten fischen zu unterscheiden sind. sie haben tatsächlich eine leicht bräunliche färbung aber lose schuppen. vor beginn unserer schonzeit hier in mv, gingen einige braun angefärbte fische an den haken, die KEINE losen schuppen aufwiesen und sofort in die freiheit entlassen worden sind. an den milchnern war dazu auch schon ein guter laichhaken ansatz zuerkennen.

also wenn jemand nich sicher ist, was er da hat, ab zurück in sein element! es kommt ja nun auch nich darauf an, den ein oder anderen fisch mitzunehmen.
grüsse


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Thomas |wavey:



Thomas090883 schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht stehen lassen




Hast ja recht :m




Thomas090883 schrieb:


> Es ist sicher nicht immer einfach diese Fische von "gefärbten" zu unterscheiden.... also im Zweifelsfall..lieber zurück#6
> 
> Gruß Thomas




Das meinte ich #6:m


----------



## dacor

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: 07.11
Wo: Trondheimfjord
Wer: Kumpel und ich
Wind: so gut wie keiner
Womit: Morild Trout in blau
Wie Groß: 55cm 
Warum: Es wurde Zeit für meine erste norwegische Mefo

Ein schönes Erlebnis wunderschönes Wetter in idyllischer Umgebung. Leider war die Mefo gefärbt und schlank wie ein Aal. Ich hoffe sie beehrt mich im Frühling wieder


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Firefox2 schrieb:


> Oute Ihn hier im Board,
> zeig das Gesicht des Mörders



Auf keinen Fall in diesem Forum!


----------



## Torsk1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Fishing-Toby schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> wir waren am Samstag im Apenrader Fjord zum Fischen. Dabei haben wir diesen Angler auf einem Steeg im Segelboothafen in Abenra getroffen. Der fing auf Tauwurm zwei braune Forelln und eine kleine von 20 cm. Die größeren Fsiche waren braun, er hat sie alle abgeschlagen. Erst hat er mich breitwillig Bilder machen lassen, da ich meinen Unmut noch nicht kund getan hatte. Schlimm dass es ein Deutscher war, der dort in Dänemark Fischfrevel betrieb. Kennt den jemand? Autokennzeichen war NF für Nordfriesland. Befürchtungen vor rechtlichen Schritten haben mich veranlasst sein Gesicht unkenntlich zu machen. Ich lasse gerade rechtliche Schritte prüfen, auch auf dänischer Seite.
> Solche Leute tun uns und den Fischbeständen nicht gut.
> 
> Gruß Toby


 
Moin 

In Apenrade der Sportboot/Segelboothafen ist ganzjähriges Fischen verboten, nur mal so nebenbei 
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msa=...55.040344,9.418373&spn=0.011582,0.038409&z=15
Wundert mich eigentlich das ihn da keiner weggeholt hat....


----------



## Thomas090883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> ist ganzjähriges Fischen verboten, Wundert mich eigentlich das ihn da keiner weggeholt hat....


 
War vielleicht nur einen Tag da:vik:
.....wer n ganzes Jahr am Wasser aushält, der muss wirklich irgendwann eigesammelt werden.

Sorry musste sein:m

Gruß Thomas


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Genau - 'ne Braune ist 'ne Braune und kommt zurück :m
> 
> Zum "Outing" des Anglers hier:
> 
> Es ist ohne Zweifel falsch, was er gemacht hat und er hätte sich vorher informieren müssen. Aber was hier teilweise dazu gepostet wird .... #d #d
> 
> Für mich sieht es so aus, als wär er sich keiner Schuld bewusst. Wieso hätte er sich, wenn er weiß, dass er gegen die Regeln verstösst, auch noch fotografieren lassen ?



warum denn nicht,unwissenheit schützt nicht vor strafe-ist ja bei uns in deutschland auch so:e


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



dacor schrieb:


> Wann: 07.11
> Wo: Trondheimfjord
> Wer: Kumpel und ich
> Wind: so gut wie keiner
> Womit: Morild Trout in blau
> Wie Groß: 55cm
> Warum: Es wurde Zeit für meine erste norwegische Mefo
> 
> Ein schönes Erlebnis wunderschönes Wetter in idyllischer Umgebung. Leider war die Mefo gefärbt und schlank wie ein Aal. Ich hoffe sie beehrt mich im Frühling wieder


 endlich mal wieder ne fangmeldung :vik:hast du fein gemacht #6lg andre


----------



## gsunderground

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

moin mefo-freunde.kleiner beitrag auch von mir. die gleichen probleme in sachen braunen und untermaßigen mefos und ihren fängern haben wir in meck-pomm auch.und genau deshalb wurde die schonzeit und das fangverbot eingeführt.leider in meinen augen der einzig vernünftige weg.zum pech der ehrlichen angler und zum glück aller forellen.es gibt auch hier leute mit wenig hirn und einigen schert das sonst was.zwergmefos in tüten unter der jacke und zu hause verschenken.nur eins von vielen beispielen.aber ich hoff mal diese typen werden weniger und die fische mehr.und die,die sich an die regeln halten,freuen sich aufs ende der schonzeit und blanke erfolge.denen ein petri!


----------



## dacor

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@xfishbonex Ich hoffe es werden noch mehr in den nächsten Wochen.

Um nochmals auf die Fjordforellen zu sprechen zu kommen. In einem benachbarten Forum habe ich dieses Bilde geposted, da ich mir unsicher war ob ich hier eine im Laichkleid gefangen hatte oder obs eine Fjordforelle war. Viele die sich dazu geäußert hatten, meinten es sei eine Fjordeforelle also dass sie aufgrund ihrer Nahrungsauswahl die Färbung bekommen hat. Ganz eindeutig war es jedoch nicht.
In der Flensburge Förde scheint es auf jeden Fall einen sehr ausgeprägten Fjördörredstamm zu geben.


----------



## MefoProf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin,

alle Forellen, die ich in dr Flensburger Förde gefangen habe, waren blitzeblank |kopfkrat. Wann hast du die denn gefangen

Ich denke nicht, daß die Färbung der Fjordforellen von der Nahrung kommt, sondern vielmehr eine Anpassung an den speziellen Lebensraum darstellt. Diese Fjordforellen werden in der Regel auch nicht besonders groß, bzw brauchen dazu wie Bachforellen auch viele Jahre.

Man sagt hier in Dänemark auch über diese Fjordforellen, daß es "Fahrstuhlfische" sind, die sehr häufig ins Süsswasser ziehen. Sozusagen ein Mittelding zwischen Bach - und Meerforelle :q

Es gibt aber auch immer mal wieder große Bachforellen, die plötzlich ins Meer ziehen und die sind dann natürlich stark gefärbt. So eine hab ich letzten Mai mal erwischt.

|wavey:


----------



## dacor

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> alle Forellen, die ich in dr Flensburger Förde gefangen habe, waren blitzeblank |kopfkrat. Wann hast du die denn gefangen
> 
> Ich denke nicht, daß die Färbung der Fjordforellen von der Nahrung kommt, sondern vielmehr eine Anpassung an den speziellen Lebensraum darstellt. Diese Fjordforellen werden in der Regel auch nicht besonders groß, bzw brauchen dazu wie Bachforellen auch viele Jahre.
> 
> Man sagt hier in Dänemark auch über diese Fjordforellen, daß es "Fahrstuhlfische" sind, die sehr häufig ins Süsswasser ziehen. Sozusagen ein Mittelding zwischen Bach - und Meerforelle :q
> 
> Es gibt aber auch immer mal wieder große Bachforellen, die plötzlich ins Meer ziehen und die sind dann natürlich stark gefärbt. So eine hab ich letzten Mai mal erwischt.
> 
> |wavey:



Ich hab sie in diesem April gefangen. 
Dieser Link ist interessant: http://www.ulnits.dk/english/year_of_the_sea_trout.htm

Kann ich hier bedenkenlos aus andren Foren zitieren?


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



dacor schrieb:


> Kann ich hier bedenkenlos aus andren Foren zitieren?



Ja klar, nur nicht dieses Forum #h


----------



## dacor

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> Ja klar, nur nicht dieses Forum #h



Jo, wegen der Geschichte frag ich lieber vorher nochmal nach. Ich setz den Link einfach mal rein:
http://www.leidenschaft-meerforelle.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9720


----------



## MefoProf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin,

auf deinem Bild ist leider nicht allzuviel zu erkennen, aber der Fisch scheint bei guter Kondition zu sein und die Flossen sehen auch ganz passabel aus.
Es könnte sich meiner Einschätzung nach daher um einen Fisch handeln, der erst vor kurzen ins Meer zurückgekehrt ist und sich entweder im Eiltempo vollgefressen hat oder aber schon im Süß/Brackwasser gute Nahrungsquellen aufgetan hat.


Ansonsten wird es wohl eine Fjordforelle sein, aber von einem solchen Stamm hab ich in der Flensburger Förde noch nie etwas gehört. Ist aber auch schon viele Jahre her, daß ich dort gefischt habe. Vielleicht kann einer der öfter in FF unterwegs ist, mehr dazu sagen.

|wavey:


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



dacor schrieb:


> Jo, wegen der Geschichte frag ich lieber vorher nochmal nach. Ich setz den Link einfach mal rein:
> http://www.leidenschaft-meerforelle.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9720


 ******* da bin ich ja rausgeschmissen weil ich immer so nett bin :q:q:qkann ich leider nicht lesen :q:qlg andre


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo leute 
ich hatte dieses jahr in der fl förde 2 fische die richtig fett waren |bigeyesund silber blank nix mit färbung lg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: Heute Morgen im Nebel
Wo: Deutsche Ostseeküste bei Eckernförde
Wer: Ernie und Bert
Wind: Viel, aber unschädlich
Vomit: Mösi 15g
Wie Groß: 44cm
Warum: Weil ich unbedingt mal ne Gravad Örring herstellen möchte

Moin Tach auch,

Konnte mich heute Morgen doch wider aller Absprachen mit der Missus aus dem Haus schleichen und 1 1/2 Stunden das Eisen werfen und den Fisch der 100 Würfe jagen, da ich ja unbedingt das Gravad Örring Rezept ausprobieren wollte. Aber ich outete mich erstmal als Feigling - wollte eigentlich einen neuen Strand ausprobieren und hab mich dann doch nicht ge-trout. Nach ca. 45 Minuten und einigen vorangegangenen Pseudobissen auf der flachen Sandbank an einer meiner häufig frequentierten Küstenabschnitte dann ein langer Spinnstop mit Happy End, als ein Fisch mit schmackes auf den absinkenden Silda einstieg. Der Drill war aber ungewöhnlich unspektakulär, und nach kurzer Zeit hatte ich dann eine silberne 44er am Galgen. Werd nun wohl mal das Gravad Örring Rezept ausprobieren 

Gruß & TL,

Reverend Mefo


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Felix ( Reverend )
Was hast Du für ein Leben |bigeyes Immer am wasser,irgend was mache Ich da verkehrt
Petri zur silbernen.
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Jacky Fan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Auch von mir ein fettes Petry


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> Moin Felix ( Reverend )
> Was hast Du für ein Leben |bigeyes Immer am wasser,irgend was mache Ich da verkehrt
> Petri zur silbernen.
> Gruß Christoph


Wohnst in der falschen Gegend.


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri an den Reverend !!!:m

Nächsten Samstag fahren wir höchst wahrscheinlich auch wieder los...:g


----------



## saeboe

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Glückwunsch an den Reverrend. 
Die ist aber sehr gut im Futter. 

War gestern in Bliesdorf. 
trübes Wasser
Wind von der falschen Seite (für die Fliege)
Wollte mal meine neuen Fliegen ausprobieren. 
Strand hat sich sehr verändert.
Viel zu viel Sand........................
Erfolg? keiner nicht mal ein Biss.


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Danke für die Petris :m

Forelle ist jetzt eingelegt und ich kann morgen berichten, wie dat schmeckt 

@Christoph, Du musst halt mal wieder mitkommen. Weisst ja, wo ich stehe :q. Und wenn man das Glück hat, nur 15 Min zum Wasser zu fahren, muss man das ja auch nutzen|wavey:

Gruß,

Felix


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@Reverend
ja wir müssen mal ein Termin machen,dann klappts bei mir
vieleicht auch mal wieder :q


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

petri zum ostseesilber:vik:
sind nächstes WE auch wieder on tour mit fishbone und den anderen ,ma sehn ob was backen bleibt:q


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin

Wann:heute von 6-13 Uhr
Wo:   Nähe v. Pelzerh.
Womit: Spinn/Fliegenpeitsche
Wetter: Wind v. SW , sonnig 
Wasser : klar bei 9°
Was : auf Eisen Nullnummer , Fliege auch erst garnix , ab 11 Uhr ging was 
         erster Kontakt 53 er , recht schlank , aber temperamentvoll . (Ist sie immernoch)
         nächste Wanne eine ca 45 longlinerelease beim 2. Sprung , paar Würfe später 
         Biß und nur kurzer Kontakt , gleich drauf ne ca. 40er , die hing besser .
         Dem Kindergarten noch bescheidgesagt , beim nächsten Mal die Erzieherinnen
         mitzubringen , wenn die nicht grad zum ... im Bach sind :m

Geiler Tag mit Bombenwetter , Fischkontakten und ohne Windknoten |jump:
Petri auch allen  Anderen .

P.S. @ gallus - Strömung war auch ...


----------



## gallus

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@Kraft

....Hab ich mir fast gedacht!
Schade is nur,dass man momentan soweit zum Fisch fahren muss!:v


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> @Reverend
> ja wir müssen mal ein Termin machen,dann klappts bei mir
> vieleicht auch mal wieder :q


 na süsser 
du willst ja immer woanders hin felix ein ganz fettes petri heil du sau sack  nächste woche bin ich wieder drann :g
habe heute eine sms bekommen mit foto |bigeyes68cm silberblank |bigeyesda tränen mir die augen geiler fisch 
und musste hören das  eine ü80 auf fliege einstieg  |bigeyes lg andre


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin,ich war heute mal in meinem Revier unterwegs auf Dorsch.Es sind aber nur 2 kleine Mefos hängen geblieben,wunderschön und schwimmen wieder!!!|supergri Mein Angelgenosse hat mit Gummifisch!!! und Wattwurm doch tatsächlich ein paar Dörschlein überredet mit ihm nach Hause zu fahren!!! Doch gleich nochmal ne Frage an euch:ich hab heute meine Stella gebadet:c#q!!!Hat von euch einer ne Ahnung ob ich die im nächsten Frühjahr noch nutzen kann,oder was ich dafür tun muss....???? Bei dieser Aktion wurde auch die Abdeckung am Rotor beschädigt die auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite vom Schnurlaufröllchen liegt...gibt es dafür Ersatz??? Ich würde mich über Hilfe sehr freuen.Vielen Dank!!! Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Petri an den Reverend !!!:m
> 
> Nächsten Samstag fahren wir höchst wahrscheinlich auch wieder los...:g


ich auch :gwir sehen uns lg andre


----------



## gallus

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ Fischlandmefo

In wie fern hast du die Stella beschädigt?
Der Rotor beschädigt?Was hast du denn gemacht?
Das klingt irgendwie nach Aufprall der Rolle auf nen Stein?
Oder geht´s nur um ein Bad der Rolle im Nass?


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



gallus schrieb:


> @ Fischlandmefo
> 
> In wie fern hast du die Stella beschädigt?
> Der Rotor beschädigt?Was hast du denn gemacht?
> Das klingt irgendwie nach Aufprall der Rolle auf nen Stein?
> Oder geht´s nur um ein Bad der Rolle im Nass?


Genau Aufschlag auf nen Stein...:c.Hast Du irgendeine Idee wie ich das wieder hinkriege...??? Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## gallus

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wie schlimm war´s denn(Bild)?
Ich gehöhre leider auch zu der Fraktion,die öfter´s mal was schrottet.
Deswegen fisch ich auch "nur" ne Technium.


----------



## TPJanssen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: Gestern 07:00 Uhr bis 14:30 Uhr
Wo: Heiligenhafen
Wer: Firefox2 und TPJanssen
Wind: 2-3 WSW
Womit: Schwarz-Weiß, Grün-Weiß, Kupfer 
Was: 1x ca. 35cm (released)- siehe Bild,
1x ca. 40cm, 1x ca. 50cm, beide blank, am Kescher verloren
Warum: Weil MeFo-Fischen einfach super ist...


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> ich auch :gwir sehen uns lg andre



Dann lasst uns aber noch ein Plätzchen frei...:q:g


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ich war heute in Ost-Holstein unterwegs. Fische waren da, aber eher die Kleineren.

3 Meerforellen bei auflandigem Wind auf Blinker innerhalb von 3 Stunden am Vormittag, davon allerdings 1 Untermassige und 2 kräftige Grönländer. Hat bei strammen Wind Spaß gemacht.

Bernd


----------



## gsunderground

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

wann:heute11-15.00uhr
wo:westfehmarn
wer:ich+kollege
wind:ssw 3-4 zunehmend
womit:schwarz-rotes eisen von snap+blau-rot von spöket
was:2x40cm und1x42cm natürlich zurück
warum:weils spaß macht
direkt vom land aus hat heute gereicht aber leider nichts grosses


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Moin!

War heute in der Kifö mit der Fliege. Viele Dorsche um die 40cm und eine Mefo so ca 25cm! Alles zurück im Wasser!!
Warte immernoch auf die Blanken!!!

Schöne Grüße Sebastian


PS Donnerstag hatte ich Hubertsberg noch eine Schöne um die 70 aber braun! An der Fliegenpeitsche ein Erlebnis!


----------



## dacor

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Werden die Fänge eigentlich irgendwann mal statsitisch ausgewertet? Mitlereile hat sich hier ja eine enorme Datenmenge angesammelt. Schade nur, dass nur ziemlich wenig Infos abgegeben werden. Mit Wasserstand, Wind, Strömung, Köderfarbe usw könnte man eine vielsagende Statisktik machen, die es in dieser Größenordnung sicher noch nicht gegeben hat.


----------



## dacor

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: 22.11 11 - 15 Uhr
Wo: Trondheimfjord
Wer:Ich
Wind: 1-3 Bft.

Nichts ausser einem Nachläufer, der jedoch auch seinen Wert hat, da es die erste Meerforelle war, die ich an meinem neuen "Hausstrand" gesehen hab.


----------



## Thomas090883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



dacor schrieb:


> Werden die Fänge eigentlich irgendwann mal statsitisch ausgewertet? Mitlereile hat sich hier ja eine enorme Datenmenge angesammelt. Schade nur, dass nur ziemlich wenig Infos abgegeben werden. Mit Wasserstand, Wind, Strömung, Köderfarbe usw könnte man eine vielsagende Statisktik machen, die es in dieser Größenordnung sicher noch nicht gegeben hat.


 
Moin...
die Idee hatte ich auch schonmal, die Daten hier zu verwenden..nur leider kommt da wirklich viel Arbeit zusammen, da es ja nu wirklich viele Faktoren´zu berücksichtigen gibt. Da was brauchbares und verständliches draus zu zaubern|bigeyes...

Zumindest Wasser-/ Luft-Temperatur, Windrichtung, Luftdruck, Mondphase und Strömungsrichtung-/ Geschwindigkeit usw. allein mit den paar Faktoren wäre man schon Monate beschäftigt...

Ich bin zum Entschluss gekommen....

Ich geh fischen:vik: und guck selber:vik::vik::vik:

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin!

Wann: 22.11.09 von 15 - 19 Uhr
Wo: B.U.
Wer:Traveangler und ich
Wind: 3 -4 Bft. mit Böen, später nichts. Ententeich und wenig Wasser.
Was: ich ein Gröni 35cm zurückgesetzt und Traveangler zwei Dorsche 45 und 55. Viele Kontakte.
Womit: Snaps, Spöket, Möre Silda,

Es waren noch andere Angler vor Ort, konnte aber keine Fänge beobachten.


----------



## Traveangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin!


Wann: 24.11.09 von 0730 - 0830 Uhr
Wo: B.U.
Wer:ich
Wind: 4 Bft. mit Böen  

Was : 1 Dorsch 60cm, der wurde zum Essen eingeladen


----------



## schlauten

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moinsen,

zurück von der Insel mit folgendem Erfolg:

Wann: 17.11.09 von 07 - 12 Uhr
Wo: Altenteil / Fehmarn
Wer: *Havsei* und *ich*
Wind: 2 -3 wenig Wasser
Was: *ich* ne Blanke 42
Womit: Falkfish Thor, 27 gr., schwarz/glitter
Sonst: alle Metall-Köder versucht 
+ Spiro und Fliege = 1 Nachläufer
----------------------------------------------------------
Wann: 18.11.09 von 14 - 17 Uhr
Wo: Katharinenhof / Fehmarn
Wer: *Havsei* und *ich*
Wind: 6 -8 + viel Wasser von oben
Was: *Havsei *ne Blanke 43 und 2 gute Dorsche,
*ich* ne nette 66 in Silber 4,2 kg :vik:
Womit: alles auf Möre Silda Kupfer/Schwarz
Sonst: je dunkler es wurde, desto mehr Anfasser und 
Nachläufer, wahrscheinlich Dorsch

In Katharinenhof sind die Tage von anderen :c Anglern noch mehrere nette Silberlinge an Land gezogen worden.

Hat sich dann wohl bei den Fischern rumgesprochen, die ab Donnerstag die Küste mit ihren Netzen zugestellt haben!:r

Bis demnext.


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri an die Fänger,vorallem zur 66er !!!


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

ein ganz FETTES Petri auch von mir


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



stefan08 schrieb:


> ein ganz FETTES Petri auch von mir


 |bigeyeser lebt ja noch |bigeyes lg andre 
meld dich mal #x


----------



## finnson

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

moin moin, hat jemand von euch erfahrungen mit der schwentinemündung gemacht?
ab 1 januar ist da dann auch keine schonzeit mehr und ich wollte eventuell mal einen versuch auf meerforelle wagen.....


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin!
Bleib lieber an der Küste und laß die Absteiger aus der Schwentine sich erstmal erholen.Es werden nämlich viele davon rumschwimmen!
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## finnson

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

aha ok......


----------



## schlauten

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Petri an die Fänger,vorallem zur 66er !!!


 
Ja danke, |wavey: 

das Adrenalin trägt mich bis zum nächsten Trip nach Fehmarn.

Auch allen ein Petri für die hoffentlich guten Saison.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo 
was bamse schon sagte 
bleib an der offenen küste da hast du chance ne silberne bombe zubekommen 
absteiger sehen häßlich aus und schmecken auch nicht 
lg andre


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri auch von kraft - 66er und über 4 kg - was für`ne Dicke!


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



schlauten schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> zurück von der Insel mit folgendem Erfolg:
> 
> Wann: 17.11.09 von 07 - 12 Uhr
> Wo: Altenteil / Fehmarn
> Wer: *Havsei* und *ich*
> Wind: 2 -3 wenig Wasser
> Was: *ich* ne Blanke 42
> Womit: Falkfish Thor, 27 gr., schwarz/glitter
> Sonst: alle Metall-Köder versucht
> + Spiro und Fliege = 1 Nachläufer
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> Wann: 18.11.09 von 14 - 17 Uhr
> Wo: Katharinenhof / Fehmarn
> Wer: *Havsei* und *ich*
> Wind: 6 -8 + viel Wasser von oben
> Was: *Havsei *ne Blanke 43 und 2 gute Dorsche,
> *ich* ne nette 66 in Silber 4,2 kg :vik:
> Womit: alles auf Möre Silda Kupfer/Schwarz
> Sonst: je dunkler es wurde, desto mehr Anfasser und
> Nachläufer, wahrscheinlich Dorsch
> 
> In Katharinenhof sind die Tage von anderen :c Anglern noch mehrere nette Silberlinge an Land gezogen worden.
> 
> Hat sich dann wohl bei den Fischern rumgesprochen, die ab Donnerstag die Küste mit ihren Netzen zugestellt haben!:r
> 
> Bis demnext.


hallo 
das mit den netzen kommt davon weil zu viel geschrieben wird im internet 
wo gut gefangen wird 
stellen bekannt geben 
die b fischer lesen auch gerne mal in forum mit 
lg andre


----------



## C..pHunter

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@fischgäte 

die B-Angler können sich auch nen Angelführer von der Rapsbande kaufen....Da auch diese Geheimstellen augeführt  Des weiteren werden Siewohl weitaus mehr Ahnung von den Fischgründen haben als die meisten Mefo-Angler. Aber ich bin mal gespannt, wann die erste schwedische Schleppnetzflotte in Weißenhaus auftaucht....

Mal ehrlich....das sind doch Spods die jeder kennt....Die gesamte OH Küste ist doch eh so stark frequentiert, das ne Fangmeldung von Stelle A oder K einen Aussagewert von gleich null hat.....

Gruß, Dennis


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ Andre
jaaaaaaaa er lebt noch:vik: was geht mein diggerle alles fit? ich #xmorgen oder freitag bis dene gruß stefan |schlafen


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wir sind für Samstag raus,ich hab ne Erkältung und das Wetter soll ja auch echt beschissen werden,da muss ich mich nicht noch mit ner Erkältung bei Wind und Regen in die Fluten stellen...#d
Naja,dann werden wir halt nächstes,oder übernächstes WE ein paar Trutten verhaften.:g
Zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr haben der Baron und ich auch frei,da werden wir auch noch mindestens einmal anne Küste fahren.:vik:
Viel Erfolg denen,die dieses WE fischen fahren...:m


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo
> das mit den netzen kommt davon weil zu viel geschrieben wird im internet
> wo gut gefangen wird
> stellen bekannt geben
> die b fischer lesen auch gerne mal in forum mit
> lg andre


 
Deshalb posten hier auch Einige nicht mehr ihre Fänge,oder weil Fänge teilweise gut zerredet werden,Andre.Ich poste schon lange nicht mehr was ich wo fange,das ist zwar schade für Alle die sich die Infos hier rausziehen aber hat für mich persönlich so seine gewissen Vorteile.Ich freue mich aber immer wieder wenn ich lese das Du eine verhaften konntest.Meine Tel.hast Du ja oder PN geht auch.Sonntag wird wieder angegriffen für 1-2 Stündchen.Wo?Wann?Warum? weil Bock drauf.


----------



## Christian D

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hier wird gerade wirklich die Meinung vertreten, dass die professionellen (beruflichen) Fischer sich die Informationen über Meerforellenfänge in Boards von Anglern suchen???? ;+ :qDiese B-Fischer fischen seit ettlichen Jahrzehnten vor unseren Küsten....und leben davon. Lange, bevor das gezielte Meerforellenangeln zum Hype wurde und lange bevor es eine mediale Berichterstattung über die Meerforellenfischerei mit der Handangel gab, lange bevor überhaupt das Wort "Internet" zur Debatte stand. 

Die Berufsfischer wissen genau, wann und wo sie ihre Netze auslegen müssen und bei welchen Bedingungen es sich nicht lohnt. Schließlich ist es ihr Job. Sie leben davon. Und das Tag für Tag.Seit Jahrzehnten. Wir Angler maßen uns an, mit Informationen zu haushalten, weil Berufsfischer mitlesen?????#d :q:q Der Grund, warum nur noch die wenigsten berichten, ist doch ein ganz anderer. Und der ist von uns Anglern leider hausgemacht........:v

So, nach langer Abstinenz mal wieder zu Wort gemeldet. Ich gehe jetzt ans Wasser. Bei mir zu Hause steht nämlich noch eine Orvis Helios midflex in Klasse 5, die dringend mal Salzwasser schnuppern muss. 

Der Genießer fischt und schweigt...

Gruß Christian


----------



## Traveangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@Christian D

dem ist eigentlich nix hinzuzufühgen:q

Ich finde es immer " witzig " was einige Angler für ein Geheimnis um Ihre Fangstellen machen . Wir hatten es letztens erst als wir mit dem Boot drausen waren und andere Angler an der Slipanlage getroffen haben ! Diese hatten 2 Mefos und ein paar Dorsche im Eimer , auf unsere Nachfrage wo die den Geschleppt haben bekammen wir nur ein geheimnisvolles "da drausen " zu hören.#d


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Man kann manchmal den Spieß auch umdrehen , in der Nähe der vermeintlichen Mefo-netze
geht oft mehr als man glaubt . Wenn allerdings der gesamte Strand abgezäunt ist und man 
die Schwimmkörper der Netze an der Oberfläche sieht , wird`s natürlich unwahrscheinlicher .
Ich hab mir abgewöhnt , beim ersten Anblick einer Markierungsfahne fluchend den Strand
zu verlassen . 

@ Christian D : geile Teile , nicht wahr - ich nehme allerdings lieber die 8er , Wind macht
es bei etwas größeren Mücken leider oft nötig - und extra für den Herbst noch ne 5-6er?

Petri K.


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hi Christian D,

Wir sind uns ja auch schon am Strand übern Weg gelaufen und sind da auch einer Meinung warum wir nichts mehr posten.
Das mit der jahrelangen Erfahrung der B-Fischer ist naklar nicht von der Hand zu weisen.
Ich speziell poste nix mehr,weil ich keinen Bock habe das alles zerlabert wird:v,und weil ich meine Ruhe haben will an gewissen Stränden.:q#6


----------



## Kleiner Dorsch

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Freelander schrieb:


> Hi Christian D,
> 
> Wir sind uns ja auch schon am Strand übern Weg gelaufen und sind da auch einer Meinung warum wir nichts mehr posten.
> Das mit der jahrelangen Erfahrung der B-Fischer ist naklar nicht von der Hand zu weisen.
> Ich speziell poste nix mehr,weil ich keinen Bock habe das alles zerlabert wird:v,und weil ich meine Ruhe haben will an gewissen Stränden.:q#6




:m:m:m:m:m:m:m
Mein Reden!!!!


----------



## djoerni

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ich speziell poste nix mehr,weil ich keinen Bock habe das alles zerlabert wird:v,und weil ich meine Ruhe haben will an gewissen Stränden.:q#6[/QUOTE]

sehe das genauso. Sobald ne gute Trutte rauskommt und gepostet wird, bricht hier Krieg aus. Macht keinen Spaß mehr irgendeinen schönen Fisch zu posten. Sei es Zander, Mefo oder Dorsch. Irgendjemand hat immer was zu mäkeln. Forelle zu braun, Dorsch ist der Bauch zu dick, Zander kurz vor der Schonzeit gefangen etc...#d


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



djoerni schrieb:


> Ich speziell poste nix mehr,weil ich keinen Bock habe das alles zerlabert wird:v,und weil ich meine Ruhe haben will an gewissen Stränden.:q#6



sehe das genauso. Sobald ne gute Trutte rauskommt und gepostet wird, bricht hier Krieg aus. Macht keinen Spaß mehr irgendeinen schönen Fisch zu posten. Sei es Zander, Mefo oder Dorsch. Irgendjemand hat immer was zu mäkeln. Forelle zu braun, Dorsch ist der Bauch zu dick, Zander kurz vor der Schonzeit gefangen etc...#d[/QUOTE]

JAWOLL!!!! Jörni das hab ich vor monaten und jahren schon gesagt.... Schönen Dank noch einmal an die jenigen, die alles zerlabern! So machts doch richtig Spaß hier! Schade schade, dass die Elite keine Lust mehr hat Fänge zu posten!


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wir verstehen uns.....:m:g


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moinsen...

Hab eben vom Baron ne MNS mit ner schönen silberblanken 46er von der Insel bekommen...


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hab mal das Foto von Handy runter geladen...

Sieht für mich sogar eher wie ne Steelhead aus...

Anhang anzeigen 122701


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Hab mal das Foto von Handy runter geladen...
> 
> Sieht für mich sogar eher wie ne Steelhead aus...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 122701


 |bigeyeshallo |bigeyes
mein traum in silber :qeinmal ne stealhead an der fliegenpeitsche :qgeil 
sag ihn ein fettes petri heil morgen früh bin ich drann :vik:meine beiden kollegen sind auch auf der insel :qeine raus 3 verloren #d:c#d
lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

:qachso das war heut morgen vielleiht haben die ja schon richtig abgerockt :q lg andre


----------



## El. Baron TDAF

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moinsen erstmal,
sacht mal Jungs was iss`n hier los ????? Nix mehr posten, alles wird zerlabert etc. !!!!
Was antwortet ihr denn alle auf solche Vollidioten ????
Berufsfischer hin oder her, Netze oder nicht. Is doch vollig egal.

Hab meine Steelhead in Staberhuk gefangen, obwohl die Netze 200 Meter vorm Ufer standen.
Also alle nochmal genau hinschauen *STABERHUK !!!*
wer n bischen Ahnung von Wind , Wetter , Strömung etc. besitzt, der weiß, wo man auf Fehmarn bzw. S-H Mefos fangen kann. ÜBERALL !!!!!

So genug "zerlabert"  !!!!
Petri an alle die ans Wasser kommen.


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Genau! Petri Heil,
Morgen bin ich am Wasser.#h:vik:


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> |bigeyeshallo |bigeyes
> mein traum in silber :qeinmal ne stealhead an der fliegenpeitsche :qgeil
> sag ihn ein fettes petri heil morgen früh bin ich drann :vik:meine beiden kollegen sind auch auf der insel :qeine raus 3 verloren #d:c#d
> lg andre


nö hat sich nix geändert,außer das mein spitzenring aufgegeben hat:r und ich heut abend noch ma unter wasser nach den forellen geschaut habe#q#q

@ baron: Dickes Petri zu der Steelhaed ,Thomas und ich wir warn in Klausdorf unterwegs,Wettertechnisch O.K aber wasser hat gefehlt


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> nö hat sich nix geändert,außer das mein spitzenring aufgegeben hat:r und ich heut abend noch ma unter wasser nach den forellen geschaut habe#q#q
> 
> @ baron: Dickes Petri zu der Steelhaed ,Thomas und ich wir warn in Klausdorf unterwegs,Wettertechnisch O.K aber wasser hat gefehlt


 na du bademeister :vik:jetzt hat es dich auch mal erwischt wenigstens ist alles gut geblieben wo ist das foto von thomas


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> na du bademeister :vik:jetzt hat es dich auch mal erwischt wenigstens ist alles gut geblieben wo ist das foto von thomas



japp,sind halt diese K...strände mit so viele steine,bin halt nich mehr der jüngste:vik:
foto kommt noch ,hat er selber abgelichtet


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



El. Baron TDAF schrieb:


> Moinsen erstmal,
> sacht mal Jungs was iss`n hier los ????? Nix mehr posten, alles wird zerlabert etc. !!!!
> Was antwortet ihr denn alle auf solche Vollidioten ????
> Berufsfischer hin oder her, Netze oder nicht. Is doch vollig egal.
> 
> Hab meine Steelhead in Staberhuk gefangen, obwohl die Netze 200 Meter vorm Ufer standen.
> Also alle nochmal genau hinschauen *STABERHUK !!!*
> wer n bischen Ahnung von Wind , Wetter , Strömung etc. besitzt, der weiß, wo man auf Fehmarn bzw. S-H Mefos fangen kann. ÜBERALL !!!!!
> 
> So genug "zerlabert"  !!!!
> Petri an alle die ans Wasser kommen.



Man ey,ich könnte :v,dass ich nicht dabei war...


----------



## Traveangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

*Wann:* heute ( 0645-0900 )
*Wer:* Marco, sein Nachbar und ich
*Wo:* Bliesdorf
*Womit:* Wobler , Blinker 
*Wetter:* Dunkel , leichter Regen
*Wasser:* ganz leicht trübe und bisschen Welle
*Wind:* bft 3-4
*Was:* 2 Nemos , 1 X 53 Mefo in SILBERBLANK
*Warum:* warum warum ?

Die Forelle wurde von Rainer gefangen , war seine 2tes mal MEFO angeln . Dann wurde er heute gleich mit einer wirklich gut genärten 53er MEFO belohnt . Tja was soll ich sagen , der is jetzt auch MEFO verseucht


----------



## saeboe

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin
Petri an alle Fänger.

War Gestern  in Blank Eck mit der Fliege unterwergs. 
Wasser: leicht trübe
Wind: Süd bis Süd-West
Fisch: null nix nicht mal ein Anfasser
Womit: Fliege 
Wann: 14.30 bis 16.30

Warum? weil ich meine neue Watjacke testen wollte.


----------



## osteangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

moin moin,
ich lese hier immer wieder das wort "elite" woran erkennt man denn wer dazu gehört und wer nicht? oder muss ich jetzt meine meldungen vorher bei der elite anmelden so schöne fang/nicht-fangmeldungen wie die letzten beiden sollten diesen fred füllen und nicht das gejaule und gemecker von leuten die anderen ihre fische nicht gönnen, wenn jemand seine fische nicht mehr posten möchte, soll er dieses meiner meinung nach dann eben nicht mehr tun aber auch davon abstand nehmen sich über die fänge anderer zu informieren bzw in jedem beitrag zu schreiben wie schreklich es angeblich sein
kann einen fisch hier zu melden.... für leute wie mich ist es sehr informativ bevor man die 250km bis zur küste auf sich nimmt ob irgendwo was geht! das einzige was hier "zerlabert" wird, ist die informitivität des thraeds. 
wenn ich jetzt jemandem auf den schlips getreten bin tut es mir ev. auch etwas leid... sorry fürs zerlabern des threads aber ich musste das mal loswerden....
mfg und krumme ruten, osteangler


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



saeboe schrieb:


> Moin
> Petri an alle Fänger.
> 
> War Gestern  in Blank Eck mit der Fliege unterwergs.
> Wasser: leicht trübe
> Wind: Süd bis Süd-West
> Fisch: null nix nicht mal ein Anfasser
> Womit: Fliege
> Wann: 14.30 bis 16.30
> 
> Warum? weil ich meine neue Watjacke testen wollte.



Moin Kai
Du testest zuviel,mehr angeln kleiner denn klappts auch mit dem Fisch#6#6 aber laß mal bei mir wars auch nich besser:vik:Fisch war da aber keiner wollte mit zum essen kommen


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

:gnabend :g
heute mit der fliege 7std gespielt :ceine kleine konnte ich faßt verhaften ca 30 cm 
danach 2 nachläufer auf einer gelben pattegrisen  2 bisse verkackt :vund danach mußte ich mir noch anhören gestern konnte ich ne 67cm mefo verhaften  auf fliege #q und dann sagte da einer zu mir um 15uhr ballert das 
und was passiert um 15uhr 10 war sein knüppel richtig krumm #qdie er leider verloren hat wenn nicht hätte ich die schnurr durchgeschnitten :g
also was für ein tag heute 
lg andre 
achso petri den fängern


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



saeboe schrieb:


> Moin
> Petri an alle Fänger.
> 
> War Gestern in Blank Eck mit der Fliege unterwergs.
> Wasser: leicht trübe
> Wind: Süd bis Süd-West
> Fisch: null nix nicht mal ein Anfasser
> Womit: Fliege
> Wann: 14.30 bis 16.30
> 
> Warum? weil ich meine neue Watjacke testen wollte.


na kleiner ja so ist das wenn erst mal der kleine da ist denn hat mann auch wenig zeit angeln zugehen ich kann dir ein lied davon singen 
hatte dich gestern nochmal versucht anzurufen |kopfkratwir talken oki doki lg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Mensch Andre, wat machst Du denn für Sachen?

Ich bin nun durch mit der :vSchweinegrippe :v, bin aber trotzdem am Wo-Ende noch zu angeschlagen gewesen und nicht ans Wasser gekommen. Naja, die Trutten wirds nicht gestört haben :m

Gruß,

Felix


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri an die Fänger....


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



osteangler schrieb:


> moin moin,
> ich lese hier immer wieder das wort "elite" woran erkennt man denn wer dazu gehört und wer nicht? oder muss ich jetzt meine meldungen vorher bei der elite anmelden so schöne fang/nicht-fangmeldungen wie die letzten beiden sollten diesen fred füllen und nicht das gejaule und gemecker von leuten die anderen ihre fische nicht gönnen, wenn jemand seine fische nicht mehr posten möchte, soll er dieses meiner meinung nach dann eben nicht mehr tun aber auch davon abstand nehmen sich über die fänge anderer zu informieren bzw in jedem beitrag zu schreiben wie schreklich es angeblich sein
> kann einen fisch hier zu melden.... für leute wie mich ist es sehr informativ bevor man die 250km bis zur küste auf sich nimmt ob irgendwo was geht! das einzige was hier "zerlabert" wird, ist die informitivität des thraeds.
> wenn ich jetzt jemandem auf den schlips getreten bin tut es mir ev. auch etwas leid... sorry fürs zerlabern des threads aber ich musste das mal loswerden....
> mfg und krumme ruten, osteangler


 

gibt ja auch ne "Off Topic" Version dieses Fred´s zur Not, wenn ich dir auch trotzdem rechtgeben muss, bissel viel OT!!

greetz und petri an die Ausdauernden Mefojäger!!!


----------



## Thomas090883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

So ...hier dann mal wieder eine Fangmeldung|uhoh:
o ...hier dann der "Fang"-Bericht.....vom Samstag.

Morgens um 6:00 Uhr klinglete das Telefon...mhhh komischer Weckton..denke ich... dabei war es die Fishbone die mich aus dem Schlaf riss.
Scheixxxe verpennt... und der Addi war schon kurz vor Fehmarn.
Also Katzenwäsche, Kippe, Kaffee..und der obligatorische Morgenxxxxxx fielen etwas kürzer aus.
Das Wetter schlägte Kapriolen auf der Autobahn...Wind und Regen aus allen Richtungen.

Angekommen am Hot-Spot auf Fehmarn stand Addi schon im Wasser, fischlos aber wenigstens dass Wetter war angenehm.
Also aufgetacklet und los.

Nach gut zwei Stunden dann der erste Kontakt...und verwertet.
Eine gute 40er die auch direkt in die Pfanne wandert.



 Klein aber rund...         

Köder war ein Hansen Fight in Grün Weiß

Ja, der Rest ist schnell erzählt, der Addi guckte sich das ganze Spektakel doch lieber -von unter Wasser an-.....
Der Wind drehte und es wurde zunehmend ungemütlicher...auch Dorsche wollten sich trotz unermüdlichen Fischens nicht einstellen.

Fazit:
Zwei "defekte" Ruten
Bei Addi ist der Spitzenring stiften gegangen und bei mir gleich der ganze Griff...
und ein selbstverschuldetes Loch in der Wader... Blöder Fischgalgen.

Ansonsten mal wieder tolle Stelle mit Potenzial erkundet.
Anbei noch ein paar Bilder:



 Wo gehts zu den Meerforellen         





 Der Traumstrand         




 ...Der Traum....         




 Addi in Action

So und hier dann nochmal ein Blick aus Addi´s Perspektive....



 Und Addi??? Fische da???         


Leider war nix auszumachen...

Gruß Thomas


----------



## saeboe

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ Addi 69

solltest Dir auch sone neue Watjacke zulegen. Habe auch einen Adler gemacht, bin aber komplett trocken geblieben. Nicht mal die Ärmel waren naß. 


Von Mc Pom hört man ja im Moment auch nichts gutes. Netze ohne Ende in zweier und dreier Reihen soweit das Auge reicht.


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



saeboe schrieb:


> Von Mc Pom hört man ja im Moment auch nichts gutes. Netze ohne Ende in zweier und dreier Reihen soweit das Auge reicht.



Auf was fischen die da eigentlich? Trutten und Lachse sind doch zur Zeit in McPom geschützt. Was sollen also die Netze? Seehasen fangen? :v


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

moin ,moin bei uns hier (rund um rostock) gibt´s n paar dorsche und die halten sich so in 3-9m wasser auf!
außerdem sind natürlich auch die platten im flachen unterwegs.
und so ein "verirrter" lachs/mefo wird natürlich auch gern genommen und unter der hand verkauft!
wie du siehst gibt es für die fischer genug gründe hier ihre netze zu stellen.......
außerdem haben wir schon seit wochen südlichen wind, sodass die fischer im landschutz selbst bei ner 8-9bft noch fischen können.....
für uns ist das natürlich zum :v

naja da kann man nix machen 
gruß an alle


----------



## finnson

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

gestern in der eckernförder bucht leider nur 10 kleinere dorsche blinkern können...
die mefo´s waren wohl gerad woanders...


----------



## finnson

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

keine fangmeldungen?


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Komm leider erst nächstes WE anne  Küste,hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit...


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

das wetter ist zum :v  mal sehen ob was rausgekommen ist heute


----------



## KugelBlitz

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hey Leute!
Waren heute zu dritt von 14-16 Uhr in Hohwacht unterwegs.
Gleich beim ersten Wurf hatte ich nen Biss doch der Fisch verabschiedete sich nach 2 Kopfschlägen wieder.
Kurz vor vier gabs dann endlich die *ERSTE*:k Mefo für mich überhaupt.
Mit 45cm zwar kein Riese aber immerhin die Rute und die Watjacke eingeweit!!!
Fünf Minuten später hatte dann mein Kollege ne gerade massige an Land die aber wieder schwimmen durfte.
Der andere Kollege fing dann noch nen untermassigen Dorsch und dann mussten wir leider schon wieder los.
Bin jedenfalls stolz wie Oskar über mein erstes Küstensilber und bin schon heiss auf die nächste Session anner See.
Gruss und tight lines
Tobi


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

mein glückwunsch zu ersten mefo #6die wirst du nicht so schnell vergessen 
und die 2 ist grnicht so schwer zufangen wenigstens bist du richtig versaut jetzt und wirst den mefo virus nicht mer los lg andre 


nächsten sonntag starte ich auch wieder :g


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Jo,Petri zur Ersten!!!


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

von mir auch ein dickes Petri !!!

Fangmeldung von heute #h
Wann:12:30-17:30
Wo:Kiel
Wind:SO 3-4
Was: Eine blanke 35cm (schwimmt wieder)
2 Fette Küstendorsche 55cm für die küche|supergri und 2 Fette verloren :cPapa hat einen dicken Überspringer im drill verloren 
Mit was : Gladsax Wobbler Blau-Silber und Gladsax Wobbler
Grün-Silber


----------



## TPJanssen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Juchuuhhh! Auch ich habe endlich meine erste MeFo:

Wann: 04.12.09 von 11 - 17 Uhr
Wo: Marienleuchte / Fehmarn
Wer: *leider nur ich* (und ein unbekannter Helfer)
Wind: 2 -3 aus Ost - leichte Welle
Was: Eine blanke 40
Womit: Spöket 26gr., schwarz/rot
Sonst: 5 Std. ohne Biss mit allen möglichen Blinkern auf 2 km die Ostsee durchpflügt.
Dann bei Einbruch der Dunkelheit von anderem MeFo-Angler den Tipp auf schwereren Wobbler bekommen und nach dem 2. Wurf hing sie... leider war es danach zu dunkel um noch ihre große Schwester an den Haken zu kriegen...

TP
PS: Ein mir sehr gut bekannter Angler hat seine Rute mit Rolle am Parkplatz stehen gelassen und es erst 150 km später zu Hause festgestellt.
Ein Anruf bei der Polizei auf Fehmarn und sie haben das Gerät gefunden und zur Abholung an die Wache gebracht.... - Also nicht immer nur auf die Polizei meckern...


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Peti den Fängern#6
|kopfkratwat die loide alles so vergessen....tz..tz..tz,Wathosen,komplett montierte Angeln,demnächst lassen sie noch ihre Mefos liegen|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



stefan08 schrieb:


> von mir auch ein dickes Petri !!!
> 
> Fangmeldung von heute #h
> Wann:12:30-17:30
> Wo:Kiel
> Wind:SO 3-4
> Was: Eine blanke 35cm (schwimmt wieder)
> 2 Fette Küstendorsche 55cm für die küche|supergri und 2 Fette verloren :cPapa hat einen dicken Überspringer im drill verloren
> Mit was : Gladsax Wobbler Blau-Silber und Gladsax Wobbler
> Grün-Silber


Na Stefan ,haste dein Paps wieder in Grund und Boden geangelt:q
hoffentlich ist der Mefogott uns nächstes We auch gnädig


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

( @Addi )  naja er hat ja auch gefangen :qhabe mit dem mefogott geschrieben und er wird nächste woche bei euch sein#6
den rockt ihr richtig #:


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ich war heute auf Fehmarn unterwegs. Fische waren da, aber eher die Kleineren.

3 kleinere Meerforellen als Nachläufer bei auflandigem Wind auf Blinker, aber kein Fisch wollte tatsächlich beissen. Stattdessen viel Seegras im Wasser und reichlich frische Luft. 

Bernd


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo 
petri den fängern :grute liegengelassen und bei der polizei abholen 
mann da habt ihraber schwein gehabt :mhoffentlich passiert mir das auch mal 
frau vergessen und nicht wieder gefunden :vik:und schön jedes weekend in der ostee stehen 
ACHTUNG BRATPFANNEN ALARM |bigeyesLG ANDRE 
ALLEN EIN SCHÖNEN NICOLAUS


----------



## Hamburgerjung 93

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Gestern von 14.00 bis 16.30 mit Strily an der Küste gewesen. War mein erstes Mal richtig auf Mefo. Sonnst nur beim Brandungsangeln welche erwischt...
Ergebnis: Strily 1 Mefo 42cm einen Nachläufer 3 Minidorsche Ich 1 Mefo ca 40cm und eine gute 50er Longline released.
Wir haben sehr viele Bisse gehabt die wir nicht verwerten konnten. Fisch war definitiv da. Mein geilster Tag an der Küste bis jetz.Scheiß auf die ollen Zander ich bin jetz auch Mefo verrückt. Das geilste Angeln was geht.
MFG und viel Petri Heil
HHjung 93


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@Hamburgerjung 93
Petri jezt gehts erst richtig los mit dem mefo angeln#6 
ich habe ja schon immer gesagt scheiß auf die zander:v mich wundert das beim zanderangeln noch kein geld abgenommen wird das ist ja schon  wie am forellenpuff
angler an angler stehen sie beim faulenzen #daber egal das ist ja nicht der zandertread sonder mefotread wünsche dir und den anderen mefosüchtis noch richtig dicke blanke fische :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Und wieder einer mehr...
Petri zu den Fängen!!!


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Hamburgerjung 93 schrieb:


> Gestern von 14.00 bis 16.30 mit Strily an der Küste gewesen. War mein erstes Mal richtig auf Mefo. Sonnst nur beim Brandungsangeln welche erwischt...
> Ergebnis: Strily 1 Mefo 42cm einen Nachläufer 3 Minidorsche Ich 1 Mefo ca 40cm und eine gute 50er Longline released.
> Wir haben sehr viele Bisse gehabt die wir nicht verwerten konnten. Fisch war definitiv da. Mein geilster Tag an der Küste bis jetz.Scheiß auf die ollen Zander ich bin jetz auch Mefo verrückt. Das geilste Angeln was geht.
> MFG und viel Petri Heil
> HHjung 93


:q:q:q:qna du das laß mal nicht dein groß opa hören :q:q:q:qden immerfänger  mein glückwunsch zur ersten mefo #6
und wieder einer mehr am strand |kopfkratwo fahre ich bloß hin sonntag |kopfkratlg andre


----------



## Hamburgerjung 93

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Mir kribbelt das auch schon wieder in den Figern 
Muss sehen das ich das we auch wieder an die Küste komme. 
Das is die ******* wenn man Schüler ist und kein Shuttel hat
Würde mich nicht wundern wenn ich heute von dem Tag träume...
Einfach nur geil 
All denen die los kommen viel Petri
HHjung93


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Moin!!

War gestern von 13.00 bis 17.00 Uhr auf meiner Lieblingsinsel(Als DK) um meine erste Mefo auf Selbstgetüdeltes zu fangen!
Nach einer Stunde erster Biss und eine Trutte um die 40cm schraubt sich aus dem Wasser! Dannach eine Flucht auf mich zu und weg war sie wieder! Egal die Fliege geht also! 
Kurz vor Schluß sehe ich nur eine Vorfachlänge entfernt einen ganz kleinen Ring an der Oberfläche und schlenze meine Fliege eher Lustlos zu der Stelle. Als meine Fliege aufkommt bekomme ich sofort einen Biss und kann kurz darauf meine erste Mefo(ca40cm) auf Eigenbaufliege zurücksetzen.
Jetzt bin ich doppelt süchtig!!!!!!!!!
Schöne Grüße an alle anderen an der Küste!
Sebastian


----------



## Firefox2

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



TPJanssen schrieb:


> Juchuuhhh! Auch ich habe endlich meine erste MeFo:
> 
> Wann: 04.12.09 von 11 - 17 Uhr
> Wo: Marienleuchte / Fehmarn
> Wer: *leider nur ich* (und ein unbekannter Helfer)
> Wind: 2 -3 aus Ost - leichte Welle
> Was: Eine blanke 40
> Womit: Spöket 26gr., schwarz/rot
> Sonst: 5 Std. ohne Biss mit allen möglichen Blinkern auf 2 km die Ostsee durchpflügt.
> Dann bei Einbruch der Dunkelheit von anderem MeFo-Angler den Tipp auf schwereren Wobbler bekommen und nach dem 2. Wurf hing sie... leider war es danach zu dunkel um noch ihre große Schwester an den Haken zu kriegen...
> 
> TP
> PS: Ein mir sehr gut bekannter Angler hat seine Rute mit Rolle am Parkplatz stehen gelassen und es erst 150 km später zu Hause festgestellt.
> Ein Anruf bei der Polizei auf Fehmarn und sie haben das Gerät gefunden und zur Abholung an die Wache gebracht.... - Also nicht immer nur auf die Polizei meckern...


 

Ein ganz ganz dickes Petri zu deiner Ersten #6
du weist ja, das erste mal ist schon lange her :g
Das nächste mal bin ich wieder mit am Start, habe die hälfte der Weihnachtsfeiern geschaft, nur noch zwei an diesen WE.
Aber danach gehöre ich wieder Dir :vik:

@ Andre 
HAbe jetzt auch noch ne Zweihand-Peitsche gewonnen,
vielleicht kannst du mir ja ein paar kniffe und triks damit zeigen.

LG 
Firefox

:l:l:l:l Mefo´s fischen ist einfach geil :l:l:l


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ Andre 
HAbe jetzt auch noch ne Zweihand-Peitsche gewonnen,
vielleicht kannst du mir ja ein paar kniffe und triks damit zeigen.

andre und ne zweihandrute |bigeyes der kommt ja man grade mit einer hand zurecht:q
scherz bei seite...
glückwunsch!!
zweihandrute werfen ist super geil. viel entspannender als einhand.
mit denen gehts richtig raus. es muss natürlich alles passen.
welche klasse haste denn?

grüsse


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Loide
Wir haben uns hier ja mal über die bösen Berufsfischer unterhalten die immer die Meerforellen wegfangen(sogar braune),und jemand wollte ja sogar das Schonmaß auf 60cm raufgesetzt haben ,jeder von uns freut sich über jede Mefo die den Aufstieg in ihr Laichgewässer schafft...
Hier mal ein Link was denen dort blühen kann,da krieg ich glatt nen Wutanfall|motz:|motz:|motz:......
http://www.svz.de/lokales/buetzow/a...216/fischdieb-kommt-nachts-mit-der-forke.html


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo bamse 
petri heil zur mefo mit eigenbau fliege  lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ Andre 
HAbe jetzt auch noch ne Zweihand-Peitsche gewonnen,
vielleicht kannst du mir ja ein paar kniffe und triks damit zeigen.

LG 
Firefox


|bigeyesdas kann ich überhaubt nicht so ein quatsch mit 2 hand und so einhand langt mir schon 

aber wenn das in park wieder losgeht da kannst du ein sehen der das ding 40 meter donnert |bigeyeslg andre


----------



## trutanator

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Moin Loide
> Wir haben uns hier ja mal über die bösen Berufsfischer unterhalten die immer die Meerforellen wegfangen(sogar braune),und jemand wollte ja sogar das Schonmaß auf 60cm raufgesetzt haben ,jeder von uns freut sich über jede Mefo die den Aufstieg in ihr Laichgewässer schafft...
> Hier mal ein Link was denen dort blühen kann,da krieg ich glatt nen Wutanfall|motz:|motz:|motz:......
> http://www.svz.de/lokales/buetzow/a...216/fischdieb-kommt-nachts-mit-der-forke.html



Absolut traurig.
Dem können wir nur mit erhöhter Aufmerksamkeit und Zivilcourage begegnen, wobei in den heutigen Zeiten, ich bin wahrlich nicht schwach und auch nicht feige, ich prinzipiell bei Nichtjugendlichen die Polizei einschalten würde - sonst liegst nachher daneben, neben der abgestochenen Trutte.


----------



## MefoProf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Jo, wirklich nicht zu fassen. Kann dem Trutanator nur Recht geben. Hier in DK läuft es aber leider auch nicht viel besser. Diese Saison sind alleine hier in der nachbarschaft in drei Auen Netze sichergestellt worden, die die gesamte Au abgesperrt haben. Hört sich nicht ganz so skandalös an, aber der Schaden wird wohl mit der Methode um ein Vielfaches höher liegen. Dann schon lieber die Mistgabelstecher.


----------



## Firefox2

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

So jetzt nochmal ich,
Ist von Scierra eine Sweep ( 4 teile )
12,9 Feet WF 8/9  Rec.Wt 25-27 grams
dazu ne Backing line 30lbs 13,6 Kg
Running Line MWF V2 30m DH Float 12-13 ' 8-9
dazu einen ich glaube man sagt schußkopf dazu DH RL Float 
ne Mütze nen Vorfach und eine DVD und das alles für mein 54 Mefo-Bild geil


----------



## Flala - Flifi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin!
Da sach ich ma: Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Wo muss ich mein Fangfoto für sowas hinschicken? Da werd ich ja glatt neidisch!

Gruß und viel Spaß mit der Combo,
Martin


----------



## Firefox2

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

War bei http://www.visitdenmark.com


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

is ja nich zu glauben, diese überaus harten Folgen "...dann stellen wir ihn zu Rede und stellen notfalls die verwendeten Gegenstände sicher..."+vielleicht Bußgeld????--BITTE????
Geht´s noch???
Wenn solche Idioten erwischt werden gehören die mal so richtig schön verprügelt!!! Ne hohe,sehr hohe Geldstrafe muss dann natürlich noch folgen!!!
Aber wenn die Fischereiaufseher alte, klapprige und ängstliche Typen sind hat doch keiner dieser Wilderer respekt vor denen!
Dann kommt vielleicht noch eine kleine, niedliche Polizistin und die fürchten sich zu tode!
So erreicht man die normalen, richtigen Angler-aber diese Verbrecher garantiert nicht!!!

Naja is meine Meinung zu dieser Sch....  .

schönen Gruß an alle


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Und das Schlimmste ist, dass es bei uns in der Gegend ähnliche Vorgehensweisen geben soll, bevorzugt von Landwirten, auf deren Gelände es Aufsteigsbäche gibt. Bützow ist diesbezüglich also kein Einzelfall, und die flächendeckene Überwachung sicherlich nicht möglich.

Schöne Sch...


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo leute 
es muß sowieso mehr kontrolle gemacht werden  wenn ich sehe ab und zu was hier an der küste abgeht #d da könnte ich auch nur kotzen 
schlimme finger gibtes überall lg andre


----------



## fischklöten

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

|bigeyesWiso heißt das hier eigentlich Meerforellenfänge 2009
bin zum ersten mal auf dieser Seite dachte man kann hier lesen was zur Zeit gefangen wird aber dem ist nicht so #d
müsste eigentlich  umbenannt werden in Glückwunschrekordseite und Mefohättegerngelaber:q


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hmmmhhh |kopfkrat 

Noch nicht gesehen, dass es für die Boardies, die den Smalltalk nebenher nicht mögen auch den Fänge-Thread ohne OT gibt ?

> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144562


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Hmmmhhh |kopfkrat
> 
> Noch nicht gesehen, dass es für die Boardies, die den Smalltalk nebenher nicht mögen auch den Fänge-Thread ohne OT gibt ?
> 
> > http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144562


 
:g Stimmt, und das ist auch gut so.
Habe zwar auch selber nichts gegen ein wenig OT, aber das ist echt "ein wenig" viel...

Trotzdem möchte ich dann ebenfalls mal meinen unmut über "ebennoch Laichforelle, jetzt schon Forellenleiche" Thema abgeben.

@ Observer: DEINE "Meinung" kann ich nun überhauptnicht unterschreiben, und ich wünsche dir das NIEMAND in deiner Gegend am Wasser verprügelt wird da DU sonst sicher einer der ersten Verdächtigen wärst...
Ich verstehe deinen unmut nur würde ich mich HIER, in einem Forum das von Peta (People Eating Tasty Animals |kopfkrat#6) , "Trollen" und anderen "Quälgeistern" mit freude nach "verfehlungen" durchforstet wird, ETWAS mit solchen "androhungen" zurückzuhalten...

@ all!!!!


Denn wenn sich alle (incl UNS angler) an eine gesunde Handhabung mit der Materie MeFo/Lachs halten würden (verfärbte fische mit festen schuppen ganzjährig zu schützen!!! und eine freiwillige begrenzung auf 3 fische täglich (( besser 1!!)) dann bräuchten wir keine bestimmungen wie z.b. in Mc Pomm...

Und um die "Mistgabelschwingenden" Bauern und "übereifrigen" Nebenerwerbs/Berufsfischer sollten sich , wenn nötig, die Ordnungshüter kümmern...
Ebenso wie bei den wenigen die unser Hobby verfehlen und daraus einen wettkampf oder Geschäft machen!!!

allen  echten  Sportsfreunden wünsche ich eine geile restsaison 2009, einen geilen Rutsch in die Saison 2010 und wirklich geile Fische!!!!

Mirco

ps: Back 2 Topic!!! PLEASE!


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Hmmmhhh |kopfkrat
> 
> Noch nicht gesehen, dass es für die Boardies, die den Smalltalk nebenher nicht mögen auch den Fänge-Thread ohne OT gibt ?
> 
> > http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144562


|good:|offtopic|stolz:
@fischklöten :niemand hat dich gezwungen diesen Tröt zu lesen


----------



## saeboe

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ja nanü, 

was ist denn hier los? geht denn noch jemand zum fischen?

Illegale Netzte u.s.w kann man ja auch immer wieder bei uns an der küste sehen. 
letztes jahr habe ich in dahme mal einen angler auf seinen fang angesprochen, da seine forelle doch reichlich braun aussah. die antwort war: kümmer dich um deinen eigenen mißt sonst kriegst gleich was auf die fr......

in den vielen jahren, die ich an der küste verbracht habe, wurde ich bisher nur 3 mal kontrolliert. davon 2 mal in mc pom. und nur 1 mal in WH.


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin !
@ saeboe : paß mal auf , wenn unsere MV-Schonzeit vorbeiist - bald #:nämlich - 
was dann hier wieder gepostet wird !! Hoffe ich zumindest . Wie ich aber hören mußte , will 
Petrus zu diesem Zeitpunkt den Ostteich zufrieren lassen , und das , wo ich auch noch 
freigenommen habe .#q Möglicherweise irren sich die Wetterfrösche .
Petri an alle .


----------



## gallus

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Keine Angst Heiko,
vielleicht wird auch dir in der kalten Jahreszeit
ein Jünger des Petrus den Weg zeigen..


----------



## Windmaster

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Back to topic....


Wann: 10.12.09 von 12 - 16 Uhr
Wo: Neustadt
Wer:Ich
Wind: 2 -3, Regen war deutlich mehr...
Was: Einen netten 67´er Überspringer
        Vier Würfe später hat sich ein ähnlicher Fisch bis 1m nur an mich ran getraut....;+ Dann gabs noch einen großen Schwall und weg war er.
Womit: Falkfish Thor, 18 gr., blau/silber

Wetter war mies, aber es hat sich gelohnt !


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo 
und ein ganz fettes petri heil zur bombe 
ein foto hätte ich gerne mal gesehen von der bombe |bigeyeslg andre


----------



## DRU

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Großes dickes Petri meine Lieber #6#6#6!!!


----------



## Windmaster

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hatte aber leider nur mein Handy mit, kommt nicht so gut rüber....


----------



## angelbaron

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Dickes Petri :vik:


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Windmaster schrieb:


> Hatte aber leider nur mein Handy mit, kommt nicht so gut rüber....


Hmmm lecker ,schöne Filets...Dickes Petri#6

Ps:Blitzlicht ausschalten,oder mit Makro fotografieren dann klappt das auch mit dem Handy


----------



## Pikepauly

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Dickes Petri!

Schöner Fisch.


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

#6Schließe mich meinem Vorschreiber aus O.in NS. an !
Dickes Petriheil schöner Fisch.
Piet


----------



## Ines

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Kommt gut rüber! Petri!


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo 
da ist sie ja |bigeyes schöner fisch so sollen sie aussehen |bigeyesmorgen bin ich an der reihe :vik:lg andre


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri !!!

Morgen sind wir auch an der Küste,hoffe mal,dass ich auch ein paar schöne Fotos präsentieren kann...


----------



## saeboe

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Dickes fettes Petri. 
Ich finde morgen bin ich an der Reihe.................................


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



saeboe schrieb:


> Dickes fettes Petri.
> Ich finde morgen bin ich an der Reihe.................................


:qdas kannst du dir abschminken kleiner  erst mal ich 
du kannst die fette sau keschern für mich lg andre 
bis morgen schnuckel


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> :qdas kannst du dir abschminken kleiner  erst mal ich
> du kannst die fette sau keschern für mich lg andre
> bis morgen schnuckel


Gekeschert wird immer selber sonst zählt dat nich:vik:


----------



## saeboe

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Weicheier.........
unter 10 Kilo ist Handlandung angesagt. 
Bis Morgen!!!!!


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ich sach mal,ich bin dran.
Jetzt gehts erstmal nach Ost-Holstein,bis in die Dämmerung fischen.|rolleyes


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ Windmaster, #h

auch von mir ein kräftiges *Petri* ! #6


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

So,bin wieder zu Hause...

Wann : 13.12  12Uhr30 - 15Uhr

Wer : Baron und Ich

Wo : Lübecker Bucht

Wind : 2 Bft N/O  aufen Wasser war Ententeich

Wetter : Kalt,Sonne und Wolken im Wechsel

Fänge : Baron leider nix,Ich eine dicke,blanke 49er !!!

Köder : Snaps weiß 20g

Warum : Weil wir Lust hatten einfach mal 2-3 Stündchen an der Ostsee zu fischen.Deswegen sind wir auch nicht wie sonst immer nach Fehmarn gefahren,weil der Weg sich für die kurze Angelzeit nicht gelohnt hätte.

Der Baron hat leider noch eine im Drill verloren,sonst hatte wir keine Bisse mehr.


So, hier noch ein Foto von der Schönen...:g

Anhang anzeigen 123637


----------



## finnson

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

dickes perti


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

#hFettes petri auch von mir#6


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hi, |wavey:

Petri an alle Fänger!!!:vik:

Ich will auch!

Aber Schonzeit muss schon sein! Muss ja wenigstens einer an den Fischbestand denken!!!

Gruß bellyfisher


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Danke !!!:m


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Dafür nicht!!!:g

Wenigstens ist die ironie verstanden worden!


----------



## angelbaron

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Dickes Petri.#6
So für 2-3 Std. fischen würd ich auch gern.:c:c:c


----------



## boot

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Dazu mal nen Petri.


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

So jetzt ich
wer:fishbone,Dr.Komix,ich,Kai(saeboe)und noch einer(kai und sein kumpel kamen um 14.00 dazu)
wind:|kopfkratschlappe 1,5
wann:heute von 7.45 - 16.00
wo: erst sierksdorf,dann 50km weiter am kakstrand
was: komix eine 30er(schwimmt weiter)
      ich:granate Ü75 ca 5kg ,leider falsche farbe-schwimmt auch wieder,sonst nur Seegras und nen guten Eindruck gemacht
womit : Falkfisch Thor in orange/gelb/weiß mit silberner Rückseite
Guckst Du hier:vik:


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri ADDI,schade das sie nicht die Farbe von meiner hatte...


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Petri ADDI,schade das sie nicht die Farbe von meiner hatte...



Ja wirklich schade , ich hab sie schweren Herzens wieder schwimmen lassen,dafür sorgt sie wenigstens noch für Nachwuchs(falls sie es bis zum 16.12. in einen Aufstiegsbach schafft
Sonst hat sie wohl schlechte karten,der nächste der sie fängt haut ihr bestimmt einen übern Schädel#d
Petri auch dir fürs schicke Silber


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Sauber Addi,geile Granate schön das sie wieder schwimmen darf #6


----------



## Ines

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@Addi,

super Fisch, ernster Blick...#c


----------



## Shez

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Dickes petri !


----------



## Thomas090883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

WOW..... ADDI....da stock einem ja echt der Atem...was für eine Granate.#6
Fishbone hatte mich fernmündlich ja schon "vorgewarnt" ...und das am KAckstrand....

DICKES PETRI....:vik:


----------



## Tüdde

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ich wollte Heute eigendlich mit einem Kumpel Dorsche blinkern. Naja, hat nicht ganz geklappt, aber das Ergebnis seht ihr im Anhang. Ich hab zwar nicht mitgezählt, aber 1000 Würfe waren es bestimmt nicht! 45cm hatte die erste Meerforelle meines Lebens.
Leider haben wir ja Heute den 13. und nicht den 15., deshalb kann sie jetzt noch ein bisschen wachsen.


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Thomas090883 schrieb:


> WOW..... ADDI....da stock einem ja echt der Atem...was für eine Granate.#6
> Fishbone hatte mich fernmündlich ja schon "vorgewarnt" ...und das am KAckstrand....
> 
> DICKES PETRI....:vik:


Jepp,hast was verpasst-da is meine vom April noch klein gegen und die hatte auch schon 71cm#6


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Schließe mich mal den Vorrednern an... Schöne Fische!!!! Petri


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo leute 
z-zander petriheil zur schönheit  addi mein held dir sag ich nix mehr :qich bin nur froh das die granate wieder schwimmt sonst liegt die bestimmt die ganze nacht mit dir in bett 
lg andre 
man war das ansträng heute |uhoh:den ganzen tag die fliege geprügelt 
lg andre


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> So jetzt ich
> wer:fishbone,Dr.Komix,ich,Kai(saeboe)und noch einer(kai und sein kumpel kamen um 14.00 dazu)
> wind:|kopfkratschlappe 1,5
> wann:heute von 7.45 - 16.00
> wo: erst sierksdorf,dann 50km weiter am kakstrand
> was: komix eine 30er(schwimmt weiter)
> ich:granate Ü75 ca 5kg ,leider falsche farbe-schwimmt auch wieder,sonst nur Seegras und nen guten Eindruck gemacht
> womit : Falkfisch Thor in orange/gelb/weiß mit silberner Rückseite
> Guckst Du hier:vik:


 

Mega dickes Petri#6#6#6
Und schön, dass sie wieder schwimmt, ich fang sie dann in Silber mit 80cm okay?:q

Und ich bin noch nichtmal über die 60er Marke rpber, alle die größer waren hab ich verloren:q...Eine ganz sicher und noch eine gefühlt...


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Mega dickes Petri#6#6#6
> Und schön, dass sie wieder schwimmt, ich fang sie dann in Silber mit 80cm okay?:q
> 
> Und ich bin noch nichtmal über die 60er Marke rpber, alle die größer waren hab ich verloren:q...Eine ganz sicher und noch eine gefühlt...
> 
> 
> Gruß Jan Peter


Danke,von mir aus o.k. ,aber bitte nich in angestaubtem zustand#6
Ich mach das jetzt das vierte Jahr,habe drei Jahre nicht mal ne Flosse von denen gesehen und diesen März dann meine erste verhaftet:vikann ging es so pö a pö weiter ,das war jetzt die gröste die ich gefangen habe ,dat wird auch bei dir noch was werden:q


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

geiles ding|bigeyes addi ein ganz fette Petri#6 natürlich auch den anderen fängern :m


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Danke,von mir aus o.k. ,aber bitte nich in angestaubtem zustand#6
> Ich mach das jetzt das vierte Jahr,habe drei Jahre nicht mal ne Flosse von denen gesehen und diesen März dann meine erste verhaftet:vikann ging es so pö a pö weiter ,das war jetzt die gröste die ich gefangen habe ,dat wird auch bei dir noch was werden:q


 

Falls ich sie in angestaubten Zustand fang, schwimmt sie weiter.
Hab letzes Jahr im Herbst angefangen, Angelfreizeit in DK, mit Leihgerät.
7 Meerforellen und einen Horni die beiden größten 45 und 50cm...
Eine 60er gerissen, Schnur durchs Maul, direkt vor den Füßen durchgescheuert.
Alle braun oder zu kleine, also alle wieder am schwimmen.
Dieses Jahr Angelfreizeit DK, 1 Mefo, 2 noch abgeschickt.
40cm erster Fisch auf erster richtiger Spinnrute, kam dann mit, und sie hatten nen Transponder:q...

Dieses Jahr Herbst DK 7 Meerforellen, alle braun oder zu klein und einen Horni. Die größte 55cm
Dieses Jahr BMA eine silberne knapp 40er wie wieder schwimmt.

Das wars, So Sorry für dieses Off-Topic...
Aber es ist immer wieder schön, an die gefangen Mefos zu denken, aber als Schüler komm ich einfach viel zu selten an die Küste.



Gruß JP


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ich meinte zwar das mit der 60er,aber schön zu sehen das jemand gleich im ersten Jahr so abstaubt:q:q:q


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

*@ ADDI DICKES PETRI*

*@ Andre (fishbone) dacht die sollte an deinem band hängen... wie lange müssen wir noch auf deine fette warten... *


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Ich meinte zwar das mit der 60er,aber schön zu sehen das jemand gleich im ersten Jahr so abstaubt:q:q:q


 

Das kommt davon, dass ich nem Berkley Raubfischteam-Angler der Meeresbiologie studiert hat einfach die ganze zeit hinterher gedackelt bin:q:q...

Gruß JP


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



steven23883 schrieb:


> *@ ADDI DICKES PETRI*
> 
> *@ Andre (fishbone) dacht die sollte an deinem band hängen... wie lange müssen wir noch auf deine fette warten... *


ich guide addi doch immer :m:mbei mir wird as auch noch was  nächstes jahr 
lg andre


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> ich guide addi doch immer :m:mbei mir wird as auch noch was  nächstes jahr
> lg andre


Dafür bin ich letztes mal in Teichhof schneider geblieben,mein süssen:vik:


----------



## fischkop29

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Tüdde schrieb:


> Ich wollte Heute eigendlich mit einem Kumpel Dorsche blinkern. Naja, hat nicht ganz geklappt, aber das Ergebnis seht ihr im Anhang. Ich hab zwar nicht mitgezählt, aber 1000 Würfe waren es bestimmt nicht! 45cm hatte die erste Meerforelle meines Lebens.
> Leider haben wir ja Heute den 13. und nicht den 15., deshalb kann sie jetzt noch ein bisschen wachsen.



du kommst ja ganz unter, bei den großen fischen hier 

na dann dickes petri dir auch, und vllt. wirds auch mal ne größere 

@ ADDI schickes teil *petri*

ich soll auch bald mal wieder los :g


----------



## finnson

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

so, noch vier stunden und ich kann endlich wieder los

hoffe trotz des temperatursturzes, was an die rute zu kriegen...

bericht folgt....


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Lexx Micha Marsch,

Da is man 2 Tage nicht im Forum (Geschweige denn anner Küste), und es wird gefangen!

Daher nochmal ein Dickes Petri den Glücklichen! Geile Wurst, Addi! Wenn die Fischbohne nicht immer so viel Furzen würde beim Fliegenschwingen hätte der Sie Dir vielleicht weggeschnappt :q


----------



## Firefox2

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ ADDI

Ein solcher Fisch verdient ein Mega-Petri


*PETRI*


----------



## finnson

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

so ,bin zurück....
ergebnis null, nix, nichtmal ein biss oder so...
aber so kanns halt auch laufen...


----------



## finnson

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

petri allen fängern!!
;-)


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Danke für die Blumen Loide#6
Ja so eine Trutte wird einem nicht jedes Jahr gegönnt , vielleicht nur einmal im Leben,aber ich habe eine abgekriegt ,leider muß ich sagen nicht mit der Fliegenrute-wenn Andre mich weiter guidet klappt das evtl. auch noch. Dat Bild werd ich mir jedenfalls einrahmen und denn kommts zum Meeräschenfoto dazu als ewige Erinnerung.
@Reverent Mefo:gott sei dank hat andre zu diesem Zeitpunkt 500 m weiter beim wedeln  sonst hätte sie noch die Flucht ergriffen bei der Phonestärke|supergri|supergri|supergri

Petri auch allen anderen Fängern


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

:q





Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Lexx Micha Marsch,
> 
> Da is man 2 Tage nicht im Forum (Geschweige denn anner Küste), und es wird gefangen!
> 
> Daher nochmal ein Dickes Petri den Glücklichen! Geile Wurst, Addi! Wenn die Fischbohne nicht immer so viel Furzen würde beim Fliegenschwingen hätte der Sie Dir vielleicht weggeschnappt :q


 :q:q:q:qdu bist ein verrückter #6lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen Loide#6
> Ja so eine Trutte wird einem nicht jedes Jahr gegönnt , vielleicht nur einmal im Leben,aber ich habe eine abgekriegt ,leider muß ich sagen nicht mit der Fliegenrute-wenn Andre mich weiter guidet klappt das evtl. auch noch. Dat Bild werd ich mir jedenfalls einrahmen und denn kommts zum Meeräschenfoto dazu als ewige Erinnerung.
> @Reverent Mefo:gott sei dank hat andre zu diesem Zeitpunkt 500 m weiter beim wedeln rumgep.....t sonst hätte sie noch die Flucht ergriffen bei der Phonestärke|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> Petri auch allen anderen Fängern


:q Ihr seit doch nicht ganz dicht :q oh schon wieder ein gefurzt 
lg andre


----------



## SundRäuber

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Nachdem ich gestern beiläufig nen fetten Silberbarren am Parkplatz  sichten konnte..war ich dann heute auch mal los für round about 3 Std. ...Mefo NULL...nix kein Zupfer gar nix...

Im Dunkeln dann 3 Dorsche die vielleicht gerad Maß gehabt haben...aber bevor ich mir Gedanken machen konnte nen Maßband zur Hand zu nehmen ..sind se mir doch glatt aus den Fingern gerutscht....glitschige Leo's halt  und kein Silber


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



SundRäuber schrieb:


> Nachdem ich gestern beiläufig nen fetten Silberbarren am Parkplatz sichten konnte..war ich dann heute auch mal los für round about 3 Std. ...Mefo NULL...nix kein Zupfer gar nix...
> 
> Im Dunkeln dann 3 Dorsche die vielleicht gerad Maß gehabt haben...aber bevor ich mir Gedanken machen konnte nen Maßband zur Hand zu nehmen ..sind se mir doch glatt aus den Fingern gerutscht....glitschige Leo's halt und kein Silber


na du 
und bei uns lief nix am scheiß strand #q so ist das mit den mefo am falschen ort zur falschen zeit dafür werde ich ich rächen am samstag #:sie wird leiden


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Allgemeines PETRI an alle Glücklichen ( und die es auch gerne wären ) ,
Soooooo - ab morgen früh wird in MV zurückgeangelt und Mefo mit Mefo ... 
Freier Tach - nich so einfach bei selbst und ständig - und Petrus vergißt den Eisschrank zuzumachen :r . Hilft alles nix , kribbelt schon lange in den Fingern , dafür kaum Wind , 
und wenn - dann auf die Schnurhand .
Blech ist auch eingepackt , jetzt fehlt nur noch die Gallusströmung , dann können die
Trutten sich warm anziehen ! Also - einmal werde ich noch wach ...:m
Gruß von Kraft , und hoffentlich gibts morgen was zu posten ..


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

viel glück die morgen alle los können dürfen #6bin gespannt was so in mv los ist lg andre


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Moin!
War gestern nochmal für 3 Std Hubertsberg! Zweimal nicht aufgepasst und 2 Bisse beim herausheben der Fliege versaubeutelt! Sonst nüscht!
Schöne Grüße Sebastian

PS
Petri allen Fängern besonders der Bomber von ADDI hat mich beeindruckt!!!! Schön das der wieder schwimmt, habe mich nächstes Jahr ende Mai mit ihm verabredet. Er hat mir versprochen sich ordentlich zu ernähren:mwenn er wieder im Meer ist!!


----------



## smith1337

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@kraft: hilft es wenn ich den ganzen tag aus dem fenster schaue und dir die daumen drücke? :g hol sie raus und ich erwarte einen bericht!

@all: petri an die glücklichen fänger! #6


----------



## saeboe

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo Addi!

Nochmals ein dickes Petri.
So sieht Sie ja noch größer als auf dem Handy aus.
Ein wirklich geiler Fisch. 

Lobenswert finde ich auch, daß der Fisch nicht im Sand paniert wurde, um das Gewicht und die Größe zu ermitteln.


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ich war Gestern auch noch für ein paar stunden an der Küste :q
Mal wieder nix, auch kein kontakt am Blech gehabt.


----------



## SundRäuber

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Heute ::
Neustadt..von 15.30 -17.30 Uhr..

ganz kurz ein ganz klares NIX


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: Die von früh bis in die Dämmerung ( die abendliche)
Wo : MV-Bucht 
Wind : 1-3 aus SW , ca. 5° Wassertemp. , ganz leicht angetrübt
Wer : ich leider alleine , die andern hatten wohl keine Böcke 
Warum : na SZ-Ende doch 
Womit : Hard & Software
Was : eine 30er ( Springerfliege) , 2 ca. 40er auf Mücke , eine 40er auf
         weißen Mörri. , auf selbigen noch ein Biß , nix besonderes , und ei-
         nen Stalker
Alles in allem lief die Fliege am besten .

Eröffnung mit der Fliege - 2.er Wurf vom Uferstein aus entlang des Spülsaums in Knöcheltiefe - Hänger - ich will schon vom Stein klettern , da
meint der Hänger : ich hab aber Flossen ! - zeigte mir noch mal die Fluke
und das war`s dann #q. Nur um den Haken nicht am Stein zu entschär-
fen . Demnächst wird immer angeschlagen ...|kopfkrat
An der Stelle noch ein Dankeschön an die netzstellende Zunft : pünktlich 
zum 15.12. war der Strand fast lückenlos abgeriegelt in ca 100m Entfer-
nung , laut Angabe eines anderen Fischjägers war`s die Tage zuvor nicht so . Bestehende Netzlücken wurden im Laufe des Vormittags auch noch geschlossen . Muß mir bei solchen Grüßen - ohne paranoid werden zu wollen - keine Träne mehr verkneifen , wenn von Fangquoten und darnie-
dergehender Fischerei zu hören ist #c .
Wollte mich eigentlich nicht mehr über sowas ärgern ...
Petri und TL von Kraft !


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo kraft erst mal ein fettes petri heil zur eröffnung ich weiß schon warum ich nicht nach m v will die netze machen mich krank und ganz doll böse 
lg andre


----------



## SundRäuber

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Mittwoch....  Sierksdorf...hatte  ich den ganzen Strand  für mich in der Zeit von 15 -17 Uhr...aber die Mefo's  hatten wohl Angst vor mir... mal wieder ausser Spesen nix gewesen...nicht mal der kleinste Anfasser an der Spinngerte..Wobbler und Blinker diverse Farben....NULL ...dabei hatte ich nen leicht auflandigen Wind..Sonne  von oben...Wellen waren auch da...nur eben keeen Fisch...dafür jede Menge kalte frische Luft ;-)


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ja,echt schade um Botenhagen,echt einer der geilsten Strände von der Kulisse her die ich kenne und die 3 Male wo wir  vor 3 Jahren unsere "Mefokarriere" dort starteten,haben wir immer was gefangen.Aber durch diese beschissenen Netze macht es einfach kein Spass mehr dahin zu fahren und sich noch ne Extrakarte zu kaufen,da fahre ich lieber nach Fehmarn oder Ostholstein...


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Viel Erfolg an alle,die am WE anne Küste kommen,vielleicht fahren wir Sonntag auch nochmal los...


----------



## SUND-PIRAT

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

weiß jemand wie es auf rügen (z.b. kap arkona) aussieht? auch alles voll gestellt mit netzen?


----------



## larsgerkens

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

komme gerade von der küste... leider haben wir nicht ein ordentliches plätzchen zum fischen gefunden  ... selbst die windabgewandte seite in wh und dazendorf, sowie blank eck hatten welle???? andere seite brauchte man gar nicht drüber reden .... so hofft man auf die nächsten tage!! 
gruß und petri
lars


----------



## inselfyggi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

...kleiner Tipp. Achtet einmal auf die Augenstellung der fotografierten Meerforellen. Bei toten Fischen stehen die Pupillen immer mittig, der Fisch guckt geradeaus. Bei lebenden Fischen stehen die Pupillen immer unten als ob dieForelle  runterguckt. Mich wundert doch immer wieder wie viele "tote Fische" zurückgesetzt werden...die schwimmen höchstens noch im Kochtopf . So lassen sich doch einige Releaser entlarven....von wegen zu schlank/braun etc....wurde zurückgesetzt.
Guckt mal die ganzen Foren durch,ihr werdet euch wundern.

frohes Fest


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Äh? Interessant. Woher stammt denn diese Erkenntnis?


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

das ist doch totaler schwachsinn #d was du uns hier erzählen möchtes #ddu unterstellst hier viele angler 
das sie absteiger aufsteiger abknüppeln und die noch fotografieren #d und hier die bilder reinstellen 
das ist doch nicht dein ernst oder 
lg andre


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



inselfyggi schrieb:


> ...kleiner Tipp. Achtet einmal auf die Augenstellung der fotografierten Meerforellen. Bei toten Fischen stehen die Pupillen immer mittig, der Fisch guckt geradeaus. Bei lebenden Fischen stehen die Pupillen immer unten als ob dieForelle  runterguckt. Mich wundert doch immer wieder wie viele "tote Fische" zurückgesetzt werden...die schwimmen höchstens noch im Kochtopf . So lassen sich doch einige Releaser entlarven....von wegen zu schlank/braun etc....wurde zurückgesetzt.
> Guckt mal die ganzen Foren durch,ihr werdet euch wundern.
> 
> frohes Fest


|kopfkrat|kopfkrat tolle Logik , ich habe Bilder von mitgenommenen Fischen die auch nach unten schauen,außerdem sitzt die Pupille immer Mittig im Auge;+#c
und meine große von letzten mal schwimmt mit sicherheit wieder dafür gibt es Zeugen,also vorsichtig mit solchen vermutungen die du nicht beweisen kannst


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

das geileste ist auch noch :q das das sein erster beitrag ist 
und denn schreoibt mann so ein schwachsinn #d lg andre


----------



## larsgerkens

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hab da auch noch nie von gehört?? erster beitrag?? brauch ich nichts zu sagen...


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



inselfyggi schrieb:


> ...kleiner Tipp. Achtet einmal auf die Augenstellung der fotografierten Meerforellen. Bei toten Fischen stehen die Pupillen immer mittig, der Fisch guckt geradeaus. Bei lebenden Fischen stehen die Pupillen immer unten als ob dieForelle runterguckt. Mich wundert doch immer wieder wie viele "tote Fische" zurückgesetzt werden...die schwimmen höchstens noch im Kochtopf . So lassen sich doch einige Releaser entlarven....von wegen zu schlank/braun etc....wurde zurückgesetzt.
> Guckt mal die ganzen Foren durch,ihr werdet euch wundern.
> 
> frohes Fest


 

Auch von mir ein |schild-g für diesen ersten post!!!!

habe ich nicht vor ein zwei seiten vor Peta, Trollen und anderen Neidern "gewarnt"???

manchmal braucht man nichtmal lange warten bis sich wieder so´n "spezialist" meldet!!!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

nee, war in nem anderen Trööt, aber siehst ma....

trozdem gratuliere ich zu diesen tollen, gesitreichen 1. post...#6


----------



## boot

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



inselfyggi schrieb:


> ...kleiner Tipp. Achtet einmal auf die Augenstellung der fotografierten Meerforellen. Bei toten Fischen stehen die Pupillen immer mittig, der Fisch guckt geradeaus. Bei lebenden Fischen stehen die Pupillen immer unten als ob dieForelle runterguckt. Mich wundert doch immer wieder wie viele "tote Fische" zurückgesetzt werden...die schwimmen höchstens noch im Kochtopf . So lassen sich doch einige Releaser entlarven....von wegen zu schlank/braun etc....wurde zurückgesetzt.
> Guckt mal die ganzen Foren durch,ihr werdet euch wundern.
> 
> frohes Fest


 Na dann hattest du wohl immer fische mit sehfehler gg.lg:q


----------



## SundRäuber

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Dann werd  ich morgen an der Küste mal Ausschau nach nem See(h)Hund halten....schließlich kann dann die Ihm zugeordnete MEFO mit SehFehler nicht weit weg sein


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ach,einfach nicht beachten,ist doch ober lächerlich!!!
Hab eben mal ein paar Fotos von mir kontrolliert und die Pupille sitzt immer mittig,also absoluter Schwachsinn und das noch als erster Post,sagt ja wohl alles!#d|uhoh:#d


----------



## SUND-PIRAT

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

... so ein blödsinn!!! hab auch noch nie gehört, gesehn das tote Fische anders Gucken wie lebendige... so ein freak #d


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Männers!
Fahre jetzt erstmal 9 Tage nach Norge zum Skilaufen! Darf nichtmal ne Eisangel mitnehmen, hat die Chefin verboten!
Hoffe ich lese Fangmeldungen und nicht sonne selten blöden Geschichten von Pupillen wenn ich wieder da bin!!!!
Frohes Fest und allways TL.
Sebastian


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



SUND-PIRAT schrieb:


> ... so ein blödsinn!!! hab auch noch nie gehört, gesehn das tote Fische anders Gucken wie lebendige... so ein freak #d


Bei Karpfen trifft das aber wirklich zu.Dort sieht man an der Augenstellung sehr gut ob tot oder nicht.Bei anderen Fischarten ist es mir aber noch nicht aufgefallen bzw. ich habe nie drauf geachtet.


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Also spätestens, wenn mit der leicht bräunlichen Färbung der Geruch von verbrannten Buchenspänen einhergeht kann man sicher den Tod diagnostizieren 
Piet


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Morgen liebe Leute ihr wisst doch sicher beim ersten Mal tuts noch weh......Ich werde mit großen Vergnügen auf den 2. Bericht luschern und ansonsten müssen wir wohl mal beide Augen zudrücken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





bis denne man liest sich#h


----------



## inselfyggi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Danke für die netten Antworten. 
Nur weil man noch nichts davon gehört hat muss es ja nicht falsch sein.
Ich habe hier niemanden persönlich angegriffen sondern auf alle Foren im Netz hingedeutet,komisch das hier gleich mit Zeugen gekontert wird.
Guckt doch einfach einmal eure ganzen Bilder durch und bildet euch eure eigene Meinung zu dieser Theorie.
#6


----------



## SundRäuber

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

So gerade eben zurück von der Küste...Festland kurz vor Fehmarn....ich mit der Spinngerte..und ein netter Angelkollege mit der Fliegenpeitsche.... beide  glatte Nullnummer.....ein weiterer Angler am Strand hat am frühen Morgen auf Blinker ne gerad maßige verhaften können...


----------



## Blechkate

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo,

...kleiner Tip. Achtet mal bei den fotografierten Meerforellen auf die Flossenstellung. Bei lebenden Fischen ist die Schwanzflosse hinten, bei toten aber auch. Seht euch mal die Fotos unter diesem Aspekt an. Ihr werdet euch wundern.....

Leider kann man daran gar nicht erkennen ob ein Fisch noch lebt oder nicht. 

Gruß Matthias


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Aber bei Foto`s im Dusch/Badewannenbiotop muß man leider davon ausgehen, daß  bei der Mefo keine pulsierende Schläfenader mehr zu sehen sein wird , höchstens bei den das Foto betrachtenden Neidern ...|kopfkrat
TL und eisfreie Spitzenringe wünscht Kraft (nicht nur sich selber) :vik:


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



inselfyggi schrieb:


> Guckt doch einfach einmal eure ganzen Bilder durch und bildet euch eure eigene Meinung zu dieser Theorie.



.....hab' ich gerade mal gemacht.....
Und ich musste feststellen, dass bei abgeschlagenenen Fischen die Augen tatsächlich immer mittig stehen (es sei denn der Priest ist etwas schräge aufgeschlagen). Allerdings....und auch das kann ich auf Wunsch anhand einiger Bilder belegen........geht der Blick von lebenden Fischen nicht immer nach unten. Je nach "Haltung" des Fisches geht der Blick nach vorne, nach oben, nach hinten, oder eben auch nach unten. Wenn der Fisch auf der Seite liegt und man von oben knippst, dann allerdings ist das Auge mittig....also wie bei einer Fischleiche.....und manchmal auch wenn man den Fisch einfach nur fix ablichtet......

Beweis....ein Bild vom letzten Sonntag......
Die Forelle schwimmt im übrigen wieder, obwohl der Blick geradeaus gegangen ist........#h

Also die Stellung der Pupille, oder die Blickrichtung des Fisches als Beweis für "lebend oder tot" zur Rate zu ziehen, halte ich für mehr als verwegen.....

Ist aber hier wohl eher off topic |rolleyes


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

War heute in Nienhagen bei Rostock los. Bis auf einen gerade maßigen Dorsch nix gewesen. Ca. 10 m vor mir ein Schwall an der Oberfläche am Ende der Sandbank, mehrmals überworfen aber der oder die wollte sich nicht überlisten lassen. War definitiv das letzte mal bei diesen Temperaturen, vereiste Ringe, kalte Pfoten etc.m muss nicht sein. 

Allen MeFO-Huntern schon mal vorab ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest und Petri für 2010!


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hey Diggler, #h

schaut hübsch aus, Deine Kleine. #6
"Schau mir in die Augen, Kleines"! :q #6
Wünsche dir noch viel Petri. #6 #h


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> . Je nach "Haltung" des Fisches geht der Blick nach vorne, nach oben, nach hinten, oder eben auch nach unten. Wenn der Fisch auf der Seite liegt und man von oben knippst, dann allerdings ist das Auge mittig....also wie bei einer Fischleiche.....und manchmal auch wenn man den Fisch einfach nur fix ablichtet......
> 
> Beweis....ein Bild vom letzten Sonntag......
> Die Forelle schwimmt im übrigen wieder, obwohl der Blick geradeaus gegangen ist........#h
> 
> Also die Stellung der Pupille, oder die Blickrichtung des Fisches als Beweis für "lebend oder tot" zur Rate zu ziehen, halte ich für mehr als verwegen.....
> 
> Ist aber hier wohl eher off topic |rolleyes


 
und was dann noch dazu kommt ist:

aus welcher perspektive wird das foto gemacht...
wenn du "von oben" knippst sieht es eher so aus als wenn die pupillen nach unten zeigen und umgekehrt..


@ inselfyggi:

für mich ist das an den haaren herbeigezogen.Ich fische , fange und fotografiere sehr viele fische und sicherlich gibt es auch punkte woran man ERAHNEN könnte das evtl der fisch tot ist, allerdings DAS als BEWEIS zu nehmen um "ernsthafte" MeFoangler als Laichfischabschläger zu entlarven und das noch in deinem ERSTEM post ist wirklich nicht nur unglücklich sondern auch eine frechheit und die reaktionen der anderen user nicht ungewöhnlich...
fertich aus micky maus...


trotzdem allen ein gesegnetes fest und so weiter...

mirco


----------



## MaikP

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin,
nicht alles so Ernst nehmen.
Bei der auf dem Bild konnte ich am Geruch
erkennen das Sie tot war :c.Sicherheitshalber habe ich ihr noch ne rote Garnele vor die Nase gehalten. Sie hat nicht zugeschlagen.Schade die hätte ich gerne gedrillt.|supergri


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



MaikP schrieb:


> Moin,
> nicht alles so Ernst nehmen.
> Bei der auf dem Bild konnte ich am Geruch
> erkennen das Sie tot war :c.Sicherheitshalber habe ich ihr noch ne rote Garnele vor die Nase gehalten. Sie hat nicht zugeschlagen.Schade die hätte ich gerne gedrillt.|supergri



Die sieht ja aus als wenn sie schon ne woche neben der Zigarettenkippe dort gelegen hätte:q:q:q


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

petri heil zur fliegen mefo |bigeyes aber zum bild muß ich auch was sagen :gwarum hat die so glasige augen |bigeyesdie hat wohl auffen weihnachsmark zuviel glühwein gesoffen :q
lg andre


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> petri heil zur fliegen mefo |bigeyes aber zum bild muß ich auch was sagen :gwarum hat die so glasige augen |bigeyesdie hat wohl auffen weihnachsmark zuviel glühwein gesoffen :q
> lg andre


 

und angefärbt ist die doch auch... #d|uhoh:#d


:q


----------



## stachelritter66

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Mein Sohn und ich waren gestern beim Klinikum(Neustadt) und in Pelzerhaken,wir versuchten es von 12 bis 17 Uhr mit Spöket und Blinker.Gefangen haben wie nur Seegras,leider gab es noch nicht einmal einen Biss.Dafür hat  uns der Frost zugesetzt,das war mal ne Erfahrung bei -7Grad zu angeln,alter Schwede#t.Vom Rutenring über die Wathose bis zur Ködertasche ,da war echt alles eingefroren,unsere Hände inklusive!Was solls,das wars für dies Jahr#h,2010 gehts weiter.                                                  Petri,ein frohes Fest und nen guten Rutsch:vik:


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ja,ist schon echt heftig zur Zeit.
Hoffentlich wird es zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr milder,dann wollen wir noch mindestens 1 mal los...


----------



## Effe

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: 21.12. (09.30 bis 15.30 Uhr)
Wo: Fehmarn
Wer: Trolldoc und ich
Womit: Alles was die Kiste hergab
Wie Groß: Nullnummer, Trolldoc hatte wenigstens einen Biss (leider verloren) und einen Nachläufer. Bei mir nix.
Temperatur Luft: Eisig
Temperatur Wasser: 5 Grad plus 
Wind: SW 3-4

Bedingungen waren eingentlich positiv, bedeckter Himmel und leichter Wellengang, jedoch war das Wasser extrem klar. Man konnte den Blinker aus "gefühlten" 15 Meter schon sehen. 

Haben nur ein weiteren Mefo-Angler getroffen/gesehen. 
Hat wohl seinen Grund gehabt


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Ja,ist schon echt heftig zur Zeit.
> Hoffentlich wird es zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr milder,dann wollen wir noch mindestens 1 mal los...



Dann müssen wir aber langsam dieTauschsieder aktivieren. Die Wassertemperatur befindet sich im freien Fall, und die Tauentwarnung gilt nicht für S-H. Auf eine zugefrorene Ostsee habe ich aber überhaupt keine Lust |gr: Das drillen über die Eiskante gelingt nämlich nicht immer :m


----------



## fyggi1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



SUND-PIRAT schrieb:


> ... so ein blödsinn!!! hab auch noch nie gehört, gesehn das tote Fische anders Gucken wie lebendige... so ein freak #d


 
Sorry, aber dann hast Du bei der Fischereiprüfung nicht genau aufgepasst ! Es gibt nämlich den sogenannten AUGENDREHREFLEX, der genau das Symptom dafür ist ob der Fisch tot oder lebendig ist...

Guckst Du hier: http://www.andres-angelwelt.de/Fischkrankheiten/Symptome.htm

Hoffe konnte helfen ?!

Frohes Fest und guten Rutsch...

fyggi1


----------



## SUND-PIRAT

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



fyggi1 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber dann hast Du bei der Fischereiprüfung nicht genau aufgepasst ! Es gibt nämlich den sogenannten AUGENDREHREFLEX, der genau das Symptom dafür ist ob der Fisch tot oder lebendig ist...
> 
> Guckst Du hier: http://www.andres-angelwelt.de/Fischkrankheiten/Symptome.htm
> 
> Hoffe konnte helfen ?!
> 
> Frohes Fest und guten Rutsch...
> 
> fyggi1


 
mister OBER- schlau schlau... und wie ich bei meiner Fischereischeinprüfung aufgepasst habe!!!

das thema hier ist meerforelle (erst lesen, dann nachdenken) und darauf war auch meine antwort bezogen!!!! nicht allgemein, so wie du uns das hier klar machen willst, sonder auf mefo (und bei ner mefo habe ich das eben noch nicht gehört, gesehn usw.) !!! 

aber danke für die hilfe  hehe...


----------



## SundRäuber

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Es gibt  eine gute Nachricht... nur noch 1 Tag arbeiten .. und dann geht's  zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr  an die Küste...und dann angel ich nur noch Mefo's mit Scheuklappen....oder  welche die unter dem Karl-Dall-Ssyndrom leiden...die poste ich dann hier auch gern


----------



## fyggi1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



SUND-PIRAT schrieb:


> mister OBER- schlau schlau... und wie ich bei meiner Fischereischeinprüfung aufgepasst habe!!!
> 
> das thema hier ist meerforelle (erst lesen, dann nachdenken) und darauf war auch meine antwort bezogen!!!! nicht allgemein, so wie du uns das hier klar machen willst, sonder auf mefo (und bei ner mefo habe ich das eben noch nicht gehört, gesehn usw.) !!!
> 
> aber danke für die hilfe  hehe...


 
Warum so ungehalten der Herr, habe ich Dir was getan ?! Du verbreitest hier ne Aussage die völlig schwachsinnig ist und beschwerst Dich dann wenn hier etwas richtig gestellt wird...#d

Anscheinend ist Dir nicht klar das der Augendrehreflex jede Fischart betrifft und ein ganz normales Verhalten ist, sobald der Fisch auf der Seite liegt ! Anstatt hier Boardies verbal anzupissen solltest Du vielleicht mal darauf achten, dann wirst auch Du sehen das es bei der Meerforelle auch so ist.

Nichts für ungut...


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Leute, laßt`s gut sein.... 
Es geht auf Weihnachten und vielleicht kann der eine oder andere schon jetzt die Zeit der "Besinnung" beginnen.  |wavey:


----------



## Blechbüchsentaucher85

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

ok, es ist der totale ot, aber gefangen wird ja im moment hier eh nix :q

ich habe mir hier grade so meine sammlung an bildern angeschaut und festgestellt, dass ich NICHT den reflex bestädigen kann. und mir ist sehr wohl bewusst, welcher fisch wieder geschwommen ist und welcher nicht.
... und das nicht nur bei mefos...
also -> grau ist alles theorie

wenn man halt grade nicht über zu viele, zu braune, zu dünne oder weiß gott was aufregen kann, dann halt über sowas #c demnach kommen alle bilder von mir nur noch schwarz-weis mit schwarzem balken über den augen ins netz 

demnach FROHES FEST und vll doch noch mal ne forelle #h


----------



## Tüdde

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Jetz kann doch eigentlich jemand mal ne sonnenbrillengrafik hochladen, mit der jeder seine MeFo-Fotos versieht und dann sind alle glücklich!:q#q


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Loide last gut sein,immer dieser zank,neid und streit geht einem ja schon auf'n zünder#q
ich habe mich hier im forum angemeldet um spaß zu haben und mich mit gleichgesinnten auszutauschen ,also back to toppics

Falls dat wetter so bei bleibt werd ich wohl in der Wohlenberger Wiek weiterangeln,schön großer süßwassereinlauf und viel  Mischgrund,und nach hinten durch ne kleine Steilküste geschützt und da muß ich keine angst haben mir auf nem vereisten uferbereich die Haxen zu brechen.....
und mit etwas glück krieg ich da ja meine steelhaed#6und am 3.1. 2010 gehts zum nächsten Angriff mit Fishbone auf Fehmarn
in diesem sinne frohes Fest und nen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

FANGMELDUNG :vik:mein kollege 4mefos die alle  nüchtern waren so sah das wenigstens aus :qdie augen waren klar :g ein anderer kollege eine steehlhead 47cm auf fliege #6achso ich hatte ne fette null #q #q die haben mich abgeledert 
die 4 mefos alle in 5 minuten 
2doubletten eine auf springer eine auf blech :q wer es nicht glaubt soll es selber ausprobieren 
lg andre 
:gFROHE WEIHNACHTEN UND EIN GUTEN RUTSCH INS NEUE MEFO JAHR :g


----------



## Hamburgerjung 93

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Komm gerade wieder von der Küste
Die Familie von einem Kollegen von mir hat sich dort ein Ferienhaus gemietet 100m vom Strand weg. Einfach nur geil!
Bericht von den Angeltagen, dazu muss man sagen das wir nur drei Stunden pro Tag geangelt haben:
1. Tag Kollege: 1 Biss 1 Nachläufer Gröni
          Ich: 1 Biss 1 Nachläufer Gröni
2. Tag Kollege: 1 Aussteiger geschätzte 55cm 2 Bisse
          Ich: 1 40er Mefo 1 Nachläufer 3 Bisse
3. Tag Kollege: 1 30er Mefo 2 Nachläufer
          Ich: 4 Nachläufer 1 Aussteiger ca45 die den Blinker      direkt vor meinem rechten Knie nahm (mir zittern immer noch die Finger wenn ich daran denke) 
Tag 3 war der coolste Tag. Wir konnten beobachten wie ein Seehund 10m vor uns eine ca 60er Mefo schnappte (die noch versuchte mit einigen Sprüngen ihrem Schicksal zuentfliehen) und genüsslich vertillgte (die Sau!!!)  War echt ein hammer Erlebniss!
Wünsche allen schöne Weihnachten und nen guten Rutsch in ein hoffentlich erfolgreiches 2010
HHjung 93
P.S. @ Andre vielen Dank wegen der Köderberatung (der weiße Gno war echt ne Bank)


----------



## lemongrey

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



SundRäuber schrieb:


> So gerade eben zurück von der Küste...Festland kurz vor Fehmarn....ich mit der Spinngerte..und ein netter Angelkollege mit der Fliegenpeitsche.... beide  glatte Nullnummer.....ein weiterer Angler am Strand hat am frühen Morgen auf Blinker ne gerad maßige verhaften können...


  Hallo SundRäuber,
ich glaube das war ich, der Euch vom Fang wenigsten einer gerade maßigen Mefo berichtet hat. Ansonsten hatte ich am Samstagmittag keine anderen Angler getroffen. Nur eine Gruppe Spirolino-Fischer trat bei Zeiten schon den Rückmarsch ohne Fischkontakt an. Wer stellt sich auch schon bei minus 9 Grad in die Ostsee und friert sich fast die Fingerkuppen ab. Kommt davon, wenn man nur dreiviertel lange Handschuhe trägt. Immerhin hab ich 5 1/2 Stunden ausgehalten und am Sonntag (ganz allein am Strand) nochmals 4 Stunden, bevor es wieder anfing zu schneien und ich wollte nicht wieder 10 Stunden wie bei der Anfahrt unterwegs sein. Aber in den oberhessischen Bergen standen die LKWs an den Steigungen quer und die, die noch mit Sommereifen unterwegs waren. Bei 3 Stunden Stau hat man dann genügend Zeit zu hinterfragen, ob das wohl sinnvoll war, genau dieses Wochenende für die Ostsee einzuplanen. Hab mir dann doch keine Vorwürfe gemacht und den Ausflug genossen. Das einzige was mich dann doch aufgeregt hat war die Tatsache, an der Autobahntankstelle 4,99 Euro für einen Liter Frostschutz für die Scheibenwaschanlage zahlen zu müssen. Es gibt nun mal keine Angelreisen, bei denen alles 100 prozentig stimmt.
Wünsche allen allzeit gefühlsvolle Fingerkuppen der rechten Hand. #6


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo mefos 
ich wünsche euch frohe weihnachten und das ihr gut ins neue jahr kommt :gdenn am 3 bin ich wieder on tour 
und werde euch jagen lg andre :vik:


----------



## SundRäuber

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



lemongrey schrieb:


> Hallo SundRäuber,
> ich glaube das war ich, der Euch vom Fang wenigsten einer gerade maßigen Mefo berichtet hat. Ansonsten hatte ich am Samstagmittag keine anderen Angler getroffen. Nur eine Gruppe Spirolino-Fischer trat bei Zeiten schon den Rückmarsch ohne Fischkontakt an. Wer stellt sich auch schon bei minus 9 Grad in die Ostsee und friert sich fast die Fingerkuppen ab. Kommt davon, wenn man nur dreiviertel lange Handschuhe trägt. Immerhin hab ich 5 1/2 Stunden ausgehalten und am Sonntag (ganz allein am Strand) nochmals 4 Stunden, bevor es wieder anfing zu schneien und ich wollte nicht wieder 10 Stunden wie bei der Anfahrt unterwegs sein. Aber in den oberhessischen Bergen standen die LKWs an den Steigungen quer und die, die noch mit Sommereifen unterwegs waren. Bei 3 Stunden Stau hat man dann genügend Zeit zu hinterfragen, ob das wohl sinnvoll war, genau dieses Wochenende für die Ostsee einzuplanen. Hab mir dann doch keine Vorwürfe gemacht und den Ausflug genossen. Das einzige was mich dann doch aufgeregt hat war die Tatsache, an der Autobahntankstelle 4,99 Euro für einen Liter Frostschutz für die Scheibenwaschanlage zahlen zu müssen. Es gibt nun mal keine Angelreisen, bei denen alles 100 prozentig stimmt.
> Wünsche allen allzeit gefühlsvolle Fingerkuppen der rechten Hand. #6



Lemongrey......wenn Du mit dem WOB Kennzeichen da warst...ja dann bin ich es gewesen der unmittelbar neben Dir parkte.....Und  ob es sich lohnt an die Küste zu fahren....definitiv  ein JA...wenn man was fängt  ist das doch ein schöner Nebeneffekt.Eine Kosten/Nutzen-Rechnung auf zu machen bei dem Hobby...ist nicht sinnig.Es war zwar verdammt kalt...und man konnte die Natur genießen und abschalten..was will man mehr.

So und nun allen besinnliche Feiertage...und bis zum 3.Jan. trifft man mich bestimmt wieder irgendwo an der Küste.

Lg  Rene'


----------



## SundRäuber

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

WO : Katharinhof

26.12. von 11.30-17Uhr

Spinnrute...null

Fliege....null

aber auch gar nix...ausser WIND aus SW ...


----------



## Seatrout

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ich heute auch null!

Wo: Stohl

 von 14-16.30

Mit blech war nix,wohl zu kalt.

2 mit spiro auch nix.


gruß


----------



## surfer93

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Nachdem huete Mittag beim Zanderangeln mal so garnichts ging, wollten meine Eltern noch einen kleinen Strandspaziergang machen und fragten mich, ob ich mit wollte. Ich dachte mir, dass ich dann ja noch einmal in diesem Jahr versuchen kann mein Ziel zu erreichen, nämlich meine erste Mefo auf Blinker zu fangen (am Anfang des Jahres hab ich shocn eine auf Wurm gefangen, aber an der Spinnrute ists doch was anderes..). Also los... Am Strand angekommen sah ich shcon sehr viele Leute im Wasser stehen aber es nachdem ich ein kleines Stück weiter gegangen war hatte ich dann auch Platz für mich. Bei den ersten 20 Würfen ncihts passiert und ich dachte mir einen Wurf machst du noch, weil der Wind auch ziemlich stark auflandig war und ich so nicht ganz so weit rauskam. Diesen einen Wurf gemacht und nach guten 5 Kurbelumdrehungen geht auf einmal ein Ruck durch die Rute. Anschlag... Sitz! Ich sah schon noch wenigen Sekunden beim ersten Sprung, dass es endlich de erhoffte Mefo war Bis zu mir rangedrillt und natürlich keinen Kescher mit (der wird aber bald angeschafft). Beim dritten versuch hab ich sie den mit der Han gelandet. Nicht riesig, aber mit 45cm für die erste auf Blinker nicht schlecht. Gebisschen hat sie auf einen Kinetic Slim Popper in Grün Orange. Dannach noch etwas weiter gefischt, aber ohne Erfolg. Einer von den anderen Anglern hatte auch eine von ca. 45, die anderen blieben so weit ich weiß schneider.
Liebe Grüße und einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr

Tim


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



surfer93 schrieb:


> Liebe Grüße und einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr
> 
> Tim


 
Danke, und dir ein dickes petri zur ersten "erarbeiteten" mefo...

mögen noch viele folgen..

greetz


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri zur ersten Spinnmefo !!!


----------



## henningcl

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin

Heute hab ich es mal wieder an die Küste geschafft.:vik:

Wo: Sierksdorf
Wann:15-17 Uhr
Wer:Ich, es waren aber noch ca. 4 mit Blech und ca. 2 Wedler da.
Hab aber keinen Fischkontakt gesehen.
Was: Ein brauner Milchner mit nem ordentlichen Haken ca.60cm und eine Zweiteca.50-60cm, die nach einem grandiosen Einstieg sich heftig wehrte und dann auch wieder weg war.:c

Morgen bin ich wieder da, wenn das Wetter so bleibt!!


grüsse
Henning #h


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

petri heil den fängern :g
na das hört sich doch mal gut an :qda ich noch ein bischen urlaub mache mit familie 
laß ich sie noch einbischen in ruhe 
aber lasst mir noch welche da 
oki doki lg andre


----------



## surfer93

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Vielen Dank für die Petris! Nachdem ich jetzt gut 10 mal im Wasser stand und es an ein paar anderen Stellen noch ab und an von Land aus versucht hat, wurd es auch mal Zeit
Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich jetzt auch entgültig mit dem "Virus Meerforelle" infiziert bin

@henningcl: Dickes Petri zum Milchner

Gruß Tim


----------



## El. Baron TDAF

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

So zum Glück keine Prügel vom Weihnachtsmann bekommen und Weihnachten gut und besinnlich überstanden; Jau !!!!
Kraft getankt und am 2. Feiertag anner Stoltera sogar ne Mefo erwischt.
Gute 42cm. aber da das Mindestmaß in Meck-Pomm 45cm. ist ; na ja nachstes Jahr !!!!
Morgen gehts mit Zacharias wieder ab auffe Insel und Bilder werden "bestimmt" folgen  !

Petri an alle die ans Wasser kommen.


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

So siehts aus freu mich schon,hoffentlich geht da morgen was !!!


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri den Fängern
Ich werd mich morgen auch mal wieder aufmachen um die Silbertorpedos ein wenig zu ärgern#6(oder sie mich|kopfkrat|kopfkrat)
Ziel is die Wohlenberger Wiek ,rund um Tarnewitz. Mal sehen ob ich was erwische mit der Fliege und hoffendlich iss es da nich zu voll#h#h


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

addy mein held 
ich möchte doch gerne ein bericht hören von dir 
lg andre


----------



## Tino

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Petri den Fängern
> Ich werd mich morgen auch mal wieder aufmachen um die Silbertorpedos ein wenig zu ärgern#6(oder sie mich|kopfkrat|kopfkrat)
> Ziel is die Wohlenberger Wiek ,rund um Tarnewitz. Mal sehen ob ich was erwische mit der Fliege und hoffendlich iss es da nich zu voll#h#h




Also ich bin morgen da.Viel Glück Addi


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Tino schrieb:


> Also ich bin morgen da.Viel Glück Addi



Ich werd so gegen acht an der Verlademole sein , vieleicht trifft man sich ja irgendwo . #h


----------



## lachenderhecht707

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

*GRÜßE ZUM JAHRESENDE#h*

*UND EIN GUTEN RUTSCH INS JAHR 2010*

*UND EINE TOLLE FISCHWAID U SEHR SCHÖNE FORELLEN :l PETRI HEIL
DER LACHEN DE HECHT#h
*


----------



## Tino

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Ich werd so gegen acht an der Verlademole sein , vieleicht trifft man sich ja irgendwo . #h




Du meinst die Kartoffelmole?
So früh werde ich es nicht schaffen,aber du bist ja bestimmt etwas länger unterwegs.
Da sieht man sich vielleicht.#h


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

So wieder zurück
janz fette Nullnummer#q#q#q
Von kurz nach acht bis um elf mit Fliege:nix 
von elf bis 12.30 mit Blech :auch nix nicht mal nen Anfasser , dafür konnte ich ein auf Eisbrecher machen:v
Das Wasser is so weit runtergekühlt,das im Uferbereich Stellen gibt wo man 10m u. mehr durchs eis stapfen muß , und überall treibt eis rum......bbbbrrrrrrrrrr#d
nach 4,5 std fischen|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat hatte ich Füße und Finger????hmmm.... irgendwo waren die,konnte ich nur nicht mehr fühlen
die jungs vor Stoltera hatten mehr Glück insges. 5 Mefos und ein fetten dorsch!!!! mann mann ...währe ich blos mit dahin gefahren#d#d
egal ,mal wieder schön ein abgefrohren für nischt

@ Tino:Hey wo warste denn?


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

N'abends...


Wann : 29.12.09  8-16 Uhr

Wo : Fehmarn 

Wer : der Baron,sein Bruder und ich

Wind : leichte 2-3 Bft aus Südwest,drehend auf Südost

Wetter : Saukalt,Sonne und ab und zu echt heftiger Nebel

Fänge : 3 mal Nix #q

Köder : alles was die Spinnbox hergab

Gleich morgens nachn 3 Wurf hatte ich einen heftigen Biss ca. 5m vorm Ufer,aber leider konnte sich die blanke ca.50er gleich wieder los schütteln.
Ca. ne halbe Stunde später hatte der Bruder vom Baron noch eine,die fast direkt nachn Auswurf gebissen hat,für 10 Sekunden im Drill,aber auch die konnte sich los schütteln.
Danach hatte wir den ganzen Tag kein Fischkontakt mehr.
Echt komisch sowas kenne ich eigentlich fast gar nicht von Fehmarn,aber egal,nächstes mal wirds wieder besser!!!


So dann wünsche ich allen Mefojägern einen guten Rutsch und ein erfolgreiches,fischreiches Jahr 2010 !!!:g


----------



## Flala - Flifi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin!
Ich war am 28.12. auch noch mal los, und zwar mit meinem Kumpel Rudi. Nachdem wir erst in Dazendorf und dann in Altenteil wegen Kaffeebrühe und doofem Wind wieder abgehauen sind, sind wir schließlich in Marienleuchte gelandet. Hier die technischen Daten:

Wann : 28.12.09 13 -17 Uhr

Wo : Fehmarn, Marienleuchte

Wer : Rudi und ich

Wind : 3-4 aus Nordwest

Wetter : Sonnig, knapp über null Grad Luft

Fänge : 0

Köder : Fliege

In Marienleuchte war das Wasser leicht angeschossen und noch gut in Bewegung, lebende Fische kriegten wir aber nicht zu Gesicht. Manchmal dauert der Drill einfach zu lange (siehe Foto!)
PS: An der Augenstellung erkennt man deutlich, dass der Fisch unversehrt zurückgesetzt wurde|rolleyes

Gruß und guten Rutsch!

Martin


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo  
mit der fliegenrute den fisch den unterkiefer rausreißen 

das schaft noch nicht mal klitschko mit der rechten hand :q
lg andre 
schönes foto


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Moin!

FETTE NULLNUMMER aus DK!!!!!
War heute den ganzen Tag auf Als und habe nichtmal einen Biss gehabt.
Meine Insel ist kaputt!:c
Na ja versuche es morgen nochmal vor der Haustür!

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Traveangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann:28.12.09 1700-1900h
Wo:Bliesdorf
Wer:mein Sohn und ich
Wind:ablandig
Womit:küsten-wobler in schwarz orange
Wie Groß:2 NEMOS 3 Dorsche , leider kein silber
Warum:weil mein Sohn seine erste Wathose zu Weinachten bekommen hat und diese eingeweit werden muste !


----------



## SundRäuber

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Fangbericht Fehmarn....

28.12.09 22Uhr Beginn im Norden der Insel mit Brandungsangeln bis morgens um 7.00Uhr  nebenbei nachts immer mal die Spinnrute raus gefeuert.Was soll ich sagen ..auf allen Ruten NIX  nicht mal nen Biss.Köder an den Brandungsruten waren Heringsfetzen und Krebsfleisch.Wie gesagt nix tat sich da.

Dann Fussmarsch  7.30Uhr Dienstagmorgen von Altenteil bis Teichhof und weiter mit der Spinnrute .Köder was die Box hergab.
NIX. Bis  ich dann wohl unwissender Weise bei Zacharias Zander und seinen 2 Begleitern angekommen war.Während dieser Strecke hat 1 weiterer Angler unterwegs 2 Mefo landen können.Kurze Frage  bei den Dreien ob se schon was haben ..wurden mir 3 Kontakte gemeldet ich hatte bis dato gar keinen.. Keine 5 Würfe nach der Info..dann auch weit draussen nen Kontakt bei mir auf  Grün-Kupfernen-Küstenwobbler mit vorgeschalteter Springerfliege ..tja  ne  Miniforelle silber zwischen 30-40 cm welche wieder schwimmt.Dann wieder zurück gewatet nach Altenteil ca 13 Uhr angekommen.Keinen weiteren Kontakt.

Dann weiter nach Staberhuk . Wind aus SO. In der Hoffnung das ,dass Wasser dort nicht auch so klar ist wie im Norden der Insel, doch auch hier das gleiche Bild.In der Dämmerung gabs noch nen Minidorsch auf schwarz-rot IsmoZalsa,welcher auch weiter schwimmt.

Ergebnis dieses HardcoreÜbernachtungsangelns...17 Stunden in der Watbüx...kaputte aufgeweichte verfroren Fußsohlen auf denen sich das bescheiden läuft.

Fazit: Ich fahre erst wieder ans Wasser sobald die Temperaturen von LUFT  und WASSER wieder steigen.

Allen anderen weiterhin nen kräftiges Petri

der Sundräuber


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moinsen SundRäuber...

Sag mal, warst du der ,der mit seiner Ersatzrute im Rucksack kurz bei uns vorbei gegangen ist?


----------



## SundRäuber

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Japp  , das war ich ...  das  war keine Ersatzrute..das war  meine Fliegenrute  falls mich der Eifer packt und ich mich daran versuchen will....wenn an der Spinne nix geht.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> So wieder zurück
> janz fette Nullnummer#q#q#q
> Von kurz nach acht bis um elf mit Fliege:nix
> von elf bis 12.30 mit Blech :auch nix nicht mal nen Anfasser , dafür konnte ich ein auf Eisbrecher machen:v
> Das Wasser is so weit runtergekühlt,das im Uferbereich Stellen gibt wo man 10m u. mehr durchs eis stapfen muß , und überall treibt eis rum......bbbbrrrrrrrrrr#d
> nach 4,5 std fischen|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat hatte ich Füße und Finger????hmmm.... irgendwo waren die,konnte ich nur nicht mehr fühlen
> die jungs vor Stoltera hatten mehr Glück insges. 5 Mefos und ein fetten dorsch!!!! mann mann ...währe ich blos mit dahin gefahren#d#d
> egal ,mal wieder schön ein abgefrohren für nischt
> 
> @ Tino:Hey wo warste denn?



Hallo Addi

Ich sah morgends aus dem Fenster und sah den Kälteeinbruch.
Ne ne nicht mit mir bei solchen fast aussichtslosen Umständen.
Dann ein anderes Mal,Addi.|wavey:

Aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben.#6


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann:heute von 8-15.00
Wo : Mechelbörger Bucht , @ben kyst
Wer: moi
Womit: Spinne , Fliegenpeitsche mit dabei 
Warum: AB-BB-Cup sollte ja nicht sein ,ein|peinlich für Petrus !
Wind&co.: ziemlich kalt,ziemlich östlich und etwas zunehmend , schräg
               ablandig , sehr viel Seegras 20-30 m nach draußen , deswegen
               nix mit Fliegenbaden , Schnur hing ständig voll , Blinker dito
Was: wider Erwarten zumindest 2 Bisse , aber nach einmal schütteln an
        der Oberfläche selfrelease :e , 


trotz nur ca. 3,5 ° Wassertemp. verfolgte eine Trutte den Blinker ein paar Meter , hätte eigentlich hängen müssen ...


SO , für dieses Jahr war`s das , allen Boardies guten Rutsch !


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Moin!

War heute nochmal für 2 Stunden wedeln!!! Nüscht!!! Sobald es wärmer wird gehts wieder rund!

Habe aber noch ne Kleinigkeit vergessen. Ein Freund von mir hat am Dienstag einen 55er Wolfsbarsch in der Kifö gefangen!!
Das gehört zwar nicht hierher aber ich fands interessant und vielleicht gehts euch ja auch so! Ich könnte mich an Wobas beim Spinnangeln gewöhnen:q.
Schöne Grüße und einen guten Rutsch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sebastian


----------



## larsgerkens

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

allen mefo anglern ein frohe neues!!!!! hoffentlich lern ich bald mal ein paar von euch kennnen!!!!!!!!! petriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



larsgerkens schrieb:


> allen mefo anglern ein frohe neues!!!!! hoffentlich lern ich bald mal ein paar von euch kennnen!!!!!!!!! petriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


 denn muß du  mal mitkommen zum angeln denn lernst du auch blöde angler kennen |supergrilg andre


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> denn muß du  mal mitkommen zum angeln denn lernst du auch blöde angler kennen |supergrilg andre



Ich glaube das geht auch, wenn er einfach nur mal am Strand spazieren geht......

Oder Lars


----------



## Bluefish&Seatrout

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



bamse34 schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> War heute nochmal für 2 Stunden wedeln!!! Nüscht!!! Sobald es wärmer wird gehts wieder rund!
> 
> Habe aber noch ne Kleinigkeit vergessen. Ein Freund von mir hat am Dienstag einen 55er Wolfsbarsch in der Kifö gefangen!!
> Das gehört zwar nicht hierher aber ich fands interessant und vielleicht gehts euch ja auch so! Ich könnte mich an Wobas beim Spinnangeln gewöhnen:q.
> Schöne Grüße und einen guten Rutsch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Sebastian



Kaum zu glauben - bei diesen Wassertemperaturen??;+
Hat dein Freund diesen "Sommergast" vom Boot oder vom Ufer erwischt?

TL Andreas


----------

